#launchpad 2004-09-06
* limi welcomes warthylog
<limi> welcome, earthlings
<carlos> stub: did you found the problem with the sqlobject updates?
<lalo> what sqlo problem? :-)
<stub> carlos: Found two problems. I have fixed one (SQLOS only registering itself with the transaction it was created in, not subsequent transactions), and need to work out the best way of fixing the other (transaction isolation levels mean connections don't see changes made in other handler threads until they too have begun a new transaction, which doesn't happen)
<stub> The first fix has not been migrated in yet
<carlos> ok
<stub> Transaction problems should be nailed as soon as PQM picks up the patch
<andrewv> stub: whoo hoo!
<andrewv> what was the problem?
<limi> andrewv / stub: can we standardize on 4 spaces and no tabs for indenting? ;)
<andrewv> in page templates?
<limi> yes
<stub> I'll reconfigure my '2 space indent' defaults for html and xml
<limi> in python too ;)
<andrewv> sure
<andrewv> i was just checking - i thought all of our python would be 4 spaces
<limi> yup
<limi> like Guido indented it
<stub> I'll run reindent.py on stuff I find that doesn't ;)
<limi> thanks
<andrewv> i do sometimes use 2 spaces on html just because it can get very, very indented
<limi> it's just because I am anal enough to always have to fix it when I see it ;)
<andrewv> lol
<limi> if it wasn't for me, it wouldn't matter
<andrewv> stub and i have slightly different indenting styles in python
<stub> limi: As long as you don't mind me trimming your >80 column lines
<andrewv> if you look at the malone code you can spot whodid what
* stub 's style is a bastardization of the way he likes it, and the way vim's autoindent likes it
<andrewv> as long as there aren't tabs or >80 i'm pretty relaxed
* limi is never relaxed ;)
<limi> hence the anal retentiveness of the code display
<limi> ;)
<limi> we could go for 2 spaces as indents if you think it would help, but there will be lots of cases where you exceed 80 columns anyway
<daf> Limi the Amazing Grumpy Swearing Norwegian :)
<limi> hehe
<carlos> only 2 spaces?
<carlos> please not!!
<limi> finally some support ;)
<daf> 2 space indentation is wrong
<daf> I can live with 4
<daf> I don't like really long lines either
<limi> ...but you prefer 3?
<limi> :] 
<daf> no, I want pi spaces :)
<carlos> daf: X-)
<daf> I just want a terminal emulator that can display characters with irrational sizes
<carlos> daf: did you found your brain? Are you awake?
<carlos> X-)
<limi> irrational sizes like in "2i"?
<limi> imaginary sizes for xterm NOW!
<daf> limi: no, that's for indenting imaginary code :)
<stub> Anyone had a patch go through PQM recently?
<carlos> stub: the commit logs shows that last one was from about 30 minutes ago
<daf> lalo: is there ever a situation where we would want to call makeMessageSet with update=False?
<lalo> let me check
<lalo> not AFAIK, but we can't remove the argument, Mark made quite a point on it :-)
<daf> the only difference it makes that update=True means that the prior existance check is waived
<daf> why not?
<lalo> consistency
<daf> with what?
<lalo> we're in the wrong chanel
<daf> let's not worry about that
<limi> daf: the xtal trick is actually very useful
<limi> should almost be an official policy :)
<daf> heh :)
<limi> that way I can write pseudoTAL into templates without them breaking
<limi> so it's easier for you guys to see how I envision the repeats etc
<justdave> if I have a .pyc file is it possible to turn that back into a .py?
* justdave just did a major oops on a file that hadn't been committed yet
<justdave> I got bitten by arch
<justdave> did a tla add on a file, then decided I didn't want to add it yet, and tried to figure out how to undo it.  opposite of tla add?  tla rm.  except it actually nukes the file instead of just taking it out of arch control.
<SteveA> stub: got a few mins to talk to run|osx?
<stub> SteveA: Sure
<SteveA> stub: /join #sqlos
<daf> lalo: thanks for the tea
<lalo> np
<limi> I love that you guys thank eachother on IRC instead of saying "thank you" when the tea is delivered ;)
<daf> lalo: daf@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel--0--patch-68 has the (ahem) interesting refactoring work
#launchpad 2004-09-07
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
-dmwaters(dmwaters@dmwaters-gentoo.staff.freenode)- (global notice) Hi all! it appears that we're having problems with one of our main rotation servers. I apologize for the inconvenience, and thank you for your patience.
<carlos> morning
<limi> carlos: I only see translated/untranslated in the graph, where is the "translated but not committed/upstream yet"?
<carlos> in which graph?
<limi> project-index.pt
<carlos> btw, I will work on it between today and tomorrow so you will be able to "touch" it on Monday
<limi> ?
<limi> I thought it was done? Lu asked me to complete the changes
<carlos> I told Lu that is not ready yet, that I will finish it this week
<limi> aha
<limi> ok
* limi goes back to malone
<carlos> limi: I have code but I need to do the Effors and Product/project modifications 
<limi> ok
<carlos> and then, the templates changes
<daf> I've just merged a change which removes canonical.arch.sqlbase and makes everything use canonical.database.sqlbase
<lalo> good call
<andrewv> does anyone know if lu is about today?
<limi> she's getting lunch right now
<limi> daf: where are you? :)
<daf> in hiding :)
<daf> oo, food
<daf> somebody forgot to update Malone's pages.zcml when they removed a template
<daf> which broke launchpad
<stub> daf: What file was removed?
<daf> mumblemumble-overview.pt
<daf> it was in a draft pages thing
* stub twiddles his thumbs, waiting for arch
<limi> daf: where are you hiding? :)
<carlos> stub: launchpad is still broken
<carlos> ConfigurationError: ('No such file', '/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/malone/templates/packages-overview.pt')
<carlos> make: *** [run]  Error 1
<stub> Yer - waiting on pqm
<stub> limi did it ;)
<limi> eek
<carlos> limi!!!!
<carlos> X-)
<limi> ;)
<limi> it was fixed a while back, but PQM has to merge it
<limi> it's merged
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<limi> carlos: does launchpad work for you now?
<carlos> no
<carlos> ConfigurationError: ('No such file', '/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/malone/templates/packages-overview.pt')
<carlos> but I don't need it now, https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com is working
<carlos> and I only need to see a running system while I'm chaning the Rosetta's URLs
<carlos>  /s/chaning/changing/
<limi> carlos: I submitted a merge now, since stub's change didn't make it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! One of our main rotation servers seems to be having some local routing problems. This box was taken out of rotation this morning, and we're keeping an eye on it
<daf> stub: where did ILanguages go?
* stub shrugs
<stub> Where was it?
<daf> canonical.rosett.interfaces
<daf> canonical.rosetta.interfaces
<daf> okay, somebody else must have changed it then
<stub> I have  it in my checkout
<daf> humph
* daf wonders how to find out what happened
<daf> bah
<daf> my fault
* Signon time  :    Wed Aug 25 12:43:39 2004
* Signoff time :    Thu Aug 26 23:11:27 2004
* Total uptime :    1d 10h 27m 48s
<carlos> stub: Could I add sampledata-rosetta.sql to the schema/Makefile?
<carlos> stub: it's the same data we had in sampledata.sql but moved to its own file
<stub> carlos: Go for it
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> SteveA: I need some help with updating the  traversal code
<SteveA> carlos: what do you need?
<carlos> SteveA: I'm adding the $Project.name/$Product.name/ URL and I get this error: NotFound: Object: <RosettaProduct at 0x31c9d430>, name: youindex.html'
<carlos> grrrr I hate xchat...
<carlos> name: youindex.html'
<carlos> ok, just replace you with an u '
<carlos> that's when I try to visit: http://localhost:8085/++skin++Debug/rosetta/projects/gnome/evolution/
<carlos> gnome is $Project.name and evolution is $Product.name
<SteveA> uindex.html ?
<carlos> not, unicode string
<SteveA> that would suggest the defaultView for a product is index.html
<SteveA> yet there is no page "index.html"
<SteveA> to fix, look in configure.zcml
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> look for the defaultView directives
<SteveA> add one for IRosettaProduct
<carlos> yes, seems like that was the problem I didn't touched that file
<carlos> SteveA: should I change anything from publication.py?
<carlos> I was playing with it but there is a comment about moving that code to the .zcml files
<SteveA> you shouldn't need to change anything except adding a defaultView directive
<carlos> and update the pages.zcml file
<carlos> It works now
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> SteveA: what's the utility for the publication.py file?
<SteveA> I don't understand what you're asking
<carlos> there is a file inside rosetta
<carlos> called publication.py
<lalo> hey
<SteveA> I know
<SteveA> what about the file publication.py ?
<carlos> I just want to know if has any utility, because when I was looking for a way to modify the traversal code I though that was the file I should update
<carlos> lalo: hi
<SteveA> you mean, if it is used for anything?
<carlos> right
<SteveA> I'm getting confused by your use of the word "utility"
<carlos> if it's useful
<carlos> because I removed it and launchpad/rosetta still works
<SteveA> oic
<SteveA> you think it is a decoy
<carlos> decoy?
<SteveA> code that is checked in, but is unused, or obselete
<carlos> yes, that's what I think :-)
<carlos> well, In fact that's what I'm asking
<SteveA> looks to me like a decoy
<SteveA> if so, please remove it! ;-)
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> thanks for spotting a decoy
<carlos> SteveA: sorry O:-)
<daf> SteveA: "pop stand"??
<SteveA> it was an expression that mako and lu were using
<daf> carlos: it appears that none of the sample message sets has a non-NULL commenttext
<carlos> daf: Did you talked with Steve about the rosetta login/sessions?
<carlos> daf: we have non-NULL commenttext
<daf> launchpad_test=# SELECT * FROM POMsgSet WHERE commenttext IS NOT NULL;
<daf>  id | primemsgid | sequence | potemplate | pofile | iscomplete | obsolete | fuzzy | commenttext | filereferences | sourcecomment | flagscomment 
<daf> ----+------------+----------+------------+--------+------------+----------+-------+-------------+----------------+---------------+--------------
<daf> (0 rows)
<carlos> hmm
<daf> :)
<carlos> sorry, I was confused with sourcecomment :-P
<daf> oh
<daf> I think I was too :)
<daf> launchpad_test=# SELECT * FROM POMsgSet WHERE commenttext IS NOT NULL;
<daf>  id | primemsgid | sequence | potemplate | pofile | iscomplete | obsolete | fuzzy | commenttext | filereferences | sourcecomment | flagscomment 
<carlos> X-)
<daf> ----+------------+----------+------------+--------+------------+----------+-------+-------------+----------------+---------------+--------------
<daf> (0 rows)
<daf> sorry
<daf> bah
<carlos> is it enough with one?
<daf> should be, yes
<stub> So does anyone know where the malone sample data has gone?
<daf> limi: about?
<limi> out and about :)
* limi didn't steal the sample data O:)
<carlos> stub: I think it comes from the arch problems that celso had yesterday
<SteveA> daf:  about: limi 
<daf> stub: "Have you seen this sample data? Last seen in launchpad--devel--0--patch-78. Blue eyes, blond hair."
* SteveA wonders if that works in any major browsers...
<stub> :-P
<stub> tla blame sampledata.sql
<SteveA> rocketfuel only dates blondes
<SteveA> I read it in the channel topicc
<limi> but its girlfriend is out of town
<daf> limi: "<div class="visualClear"></div>" <-- is this still needed in the translation template?
<SteveA> how can you call launchpad "it" ?
<SteveA> it is clearly phallic
<SteveA> picture it...
<daf> no, the launchpad itself is flat :)
<daf> you just have an overactive imagination
<limi> daf: yes, that's a buggy browser workaround
<daf> ok
<SteveA> it is a platform whose only purpose is to support the soyuz-phallus-diety
<limi> might be unnecessary now that there are no floats, though
<daf> that's what I was thinking
<limi> remove it, and I will put it back if it creates problems ;)
<daf> SteveA: all hail the package-management-father-thing!
<daf> limi: roger :)
<SteveA> package management and soyuz is about derivative distributions.
<SteveA> this is an embodiment of the earth-mother-goddess
<limi> daf: Bob's your uncle
<carlos> interesting, the script that sends the arch changelogs with every commit expands the $foo variables
<carlos>  Summary:
<carlos>       Implemented the .name/.name/ URL
<carlos> instead of $Project.name/$Product.name
<SteveA> carlos: please file a bug in bugzilla on that
<carlos> which one?
<daf> carlos: nope
<daf> I think it's a bash problem
<SteveA> oh, if it is a bash problem then don't :)
<daf> arch-submit-merge "blah blah $foo blah blah" pqm@foo
<carlos> hmmm
<SteveA> cprov: hi
<daf> expands to:
<cprov> SteveA: hi
<carlos> daf: make sense X-)
<daf> arch-submit-merge "blah blah  blah blah" pqm@foo
<daf> carlos: :)
<daf> solution: use ''
<SteveA> is kiko available too?  I'd like to have a brief chat about soyuz development
* cprov solving another MONSTER arch conflict 
<SteveA> sometime over the next hour or two, perhaps?
<cprov> SteveA: yep, just some minutes
<carlos> cprov: It's not a problem for me anymore, we moved our data to our own file
<SteveA> cprov: ok, fine.  Can we meet on #warthogs-meeting ?
<carlos> cprov: but that's not normal
<cprov> carlos: again, as it was before
<SteveA> cprov: let me know when it is convenient
<cprov> SteveA: of course ! when?  now ?
<carlos> cprov: you can remove any rosetta data from sampledata.sql, we have it now at sampledata-rosetta.sql
<SteveA> cprov: shall we say 15 minutes?
<SteveA> if kiko is available then
<cprov> carlos: nice but it doesn't solve all the problems ..
<cprov> SteveA: perfect :)
<SteveA> great, thanks.
<carlos> cprov: did you tried to get a fresh checkout and continue your work there?
<carlos> I mean, after solve the conflict
<carlos> and save all your data
<carlos> perhaps you have anything wrong with your current tree
<cprov> carlos: no yet, we are inspecting our archive with jblack and lifeless to figure out exactly what is happen 
<cprov> carlos: you are right, we just need to figure out what is wrong to avoid it in the future
<daf> yo kiko!
<kiko> it's daf!
<kiko> how's england?
<daf> wet
<daf> but soon, I will go back to Wales
<kiko> and how will wales be?
<daf> probably wet, too
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : <kiko> how's england? <daf> wet <daf> but soon, I will go back to Wales <kiko> and how will wales be? <daf> probably wet, too
<kiko> so we now have a topic
<kiko> stub!
<kiko> hadn't seen stuart 
<stub> Yo
<kiko> how's the good life
<kiko> SteveA, are we on?
<SteveA> kiko: I need 5 mins.  #warthogs-meeting in 5 ?
* SteveA waits for daf to finish using the smallest room...
<carlos> daf: you have your sample data in rocketfuel waiting for you :-P
<kiko> k
<daf> carlos: prompt, high-quality sample data service as susual :)
<kiko> limi's a riot :)
<limi> kiko: travelling on the mayonnaise?
<kiko> heh
<stub> I might have to put back the sampledata from a few days ago - there is way too much missing
<daf> limi: huh?!
<limi> daf: Brazilian expression
<lalo> daf: that's a Brazilian expression limi probably picked up in Oxford :-)
* limi has included it in his i18n proverb library along with "please do the needful"
<daf> lalo: use this channel
<daf> lalo: um
<lalo> we're killing #rosetta?
<daf> it's not dead, it's just resting
<limi> except for specific meetings
<daf> we'll reanimate if for meeting
<lalo> it's not resting! it's an ex-channel!
<stub> carlos: Have you seen the malone sample data? There are a heap of products that have disappeared and the bugassignments don't get inserted because the bugs have disappeared
<daf> bereft of dialogue, it rests in peace
<lalo> I'm asking because if it's dead I'll kick it out of my autojoin :-)
<kiko> or /settab it to "r"
<lalo> daf: if you don't, I'll try to get newPOTemplate to work properly, then switch the script & ftest to use it
<SteveA> let's have specific meetings on #warthogs-meeting
<daf> lalo: as opposed to?
<SteveA> if that gets too full of warthogs people, we'll have a #launchpad-meeting
<SteveA> but, let's retire #rosetta and #malone
<daf> lalo: I mean, what's the status quo?
<lalo> daf: they instantiate the classes directly, which, at least for the script, is Evil.
<daf> lalo: sounds like a good plan
<lalo> (for the ftest it's probably ok, but if we do have the method, I'd rather have it ftested)
<lalo> daf: it does, but it's nothing of paramount priority :-) so if you have something better I'm open to possibilities
<daf> well, we need to concentrate on beta-critical things
<daf> we were talking earlier about how ready we are to import Real Live Projects <tm>
<carlos> stub: let me a second and I will give you a link to download last revision before the break
* lalo re-reads over the list of beta-critical things we made yesterday
<stub> carlos: I think I have found that - just that if I put it back in, then the new rosetta stuff breaks and I don't have time to deal with trawling through it.
<carlos> stub: just kill all rosetta code
<carlos> stub: our data is now at sampledata-rosetta.sql
<stub> carlos: I was just about to commit a change that splits the rosetta and other sample data into two seperate targets in the makefile
<carlos> stub: that's already done, I did it this morning
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> sorry, the target is not done
<lalo> hmm. gaim logs chats but doesn't give me an option in the UI to view them :-P
<stub> carlos: I'm doing it now
<carlos> if you remove the old rosetta data from the sampledata.sql file is enough
<stub> But sampledata-rosetta.sql depends on sampledata.sql being run first, and this is what is broken (from the Malone perspective, anyway).
<carlos> stub: no it does not depend on any sampledata.sql record
<stub> oic
<carlos> it just depends on default.sql
<stub> ahh
<daf> limi: there are some changes which need to be made to the translation template
<daf> limi: they are changes which I think need your m4d sk1llz
<limi> monday ;)
<daf> sure, they aren't urgent
<limi> ok
<limi> just send in mail
<daf> Monday is a holiday in the UK, by the way
<limi> aha
<daf> carlos: 
<daf> lalo: 
<carlos> daf: 
<daf> I will probably be online on Monday, but not working
<carlos> ok
<daf> actually, I will probably be inebriated, so I might not be much use even if you can get hold of me
* lalo finished reading the log from yesterday and still doesn't know what to do :-)
<carlos> daf: X-)
<carlos> daf: a party?
<daf> yes
<daf> a birthday party
<daf> Debian's 11th, to be precise
<carlos> all day?, you really know how to have fun
<daf> all weekend, in fact
<lalo> I could do what I said, or improve the import ftests - but neither of these sound like beta-priority to me
<daf> a three-day barbecue
<carlos> daf: will we have the same with Rosetta? X-)
<daf> carlos: good idea1
<daf> !
<carlos> lalo: well, there is the import process, a way to import easily a new project/product/template without the need of doing it by hand, if you are bored...
<carlos> or import real data by hand :-)
<carlos> daf: hmm, we should talk about the login/session part of rosetta because we need it for the betatesting process and we only have 2.5 days to implemente it
<daf> carlos: SteveA is working on that today
<carlos> and you will be missing one of those days
<carlos> perfect
<daf> what are our requirements for login?
<daf> do we have a place to store preferred languages in the database?
<daf> also, do we have an interface for changing those?
<lalo> carlos: there is no concrete difference between importing "by hand" or the command line script, the work involved is the same
<daf> SteveA: does your work include a registration interface?
<lalo> so coding that would be a time sink
<daf> lalo: there is a difference, I think
<daf> lalo: it's better to have a script because then you have the information about how to do something in a shared place
<carlos> lalo: if we have a script to create projects/products it's easier than use sql sentences directly
<daf> more time to write it, less time to run it
<lalo> no
<lalo> :-P
<lalo> it would actually be the same time to run it
<lalo> what would be more useful is -
<lalo> where are we getting this information *from*?
<carlos> daf: hmm If we create a team for every language, we don't need any change in the database to store the languages interest of a Person 
<daf> lalo: less time typing it :)
<lalo> if we're going to create our products from germinate, then something that interacts with that would be useful - although I have no idea how to associate those with projects :-)
<carlos> daf: but I'm not completely sure it's the right way to do it
<daf> carlos: huh? teams?
<lalo> daf: not really
<SteveA> daf: my work does not include registration of people
<SteveA> we will deal with that "by hand" at first
<carlos> daf: the 'es' team, the 'cy' team, etc...
<daf> lalo: ./scripts/foo.{py,sh} vs. psql launchpad_test\nINSERT INTO Foo VALUES ...
<daf> carlos: where do we have teams?
<carlos> daf: the Person Table
<carlos> is also for teams
<daf> ohhh
<daf> but we don't have any code for dealing with teams
<carlos> then, we use the Membership table to store the relations btw teams and people
<daf> even if the database schema will theoretically support such code
<daf> I don't want to get bogged down in teams
<daf> let's focus on allowing individuals to register themselves and set language preferences
<carlos> daf: we could use then Labels
<daf> carlos: that sounds promising
* carlos is talking about a way to store that information reusing the current schema
<daf> carlos: how hard would it be to set up some sample data that sets language preference labels on a person?
<lalo> daf: I was thinking more in terms of, either a sql script file, or a python script that creates sqlo instances
<daf> SteveA: does your work include a login interface to Launchpad?
<carlos> daf: I think that not more than 30 minutes
<lalo> *that* would be less work than invoking a command line script like 300 times
<daf> carlos: do you think it would be useful?
<daf> we will also need to change sql.py to use that data
<carlos> daf: what?
<carlos> daf: the sampledata?
<daf> yes
<carlos> sure, without sample data we cannot test our code
<daf> then it's a task :)
<daf> two tasks, in fact:
<carlos> yes
<daf> 1) add the sample language preference data
<daf> 2) make sql.py read that data
<carlos> 3) edit that data
<carlos> :-)
<daf> ah, yes
<carlos> you need to be able to create/update it from your preferences page (if we have one)
<daf> I'm a little fuzzy on how preference pages will work
<carlos> daf: As soon as Steve's work is done we will know what should we do and how (talking about 3)
<daf> carlos: right
<carlos> daf: I need to know the priority of those tasks
<carlos> I'm starting now with a new task
<carlos> so should I give more priority to this new tasks or follow today's planning?
<daf> carlos: by the way, there's a T in "effort"
<daf> since this is waiting on work from Steve, I think you can carry on with today's plan
<carlos> daf: ok I will change it :-P
<carlos> ok
* lalo chats by jabber with someone less than 1m away from him
<limi> lalo: encrypted? ;)
<daf> lalo: more like 50cm, I think :)
<daf> SteveA: you didn't answer my question earlier
<SteveA> daf: my work includes people in the database being able to log in
<SteveA> using basic auth at first
<daf> SteveA: excellent
<daf> can create people by hand in the interim
<SteveA> yes
<daf> we should probably have a script for that, too
<daf> birth.sql
<carlos> daf: :-)
<carlos> birth.py --mother-languages es,cy,pt_BR
<carlos> X-)
<daf> :D
<carlos> daf: to recreate the rosetta DB, you should use now make rosetta inside database/schema
<carlos> could you tell it to lalo?
<daf> carlos: is it possible to have both malone and Rosetta data in the database at the same time?
<carlos> daf: yes, but stuart moved Rosetta data into its own rule
<carlos> If you need it
<carlos> I could add the other .sql file in our rule
<carlos> added
<daf> ok
<daf> on rosetta.w.h.c, we'll want to have all the sample data for Rosetta, Malone and Soyuz loaded
<stub> If someone wants to make everyones data play together happily again, I'd be happy :-)
<daf> that would be nice
<daf> even if we have the data in separate files, it would be nice to be able to load them all
<carlos> stub: I already told you that Rosetta data works on its own, we don't depend/conflict with yours
<stub> carlos: I get mostly duplicate key violations if I try to load the rosetta sample data if I have already populated my database with the current sampledata.sql (which is what I recovered from a previous release since a load of stuff was missing)
<carlos> stub: as I said, the sampledata.sql should not have any rosetta record
<carlos> I moved it to its own file because I'm tired to fix it every time soyuz's people commits anything (hope they fix their arch problems soon)
<stub> Yes, but the current sampledata.sql is polluted again because I had to recover it from before you did your work. eg. sampledata.sql defines the gnome project, as does sample-rosetta.sql.
<carlos> stub: I'm fixing it now
<stub> If you have a look at sampledata-stuffed.sql, it is missing stuff like the sample bug and the products it depends on.
<carlos> so I will remove the rosetta own rule, is that ok for you?
<stub> Yes - I'd prefer that.
<carlos> stub: I know that sampledata-stuffed.sql is fucked, I had the same problem with rosetta data
<carlos> ok
<stub> I'd like a sampledata-malone as well, but that won't exist until I get back (I'm off for three weeks dealing with other commitments)
<carlos> your desires are orders for me :-P
<carlos> stub: my commit has a sampledata-malone.sql with malone's block
* stub enjoys his new gimp
<carlos> daf: ok, forgot the new rule, we are using again the make launchpad_test
<carlos> stub: I just asked a merge with the malone block moved into its own file
<daf> stub: "new"? 2.0?
* stub gives carlos a big sloppy kiss
<daf> :D
<daf> and everyone is happy
<carlos> eerrr...
* carlos hides
<daf> spiv: yo!
<daf> spiv: I hear Boston is nice
<lulu> hi all :o)
<lulu> daf: please could u update the Rosetta task board. Thanks :o)
<cprov> spiv: 
<spiv> daf: Yeah, it's good so far :)
<spiv> daf: I've been mainly sleeping though ;)
<daf> lulu: sure
<cprov> spiv: now you can merge my changes in rocketfuel ... please
<daf> spiv: heh :)
<spiv> cprov: Ok, I'll take a look.
<lulu> daf: thanks!
<cprov> spiv: thank you
* debonzi lunch
<daf> carlos: do you think we want to get the translator dashboard working for the beta?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I don't think we will have enough time for that
<carlos> we could do it for Phase1
<daf> I think we might be able to do "my current projects"
<carlos> but I doubt we will have it working for this wednesday
<daf> it's a pain to have to use the search form all the time
<carlos> daf: schemas/Labels
<daf> I don't think we need to have labels for it
<carlos> Perhaps we could decide it after the implementation of the prefered languages 
<daf> we just make a list of all the translations the person has done, sort them by date, and make them unique by project
<carlos> hmmm
<daf> perhaps "my current templates" would be more useful
<carlos> that's not the same idea behind the current page, but it's fine for me
<carlos> yes, that's better
<carlos> and it's doable for the beta phase
<daf> I'm thinking 1 query, 1 extra method in the interface, and some quick template work
<daf> it's more like "my recent templates"
<carlos> yes
<daf> I think we don't have to worry about recommended projects
<daf> later on, I think we will use labels for todo projects/templates
<daf> i.e. person <-- todo --> template
<daf> if that notation makes sense :)
<daf> (person <-- prefers --> language)
<carlos> todo?
<carlos> I don't get its meaning there
<daf> a person has marked a project/template as "todo" -- i.e. they want to translate it
<carlos> ok
<daf> does it make sense?
<carlos> yes
<daf> good :)
<carlos> :-)
<daf> carlos: I've just finished reviewing poexport.txt
<carlos> daf: do you miss anything?
<daf> it looks good
<daf> I think we should add information about which interfaces we're using, though
<daf> I've reformatted it as ReStructuredText, simplified the layout and made some other changes
<carlos> add Objects instead of SQL sentences?
<daf> s/instead of/as well as/
<daf> :)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> :-P
<daf> I think it would be useful
<daf> because it's a document about the implementation rather than just a specification
<carlos> true
<daf> I spent quite a bit of time today working on tests for browser.py
<daf> (I haven't merged them yet)
<daf> we should have good test coverage for browser.py
<carlos> interesting, I didn't though about unittest for it
<daf> I didn't either :)
* carlos is really new to the unittest world
<daf> but Steve asked me about it
<daf> so we sat down together and he helped me write some tests
<daf> I thought it would be difficult to write tests for it, but it's not so hard
<daf> you have to write quite a few dummy classes, though
<carlos> good to know it :-D
<daf> yeah :)
<carlos> daf: When will you and lalo come back to your home?
<daf> lalo is going back on Sunday
<daf> and he will be travelling for some of Monday
<carlos> then I will be alone on Monday?
<daf> seems so :)
<carlos> wow
<daf> that is a bit weird
<carlos> a meeting with myself
<carlos> :-D
<daf> :)
<daf> I need to fix the code for displaying translations on the translation template
<daf> so that selects by active rather than sequence
<daf> do you select the message set with the most recent active translation sighting?
<carlos> when?
<daf> sorry
<daf> if you have a template message set
<daf> and you want to find the corresponding translation message set for some language
<carlos> hmmm
<daf> (if it exists)
<carlos> the msgset is alwasy the same
<daf> as you said, it's a similar problem to exporting
<daf> it's always the same?
<carlos> you get the POTranslationSighting with lasttouched=TRUE (I think I forgot to specify it in the document)
<daf> because the primemsgid is unique or something?
<carlos> daf: you cannot have two MsgSet for the same msgid and same potemplate or pofile
<daf> oh, that's good
<daf> sorry, I'm tired
<carlos> UNIQUE ( potemplate, pofile, primemsgid )
<daf> does that work even if pofile IS NULL
<carlos> it's the same like gettext
<carlos> daf: it should
<carlos> NULL is a value
<daf> okay, so finding the msgset is easy
<carlos> yes, the problem is get the latest translation
<daf> well, NULL is a weird value :)
<carlos> I think I forgot to describe it
<carlos> daf: but it's a value :-P
<daf> isn't is TRUE OR NULL = TRUE but TRUE AND NULL = NULL?
<daf> well, I'll merge my changes and you can update the document
<carlos> daf: excuse me?
<daf> boolean logic goes weird when you have NULLs involves
<daf> involved
<carlos> daf: but we don't use boolean logic there :-)
<carlos> so It's not a problem
<carlos> I don't know the boolean logic with tristate values
<carlos> :-D
<daf> well, the point is that NULL is strange :)
<carlos> daf: sure :-)
<daf> okay, submitting a merge
<carlos> What means this:
<carlos> M  database/sampledata-stuffed.sql
<carlos> -- lib/canonical/rosetta/Makefile
<carlos> the -- ?
<daf> permissions change, I think
<daf> somebody made it 600
<carlos> that's good or bad?
<daf> silly
<carlos> :-P
<daf> or maybe "ugly"
<daf> I'll fix it
<carlos> at least this time the sampledata was not touched :-P
<carlos> dinner time, see you later
<daf> later!
#launchpad 2004-09-08
* Your nick [warthylog]  is owned by ~warthylog@port1845.ds1-khk.adsl.cybercity.dk
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Signon time  :    Fri Aug 27 07:31:22 2004
* Signoff time :    Sat Aug 28 18:38:20 2004
* Total uptime :    1d 11h  6m 58s
!dmwaters:*! um.... hi all..... That was my mistake.... I was running the testnet version of our ircd through valgrind, and I accidently killed the wrong process..... I am really really really sorry for that split....
#launchpad 2004-09-09
<stub> Greetings
<daf> hi stub 
<daf> are you back in .au now?
<stub> daf: Nah - I'm still at Marks. Heading to Heathrow soon for a 9pm flight to Tokyo. I'm not back in Australia until Friday.
* stub buggers orf
#launchpad 2004-09-10
* Your nick [warthylog]  is owned by ~warthylog@port1845.ds1-khk.adsl.cybercity.dk
<carlos> limi: ping
<limi> on phone
<limi> :)
<carlos> ok
<limi> Apple Support :P
<carlos> Did you broke your new laptop?
<carlos> you are too fast
<limi> no ;)
<carlos> X-)
<limi> just seeking some answers to annoyances with the OS
<carlos> warty!!!!
* carlos hides
<limi> haha
<limi> warty isn't even remotely capable of doing what I'm trying to do right now, unfortunately ;)
<carlos> limi: man, it's only a computer, you cannot pretend it to do all things you want :-P
<carlos> limi: I need to go to study now. I think you have all code in place to implement the changes  to  the statistics we talked about in Oxford
<limi> ok, cool
<carlos> for projects and products, the effort one is not ready yet, but If you put it in the projects and products templates I could copy it tomorrow for the efforts
<carlos> If you miss anything just tell me it, ok?
<limi> ok
<carlos> and please, don't care about the colors we get now, I just added an extra color to test it, and I know it's ugly :-)
<limi> np :)
<carlos> later!!
* limi waves
* daf is on a train
<daf> the GPRS connection is really bad
<carlos> daf: man, that's too expensive...
<daf> well, my friend was paying for it :)
* daf is back in Wales
* justdave is away: school openhouse
#launchpad 2004-09-11
<carlos> daf: how was the party?
<daf> it was good
<carlos> good night, I want to wake up early tomorrow 
<daf> good morning
<carlos> daf: morning
<daf> carlos: how was your day yesterday?
<carlos> well, it was not as productive as I thought, the Efforts task took me more time I wanted.
<carlos> but I think I have now a clear image about schema/label
<daf> I thought we were working on beta-critical stuff?
<carlos> daf: that should be working for beta
<carlos> We talked about that
<carlos> and was already on my tasks list
<daf> oh, ok
<daf> I thought it was non-beta-crtitical
<carlos> Also, the statistics graphs are ready for limi's magic
<carlos> daf: Don't worry, the "big" part of my work is also needed for the People/prefered languages
<daf> ok
<carlos> daf: Lu asked for it last week, I thought it was needed for the beta..
<daf> hmm, I should have posted the list I made up on the wiki
<carlos> daf: spoken-languages is fine for you as the name for the schema?
<carlos> or 'know-languages'
<daf> translation-languages, perhaps
<carlos> Hmm, the Labels should be created with the script that fills the Languages/Countries tables
<daf> hmm, it would be nice if the user didn't have to navigate through products to get to PO templates
<carlos> daf: With lots of templates is not easy to do it without a bloated page
<carlos> daf: we need to import data
<carlos> real data
<carlos> to see how will look like it
<carlos> hmmm. I just had an idea about the schemas/labels
<carlos> daf: I'm thinking on storing only the language code instead of the name, and then make another query to the Language table
<carlos> to get the english name and the native name
<carlos> that way the duplicated data is small 
<daf> what's the status of the preferred languages things?
<daf> do you think it will be ready soon?
<carlos> daf: I have the sample data ready
<carlos> I'm starting now with the code development
<daf> cool
<daf> I suppose it's not really going to have much effect until we have authentication working
<carlos> Hmm, true, but we could "hardcode" one of the sample persons (you, lalo or I)
<carlos> and then, if we change the database, the list of languages will also change
<carlos> Breakfast time, see you later
<daf> carlos: did you get a chance to look at my changes to the export document?
<carlos> upps
<carlos> I forgot it O:-)
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> I will do it today
<daf> no problem
<SteveA> hi
<daf> hi Steve
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> lulu: can we talk about the authentication for the websites?
<limi> apparently not :] 
<SteveA> limi: hi
<limi> hi SteveA
<carlos> daf: Language preferences is working :-P
<daf> carlos: ooh
<carlos> daf: and you are the "default" until we get the login stuff in place :-P
<daf> heh
<carlos> wow, the arch commits list works again, no more garbage....
<daf> yes, I think lifeless fixed it
<carlos> daf: My next tasks is finish the efforts code
<carlos> daf: Do you have anything more important for me?
!dmwaters:*! Hi all, we're currently being nailed with drones, we're doing our best to get things under control
<daf> there must be something more important thant that :)
<carlos> Could you populate the task board with pending things?
<daf> don't we need scripts for creating projects, products, people, etc?
<carlos> yes, but I think Lalo is working on it already
<daf> do we have a user interface for setting language preferences?
<daf> I see that's on the task board
<carlos> daf: but that should be added to the user preferences, shouldn't it?
<carlos> daf: where you configure your login, email, etc, etc...
<carlos> Do we have it already in any place?
<carlos> limi: Could you review https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/rosetta/projects/gnome and https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/rosetta/projects/gnome/evolution/?
<daf> carlos: yes, it should be on the preference page
<daf> carlos: I don't think we have one yet
<carlos> limi: when you have more than one language we have the same links for every language. Is that ok from the usability point of view?
<carlos> daf: Is it included in Steve's work?
<daf> carlos: I think the fact that clicking on different languages gives you the same thing is ugly/confusing
<daf> carlos: no
* limi looks
<carlos> daf: me too, that's why I'm asking limi, because I just noticied it :-(
<daf> SteveA has been working on the non-UI side of the auth stuff
<carlos> ok
<daf> SteveA: have you merged any of the auth stuff yet?
<carlos> Do we have any place where lists the things a user will be able to configure from there?
<carlos> I suppose that the DB schema has been updated to store the user password, right? (I don't remember any field to store it)
<limi> the Translation Overview page shouldn't have the languages before you have selected a product, afaik
* limi notices that Rosetta has mutated
<limi> :)
<limi> and, "A system error occurred." ;)
<carlos> URL?
<limi> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/rosetta/projects/gnome/evolution/evolution-2.0/translate
<limi> you guys desperately need unit tests soon :)
<limi> it's going to be totally unmanagable if not
<daf> limi: we've just added unit tests to that page
<daf> limi: I've fixed that bug but haven't merged it yet
<carlos> limi: Then, If the project list does not know about any language...
<carlos> limi: should I calculate the average of all languages?
<carlos> That will break the statistics or we need to specify a list of translations we care
<carlos> because there are lots of languages that does not have any translation
<limi> yes, I thought this was the page where it would show the summary for all languages?
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> only the summary of all languages a translator knows, right?
<limi> on the overview page, full summary
<carlos> daf: upps, You need to update your database to get working new rosetta
<limi> this is the thing that Mark wanted, remember?
<limi> with the overall project language stats
<daf> carlos: huh?
<carlos> daf: rosetta servers have my last code changes
<carlos> but the database does not have the needed data
<carlos> limi: I know
<limi> ok
<limi> :)@
<carlos> but I'm focusing on the other part of the stats
<limi> on the overview page (is this an Effort?), the current stats make less sense
<carlos> limi: why?
<limi> because you need some aggregation anyway
<limi> if it should show anything, it's the summary of all the products inside the project
<limi> can you easily report that?
<carlos> per language or globally?
<carlos> I can do both
<limi> per language would be nice
<carlos> limi: that's what we have already at https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/++skin++Debug/rosetta/projects/gnome
<carlos> hmm
<limi> ok
<carlos> no, sorry, is not the same
<carlos> but the code is the same
<carlos> so it's already done
<limi> ok
* limi probably has to rework that page a bit
<limi> but we have separate pages for Effort and Project now, right?
<carlos> not yet
<carlos> but we will have it soon
<carlos> SteveA: please ping me as soon as you are free, I need to know the status of the login/session code. thanks
<carlos> daf: until I get an answer from Steve, I will finish the efforts part. Ok?
<limi> ok
<limi> :)
<limi> nice work
<carlos> limi: did you saw the new statistics vars? Do you need anything else?
<carlos> limi: I suppose you should add a note at /rosetta/projects/gnome so the user knows that the values are related to all languages she's interested on translate
<limi> yes
<limi> I'm going to move things about a bit :)
<carlos> limi: ok
<daf> carlos: there are more important things than translation efforts
<daf> carlos: I think you can start writing the template for the preference page without Steve's work
<carlos> daf: But I don't have any idea about how will it work, where will it be hosted and if it's a rosetta specific page or launchpad one
<daf> ok
<daf> for now, we will put it at /rosetta/preferences
<daf> and the only preference it will have is the language preferences
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> hi carlos.  I'll be merging the auth code today
<daf> and I think it should work more or less like the other forms we have in Rosetta
<carlos> SteveA: ok, please notify me it as soon as it's ready
<daf> you might like to look at test/test_browser.py for test cases I've added for the view classes
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> daf: ok
<limi> shhh, everybody be quiet, lulu is back O:)
<carlos> :-P
<lulu> SteveA: sorry hon - was away from my desk....
<lulu> SteveA: sure...
<SteveA> hi
<lulu> hey - how was your trip back?
<SteveA> it was okay.  I felt really tired yesterday, though.
<SteveA> much better today
<SteveA> so, I took yesterday off, as the bank holiday.
<lulu> good - I'm sure everyone's needed some recovery time.
<SteveA> websites and authentication:  we have the ubuntu plone site.
<lulu> I also need to hat to you about the app server. James is already onto the webserver stuff. Zope and Plone are huge! :o)
<SteveA> we discussed having the plone site do authentication against a launchpad app server via xmlrpc (or something similar)
<lulu> yup
<lulu> McQuarie = app server and not accessing Emperor direct makes James very happy.
<SteveA> ok.  I can arrange for the code to be written in launchpad that will do this.  Who will write the code to make plone do this?
<SteveA> is this part of upfront's contract?
<lulu> No. They are purely commissioned to do installation and config. But I can ask them to quote on it, if they have the know how.
<SteveA> limi: what's the standard way to do pluggable auth in plone?
<lulu> I will need a comprehensive spec from you please.
<limi> any way Zope does it
<SteveA> I wonder what roche would recommend.
<SteveA> lulu: how about I mail roche, explain the overall plan, and ask him what he'd suggest?
<lulu> sure - I'll send you an email with his details - pls cc me on correspondence with him,
<SteveA> I'll cc you.  I know roche already, though.
<lulu> SteveA: great. 
* limi gets lunch
<daf> good idea
<limi> lulu: btw, could you forward me the summary we made of the theft at the hotel? my insurance company wants it.
<lulu> Limi: sure.
<lulu> limi: Jane is looking for you & also - the Squid setup for Plone file - could you check with James that it's readable and what he needs. Thanks :o)
<SteveA> the squid set-up for the parts that forward requests to launchpad will be a bit different.
<SteveA> but, we can add that to the set-up later on, after the ubuntu and canonical parts are done.
<limi> lulu: uhm, I've already sent the file twice, what's missing?
<lulu> limi: as you saw from James' email - is that what he should be expecting? I cannot read the binary. Pls check with him he has what he needs. cheers.
<carlos> limi: ping
* limi pongs
<carlos> limi: I need some help
<carlos> with a page
<limi> ok
<carlos> it's a list of languages
<carlos> and the user will select the ones he/she knows about
<limi> ok
<carlos> here you have the output I get:
<carlos> http://gollum.pemas.net/~carlos/translator.html
<carlos> I don't have the .css but it's the translator's dashboard modified
<limi> yup
<limi> I have a widget for that
<carlos> I know it's not a good way to put that information
<carlos> so don't blame me for the big list :-P
<limi> why are all the language names in English?
<carlos> The code that generate that page will be at rocketfuel in some minutes
<carlos> limi: just testing :-)
<limi> ok
<carlos> should I change anything at browser.py to use the widget?
* carlos has no idea about widgets
<limi> no, I don't mean widgets in the Z3 sense ;)
<carlos> daf: we need a way to cache the language list, we have now 632 in the database and the webpage I have to list all them takes about 3 seconds in my laptop to query the list do some checks and render it
<limi> it can be cached heavily, it really doesn't change very often
<carlos> limi: then, Should I do anything, or just implement the form summit for that page as I have it now?
<limi> carlos: just put in what you have, and I will go and add the widgets
<carlos> limi: it's now at rocketfuel
<carlos> the submit is not yet at rocketfuel, I'm still working on it
<limi> ok
<daf> carlos: well, it should run much faster on the server
<daf> carlos: if it's still slow on the server, we'll optimise it then
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: could you update the server's  database, rosetta is broken until it's update
<carlos> ?
<daf> ok
<carlos> thanks
<daf> one
<daf> done
<daf> (I think)
<carlos> daf: yes, it works now
<carlos> daf: hmm, I don't get this error in my computer: https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/++skin++Debug/rosetta/translator
<daf> neither do I
<daf> SteveA: I'm getting a weird error
<daf> SteveA: I think it's because sqlos is trying to create a DatabaseException with the wrong number of parameters
<carlos> daf: it comes from my latest changes, do you have them?
<daf> no, I don't
<carlos> then it's normal you don't get the error in your local machine :-)
<SteveA> daf: can you paste it into jabber?
<daf> SteveA: sure
<daf> carlos: :)
<carlos> daf: How could I know if a checkbox is checked or not from the Submit method?
<carlos> self.request.form[checkbox_name] .checked?
<SteveA> this is a tough problem
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> so, all you can tell is if a checkbox is checked
<SteveA> you cannot tell the difference between a checkbox being unchecked, and a checkbox not being there at all
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok, it should not be a problem
<carlos> for this page in concrete
<SteveA> to see what you get out of a particular form, put <div tal:content="request" /> a the bottom of a page
<carlos> thanks
<SteveA> you'll see a bulleted-list output of the request
<carlos> ok
* daf <3 tla undo
<daf> or, to put it differently,
* daf  tla undo
* limi switches encoding to daf-8
<carlos> X-)
<carlos> daf: the tla undo is the only thing that keeps me to blame arch :-)
<daf> carlos: sorry?
<carlos> daf: sorry, /s/blame/speak badly about/
<daf> "keeps me to" or "keeps me from"? :)
<carlos> from 
<carlos> keep moving, nothing to see here...
<carlos> :-P
<daf> no worries, English idioms are hard :)
<daf> muy difcil
<carlos> daf: :-)
<daf> humph:
<daf> DatabaseException: unindexable object
<carlos> SteveA: How could I use different sentences like <div tal:content="view/submit" /> inside the same template?, It's a template with three forms and I want to use different methods for every form
<carlos> daf: URL?
<SteveA> carlos: there are various ways of doing this
<SteveA> first though, I must point out the usability pitfall:
<SteveA> is it obvious to someone using one part of the form that values they enter or change in the other parts of the form will be lost?
<SteveA> actually, you have a choice about this, if you take the approach I will describe.
<SteveA> so, have one form.  That is, one set of <form action="+name" method="post"> ... </form>
<carlos> yes, it's easy to know that the other changes will be lost
<SteveA> inside the form, have three submit buttons with different names:
<SteveA>  <input type="submit" name="submit1" value=" hello, button one here" />
<SteveA>  <input type="submit" name="submit2" value=" hello, button two here" />
<SteveA>  <input type="submit" name="submit3" value=" hello, button three here" />
<SteveA> also, as with other forms, include a <div tal:replace="view/processForm" tal:omit-tag="" /> element, or something similar that calls "processForm()" on the view class.
<SteveA> then, in the processForm method, you can have an "if" statement that decides which button was pressed.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Another method of doing this whole thing is to have three separate <form action="+name" method="post"> </form> elements.
<carlos> hmm, and how could I know which button was pressed? like the checkbutton? if it's pressed it will be there as a form element?
<SteveA> you can make the submit buttons have the magic name <input type="submit" name="handlerOne:action" value="press to submit" />
<SteveA> this will cause the "handlerOne()" method on your view class to be called 
<SteveA> when the form is submitted.
<SteveA> I advise against doing this, though
<SteveA> as it is rather magical
<carlos> ok, then we forget this option :-)
<SteveA> if you want to make the forms distinct, then have three form elements, but use different names on the submit buttons to distinguish them
<SteveA> and handle them the same
<daf> carlos: it's something to do with my local changes, I think
<carlos> daf: ok
<daf> the last bit of Rosetta code in the trace is a .count() call
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> daf: I need to get the ID for a row of the Schema table from browser.py and I don't know how could I do it without using the SQL Objects methods, is there any way to use getUtility to do it?
<SteveA> if you need that, it should be part of the interface you're using
<SteveA> that way, it is just an integer id
<SteveA> you don't care if it comes from the database or whatever
<carlos> SteveA: but I need a way to query that object
<carlos> with the languages it's done with getUtility(ILanguages) and I get an object that let's me iterate over all available languages
<SteveA> oh, okay
<SteveA> so, you'll need one of those for schemas, I guess
<carlos> ok
* carlos was not sure if there is a better way than that, create a new object only for this looks like adding unned
<carlos> grrr
* carlos was not sure if there is a better way than that, create a new object only for this looks like adding unnecessary complexity to the interface
<SteveA> you need to search for a particular schema object, right?
<SteveA> so, you'll need an object that gives you an ability to do that search
<carlos> yes
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> who wrote: from canonical.rosetta.interfaces import *  ?
<SteveA> in sql.py
<SteveA> we can only use "from xxx import *" where "xxx" defines an __all__ in the module
<carlos> No idea
<daf> SteveA: ok
<daf> SteveA: I can't remember who wrote that
<daf> I might be guilty
<SteveA> the dependencies are now unclear
<SteveA> I think I'm almost ready to check in the auth stuff
<daf> I'll half-heartedly argue that it's not so bad in this case because interfaces.py contains (absolutely should contain) nothing but interface declarations
<SteveA> it obviously also contains Interface and Attribute
<SteveA> and perhaps other schema stuff
<daf> ah, right
<SteveA> and also any interfaces that the rosetta interfaces extend
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> funny...
<carlos> ProgrammingError: ERROR: column personlabel.id does not exist SELECT PersonLabel.id, PersonLabel.person, PersonLabel.label FROM PersonLabel WHERE PersonLabel.person = 14 AND PersonLabel.label = 4 LIMIT 1
<carlos> The table does not have such field 'id'
<carlos> daf: Any idea about how could I do a select in that case?
<carlos> personLabel = RosettaPersonLabel.select('''
<carlos>             PersonLabel.person = %d AND
<carlos>             PersonLabel.label = %d''' %
<carlos>             (self.id, label.id))[0] 
<daf> hmm
<carlos> that's what I have now, before that I had a selectBy, but It also fails
<daf> I think SQLObject does not like tables without IDs :)
<SteveA> correct
<carlos> funny
<carlos> SteveA: any suggestion?
<SteveA> I just merged auth into RF
<SteveA> but, it was a messy merge
<SteveA> so, I might have accidentally broken something
<carlos> I only need a SQLObject to add and remove records to that table nothing more
<SteveA> at your earliest convenience, can you try merging from RF, and see if stuff works for you?
<carlos> the "normal" queries are handled by a RelatedJoin
<daf> SteveA: according to the PQM log, your merge up contained patches doing nothing but merging down
<SteveA> hmm
* daf finds the commit summary page much more useful now that the log problem has been fixed
<SteveA> tla changes here shows nothing
<daf> did you merge the correct branch?
<carlos> SteveA: are you sure you have your mirror updated?
<SteveA> new files are committed to my archive
<SteveA> perhaps I do not have my mirror updated
<daf> "tla tree-lint"?
<SteveA> what's the "do a mirror" command?
<carlos> tla push-mirror $ARCH_ARCHIVE $ARCH_CATEGORY
<SteveA> tla archive-mirror
<daf> carlos: one of the ftests is failing because you added sample data, I think
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> daf: yes, it's possible
<daf> "make fullcheck"
<carlos> daf: the multiline && plural forms one
<SteveA> ok, I am mirroring
<SteveA> thanks carlos
<daf> carlos: exactly
<carlos> I will fix it now
<daf> thanks
<carlos> daf: I need to leave now (after fixing the test) if I want to have a chance to pass tomorrow's exam. The Language edition is more or less implemented, It lacks some error checks and fix the problem with SQLObjects and perhaps any other thing I forgot, but I'm not able to fix it now. Do you want it committed or what should I do?
<daf> go and revise :)
<daf> if you like, you could send me a changeset and I could finish it off
<daf> grmmm:
<daf>   File "/home/daf/src/canonical/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 189, in _executeRetry
<daf>     return cursor.execute(query.encode('utf8'))
<daf> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 96: ordinal not in range(128)
<SteveA> well, indeed
<SteveA> the query is not ascii nor unicode
<carlos> daf: ok, I will send you the patch
<SteveA> why that is, I do not know
<daf> it's  in latin-1
<SteveA> that is bad
<SteveA> strings in python are just bytes
<SteveA> they do not know what encoding they are in
<SteveA> where does the latin-1 string come from?
<daf> I was just observing
* daf looks around for an 
<SteveA> for an?
<carlos> daf: the ftest fails because a problem in sql.py
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/sql.py", line 385, in __getitem__
<carlos>     elif isinstance(key, string):
<carlos> NameError: global name 'string' is not defined
<carlos> also, I need to update the test
<daf> SteveA: capital A with tilde
<carlos> but there are other problems there
<SteveA> ?
<daf> that should be isinstance(key, str)
<daf> there are other ocurrences of 0xc3, but no A-tilde
<SteveA> there should not be an A-tilde in the source
<SteveA> as our source should be all in ascii
<daf> they are in the test data
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> how is the test data getting into the software?
<daf> through the test code, I imagine
<daf> I'm not familiar with the import/export tests
<carlos> daf: the test data should have only escaped unicode chars ..
<daf> carlos: "escaped"?
<daf> it all looks like UTF-8 to me
<carlos> \traducci\xc3\xb3n
<SteveA> ok, my merge went through
<daf> carlos: gnome-terminal.po
<carlos> yes, sorry, utf-8 chars not unicode ones
<SteveA> apologies in advance if I broke something
<carlos> daf: aahh, no idea then
<SteveA> when strings get into the domain code, and the database code, they should be one of two things:
<SteveA> * python unicode objects
<SteveA> * python str objects that are to be treated as opaque 8-bit data
<SteveA> there should be no str objects meant to be treated as character strings
<SteveA> the code that interacts with the outside world (browser, files, database, etc.) must carefully deal with encoded strings, and convert them to unicode objects
<SteveA> unless we really want to preserve the data, in which case it is "data"
<carlos> daf: File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/sql.py", line 397, in __getitem__
<carlos>     sets = RosettaPOMessageSet.select('''
<carlos> NameError: global name 'msgid_obj' is not defined
<carlos> daf: I'm going to have dinner now, please commit all fixes when you finish and that way I will be able to get the missing data easily. Ok?
<daf> carlos: I've fixed that one
<carlos> daf: did you requested a merge?
<daf> I'm tring to fix the Unicode problem first
<carlos> ok
<carlos> just tell me when it's done and I will fix it tonight
<carlos> later
<daf> ah, I think it was because of a message being encoded as UTF-8 twice
<daf> once in canonical.rosetta.sql and again in sqlo{s,bject}
<daf> SteveA: I think you forgot to update the SQL test generation code when you modified canonical.rosetta.interfaces
<carlos> daf: Now that you mention it... I did some interfaces update and did not update it, sorry. I will add the tests tomorrow.
* carlos backs to study
#launchpad 2004-09-12
!dmwaters:*! Hi all, I need to do some quick emergency maintenence on a server, this won't take long. 1700 users affected. it'll take about 30 seconds.
<SteveA> daf: Do I need to update some tests?
* elmo marvels at lu's invoking skillz
<lulu> elmo: mmm what?
* elmo points at SteveA - you invoked him :)
* lulu ooooh mental telepathy
<carlos> hi
<carlos> daf: did you touched anything from the patch I sent you or could I continue with it?
<daf> carlos: I didn't touch it
<carlos> ok
<daf> I was really tired last night, seemingly
<carlos> daf: How is going?
<daf> how was your exam?
<carlos> daf: well, I cannot tell you I passed it, but neither I could tell I didn't...
<carlos> so...
<daf> sounds like how I feel coming out of exams :)
<carlos> no idea 
<carlos> daf: Which server will be used for betatesting?
<carlos> rosetta.warthogs...?
<daf> I suppose so
<carlos> I think we should start feeding the database, it's not a fast process
<carlos> daf: Do we have a list of projects that will be imported?
<daf> nope
<daf> it'll probably be best to start with ones which have already been imported into Arch, if possible
<carlos> daf: Do we have them?
<daf> what do you mean?
<carlos> daf: I don't know anything about any imported project into arch already
<daf> ah
<daf> then we'd better ask somebody who knows
<carlos> ok
<daf> :)
<daf> we have a couple of immediate obstables to overcome:
<daf> Steve's authentication merge broke a few things
<daf> well, mainly it was changing Rosetta to use some of the centralised database stuff
<carlos> should I work on those task before resume my previous work?
<daf> secondly, I've failed to work around this mysterious database error
<daf> I'm discussing it with Steve, so don't worry about it for now
<carlos> ok
<carlos> which error?
<daf> just so that you're aware of what's going on
<daf> something to do with unindexable types, IIRC
<daf> I can't fix that until we have the first problem fixed
<carlos> then, you know the fix?
<SteveA> let's talk about the beta test
<SteveA> what exactly does it mean?
<SteveA> daf: what do you have in mind?
<carlos> I suppose will be some kind of usability test from "normal" users, and also a help to detect bugs we have when they try to "break" it
<SteveA> Here are the things we have to choose from:
<SteveA> * use a throw-away database, or the real database on emperor
<SteveA> * allow only "trusted" people to access rosetta, or allow anyone to access it
<SteveA> I think that's it.
<daf> SteveA: I haven't really thought about it
<daf> it was decided, at some point, that we would have a beta test
<SteveA> let's think about it now.
<daf> I don't belive what it would entail has ever been discussed
<daf> ok
<carlos> I don't think we should use the real database (yet), we are still doing some schema changes
<daf> we have a list of participants
<SteveA> so, we'll need a way of adding participants to the database as persons
<daf> I suspet we'll want a mailing list for the participants and the Rosetta developers to use for discussion
<SteveA> we can use the rosetta list for that, as all rosetta development discussion should be on the launchpad list now
<daf> ok
<daf> it's not a problem for rosetta list members to read the old archives, then?
<SteveA> hmm, don't know
<SteveA> otherwise, as jdub to set up a new list
<SteveA> if we are to follow carlos' suggestion of not using the real database, then this should not really be called a "beta" 
* carlos thinks we should use canonical address for the betatesting...
<lulu> like we have sounders for Warty - can we not have Launchpad testers for the apps
<SteveA> the expectation with a beta, such as the "google groups beta" and the "orkut beta" is that data will persist
<carlos> I mean, mailing list and application at something.canonical.com
<SteveA> so, what we are planning right now is not a beta
<SteveA> what's the collective noun for "launchpads" ?
<carlos> SteveA: ok, then, we could still use our own database and migrate the data to the production one later, after all schema changes are done
<SteveA> I would rather avoid migrating data if we can.
<SteveA> it would be cleaner if we can say "after date XXX the data will be cleared, and we'll start running it for real"
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> we could of course export pot and po files
<SteveA> people can do this, and reimport them, right?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> So, today, I want us to define what our "rosetta beta" means, and maybe change the name if it doesn't match the generally expected meaning of "beta",
<SteveA> then we need to make a list of all the things we need to do to get to doing what we've decided "beta" means.
<SteveA> then we need to agree who will do each of those things.
<SteveA> So far, we have: The Rosetta "alpha" is where we make the rosetta application available to our "launchpad sounders".  The database will be thrown away once we get to the rosetta "beta" stage.  The "beta" will use the live database on emperor.
<SteveA> Will this be a "total rosetta" or an "ubuntu rosetta" ?
<daf> the alpha?
<SteveA> yes, the alpha
<SteveA> let's call it an "alpha".
<SteveA> that's what we're aiming for right now.
<daf> I don't see any reason to restrict it to ubuntu
<SteveA> so, the beta will be on rosetta.canonical.com ?
<lulu> SteveA: at the moment, we will only have the Ubuntu packages in Rosetta. it's rosetta.ubuntulinux.org. It is the distro view of Rosetta
<SteveA> in that case, the alpha should present the same view on rosetta
<daf> lulu: why is this the case?
<lulu> indeed. when we go live with www.ubuntulinux.org...and hopefully Rosetta will go live at the same time, it will be Ubuntu's Rosetta.
<daf> lulu: there is no rosetta.ubuntulinux.org yet
<lulu> daf: the website will be www. ubuntulinux.org
<daf> we are still talking about the alpha, and I don't think that will be on ubuntulinux.org
<SteveA> daf: that doesn't matter.  the point is that rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com should present the Ubuntu part of rosetta
<daf> correct me if I'm wrong
<daf> ok
<SteveA> the alpha should be doing similar things to the beta
<SteveA> except that the beta will be solid enough that we are happy with it writing to the main database
<lulu> daf: the applications that will go live at the same time are Rosetta and Malone for Ubuntu. We are in the Ubuntu distro...
<lulu> sorry - talking about when we go live....not testing....
<SteveA> we do have another choice then.
<daf> lulu: ok, but I thought that Rosetta was (eventually, at least) supposed to be for all free software
<SteveA> either the alpha is for ubuntu only, or the alpha is rosetta as a whole.
<daf> lulu: is there a reason that we're restricting it to Ubuntu packages for now?
<SteveA> daf: this is what we plan for the first deployment of rosetta
<lulu> daf: absolutely yes it will be global, but Mark wants it for Ubuntu first as a pilot phase for our own distro...
<daf> ok, that wasn't clear to me before
<carlos> either for me
<SteveA> let's not drop everything to change scope now
<lulu> guys...that's not good. Rosetta and Malone first launch is for the ubuntu distro. Mark wants to get it working for Ubuntu first.
<lulu> it should not change scope - just will only have Ubuntu packages in Rosetta to begin with.
<carlos> lulu: it's not a problem for me
<daf> that's not a problem, but it just wasn't clear
<SteveA> will the app need to look any different or work any different if it is just for ubuntu?
<daf> I think I might have propagated that misunderstanding as I was speaking to beta testers
<daf> I don't think it affects functionality
<lulu> For global Rosetta, we need it's own standalone site don't we.....with it's own branding - a generic Rosetta for all
<daf> it's a thing of managing expectations
<carlos> same problem here, but that could be fixed when we send the mail about the alpha start
<SteveA> let's check I understand this right.  the potfiles in ubuntu rosetta will be those from ubuntu linux.
<carlos> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> we will be manually putting these into the database -- there is no form to add a new product or project or effort
<carlos> SteveA: there is a way to create projects from the website
<SteveA> does it make sense to allow people to create projects on rosetta.ubuntulinux.org ?
<carlos> the product and efforts part are easy to add because it works like the products page
<carlos> SteveA: I don't think so
<SteveA> then, that is an answer to my question "does the app need to look any different or work any different if it is just for ubuntu?"
<daf> that depends on what we want rosetta.ubuntulinux.org to be
<lulu> SteveA: you tell us.........won't the whole of Warty be in Arch. That's what Mark said - Daf would be the owner of all the Rosetta projects first, as he needs to add them to Rosetta manually.
<daf> if it is "*the* Rosetta", then yes
<daf> if not, then rosetta.ubuntulinux.org will be for Ubuntu stuff only, and we will have to have the main Rosetta at some other to-be-decided location
<daf> and we will probably have to brand the r.u.o one differently to some extent
<SteveA> the idea of rosetta.ZZZ.org is that it is for ZZZ stuff only
<SteveA> rosetta.gnome.org is just for gnome translations
<carlos> are we going to share the database between rosetta's installations? (I think we should)
<SteveA> it is always the same database
<SteveA> we have just one golden database
<carlos> Then I suppose we will need a way to "filter" the projets/products/efforts so we only show the correct ones but It could be done later, after Ubuntu's Rosetta launch and before we launch other Rosetta site
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> this will be done through the virtual hosting support
<SteveA> so, rosetta.fedora.org receives the request /+index
<SteveA> and the apache or squid proxy that listens as rosetta.fedora.org rewrites that as
<SteveA>   http://macquarie.canonical.com:8085/++vh++http:rosetta.fedora.org/++/rosetta/efforts/fedora/+index
<SteveA> or something similar
<SteveA> (I have the syntax a bit wrong)
<SteveA> so, the rosetta server knows that it is serving as http://rosetta.fedora.org
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> and it has /rosetta/efforts/fedora/ prepended to each requested path
<daf> let's not worry about these technical details now
<SteveA> in the "LaunchpadContext" object, it will tell you that you're trapped within the fedora effort
<daf> let's focus on the alpha release
<SteveA> daf: where are we up to?  what is "The alpha release" ?
<daf> apparently, the alpha release consists of making a running copy of Rosetta on top of a temporary database containing information about Ubuntu packages available to a selected group of people
<SteveA> ok.  What will these people be allowed to do?
<daf> log in, look at all the pages, change their language preferences, submit translations
<daf> (off the top of my head)
<SteveA> does the software allow them to do anything more than this?
<carlos> SteveA: create new projects
<carlos> but we could block it
<daf> which we would need to restrict
<SteveA> so... that means we either remove the "new projects" pages altogether
<daf> it deosn't really matter, since the database will be temporary
<SteveA> or we need a way of identifying "sounders" vs "staff" in the database
<daf> we will need to be able to set "Rosetta admin" priveleves on People eventually
<daf> (or something finer grained)
<daf> we could probably do this using labels
<carlos> we could do it with Labels easily
<carlos> :-P
<SteveA> I think a DBSchema would be more appropriate here
<SteveA> anyway, you said it doesn't really matter
<SteveA> in which case, the alpha allows the sounders to create new projects
<daf> that's not a requirement, just a coincidence
<SteveA> we need to write down what the alpha will be like
<SteveA> it is important that we write down that we will not be disabling the "add new project" pages
<SteveA> and that we'll need to decide whether it is okay for the beta, or need some way of classifying users before the beta.
<carlos> For ubuntu's rosetta it should be moved away from the normal user's options
<SteveA> daf - action item: write a clear description of what the "rosetta alpha" will do, where it will run, how we will run it.
<daf> where *will* it run?
<SteveA> in the alpha, I imagine we'll want to fix bugs more or less as they are reported
<SteveA> so, it must be on rosetta.warthogs
<daf> ok
<daf> what do you mean by "how we will run it"?
<SteveA> what are the activities involved in running the alpha?  who will do them?
<SteveA> do we need to add new projects and products?
<SteveA> who will do it?
<SteveA> how?
<SteveA> do we need to add new participants as Persons?
<SteveA> who will do it?
<SteveA> how?
<SteveA> how do participants get their passwords?
<SteveA> vividly imagine the alpha running, then imagine the steps needed to get there
<SteveA> each one needs to be written down, and understood
<SteveA> daf: does this make sense?
<SteveA> daf: hello?
<carlos> SteveA: seems like it's away (looking at jabber's status)
<carlos>  /s/it/he/
<carlos> SteveA: If it helps.. it makes sense for me 
<SteveA> ok
<daf> SteveA: yes, it makes sense
<daf> sorry, I got called away
<SteveA> good.
<SteveA> can you take responsibility for producing this?
<SteveA> then we can all review it when you're done.
<daf> ok
<SteveA> when can you do it?
<daf> I could do it now
<daf> I am anxious to fix other things, though
<SteveA> I think it would be good to get this done today.
<SteveA> even if it means pushing the other things back a bit.
<SteveA> what do you think?
<daf> concur
<lulu> hi guys - just had a chat to Mark in SA
<lulu> rosetta.ubuntulinux.org will be the Ubuntu translation effort.
<lulu> mark is happy to have even the Ubuntu apps hardcoded on the front page with Welcome to Rosetta for Ubuntu....
<lulu> we need to have the ability to translate the PO file for an application
<lulu> this means we don't have to have all the plumbing available to set up and edit translation efforts.
<lulu> but, someone can come into Ubuntus' rosetta and ask for a project to be translated - and that will be from that url
<carlos> lulu: a project request form, right?
<lulu> yup
<lulu> the Global view of Rosetta.....could be at rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/$Project.name/$Product.name/POTemplate etc 
<carlos> SteveA: Where could I see some info about the login code you added?, My code is not working anymore because I need a way to login first...
<lulu> what Mark wants to do is get Ubuntu's Rosetta up and running, and then rosetta. gnome.org, rosetta.mozilla.org - 5 or 6 who use rosetta for their project...
<lulu> then we amalgamate them in the Global view of Rosetta
<SteveA> carlos: let's talk about that after this meeting
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<carlos> lulu: perfect
<daf> lulu: so people can request any project from the Ubuntu Rosetta?
<lulu> Mark doesn't want t o stop people asking to be able to translate, as word will spread.
<lulu> 15th September we launch with Ubuntu's rosetta, but meantime we are working on Rosetta's global view...- generic Rosetta for all free software.
<carlos> lulu: September?
<lulu> but for that - we need to have all the plumbing of translation efforts set up.
<lulu> 15th September the website launches. Rosetta for Ubuntu - Phase 1 - translate an Ubuntu application in Rosetta, is due.
<carlos> Hmm, Why did I thought the release date was the first week of October?
<lulu> Daf, Carlos, SteveA, Lalo, Limi - Mark said at the conference he was keen to have Rosetta for Ubuntu up. Daf - we discussed this. 
<carlos> lulu: I know, If fact I also thought ubuntu official release was on october
<lulu> ok - so can or can we not have the applications that are in Ubuntu translatable in Rosetta by the 15th September?
<lulu> carlos: pre-release of Ubuntu is the 15th September. Official release is 15th October.
<lulu> so we are aiming for those dates too.
<carlos> lulu: ok
<carlos> lulu: This schedule should not be a problem, we are almost there on feature implementation
<lulu> daf: - when you did a status check last Thursday I asked you to write up on the wiki what we have done and what we still need to do.
<SteveA> lulu: the bit of irc you missed: daf is going to work today on the list of all the things needed before we can release the alpha version of the rosetta service.
<lulu> SteveA: ok - that was requested last week, but I appreciate people have been busy working on code. But, the purpose of it is to assist us in knowing what the goals are and how close/far we are away from it.
<SteveA> with that list, we'll be in a position to answer the question "when can we have the alpha"
<SteveA> note that we're intending to throw away the database after the alpha period.  but, pot and po data can be exported and re-imported
<lulu> SteveA: good. Ok - so after Daf has donme the list, we can assess if the 15th September realistic to get Rosetta for Ubuntu up and running. But, without sufficient time for testing....it's tight.
<lulu> Daf: once we know where we are, let's have a look and perhaps we need to manage expectations and shift the deadline...
<lulu> daf?
<carlos> lulu: well, the list daf is working on is more about the sounders "procedure" than the missing parts in Rosetta, the list of missing parts in Rosetta is already done since last week but it's not at the wiki (yet)
<daf> I think I'm having trouble managing this as a time-based (rather than feature-based) release process
<SteveA> the document daf is working on should cover the following:
<SteveA> * what we mean by "rosetta alpha"
<SteveA> * what software / database gets deployed where
<SteveA> * who may use it
<SteveA> * what they may do
<SteveA> * what data we are / are not saving
<SteveA> * who does the "by hand" administrative tasks, and how
<SteveA> also
<SteveA> * what we need to add to rosetta to be able to do the above
<lulu> daf: yes - that is hard to get one's head around time based releases, but for a given date, we set the features we will release and make sure that there are no bugs in it. 
<lulu> even if we have less features/basic requirements, but they work well.
<lulu> ok - looking fwd to the list and then we can make decisions....
<daf> sure, but we are perpetually slipping on our targets
<lulu> daf: it seems that there's been misunderstandings on what targets we are supposed to meet in terms of time and functionality. so, if we can pin it down now, we can work to it.
<lulu> don't despair :o) onwards and upwards!
<SteveA> carlos: I'd like to take 10 mins break, but then can we talk about your question from earlier?
<carlos> SteveA: sure
<carlos> thanks
<daf> will alpha testers be able to see the Malone/Soyuz stuff?
<daf> https://www.warthogs.hbd.com/RosettaAlpha <-- initial revision up
<SteveA> daf: do we want them to do so?
<SteveA> that's another question for your document
<daf> I don't know
<SteveA> if we don't, we may need to do some work to stop them doing so
<daf> would it potentially negative consequences if they could?
<SteveA> also, should we be using a separate launchpad instance and database from our devel server?
<carlos> I don't think they should see the other projects
<daf> I think it only makes a difference if the Rosetta Alpha Launchpad instance doesn't have Malone and Soyuz
<daf> because then we would be depriving the Malone/Soyuz guys of a development server
<lulu> SteveA: when we have a staging server for all the apps - will we not have a launchpad login, and a rosetta login, malone login, soyuz login.
<lulu> should we not have all the apps on the same dev server too?
<daf> lulu: if you go to rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com now, you can see Rosetta, Soyuz and Malone
<daf> lulu: the question is whether this is appropriate for our alpha testers
<SteveA> daf: we can't just update the alpha server every half hour
<lulu> so this perhaps should be renamed to launchpad.warthogs.hbd.com
<SteveA> daf: the alpha server and our development server fulfil different goals
<daf> then they should be separate
<daf> the fact that "rosetta" is a machine name is confusing
<lulu> can we rename it to launchpad?
<SteveA> we can ask elmo about running the alpha on some domain name we'd like
<SteveA> what will it be eventually?
<SteveA> rosetta.ubuntulinux.org ?
<daf> lulu: we could, but it would be better to name it to something not related to what the software is called
<lulu> SteveA: rosetta.ubuntulinux.org  - correct for the distro view of Rosetta.
<daf> "eventually" depenends on the outcome of the ubuntu.org negotiations
<SteveA> then, it should be on port 80 of some machine called "rosetta.whatever"
<SteveA> so, rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com is okay
<daf> we could vhost launchpad.w.h.c on the same machine, perhaps
<SteveA> we can get elmo to add devel.warthogs.hbd.com as an alias for rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com
<SteveA> and get to our development server there
<carlos> sounds good for me
<lulu> SteveA: good idea Steve
<SteveA> daf: be sure to write all this up.  getting elmo to do the domain stuff, and the apache config on rosetta.w.h.c is one of the tasks we need to do before being able to release an alpha
<SteveA> also changing the development server configs
<SteveA> and scripts
<lulu> James said we may have new machines up by the beginning of next week...i.e. we may soon have a staging server too!
<SteveA> carlos: I'll be back in a few minutes
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I have also some questions about the interface changes you did
<carlos> Well, it's only one question :-)
<justdave> heh, figures...  I added some table definitions to database/malone.py on Friday because I needed them for stuff I was working on.  star-merged today, and someone else (probably stub) added the same tables since then. :)
<justdave> now to figure out how I tell which ones are his so I keep the right ones (I'll keep his instead of mine)
<carlos> justdave: tla changes --diffs should show you stub's changes
<justdave> yeah, it does.  doesn't show me mine though.  I'd basically like to back out my previous changeset to that file only.
<carlos> justdave: I don't know the exact commands with tla, but you could use https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/archzoom to get a concrete version of one file
<justdave> looking at my change logs, it looks like the changes to that file were committed as a single changeset with only that change.
<justdave> so I could back out the entire changeset easily enough.
<daf> justdave: I would do this:
<daf>  - tla get the previous revision
<daf>  - copy the file into your working tree
<daf>  - commit
<daf>  - delete the temporary checkout
<daf> (by step 2, I mean copy the file in question from the temporary tree into the working tree)
<SteveA> carlos: hi
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<carlos> You changed the Interface IRosettaProject to this: class IRosettaProject(IRosettaStats, doap.IProject):
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> SteveA: Is there any problem to do the same with the other classes that have the same methods defined in IRosettaStats?
<justdave> heh, I love revision libs.  new checkout took all of 10 seconds because I already had it cached. :)
<carlos>  /s/to do/if we do/
<carlos> I suppose it should not be a problem, but you did not changed the other classes, that's why I'm asking
<SteveA> I didn't change the other classes because I was working just on project.
<SteveA> which other types are we talking about?
<carlos> IProduct, IPOTemplate and IEffort
<carlos> and ICategory
<carlos> IEffort is not correct, it's ITranslationEffort
<SteveA> as a first step, we can make IPOTemplate extend IRosettaStats
<SteveA> and likewise for the others
<carlos> well, and IPOTemplate does not have the messageCount method because it's served with the __len__ one but I suppose it's not a problem if we implement the other one that just returns len(self)
<SteveA> as a second step, some of this functionality needs to be moved to canonical.database
<carlos> ok
<carlos> in time for the phase1 release?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> I'll be doing most of that, though
<carlos> ok, then I will do the first step only, right?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> all that is involved is simplifying interfaces
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> you were also asking about logging in users
<SteveA> I think
<carlos> now, about the login/session part. Where could I see the interface we have to work with it?
<carlos> I need to implement a template that let's the user log in the system
<carlos> and other to update their preferences
<SteveA> the template that lets a user log into the system for now will be a page at rosetta/+login
<SteveA> the page requires a permission other than zope.Public to view
<SteveA> so, it will cause the basic authentication dialog to appear
<carlos> automatically?
<SteveA> on a successful login, the user will be redirected to the path given in the query string, or if none is given, the rosetta front page.
<carlos> I mean, I don't need to implement the authentication dialog?
<SteveA> no
<carlos> nice
<SteveA> no need to implement the authentication dialog
<carlos> then, what should appear inside the rosetta/+login template?
<SteveA> I'll write that template.
<SteveA> eventually, when we get cookie authentication, there will be a login form
<SteveA> someone else can write that
<SteveA> but we're using HTTP Basic auth for now
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> I will add the +login page today
<carlos> so, until you write that template, how could I force the login dialog to appear?, change all pages that requiere authentication from zope.Public to zope.Private or something like that?
<justdave> am I correct in assuming that I don't need to be on the soyuz mailing list anymore?  soyuz was originally the umbrella (what launchpad is now) which is why I subscribed to it, but soyuz seems to be just one of the components of launchpad now
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> launchpad is now the umbrella
<SteveA> the platform
<SteveA> to reverse the analogy
#launchpad 2005-09-12
<kiko> jbailey, yes, both are bugs. the latter I think is filed, though -- salgado?
<jbailey> Hmm
* jbailey clicks on "Bugs" and doesn't see a search button.
<salgado> jbailey, you mean that your karma counter wasn't updated or that you don't see the actions performed by jbailey-ubuntu on your "Show Karma" page?
<jbailey> salgado: The karma counter wasn't updated.  It was 25 under jbailey-ubuntu.  I merged it into jbailey where my karma count was, and remains 0
<salgado> jbailey, that counter is a cached value
<salgado> it's updated daily
<jbailey> Ah a'ight.
<jbailey> Perhaps it should indicate that near it?
<salgado> yes, that's probably a good idea
<jbailey> I probably wouldn't have noticed except that it went from non-zero to zero.
<jbailey> The first bug is probably a bit more troubling, given that it means that you now have data corruption in the database.
* jbailey wonders how to get from this 'bugs' link to somewhere he can search for bugs.
<salgado> the first is really problematic. we have a bug filed on that for some time now, and I think stub is in charge of it
<salgado> jbailey, first you need to know in which package/product/distro you want to search
<salgado> we don't have any place where you can search through all the bugs database, like we do in bugzilla
<jbailey> Ah, right.
<jbailey> I had just expected clicking on bugs to take me to something like that, but it appears that it's only to do with bugs that I care about.
<jbailey> Perhaps it might be cool if there were a quicklinks set in there to take me to products that I"m involved with?
<jbailey> It wasn't obvious that I otherwise had to click on launchpad and *then* the same Bugs link in the corner.
<salgado> jbailey, right. that are the bugs that are somewhat related to you (or whoever person you're looking at the page)
<jbailey> 'k
<jbailey> I'm just trying to search for that other bug so that I can add to it "and please fix my account too" =)
<jbailey> 1136 lovely
<salgado> heh. in that case I guess the easiest way to do is to search for the product where the bug is reported
<salgado> in this case, it's launchpad
<sabdfl> salgado: it wouldn't be difficult to bump the karma cache up, for bonus points ;-)
<salgado> sabdfl, indeed, it could easily be done when we finish the merge
<sabdfl> jbailey: go ahead and file a bug on that, assign to salgado, post-shipit-ng :-)
<salgado> salgado-post-shipit-ng
<salgado> that's another person
<kiko> I knew that person once
* kiko files bug 2100
<kiko> gpgme is fun
<jbailey> Uh oh, sabdfl's smiling again /me backs away slowly.
<kiko> sabdfl, help me remember -- did we use to have a +contribute URL on distribution?
<sabdfl> kiko: no
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I have to wonder how we're getting hits to it in the error log
<sabdfl>  +gethelp and +translate on source package, if LaunchpadIntegration is what you are after
<kiko> yeah, I remember
<sabdfl> there was a LP-Integration detour which might have involved that
<Keybuk> kiko: do you record the referrer(sic) ?
<kiko> we do, but this page expired
* kiko has no clue why the error pages expire so fast
<kiko> I've asked about this before but couldn't
<kiko> get a straight answer
<sabdfl> well, for a start, it's stored in-memory
<sabdfl> in the zodb, i think
<kiko> that could probably be fixed quite easily
<kiko> the issue is what bugs that would trigger
<sabdfl> night all
<kiko> night mark
* Kinnison gets on with fixing stuff up
<Kinnison> How does one issue a warning in python?
<Kinnison> cprov: ^^ ?
<cprov> Kinnison: big pardon ?!
<Kinnison> cprov: SteveA wants me to issue a warning if a certain kwarg is true
* Kinnison assumes there's something like: warning "You are a tit!" or something?
<Kinnison> like assert, only a warning
<cprov> Kinnison: indeed there is, I just don't remember the sintaxe
* cprov helps to look for 
<cprov> Kinnison: >> from warnings import warn
<cprov> Kinnison: >> warn("BIG Warning")
<cprov> Kinnison: __main__:1: UserWarning: BIG WARN
<Kinnison> cool
<Kinnison> ta
<cprov> Kinnison: oops, mixed commands, paste wrong output, don't give me attention :(
<cprov> Kinnison: further info at http://python.active-venture.com/lib/module-warnings.html
<stub> And please use stacklevel=2 argument to warn so the callsite is referenced and the tit in question can be traced
<Kinnison> so warn("foo", stacklevel=2) ?
<Kinnison> I'll take that as a 'yes' ;-)
<stub> Kinnison: yes ;)
<niran> if the import test fails for a CVS project in the launchpad, is there a way to fix it so it will actually import?
<cprov> stub: can you have a quick look on bug #2102, please ? it'sabout an odd problem with unicodes in a GPG related page.
<stub> cprov: There is no bug 2102
<Kinnison> He says 
<Kinnison> 2101
<Kinnison> sorry
<stub> Just commented on that one actually
<cprov> stub: I apologize the mistake with bug number and thank you for the comment.
<cprov> anyway, time to sleep, night hackers
<Kinnison> night all
<sladen> calendar needs some love
<tiborius> hi.  is the rosetta source going to be opened?  when?
<bob2> it's planned to at some point, not date has been set
<tiborius> bob2: do you know something about cooperation with the debian project in this field?
<tiborius> bob2: i found only some complains on the debian-i10n ml about rosetta
<bob2> how so?
<tiborius> i guess they planned to use pootle, if anything
<goofrider> hey anyone can help me delete an uid and a project I created by mistake?
<stub> I can
<stub> if you give me the details
<elmo> dee-bee-ay to tah RESQUE!
<goofrider> I went to Launchpad trying to report a bug on Mantis
<goofrider> and ended up 1. created another uid (I didn't realize I already had one)
<goofrider> and 2. Created Matnis as a project, which I don't maintain
<kiko> goofrider, no worries, we can fix both :)
<goofrider> the uid I don't need was renamed to old-goofrider
<goofrider> and i transfered Mantis to that uid
<kiko> goofrider, you can merge accounts in launchpad
<kiko> this is the correct way of indicating you've found a dupe in there
<goofrider> u can belete both. If u have questions about the authenticty, let me know what I can do for more proof
<kiko> accounts should be merged
<kiko> a mantis product is more interesting
<kiko> I can reassign it to the registry admins
<kiko> you wanted to file a bug on the mantis source package I imagine
<goofrider> thank u, that would be gr8
<goofrider> no it was a dpkg script problem
<goofrider> so it's either belong to Debian or Ubuntu
<kiko> heh
<kiko> dpkg script?
<goofrider> oh actually i was only gonna report a missing dependancy
<kiko> ah
<kiko> still
<kiko> motu
<goofrider> it required "makepasswd"
<goofrider> I'll let them know over there
<goofrider> I just assumed that LaunchPad was a bug DB (cuz I was redirected from Ubuntu Bugzilla's website) and was on autopilot to report bugs
<kiko> heh
<kiko> you can file motu bugs in launchpad
<kiko> so owner fixed
<goofrider> right... that's how I ended up created projects I don't own
<goofrider> LOL
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package
<kiko> visit that page
<kiko> type "mantis" in the source package page
<kiko> s/page/field
<goofrider> ah.............
<goofrider> thanks
<kiko> right
<kiko> or from https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<kiko> (this is the "more correct" way to file bugs)
<kiko> click on bugs
<kiko> then file a new bug
<goofrider> i just did
<kiko> goofrider, do you want help merging your accounts?
<goofrider> you can just delete "old-goofrider"
<goofrider> there's nothing there needed to be kept
<kiko> we don't delete accounts in launchpad
<kiko> and there is probably something attached to it that you don't know of yet :-)
<kiko> if you have ever translated or imported a package, you need it
<jamesh> spiv: ping?
<goofrider> ok then, sure. Merge them. What do I have to do?
<spiv> jamesh: pong
<kiko> heya jamesh, spiv 
<jamesh> spiv: time for a sqlobject question?
<spiv> Sure.
<kiko> goofrider, fun! visit https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge and follow the yellow brick road
<goofrider> thanks kiko
<jamesh> spiv: do you know what's necessary to synchronise sqlobject's state after doing a PersonSet.merge() call?
<spiv> flush_database_updates()
<jamesh> doesn't seem to help
<jamesh> it's weird
<kiko> enjoy goofrider 
<spiv> Hmm.  That's surprising.  What do you mean by "synchronise"?
<jamesh> spiv: the SQL objects I have don't seem to see the changes made by the merge() call
<jamesh> I wonder if they are being done in a different (parallel) transaction?
<spiv> In the same transaction?
<spiv> I see your guess is the same as mine :)
<spiv> But PersonSet.merge() should happen in the current transaction.
<spiv> Ooh...
<spiv> PersonSet.merge does direct SQL, doesn't it?
<jamesh> yes
<spiv> Hmm, really the entire SQL cache needs to be invalidated.
<jamesh> lots of it
<spiv> s/SQL/SQLObject/
<spiv> (this is the danger of using and ORM, and then going behind its back)
* spiv looks
<spiv> PersonSet.merge should probably start with a flush_database_updates, and end with invalidating the SQLObject cache for the current transaction.
<jamesh> what do I need to do to invalidate the SQLObject cache?
<spiv> SQLBase._connection.cache.clear() looks likely.
<spiv> I'd like to teach SQLObject to do this automatically any time SQL is issued directly.
* jamesh tries test
<spiv> It shouldn't be too hard to do.
<jamesh> doesn't seem to help in my tests.  Would I need to get new SQLObjects for rows I have references to after clearing the cache?
<spiv> (unless you *explicitly* tell it that a given invocation won't affect it, which should be rare)
<spiv> I'd hope not.
<spiv> But hmm...
* jamesh tries something else
<jamesh> canonical.database.sqlbase._clearCache() doesn't seem to do it either
<spiv> jamesh: You need a bigger hammer than flush_database_objects
<spiv> jamesh: You need a variant of that that calls object.sync() rather than object.syncUpdate(), I think.
<spiv> I'm not sure what sqlobj.sync() will do if sqlobj has been deleted in the DB, though.
<spiv> Hmm, it'll raise SQLObjectNotFound.
<jamesh> raise SQLObjectNotFound, "The object %s by the ID %s has been deleted" % (self.__class__.__name__, self.id_
<jamesh> yeah
<spiv> And fail to invalidate it :(
<spiv> Ok, so:
<spiv> try:
<spiv>  obj.sync()
<spiv> except SQLObjectNotFound:
<spiv>  obj.expire()
<spiv> Looks like it would do the right thing.
<spiv> Hmm, or just: obj.expire(); obj.sync()?
<jamesh> that's not enough
<jamesh> SQLBase._connection._dm.objects will just keep track of the "dirty" objects, right?
<jamesh> whereas after doing arbitrary SQL, any object could be dirty
<spiv> Let me look.
<spiv> You might be right, you may need to iterate over SQLBase._connection.cache.something
<jamesh> if I get hold of the non-security wrapped person object and call sync() on it, everything is fine.  But just iterating over SQLBase._connection._dm.objects and calling sync() doesn't help
<spiv> Yeah, you're right.
<spiv> Well, that fixes the problem you see right now.
<spiv> But it's possible, perhaps even likely, that other SQLObjects in that transaction are similarly broken.
<jamesh> yep
<spiv> So just syncing the one object is a bit fragile.
<jamesh> I know.  The above is my reason for thinking that the _dm.objects sequence only contains the objects SQLObject thinks are dirty
<jamesh> rather than the objects that actually are dirty
<spiv> Right, it does.
<spiv> (that's what I was confirming with the "Yeah, you're right."
<spiv> )
<spiv> So the _connection.cache is what we need to iterate over.
<spiv> Which isn't trivial, unfortunately.
<spiv> See lib/sqlobject/cache.py
<spiv> you need something like:
<jamesh> I'm looking there
<jamesh> iterate over cache.allSubCaches(), then expireAll() on each cache?
<spiv> I don't think so.
<spiv> That will leave live SQLObjects inconsistent.
<spiv> So you need to do "for cache in subcaches: for obj in (cache.cache.values() + cache.expiredCache.values(): obj.sync()"
<spiv> If I'm reading that correctly.
<kiko> stub, I love xx-notfound-traversals
<spiv> All expireAll does is move objects from Cache.cache to Cache.expiredCache
<jamesh> seems better
<jamesh> I didn't touch expiredCache though
<spiv> Fair enough.
<spiv> I don't understand what the expired cache is for.
<jamesh> expiredCache holds weak references to objects that have been freed
<jamesh> s/freed/aren't being used anymore/
<jamesh> what do you think a good name for this would be?
<spiv> Hmm, and yet it still happily retrieves things from it in e.g. tryGet.
<jamesh> not quite
<jamesh> the values are weak refs
<spiv> I have a feeling that to be 100% correct we should also sync any expiredCache entries that still have live weak refs.
<jamesh> so it returns "value()" (the value the weak ref points at)
<jamesh> which could be None if the object has been freed (okay, since this is a cache)
<spiv> Right, which will be the object if there's a strong reference to it somewhere.
<jamesh> or if it is awaiting garbage collection
<spiv> And if there's a strong reference, then probably it needs fixing.
<spiv> True.  But also if it is still in use somewhere, afaict?
<jamesh> yeah
<spiv> I'm not sure that the circumstances of object expiry guarantee that it isn't still used.  (although I have a suspicion that those circumstances might not actually arise at all in our code, but that's pure guesswork)
<jamesh> what do you think would be a good name for this function? flush_database_caches()?
<spiv> sync_database_caches(), perhaps, although the similarity with flush_database_updates() is good to highlight.
<spiv> Yeah, flush_database_caches() is fine with me.
<jamesh> spiv: thanks.  It's working nicely now
<spiv> jamesh: Excellent :)
<kiko-zzz> jamesh, check out https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1564 and see if anything applies to that :-)
<jamesh> kiko-zzz: I've got my script to commit() after processing each cluster of email addresses.  If I read the comments on that bug right, that should work for me.
<kiko-zzz> great
* kiko-zzz goes to be for real now
<SteveA> morning
<Nafallo> morning SteveA :-)
<SteveA> hi Nafallo 
<Nafallo> good work on bzr btw, whoever it was :-)
<Nafallo> kept me up all night :-P
<SteveA> that'll be mpool and lifeless and others
<SteveA> pop onto #bzr and express yourself!
<Nafallo> I'm tired ;-)
<SteveA> i'm sure they'll appreciate it
<Nafallo> probably after I've slept :-)
<Nafallo> he should I ask about kicking hct on gajim btw? :-)
<SteveA> what is gajim?
<Nafallo> our new favorite among the jabberclients :-)
<Nafallo> it's simply awesome! :-)
<SteveA> really?  i should try it out.  i'm using gossip, but unhappy with it
<Nafallo> www.gajim.org
<Nafallo> and it's on launchpad to :-)
* BjornT heads out for a while, will be back after lunch
<Nafallo> SteveA: running breezy btw? :-)
<SteveA> Nafallo: not yet.
<Nafallo> SteveA: ah, gajim is in there :-)
<SteveA> i'll be switching pretty soon, as will most other launchpad developers.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> even my girlfriend switched already ;-)
<sivang> morning all
<Nafallo> morning sivang 
<lifeless> SteveA: ping, python style question
<sivang> Nafallo: what was it the kept you up all night? :)
<Nafallo> sivang: bzr ;-)
<Nafallo> and things in launchpad I didn't knew was there yet ;-)
<SteveA> hello lifeless 
<SteveA> reading email and listening to loud music --  the ping doesn't stand a chance
<lifeless> PIGN
<lifeless> :)
<sivang> Nafallo: ah, new features added?
<Nafallo> sivang: dunno :-). first time I tried it last night ;-)
<Nafallo> sivang: but 0.0.7 or something like that got synced from debian yesterday :-).
<sivang> Nafallo: cool
<SteveA> Kinnison: so, python's sorted() and a list's .sort() method have a 'key' argument you can use
<SteveA> you give this some function that is called with an object from the list, and it returns a (usually) simpler object that can be sorted with.
<SteveA> this is more efficient than using __cmp__ because computing the sort key need be done only once per list element.
<SteveA> the sort key is typically a number, a string, or a tuple of numbers, strings or tuples.
<Kinnison> I see
<SteveA> so, it makes sense to have certain database objects grow somedescription_sortkey() functions
<Kinnison> I imagine this has to be an @staticmethod ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Publisher fixes for reworked DB. Updated dominator, now working for entire ubuntu archive r=stevea (patch-2362: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<SteveA> Kinnison: a regular method, i think
* Kinnison wonders how you tell sort() to use it
<SteveA> i shall give an example"
<Kinnison> please
<SteveA> >>> L = ['foo', 'bar', 'Baz'] 
<SteveA> >>> sorted(L)
<SteveA> ['Baz', 'bar', 'foo'] 
<SteveA> >>> sorted(L, key=str.lower)
<SteveA> ['bar', 'Baz', 'foo'] 
<SteveA> >>>
<Kinnison> Right, so you get the method out of the class
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> kinda rude
<SteveA> so, these sortkey things should probably go on the IContentSet utility for launchpad
<SteveA> and look like
<SteveA>   def version_sortkey(self, binary_package):
<SteveA>       ...
<SteveA> seeing as we don't actually use database classes directly in launchpad 
<cprov> Kinnison: see http://docs.python.org/whatsnew/node12.html for documentation purposes
<Kinnison> I thought we were trying to make me not need to 'if isSource:' ?
<Kinnison> so I'd end up with something like: L.sort(key=L[0] .__class__.version_sortkey)
<Kinnison> or am I going mad?
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> Kinnison: we'd end up with either a function or an interface for it, i think
<SteveA> which are basically the same thing
<SteveA> so, sorted(L, key=IVersionSortKey)
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm not quite following you, but I've not had any coffee yet this morning, so perhaps after a drink I'll be okay
<SteveA> that would adapt each object to IVersionSortKey
<SteveA> and we can define that appropriately for binary packages and source packages
<Kinnison> aah right
<Kamion> Hmm. So I merged one of my accounts (cjwatson) into the other (kamion).
<Kamion> cjwatson was a member of two teams, though - techboard (deactivated) and communitycouncil (approved)
<Kamion> and kamion doesn't now seem to be
<Kamion> is there a bug in account merging there?
<Kamion> also I don't seem to be able to rename kamion back to cjwatson (I really should've done the merge the other way round), because "This name is already in use"
<Kamion> but /people/cjwatson shows nothing
<cprov> Kamion: I'd suggest you to file a bug and salgado can have a look on this as soon as he start today, unfortuatelly in around 3 hours.
<SteveA> Kamion: i'll mail what you wrote to the launchpad list for the attention of stu and salgado
<SteveA> Kamion: is anything really bad going to happen if this isn't fixed until later this afternoon?
<Kamion> SteveA: hell no, not urgent
<Kamion> Ah, I see my bug is already filed as #1136.
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> OOI, why is it https://launchpad.net/ and not https://www.launchpad.net/ ?
<SteveA> why do we need the 'www' part?
<SteveA> the address works, and redirects
<SteveA> so it is okay for business cards and other printed materials where people get confused by "http://" and understand the "www." part
<SteveA> Tim B-L has publicly stated that he would have liked to remove the mandatory "//" in the HTTP url scheme, and other similar ones
<SteveA> now, if only 'http' had been pronounceable...
<SteveA> but, www:launchpad.net might have actually caught on in the same way as www.launchpad.net
<SteveA> http:launchpad.net wouldn't have caught on, because of the ugliness and unpronounceableness of 'http'
<lifeless> SteveA: hmm, the // indicates its a hierarchical scheme
<lifeless> SteveA: some value in that
<SteveA> "http" indicates a hierarchical scheme
<SteveA> it is redundant
<SteveA> basically, the committe doing the URL RFCs would have benefited from having some UI people there
<SteveA> many people i know can't type in an address like 'launchpad.net' into their browser.  they insist on putting a 'www.' in front of urls, even if i tell them not to.
<SteveA> rather than fight it, i think the right thing to do is to make sure that www.(thing) works, and redirects to (thing)
<Kinnison> I like using the www. because it indicates that I want the host which does web services, not the host which is the domain
<lifeless> I agree with steve
* Kinnison prefers that (thing) redirects to www.(thing)
<Kinnison> :-)
<lifeless> Kinnison: do you like mailing to 'foo@mail.foo.com' ?
<Kinnison> lifeless: Nope. I never said my preference was rational or consistent. It just *is* my preference
* Kinnison likes FTPing to ftp.(thing), visiting www.(thing) in my web browser, and yes, to an extent, I expect the mx for a domain to be {mx,mail}.(thing)
* Kinnison notes that in a lot of cases, the address (thing) resolves to is different to that of www.(thing)
<Znarl> It's making the assumption that the default use of the domain is a webserver.
* Nafallo doesn't have a (thing)
<Kinnison> Znarl: which, for launchpad, I guess is okay
* Kinnison shrugs
<Kinnison> I just hate bare domain names in URLs
<Kinnison> s'personal
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> i always thought that the point of ports was to allow a single domain name to be used for a variety of things.
<Znarl> Something in the future may come along which is more useful then a webserver for exchanging information.  Then it will become confusing.
<bob2> s/domain/host/
<SteveA> i often visit ftp sites in my web browser ;-)
<Kinnison> SteveA: host
* Kinnison snappishes bob2
<bob2> :-)
* SteveA was deliberately avoiding introducing a new abstraction
<Kinnison> Consider this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/27HeYq92.html
<Kinnison> That's one domain (pepperfish.net)
<Kinnison> three different addresses shown
<Kinnison> because... they're seperate services which could be on separate machines
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> that's tech person stuff
<bob2> why do you have a chained CNAME?
<Kinnison> bob2: long story
<bob2> hah, I bet
<Kinnison> SteveA: Consider this... if I use http://pepperfish.net/ then if the web host moves (which is likely soon) I'd be stuck having to move the A record for pepperfish.net too. Which will cock up my being able to ssh to pepperfish.net
<SteveA> why are you sshing to pepperfish.net ?
* Kinnison is a firm believer in task addresses
<SteveA> and not ssh.pepperfish.net ?
<Kinnison> in actuality I use shell.pepperfish.net
<Kinnison> but most of our customers use their domain name directly
<Znarl> Kinnison : Another consideration is you can not use a CNAME for example, pepperfish.net.
<Kinnison> znarl: there's that too
<Kinnison> CNAMEs cannot co-exist with anything but CNAMEs
<ivoks> hi
* Kinnison stares at baz incredulously
<Kinnison> it has (in star-merge mode) decided I have four conflicts in files I've not touched
<Kinnison> yay
* Kinnison sighs
<lifeless> Kinnison: it may be diff3 that is the bug
<lifeless> Kinnison: if you wnat, try with --two-way
<Kinnison> lifeless: okay, I'll try that, thanks
<Kinnison> lifeless: also, I have a local rocketfuel mirror on my laptop
<Kinnison> lifeless: it used to be that baz would get updates from the datacentre if I was connected, and use the mirror otherwise
<Kinnison> lifeless: but now it just seems to use the mirror
<Kinnison> is this expected? Was the previous behaviour unexpected? I'm all confused :-(
<lifeless> mmm, baz.
* SteveA --> lunch
<Kinnison> lifeless: Nup, --two-way causes 36 conflicts
<Kinnison> \o/
<lifeless> Kinnison: so you need wo way on the rest, and three way o thos files :|
* Kinnison blargs
* Kinnison does his usual trick of divide-and-conquer
<Kinnison> see if this works...
<Kinnison> Hmm, a halfway causes four conflicts still
* Kinnison hugs binary-chop
<lifeless> with --two-way, you will have rouble if you have been meshing
<Kinnison> that wasn't two-way
<bob2> doctest-mode is nice
<Surak> Hello, it seems I'm doing something wrong at rosetta. Could someone give me some light?
<Surak> My problem is that some strings just seem not to get in. I type all the strings in a page ( for instance, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/update-notifier/+pots/update-notifier/pt_BR/+translate?offset=20 ) , but SOME of those never get in even as suggestions. some of them are already there, because I retyped all the non-translated strings again several times.
<Surak> And I don't know how to become an official translator for some "file", as rosetta calls. Wouldn't a better term something like "package"?
<carlos> Surak, that's a know bug that is fixed but seems like it's not yet on production
<carlos> Surak, the translations are stored, but not showed.
<Surak> Oh, that's better.
<Nafallo> Keybuk: hi! you're the one to talk to about kicking hct? :-)
<Surak> It would be quite frustrating to translate several strings and some of them just vanish away.
<Keybuk> "kicking" ?
<lifeless> Nafallo: he is
<carlos> Surak, yeah, I know
<Nafallo> Keybuk: gajim last tried 17/7
<Nafallo> lifeless: thanx :-)
<carlos> I will try to move the patch that fixes that into production today or tomorrow
<Keybuk> Nafallo: sorry, but "last tried" ?
<Keybuk> I haven't a clue what you're talking about :-/
<Nafallo> Date Last Sync Started:  2005-07-19
<Keybuk> where are you reading that?
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.net/products/gajim/+series/head
<Keybuk> that's nothing to do with HCT, that's just revision control imports -- you want to talk to ddaa
<Nafallo> hmm, oki :-P
<Nafallo> and he's not here ;-)
<Keybuk> he's almost certainly sitting next to lifeless ;)
<lifeless> he is
<Nafallo> ah :-)
<lifeless> in the middle of a sprint, can you mail david@canonical.com :0
<Nafallo> sure :-)
<Nafallo> done
<Keybuk> lifeless: so, I think I broke niemeyer yesterday \o/
<lifeless> Keybuk: !!!
<Keybuk> you know how I broke Martin when I explained how hct does branch management, and the sheer scale of project we're trying to create?
<Keybuk> it was like that
<lifeless> most peoples eyes glaze over
<lifeless> and they choke a little. then go blue.
<Surak> Carlos, thanks for your help.
<lifeless> so I'm glad we're holding to that standard :0
<Keybuk> it's nicely reassuring that what we're doing is so out there that most people can't take it ;P
* carlos -> lunch
<sivang> Keybuk: It's quite comlpex, eh ?
<sivang> If I may ask, how does LP track changes in upstream sources originating from different versioning systems?
<Keybuk> by converting them into bazaar archives
<sivang> Keybuk: ah :) I should have known. And how do you keep LP current with the latest changes on each respetive archive automatically? keeping every archive of the upstream sources and diffing it seperately?
<Keybuk> various from system to system, but basically you know what you imported last, and you can see new changes, so you import them too
<Keybuk> subversion, for example, you can just remember the revno of the archive
<sivang> Keybuk: ah nice, so you don't even track diffs, only a reported variable.
<Keybuk> again, varies
<Keybuk> cvs is complicated, for example
<Nafallo> can we have more than one admin/maintainer for gajim?
<Keybuk> Nafallo: form a "Gajim Maintainers" team
<Nafallo> Keybuk: ah, oki. thanx :-)
<SteveA> salgado: hi.  is mpt there?
<Nafallo> how do I tell launchpad that gajim exists in breezy? :-)
<SteveA> salgado: also, do you need anything from me to do with shipit?
<salgado> SteveA, no, he's not here.
<SteveA> salgado: any idea when he's getting in?
<salgado> not sure if he will, because today is a holiday here in Brazil
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> okay then
<SteveA> need anything from me for shipit?
<salgado> I don't think so. I think everything is sorted out now. only need to get everything working
<SteveA> okay
<Nafallo> found it I think
<kiko-zzz> I love holidays
<kiko> hey reviewers
<SteveA> calling all reviewers
<kiko> jamesh, spiv, BjornT, salgado, SteveA 
<BjornT> hi
<kiko> how's it going
<kiko> I'm officially on a holiday
<spiv> My laptop rebooted just in time.
<kiko> but I'm here to say hi and check if anybody has any issues to sort out that need my attention
<jamesh> hi
<kiko> great work on the reviews lately, jamesh 
<kiko> somebody needs to help bjorn's threading patch
<kiko> SteveA?
<lifeless> kiko: what do you want me to review today ?
<kiko> ah, lifeless, there's BjornT's threading of emails patch
<SteveA> bjorn and i can work from the same office on friday, and get some stuff done in person then
<SteveA> i have a full schedule of stuff to do before then
<kiko> that's an option too
<BjornT> sounds good to me
<SteveA> okay
<Kinnison> elmo: ping?
<kiko> lifeless, if you want to look at it too, six eyes are better than four
<SteveA> lifeless: i'd like to welcome you to the reviewers team.  can you add a section for yourself on PendingReviews?
<kiko> anything else that requires my immediate attention?
<kiko> welcome lifeless the reviewer
<kiko> okay, thanks guys
<lifeless> SteveA: done
<lifeless> thanks :0
<SteveA> any other review issues?
<lifeless> kiko-afk: ok, I'll give it a once over this afternoon
<BjornT> not from me
<SteveA> BjornT: can you give me an instant review later today on some menus infrastrucutre?  i want to get it landed for mpt to use tomorrow
<BjornT> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> okay, reviewers meeting over
<SteveA> thanks folks
<spiv> Painless :)
<salgado> carlos, ping?
<salgado> SteveA, there's one thing I forgot, re: ShipItNG. 
<salgado> SteveA, the new logout doesn't work using that RewriteRules
<salgado> SteveA, it redirects me to the port 8085 after logging me out
<SteveA> salgado: same as before, get me a branch, and instructions to reproduce the problem.
* salgado commits
<lifeless> stevea is there anything I should do other than maaking that secton on the wiki ?
<bradb> spiv: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1555 needs your love.
<bradb> It just bit me again, but the bump on my head is so big that I was able to move forward quickly this time.
<spiv> bradb: Yeah, the changelog for the last sqlobject I synced to claimed it was fixed, but actually it was fixed later.
<spiv> (after a bunch of infrastructure had changed, making a back port a bit painful)
<bradb> ah, good to know that it's patched somewhere, at least
<Nafallo> may someone upload the upstream pos for gajim?
<Nafallo> people are translating already finished stuff :-P
<bradb> spiv: How soon can it be integrated into our tree?
<BjornT> hi bradb 
<elmo> Kinnison: ?
<SteveA> lifeless: are you subscribed to the reviews list?  are you subscribed to that page?
<lifeless> SteveA: no and yes.
<Nafallo> hmm, no answer? ;-)
<Nafallo> would be dumb to redo all the work :-P
<lifeless> Nafallo: what is the question ?
<Nafallo> may someone upload the upstream pos for gajim?
<Nafallo> people are translating already finished stuff :-P
<lifeless> 'pos' ? 
<lifeless> EPARSE
<Nafallo> PO-files :-)
<Nafallo> rosetta
<Nafallo> :-)
<lifeless> uhm thats up to the rosetta owner for that.
<lifeless> rosetta should tell you who that is
<Nafallo> ubuntu-l10n-*
<Nafallo> *sigh*
<BjornT> bradb: given that some malone specs are closely related, i thought that i would make sure that we don't conflict with each other (and that we're on the same track). while waiting an answer from mdz, i thought i would start by ripping out the advanced search, and turn our existing "bug lists" into pre-defined reports
* Nafallo should ask pitti how all that works ;-)
<BjornT> bradb: how does that sound?
<lifeless> bradb: given that some malone specs are closely related, i thought that i would make sure that we don't conflict with each other (and that 
<lifeless>                 we're on the same track). while waiting an answer from mdz, i thought i would start by ripping out the advanced search, and turn our existing 
<lifeless>                 "bug lists" into pre-defined reports
<lifeless> DOH
<spiv> bradb: The quickest way is probably for me to just bite the bullet and back port it, even though the fix occured after upstream switched to the new "sqlmeta" stuff.
<lifeless> isn't salgado doing that ?
<Nafallo> lifeless: thanx anyway :-)
<salgado> lifeless, doing what?
<bradb> spiv: sounds good
<carlos> salgado, pong
<bradb> BjornT: hi
<lifeless> salgado: backporting sqlobject fixen
<salgado> carlos, about that rawpofilepublished. what we decided? /me completely forgot
<bradb> BjornT: first, just curious, when's the last time you spoke with mdz about pre-defined reports?
<salgado> lifeless, oh, no. I was porting only a small fix in the BoolValidator class
<BjornT> bradb: some things came in the way, but i sent him a mail yesterday, and will ping him about it later today
<carlos> salgado, hmm, I think stub said that we will have the current tristate behaviour
<carlos> salgado, if rawfile is null, rawfilepublished is null
<carlos> salgado, if it's not null, rawfilepublished is not null
<salgado> carlos, ah, right. now I remember. just need to update the current data to make sure everything is sane
<carlos> salgado, yeah
<carlos> I need to review the code to be 100% sure we have that behaviour in our code
<carlos> salgado, is that a problem with your sqlobject changes?
<bradb> BjornT: other than pre-defined searches, what else was on your plate? in a few words, what are the other major things outstanding that you're waiting for reviews/merging?
<salgado> carlos, no, it's a problem only if you have untested code. that sqlobject patch can break some stuff. although it's very unlikely, it could
<carlos> salgado, ok
<bradb> BjornT: e.g. I was thinking that I might suggest integrating the MaloneSearchResults into the other bug listings. That consistency between D, DR, P and SP listings might be a higher priority.
<BjornT> bradb: i have nothing else outstanding for malone 1.0, so feel free to push over some things from your plate. other than that i'll work on fixing the email wrapping bug, and do some usability fixes to the email interface.
<BjornT> bradb: i can do that
<bradb> great, that'd be really helpful
<BjornT> bradb: how's it going for you?
<bradb> other than the URL stuff, it's going well ;)
<bradb> I was going to ask you about what you and Steve had spec'd out there, after I'd submitted a couple of merges this morning (one just went out)
<bradb> and the usual morning email
<BjornT> sure, i'll probably work until quite late tonight
<bradb> cool
<bradb> kiko-afk: Any chance of getting my patch reviewed today?
<Keybuk> so I've decided this code is like a delicate bomb
<Keybuk> I've got to stare at it very carefully for hours and decide which wire to cut
<Keybuk> hopefully I'll pick the right one
<bob2> if only you had unit tests!
<SteveA> you have revision control, so you could just choose a wire arbitrarily, continue for an hour or so, and see what happens
<SteveA> if it goes "boom", just go back and try again
<SteveA> it's like a "save game" feature in that james bond computer game
<Keybuk> also it's a bomb with test cases
<Kinnison> elmo: I need to sort out access to that the df buildd can talk to mawson to get at the archive
<Kinnison> elmo: can we sort out a vserver and firewall access?
<elmo> firewall access is already in place, AFAICR
<elmo> vserver, sure, just tell me where to point at what hostname you want
<elmo> well, tell me in a mail to rt@admin.canonical.com ;-)
<elmo> ah, no firewall isn't, so pls mention that in the mail too
<bradb> Any other reviewers interested in reviewing my assigned bugs report fix? It fixes a problem that causes a "Permission Denied" for some users when they trying viewing the list of bugs assigned to them right now, and seriously desuckifies the user experience from the point that you click that link on the Malone front page.
<Kinnison> elmo: sent
<bradb> BjornT: Are you willing to review this fix if I forward you the patch right now? It's about 400 lines, but it's pretty straightforward.
<BjornT> bradb: sure
<bradb> BjornT: Cool, I forwarded you the patch.
<\sh> any rosetta specialist who has a couple of minutes?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> calvino.freenode.net
<nkour> hi
<nkour> apparently if a ubuntu package exists you grab the POT and show it in rossetta?
<\sh> hi nkour :) 
<nkour> but you do not grab PO
<nkour> so you assume that every package is not translated/
<nkour> ?
<\sh> ok..to summarize the problem...upstream has already working translations in the tarball (.po files) and this work should be thrown away...so is it possible to import those .po files and show them in rosetta?
<nkour> the scenario I'm experincing is this. I have 11 po 100% and rossetta shows NONE
<nkour> so I have 100% spanish, but one guy starting from 0%
<nkour> becuase es po is not imported
<nkour> someone care to explain logic of importing only the POT?
<nkour> anyways next time fix that cause it's chaos
<nkour> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaPendingImports is a request that po are added. I cannot stop more ppl from translating 0% when it is 100%
<elmo> Kinnison: how far back do your pf.net mail logs go?
<elmo> Kinnison: and pf.net's idea of sender verify is checking RCPT TO: works on the From right?
<elmo> Kinnison: (believe it or not, this is actually LP related ;)
<Kinnison> elmo: Hmm, I'll go look. I don't think we retain detailed logs past the usual logrotate
<nkour> to upload my 11 pos I have to be a member in all those i18n teams
<Kinnison> elmo: we use exim4's standard verify stuff
<nkour> that is INSANSE
<Kinnison> elmo: so we verify the envelope mostly
<elmo> yeah, I can't tell from this log what pf.net though the envelop was
<elmo> there's no From in the bounce
<Kinnison> how long ago?
<elmo> kinnison: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=18
* Kinnison looks
<Kinnison> I have back to aug 30
<bradb> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> bradb: hi.  i'm debugging an auth issue with salgado right now
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<\sh> ok..I'm lost...someone need to send me the launchpad translation documentation ;)
<bradb> SteveA: When you're available, I was hoping to discussion a permission problem with views when using IBugTask as the context, but editing IBug attributes.
<Kinnison> elmo: Would you like to see our exim4 configuration?
<SteveA> bradb: okay
<Kinnison> elmo: It's nothing clever though
<Keybuk> lifeless: want to see some sexy API? :p
<mpt> \sh: Where did you get lost?
* Nafallo is lost to :-P
<lifeless> Keybuk: well, sexy isnt the word I'd usually apply to apis, but sure, why not :)
<\sh> mpt: product gajim ... the pot file is included, but not the already 100% done .po files :)
<\sh> mpt: and we're not able to upload .po files because of permission problems..how can we solve this?
<\sh> mpt: nkour btw is upstream dev for this product and admin of the product on LP ...
<Keybuk> lifeless: well, I guess it's not sexy, but it's a bit clever <g>
<elmo> why can't I look at bugs assigned to kinnison in LP?
<mpt> elmo: That's a long-standing bug, but bradb was fixing it yesterday
<lifeless> are they private ?
<\sh> mpt: the question is now, do we have to be members of a translation team, or can we upload the .po files, or merge them in any way to rosetta?
<elmo> Kinnison: have you got any bugs in malone?
<elmo> i want to send a comment and see if pf.net bounces it
<mpt> nkour: So what's the URL of the page where you try to upload?
<\sh> mpt: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gajim/+pots/review-breezy-gajim-1
<Kinnison> elmo: I have bugs in malone and have received mails from them
<elmo> well, hum.  I don't understand this RT request then
<Kinnison> Nor do I particularly. Unless it's something with fooishbar's config
<elmo> Kinnison: assuming you have sender verify checking for your pf.net email?
* Kinnison looks
<Kinnison> elmo: It's part of the incoming routers. Happens before we see the RCPT TO: remember :-)
<elmo> hang on
<Kinnison> It verifies the moment it gets MAIL FROM:
<mpt> \sh: Okay, that's https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1098
<Kinnison> elmo: the only strange thing about daniel's config is that we forward it on to thom's box after processing it. That doesn't happen until delivery time so it can't be affecting the reception routers
<mpt> \sh: Try nagging carlos about it :-)
<\sh> mpt: is it possible to merge the .po by hand from anyone out of the LP team?
(\sh/#launchpad) mpt: I will *eg*
(Kinnison/#launchpad) elmo: also a quick test by telnetting to mx.pepperfish.net suggests it's happy with MAIL FROM: <1234@bugs.launchpad.net>
(mpt/#launchpad) \sh: I don't know, sorry
(carlos/#launchpad) \sh, mpt ?
(elmo/#launchpad) Kinnison: yeah, my testing of sender verify said the same thing
(mpt/#launchpad) carlos, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1098
(\sh/#launchpad) carlos: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1098 <- we need to upload .po files
(elmo/#launchpad) oh well I'll see if stub has a more recent example
(Kinnison/#launchpad) elmo: okies
<carlos> \sh, but what's the exact error you get?
<carlos> because that bug is not related to .po uploads but .pot ones
<carlos> well, maintainer ones
<\sh> carlos: the same as in the bug report: you don't have the permission...and nkour as admin of the product as well get this message
<carlos> oh, I thought it was related to gajim
<bradb> mpt: Why are the links in the portlets on the +bugs page underlined again?
<\sh> carlos: the .pot is uploaded by LP team...but we need to upload somehow or merge somehow 12 100% done translation files
<bradb> mpt: i.e. Is that by intent?
<mpt> bradb: Because links everywhere are underlined now
<carlos> \sh, ok, please add a comment to that bug pointing to the product is gaving you problems
<bradb> mpt: By intent or by accident? :)
<mpt> carlos: Or update the description
<mpt> bradb: by intent
<bradb> hm, strange
<\sh> carlos: done :)
<carlos> \sh, thanks
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> bradb: pong
<bradb> hi, question about permissions, because SteveA seems to be pretty busy...
<bradb> BjornT: to demonstrate the problem, take the +edit page as an example, for editing various IBug attributes...
<bradb> since IBugTask is now the context, +edit is registered on IBugTask
<bradb> the schema used to render the form is IBug
<bradb> the permission is launchpad.Edit
<bradb> the authorization checks occur against IBugTask though, not IBug :/ in your and SteveA's design, how am I supposed to work around this?
* BjornT checks the spec
<bradb> (without getting messy and complicated, that is :)
<bradb> I could find no solution for this described in the spec.
<BjornT> bradb: "All other pages that are registered off IBug would need their context adapted to IBug as well."
<bradb> that's already happening
<BjornT> bradb: that means that the view class should adapt its context to IBug, so the security check should be fine
<bradb> it does that already
<BjornT> ok, let me take a look then. but iirc, the view's context (which is adapted to IBug) is used, so it should work
<bradb> class BugPortletView:
<bradb>     def __init__(self, context, request):
<bradb>         self.context = IBug(context)
<bradb>         self.request = request
<bradb>         self._nextURL = canonical_url(context)
<bradb> I don't see why it should work, because it seems to me that it's already too late by that time, but maybe there's something you know that I don't.
<bradb> (To me, that the view's __init__ even gets run at all before authorization is complete is a security bug, but that's a separate issue.)
<BjornT> bradb: in order to check a view's permission, the view has been created: view = View(context, request)
<BjornT> bradb: after that view.context is used when checking the permission
<bradb> From my testing, the latter appears to be incorrect.
<cprov> mpt: ping
<bradb> but, i might have done something incorrectly
<bradb> hm, i think i might need to make another view. /me tries.
<mpt> cprov: pong
<cprov> mpt: could you have a look at bug # 2103 ?
<cprov> mpt: please ;)
<cprov> mpt: and about builddUI branch, did you get any help on formatters ?
<mpt> cprov: hmmm, I thought I fixed that
<cprov> mpt: I vaguely remember something like that, wierd ... will you accept it or should I ?
<mpt> I've taken it
<bradb> BjornT: Hm, I think I may have an idea of why it's breaking:
<bradb> class BugEditView(BugView, SQLObjectEditView):
<bradb>     """The view for the edit bug page"""
<bradb>     def __init__(self, context, request):
<bradb>         BugView.__init__(self, context, request)
<bradb>         SQLObjectEditView.__init__(self, context, request)
<bradb> BugView does the adaptation but, in this case, SQLObjectEditView.__init__ undoes it, I think.
<cprov> mpt: great, thank you, about formatters help ?
<bradb> I can reorder them, of course, but the effects seem a bit unpredictable.
<mpt> cprov: As for the formatter, I've tried but it's beyond me unless I have someone showing me what to do, sorry
<mpt> I think you'll need to get a real programmer to do it :-)
<bradb> I may have to adapt right in BugEditView
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, so you need to pass in the adapted context to SQLObjectEditView's __init__. reordering won't help (it will cause other problems)
<cprov> mpt: fair enough, it's just a matter to decide who will do it ASAP 
<mpt> cprov: Have you been able to fix any of the other XXXs?
<bradb> BjornT: I figured as much. Passing an already-adapted context to those __init__'s seems to have fixed the problem. Thanks.
<BjornT> cool
<cprov> mpt: I'm not working on it atm (probably until go back to home), we have other buildd tasks to sort out urgently
<bradb> BjornT: doesn't this mean that I lose contextualization on those pages though?
<bradb> BjornT: e.g. I want to continue to have context-sensitive menus so that you can still jump to filing a bug from the add attachment screen, etc.
<BjornT> bradb: shouldn't that be a menu on product/distribution/etc?
<Kinnison> I'm upgrading dogfood...
<BjornT> bradb: anyway, if you need the bugtask, you can put it on the view
<bradb> BjornT: indeed...that's exactly what BugInContext is :)
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, but the other way around :)
* BjornT is starting to get annoyed by his ups beeping all the time...
<bradb> BjornT: the other way around? in IBugInContext, context/ is an IBug, with a context/bugtask attribute.
<bradb> the only difference is that no magic adaptation trickery is needed, and the bug views can actually be registered on IBug, instead of IBugTask.
<bradb> in any case, i know that BiC was rejected, but it ends up being exactly the same API, only much less magic coding and confusing ZCML registrations required, IMHO
<BjornT> well, not quite the otherway around, but the solutions are quite similar.
<bradb> BjornT: can i run this idea across you to get your opinion of what you think of it, in terms of if this seems sane, maintainable, etc?
<cprov> spiv: ping 
<lifeless> win 18
<spiv> cprov: pong
<spiv> (although I'm about to snooze)
<cprov> spiv: the scoring isn't in soyuz critical path, so it will be delayed for the end of the week, then I'll be able to address all you comments, instead of commiting buggy code, ok ?
<spiv> cprov: I don't mind when you merge, I'm just the reviewer ;)
<spiv> That's fine with me.
<cprov> spiv: ok
<BjornT> bradb: sure
<bradb> BjornT: ok, so, there are several bug-related portlets on the bug page, as you know, but for this example, i'll just use the bug actions portlet as an example...
<bradb> so, the bug actions portlet gets registered on IBugTask...
<bradb> it has a view that adapts its context to IBug behind the scenes (so that it doesn't break on the assumption of its context being an IBug)...
<bradb> now, you click "Edit Description" to go to the edit bug details page...
<bradb> edit bug details is registered on IBugTask
<bradb> so, again, same thing happens, magic context adaptation to IBug...
<bradb> the actions portlet needs to be shown on that page still, of course.
<bradb> but the bug actions portlet is registered on IBugTask, not IBug.
<bradb> so, you set the attribute .bugtask in the view...
<bradb> and, in the specific +edit page, registered on an IBugTask, but whose context in behind the scenes was magically adapted to an IBug, you do "structure context/bugtask/@@+porltet-actions"
<bradb> does that sound about right?
<bradb> context/bugtask/@@+portlet-actions would, as you might expect, give you the bug actions portlet.
<bradb> or, do you double-register the bug portlets on both IBug and IBugTask. or, do you do something else?
<bradb> sorry, that would be view/bugtask/... etc, not context/bugtask/...
<SteveA> you register the portlets for IBug and IBugTask, and adapt the view's context to IBug in either case.
<bradb> right, so double-registry, ok, just checking
<BjornT> bradb: review mail sent
<bradb> SteveA: is it confusing that the interface expected by a view is not the interface named in the for="" attribute, or is it common that the interface expected by the view is not the (context) interface named in the for="..." for that view?
<bradb> BjornT: awesome, thanks
<SteveA> what does "interface expected by a view" mean?
<bradb> SteveA: the context's API that you expect when writing the ZPT code. is it common that the interface be something other than what is named in the for="..." attribute of the registration of that view?
<Kinnison> dogfood is back up
<Kinnison> cprov: ^^'
<SteveA> bradb: it is not all that common.  You certainly find it when you have a view that implements a more complex than normal dispatch.
<SteveA> there are examples in the zope3 codebase.
<cprov> Kinnison: ok, then "fogo na bomba"
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> spiv: """[1]  SQLObject's default is default=NoDefault."""  that is almost as bad as """diff --nodiff"""
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Update launchpad-buildd package to v3, fixing a patch generation bug in postinst (patch-2364: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> oooh go me
<Kinnison> That's meant to be 'path generation' not 'patch generation'
<Kinnison> where does one obtain new fingers?
<elmo> Kinnison: from other people
<spiv> SteveA: I put that in a footnote for a reason :)
<spiv> SteveA: The worst part is we needed to add canonical.database.constants.DEFAULT so that we could say default=DEFAULT ;)
* spiv -> bed
* sladen wonders how to file a bug on malone if launchpad doesn't actually die first
<sladen> there doesn't seem to be a link anywhere to file a bug /on malone/
<mpt> hrmmm
<mpt> sladen: Same way you report a bug about any other product
<mpt> but we seem to have a problem in that humans aren't recognizing Malone and Rosetta as "products"
<sladen> there is no mention of 'products' except in the URL
<sladen> lots of mentions of packages
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/products/malone
<sladen> yup, guessed that from my URL history, wondering if I can do it ''with the mouse''
<mpt> hmmm, not really, Launchpad still needs a front page that lets you navigate to products/people/projects/distros
<sladen> oh, I can.  /malone -> (link at bottom = Locate) -> /malone/products -> (link at side = List All) -> /products/+all -> Malone ([View] ) -> /products/malone -> (Click Bugs) -> /products/malone/+bugs?... -> (Report a bug) -> /products/malone/+filebug
<bradb> BjornT: Just curious: in what way does it improve the clarity or function of the code to move the redirect into a method in this case?
<mpt> sladen: wow, you're good
* mpt boggles at /malone/products
<mpt> Why does that exist, bradb? It's exactly the same as /products
<bradb> mpt: I'll give you five seconds to figure out who wrote that.
<BjornT> bradb: well, it's quite common for pages to share a view class. also, if you have it in a method, you don't need to check if the user is not None, since the page is protected by launchpad.AnyPerson
<bradb> mpt: But, no, seriously, I'd be happy to get rid of it if I weren't doing a bunch of other stuff right now.
<mpt> bradb: Dude, you know baz annotate takes *considerably* longer than five seconds
<bradb> mpt: You've managed to get it to complete?
<lifeless> mpt: its a trick question.
<mpt> bradb: I wasn't saying "get rid of it right now", I was just wondering if there was a reason for it
<mpt> I'll report a bug
* BjornT has seen baz annotate complete in less than 10 minutes :)
<salgado> BjornT, on chinstrap, I guess?
<bradb> mpt: I was being a bit harsh on it; it's possible that it might be of some use.../products isn't Malone-specific, for example
<bradb> mpt: It seems to me that upstream drilldown in a Malone context can make sense
<BjornT> salgado: nope, on my computer. using hard-links though
<bradb> mpt: the only immediate things that would concern me are if there's code duplication happening there, and I haven't looked much at that code to know one way or the other
<bradb> BjornT: so I'd have to create a page template that just calls that method i guess, eh?
<BjornT> bradb: no, no page template. you use attribute instead
<BjornT> <browser:page ... attribute="redirect_method" />
* mpt misses dilys
<bradb> BjornT: I wouldn't have guessed that in a million years. ;)
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i don't like the name either :)
<bradb> Why did they call it "attribute" and not, say, "zebra"?
<mpt> cprov: oh, I think the CoC console portlet is fixed in mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--deactionizing--0508 but kiko-afk hasn't reviewed it yet
<mpt> That's why I thought I'd fixed it already
<sladen> mpt: do bug forms take wiki markup?
<mpt> sladen: no
<cprov> mpt: fine 
<mpt> sladen: Is there any bug tracker which does?
<sladen> mpt: I can probably restart dilys, she's running on one of my machines
<sladen> mpt: ...or as
<sladen> mpt: ...or was
<mpt> sladen: I think the problem is that dilys is still expecting mail from launchpad.ubuntu.com, rather than any hung state
<bradb> attribute="" is sweet
<carlos> wow, our first bounty!
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/bounties/gstreamer-midi
<sladen> mpt: dunno, it was just flowing together text that was on multiple lines (like a wiki would do)
<mpt> ah
* mpt should make some more tests for that function, it's not working very well
<Kinnison> elmo: I've sent one more (simple) rt request off
<Kinnison> elmo: for dogfood buildds
<sabdfl> mpt: is kiko close by?
<Kinnison> elmo: did you see me say I'd sent another RT request?
<elmo> yeah, it hasn't appeared
<Kinnison> elmo: arse. I need 9080/TCP from molodezhnaya to mawson
<Kinnison> elmo: I wonder why it hasn't got there yet
<elmo> can you see it going out of your mail queue?
<elmo> what's 9080 for?
<Kinnison> librarian
<cprov> elmo: librarian download
<Kinnison> (read access)
<Kinnison> elmo: left my laptop for pike at 18:01
<elmo> msg id?
<Kinnison> Message-Id: <1126112448.10494.11.camel@stupor.i.digital-scurf.org>
<Kinnison> found it
<Kinnison> 2005-09-07 18:00:23 1ED3Hb-0002o6-2j no immediate delivery: load average 6.36
<Kinnison> bloody clever exim4
<Kinnison> too clever for its own damned good
<Kinnison> delivered :-)
* Kinnison goes to eat dinner
<elmo> Kinnison: sorry, not being funny - can't/shouldn't the buildd use the http wrapped version of the librarian on dogfood?
<elmo> if it's read only
<elmo> it should already be able to do that through librarian.dogfood.ubuntu.com, unless I'm mistaken
<bradb> BjornT: http("GET %s HTTP/1.1" % url) != http("\nGET %s HTTP/1.1\n" % url) apparently :/ The former returns a 302 for the url, the later returns a 303.
<bradb> s/later/latter/
<bradb> (Pdb) str(http("GET %s HTTP/1.1\n" % url))
<bradb> 'HTTP/1.1 303 See Other\nContent-Length: 0\nContent-Type: text/plain;charset=utf-8\nLocation: http://localhost:9000/malone/assigned/+login\n'
<bradb> (Pdb) str(http("GET %s HTTP/1.1" % url))
<bradb> 'HTTP/1. 302 Moved Temporarily\nContent-Length: 0\nContent-Type: text/plain;charset=utf-8\nLocation: http://localhost:9000/malone/assigned/+login\n'
<bradb> SteveA: Do you know why that is, offhand?
<SteveA> i expect that is because the latter doesn't look like a valid HTTP/1.1 request
<SteveA> to the zope machinery that is invoked via the http() call
<bradb> Strange, because all our page tests use that style of \n%s\n
<lifeless> bradb: http/1. <- where is teh 1? and the trailing \n ?
<SteveA> the 303 response is only defined for http 1.1
<bradb> lifeless: oh, right, weird.
<bradb> you'd have to ask zope, i'm afraid
<bradb> SteveA: Does this mean that it may be that our page tests are using invalid HTTP/1.1 requests?
<SteveA> maybe.  it only matters for redirects.
<lifeless> a http/1.1 MUST have a host: header. they are both invalid requests.
* lifeless puts down the http nazi hat
<bradb> lifeless: it's not impossible that http() does magical things to the headers, but i wouldn't be able to say for sure.
<bradb> SteveA: so, here's the problem then (i.e. the reason i stumbled onto this in the first place). in a page test with the perhaps invalid request, it checks for a 303, but in xx-notfound-traversals it checks for a 302 on the same page. both tests pass. should i just leave it that way?
<SteveA> you should always get a 303
<SteveA> we shouldn't be expecting 302s
<elmo> lifeless: I'm pretty sure your variant doesn't come off
<lifeless> elmo ?
<sabdfl> kiko-afk: ping
<sabdfl> jamesh: ping
<bradb> SteveA: ok, just to be clear then, to make this work right, our GETs should read "GET $url HTTP/1.1\n"?
<SteveA> bradb: yes
<bradb> (i also noticed that we're using 1.0 in xx-notfound-traversals; dunno why)
<bradb> ok, thanks
<mpt> sabdfl: Sorry, I was at lunch. kiko hasn't been in today, and apparently today's some sort of public holiday so he might not be coming in at all.
<SteveA> kiko was in briefly earlier, for the reviewers meeting
<sabdfl> mpt: thanks. is salgado around?
<sabdfl> salgado: ping
<mpt> he's right next to me, aren't you salgado
<salgado> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> salgado: we're hoping you are working on a branch that doesn't include new RF since you landed shipit? so if we need to, we can continue rolling out daily code just from you this week?
<SteveA> elmo: ping
<SteveA> elmo: can we get an apache setup to test shipit on staging in an similar virtual hosting environment to what we'll use in production?  there are two special rewrite rules needed.
<salgado> sabdfl, I was doing periodic merges from rocketfuel, to see if I had something conflicting with the changes there. but I just realized I commited one of these merges when I shouldn't. 
<salgado> sabdfl, I think I can either "replay --reverse" it in my branch or "replay" my changesets in another branch, though
<salgado> sabdfl, either way I'll make sure my changes are cherrypickable before merging them into rocketfuel
<sabdfl> salgado: good man
<elmo> SteveA: it's going to proxypass to the normal staging LP tho right?
<SteveA> to the normal launchpad server on whatever unpriv port it runs on
<bradb> BjornT: review response sent. can you have a look to confirm that i can go ahead and merge?
<BjornT> bradb: sure
<bradb> thanks
<Kinnison> elmo: It needs to use the download URL provided in the launchpad configuration currently
<Kinnison> elmo: I suppose we can organise a rewriting of the URL in the build master
<Kinnison> elmo: we'll discuss it tomorrow
<Kinnison> okay?
<elmo> sure
<Kinnison> thanks
<Kinnison> see you in the office tomorrow
<bradb> BjornT: so, does it look good?
<mpt> dangit, I'm sure I've asked this question before, but forgotten the answer
<mpt> Does anyone know why ul-main-template.pt is in Launchpad?
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> mpt: it was for when the "forgotten password" pages were available at an ubuntu.com domain
<mpt> ah
<mpt> Can I nuke it?
<SteveA> yes
<patrikjj> Hey, are there any collaboration between "ubuntu translators" and translators from example the gnome translation project or the Translation project?
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<carlos> kiko-afk, did you merge your poimport fixes?
<carlos> kiko-afk, I'm seeing errors that I think you fixed already...
<Lovechild> !request
<salgado> lifeless, around?
<lifeless> salgado: leaving *now*
<salgado> lifeless, when you (or stuart) cherrypick something into production, you guys update all other dependencies, like sqlobject too?
<lifeless> salgado: whats up ?
<lifeless> salgado: not unless we are told or remember. we treat those as part of the production rollout.
<salgado> lifeless, okay, I'll remember to ask stuart to update sqlobject when cherrypicking the branch I'm working on right now
* bradb returns
<sabdfl> lifeless: ping
<sabdfl> SteveA: maybe you can help
<SteveA> i have 5 mins before leaving
<sabdfl> hat's the best way to parse and extract data from an xml file?
<sabdfl> very simple structure
<sabdfl> s/hat/what/
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> see you
<SteveA> simplest is probably using minidom in the standard python library
<SteveA> elementtree is nice, but not standard
<SteveA> you read the xml into minidom, and then use python methods to get information from it
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<SteveA> for more complex things, libxml2 with its python bindings is better.  but, that's quite a step up in complexity.
* SteveA goes home
<bradb> 15:28 < tseng> bradb: the launchpad frontpage is currently totally useless, i think
<bradb> that's interesting
<bradb> tseng got very lost trying to go from the lp front page to searching all ubuntu bugs
<bradb> mpt: in what way did you say you wanted to improve the front page?
<bradb> mpt: this is interesting too: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/i386 -- an extremely portlet busy page that leaves the user (tseng, in this case) fully perplexed as to how to achieve his goal of searching all bugs in Ubuntu
<bradb> 15:35 < tseng> it all *looks* like im in malone though
<mpt> bradb: wow, there's *nothing* malone-specific on that page except the "Bugs" tab
<mpt> Maybe if Malone is the first part of Launchpad you see, you think 1px-blue-borders == Malone
<bradb> mpt: yep, but that doesn't help you much if you're malone user, i think. i don't think most users can be bothered to try and construct the software architecture of lp in their heads
<bradb> as we both know, users report FOAF bugs to me, doap bugs, soyuz bugs, all the time, and to them, they think they're talking about malone.
<bradb> i can't say i'm that surprised either
<mpt> I'd like more about the Pillars on the front page (though not using the word "pillars", of course!)
<mpt> That was Mark's original vision
<mpt> iirc
<mpt> two columns, four blocks, People, Products, Projects, Distributions
<bradb> mpt: I don't think a little writeup on the front page will help much, IMHO.
<mpt> So you're encouraged to find the object you're interested in first, *then* go to the facet
<mpt> Not writeups, but search forms and lists of most active/recent
<bradb> maybe the placement of the tabs makes them too hard to find.
* mpt backs away from that discussion ;-)
<bradb> that might not be the real issue here. from what tseng is saying, it seems like it's important to be able to find the yellow brick road somewhere in the body of the page, rather than on the edges.
<mpt> Well, yes, portlets look like AdSense ads, so it's not surprising they get ignored
<jordi> hey guys
<jordi> sorry for not being around today as I intended
<jordi> I'm not feeling well at all, will catch up tomorrow
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  fix the assigned bugs report so that clicking on 'Assigned Bug Reports' takes you to +assignedbugs in FOAF. make /malone/assigned redirect to the right place. (patch-2365: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
* bradb & # later
<salgado> please, SteveA. tell me you're still here?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  launchpad support tracker (patch-2366: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-09-13
<mpt> thanks sladen
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.31: Cherrypick patch-2345 into rocketfuel (patch-3: carlos.perello@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<peloverde> why does launchpad think that gnuradio-examples is an invalid source package name?
<spiv> Probably because that package information hasn't been imported into launchpad yet :/
<peloverde> It doesn't mind "gnuradio" which isn't the real name, thats what i'm going to file bugs under
<peloverde> am i supposed to manually assign to MOTU or anything like that>
<stub> Given the byte string 'Invalid value \xff\xfeh\x00e\x00l\x00l\x00o\x00', what would be the simplest way of converting it to 'Invalid value \\xff\\xfeh\\x00e\\x00l\\x00l\\x00o\\x00' (ie. replace unprintable and non-ascii characters with backslash notation)
<stub> I got a string in an unknown and possibly invalid character set and I need to spit it out an ASCII stream
<spiv> repr('Invalid value \xff\xfeh\x00e\x00l\x00l\x00o\x00') ?
<stub> spiv: Nah - that will give be "'Invalid value... '" (ie. an extra set of quotes)
<stub> spiv: And I want ASCII strings to pass through unmolested.
<spiv> repr(...)[1:-1]  then ;)
<spiv> But yeah, it will molest quotes.
<spiv> Hmm...
<spiv> Use codecs.register_error('backslash', xxx)?
<stub> encode('ascii','backslashrepace') doesn't work which sucks... don't know if it supposed to
<stub> hmm...
<spiv> Although there is already supposed to be backslashreplace
<stub>  m.decode('ascii', 'replace').encode('ascii', 'backslashreplace')
<stub> That seems to do the trick
<stub> Although I end up with Unicode references in there instead in some cases instead of \x notation, but that will be good enough
<SteveA> morning!
<BjornT> good morning SteveA, up early today? :)
<SteveA> earli0ish
<SteveA> too early to type properly
<stub> yo
<stub> I'll put staging back on the daily devel--0 code
<stub> (But not the database resyncs until Carlos gives me the nod)
<SteveA> surely that will cause a bunch of failures
<SteveA> as the database schema will not be in sync with the code
<stub> No - the schema will be updated, but the data will not.
<SteveA> ok
<stub> (procedure is normally sync the database, upgrade the schema and code, restart. Nothing new here, nothing to see, move along ;) )
* BjornT goes away to learn some lithuanian
<SteveA> kaip?
<SteveA> kaip btent?
<sabdfl> hi guys
<sabdfl> stub: do you think you could track down the cause of IntegrityError -> ProgrammingError on Breezy?
<sabdfl> if you need a breezy login, I can provide one
<sabdfl> jamesh: ping
<stub> sabdfl: I don't have a spare box to run breezy. I expect it is simply that breezy has a newer version of psycopg.
<stub> sabdfl: I would rewrite that test as:
<stub> try:
<stub>     bad_task = bugtaskset.createTask(...)
<stub> except psycopg.DatabaseError:
<stub>     print 'A database exeption was raised'
<sabdfl> hmmm... we do have a different psycopg package, but it's not the latest upstream
<sabdfl> could you investigate that please, and see if we should be syncing in a newer one from debian?
<stub> Are you running against 8.0 or 7.4?
<stub> (PostgreSQL)
<SteveA> sabdfl: i spoke with doko about that
<sabdfl> stub: 7.4
<SteveA> and i spoke with vdg, the author
<SteveA> or rather, doko spoke with him
<SteveA> the current version of psycopg is bogus and buggy
<sabdfl> ok, so we stick with the current one in breezy
<SteveA> vdg is releasing a new version very soon that addresses the regressions / problems
<SteveA> but it hasn't reached debian yet
<sabdfl> too risky
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> so, that's the psycopg situation
<jamesh> sabdfl: yeah?
<SteveA> i think we already have the patches from jamesh
<SteveA> in the ubuntu package
<sabdfl> jamesh: have you had a chance to look at the spec bits? can we talk about a schedulo-matic?
<SteveA> there was one other segfault issue in the changelog i think, that someone else than jamesh found
<jamesh> SteveA: all my psycopg patches went into hoary
<SteveA> so we might want to get that one patch applied
<sabdfl> ok
<jamesh> sabdfl: I've had a quick look over the basic data model.  So the idea of the schedulomatic would be to take a collection of specs + subscriptions and try and schedule things?
<sabdfl> jamesh: basically
<sabdfl> let's hammer over some details by privmsg
<jamesh> (and dependencies)
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> sabdfl: pong
<SteveA> lifeless: can i ask pqm to specifically take one changeset and apply that?
<SteveA> or, would i need to make a branch that is suitable for star-merging, and reply that changeset onto my branch, and then ask pqm to starmerge that branch?
<lifeless> SteveA: you can give it a specific patch and the replay command, but for anything going into mainline, please do not do that.
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> SteveA: as it will cause failed merged later.
<stub> SteveA: https://shipit.staging.canonical.com/ is running trunk, but isn't working. Also the links that are there point to localhost. Anything to worry about, or is there more stuff to land still?
<sabdfl> lifeless: np, was xml question that stevea answered last night
<SteveA> what does "isn't working" mean, specifically?
* SteveA looks at https://shipit.staging.canonical.com/
<SteveA> hmm, not sure the virtual hosting stuff is working properly
<SteveA> stub: we need to check with elmo about the rewrite rules that are being applied.
<SteveA> stub: can you look in the logs on staging to see what requests are being sent?
<stub> I can probably see the rules on asuka... hang on.
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLa64hi.html
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/files2aYOr.html
<SteveA> that first one looks correct to me
<SteveA> it may be just something about the error page is wrong
<SteveA> can you get some zope request logs from staging, and grep them for 'shipit' ?
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileehnppi.html
<stub> SteveA: ^^
<SteveA> https://staging.canonical.com/ gets me a 502 now
<SteveA> so, something is screwed
<SteveA> stub: how long are you around for?
<stub> I was going to take a break before the meeting - you need me now?
<SteveA> well, i want you and elmo to work out why staging is not working
<SteveA> i can phone elmo and see when he can do it
<stub> shipit is the same as before for me - no 502 there.
<stub> (and staging)
<SteveA> you get a webpage from staging?
<stub> Yes
<SteveA> https://staging.canonical.com/
<SteveA> from there?
<stub> https://staging.ubuntu.com
<stub> canonical.com is busted
<stub> (no idea if it ever worked...)
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> so, i made a mistake asking elmo to put shipit on shipit.staging.canonical.com
<SteveA> oh i see an error
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLa64hi.html
<SteveA> stub: see the RewriteRule -- uses http: but port 443
<stub> Oh... yes.
<SteveA> i guess that's an admins job?
<SteveA> as in, i suspect you have read-only access to those configs
<stub> Yup
<SteveA> would you mail RT ?
<SteveA> what do you think about changing it to shipit.staging.ubuntu.com too?
<stub> Doing it now
<SteveA> ta
<stub> staging should really be staging.launchpad.net, although shipit shold be shipit.staging.ubuntu.com. Or something. Ermm... perhaps we should write all these urls down somewhere so we can make them a bit saner ;)
* carlos -> breakfast
<Kinnison> spiv: ping?
<spiv> Kinnison: pong
<Kinnison> spiv: I've just put a (very short, very easy) branch in your queue
<Kinnison> It's a very small librarian feature which we need for dogfooding the buildd system
* Kinnison would appreciate it if you would look it over
<spiv> I'll take a look.
<Kinnison> lifeless had a very very quick glance over it at breakfast for me
<lifeless> I got through 5 lines and stopped.
<lifeless> (for clarity)
<Kinnison> but there were only 20 lines anyway
* Kinnison laughs
<spiv> Kinnison: +>>> re.search('^http://NOT\.VALID\.COM/\d+/\d+/text.txt$', url) is not None
<spiv> Use raw strings with regexes.
<spiv> You're lucky that neither \. or \d has special meaning in current python, but you shouldn't rely on it.
<Kinnison> Erm, I *copied* an earlier test
<Kinnison> :-)
<Kinnison> shall I fix up the earlier tests to use r'' ?
<lifeless> spiv: you are bad, it was your test.
<lifeless> :)
* lifeless whips spiv
<spiv> Kinnison: Please :)
<spiv> lifeless: Don't blame me, blame my reviewer ;)
<lifeless> rotfl
<spiv> I don't understand why the buildd does simply use a different config?
<spiv> s/does/doesn't/
<Kinnison> because the buildd master sometimes downloads stuff from the librarian too
<Kinnison> we simply need a different URL base when we generate a URL to pass into the restricted slave network
<spiv> Which system is "we" here?
<cprov> spiv: buildd-slave must access librarian through an internal vh, just it 
<spiv> cprov: I understand that part.
<spiv> The buildd slave gets the URL from the buildd master, doesn't it?
<cprov> spiv: so "we" is buildd-slave farm
<cprov> spiv: yes, it does
<spiv> (I should've been clear that I meant the "we" in "we generate", damn English :)
<cprov> spiv: specfically from getURLForAlias()
<spiv> So why not just run the buildd master with a different config that has download_url set appropriately?
<cprov> spiv: it shoudl probabbly be a lot of config overhead, 50 options for only 1 change.
<Kinnison> spiv: Mostly because the buildd master may also download files
<Kinnison> spiv: and it needs the appserver download url, not the one presented to the restricted network
<cprov> spiv: the only motivation i can see for use another config section is using another DB, which isn't the case.
<spiv> Ok, that's what I was looking for -- specifically that the master also needs a download_url that works for it, and at the same time needs to be able to give the slave urls that the slaves can use.
<spiv> It still feels a bit odd to me, but it is a small change.
<spiv> If you can clarify in a comment/doc somewhere that there needs to be two different download_urls coexisting in the same process, then you have r=spiv.
<Kinnison> Should I do that in the schema.xml, the doctest, or the client.py ?
<Kinnison> Or in the configs themselves?
<spiv> In the schema or the doctest.
<spiv> The doctest seems to have the most comprehensive text on the subject so far.
<spiv> Although in theory the schema is a better place for it.
<spiv> I have a strong gut feeling we'll need to revisit this change, but it's not particularly complex, so I'll just deal :)
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> I'll put it in both the schema and the doctest
<carlos> I think PQM is stalled again...
<carlos> lifeless, ?
<lifeless> killed nc
<Kinnison> hey elmo
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pyme--devel--0.6.1: add gpgme_op_trust() wrapper [r=spiv]  (patch-2: james.henstridge@canonical.com, robert.collins@canonical.com)
<carlos> lifeless, thanks
<SteveA> developers meeting in 25 mins
<SteveA>  /msg me items for the agenda
<SteveA> spec system and shipit are already on the agenda
<Kinnison> erm, surely 40m to meeting?
<SteveA> i slipped
<SteveA> yeah, 42 mins
<Kinnison> phew
<Kinnison> stop playing with time vortices
<SteveA> you should have told me earlier!
* Kinnison will have told you in 20 minutes from the other time.
<Kinnison> which was 12 minutes ago in the future
<Kinnison> Why does launchpad forget my login?
<Kinnison> I can appreciate it not remembering over browser restarts (secure cookie and all that)
<Kinnison> but not remembering from one hour to the next
<Kinnison> this is *INCREDIBLY ANNOYING*
<Kinnison> (I'm sure this isn't the first time I've brought this up)
<SteveA> it ought to remember.  perhaps a bug in server affinity...
<Kinnison> are the sessions not in the shared zodb?
<SteveA> there is no shared zodb
<SteveA> there is one session storage per server
<Kinnison> oh
<Kinnison> that sucks
<Kinnison> so if an appserver goes down, we lose all the sessions on it?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> we have plans to improve it, but there have been higher priorities
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> that makes sense
<Kinnison> it isn't a showstopper after all
* Kinnison takes his 'user' hat off :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixed corner case when fixing missing/extra leading/trailing whitespace characters + tests added for it (patch-2367: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> carlos: Mark found the bug which was causing dogfood to explode
<Kinnison> carlos: Someone added 'datecreated' to the orderBy in distribution.py
<carlos> Kinnison, really? what was it?
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> Kinnison, I didn't know about any other problem outside the missing code problem you had
<carlos> Kinnison, anyway, is it fixed on rocketfuel?
<Kinnison> carlos: It's very odd that it's not causing explosions elsewhere
* Kinnison will send a [trivial]  fix later today
<carlos> ok
* Kinnison is waiting on an archive-mirror to complete so he can submit two merges
<Kinnison> then I'll prepare a shortfix for that
<segfault> morning.
<carlos> Kinnison, ok, thanks
* Kinnison workraves
<SteveA> carlos: any rosetta issues for the agenda?
<carlos> SteveA, hmmm perhaps someone that could take care of urgent problems while I'm on holidays?
<carlos> other than that... nothing that I can think on
<jamesh> carlos: btw, did you pull in the extra gettext validation checks I had on my branch?
<carlos> jamesh, hmm, sorry, I forgot that...
<carlos> jamesh, please, remind me the branch and I will take a look now
<jamesh> carlos: if you want I can put it up for review separately (if it doesn't fit in with what you're doing right now)
<sivang> hey all
<jamesh> carlos: james.henstridge@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--smallfixes--0
<superted> carlos: do you know when rosetta (ubuntu) syncs with GTP for the last time before breezy is released?
<carlos> jamesh, well, it fits, your checks will detect If I'm missing anything with my latest changes
<carlos> superted, with last package uploaded into Breezy
<carlos> sivang, hi
<carlos> superted, usually the .1 release (2.12.1)
<superted> carlos: ok, thanks
<Kinnison> hey mpt
<mpt> hi Kinnison
<jamesh> carlos: did you see Bruno's response to the bug report about adding extra checks to libgettextpo?
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, and that makes me feel that we should take another approach, instead of use libgettextpo use something more python friendly...
<carlos> jamesh, anyway, we need to do our own stuff
<jblack> meeting time, right? 
<jamesh> carlos: gettextpo still seems the best way of performing the format string checks
<Kinnison> SteveA: meeting time
<kiko-afk> morning
<lifeless> YOYOYO
<stub> Here!
<lifeless> There!
<SteveA> so it is
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, but we could sync the C scode from time to time and use a better API
<SteveA> let's start the meeting
<SteveA> MEETING STARTED!
<stub> And I'm up to date
<SteveA> who's present?
<BjornT> me
<salgado> I'm here
<bradb> me
<mpool> me
* Kinnison .
<kiko-afk> I am
* carlos is here
<ddaa> I'm not.
<jamesh> carlos: there is a _lot_ of code there (more than just C format strings)
<cprov> here
<lifeless> ddaa: liar!
<spiv> me
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> daf is still on sick leave
<SteveA> morgs is on vacation
<jblack> here
<mpt> I'm here
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  - roll call
<SteveA>  - next meeting
<SteveA>  - activity reports
<SteveA>  - production / staging status
<SteveA>  - spec tracking!
<SteveA>  - shipit
<SteveA>  - rosetta while carlos is on leave
<SteveA>  - three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> any other items, please /msg me
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week?
<Kinnison> ack.
<bradb> sure
<kiko_> yes
<carlos> jamesh, but are only using the format checks and we can extract them easily. Anyway, we will talk about it later :-P
<spiv> yep.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Developers' meeting, Thursday 15 Sep, 12:00 UTC
<SteveA> done
<cprov> yeah
<SteveA> activity reports: who's on top of the world, and who's kinda spelunking?
<jblack> what's the offset from nwo? 
<lifeless> TOP
* Kinnison is flying high
<kiko_> I'm restarting, I'm restarting
<bradb> i'm up to date
<stub> i'm fine
<cprov> top, but with bad catchup style
<mpt> up to date
* BjornT is up to date
<jamesh> I sent one in for yesterday
* SteveA has kept records but not sent them :-/  time to restart
<jblack> I'm 1 week out. My new roles are log resistant and I'm seeking solutions.
* spiv is behind, but has some records.
* salgado is up to date
<jamesh> will send in today's later
* carlos is a week behind :-(
<mpool> i'm uptodate, but i'm trying to concentrate so they're brief
<SteveA> brief is good
<ddaa> Not technically up-to-date, but I've just given up on making daily reports on sprints...
<SteveA> anyone else not accounted for on activity reporting?
<lifeless> sabdfl ?
<lifeless> :)
<SteveA> sabdfl is doing community stuff now
<lifeless> *cough*
<Kinnison> shouldn't he be here for the spec bit of the meeting?
<ddaa> I think he's having lunch or something...
<SteveA> carlos: please restart your activity reports by sending one today
<mpt> community stuff like landing major new Launchpad features :-)
<SteveA> jblack: please send a report for today.  don't worry about making it detailed.  look at how mpool's reports look.
<SteveA> Kinnison: the specs stuff is my items.
<carlos> SteveA, I have all inside time tracker, I just need to send them. Will be up to date before leaving tomorrow
<SteveA> carlos: ok
<mpt> specs stuff? no, that's so last week
<Kinnison> SteveA: okies
<SteveA>  - production / staging status
<Kinnison> kiko_: We've not seen an activity report from you since July 7th
<SteveA> stub: what's happening on staging?
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'll kick his ass later
<kiko_> Kinnison, :-P
<stub> Running trunk, but db won't be refreshed from production until carlos has had a chance to confirm the results of the whitespace-migration scrpt
<SteveA> stub: also, is production rolling out happening as normal?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Librarian buildd_download_url support. r=spiv (patch-2368: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<stub> production rollouts as planned. Rolled out Tuesday, will roll out next tuesday unless anyone has special needs
<kiko_> stub, ah, so running trunk and applying database patches to the existing data?
<carlos> stub, I think that it will happen later today. I think I fixed all issues and is safe to execute the migration script on production
<stub> yes
<SteveA> stub: i have some significant menus stuff that is being reviewed right now. i'd like to get it onto staging soon, and maybe includeed in the next production rollout.  it fixes lots of menus bugs.
<kiko_> stub, I have to review some of salgado's shipit stuff for today
<stub> SteveA: Let me know the patch number when it lands
<SteveA> stub: the RF patch number?
<stub> Ok - sounds like I will be tagging in maybe 24 hours time
<stub> SteveA: Yes.
<SteveA> okay
<kiko_> did anyone see any issues in staging that arised from kinnison's package patch?
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> did anyone CHECK?
<Kinnison> kiko_: thanks for asking, I was just about to ask :-)
<salgado> stub, I have some small DB schema fixes that needs to go in the next shipit cherrypick. is that a problem?
<stub> Kinnison's changes only landed on staging today btw.
<Kinnison> but they've been in RF for a week
<stub> salgado: Cherry pick, as in you need it before the next production rollout?
<salgado> stub, yes
<stub> salgado: Generally isn't a problem. Give me the rocketfuel patch number as normal, and remind me about the db patch (which I will need to renumber)
<salgado> stub, okay. and I'll need an updated sqloject too. I need a fix applied this week
<stub> staging/production issues done?
<SteveA> jamesh: i will need your help in understanding some of the calendaring code's use of menus, btw.  i may have broken it :-/
<stub> salgado: hurry up then - not much left of this week ;)
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<SteveA> stub/salgado: we need to think about getting the shipit code onto staging very soon
<stub> It is on staging already
<salgado> the one that is not in rf, I guess?
<kiko_> has been for a long time
<SteveA> with virtual hosting?
<kiko_> no
<kiko_> but that isn't in RF yet
<SteveA> right, that's what i want to see
<kiko_> I will review it today
<kiko_> well be patient old man :)
<SteveA> when i say "shipit", i'm talking about the application as it will be deployed
<niemeyer> kiko_: Btw, I couldn't get to the review site you mentioned for shipit due to permissions. Do I need some specific permission to get there?
<kiko_> that's clearer :)
<mpt> The shippable shipit
<kiko_> niemeyer, you need the certificate I sent you
<kiko_> niemeyer, well, wait, what site?
<niemeyer> kiko_: Will check it
<SteveA> so, what's the stu / kiko / salgado plan for getting the latest shipit onto staging, and maybe out to production soon
<Kinnison> So, has ANYONE checked their apps?
<niemeyer> kiko_: The shipit review you mentioned on a mail the day before yesterday
<lifeless> yep, I ran make check on mine before committing
<SteveA> okay
* SteveA calls the meeting to order
<salgado> SteveA, I'll write more tests, get kiko to review, make sure it's cherrypickable and then merge
<SteveA> let's take this one point at a time
<niemeyer> kiko_: To marilize..
<SteveA> Kinnison: your checking of apps stuff
<Kinnison> lifeless: if only the test suite was comprehensive :-)
<kiko_> SteveA, review salgado's patch today, land it in RF, goes onto staging, merge it into production by tuesday
<stub> Gina broke, but you know that already
<SteveA> kiko_: thanks
<Kinnison> stub: aye, I've got a fix for that flying through pqm now
<SteveA> Kinnison: you have the floor.
<SteveA> let's check out the checking
<Kinnison> Right, I sent a mail last week when I merged PackageDBRework
<stub> (which reminds me - I should be doing gina runs daily on staging)
<Kinnison> asking people to check their individual apps which might interact with binary packages
<Kinnison> The test suites passed (obviously)
<Kinnison> But as demonstrated by stub, this doesn't catch everything
<cprov> Kinnison: but they are so silly atm (about gina tests ..)
<Kinnison> I'd like to see everyone whose app goes near binary packages confirming that their app is safe on the PackageDBRework wiki page
<SteveA> so, that's buildd, soyuz ui, malone, rosetta, foaf
<cprov> buildd patch for it is partially done, ETA today evening.
<Kinnison> the C.A.P. is done now and merged
<SteveA> BjornT / bradb: who will check malone?
* BjornT can check it today
<SteveA> carlos / jordi: you need to organise checking rosetta
<bradb> the tests, mainly
<bradb> i think it's ok
<SteveA> bradb: what do you mean?
<cprov> SteveA: soyuz will be delayed for next week or weekend (if i'm not too tired)
<carlos> SteveA, Kinnison we are not using binary packages on Rosetta atm
<carlos> SteveA, Kinnison only languagepacks exports
<Kinnison> carlos: thanks
<SteveA> salgado: please check foaf asap
<bradb> SteveA: our test coverage is fairly solid. any breakage that we'd be likely to find by manually checking would likely have already been spotted by the test suite.
<carlos> SteveA, Kinnison and that's useless without gina's data...
<SteveA> carlos: then sign it off on the PackageDBRework page
<bradb> and we don't really use BPs in malone
<salgado> SteveA, will do it
<carlos> SteveA, Kinnison anyway, the language packs exports are run by hand...
<BjornT> bradb, SteveA: i'll take a quick look anyway just to make sure
<bradb> BjornT: sure, sounds good
<kiko_> does foaf even touch BP?
<Kinnison> If there's any chance you go near BPs, check
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<Kinnison> basically
<SteveA> BjornT: thanks, please sign off on the wiki page when you're done
<BjornT> will do
<SteveA> salgado: sign off when you've looked
<jordi> SteveA: sorry, I've been ill for the last two days and couldn't get anything useful done yesterday
<jordi> I hope to be available all evening today, ok
<SteveA> jordi: did you let me or carlos or kiko know you were ill?
<SteveA> moving on to...
<SteveA>  - spec tracking!
* Kinnison is using it :-)
<SteveA> so, mark landed a spec status tracker in launchpad
<Kinnison> (in my personal project)
<cprov> cprov: is using too
<SteveA> jblack will be adding the bzr specs to it shortly
<jordi> not by mail, I'm afraid. I dropped a note on IRC, but I thought it was ok as I can catch up any day of the week after all
<kiko_> I am going to be adding LP specs shortly
<SteveA> great.
<jordi> SteveA: if mails are requiuired I'll do so next time
<SteveA> kiko_: do launchpad specs get tagged on the wiki in any way to show where they are in the spec tracker?
<jblack> Shortly is defined as within the next 24 hours. 
<SteveA> jordi: you just need to tell someone.  carlos or me or kiko.
<jordi> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> kiko_: or rather, that they are in the spec tracker?
<jordi> SteveA: just note this doesn't affect my working hours at all, just want to make that clear
<jblack> (I'm on the tail end of a ~ 16 hour day)
<SteveA> Everyone, if you add a new launchpad spec, or alter the status of one for some reason, or rename one, then put that information into launchpad.
<kiko_> SteveA, my idea was to remove the header and add a link to the spectracker homepage for the wiki
<kiko_> that way we don't have duplicated information
<SteveA> kiko_: sounds good
<kiko_> and that way there's a link back to launchpad
<jamesh> possibly inconsistent duplicated information ..
<SteveA> so, it will be obvious from looking at the wiki page that it is in launchpad
<SteveA> that its metadata is in launchpad, i mean
<kiko_> I was going to consult with you about this plan, but that's what I was thinking
<SteveA> kiko_: sounds fine
<SteveA> any questions, observations or points about the spec tracker?
<kiko> it has too many links in the Person's actions portlet?
<cprov> SteveA:  how will be the policy to add the tracker-side summary, anything brief is ok ?
<mpt> Is it going to be possible in future for the spec tracker to contain actual specs?
<stub> There appear to be no specs linked to the launchpad product atm
<lifeless> mpt: no
<lifeless> mpt: they are references not the spec themselves, this is deliberate
<kiko> mpt, in the future, yes, that's the plan.
<lifeless> kiko: ?!
<mpt> lifeless, meet kiko. kiko, lifeless.
<lifeless> kiko: mark was saying it wasn't.
<SteveA> i guess if we add wiki functions into launchpad
<SteveA> but that's some way in the future
<carlos> kiko, will you handle then all specs? or should we add there our own specs?
<spiv> Sounds like we need a spec for this, to clear up the confusion ;0
<spiv> ;)
<mpt> I'm just concerned that having the spec on one site, and the metadata on another site, will slow things down a bit
<kiko> not for the current iteration, lifeless, but it's obviously a lot better if specs are kept in launchpad.
<kiko> or, in more words, what mpt said.
<sivang> guys, are you going to disucss the support application in UBZ?
<lifeless> kiko: I'm not sure it is, having them external is nice for nont-Canonical projects.
<stub> And it appears specs can be linked to the product, or the productseries. So should specs go against Launchpad, Launchpad-main, Malone, Malone-main? 
<lifeless> anyway, ETOPIC for now.
<lifeless> sivang: sure.
<SteveA> i think all specs should go against Launchpad
<kiko> lifeless, that can be an optional situation, but it's not the ideal in terms of convenient workflow.
<kiko> carlos, I can start by trying to move them all and ask for help
* lifeless smells BOSS coming back.
<sivang> lifeless: nice, cause I see it mentioned on the MaloneSupportIntegration pre-spec , I figured they should be probably discussed together or with some proximity
<carlos> kiko, ok
<SteveA> can i move onwards?
<SteveA> anyting more on specs?
<SteveA>  - shipit
<SteveA> i think we discussed that earlier
<SteveA> there's code review happening, it will be on staging soon
<SteveA> the virtual host set-up for staging has been done
<kiko> maybe talk a bit about shipit and vhosting for people who don't know about it?
<SteveA> we'll need to sort out an equivalent for production when it is time to switch the apps
<salgado> there's one thing I need to talk with you and kiko, but I don't think we should discuss it here
<SteveA> kiko: i'd rather not do so right now.
<SteveA> except to say that shipit will be running using the launchpad app server, but with special configuration so that some pages are available with a different UI main template
<SteveA> different CSS, and at a different domain for that subtree of pages.
<kiko> thanks
<bob2> is that just done with a ++skin++ and mod_rewrite?
<SteveA> bob2: no, not at all
<SteveA> ++skin++ is evil
<SteveA> and should be removed from zope3
* lifeless likes sin
<bob2> praise the lord!
<bob2> lifeless: you like sin and skin
<SteveA>  - rosetta while carlos is on leave
<jamesh> ++sin++?
<Kinnison> a lot of times, a like of skin is a sin
* lifeless chortles
<SteveA> so, carlos is taking some leave soon
<SteveA> when is that carlos?
<carlos> next week
<SteveA> for how long?
<carlos> will be without computer or network since tomorrow night until 17th morning
<SteveA> so, jordi will be around to be on the mailing lists
<SteveA> if there are any urgent issues, kiko or i can take care of it
<carlos> ok, I will have my phone with me
<carlos> just in case something urgent happens
<kiko> about rosetta, just ftr, I am concerned that 50% of the exports fail with a librarian problem
<kiko> (manual downloaded exports)
<carlos> but I will have only my mind with me, nothing to check code with :-)
<kiko> and another 30% or so fail because of rosetta issues
<kiko> that's pretty bad QoS
<carlos> kiko, I have a branch with many fixes that should handle that 30%
<SteveA> hmm
<kiko> hopefully; put it up for review
<carlos> that will add to the review queue today or tomorrow
<SteveA> we need to get spiv looking at the librarian problem
<carlos> as that was my work of last weeks
<kiko> spiv is aware of the problem, but says he doesn't know how to debug it
<kiko> I have suggested instrumenting the librarian/rosetta code to help debug
<SteveA> okay, then i need to talk with spiv and maybe carlos about it
<spiv> I'll have to expend more effort trying to ping it down.
<spiv> s/ping/pin/
<SteveA> let's talk about this tomorrow, okay?
<spiv> Good idea.
<kiko> sure
<carlos> kiko, as a workaround we could stop using librarian as a cache....
<SteveA> spiv: we'll talk in the morning my time
<kiko> carlos, good point
<carlos> ok
<spiv> kiko: Is it really 50% due to librarian?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> I've sent you a few errors, but I have about 5 daily
<spiv> kiko: I only see a trickle of the librarian ailures in the error logs.
<kiko> there are only about 10 download requests daily
<spiv> SteveA: Ok.
<jordi> SteveA: I'll be leaving office soonish, should I do my magic lines?
<SteveA> yeah, let's do the three sentences!
<SteveA> DONE: menus refactoring, management, code review, shipit debugging
<SteveA> TODO: menus landing, management, navigation components
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Various things involved in URL changes (created a new distro source package object, fixed canonical URLs for IBugTask to return "most specific" URL possible.) BugInContext spec. Landed portlet mania, the finale. Landed significant /malone/assigned decrackification. Landed some warnings cleanup.
<spiv> Ah, ok.  I thought rosetta was busier than that, because of all the other tracebacks  ;)
<bradb> TODO: Slay the URL dragon, possibly sneaking in other UI improvements along the way.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<mpt> DONE: AutoBuild pages, spec tracker cleanup, bug fixes, LaunchpadMenus facetization
<mpt> TODO: more LaunchpadMenus work, support tracker cleanup, more bugfixes
<mpt> HINDRANCES: none
<Kinnison> DONE: sprinting (mostly publisher and buildd)
<Kinnison> TODO: sprinting (mostly uploader and buildd)
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: amazingly; nothing of note.
<cprov> DONE: need fix in buildd, partially setup DF, partially integrating uploader support
<cprov> TODO: some missed review, DF running until end of the week
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<BjornT> DONE: user documentation for email ui. started with PreDefinedBugReports and MaloneSearchResult. reviews. some bugs.
<jblack> DONE: bazaar wiki, support, lots of list traffic, blogging
<BjornT> TODO: MaloneSearchResult and PreDefinedBugReports.
<jblack> TODO: more of the same
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: LibrarianGarbageCollection, BrowserNotificationMessages
<salgado> DONE: ShipItNG
<stub> TODO: LibrarianGarbageCollection, BrowserNotificationMessages
<stub> BLOCKED: Nothing
<jblack> BLOCKED: none new.
<jamesh> DONE: finish off gpg keyring trust analyser, track down sqlobject cache bug, handle celso's reviews
<carlos> DONE: lots of Languagepacks / poexport fixes, user support and minor templates fixes
<jamesh> TODO: scheduler to work with specs code, CalendarAggregation, code review
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> DONE: symlink support for bzr, pendingreviews is bzr enabled, pqm is bzr enabled
<kiko> DONE: Shipit design and planning, Code reviews, Rosetta export assistance, bug triage, bugfixing of pagetitles fallout, exploring xx-notfound-traversals (thanks stub), some canonical-related issues 
<kiko> TODO: Code reviews, land bugfixes and spec work
<kiko> BLOCKED: Not really, will need stub and salgado to get shipit where it needs to be
<ddaa> DONE: preparing branches for leave, leave, launchpad-branch sprint
<ddaa> TODO: finish importd-archivelocation, prepare launchpad-branch for landing, fix cscvs bugs
<ddaa> BLOCKER: importd-archivelocation got out of hand, not enough hours in a day.
<lifeless> TODO: baz2bzr, more symlink support, gpg support for bzr
<lifeless> BLOCKED: nothing
<spiv> DONE: Mainly reviews!  And some ad hoc debugging for people on irc.  But not much else :/
<spiv> TODO: Rosetta/Librarian debugging.  Reviewing (hopefully not as much as last week).  Following up patches sent to SQLObject.  Work on supermirror SFTP changes.
<spiv> BLOCKED: No.
<salgado> TODO: ShipItNG, BasicVoting
<jordi> DONE: haven't worked this week yet; been ill.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<carlos> TODO: Move my fixes branch into review queue and take a break
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<jordi> TODO: cleanup backlog of mailing list/rosetta email, do pending imports
<SteveA> anyone else?  mpool ?
<jordi> BLOCKED: need feature to track what applications join launchpad to use it as their official translation/bug tracker (bug in malone, sabdfl should be looking at it). I need this to start my fierce "Use rosetta" campaign.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Missed a binarypackage->binarypackagerelease in gina, fixes #2130 (patch-2369: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<niemeyer> DONE: Introspection on HCT, mostly
<SteveA> mpool: three sentences.  DONE: what you did in the last week or so, as a single short sentence.  TODO: same, but for the forthcoming week.  BLOCKED: if there is anything stopping you working on things you need to.
<niemeyer> TODO: Sprint next week on HCT
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nothing
<Kinnison> stub: if ^^ that patch doesn't fix it, let me know. It bloody well ought to :-)
<SteveA> no one seriously blocked this week
<SteveA> BjornT: working from pov offices, meet at 10am tomorrow as arranged, okay?
<mpool> DONE: about 60% of integration of weave into bzr
<BjornT> SteveA: sounds good
<mpool> TODO: the other 60% :)
<mpool> BLOCKED: no
<sabdfl> jordi: it landed last night, very basic but it's there
<jordi> sabdfl: oh, great.
<sabdfl> just a toggle that will but a little alert in the product portlet
<sabdfl> s/but/put/
<jordi> sabdfl: if you want to add something to malone, that's https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1718
<SteveA> we have three more meeting minutes
<jordi> sabdfl: that's all I need.
<SteveA> any final points or issues?
<bradb> SteveA: two small things
<bradb> 1. this is week 4 that i'm asking for a malone 1.0/delivery date ;)
<jordi> sabdfl: so this will be usable on Tuesday, right?
<sabdfl> erm, is logging in broken?
<jordi> sabdfl: I just logged in
<sabdfl> bradb: you set the delivery date
<bradb> but 2. to help you along, i'd suggest we roll out right after the URL changes have landed and the same has stabilized
<bradb> s/same/system/
<bradb> sabdfl: the requested features were continuing to be a moving target though :)
<bradb> what do you think of rolling out after the URL changes have landed, we've run the system for a few days to ensure it remains stable?
<kiko> bradb, without having a stable URL structure it's hard for me to use tha app and agree it looks 1.0able
<sabdfl> bradb: have you created a 1.0 milestone for malone? and assigned bugs and specs to it?
<SteveA> 45s left.  brad, let's talk this through in detail later today.
<kiko> bradb, and what do you mean "rolling out after the URL changes have landed"?
<bradb> sabdfl: I did a huge amount of triage in the wiki and updated MaloneOneDotZero to give kiko a prelim list, as requested.
<kiko> bradb, how does this differ from the normal rollout process?
<SteveA> i don't want to keep everyone else here to talk about malone 1.0
<kiko> sabdfl, yes, we're aware of the planned specs.
<kiko> SteveA, then terminate the meeting
<bradb> sabdfl: not using a 1.0 milestone in the BTS though, because there aren't bugs for all these
<bradb> right, we can discuss the date outside the meeting
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> MEETING OVER
* jblack sleep
<sabdfl> thanks guys
<SteveA> thanks people.  see you next week, except carlos.  have a good vacation, carlos.
<bradb> cheers
<carlos> SteveA, thank you
<Kinnison> cool
<bradb> kiko: i meant roll out 1.0 after the URL changes have landed
<carlos> SteveA, spiv when will we talk about the librarian issues?
<bradb> and, of course, that we've ensured that the system remains stable
<SteveA> i'll talk with spiv about it tomorrow morning
<lifeless> lunchtime
<SteveA> late lunch launchtime
<kiko> bradb, we'll see when we have the code landed.
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<jordi> so, for your information, I lost another kilogram this week, thanks to being ill
* Kinnison -> lunchtastic
<jordi> I didn't eat anything in over 24 hours and went back to 53 kilograms. :)
<kiko> carlos, you need to explain the "why" of the change in the normalize_whitespaces function
<kiko> jordi, that's hardly a healthy way to diet
<carlos> jordi, dude!
<mpool> sleep here too
<jordi> kiko: dude, everything I drank or ate would leave my organism after 30 mins
<kiko> okay let's be less graphical
<carlos> kiko, Hmm, because it's broken? :-P
<jordi> I don't think I could absorb any nutrient in 30 mins :)
* bradb & # waking up
<jordi> kiko: you asked for it :P
<carlos> jordi, but we didn't ;-)
<\sh> jordi: you diagnosis sounds like mine a couple of years ago :(
<jordi> next time details via /msg :P
<kiko> carlos, well, you need to explain to me how a string that is originally "\n\n\n\n" can be translated to "".
<jordi> that would error out in msgfmt even
<carlos> kiko, it's a fix, so people cannot fill a translation with garbage
<carlos> kiko, that's only true if the msgid has text
<kiko> carlos, I still don't understand.
<carlos> so if you have as a msgid 'foo' it's a bit broken that you have as a translation '\n\n\n\n'...
<carlos> kiko, it's a side effect of the bug we had with textareas and firefox
<kiko> oh
<kiko> so it /will/ fail validation?
<carlos> where we got new lines where nothing was typed
<jordi> carlos: ah, so it doesn't affect a msgid "\n\n\n\n" that gets translated to ""?
<carlos> kiko, right
<kiko> I'll update your docstring to make that clearer, thanks.
<carlos> jordi, if a msgid has only whitespaces, that code will not break the translation
<kiko> jordi, this is designed to make it fail properly
<jordi> nod
<niemeyer> Is that mostly empty page expected to be the result after a login on launchpad?
<carlos> jordi, kiko if msgid == '\n\n\n\n' and the msgstr is '', the system will set it to '\n\n\n\n' automatically
<kiko> carlos, right, right
<carlos> if the msgstr is already that, we will not touch it
<carlos> if we do, it's a bug :-)
<stub> spiv/carlos: is the librarian issue rosetta exports having likely to be a transaction problem, and will using the newly undeprecated make-the-librarian-do-the-database-inserts API likely to work around the problem?
<stub> Erm... scrap that.... exports won't be able to use that...
<jordi> carlos: good
<kiko> carlos, why don't you just "fix" the output text instead of making it error out?
<kiko> carlos, because it doesn't make sense to include a translation of something which isn't whitespace into something which is whitespace only, perhaps?
<carlos> kiko, making it error out?
<carlos> kiko, we fix the output.... 
<kiko> by returning ""?
<kiko> not really
<kiko> if the original translation is "foo\n\n" and the translation is "\n\n" then...
<kiko> you return "" which will be an error (right?)
<kiko> s/original translation/template/
<kiko> carlos, can you explain to poor me?
<carlos> kiko, no, it will not be an error
<carlos> kiko, Rosetta will take that as the real import
<salgado> anybody willing to try the new shipit (http://shipit.async.com.br/)? use sampledata users to login
<carlos> and will store it as if the user didn't submit any value there
<kiko> carlos, and then?
<carlos> kiko, normalize_whitespace is just a 'filter'
<carlos> that improves the input we get from the user
<carlos> kiko, it's not a validator
<carlos> if you remove the filter, you can get garbage into the db (until jamesh's validation changes land into rocketfuel)
<carlos> kiko, so we simulate that the user left that field untranslated, nothing more
<kiko> carlos, okay, understood.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> jamesh, btw, your patch looks ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  config file updates (patch-2370: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<salgado> SteveA, ping?
<kiko> cprov, ping?
<cprov> kiko: pong
* bradb returns
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  distrorelease does not have an attribute called datecreated. Thusly do not orderBy it in distribution.py (patch-2371: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> brb
<bradb> how the heck did sabdfl manage to write a support tracker and a spec tracker when we weren't looking? :)
<kiko> he's working on community stuff, bradb 
<bradb> kiko: makes it even more impressive ;)
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> I'm going in a loop
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/ -> "Log In/Register" -> "Log In" -> You are now logged in -> Overview
<Keybuk> and I'M NOT LOGGED IN again
<cprov> SteveA: are you available for a quick-flash review in a urgent patch for buildd/uploader integration or do you have any suggestion ?
<niemeyer> kiko: ping
<niemeyer> Keybuk: ping
<kiko> niemeyer?
<niemeyer> kiko: How do I reach the zope admin interface on a local launchpad?
<kiko> niemeyer, there is no such thing in zope3.
<kiko> well, at least not in our instance
<niemeyer> kiko: There isn't?
<kiko> nope.
<kiko> what do you need to do?
<niemeyer> kiko: What about the usual /manage?
<niemeyer> kiko: I'm trying to setup hct to talk to my own launchpad
<niemeyer> kiko: But I don't understand how, so far.
<kiko> there is no /manage
<kiko> well, hct itself should have a configuration (independent of launchpad), AIUI
<niemeyer> kiko: There's one in zope3, but ok.. you don't use it.
<kiko> this configuration would indicate what server it contacted
<kiko> yes, no /manage in launchpad
<niemeyer> kiko: Yes, I understand that part
<niemeyer> kiko: But launchpad itself is not prepared to answer those requests, if I understood the problem correctly.
<niemeyer> kiko: I mean, my own setup of launchpad.
<niemeyer> kiko: So I'm just trying to figure out what I'm missing.
<niemeyer> kiko: Btw, how isn't there any kind of admin interface? Something that allows superusers to give permissions, etc?
<niemeyer> s/how//
<Kinnison> the database
<lifeless> Kinnison: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libflcow.so:$LD_PRELOAD
<lifeless> export FLCOW_PATH=/usr/src/:/home/robertc/source/
<Kinnison> gotcha
<kiko> niemeyer, the database, code, etc. :)
<niemeyer> kiko: Understood :)
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<SteveA> cprov: ping
<cprov> SteveA: pong
<salgado> SteveA, have you seen my email about launchbag.txt?
<kiko> welcome back SteveA 
<SteveA> salgado: not yet
<SteveA> just back from lunch
<salgado> hmmm. I sent it last night
<cprov> SteveA: any clue on that review or what else ?
<SteveA> cprov: you want me to do some instant review for you?
<cprov> SteveA: if you can, it'd be great ;)
<SteveA> how many kloc?
<SteveA> ;-)
<cprov> SteveA: just switch back, but not more than 300 (including a big method removal)
<SteveA> okay, give me the url to the diff
<cprov> SteveA: kloc ;)
<kiko> salgado, shipit.async.com.br is down
<kiko> can you put it back up (or run a separate instance)
<salgado> kiko, you need it now?
<kiko> sabdfl wanted to look at it, salgado -- does that answer the question? :)
* salgado runs it
<Kinnison> brb
* kiko waits for salgado 
<salgado> great. got conflicts while doing the merge
<salgado> undoing the merge. need 2 more seconds
<kiko> okay
<cprov> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJVeLhO.html
<salgado> kiko, it's back
<niemeyer> kiko: Trebuchet was the name I was looking for.. it's running indeed. I'll have to study that further to understand how to glue those pieces together.
<kiko> niemeyer, right, trebuchet is the xmlrpc server you're talking to. I told you you should come and stay with us for a bit.. :-)
<niemeyer> kiko: I know.. that would be nice indeed. OTOH, while talking to Mark he mentioned I should first try to catch up with Scott on HCT, and then move to Launchpad.
<kiko> HCT and Launchpad are siamese twins
<niemeyer> kiko: It turns out that some parts of HCT are inside Launchpad :)
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> bradb: pong
<bradb> BjornT: hi, question about the NotBugInContext implementation...
<bradb> so, I'm on, say +edit, to edit the bug desc, summary, etc.
<bradb> the context on that page has already been magically adapted to an IBug in behind the scenes
<bradb> therefore, the bug portlets that are registered already on IBugTask also need to be registered on IBug. that part i've done now, but...
<bradb> in those pages, when i do "stucture context/@@+portlet-actions", how do i get at the bug task, when this is a view on an IBug? specifically, i need the URL of the bug task.
<bradb> in a way that works whether the template is shown on the bug page, or whether the portlet is shown on a page hanging off that page (e.g. +edit, +activity, whatever.)
<bradb> (just to be clear, i mean "how do i get at the bug task in bug-portlet-actions.pt code, whose view class is BugPortletView, and whose context is, in this case, an IBug, even before IBug(context))
<BjornT> what you can do is, in those cases where you need to access the bugtask, put it on the view class
<bradb> BjornT: where would i get that information from to set it as an attribute in the view class?
<bradb> the context is an IBug, even before the adaptation IBug(context)
* BjornT re-reads the question
<mpt> SteveA: After merging from your branch, I get "ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'class', "Couldn't import canonical.launchpad.browser, cannot import name DefaultLink")", though DefaultLink is defined in __init__.py
<SteveA> DefaultLink is gone
<SteveA> so it sounds like a merge that needs massaging
<mpt> well, I did try without that line too, but got the same error
<bradb> BjornT: I might have asked the question in a confusing way. Do you understand what I'm asking?
<mpt> SteveA: Had you merged from rocketfuel into that branch recently?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> okay, spiv has reviewed that code
<SteveA> so i'll be merging it into RF soon 
<SteveA> cprov: review sent
<cprov> SteveA: I've seen, thank you
<bradb> BjornT: ?
<cprov> SteveA: what do you mean with:  having a hardcode filename is nasty .. ?
<mdke> carlos, around?
<BjornT> bradb: i think i understand the question. i'm wondering if that problem will be solved using menus, though. otherwise, if it's dependant on a bugtask, the portlet probably should be registered only on IBugTask
<carlos> mdke, yes
<carlos> hi
<mdke> carlos, hiya :) It's that time of year again when I pester you about stuff
<bradb> BjornT: it has to be shown on both pages though. the bug page, and pages that live underneath that URL (which might be one level deep, or might be deeper than that.)
<carlos> mdke, ;-)
<mdke> carlos, the documentation from ubuntu-doc is basically ready, we need to figure out how to get it in rosetta for translation now.
<bradb> BjornT: "it", i.e. the portlets in question
<mdke> carlos, my main concern is not losing translations done for the hoary release
<carlos> mdke, well, you don't lose them, you will see them as suggestions
<mdke> if the string is unchanged right?
<carlos> mdke, right
<bradb> BjornT: for example, if there were in IBugInContext, I would simply do "context/bugtask/fmt:url" and it would work everywhere.
<carlos> if you changed the string... we still don't show that kind of suggestions
<mdke> carlos, cool np
<mdke> carlos, i'll try and get the pot's generated and then will email, ok?
<bradb> (ideally, i'd like it to be just context/fmt:url, but i'm not sure that the canonical_url framework can handle it.)
<carlos> mdke, sure
<carlos> mdke, but it's better if you handle that with jordi now
<carlos> mdke, he's handling that kind of requests
<carlos> mdke, and I will be offline next week
<mdke> carlos, ok that is fine. I'll email the list and copy to him
<mdke> carlos, thanks very much
<carlos> mdke, send the copy to rosetta@ubuntu.com so I get a copy (Jordi is also behind it)
<jordi> I just came in
<jordi> hello
<mdke> hi
<mdke> carlos, okay
<mdke> i need to figure out how to make the pot now...
<jordi> carlos: ok, to start with my backlog, I had something in my history about me dealing with "review-" templates.
<bradb> BjornT: so, what do i do to be able to access the bugtask's canonical URL when these portlets have IBug as their context then? i'm hoping you have something in mind that i overlooked.
<jordi> I guess I need info on that, if I have to do it now.
<jordi> mdke: hi!
<jordi> what's up?
<mdke> hi jordi
<sabdfl> hey jordi
<sabdfl> did you see the flag yet?
<jordi> hi mark, thanks for fixing
<jordi> in staging?
<jordi> nope, just got home from office/lunch
<mdke> jordi, we are nearly ready to release some ubuntu documentation for Breezy, we'd like to have it translated in Rosetta, I'll explain more clearly in an email once I've figured out how to do the xml->pot
<jordi> mdke: is it in standard sgml like GNOME docs?
<Nafallo> jordi: was that review- gajim?
<Keybuk> nie_lunch: pong
<mdke> jordi, it's written in docbook xml
<sabdfl> https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/gnomebaker
<jordi> if so, setting it up for gnome-doc-utils should be quite simple
<sabdfl> of course, that's wrong for gnomebaker :-)
<sabdfl> need a better text than "Rosetta Not Official"
<mdke> jordi, i think we used some different utilities for last release, I'll check
<carlos> jordi, the review-* templates are a bit hard but I could drive you into that interesting subject as soon as you are ready
<BjornT> bradb: well, what exactly do you need the bugtask for?
<bradb> BjornT: its canonical url, as mentioned
<jordi> mdke: g-d-u is what GNOME used for the release notes for 2.10 and specially for 2.12
<jordi> mdke: it's pretty well tested by now
<bradb> BjornT: i have to generate various links in these portlets
<SteveA> salgado: can you paste up the actual error you get from launchbag.txt ?
<jordi> sabdfl: and maybe a better icon too
<BjornT> bradb: what kind of links?
<bradb> e.g. to the bug page, and to things hanging off the bug page
<jordi> it sounds like not being rosetta official is like a Nuclear threat :)
<bradb> e.g. in the bug details portlet _Bug #1_
<mdke> jordi, ok we can give that a go, do you know where I can start looking?
<bradb> links to the bug page
<bradb> same with cve refs, watches, web links, subscribers, and all the other objects that these portlets present information about
<jordi> mdke: on IRC, #i18n and #docs might be very helpful, on GIMPnet
<mdke> ok
<jordi> my first tries to google haven't been too successful, but I keep trying
<mdke> jordi, i think we used the po-xml tool last time
<salgado> SteveA, sure. 
<carlos> mdke, yeah, the one from KDE
<mdke> yes
<jordi> sabdfl: so when we get people to use rosetta officially, I ask lp-admins to activate that checkbox?
<bradb> BjornT: and these pages might be rendered at URLs that hang directly off the bug page (add attachment, for example), or might be at an arbitrarily deeper level (e.g. edit a CVE ref)
<\sh> jordi: people want to use rosetta officially...we have now a small distress with an upstream developer ,-) because their finished .po's are not imported ,-)
<bradb> (or edit a subscription, whatever)
<bradb> s/these pages/these portlets/
<salgado> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemOc0Kg.html
<jordi> mdke: http://asixinformatica.com/blog/?p=4
<jordi> mdke: spanish, but should be self explanatory
<BjornT> SteveA: you said that you easily could provide a way of getting the nearest IBugTask, right?
<mdke> jordi, ok the xml2po thing looks pretty simple, I can generate some pots and have a quick test
<SteveA> BjornT: yes
<jordi> mdke: yup
<SteveA> BjornT: i'll land that as part of my menus work today if you like...
<bradb> that'd be great if that can land today
<SteveA> salgado: this is an easy test to fix.
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, thanks
<jordi> mdke: I have this personal goal at work to move our user manual (a huge book in sgml) to use this
<BjornT> bradb: ok, so use that when SteveA lands it :)
<bradb> that would probably fix this problem, but i didn't know it was ready to land already
<bradb> BjornT: right, cool, thanks
<mdke> jordi, ok I did this: xml2po -o about-ubuntu.pot about-ubuntu.xml
<mdke> looks ok?
<jordi> mdke: perfect
<jordi> mdke: ok, this is the doc we're looking for
<jordi> http://kvota.net/hacks/shaunize/guide.html
<mdke> lemme open the new file in an editor
<bradb> SteveA: just a note that landing that "nearest" stuff will unblock the URL work
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Single line change to allow builddmaster to use its new specific librarian URL. (patch-2372: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<SteveA> salgado: in the launchbag.txt test, you need to make the request have a 'response' attribute.  this 'response' attribute needs to have a getCookie(name) method that always returns None.
<mdke> jordi, pot file looks ok
<jordi> \sh: what's your problem again?
<jordi> mdke: GO TRANSLATE! :)
<\sh> jordi: we need to import some finished .po files
<mdke> jordi, heh
<mdke> some more work to do before that
<\sh> jordi: before the people from outside starting again to translated already translated stuff
<jordi> \sh: nod. what project?
<\sh> jordi: gajim
<jordi> \sh: oh, I see. It was imported without the translations?
<\sh> yes
<jordi> bad bad bad. When did this happen?
<\sh> jordi: and upstream is not happy about this fact ;)
<jordi> we'll fix it in am in
<Nafallo> jordi: yesterday
<\sh> don't ask me...I just got the bang from upstream ;)
<mdke> jordi, do you know if the xml2po thing handles xincludes?
<jordi> Nafallo: how did it get imported like that (ie, without all the files)?
<jordi> mdke: that's a question for shaunm in #docs I'm afraid
<jordi> \sh: k, what branch, 0.8 or head? or both?
<Nafallo> jordi: I don't know how all this works, but we had a version in the archives without the mo's installed cause upstream forgot to tell the changelog they installed those in another path.
<mdke> jordi, seems to work! :)
<\sh> Nafallo: 0.8? 
<Nafallo> jordi: 0.8
<Nafallo> 0.8.2 even
<Nafallo> but that's in 0.8 ;-)
<jordi> mdke: cool!
<jordi> Nafallo: rosetta understands branches, not releases.
<jordi> it doesn't make sense to translate releases.
<jordi> after they' been relaesed anyway.
<\sh> jordi: then put the pos in HEAD
<Nafallo> indeed
<\sh> jordi: I hope it's only a matter of time, when importing po-files is working oob
<Nafallo> that way we are up-to-date for 0.9 :-)
<jordi> \sh, Nafallo: we should put the files on the branch that is recommended for translating
<jordi> ie, if the new versions will come out from head, we should only import that
<mdke> jordi, ok I've made pot files for the about-ubuntu document and our main guide (faq guide), i'd like to test em before putting them into rosetta, have you got any ideas as to how we can do that?
<Nafallo> jordi: will we have diffrent "translationbranches" for upstream and packages in breezy?
<Nafallo> cause right now those seem to be the same :-/
<jordi> mdke: I guess you need to translate it, or at least a portion, try the xml2po conversion back to xml and see if the xml makes any sense.
<jordi> if it looks good, import
<mdke> k
<jordi> Nafallo: you don't want them to be the same?
<jordi> carlos: here?
<\sh> jordi: hmm...can't we import the stuff from HEAD from their svn?
<jordi> \sh: we can
<jordi> that's what I suggest actually
<Nafallo> jordi: nope, use runs stable, upstream svn head
<Nafallo> s/use/breezy/
<jordi> Nafallo: I see.
<salgado> SteveA, that fixed the problem. thank you. :)
<carlos> jordi, yes
<SteveA> okay, good
<jordi> carlos: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gajim/+pots/gajim I see this template, which is apparently not attached to any branch. Do we want to keep it?
<\sh> Nafallo: I think it doesn't matter to import HEAD .po's. strings which are not used are only taking space but are not a problem at all.../me is not a gettext freak ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: we won't have head (0.9) in breezy, right? and if we do we probably could merge from that "open permissions" rosetta branch.
<\sh> Nafallo: lets say: we won't update anything anymore for gajim in breezy 
<Nafallo> jordi: also, right now it's only ubuntu translators that can translate it seems. two branches would solve that, no?
<\sh> Nafallo: so we're going for HEAD (aka 0.9 milestone) in anyway...we can branch it here
<carlos> jordi, not attached to any branch?
<carlos> jordi, what?
<\sh> ay...I wanted to talk to jblack anyways
<\sh> jblack: ping
<Nafallo> jordi: so this will be upstream (head, open permissions) and breezy (0.8/stable, ubuntu translators)? :-)
<jordi> (sorry, on the phone)
<Nafallo> oki :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: sorry dude .. i have to rush into office to do my tax stuff now...will be back in a couple of hours 2 or 3 I think...
<Nafallo> \sh: oki, I'll keep translating :-)
<\sh> cu later gentlemen
<\sh> Nafallo: u rock :=
<jordi> back
<jordi> carlos: there's no template for 0.8 or head
<jordi> but ther'es one for the breezy distro
<jordi> carlos: so I don't know if we need to keep all: people are going to randomly translate on breezy or the series if I add pots to the series
<jordi> carlos: this is the first time I see this, so I need help to sort it out :)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> jordi: this would be solved ;-)
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.net/products/gajim/+translations
<Nafallo> on that page it's open permissions to translate
<Nafallo> but they get closed when you press a language ;-)
<jordi> Nafallo: that's probably because the template belongs to Ubuntu
<jordi> let's see what carlos says
<carlos> Nafallo, because you are redirected to Ubuntu translations
<carlos> Nafallo, look at the URL
<Nafallo> carlos: yepp, but upstream would have gajim head with open permissions and breezy stable with closed permissions.
<Nafallo> that's how it is supposed to work in my mind anyway ;-)
<carlos> Nafallo, and is that a problem?
<Nafallo> carlos: whoever can't translate gajim for upstream, so yes.
<jordi> Nafallo: for my experience, it's pretty sane to assign projects to Ubuntu translators, though.
<Nafallo> jordi: but than my grandmother can't translate it ;-).
<jordi> Nafallo: the Catalan translations of the open projects I've seen here or there have random contributions which in many cases make the translation worse. But maybe this is a Catalan-specific issue, because we have a tight set of rules.
<jordi> she can join the ubuntu translators :)
<salgado> bradb, ping?
<bradb> salgado: hi
<salgado> yo bradb. have you seen my email re: xx-person-assignedbugs.txt?
<Nafallo> jordi: we also have a rules (100 karma and qualitycontrol) so no, she can't :-)
<Nafallo> s/a\ /(
<Nafallo> baah, just remove the "a " in your mind ;-)
<jordi> Nafallo: aha
<bradb> salgado: I haven't verified whether or not the warnings are still there, but I removed that method entirely (for a completely unrelated task), so if the thing causing the warnings was restricted to code in that method, then the warning should no longer be happening. You might want to double-check though.
<carlos> Nafallo, 100 karma?
<Nafallo> carlos: yes.
<carlos> Nafallo, then people will stop joining you for a while.... :-P
<Nafallo> carlos: ?
<carlos> Nafallo, we need to reset all karma to fix a bug I introduced with karma implementation....
<Nafallo> gaah!
* Nafallo sees his newly gained 400 points of karma go away _very_ quickly
<jordi> Nafallo: dude
<jordi> my ZILLIONS of points are going away too
<salgado> bradb, okay, I'll check that. ta
<carlos> Nafallo, only if they are related to translations
<bradb> salgado: no prob, thanks
<carlos> Nafallo, the ones from malone will be there
<Nafallo> carlos: those 400 are for translating breezy gajim :-P
<Nafallo> hmm, so what is the verdict on gajim? open head and closed stable?
<carlos> Nafallo, all ubuntu packages will be always closed
<carlos> Nafallo, head will be open/closed depending on upstream, it's their project so it's their choose
<Nafallo> carlos: yes, and I translated for example bazaar before I was in ubuntu-l10n-se
<Nafallo> carlos: not if upstream leads to the breezy one, like it do now
<carlos> Nafallo, we started with Rosetta karma only a month ago or so
<jordi> Nafallo: ok, all clear. We have to import the stuff, which branch do you want to get translation focus on?
<Nafallo> jordi: upstream
<jordi> Nafallo: or s/you/upstream/g
<Nafallo> jordi: upstream :-)
<jordi> Nafallo: there's two upstream: 0.8 branch, or head in svn?
<Nafallo> ehm. we should remove that 0.8 branch
<jordi> why?
<Nafallo> that was me trying to link it to end up in breezy :-P
<Nafallo> not the best thing I've done indeed
* Nafallo feels a bit ashamed for not knowing how to delete his mistake
<jordi> Nafallo: oh, heh.
<jordi> carlos: can we hide branches?
<carlos> jordi, don't think so
<carlos> jordi, a branch is not specific to Rosetta
<carlos> do please, don't do that
<carlos> s/do/so/
<jordi> carlos: I can't do anything. What if someone fucks up when adding one?
<Nafallo> "0.8 Stable" shouldn't be anywhere ;-)
<jordi> there should be a way to cleanup., right?
<Nafallo> the 0.8 series are the upstream releases with fixes from head.
<Nafallo> like in most projects ;-)
<jordi> Nafallo: so it is an existing branch, why delete it?
<jordi> Nafallo: should translators translate 0.8.x or HEAD?
<jordi> that's all we nee to know right now.
<Nafallo> jordi: head
<Nafallo> cause 0.8 is unexisting upstream, we could say ;-)
<jordi> ok, I guess that's carlos' to decide. I can't get rid of it anyway.
<carlos> jordi, ask morgs (when he's back from his holidays)
<jordi> carlos: I'll file a bug.
<carlos> Nafallo, then we should rename it to any branch that exists
<jordi> carlos: what if there isn't any other than head? :)
<Nafallo> carlos: there is _one_ branch upstream, head :-)
<carlos> jordi, then we should shoot the user that added it....
<carlos> :-)
<jordi> Nafallo: sorry man
<jordi> close your eyes
<Nafallo> ouch ;-)
<jordi> carlos: now on to a different kind of problem. Do you know if the are problems with tar.bz2 uploads?
* Nafallo thinks most of launchpad is utterly black magic ;-)
<carlos> Nafallo, ok, let's just say kick :-)
<carlos> jordi, no idea I need to check it
<carlos> jordi, is it urgent?
<carlos> I have many things to do before leaving tomorrow...
<jordi> there's a request on rosetta-users, 1125535332.8703.5.camel@localhost.localdomain
<jordi> carlos: I think I had problems with tar.bz2 too when importing plone
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Was just wondering if there are any docs explaining how to get a package imported into launchpad for a "hct source" command.
<carlos> jordi, then try .tar.gz and if there is no bug report, file it, please
<jordi> yes
<Keybuk> niemeyer: hmm, interesting question
<carlos> Keybuk, are those Ubuntu packages?
<Keybuk> carlos: are what?
* Nafallo should file a bug against something for removing "Gajim 0.8 (Stable)" ;-)
<Keybuk> niemeyer: did you manage to get your hct talking to your local trebuchet yet?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Yes
<carlos> Keybuk, forget that, I thought Nafallo was asking about translations for the packages handled by hct....
<niemeyer> Keybuk: They're not quite "understanding" each other, but certainly talking. :)
<Keybuk> niemeyer: not quite understanding, how?
<Keybuk> let's debug that first <g>
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I think it's working fine.. I just to have any data in launchpad to ask for.
<niemeyer> s/to/don't/
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> are you running trebuchet from rocketfuel launchpad, or my sourcerer-production launchpad branch?
<niemeyer> rocketfuel
<Keybuk> run it from the other one ;)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Couldn't get your branch to work.. got a missing banzai module error. But then, I didn't really get into the problem. Just kept using the rocketfuel launchpad which was already working.
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> hmm
<jordi> Nafallo: ok, where do we get the files from?
<niemeyer> I'm trying to run bubblewrap.run() by hand to get something imported. Am I way off? :)
<jordi> for headf
<Keybuk> I'm not even sure whether the rocketfuel code _can_ import something <g>
<Nafallo> jordi: http://trac.gajim.org/file/trunk/po/
<Nafallo> jordi: and then you could mark RosettaPendingImports after that ;-)
<Keybuk> nope, that's pretty much what you do
<jordi> Nafallo: I get an error on that url
<Nafallo> jordi: http://trac.gajim.org/browser/trunk/po/
<jordi> it's cool that you guys use trac
<jordi> we use it at lliurex too :)
<Nafallo> :-)
<jordi> Nafallo: hmm. it's a lot more convenient when you guys provide a tar.gz
<jordi> or a svn path to do a checkout
<jordi> but downloading the files from trac can take 20 mins
<Nafallo> jordi: svn://svn.gajim.org/gajim/trunk gajim
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Right.. so rocketfuel code is the wrong way to go. Is this banzai.py missing in the repo, perhaps?
<Keybuk> banzai hasn't existed for ages
<niemeyer> % baz tree-id
<niemeyer> scott@canonical.com--2005/sourcerer--devel--0--patch-43
<jordi> Nafallo: actually adding a /po is better for me :)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I'm using that one?
<Keybuk> ouch, that's old :p
<niemeyer> s/?/.
<Nafallo> jordi: I'm not good at svn, sorry ;-)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Oh.. that's actually good. :)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Which one are you working on?
<Nafallo> jordi: I'm trying out bzr instead ;-)
<Keybuk> you want hct--devel--0.5  (in lib/hct) and sourcerer--devel--0.3 (in lib/sourcerer)
<jordi> Nafallo: good :)
* bradb & # lunch, back in a bit
* niemeyer switches
<Nafallo> jordi: and hmm, I'm not upstream ;-). I just package the thing with \sh :-)
<jordi> Nafallo: ok :)
<Keybuk> niemeyer: (I'm just getting a launchpad tree myself, I wiped my laptop last week so haven't yet put lp on it again and my desktop is currently doing breezy preview tests <g>)
<Nafallo> Keybuk: I should do something like that :-)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: :)
* Nafallo just have to put relevant things in backup first ;-)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Do I need any special database setup or the rocketfuel one is ok?
<Keybuk> there are db changes
<jordi> Nafallo: ok, should be done now.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: That explains the error I just got :))
<Keybuk> probably something about ManifestAncestry being missing, or missing hint on ManifestEntry
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Do you have a schema patch or should I just wipe it out and recreate?
<Nafallo> jordi: after a cron or something?
<Keybuk> it's patch*mumble*26*mumble* I think
<Keybuk> you should be able to just python database/schema/upgrade.py
<Keybuk> and have it dtrt
<Keybuk> it's stub-approved, but the code depends on hct functionality that's not in the rf branch
<Keybuk> so I haven't submitted the merge yet
<jordi> Nafallo: a few mins I guess
<jordi> Nafallo: or should
<Nafallo> jordi: I'll just keep refreshing then ;-)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Cool! Seems to be working fine
<Keybuk> so, Importing A Package 101
<Keybuk> first you need stuff in the database to import
<lifeless> how does one unsubscribe from a bug in HEAD
<Keybuk> you need a SourcePackageRelease record which is ready
<Keybuk> or, to put it simply, the database already needs to know about "simple 1.0 published in ubuntu/breezy"
<niemeyer> Right
<niemeyer> I have some entries in that table indeed.
<Keybuk> now, this will have an equivalent URL
<Keybuk> if you know the record id, you can cheat and do something like:
<Keybuk> >>> from canonical.launchpad.hctapi import where_am
<niemeyer> _i
<niemeyer> :)
<Keybuk> >>> where_am_i(SourcePackageRelease.get(1))
<Keybuk> u'lp:///distros/ubuntu/mozilla-firefox/0.9'
<niemeyer> >>> from canonical.launchpad.database import *
<niemeyer> >>> where_am_i(SourcePackageRelease.get(1))
<niemeyer> Traceback (most recent call last):
<niemeyer> AttributeError: 'NullCache' object has no attribute 'get'
<niemeyer> >>>
<niemeyer> I'm missing the db initialization
<Keybuk> PYTHONPATH=lib python -i lib/canonical/database/harness.py
<Keybuk> is what I tend to do
<Keybuk> (in launchpad)
<niemeyer> Got it working with
<niemeyer> >>> from canonical import lp
<niemeyer> >>> lp.initZopeless()
<niemeyer> Next time will follow your suggestion
<Keybuk> try .get(14) too, don't think there is an id=1
<niemeyer> >>> where_am_i(SourcePackageRelease.get(14))
<niemeyer> u'lp:///distros/ubuntu/mozilla-firefox/0.9'
<Kinnison> Keybuk: cd lib/canonical/database ; python -i harness.py
<niemeyer> Works
<Kinnison> Keybuk: then there's no need for PYTHONPATH=
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Nice!
<Keybuk> ok, so that gives the url bubblewrap needs to import this
<Keybuk> you'll also need a destination baz archive
<Keybuk> and a directory with some source files in it
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Ok, got both of them
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I suppose they don't have to be the dsc of mozilla-firefox, for testing purposes.
<Keybuk> >>> sourcerer.bubblewrap.run( [ "simple_1.0-1.dsc", "simple_1.0-1.diff.gz", "simple_1.0.orig.tar.gz" ] , "my@archive.com", "lp:///distros/ubuntu/simple/1.0-1", logging.getLogger(), "path/to/sources")
<Keybuk> right
<jordi> carlos: is there a backlog of imports?
<carlos> jordi, yes
<jordi> carlos: oh, ok. Any estimation on when that should be cleared?
<carlos> jordi, btw, subscribe to 	launchpad-error-reports@lists.canonical.com if you want to see the logs of the imports/attachments
<jordi> carlos: high traffic I assu,e
<carlos> jordi, I have 100 .po files pending to be imported, but I think it's related to bugs on our code related to broken files, I need to review them. Anyway, it should not block any other imports... just delay them a bit
<carlos> jordi, yeah
<jordi> delay them how much?
<jordi> I want to give an estimation to people
<carlos> jordi, don't know, an hour or so
<jordi> oh, just that
<carlos> jordi, my next task will be to reduce the big log output fixing bugs
<jordi> nod
<Nafallo> will we ever be able to translate launchpad through rosetta? :-)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Almost worked: hct.backends.xmlfiles.XmlFilesError: This backend does not allow manifest creation.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I should have registered the lp backend, I suppose
<Keybuk> odd
<Keybuk> oh, wait; I thought sourcerer.bubblewrap did that -- but it's the sourcerer-import script that does not
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> before that command ... from canonical.launchpad import hctapi
<Keybuk> (that'll automatically register it)
<Keybuk> s/not$/now/
<jordi> Nafallo_: yes, sooner or later launchpad will be i18n'ed
<Nafallo> jordi: yay :-)
<carlos> jordi, there is a spec about that already
<carlos> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadI18n
<jordi> carlos: I remember it :)
<jordi> carlos: to fix this: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2042 what is the best approach?
<carlos> jordi, some Dutch translator should do the merge by hand (exporting the .po files and doing it outside Rosetta)
<carlos> jordi, after that import the new .po file
<carlos> and ask stuart to remove it, but I will do that part, request me the removal and I will give stuart the exact sql query to get those POFiles
<jordi> ok
<jordi> abiword has a hell lot of silly translations goin on
<jordi> :(
<carlos> jordi, abiword is a bit broken, yes. It's old so it has all problems we had when we started...
<jordi> feh :(
<jordi> ok, replied on malone
<jordi> carlos: should I subscribe you to that bug too?
<jordi> damn lp is slow today
<carlos> jordi,  by default, subscribe me and daf to any Rosetta bug you touch, please
<jordi> ok.
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> or at least me until daf is back
<jordi> k
<carlos> not sure if he will be able to handle the amount of pending email he has...
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I'm trying to figure out that one: LaunchpadError: Source package release '0.9' not found in URL: 'lp:///distros/ubuntu/mozilla-firefox/0.9'
<niemeyer> It really looks to be in the database
<Keybuk> oh, yeah, there's a general problem with that url lookup code :(
<Keybuk> you'll probably find that it's not _published_ or something
<Keybuk> bad sampledata
<jbailey> What's the best way to customise what malone sends me by email?
<Nafallo> jbailey: procmail? ;-)
<jbailey> Ah, it's not that far yet? =)
<Keybuk> niemeyer: pick an SPR other than 14 and keep trying until it works <g>
<Nafallo> I dunno. I just tried to be fun ;-)
<jbailey> Nafallo: Ah. =)
<jbailey> That *might* still be the answer. =)
<Nafallo> hehe
<bradb> jbailey: No way to customize, atm. But just so we some ideas, what kinds of things do you want to customize?
<jbailey> bradb: The first is that now that I've merged my accounts, it's sending to the wrong email address. =)
<jbailey> bradb: But in generally, I usually have bugzilla setup to not email on things that are assigned to me.  When I have time, I go and I look at the list based on modification date and use the ones that are newer than that.
<jbailey> bradb: So I ask it to email me when I've been cc:'d and such, or if it's a bug I filed.
<bradb> jbailey: The emails are sent to your "preferred" email address. Do you want to be able to have a "preferred" email address but send bugmail somewhere else?
<jbailey> Hmm.
* jbailey checks that.
<jbailey> I thought I had set that to the @ubuntu.com, but maybe that was before I merged them.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Weird.. it looks like it *is* published..
<jbailey> Hmm, must've been before, sorry about the noise.
<niemeyer> # select status from securesourcepackagepublishinghistory where sourcepackagerelease=14;
<bradb> Right, I'll file a bug on the points you've mentioned so far about email customization. It may be a little while off, to be honest, but at least it won't be forgotten if a bug is filed.
<niemeyer>  status
<niemeyer> --------
<niemeyer>       2
<lifeless> niemeyer: do you have space for ddaa to visit for a week just before UBZ ?
<Keybuk> niemeyer: odd; the source/version stuff is broken though
<niemeyer> lifeless: Visit me? Certainly
<lifeless> niemeyer: cool.
<jbailey> bradb: Thatnks, I appreciate it.  I just get a point where I get too many bugmails so I stop reading them, so my biggest concern is how to keep them relevant.  Either by priority, or working through lists or something like that.
<ddaa> Apparently I'm supposed to make you drink decoctions of my spinal fluid or something to get you up to speed with launchpaddy things I'm figuring out right now.
<niemeyer> ddaa: :))
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Nice table name, btw :))
<lifeless> niemeyer: we're thinking that you'll move onto bzr for a few weeks after the sprint.
<Keybuk> niemeyer: which one?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: securesourcepackagepublishinghistory
<Keybuk> "secure" ?!
<Keybuk> that isn't my stuff, that's all Kinnison's faulty
<lifeless> niemeyer: and then just before ubz spend time with ddaa in brazil...
<niemeyer> lifeless: Excellent! I enjoy SCM related code.
<bradb> jbailey: Cc'd you on #2145 ;)
<Kinnison> niemeyer: SecureSourcePackagePublishingHistory thankyouverymuch
<lifeless> niemeyer: good :)
<Kinnison> Keybuk: and s'not faulty (much)
<ddaa> niemeyer: what about code that deals with 3 (three!!) scm at the same time?
<lifeless> night all
<Keybuk> Kinnison: all of that stuff, you get the blame and credit for
<niemeyer> lifeless: Sounds great. We don't have a lot of space here, but the office is in much better shape now, and ddaa will certainly survive. :)
<lifeless> :)
<ddaa> niemeyer: I'm looking for someone foolish enough to accept taking it over :)
<Kinnison> ciao all
<lifeless> tchau
<niemeyer> Kinnison: ;)
<jbailey> bradb: Lol.  Is there a way to see the list of things I'm interested in?
<jbailey> The "assigned to me" doesn't have ones that I'm cc:'d on
<bradb> jbailey: right, not yet
<bradb> but somebody else mentioned that the other day too
<bradb> maybe I can wip up a report right now, while blocked on SteveA for something
<niemeyer> ddaa: Humm... perhaps three at the same time would exceed my expectations. :)
<bradb> whip, even
<bradb> jbailey: What if you had a "Bugs I'm Interested In" link from your people page?
<jbailey> bradb: Lovely.  I'll be your testing bitch for any of that.  I don't know that my usages are normal, though. =)
<jbailey> bradb: That would be lovely, except that with Bugzilla's version of that "My Bugs" it also includes bugs that I filed, which is a totally different frame of mind for me than ones I'm solving.
<bradb> jbailey: we already have a link for bugs you reported anyway
<bradb> jbailey: BTW, what bugs are you "interested in", exactly?
<jbailey> bradb: Is it useful to talk in terms of how I work with bugzilla?
<bradb> Sure. I remember when you showed me that canned query of "most recently changed bugs", etc. but I'm curious to learn more about exactly what bugs "interest" you, to make this report as useful as possible
<carlos> mpt, hi, around?
<jbailey> bradb: I guess my "interested" bugs varies by the moment on what I want to work on.  The queries that I do now are "My Bugs for Ubuntu 5.04", "My Bugs for Ubuntu 5.10". That's the list that's assigned to me or that I'm in the Cc: list for.
<bradb> jbailey: right, that's what i would have guessed
<jbailey> The 5.04 one only shows bugs that are targetted at 5.04, the 5.10 shows 5.10 targetted and unassigned.
<jbailey> I also have a 'My RC Bugs', which is any bug of seerity Maj or above with me in the assigned or cc list.
<bradb> jbailey: ok, i think i have some ideas for how we can improve this for you, but i won't promise that i'll be able to finish it today (working on some high-priority URL demolition atm), but i'll see what i can do
<Keybuk> niemeyer: having any further luck?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Yes, imported the package fine
<jbailey> bradb: I'm just happy knowing it's in the queue.  I'll be more anxious once all of our bugs are in there.
<Keybuk> niemeyer: did it save it into the database ok?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: But 'hct source' still doesn't work
<SteveA> re
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Yes, the manifest is there
<Keybuk> check the SourcePackageRelease record you saved it to
<Keybuk> is the manifest attribute set to the id of the manifst record?
<bradb> SteveA: hi. do you have a "nearest" ETA?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: hctapi.get_manifest("/distros/ubuntu/pmount/0.1-2") works correctly
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so try this
<Keybuk> hct source hct://localhost/distros/ubuntu/pmount/0.1-2
<jbailey> bradb: Do you know when the great bugzilla off'ing is targetted for?
<niemeyer> Doesn't work, for another reason
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Finished and registered architecture icon (bug 1840); vanquished use of plone.org resources (bug 275); nuked ul-main-template.pt (patch-2373: mpt@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> what's the other reason? :-/
<niemeyer> Keybuk: ERROR:  permission denied for relation vsourcepackageindistro
<Keybuk> ah
<niemeyer> Trying to figure that out now
<Keybuk> python database/schema/security.py
<Keybuk> (that doesn't get run by upgrade.py *sigh*)
<niemeyer> Oh! :)
<bradb> jbailey: Not yet, because I can't make that call. If I could, it would happen right after my URL changes land. It'll be a pain rolling out a brand new BTS for power-user debbugs/Bugzilla guys no matter what, so the sooner we can get feedback from you guys the sooner we can get you feeling fuzzy, IMHO.
<jbailey> Keybuk: I'm thinking of filing a wishlist against get-source such that when using apt, it makes the directory as package/package so that it's consistant with hct source.  Any objections?
<Keybuk> jbailey: none at all
<Keybuk> you could file the bug the other way too <g>
<Keybuk> (hct source gives you source-ver [assembled tree] )
<jbailey> Keybuk: No, I acutally like it that way.
<jbailey> I usually put everything in a subdirectory named the package anyway so that I can rm -rf the parent and get allof the build cruft gone, too.
<Keybuk> oh, ok
<Keybuk> yeah, I do that too
<Keybuk> I don't like the "+assembled" bit though :-/
<jbailey> I haven't figured out what that's for yet. =)
<Keybuk> that's the source package itself
<Keybuk> if you look in there, you'll see the assembled source with the patches and stuff
<SteveA> bradb: it already exists
<SteveA> bradb: from canonical.launchpad.webapp import nearest
<SteveA> bradb: nearest(obj, IFoo, IBar, IBaz)
<SteveA> bradb: returns None if there is no object on the url chain that provides one of the interfaces.  Otherwise, returns the object.
<bradb> ok, I guess I can hack it into a view method for now, but I thought that the patch you were referring to earlier (to BjornT) would make it work cleanly in ZPT
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Still no luck.. would you have a different security.cfg?
<Keybuk> ( example/example-1.0 is actually not the source package, it's the contents of the diff.gz with the debian directory taken out )
<SteveA> i can do such a thing, but i'd like to see it in use from a view class first.
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<jbailey> Keybuk: I'm using initramfs-tools as an example, I don't see a -version directory in there.
<Keybuk> niemeyer: make sure you're in my lp branch and try python database/schema/security.py -d launchpad_dev
<Keybuk> (it might need that extra args)
<Keybuk> jbailey: ah, no, that's a native so you woudln't
<jbailey> =)
* jbailey finds a different package to plkay with then.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: "make sure you're in my lp branch".. my fault.
<Keybuk> I'm very sure this will be a HOT TOPIC next week
<Keybuk> "why do you have unmerged changes AGAIN!?$(*(&"
<Keybuk> :p
<niemeyer> :)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: It works! It works!
<niemeyer> :)
<Keybuk> the reason is that hctapi needs the hct code that supports ManifestAncestry; but that code drags in lots of other code which has bugs that cause lp test cases to fail
<Keybuk> and my first priority is "get the distro team using it" at the moment
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I confess I'm a bit terrified about how the manifest spreads all around the database, but I'll certainly get over it. :)
<Keybuk> there are a few places that link to them
<Keybuk> never the same record though
<jbailey> Keybuk: Phear.  Does hct know about glibc's dpatches?
<jbailey> Or is it just pulling debian/ one at a time?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I think there's a minor here: % hct source hct://localhost/distros/ubuntu/pmount/0.1-2
<niemeyer> Source directory: /tmp/0
<Keybuk> glibc isn't in the list
<Keybuk> (I don't think)
<niemeyer> Look at the source directory name
<Keybuk> niemeyer: yeah *chuckle* that's quite a way down the priority list, but it is a bug
<Keybuk> I haven't taught the distro people that they can do more than just "hct source PACKAGENAME" yet, so I'm ignoring it <g>
<niemeyer> ;)
<Keybuk> fix is to return more than just the manifest from the database, and include information about _WHAT_ you just grabbed
<jbailey> Keybuk: I thought it was.  It's certainly not using apt.
<Keybuk> like the source package name, version, description, etc.
* carlos -> out
<mdke> jordi, in here
<jbailey> apt would've been done a long time ago, this is quite slow.
<Keybuk> jbailey: oh, might be then.  are they separated out?
<carlos> salgado, is kiko near you?
<jbailey> Keybuk: I think it's jsut listing each file that it's fetching.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Got it
<Keybuk> jbailey: it is
<jordi> mdke?
<Keybuk> niemeyer: you can also do hct soucre hct://.../pmount/0.1-2 pmount
<Keybuk> (ie. give the directory name)
<jbailey> Keybuk: Mmm at this rate, I'm not sure it will finish today.  Is this expected?
<mdke> jordi, i wanted to ask, where abouts in rosetta will the pots be uploaded?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Just discovered the new --packaging-- concept. Nice idea as well
<Keybuk> jbailey: baz is slow, news at 10
<niemeyer> Keybuk: (new to me, at least :)
<Keybuk> niemeyer: debian directories are separated out ... in theory this makes them swappable quite easily
<carlos> mdke, jordi at /distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/ubuntu-docs/
<Keybuk> it also means we can move "debian" one directory up so all the dpkg-dev tools still work <g>
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Yeah.. makes a lot of sense
<Keybuk> (ie anyone can do "dch -i" anywhere in a HCT source tree, and have it do the right thing)
<carlos> jordi, for those .pot files we will do an exception and will do manual uploads
<jordi> carlos: ie, I need to do it?
<Keybuk> jbailey: right now, glibc is "too big"
<mdke> carlos, thanks for that
<niemeyer> Keybuk: And may also version-manage control information without fiddling with the package itself.
<Keybuk> the funny thing is that baz is spending all of its time moving things out of the revision library there
<carlos> jordi, if there is not such potemplate, yes
<jbailey> Keybuk: Are is there a certain size threshold at which point it starts to suck hard?
<Keybuk> niemeyer: yup
<carlos> hmmm
<Keybuk> jbailey: dunno, only just got a good set of imports to start measuring things <g>
<carlos> jordi, mdke why is there an upstream product called ubuntu-docs?
<jordi> carlos: is ubuntu-docs the gettext domain?
<mdke> carlos, i don't know
<carlos> jordi, no, they have three templates
<carlos> jordi, it's the source package where the documentation is stored
<jordi> ok
<mdke> --> food, brb
<jordi> mdke: ok, ping me later to get that done
<carlos> jordi, just look at hoary's package
<jbailey> Keybuk: Assuming this actually gets around to finishing, will it be faster for working with after each update?
<Keybuk> jbailey: not really, the speed problem seems to be revlib related
<Keybuk> I haven't debugged it yet
<Keybuk> 1) get it working, 2) get it working FAST
<Keybuk> <g>
<jbailey> Keybuk: That's fair.  Just if it's not likely to be faster after iterations, then I can cheerfully not use this with glibc for now. =)
<Keybuk> yup
<jbailey> If it were just one time pain, I'd suffer for you. =)
<Keybuk> theoretically every patch is just one changeset away from what you have in the revlib
<Keybuk> so I don't understand why baz takes a metric week to do it
<Keybuk> it even makes sure you have a properly configured revlib <g>
<jbailey> Hmm.  Does it try to do something special with the files in debian/patches/*dpatch?
<jbailey> or for now does it just load them in?
<jbailey> You showed me cleverness at UDU, but I'm not sure how much of it was fuzzy demo. =)
<Keybuk> define "special" ?
<Keybuk> how much chest-thumping are we talking about?
<jbailey> Like, just it autoamtically know them as patches and create different things that I can assemble based on them?
<Keybuk> it knows they're patches
<Keybuk> so you should get a branch for them
<Keybuk> however it doesn't know they're not _JUST_ patches
<Keybuk> so assemble makes patches, rather than dpatches
<Keybuk> (ie. the bit at the top is missing)
<jbailey> Okay, so the metadata at the top is.. yeah. =)
<jbailey> How does it guess the -p level, --dry-run and iteratae?
<Keybuk> iterate
<Keybuk> without --dry-run, because otherwise you can't get stacked patches
<Keybuk> sourcerer does that
<Keybuk> and it's stored in the manifest
<Keybuk> (the dirname bit)
<jbailey> Hmm.
<jbailey> How does this handle arch-specific patches?  (like 00list.hurd-i386, etc)
<Keybuk> it doesn't need to handle them, does it?
<Keybuk> it makes a branch available for every patch
<Keybuk> it's up to your debian/rules file to pick which ones get applied
<Keybuk> assemble puts them back in debian/patches, it doesn't apply them
<jbailey> Mmm.  But some patches will rely on previous ones to be applied.
<Keybuk> yes
<jbailey> So it would have to know what order to apply them in to get a tree at a given point.
<Keybuk> it detects that
<Keybuk> it's quite clever
<jbailey> It must be.
<Keybuk> if the patch doesn't apply to the diff, it tries to apply it to other patches
<jbailey> Ahahah,  So you have this massive explosion of it trying to figure what to apply where?
<Keybuk> yup
<Keybuk> it's the bulk of the import time, in fact
<jbailey> No wonder you thought that glibc was probably 'too big'
<jbailey> I think we carry 100 patches in that directory.
<Keybuk> shadow is funnier
<Keybuk> they have a patch for every translation update
<jbailey> Ahaha
<jbailey> Phear
<Keybuk> the theory is that we'll have BIG HARDWARE doing all this
<jbailey> So, erm, once you have hct commit, what's the best thing to do then?
<Keybuk> so the end result is peachy and just right
<Keybuk> "best thing to do" ? for ?
<jbailey> Is there a preferred patch format and some metadata to help with this?
<Keybuk> help with what?
<Keybuk> oh, reducing the time to import?
<Keybuk> once it's done one import, it already generally knows the answer
<Keybuk> but as that's an import-time cost, it's not hugely worrysome
<jbailey> Right, and I guess the idea is that an import should happen once and then all further updates are through hct?
<Keybuk> yu
<Keybuk> you got it
<jbailey> Hmm.
<Keybuk> we'll keep on importing for Debian and RedHat
<Keybuk> but the dream is that we won't need to import for Ubuntu, because all uploads will be done from hct and not dupload/dput
<jbailey> rpm imports, phear.
<Keybuk> no, don't fear the rpm imports
<Keybuk> fear the gentoo/portage ones
<jbailey> I don't know the portage source format at all.
<jordi> carlos: do you hae time to look at why zwiki isn't getting imported?
<Keybuk> me neither
<jbailey> *g*
<Keybuk> that's what we hired nathaniel to do
<Keybuk> (originally)
<carlos> jordi, let me check...
<jbailey> Keybuk: Will there eventually be a preferred way to associate metadata with each patch?
<jordi> carlos: also, have a look at the "Po download broken" email in the mailing list
<jordi> seems serious
<Keybuk> jbailey: well, you already do <g>
<Keybuk> when you do "hct patch new-patch-filename", if you want to associate a parent with it, you do "hct patch parent-filename new-patch-filename"
<Keybuk> so it's all there in the way you build your branches
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I belive it shouldn't be hard to parse the rules file and try to guess a certain order, falling back to the current behavior if all else fails.
<Keybuk> niemeyer: it's harder than just trying it
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Sure, but speed-wise..
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Using it just as a hint, I mean.. not really replacing the current behavior.
<carlos> jordi, did you upload all .po files?
<jbailey> Keybuk: Ah, cool.  What format will that generate the patch in?
<Keybuk> niemeyer: 95% of packages apply the patches in asciibetical order to the diff (possibly depending on a previously applied patch)
<niemeyer> jbailey: I think the same format.. the difference is the patch ancestry.
<Keybuk> so we try them like that by default
<niemeyer> Keybuk: So the feature is already there. Understood.
<jbailey> niemeyer: Ah cool, so we won't get a third in dpatch, a third in quilt and a third in simple-patchsys. =)
<Keybuk> jbailey: patch at the moment, I was hoping someone who understands dpatch (WELL VOLUNTEERED) would teach me about it <g>
<jbailey> in glibc we don't use the standard shell bits at the top of dpatch.
<jbailey> So that's part of why I'm wondering. =)
<Keybuk> the "format" of the output and stuff is stored in the manifest
<jordi> carlos: I think I did, yes.
<carlos> jordi, I don't see anything in the logs...
<jbailey> Keybuk: What we really need is W&P.
<jbailey> Hmm.
<Keybuk> yes
<carlos> will try to take a look tomorrow... but I'm not sure I will be able to fix it before I leave...
<jbailey> I wonder how W&P copes with per-arch patches. =)
<Keybuk> at some point, in my copious free time, I'll get around to finishing W&P
<carlos> jordi, could you send me the .pot and the .po files to me?
<jbailey> I thougt you said it already was in?
<Keybuk> jbailey: it tells you to stop being annoying and use #ifdef like normal people <g>
<carlos> something is wrong there...
<Keybuk> unpack, yes; pack/build, no
<carlos> jordi, did you checked that the .pot file is not broken?
<jbailey> Doesn't much matter until the rest of the archive can cope with it anyway.
<jbailey> Or does lp have those bits in it already?
<Keybuk> nope
<Keybuk> even sourcerer can't import W&P packages yet <g>
<jordi> carlos: I didn't do the wxwidgets import, this is prior to my arrival I think
<niemeyer> Keybuk: What is W&P?
<jbailey> So it's a strong case of "not soon" then.
* jbailey wonders if his urge to hack dpkg will resurface again sometime.
<Keybuk> niemeyer: Wig And Pen ... a new dpkg source format
<carlos> jordi, zwiki dude....
<niemeyer> Ahh, right
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Anything available about it?
<carlos> jordi, btw, the export problem is because he copied & paste the point we use as space char....
<Keybuk> http://www.dpkg.org/NewSourceFormat
<niemeyer> Thanks
<carlos> jordi, I did a fix for that, it should be fixed soon. I will try to answer tomorrow after reviewing all the errors he gets
<jordi> carlos: eek
<carlos> jordi, we are going to change it automatically so we don't store it ever
<jordi> carlos: ah, I was preparing another upload of that tarball
<jordi> should I not do it?
<carlos> even when the user pastes it
<carlos> jordi, do it
<jordi> carlos: what po file had that error?
<jordi> I had to fix fi, es and ja, they had errors
<carlos> jordi, hmmm, it's another character....
<jordi> these errors were uninitialised po headers
<carlos> jordi, the fi.po file has a character that it's not a valid latin1 character but the .po header has that encoding so the export fails
<carlos> jordi, are they from upstream?
<jordi> carlos: yes
<jordi> fi.po:    ASCII PO (gettext message catalogue) text
<carlos> jordi, the ones that requested you the upload
<jordi> I get this. Are you sure?
<carlos> jordi, dude, you are mixing issues
<jordi> I think he is, yes.
<carlos> jordi, 1.- Zwiki is not being imported
<carlos> 2.- Someone complains because is not able to download files
<carlos> 2.- Is due problems with the encoding and broken files, does not seems to be a general problem
<jordi> carlos: yeah. So 1) is zwiki. 2) is on the mailing list, about wxwidgets
<carlos> 1.- I don't have a clue about that
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I've got the general idea of hct and sourcerer. We don't have much time left before the sprint, but even then, do you have any issue you'd like to delegate to me so that I may look more carefully into a certain direction?
<jordi> carlos: how do we fix 2?
<carlos> jordi, I don't see any reference to wxwidgets...
<Keybuk> niemeyer: I think it might be cute to get you to get the RPM importer working
<carlos> jordi, he just complains that he's not able to download anything...
<carlos> what am I missing?
<Keybuk> it should teach you lots about how things work too
<jordi> oh, sorry.
<jordi> So he is replying to a thrad about wxwidgets
<jordi> but has nothing to do with this
<jordi> sorry, my bad (and he is silly too)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Right.. I've already looked quickly into that already. Will work on it
<niemeyer> s/already././ :)
<jordi> carlos: ok, should I mail him back to ask for details?
<Keybuk> niemeyer: basically sourcerer/debian.py is the Debian importer, and sourcerer/upstream.py is the plain-old-Upstream importer
<jordi> ie, what file exactly he can't download
<carlos> jordi, anyway, we get the error emails 
<carlos> jordi, so it's easy to check the problems
<Keybuk> the RPM code looks nothing like them because it predates this version of sourcerer by a long way
<carlos> jordi, you should be subscribed to the error mailing list....
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I noticed that _specparser.c expects a new version of rpm
<Keybuk> so you'd probably have to write an all new sourcerer/rpm.py based on the existing one, but taking interesting code from the rpm one
<carlos> jordi, he tried some of them
<niemeyer> Keybuk: (including rpmts.h)
<carlos> jordi, and the errors he has are related to the errors I'm fixing this week
<carlos> so...
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Ahh, ok
<niemeyer> Keybuk: So the idea is starting all over again
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Reusing bits when possible
<jordi> carlos: I'll subscribe.
<jordi> sigh
<jordi> buried under email :(
<jordi> carlos: I'll tell him that
<Keybuk> niemeyer: I think so, the old code is just waayyyy too old I expect
<jordi> carlos: will the fix be on Tuesday's update?
<Keybuk> you pick
<carlos> jordi, no, wait don't tell him anything yet
<carlos> jordi, I will do it tomorrow
<carlos> as I will know if all is fixed
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Right. Thanks for all the information you provided today.
<jordi> carlos: good.
<carlos> and I will have time to see all emails
<carlos> just in case he has any other error
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<jordi> carlos: later
<jordi> and thanks
<carlos> you are welcome
<hannosch> jordi: hi. do you have some time to discuss my mail for the Plone project?
<jordi> hannosch: yeah, I'm going through pending emails!
<jordi> let me get back to it
<hannosch> someone told me you were even visiting #plone. Thx for all your help and time so far ;)
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> np!
<jordi> have people started to use rosetta to translate plone?
<jordi> ok
<jordi> I have some difficulty to understand how your miriad of packages work together.
<jordi> Did you get the suggestion to setup a plone project and all your products under it?
<hannosch> yes. but there is the official Plone project (consisiting of some products) and some third party add-on products. as there is a difference in licensing and ownership I would like to keep these seperated
<carlos> hannosch, that's the point behind projects and products
<carlos> you create a project that will aggregate all products belonging to plone
<carlos> and the addons will be products outside the plone project...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=spiv major menus refactoring. (patch-2374: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
* SteveA goes home.
<jordi> hannosch: makes sense?
<hannosch> ok, that's my idea also. But to ease management for some of these addons I would like to get a second project for these called plone-collective as they are also in the same svn repo with everybody having write access on every product
<bradb> kiko: 
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad $ make lint
<bradb> sh ./utilities/lint.sh
<bradb> Tree is not lint clean. Unable to continue past this point
<bradb> No changed files detected
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad $
<bradb> I believe I know why that happens, but still... :)
<kiko> blame baz status!
<bradb> kiko: it would be slightly more useful, IMHO, if it showed baz's output in that case, so that i don't have to rerun baz status again myself
<bradb> (i.e. all the status output, not just the first line.)
<jordi> hannosch: sounds doable
<hannosch> jordi: that would be really great! One minor bug: I'm currently not allowed to appoint translators to the plone group, thereby noone is being able to start translating...
<jordi> kiko: hey
<jordi> kiko: are only lp admins able to add people to translation groups?
<jordi> kiko: would it be possible in the future to grant perms to some people so they can manage that themselves?
<jordi> hannosch is the owner of plone, but can't add plone translators.
<jordi> hannosch: for now, I guess you'll have to give us a list of launchpad usernames
<jordi> and kiko will do it
<kiko> jordi, yes, for the 10th time, we need to change the perms system there :-)
<jordi> kiko: aha. :)
<hannosch> I'm in no hurry, as I'm currently quite busy myself just having released Plone 2.1 and Plone Conference happening in two weeks ;)
<jordi> hannosch: either file a bug against launchpad with the list of your translators, or email rosetta@canonical.com
<mdke> jordi, what are you hours here? I will ping you tomorrow for the ubuntu-docs stuff if that is ok
<mdke> you/your
<jordi> mdke: try to find me at 18:00 CEST or so
<mdke> what is that compared to UTC?
<hannosch> jordi: will do that if I can't add them myself in three or four weeks ;)
<jordi> mdke: +2
<jordi> hannosch: great
<mdke> jordi, i'll be out at that time but I will see what I can do. At the most, email will work
<jordi> mdke: yeah
<mdke> thanks for your patience!
<mdke> night
<jordi> hannosch: was t here anything else?
<hannosch> jordi: oh. in my mail I told you about some problems regarding name changes as we aren't using the ll_CC naming
<jordi> ok
<jordi> let me refresh memory
<jordi> hannosch: ok
<hannosch> If Rosetta depends on this, I'll have to adjust the names manually...
<jordi> the name changes for sr@Latn and so are a problem when importing
<jordi> ie, you can keep them as they are in svn
<jordi> but rosetta needs to get them uploaded with @ and _LL I think
<jordi> we could make it grok that convention too
<jordi> you can do a rosetta-sanitize script that does it.
<hannosch> ok. just wanted to know that. I'll rename them half-automatic before import then. We will use the ll_CC naming in the future as part of moving to Zope3
<jordi> aha
<jordi> don't force that because of rosetta though
<jordi> it shouldn't be a big problem for rosetta to grok pt-BR or pt-br
<hannosch> Zope3 forces us to do that anyway and also using the locales/LC_MESSAGES/ folder structure. But we will stay with the current approach for at least one year
<hannosch> One last question: Will I be able to register/add new products to the two projects all by myself or do I always have to ask for some initial import?
<jordi> locales/LC_MESSAGES/ is insane.
<jordi> My opinion though :)
<jordi> hannosch: the initial import needs admin help, yeah.
<jordi> It's fuckup prone
<mpt> carlos: I'm around now
<hannosch> ok. just wanted to warn you, that I'll have some twenty products. So it might be more time effecient to lower that border ;)
<sabdfl> hannosch: the main reason to require admin support is to ensure we get all the languags
<sabdfl> we used to let guys to the import themselves
<sabdfl> but they would just do one or two languages
<jordi> hannosch: don't worry about the 20 products. Unfortunately that'll be my prob :)
<sabdfl> so then the problem was people would start translating the other languages, and perhaps those were already translated upstream, just not imported
<jordi> yeah, that was a nightmare.
<carlos> mpt, sabdfl any idea about what happens with the missing action links in Rosetta?
<sabdfl> carlos: no idea
<carlos> mpt, I just saw that we are missing too the Translate link from hte pofile's index page
<carlos> sabdfl, it's related to the menu tabs change from last week...
<Nafallo> jordi: the translations _still_ doesn't show up! :-(
<jordi> Nafallo: what product was this?
<jordi> Nafallo: no way, I checked it myself
<jordi> gajim?
<Nafallo> jordi: gajim
<jordi> They are there.
<hannosch> hhm. that sounds like you need a more fine-grained permissions set. As I would assume that there are some people capable of it and poor jordi has enough to do *g*
<Nafallo> jordi: https://launchpad.net/products/gajim/+translations?
<jordi> hannosch: I guess t hat'll happen with time
<bradb> mpt: I've got a little no-bug-in-this-context treat to show you in a bit
<jordi> Nafallo: hmm, that url is a bit missleading
<bradb> mpt: Whatever you're thinking, it's way cooler than that.
<jordi> Nafallo: have a look at the last of the boxes at the right
<jordi> sabdfl: have a look at https://launchpad.net/products/gajim/+translations
<Nafallo> jordi: ahh, fix that! :-D
<jordi> while we should be promoting translations in HEAD, we show the Breezy stuff, which is not so complete.
<jordi> actually, https://launchpad.net/products/gajim/ also promotes the breezy template, those coming from the branch are hidden in "More translations".
<Nafallo> hmm, that kind of sucks indeed :-P
<jordi> carlos: any opinion on that?
<carlos> jordi, sabdfl wanted it that way
<jordi> carlos: ok, then I have to fight the sabdfl :)
<sabdfl> jordi: yes, you do ;-)
<sabdfl> with the breezy translations, we *know* they will show up, quickly, in language packs
<jordi> sabdfl: I really want to discuss this, because it's difficult to find the translation upstream wants to get done.
<sabdfl> at least, when carlos ships language packs
<jordi> sabdfl: right
<jordi> sabdfl: I guess this would be a non-issue with TranslationPushThrough.
<sabdfl> jordi: yes
<sabdfl> even then, we want to sort the strings so that people translate strings that are common with ubuntu first
<jordi> any ideas of how much will it take to get that in?
<sabdfl> so we get the max benefit, soonest
<sabdfl> the major issue, of course, is permissions
<jordi> sabdfl: but of course the problem would be a lot smaller then.
<jordi> because on most cases, the tarsnaltions would differ very little.
<sabdfl> i'll rearrange the portlets, so the upstream ones are more visible
<sabdfl> i'll put them right below the actions portlet
<jordi> sabdfl: how can we make it a bit more obvious that there are more templates available? Maybe s/More translations.../See the other %d templates/g in the product summary?
<jordi> sabdfl: great
<jordi> do you want a bug for this?
<Nafallo> jordi: those po's will get updated from upstream svn at regular interval now?
<jordi>  Nafallo the breezy thing?
<jordi> or the head branch?
<Nafallo> jordi: the upstream translations
<jordi> no, you should refresh them whenever it suits you.
<Nafallo> jordi: we have that permission now?
<jordi> ie, not at the moment. In the future it'll be possible
<jordi> Nafallo: yes, once the template is setup.
<jordi> sabdfl: want me to file a bug about it so you can track it?
<sabdfl> jordi: i'm editing that page as we speak, see if you like it after my next landing (cve rework)
<jordi> sabdfl: good, I can have a look tomorrow in staging.
<Nafallo> sabdfl: YOU ROCK! :-D
<sabdfl>       <p>
<sabdfl>         The recommended target for current translation activity is
<sabdfl>         <strong><span tal:replace="target/displayname" />.</strong>
<sabdfl>         Rosetta includes translations for upstream and Ubuntu, see
<sabdfl>         the "translatable branches" (on the right of this page)         for any upstream translation templates.
<sabdfl>       </p>
<sabdfl> jordi: this won't land tonight, i'm afraid. some heavy lifting to do
* hannosch thinks you all rock and says good night
<jordi> sabdfl: no worries. I'm happy it's being dealt with already, that suffices :)
<jordi> hmm.
<sabdfl> basically, it stays the same, but with stronger hints.
<jordi> yeah, as I see your reasoning for promoting ubuntu translations above the others, my concern was the total lack of visibility for the others. I guess that's enough for a fix.
<sabdfl> in future it would be nice for the product to designate a branch for current work. then we can include that specifically in the body of the page, rather than just in a portlet
<jordi> nod
<kiko> sabdfl, ping?
<jordi> I think we'll requests for that as people join rosetta
<sabdfl> jordi: thanks for coming to UBZ, will be great to have you there
* Nafallo does not have time :-(
<jordi> sabdfl: you can't imagine how exciting it is
<jordi> sabdfl: first time over the atlantic :)
<Nafallo> sabdfl: I'll seek sponsorship for UBZ+1 instead ;-)
<Nafallo> so somewhere near Sweden would be great ;-)
<bradb> kiko, mpt: Check it out: http://69.70.209.33:8086/products/evolution/+bug/5
<bradb> There's no doubt a bit of tuning required to get the UI spot on, but the functionality's all there, in any casea
<sabdfl> Nafallo: by then, we should have LaunchpadKarma for more independent ticket allocation ;-)
<bradb> s/casea/case/
<jordi> fuck, I just got a bounce from Edward Parsons
<sabdfl> bradb: looks good
<bradb> sabdfl: cool :)
<Nafallo> sabdfl: hehe, that sounds good, I think :-)
<sabdfl> jordi: ah well. there's always May 06... ;-)
<jordi> lol
<sabdfl> bradb: could you put the message in a portalMessage?
<jordi> sabdfl: I'm resending from another box :)
<jordi> that isn't blacklisted or anything
<kiko> bradb, wow!
<bradb> sabdfl: I tried that, but then the button appears outside of the portalMessage
<sabdfl> button?
<kiko> bradb, "log in", not "login"
<bradb> sabdfl: for when you're already logged in, in any case
<bradb> sabdfl: the "Yes, ..." button is outside the portalMessage box, for some odd reason
<sabdfl> ok, i see. Hmm. we can make that look a bit better
<bradb> indeed, indeed
<bradb> kiko: right, fixed
<sabdfl> you need to provide a "cancel", which takes the user to canonical_url(bug)
<kiko> bradb, visit http://69.70.209.33:8086/products/firefox/+bug/5/+viewstatus
<kiko> without being logged in
<kiko>  To change this status page, you
<jordi> sabdfl: don't worry, resent now :)
<kiko> bradb, check where that is linking -- it's the wrong place.
<kiko> bradb, you need to do some grepping for +edit
<bradb> kiko: right, there's still tons of damage to clean up. the patch ain't ready yet. just wanted to give a taste of the null bugtask love. :)
<bradb> i haven't even touched the test suite yet.
<kiko> nice!
<bradb> kiko: oh, another treat...
<bradb> kiko: /malone/bugs/1
<bradb> or, heck, /bugs/1, if you feel like it
<kiko> neat
<kiko> bradb, on the first context it finds?
<bradb> kiko: yep, where first == smallest id
<kiko> sounds reasonable.
<bradb> kiko: note that /distros/debian/+sources/mozilla-firefox/+bug/3 also works now
<jordi> kiko: dude I went on the scale today after my little health problem and I am proudly back to 53kgs
<kiko> bradb, very cute
<sabdfl> bradb: the current email change notification doesn't seem to have a good way to handle removals
<bradb> sabdfl: what did you remove?
<sabdfl> bradb: cve
<Nafallo> carlos: when will you nuke translating-karma? ;-)
<sabdfl> i'm restructuring our cve system
<sabdfl> we will fetch the full cve database and have the cve's in the system up front
<bradb> sabdfl: the email doesn't show:
<bradb> CVE references changed:
<carlos> Nafallo, I will try to prepare it tomorrow and I suppose it will be done on Tuesday
<bradb>     - CAN-XXXX-XXXX [some title] 
<bradb> ?
<sabdfl> bradb: not currently, no
<Nafallo> camilotelles: hehe, thanx for the heads up ;-)
<Nafallo> carlos: ^ (dooh)
<sabdfl> bradb: here's the tricky bit
<bradb> sabdfl: ok, that's a bug then, because it's spec'd to do that
<sabdfl> we now have table Cve, and a table BugCve
<sabdfl> i guess i need an SQLObjectDeletionEvent
<sabdfl> is there such a thing?
<bradb> no, not that I created
<mpt> bradb: Nifty.
<sabdfl> i'll do that then
<bradb> mpt: glad you like it :)
<bradb> sabdfl: ok...what about calling it SQLObjectDeletedEvent? to be consistent with SQLObjectCreatedEvent.
<sabdfl> done
<bradb> awesome
<sabdfl> bradb: where are those defined?
<bradb> canonical.launchpad.event.sqlobjectevent
* bradb wraps up for today, later all
* bradb & # out
#launchpad 2005-09-14
<sabdfl> mpt: we definitely need a "highlighted box in the middle of the page"
<sabdfl> could use portlet-style colours
<Nafallo> sabdfl: launchpad _will_ be open-source in the future, right? gajim upstream bugs me about it :-/.
<sabdfl> Nafallo: yes, in time
<sabdfl> we've released bits of it already
<sabdfl> small bits - libraries, and the calendar code
<Nafallo> :-)
<mpt> sabdfl: .highlighted {background-color: #f7f9fa; border: 1px solid #8cacbb; padding: 0.5em;}
<Nafallo> sabdfl: thanx :-) he found this blog entry: http://azure.humbug.org.au/~aj/blog/2005/09/04#2005-09-04-launchpad-freeness
<Nafallo> so I thought it was best to ask ;-)
<sabdfl> mpt: can i commit that?
<sabdfl> to launchpad.css?
<mpt> sure
<sabdfl> mpt: i'll go with dotted
<Burgundavia> sabdfl, does launchpad have an easy way people can request apps to be packaged for a particular distro?
<mpt> not dashed?
* mpt throttles kiko
<sabdfl> Burgundavia: no, that's a great feature
<sabdfl> Burgundavia: if you do up a spec in wiki.launchpad.canonical.com we could discuss it at UBZ
<Burgundavia> sabdfl, sure, will do after I push out the quicktour (which can now be seen here --> http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/quicktour/quicktour.html )
* Nafallo goes to look
<Burgundavia> that version is old, but only a few minor cosmetic things have changed
<Nafallo> Burgundavia: you're not going to add screenshots first? ;-)
<Nafallo> Burgundavia: ah, :-)
<Nafallo> Burgundavia: like screenshots? ;-)
<Burgundavia> Nafallo, no, I am going to ship it like that, so that users can simply imagine the great features
<Nafallo> Burgundavia: lol :-)
<Nafallo> Burgundavia: that's what I thought then ;-)
<Burgundavia> Nafallo, I have to wait for art-freeze on the 29th to start doing screenshots
<Nafallo> ah
* Nafallo was right :-P
<Burgundavia> Nafallo, do use gaim?
<Nafallo> Burgundavia: gajim :-)
<Burgundavia> grr
<Burgundavia> I need a gaim user that connects to multiple different networks (aim, icq, etc.)
<Nafallo> to bad I've converted my girlfriend then ;-)
<sabdfl> Burgundavia: looks awesome. why not borrow some of the ubuntu css?
<Burgundavia> sabdfl, the top bar? I have considered it, not yet tried it out
* carlos -> bed
<sabdfl> SteveA: do our cronscripts run as a user? can they?
<sabdfl> i have to touch an object, and it's giving me :
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/subscribers/cve.py", line 8, in cve_modified
<sabdfl>     cve.datemodified = UTC_NOW
<sabdfl> zope.security.interfaces.ForbiddenAttribute: ('datemodified', <Cve at 0x-579ab1b4>)
<sabdfl> grief
<sabdfl> interesting, because the code seems to be able to poke other values quite happily
<Nafallo> sabdfl: please... how do I get from here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gajim/+pots/gajim/sv to the translation area? ;-)
<sabdfl> Nafallo: add /+translate
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gajim/+pots/gajim/sv/+translate/+login
<sabdfl> that's a bit of a brown paper bagger
<Nafallo> sabdfl: shouldn't that be a link in the portlet? :-)
<sabdfl> Nafallo: yes, it should be
<Nafallo> or what the "actions:"-thingie is called ;-)
<sabdfl> i'm guessing there's a fix on the way
<Nafallo> sabdfl: cool, thanx :-). I guess that would mean I don't have to file a bug about it? :-)
<sabdfl> Nafallo: no, i think that one's already noted
<sabdfl> i may actually be responsible for that
<sabdfl> oops
<Nafallo> sabdfl: hehe :-)
<sabdfl> kiko: that's one for the 1.0 list
<Nafallo> sabdfl: feel free to patch it ;-)
<sabdfl> Nafallo: i just did ;-)
<Nafallo> sabdfl: ROCK ON! :-D
<kiko> wow
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> mpt, so you're okay with the page titles I added?
<mpt> kiko: In fresh RF the titles are already there and the pages work
<mpt> except that +gethelp links to +addticket, which is broken
<kiko> mpt, must be the sab's interference
<mpt> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  relation "ticket" does not exist  SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Ticket WHERE distribution = 1 AND sourcepackagename = 9
<kiko> argh
<kiko> mpt, make schema
<mpt> ok, that works too
<mpt> so I have nothing to do here, then
<kiko> mpt, the pages are already done?
<kiko> wonderful
<mpt> well, placeholders are there
<kiko> any tweaking you'd like to do to them?
<mpt> +translate is rather orange, but otherwise ok
<mpt> yeah, I've tweaked +gethelp
<kiko> mkay
<kiko> well, thanks, then. this is actually worse than I had hoped for, because there's no way stuart's cherrypicking the fat patch all in
<kiko> so I have no clue how I'm going to deal with this :-(
<mpt> If we'd had the support thingy earlier, "Get Help Online..." could have directed straight to +support
<mpt> though that's not a 100%-certain good idea, so perhaps it's good they are different URLs, to allow for redirecting or not based on later decisions
<mpt> Those URLs are going to have to live for years
<kiko> yeah
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  adds status legend to distributon release translations page (bug 2138), and fixes customization link text (patch-2375: mpt@canonical.com)
<jordi> fun, so tar.bz2 uploads break
<jordi> good night mates
<Nafallo> jordi: night, and thanx for everything today :-)
<jordi> np :)
<kiko> stub, so have a few moments to chat?
<stub> kiko: sure
<kiko> stub, so couple of things
<kiko> breezy release was on today
<kiko> so tomorrow people might start hitting +gethelp and +translate
<kiko> these pages are currently 500s
* niemeyer needs some sleep..
<kiko> thankfully enough the sourcepackagenames exist now thanks to your good work
<niemeyer> Night folks
<kiko> niemeyer, sleep is for babies
<niemeyer> :)
<stub> night
<kiko> stub, however, unless we fix the pagetitles, they will go on being 500s
<kiko> breezy releasenoted launchpadintegration
<stub> So there is a patch to cherry pick to fix this?
<kiko> well
<kiko> here's the problem
<kiko> I /have/ a patch which fixes this
<kiko> unfortunately mark landed a fix for the same problem in RF in his massive support-tracker branch
<kiko> so much for keeping patches simple
<stub> So we need to branch production--1.31, fix, and merge back into production--1.31
<stub> Or I can just cherry pick your fix into production
<kiko> I never landed it in RF because of mark's bonk.
<stub> Landing to rocketfuel is nice, because it confirms that the code plays nice with head (cause the tests are run there), and when I cherry pick from there it confirms it runs nice with production too. But landing in rocketfuel is not necessary for production cherry picks.
<kiko> I think the patch I landed added some failing tests to xx-notfound-traversals
<kiko> is that a big deal?
<kiko> stub, the patch basically adds pagetitles -- that's all that's broken there :-(
<stub> Yes - cherry picks will fail unless the tests pass
<kiko> stub, I'll mail you a diff; how about that?
<kiko> :)
<stub> Sure
<stub> If I can remember how to apply a patch manually.
<kiko> patch -p1 < patch
<kiko> sent
<kiko> stub, so on to the next set of problems
<kiko> stub, do you have an updated script from carlos?
<stub> No
<kiko> really?
<kiko> that's a shame
<stub> Unless he landed it in rocketfuel
<kiko> sheesh.
<stub> Does that mean the last run failed and I can resync the staging database today?
<kiko> stub, well, it failed less horribly.
<stub> No diff from you yet btw...
<kiko> stub, so here, I actually have carlos' patch.
<kiko> grumble grumble
<kiko> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel--0/filtered-diff
<stub> So I should pull that branch and run the migration script against staging to see what happens
<kiko> stub, that in addition to RF should produce a beautiful database.
<kiko> well
<kiko> right, if you pick up the stuff carlos landed in RF as well.
<kiko> stub, so ready for part 3 in this drama?
<stub> Ok. I'll resync the staging database, update the code to rocketfuel trunk (with my config file fixes in pqm atm), merge in carlos' branch and run the migration script
<kiko> stub, cool. any idea on how long will it take?
<stub> About two hours for staging updates to all happen (including the db sync), and another 20 odd hours for the migration script to run
<kiko> 20 hours depresses me
<kiko> I was kinda hoping, you know
<kiko> to generate some working language packs tomorrow
<kiko> I should just accept the fact that we're not going to launch rosetta for the next 12 days, right?
<stub> What? That someone pulled out some problematic database entries, added them into the sampledata so we wouldn't have to keep trial-an-error running against production data?
<kiko> hey
<kiko> carlos has been adding tests
<stub> ;)
<kiko> the issue is that there are lots of little corner cases!
<stub> I'm hungy
* kiko throws stub an r
* stub eats it
<kiko> ai ai ai
<kiko> well
<kiko> I'll ask carlos to give me instructions on how to generate the language packs
<kiko> who knows
<kiko> I might convince our DBA to give me read-only access to staging
<stub> You got an account on macquarie or mawson?
<kiko> I used to have one on mawson
<kiko> let's see
<kiko> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<kiko> I guess not anymore.
<stub> I can give  you access if you get an account on a more-secure-than-chinstrap box
<kiko> I'll work on that tomorrow. Does salgado have access?
<stub> I think so
<stub> Nope...
<kiko> hmmm
<stub> Same deal
<kiko> I thought he had an account on one of those boxes
<kiko> okay, I'll ask elmo and stay up tomorrow.
<stub> I'm checking. cprov has on mawson
<stub> As do you!
<stub> Unless elmo closed accounts and left the home directories there
<kiko> id kiko
<kiko> but my password doesn't work, hmmm.
<stub> Yup
<kiko> whee!
<kiko> it worked
<stub> you are there.
<stub> ok... I'll open up readonly access for you.
<kiko> thanks
* kiko should probably generate an ssh key on chinstrap
<stub> You type passwords?
<kiko> stub, does that make sense, generating a key and adding it to my authorized keys?
<kiko> never
<kiko> but I hadn't created keys on chinstrap, just that
<stub> You want a separate key for that account? 
<stub> "psql -d launchpad_staging -H asuka.ubuntu.com -U ro" should now work for you
<kiko> stub, I don't want to go about copying private keys here and there
<stub> Why would you need to have any private keys on the servers?
<kiko> for sshing from chinstrap to mawson?
<stub> Oh. I don't do that.
<elmo> err
<kiko> yes elmo?
<kiko> is that frowned upon?
<elmo> please use the damn proxycommand trick
<kiko> I use it
<kiko> I was just fooled to sshing from chinstrap to mawson and considered the ssh key. but whatever..
<elmo> then why you need to ssh from chinstrap to mawson?
<kiko> because I don't think too much about where I am sshing from
<kiko> perhaps I need more sleep
<kiko> but then again
<kiko> so do you :-P
<kiko> stub, for the record, it's lowercase -h
<kiko> and thanks
<stub> kiko: If you had a private key on chinstrap that let kiko@chinstrap ssh to mawson without passwords or ssh-agent etc., you have just made mawson less secure than chinstrap (defeating the purpose of requiring you to have an account on a machine more secure than chinstrap.) Same think if you ever type your mawson password when logged into chinstrap.
<stub> (not that ssh-agent is a particularly good idea to forward around either)
<stub> Don't convert the attack trees into a mesh
<kiko> okay okay okay
<kiko> stub, ready for part 3 in the drama?
<stub> Ya know, you really don't need to raise the dramatic tension. Just spit it out ;)
<kiko> I need to test the channel
<kiko> so salgado has some shipitness to land tomorrow
<kiko> it's not very difficult
<kiko> I'm doing the review now
<kiko> however
<kiko> it will land, say, tomorrow afternoon
<kiko> now 
<kiko> this doesn't need to go into production until tuesday/wednesday
<kiko> so I was going to ask what you thought of this
<stub> We have landed worse ;)
<kiko> how about cutting production like, say, saturday morning and delaying production rollout till wednesday 
<stub> Yup. Sounds good.
<kiko> or whatever you feel comfortable with
<kiko> because otherwise it's going to be difficult to cherry-pick
<kiko> mark's landed the support tracker
<kiko> that's going to be difficult 
<kiko> I have a QA intern starting on monday
<kiko> so I'll sic him on staging
<kiko> see if he can find bustage in time to fix
<stub> Score!
* stub high fives kiko
<spiv> Q... A?
<kiko> we try harder!
<spiv> What's that? ;)
<kiko> questions and answers
<kiko> he asks questions, spiv answers "sorry, my bug"
<kiko> for instance
<spiv> Q: "Why is it broken?" A: "It's software!"
<kiko> there's this librarian issue
<stub> Todays rollout was brought to you by the letters 'Q' and 'A'
<kiko> I don't know if I've told you about it
<kiko> there are lots of Qs in this issue
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Staging and production config changes (patch-2376: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<kiko> I don't imagine you'll have seen any As lying around? 
<stub> I'm full of A
<spiv> Not yet, but I'll will be looking into today...
<stub> Or I'm full of something, anyway
<kiko> oh so somebody fed you?
<spiv> But in the mean time, I'm un-full of lunch.
<kiko> spiv, hooray for As
<kiko> lunch? is it that late already? my god
<stub> Dammit I still havn't had breakfast!
<stub> type faster kiko
<spiv> stub: Well, me either ;)
<stub> I'm not really aware of the Librarian issue, but if spiv thinks he has a handle on it and will be working on it I probably don't need to ;)
<kiko> that was all meant as just nastiness to master spiv
<kiko> I know the issue is a lot trickier than the traceback suggests
<stub> Is there a bug#?
<kiko> that's a good question
<kiko> let me see
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1887
* stub kicks off the staging update
<kiko> who could have reported such bug?
<stub> What is interesting is that http://librarian.launchpad.net/264524/264557/gl.po is actually there and downloadable from the librarian, so it is purely a client.py issue
<stub> Maybe having difficulties downloading from the librarian (eg. when I forget to bounce it after an upgrade ;) ), but the exception being swallowed and converted to a LookupError
<spiv> stub: Well, it smells like a transaction issue.
<kiko> to me the same
<stub> spiv: Well, the librarian won't serve the file until the transaction that uploaded it has committed.
<stub> (and possibly will need a small delay for the commit to propogate)
<spiv> Tell me more about this "small delay".
<stub> apart from that, I don't see a possible transaction issue in there.
<spiv> Well, just that the client is needing to access database rows that the server has added and committed..
<stub> If you say 'transaction.commit(); get_the_file_from_the_librarian()', there might be a race condition whilst PostgreSQL commits the transaction. If the librarian starts serving the file before that commit has finished, it will still see the old data in the table missing the newly added row.
<stub> (But I'm guessing here)
<spiv> Well, the LookupError is due to a 404 on the server side.  I got it backwards; the server needs to see rows that the client inserted and committed.
<spiv> Hmm.  I would have naively expected transaction.commit() to block until the commit was fully done and the changes visible to any new transaction.
<spiv> But it would perhaps be interesting to see if immediately retrying would work around the problem.
<spiv> Food for thought... I should get some food for my stomach.
<kiko-zzz> my god
<kiko-zzz> need to bed
<stub> spiv: The Librarian connection will not see newly inserted rows if it is already inside a transaction because it is running in serializable transaction isolation level. eg. if Librarian thread had previously issued 'select' statements on the LibraryFileAlias it will not see newly inserted rows until the transaction is reset or the transaction isolation level changed.
<stub> spiv: If we have the librarian issue con.set_isolation_level(0), it will even see uncommitted rows, which could greatly simplify our transactional semantics. As far as I can see, this will not adversely affect the librarian (as it never alters rows and new insertions will never conflict). 
<spiv> stub: In theory, the librarian should be starting a transaction for each web request, and aborting it at the end of those requests.  Your set_isolation_level idea sounds good, though!
* stub considers upgrading to breezy
<stub> spiv: bugger. isolation level 0 is autocommit in psycopg, not read uncommitted (which PostgreSQL doesn't have :-( )
<spiv> Ah, suck.
<stub> spiv: set_isolation_level(1) might help in this case (read committed), which would avoid the need to reset the connection every request if for some reason it isn't being done. But it won't improve the Librarian client transactional semantics at all.
<spiv> I wonder if the client really is committing often enough.
<spiv> The calls to the librarian and the calls to commit in po_export_queue.py are seperate enough that it's hard to tell.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.31: [trivial]  Fix some page titles on production (patch-4: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<spiv> stub: Good rant.
<stub> Didn't get enough sleep last night
<stub> ;)
<spiv> Clearly you should be sleep deprived more often ;)
<carlos> morning
<spiv> carlos: Morning.
<spiv> carlos: can there be more than one pofile and one potemplate in a single export?
<carlos> spiv, more than one pofile, yes. More than one potemplate no
<spiv> carlos: Is it possible that the same pofile might be included in the same export multiple times?  If so, is it likely?
* spiv is finally understanding the po export code somewhat.
<carlos> spiv, no, it's not possible
<carlos> spiv, the db model will not allow that
<spiv> That's good news :)
<carlos> spiv, in fact, I think kiko told me that the code is not able to handle that and if you request the pofile twice, you get a db error
<carlos> spiv, hmm, well, we could export twice the same pofile but in different transactions
<carlos> if different people ask for it
<carlos> it will happen in the same export run, but different transactions
<spiv> Well the question I guess is will IPOExportRequestSet.popRequest return the same object multiple times in one invocation.
<spiv> And it seems the answer is no, which is good :)
<carlos> spiv, right, the answer is no
<carlos> spiv, hmm, looking twice to the db model...
<carlos> spiv, it's possible, but not usual
<spiv> Hmm.
<spiv> So, here's what made me ask the question:
<carlos> spiv, if they request a pofile and later the same pofile as a .mo export
<spiv> transaction.commit() happens between invocations of process_multi_object_request, which deals with multiple files.
<carlos> spiv, hmm, forget that, the db model allows that, the code does not
<spiv> (why the export code refers to "objects" instead of files I don't know)
<carlos> spiv, no idea either, daf wrote that code
<carlos> from what I see, yes, it should be 'files'
<jordi> hey
<carlos> jordi, hi
<carlos> SteveA, hi, around?
<BjornT> carlos: SteveA should be around in 30 mins or so
<carlos> BjornT, ok, thanks
<sabdfl> moin moin
<Kinnison> !niom niom :lfdbas
<lifeless> moin
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> i'm around
<SteveA> carlos: [omg
<SteveA> um, 
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<SteveA> sabdfl: scripts that use zcml generally run as a special user
<carlos> SteveA, hi, did you see kiko's review ?
<SteveA> this user can read/write stuff that has a permission declared for it
<carlos> SteveA, I have a question for you related to the review he did for one of my branches
<SteveA> so in your case above, check that datemodified is in the interface, and is declared as a settable attribute.
<SteveA> carlos: i haven't read any email yet today.  kiko's review of what?
<carlos> REVIEW: carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel--0
<carlos> SteveA, it's related to helpers.py
<carlos> I need to know what should I do with some functions added there in that branch
<carlos> SteveA, he asked me to check it with you
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<carlos> so if you have time, I prefer to move it to the right place now instead of leaving it for another day (or we will forget it...)
<SteveA> carlos: okay, i'll look at it shortly.
<carlos> SteveA, thank you
<SteveA> so, it is about running "sanity_fixes" on a pot message set's data
<sabdfl> SteveA: the issue was a cut-and-paste readonly=True
<carlos> SteveA, yeah
<SteveA> sabdfl: okay, that makes sense.
<SteveA> carlos: so, can you make it a method on a pot msg set?
<sabdfl> SteveA: i have an issue, I'm trying to make a "removeform"
<sabdfl> and have been fudging it with an addform
<sabdfl> but now that I'm trying to add events to the mix, it has all gone pear shaped
<mdke> hi all
<SteveA> what's a typical url that this remove form will be at?
<sabdfl> +unlinkbug
<SteveA> on what?
<sabdfl> basically, I want to render it like an add form
<mdke> i heard the ubuntu members email addresses got set up, how do I activate mine? anyone know?
<mdke> s/addresses/forwards
<SteveA> i need to see the url, including its context object, to make sense of it
<sabdfl> but instead of a def create() and def add(), I just want a def remove()
<SteveA> what's the context object?
<sabdfl> in this case, it's a CVE
<sabdfl> and I want to link, and unlink, it from a bug
<sabdfl> so, i have a BugCve
<sabdfl> and the link form looks like an addform for a BugCve
<SteveA> so, this unlinks a bug from the cve reference, but removing the BugCVE
<sabdfl> with the CVE being a ContextWidget
<SteveA> or perhaps altering the BugCVE
<sabdfl> and the bug being a bug number input widget
<carlos> SteveA, hmm, could try to adapt it to use the 'self' argument yes, otherwise it will not make sense ther
<sabdfl> removing the bugcve
<carlos> there
<sabdfl> there's a similar pattern for subscriptions
<sabdfl> i've handled subscriptions by posting to the core ObjectView, and parsing the form in the __init__ of the object view
<SteveA> carlos: submission.pomsgset.potmsgset.apply_sanity_fixes(translation.translation)
<sabdfl> but wanted to try something different for linking to bugs
<SteveA> can you use an edit form for this?
<SteveA> rather than an add form
<sabdfl> not really, no
<sabdfl> i want to select something for removal
<sabdfl> the problem at the moment is this
<sabdfl> when i remove the BugCve object, the addform createAndAdd method tries to adapt the return value of add() to an IBugCve
<sabdfl> and of course None won't adapt
<sabdfl> i was cheating, and returning the destroyed BugCve, but introducing events makes that trickery unworkable
<sabdfl> let me see what I can do
<SteveA> why do you specifically want to use an add form for removing something?
<carlos> SteveA, sure
<sabdfl> SteveA: because there is no removeform
<sabdfl> it's a hack
<SteveA> you can completely override createAndAdd and make it do what you want.
<SteveA> it sounds like a confusing hack, though.  seeing as this "let's link some content object to some other object, via a linking object, and have a ui on this" is a common pattern in launchpad...
<SteveA> we should have an admin-links kind of form that makes this non-hacky.
<BjornT> Kinnison: on PackageDBRework, in which section does BinaryPackageName belong?
<stub> An add form is just an edit form with create and some extra pain-in-the-bum zodb specific crack (must return an object implementing the interface, because it assumes that result will be stuffed in the ZODB somewere). Unless it has changed recently, edit form is more flexible (addForm extends editform I think)
<SteveA> the other thing about an add form is that it is meant for adding something that is not there already
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  remove unused, broken, code dealing with binary packages. remove BugFactory. (patch-2377: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<SteveA> an edit form is about manipulating something that is already there
<SteveA> a remove form, if it existed, would also be about manipulating something that is already there
<Kinnison> BjornT: binarypackagename didn't change
<BjornT> Kinnison: well, it's broken (not the parts that malone uses, though), it references the BinaryPackage table
<sabdfl> SteveA: the problem is that i dont want to choose the thing to remove, BEFORE I display the form
<sabdfl> here's the detail
<sabdfl> i'm viewing a CVE
<sabdfl> I want to go to CVE/+unlinkbug
<sabdfl> there, I want to see a bug numer input widget
<sabdfl> when I post that form, if the bug number is one for which there is a bugcve on that cve, it should be deleted
<Kinnison> BjornT: The sql object?
<sabdfl> the addform is nice because it allows you to specify the details
<sabdfl> hence, input the bug number
<sabdfl> instead of creating a new bugcve, though, i FIND the BugCve, and the destroy it
<sabdfl> but, the addform then wants to go ahead and add something
<sabdfl> i just want to get rid of that part
<BjornT> Kinnison: yeah
<stub> Because you want to use addform built from the existing IBugCVE schema rather than create a schema to describe your form and use editform?
<Kinnison> BjornT: make a new entry in the table, thanks for spotting it
<SteveA> sabdfl: just override createAndAdd and make it do no creating and adding.
<stub> Mmm... that sounds familiar.
<SteveA> http://faassen.n--tree.net/blog/view/weblog/2005/09/06/0  <-- faassen says to ignore browser:editform and browser:addform, and use zope.formlib.   we can experiment with this in a couple of weeks, when we get the latest zope3.
<sabdfl> stub: the editform wants to edit an object
<SteveA> the editform wants to edit some data.  the data is defined by giving the editform a schema.  you can override EditForm.update() to do whatever you want when the form is updated.
<SteveA> I mean EditView.update()
<SteveA> it is possible to use EditView as the base class for your own view class, and make it a simple browser:page
<SteveA> and not a browser:addform or browser:editform
<SteveA> that gives you a much simpler base to do customizations on
<SteveA> EditView is in lib/zope/app/form/browser/editview.py
<Kinnison> SteveA: What is the officially accepted way of doing logical xnor in python?
<SteveA> don't mess with my head before i've had a cup of tea!
<Kinnison> ddaa gave me ((bool) + (bool)) != 1
<SteveA> we love punning
<Kinnison> we do
<Kinnison> I've commented the line as (bool) XNOR (bool)
<Kinnison> just so we know what it's meant to be
<SteveA> >>> def xnor(a, b):
<SteveA> ...     return (a and b) or (not a and not b)
<SteveA> ...
<SteveA> clarity, please
<Kinnison> Hurrah for single-use clarity methods
<SteveA> for extra points, put the truth table in the docstring, as a doctest
<Kinnison> and for minus points, do it as a lambda?
<SteveA> yes
<Kinnison> :-(
<SteveA> no docstring
<SteveA> and, the confusing word "lambda"
<SteveA> when it grows up, it'll be a sheepda
* Kinnison feels (left and right) or not (left or right) is a clearer xnor than yours
<SteveA> i just ripped it out of wikipedia
<Kinnison> heh
<Kinnison> I just scribbled down a truth table
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> (not a ^ b)
<SteveA> how about that?
<Kinnison> isn't ^ binary xor ?
<Kinnison> in which case we're back to punning
<Kinnison>     if xnor(opts.generator is None, opts.intervention is None):
<Kinnison> that's just dandy
<SteveA> >>> True ^ False
<SteveA> True
<SteveA> so, it does work boolean in a boolean context
<Kinnison> okay, since it returned a bool
<SteveA> using the xor function is nice and clear, though
<SteveA> and i don't suppose speed matters at all here
<Kinnison> gah
<Kinnison> it's too late
<Kinnison>     if not ((opts.generator is None) ^  (opts.intervention is None)):
<Kinnison> and I'm not rewriting that line *AGAIN*
<SteveA> okay
<Kinnison> Can everyone please tell lifeless to get a better song?
<lifeless> dum de dum, dum dum
* Kinnison 's brain dribbles out of his ears
<lifeless> drib bib ble, drib le
<cprov> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> cprov: pong
<cprov> SteveA:  could you do another quick-review for buildd ?
<SteveA> ok
<cprov> SteveA: -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileM8sw8a.html
<Kinnison> Is there a cheap way to convert a dict of dicts into something with attributes instead of keys?
<carlos> stub, are you running the migration script on staging already? or are you waiting for my merge?
<Kinnison> it appears you're not allowed to monkeypatch dict instances :-(
<stub> carlos: It is running now
<stub> 24.7005 done (985000 of 3987779). eta 12:26:46.294794
<SteveA> Kinnison: kind of
<carlos> cool
<carlos> stub, thank you
* carlos -> out for a while
<carlos> see you later
<SteveA> Kinnison: why?  adding arbitrary attributes to things is generally a bad idea
<stub> carlos: Thank kiko - he told me about it ;)
<carlos> stub, I know
<carlos> but I was not sure if you were waiting for me to merge my branch or not
<carlos> and I had some problems adapting the test to the changes asked by kiko
<Kinnison> SteveA: for code prettiness
<SteveA> Kinnison: yuck
<SteveA> Kinnison: arbitrary attribute access is very low-level in python 
<Kinnison> SteveA: self.config.intervention.pretarup is prettier than self.config["intervention"] ["pretarup"] 
<carlos> as you are running it already... I have some time to fix it before merging ;-)
* carlos -> out
* Kinnison shrugs, I'll use ordinary dicts
<SteveA> if you really want to do it, write a wrapper class that implements getattr as a call to __getitem__
<SteveA> but, i think it is grim
<SteveA> now, if that's launchpad.conf you're talking about...
<Kinnison> it's not
<Kinnison> but hey :-)
<SteveA> cprov: reviewed, emailed.  approved with some comments.
<cprov> SteveA: thank you
<ddaa> Kinnison: I just find "xnor(a, b)" to be more obscure than "bool(a) + bool(b) == 1"
<ddaa> "bool(a) + bool(b) != 1" even...
<Kinnison> ddaa: But you're not my reviewer :-)
<ddaa> SteveA: can I be the reviewer of Kinnison's patch, please? :)
<Kinnison> ddaa: There's klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow! There's klingons on the starboard bow! Scrape 'em off, jim!
<lifeless> oneButNotBoth(a, b)
* Kinnison loves that noise
<lifeless> or if you extend objects... a.oneButNotBoth(b)
<SteveA> ddaa: dude, it's a pun.  puns are bad.
<SteveA> lifeless: that's a nice function name, especially for those not familiar with the wealth of logical operators
<ddaa> "when it grows up, it will be sheepda"... and you say puns are bad...
<lifeless> SteveA: but nuns are good
<SteveA> ddaa: i'm not committing that one to code.
* Kinnison refers lifeless to http://www.nun.org.uk/
<SteveA> lifeless: it is a requirement for the job, i hear.
<ddaa> SteveA: my argument was that the standard (not the common US one) logical diagram notation represents XOR as a box with "=1" inside it.
<lifeless> ddaa: common in Paris ?
<cprov> SteveA: ->  Why is there a '-' in here? did you mean the UNKNOWN-SUM ?
<ddaa> lifeless: I said, "standard, not common"
<SteveA> cprov: yes
<lifeless> ddaa: so your standard is uncommon ?
<Kinnison> lifeless: sorry, http://www.nun.org.uk/fetishworks.png
* ddaa goes back at increasing launchpad value
<Kinnison> lifeless: eitherOr is better than oneButNotBoth
<cprov> SteveA: it's really not related with the patch, you know it, but I'll change, it's ok
<lifeless> SteveA: alternatively, 'onlyOneOf(<list>)'
<lifeless> Kinnison: not for americans or other non english speakers
<SteveA> cprov: great
<sivang> sabdfl: ping, 'sup?
<sivang> sabdfl: I just managed to set up my dialer net connection in breezy, so it seems that all is needed is the right PPTP server addressed and the nameservers per each ISP, what would you say of maybe adding to launchapd an interface in which ISPs can update their data, and then each lunchpad managed distribution can pull this data up into their respective netconnection pkgs..
<sivang> could be a nice feature for people in countires in which dialers are mandatory
<sivang> (Like .IL for example)
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> the pythno problem-files have precisely two revisions.
<lifeless> one in 1998-08-18, Initial revision by jack.
<SteveA> these are the ones with the stupid filenames?
<lifeless> and one to delete them in 1999-02-01 'removed old IDE stuff -- jvr' by just
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, junk
<lifeless> I'm inclined to just Filter them out and report that.
<lifeless> do yo uthink the python community will care ?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> ancient history
<lifeless> cool
<SteveA> and junk
<SteveA> hardly even worth mentioning
<lifeless> ok.
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<Kinnison> I: Base system installed successfully.
<Kinnison> just like me, it longs to be, debootstrapped
<Kinnison> :-)
<lifeless> this after you turn down a office whipping
<lifeless> such _mixed_ signals
* Kinnison likes to keep you on your toes
<lifeless> promises promises
<jordi> sabdfl: for Xfce, would it make sense to create a new translators group?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  correct computation of month bounds when timezone is not UTC (patch-2378: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<lifeless> SteveA: how do I tell if a python string has non 7-bit ascii characters ?
<Kinnison> str.encode("ascii") and trap the exception?
<lifeless> thanks
<Kinnison> or, len([c for c in string if ord(c) > 127] )
<Kinnison> which may, or may not, be faster
<SteveA> Kinnison: bool, not len
<Kinnison> prollobolee
* Kinnison shrugs
<Kinnison> 12:40 < mjg59> I like Tom Lord
<Kinnison> 12:40 < mjg59> He's charmingly mad
* Kinnison snorts
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah?
<SteveA> do you know the exact url that the "get help" app menu item will go to?
<SteveA> oh, it's okay, i have it
<lifeless> jamesh: has the lp gpg stuff hlanded yet ?
<jamesh> SteveA: sourcepackage-gethelp.pt is the page template
<lifeless> jamesh: and what did you think of the pendingreviews work ?
<SteveA> jamesh: yeah, i wanted to check that it would go do 'breezy' and not 'hoary'
<jordi> is anyone feels like fixing a trivial bug, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1857 :)
<jordi> it's been bugging me for a while
<jamesh> lifeless: looks okay.  I'll merge it soon.
<lifeless> jamesh: sweet
<lifeless> jamesh: I'll feed you updates if there are bzr api changes (there will be)
<jamesh> SteveA: it uses the "lsb_release --codename" command to pick the distrorelease name
<jamesh> SteveA: so it does the right thing whichever release you are using
<jamesh> it'd potentially work for distros other than Ubuntu, provided lsb_release gives the right info
<niemeyer> Good morning!
<Keybuk> heyhey
<salgado> Kinnison, around?
<Kinnison> salgado: yo
<Kinnison> lifeless: mmm, napples
<salgado> hi Kinnison. I forgot what we discussed about that columns that were missing notNulls... binarypackagerelease.{essential, architecturespecific} must have a notNull=True. is that right?
<Kinnison> yep, that's what we decided
<lifeless> niemeyer: morning
<lifeless> ddaa: niemeyer is here, you should confirm dates
<lifeless> ddaa: love the siren
<lifeless> ddaa: I could do this all day
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  handle +translate and +gethelp pages of sourcepackages that do not exist in a particular distrorelease by displaying the comingsoon page instead of giving a 404. (patch-2379: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> lifeless: There's klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow! There's klingons on the starboard bow! Scrape 'em off, ddaa!
<Kinnison> ddaa: http://10.90.90.199/Music/Misc/Star%20Trekkin&.mp3
<Kinnison> lifeless: check out ddaa's facial expression
<niemeyer> lifeless: Good morning
<lifeless> niemeyer: how are you ? ready for the trip ?
<niemeyer> lifeless: Do you have an idea about how much money do we need for one week in London?
<niemeyer> lifeless: Almost ready
<lifeless> we have room and breakfast paid for
<lifeless> you'll need about 20 pounds for transport
<lifeless> and there is an allowance fo 15pounds a day for lunch and dinner combined, but that is expensed so you get it back later
<lifeless> so add that all up :)
<ddaa> and about 50 pounds for the occasional extra (beer, more expensive food, etc.)
<ddaa> food in london is insanely expensive, it's _very_ easy to overdue the dinner allowance
<ddaa> * to overdo
<niemeyer> 200 pounds should probably make it then..
<ddaa> 100 should be more than enough
<ddaa> niemeyer: I need to book my plane tickets. When are you flying to Montreal (so I'll try to book in the same plane, or as close as possible), and when and where would you like me to land in Brazil?
<lifeless> you should spend 1 week with niemeyer in brazil before heading to montreal
* niemeyer checks
<niemeyer> ddaa:
<niemeyer> > 25 OCT - GRU - EWR - 2210 - 0600 +1
<niemeyer> > 26 OCT - EWR - YUL - 0725 - 0850
<niemeyer> That's the flight to Montreal
* ddaa got too used to direct flights...
<ddaa> niemeyer: you are taking leave days on 27, 28, 31 and 1st nov?
<ddaa> (or maybe only the first three...)
<niemeyer> ddaa: Huh?
<ddaa> You are expected in Montreal on Nov. 1st
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ah, no, I'm going to be there for the two weeks.
<ddaa> I'm was asking whether you took the days between your arrival and Nov. 1st as leave or if you plan to be working.
<ddaa> That's not what the wiki says...
<ddaa> When you are going to be there and when you are required are two different things.
<ddaa> So, I want to know if the early time in Montreal will be a leave for you, or if it will be working time. So we can figure out when I should arrive.
<lifeless> ddaa: are you not going to brazil ?
<ddaa> When I should I brazil, I mean.
<lifeless> ddaa: if you are going to brazil, all the matters is that you arrive on the 16th or so
<lifeless> 1 week before the date you leave.
<ddaa> I'm moderately enthusiast at the perpective of extending the away time by two full weeks.
<ddaa> * enthusiastic
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok, I'll check that..
<ddaa> so, if niemeyer does not take the time between his early arrival and the beginning of the LP team sprint as leave to enjoy the area, I'd rather try to use these days for the HCTLaunchpad sprint
<ddaa> otherwise, I guess I will have to take these as leave as well.
<ddaa> niemeyer: okay, tell me when you've decided whether you want to spend those early days in montreal on the sprint or on something else. I am already overdue for my plane bookings.
<niemeyer> ddaa: I'm not planning any leaves..
<lifeless> ah I see
<lifeless> niemeyer: I think you booked slightly early :0). We're just updating things
<niemeyer> lifeless: Understood.. that's the case indeed. Will check the flights again.
<spiv> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi andrw
<SteveA> i pinged you about an sqlobject issue, but i sent a mail to the list anyway.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  Fixing Buildd-Slave process termination workflow (patch-2380: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<kiko> carlos, carlos, carlos 
<carlos> kiko, kiko, kiko
<carlos> kiko, I'm going to have lunch now
<carlos> will talk when I'm back, ok?
<kiko> one sec though
<kiko> carlos, just confirm with me: stub's running the updated script, correct?
<carlos> kiko, right
<kiko> and okay with the review I sent?
<kiko> stub granted me RO access to the database
<kiko> so I can generate the new language packs IF you put up a wikipage explaining exactly how they are built
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA: pong
<mpt> woo, 17 conflicts
<jbailey> jordi: Around?
<Keybuk> niemeyer: about?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Pong
<sabdfl> carlos: are you landing a fix for the pofile menus?
<carlos> sabdfl, I landed a fix for the upload/download last week, nothing more
<Keybuk> niemeyer: busy?
<sabdfl> carlos: staging doesn't look right
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Nothing that couldn't be interrupted
<Kinnison> ciao dudes, lunchtastic
<Keybuk> I thought I might take half an hour to explain how Sourcerer works
<carlos> sabdfl, I know, I added the old action links. I don't know why the new layout is not working
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Perfect!
<carlos> sabdfl, In fact I thought those new menu tabs were removed until mpt told me that it was a css change
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I'm working on it, so it'll be great indeed.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Interrupt me whenever you want. ;))
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> so the basic class in Sourcerer is Inventory
<Keybuk> think of it as simply a list of items that are sub-classes of InventoryItem
<Keybuk> the job of sourcerer can be summed up as
<Keybuk> 1) turn a bunch of files on disk into an Inventory, and a set of matching directories of source
<carlos> kiko, the review is ok. The test is taking me much more time than the code changes.... it's not so easy to test those new methods as part of POTMsgSet...
<Keybuk> 2) match InventoryPatchItems to their parents; match them to their counterpart Manifest*Entry objects in the previous release and general clean-up
<Keybuk> 3) product a Manifest from the Inventory
<kiko> carlos, well, as I said, you could just XXX it, and fix it later -- we don't want you to lose time over this
<kiko> there are other battles to fight
<Keybuk> the code for #2 and #3 are in the Inventory class, and InventoryItem classes
<carlos> kiko, it's done, is the test the only thing that gives me problems
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Ok
<Keybuk> and are pretty much intended to be generic across the board.  Once you have an Inventory, you do the same job on it [ inv.priorManifest(old_manifest); inv.prepareImport(); new_manifest = inv.createManifest() ] 
<Keybuk> you can see those calls in sourcerer.bubblewrap
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Yes, I did that yesterday, and created a xml manifest using xmlfiles
<Keybuk> yup
<Keybuk> so if you look through Inventory, some of the noteworthy functions
<Keybuk> Inventory.priorManifest, InventoryItem.matchingManifestEntry and InventoryItem.priorManifestEntry
<Keybuk> these deal with matching up an InventoryItem to an equivalent ManifestEntry in the previous version
<Keybuk> it's pretty simple -- if it's the same type with roughly the same path, we assume it's the same
<niemeyer> Right
<carlos> kiko, and anyway, the tests are working now...
<Keybuk> Inventory.parentItems, Inventory.orphanItems, Inventory.matchOrphansToParents, Inventory.matchItems, Inventory.removeOrphans, InventoryItem.canBeParent, InventoryItem.isOrphan, InventoryItem.isParent, InventoryItem.tryParet
<Keybuk> those all deal with matching patches up to their parent item
<Keybuk> basically it's try every patch with every possible parent (where parents can include patches with known parents) until it applies without problem
<niemeyer> That's a tricky part
<Keybuk> yeah, basically you have
<Keybuk> parents: items that can be the parent to a patch.  This is "solid" things like a tar file, a zip file, a directory of source, etc.  something we don't need to build
<niemeyer> Keybuk: What do you do with "unknown" cases?
<Keybuk> orphans: items that _need_ a parent.  This is just "patches" at the moment -- but later we might make changesets or xdeltas, etc.
<niemeyer> Ok
* bradb jumps on the double-digit conflict bandwagon
<Keybuk> now if you look at the parentItems function, it actually tries to order them intelligently using the "hints" for each item (more on these later)
<Keybuk> so basically it uses the "this is what patches will apply to" hint as the first one to try
<Keybuk> and we look through those lists through Inventory.matchItems
<Keybuk> which puts successful matches back onto the parents list for the next try
<Keybuk> rinse, repeat, until we have no more parents to try
<Keybuk> if we have orphans left over, we remove their inventory items -- we can't import them.  but by doing this we _don't_ remove the actual patch file later, which means that the patch is just imported in the parent as-is
<Keybuk> so instead of an empty "patches" directory with a branch for the patch file inside it
<Keybuk> you see a "patches" directory with a checked in, version-controlled, patch file
<Keybuk> every instance I've seen so far, it's been a patch that actually doesn't apply and is obsolete and left in the source because the maintainer didn't bother removing it
<niemeyer> Humm..
<niemeyer> One case that comes into my mind is a -p0 patch adding a new file.
<Keybuk> yeah, those work for everything <g>  fortunately we default to applying it to the .diff.gz (in Debian's case) so the result is almost always right
<Keybuk> if we get it slightly wrong, it's ok -- the user can fix it up with hct later
<niemeyer> Understood
<Keybuk> we now have an Inventory with matched up patches and parents hopefully
<Keybuk> so we go and make sure that it exists on the disk in the right state -- that's the Inventory.placeInLibrary, Inventory.cleanLibrary, InventoryItem.placeInLibrary functions
<Keybuk> in effect, we have a directory for each InventoryItem which contains a clean copy of the source we want to import for it
<Keybuk> (ie. with files-that-will-be-branches removed and stuff)
<Keybuk> (note that Library in HCT terms doesn't refer to the Launchpad Librarian -- spiv stole my term)
<Keybuk> a Library (hct.util.library) is just a managed temp directory
<niemeyer> Yes.. it's a directory where files are expanded.
<niemeyer> Interesting concept :)
<Keybuk> ok, so the final thing we do is call Inventory.createManifest (which calls InventoryItem.createManifestEntry and InventoryItem.createBranch)
<niemeyer> But TempDir would be a better name, I think.. ;))
<Keybuk> this creates a Manifest object and lots of Manifest*Entry objects in it that look and smell exactly like the Inventory ones
<Keybuk> but also does the job of actually making the baz branches, doing the import, etc.
<Keybuk> the end result is something we can use with HCT
<niemeyer> Cool
<Keybuk> so that's stages #2 and #3 of Sourcerer, we entirely skipped stage #1
<Keybuk> which is perhaps the "interesting" bit
<niemeyer> Who handles the actual import procedure? I mean, someone has to take care about moving the new files into the correct old files, and removing unexistent old files, right?
<niemeyer> Or perhaps baz already has some smartness for that?
<Keybuk> most of that is done by HCT -- at this point Sourcerer just acts like an HCT client and does "working_tree.importFrom(library_dir)"
<Keybuk> that's hct.workingtree.WorkingTree.importFrom
<niemeyer> Ok
<Keybuk> (hct has an equivalent to baz import)
<Keybuk> so, stage #1
<Keybuk> turn a bunch of files on the disk into an Inventory
<niemeyer> Inspect!
<Keybuk> this is partly specific to a source format, and partly generic base classes that can be overriden
<Keybuk> and yup, that's what Inspector is all about
<Keybuk> the base class here is the Inspector
<Keybuk> there are sub-classes to deal with particular file-types; TarInspector, ZipInspector, PatchInspector, etc.
<Keybuk> the job of an inspector is to open up the file, get it onto disk if it can, go through the contents, identify any other special files within it, and instantiate a new Inspector for those
<Keybuk> pretty much, instantiating any Inspector sub-class does this
<Keybuk> note that for a patch, we must _already_know_ at this point what its parent is and prune level -- so this is only really useful for things like the .diff.gz
<niemeyer> Keybuk: It will inspect the patch itself, or the full tree with the patch applied?
<Keybuk> it inspects the patch itself
<Keybuk> the full tree is useful if we find other things in it, only
<Keybuk> the *Inspector classes are pretty trivial, and hopefully obvious in how they work
<Keybuk> their job is to create an Inventory of that file
<Keybuk> and they do this in partnership with another class, FileInventory
<niemeyer> So, they get a orig.tar.gz, and find the patches inside it. Is that the case?
<Keybuk> yup
<niemeyer> Ok.. it didn't sound obvious at first because rpms are a bit different in that sense.
<Keybuk> when an Inspector starts, it calls FileInventory.start(); for each "interesting file/dir/etc." it finds inside it, it calls FileInventory.append*(); and when done it calls FileInventory.finish()
<Keybuk> you always have an Inspector/FileInventory pair
<niemeyer> I don't think a Inspector would be needed for rpms, since the interesting content is always "outside".
<Keybuk> in fact, if you look at the inspect() example function at the bottom, it instantiates a FileInventory then the Inspector and couples them
<niemeyer> We just need one, perhaps, that will inspect SRPM files.
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> the job of FileInventory is to decide whether what the Inspector has found it useful or not
<niemeyer> ... and store it, if it is.
<Keybuk> and to make InventoryItem objects for useful things, and ignore non-useful ones
<Keybuk> yup
<Keybuk> there's stuff in there to turn a filename into something "Inventory-local"
<Keybuk> if you look at the bottom of debian.py, you'll see there's actually a FileInventory sub-class it uses which grabs out the top-level debian/ directory and turns it into the packaging item
* niemeyer checks
<niemeyer> Nice!
<Keybuk> (it's almost all doc-string, that class)
<Keybuk> so now we have a generic framework for inspecting any kind of file, and making a chain of InventoryItems out of it
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Yes, very well documented.
<Keybuk> we still need an uber-object to actually make a complete Inventory of the lot, as well as pick out the files to inspect
<Keybuk> the simplest of those is upstream.py
<Keybuk> UpstreamInventory just picks the appropriate Inspector class, matches it with a FileInventory object it creates, and takes the items out of it it [ self.extend(contents) ] 
<Keybuk> so if you want a Manifest of any zip or tar file you have on disk; that's what you use
<carlos> kiko, ping
<Keybuk> there's one little bit on the end of that, the branchPolicy() function -- this has the job of setting the name and hint for any interesting things in the inventory
<Keybuk> it always just sets the first item to ORIGINAL_SOURCE and suggests --release-- for the branch name
<niemeyer> Ahh, so that's what model.name is
<Keybuk> yeah, I'll get to models in about 10 minutes <g>
<niemeyer> :)
<Keybuk> so, UpstreamInventory gives us the inventory of a simple one-file sourec
<Keybuk> DebianInventory (in debian.py) is along the same lines, but a bit more complex
<Keybuk> it possibly has to inspect two files (.orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz)
<Keybuk> and the branchPolicy function is actually quite involved
<Keybuk> with various hints and names that can be assigned to different bits
<Keybuk> and even more wild, it actually reforms the Inventory sometimes
<Keybuk> if we were to leave the inventory as-is, we'd end up creating an .orig.tar.gz and a .diff.gz -- which while exactly what we saw, aren't the best form for distro people -- they expect an .orig.tar.gz and an unpacked directory
<Keybuk> so we mutate the inventory to turn the diff into an InventoryCopyItem instead, and rename/move all the children of that about
<niemeyer> Makes a lot of sense
<Keybuk> on top of all that is bubblewrap
<Keybuk> it picks either UpstreamInventory or DebianInventory, runs the functions in the right order to make a Manfiest and saves it to the HCT URL given
<Keybuk> it takes away the sharp-edges
<niemeyer> "Copy" is how the assembled tree will be generated out of the baz/bzr branch, right?
<Keybuk> right, a Manifest consisting entirely of ManifestCopyEntry objects is basically an arch config
<niemeyer> Interesting
<bradb> sabdfl: Just a note that because I've changed everything to be registered on IBugTask instead of IBug now, anything that you do that involves registering things against those interfaces or writing ZPT against those APIs as their context, or traverser code that traverses IBug or IBugTask will give me a lot of hard-to-resolve conflicts.
<Keybuk> ok, so musings on how to do an SRPM importer with this model
<Keybuk> you could create an SrpmInspector which knows how to unpack them, spread the contents on disk, and inherently cause those contents to be inspected (because that's implicit)
<Keybuk> and then an SprmInventory class which just instantiated an SprmInspector/FileInventory pair and applied branchPolicy afterwards
<Keybuk> most of the code to do that can be c&p from the old rpm.py -- it just happens to predate this cute model of doing imports
<Keybuk> (in particular rpm.py still contains its own "patch dating" code, before I ripped it off into the generic core)
* lifeless gets nervous at cute code
<lifeless> s/at/around
<Keybuk> lifeless: dude, you helped design it
<Keybuk> you sat me down on your knee and taught me about programming patterns, and unit tests, and stuff
<lifeless> Keybuk: run and hide, run and hide!
<Kinnison> Keybuk: you sat on lifeless' knee?
<Keybuk> waayyyyyyy back in August last year
<Kinnison> that explains a lot
<lifeless> Keybuk: I'm just teasing. Don't you get nervous around cute things ?
<Keybuk> lifeless: no, I get horny
* Kinnison nods
<lifeless> they are not exclusive y'know :)
<Keybuk> niemeyer: anyway, dodging the peanuts from the gallery for a minute ...
* lifeless launches a lolly goblet
<Keybuk> most of the code in rpm.py can be thrown away in favour of the generic core -- and c&p to turn it into an SrpmInspector class instead
<Keybuk> or, if you prefer, you could just write the "unpack an srpm, spread it out and inspect the pieces" code in SrpmInventory itself
<niemeyer> Ok
<Keybuk> (there's no DebianSourceInspector, for example)
<Keybuk> I'm not actually sure which would be easier
<niemeyer> I'll figure it out :)
<Keybuk> I suspect SrpmInspector is easier, because you just have to write the "open an srpm", "list the contents of an srpm" and "put the contents on disk somewhere" functions
<Keybuk> the Inspector stuff takes care of the rest for you
<niemeyer> I was thinking about building an assembled tree which would match the format expected by rpmbuild (SOURCES/*, SPECS/*.spec, etc).
<Keybuk> yup
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Is that what you had in mind?
<Keybuk> so Manifest output expectations
<Keybuk> don't bother trying to replicate the two-level Debian format -- that's actually going away with W&P
<Keybuk> SOURCES/<tar file name>
<Keybuk> PATCHES/<patch name>
<niemeyer> Nice!
<Keybuk> SPECS/<spec name>   (btw... InventoryFileItem/ManifestFileItem is what you want for this)
<Keybuk> is one possibility
<Keybuk> though, to be entirely honest, I'd actually suggest just doing:
<Keybuk> <tar file name>
<Keybuk> <patch name>
<Keybuk> <spec name>
<Keybuk> it's up to you though, either way would work well
<Keybuk> making them match rpmbuild has plus points, so does making them flat
<Keybuk> you can pick
<niemeyer> Are you talking about the assembled tree or the branches?
<Keybuk> the assembled tree looks like the "path" entry for each ManifestEntry
<Keybuk> I'm talking about the contents of the path field :)
<niemeyer> :)
<Keybuk> ok, so almost exactly 10 minutes later
<Keybuk> a quick recap on the fields of Manifest, I think you probably know all of these by now, but just making sure
<Keybuk> path -- where it goes in the assembled tree
<Keybuk> Debian sources have an icky "source-1.0/debian/patches/01-fix-something.patch" format for this
<ddaa> Keybuk: is any of your stuff using foreign keys to the changeset table?
<Keybuk> but it means it gets assembled in the right format for dpkg-buildpackage
<Keybuk> ddaa: yes, ManifestEntry
<mpt> SteveA: Should class SourcePackageFacets(StandardLaunchpadFacets): exist any more?
<SteveA> mpt: ping again
<Keybuk> hint -- this is a ManifestEntryHint
<Keybuk> ORIGINAL_SOURCE = reserved for the original, unmodified source tarball
<mpt> (10:36:27) SteveA: mpt: ping
<mpt> (10:42:31) mpt: SteveA: pong
<Keybuk> PATCH_BASE = default base for new patches (if the user doesn't specify one)
<Keybuk> (give it to the major source tarball of the package)
<SteveA> mpt: yep, just came back from lunch
<Keybuk> PACKAGING = for you, the spec item
<Keybuk> dirname -- this isn't anything to do with path; this is the directory name that gets encoded _inside_ the tarball, zip or patch
<jbailey> Keybuk: How does get_source notice that you've added something to hct?  Does it rely on a new version of get_source being added, or is it just waiting for your script to do the import?
<Keybuk> a Entry with path="foo/bar-1.0.tar.gz" and dirname="wibble-1.0/" would create foo/bar-1.0.tar.gz which when unpacked puts all the files under wibble-1.0/
<mpt> SteveA: The reason I ask is that I found two copies of it in browser/sourcepackage.py, probably a bad merge
<ddaa> Keybuk: is that precious data, or can you regenerate it?
<Keybuk> for patches, this is also the major hint as to the -pX date
<Keybuk> ddaa: precious
<SteveA> almost certainly a bad merge
<Keybuk> jbailey: grabs the list once a day
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Gotcha
<Keybuk> (and sourcerer uses the same list to do the imports)
<mpt> SteveA: So, should it exist at all, or not?
<Keybuk> niemeyer: finally there's branch and changeset (ooh look, two of the conversations just merged <g>)
<Keybuk> branch is the arch branch we need to checkout
<SteveA> mpt: i expect it should exist.
<Keybuk> and changeset is the actual changeset on that branch
<mpt> ok
<Keybuk> because sources can share a branch, changeset is important -- it tells us whether to checkout --patch-1 or --patch-9 of the debian/ directory
<ddaa> Keybuk: in production, all the ManifestEntry.changeset are NULL
<Keybuk> as well as /any/ other piece of the source
<jbailey> Keybuk: 'kay.  I'll be more patient then. =)
<Keybuk> ddaa: there's no imports in production, so I'm rather surprised if there's any ManifestEntry records at all
<Nafallo> carlos, jordi: seahorse is not translatable?
<lifeless> allo allo allo
<lifeless> whats up ?
<Keybuk> launchpad_hct=# select count(*) from manifestentry;
<Keybuk>   5250
<Keybuk> launchpad_hct=# select count(*) from manifestentry where changeset=null;
<ddaa> we would like to be able to DROP TABLE Changeset as part of the BranchDataStorage (because we are removing Changeset.branch and that would be annoying to convert)
<Keybuk>      0
<lifeless> hang ong
<lifeless> this discussion, if its what I think it is is premature.
<lifeless> ddaa: in production, its safe to drop the changesets as tey are nmot referenced yet.
<Keybuk> sorry
<Keybuk> launchpad_hct=# select count(*) from manifestentry where changeset is null;
<Keybuk>    111
<Keybuk> <g>  me learns SQL again
<lifeless> Keybuk: we'll be talking next weelk aboutthe impact on hct, you me mark neimeyer
<Keybuk> lifeless: that's cool
<Keybuk> I suspect it will be "replace changeset with revno" or something
<ddaa> lifeless: ack, but I wanted to check because "yet" tends to have very changing values.
<Keybuk> or "don't update casey to the latest db yet"
<lifeless> Keybuk: right. that would be bad.
<Keybuk> (back to the lecture)
<ddaa> Keybuk: something like that, Changeset -> Revision and Changeset.branch -> RevisionNumber table
<Keybuk> niemeyer: so, that's ManifestEntry's properties ... ManiefstPatchEntry also has an extra "patch_on" field that tells us what the patch gets applied to; or should be diff'd from
<Keybuk> that's actually a reference to the ManifestEntry object, rather than a number or anything
<Keybuk> in the database we use sequence numbers to replicate that
<Keybuk> ddaa: works for me
<ddaa> lifeless: so, IIUC I should not DROP TABLE but DELETE everything.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Understood
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Change u'\u2022' with a space character automatically. r=kiko (patch-2381: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, DELETE FROM REVISION
<Keybuk> niemeyer: right, now if you look at InventoryItem you'll see it basically has the same properties
<Keybuk> but with a few variations
<Keybuk> parent_item <~> patch_on  (actually ManifestEntry will probably become parent_item soon because of a bug I found :p)
<Keybuk> virtual instead of branch/changeset -- at Inventory time, we don't yet have the branches; we just need to know whether or not we make branches
<Keybuk> a virtual item is one that we need to assemble, but doesn't actually have a branch of its own -- a typical example is an .orig.tar.gz that only contains other tarballs -- no point checking in something empty
<niemeyer> Hummm.. interesting. Wasn't aware about those.
<Keybuk> there's also prefix, which is the common path of everything inside it -- this is used to generate dirname, and regenerate it if we change our minds later
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> virtual items pretty much only show up in Debian
<Keybuk> you can do tricks like this
<Keybuk> path="foo.tar.gz", virtual=True
<Keybuk> path="foo.tar.gz/other1.tar.gz", virtual=False
<Keybuk> path="foo.tar.gz/other2.tar.gz", virtual=False
<Keybuk> other1 and other2 will be imported as branches
<Keybuk> hct assemble will create just a foo.tar.gz file
<Keybuk> which when unpacked gives you other1.tar.gz and other2.tar.gz files
<niemeyer> Ohh! Cool :)
<Keybuk> which when unpacked give you their respective branches
<Keybuk> (the path of any entry/item can be relative to the path of another ... which means it gets assembled inside it)
<Keybuk> consider
<Keybuk> foo-1.0/debian/, virtual=False (--packaging--)
<Keybuk> foo-1.0/debian/patches/01-something.patch, virtual=False
<Keybuk> foo-1.0/debian/patches/02-something.patch, virtual=False
<Keybuk> the patches/01-something.patch and patches/02-something.patch are assembled inside the debian (packaging) directory before that is put in place
<Keybuk> the debian/ (packaging) directory is itself relative to the foo-1.0/ branch
<kiko> carlos, you are da man
<Keybuk> and there's one more property of InventoryItem  (and ManifestEntry too, but it's in one of my secret uncommitted directories right now)
<Keybuk> mode
<Keybuk> uh, model
* Keybuk learns to type
<Keybuk> model is an instance of BranchModel (in hct.model)
<Keybuk> all InventoryItems have them
<Keybuk> so, to explain what they do, I'll explain why they exist
<cprov> SteveA: ping ?
<Keybuk> I was having a hard time keeping track of whether to branch off the upstream import, the original tarball, the point in cvs we found the closest copy, etc.
<Keybuk> I had code that tried to assign a priority to each one, and only defer in cases of lower priority
<Keybuk> then I tried to reorder the code to do things in priority order
<Keybuk> neither worked and confused the buggery out of me
<SteveA> cprov: hello
<Keybuk> so I charted it all out on my whiteboard, and had a little table of "parent in the manifest", "entry from previous manifest", "upstream import we're based on", "point in cvs we found"
<Keybuk> and tried to work out the net effect
<Keybuk> and I realised, why not just have a class that encapsulated that table
<Keybuk> then I could dump the entire logic into that class as one function
<Keybuk> that's what BranchModel is
<Keybuk> as you set up an Inventory, you fill in the fields you know about
<cprov> SteveA: aparently no sqlbase method (quote, quote_like, sqlvalues) is safe against escape chars ('\\'), is it right ?
<Keybuk> .model.name you set to the --bit-- of the branch if you care what it should be.  (mostly you don't, because it's taken from the filename if missing -- but you might want to use --packaging-- for the spec branch)
<SteveA> cprov: i don't know for sure.  but, probably not.
<Keybuk> .model.parent you set to the .model of the parent item in the same Inventory (later Manifest)
<Keybuk> if priorManifest() is called, that sents .model.prior_entry to point to the previous ManifestEntry
<Keybuk> if findUpstream() [some shaky code I'm not entirely pleased with]  is called, that sets .model.based_on to the manifest entry of the upstream import
<Keybuk> and likewise findUpstream() might set .model.sync_with to the CVS point
<Keybuk> so it's an object that just keeps a record of all the interesting things
<Keybuk> those are the "in" properties
<Keybuk> it also has a bunch of "out" propreties
<niemeyer> Right, sounds reasonable
<Keybuk> there's another class called Naming (in hct.naming) that works with it
<Keybuk> this is icky, Naming is already gone and folded into BranchModel
<Keybuk> so pretend the functions you see there are in BranchModel
<Keybuk> basically there's a function to take the "in" properties, work out exactly what to do with each of them, and toss out a "Branch" object at the end of it
<Keybuk> Naming.newFromModel
<Keybuk> as well as set the "out" properties
<Keybuk> and then there's Model.create which takes the "out" properties and the branch object, and actually puts the branch together
<Keybuk> there's workflow here
<Keybuk> the idea is that every time you want to make some changes to a manifest, you make a model, manipulate it, then save the model back to the manifest (thereby updating it)
<Keybuk> next week at the sprint, I'll show you how things like "give the user local branches to commit to", "give the user a new patch branch", "merge two manifests", etc. all work with this Model API (and are all TRIVIAL! Muahahaha!)
<Keybuk> for now, you just need to know that you fill in the .model.name property to the branch name if you care what it should be
<niemeyer> Ok :))
<niemeyer> Keybuk: So, that was indeed a very nice overview of sourcerer. Thanks a lot!
<Keybuk> last useful bits
<Keybuk> sourcerer/deb/ is the module that implements a pure-Python version of the bits of dpkg-source we needed
<Keybuk> sourcerer/sprm/ is the stuff jamesh wrote to do the same for src.rpm
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I've seen that.. Btw, Smart implements control-file parsing as well. :)
<Keybuk> and pretty much everything in both hct and sourcerer use hct.util
<Keybuk> which is Keybuk's library-o-happy-python-joy
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I'm not yet sure about how important parsing the spec file really is.
<carlos> kiko, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LanguagePacksHowTo
<Keybuk> me neither
<Keybuk> so there you go, you now know more about sourcerer and hct than anyone else in the company
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Talking the patch files should be just a matter of trying to create PatchFiles out of the contents and checking if it errors or not.
<Keybuk> yup, I should think so
<Keybuk> let the generic code worry about matching them to their taralls
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I don't think so.. :) But I'll do my best to learn and help you.
<Keybuk> hehe
<Keybuk> thom did make some rpm 4.4 packages before he left for greener pastures
<Keybuk> http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/
<niemeyer> hct.util has many nifty utilities..
<Keybuk> still on there, if youw ant to play with them
<niemeyer> Will certainly be useful
<jordi> Nafallo: if it's not in breezy and it hasn't been setup, maybe not.
<Nafallo> jordi: seahorse is in breezy, probably not the later though.
<jordi> Nafallo: in breezy main, or breezy universe?
<Nafallo> jordi: universe :-)
<jordi> if it's universe, it's not automatically imported
<Nafallo> jordi: ah, so you have to kick it for me then? :-)
<jordi> hmm, the product doesn't even exist.
<Nafallo> nope, not as product, but the package should exist.
<Nafallo> atleast in the archives :-P
<jordi> I thought there was a product in launchpad for every package in ubuntu, even universe.
<jordi> but apparently nto.
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<kiko> YES
<kiko> how goes it SteveA?
<jordi> great
<jordi> my checkout of seahorse was last updated in April 2003
<jordi> carlos: so when we create these kind of products and do the initial import of files, who is in charge of refreshing them?
<carlos> jordi, who asked you to do the import
<carlos> jordi, or the own translators
<carlos> jordi, the idea is tha tusually, we only import products that upstream ask for them
<jordi> carlos: what if Nafallo suddenly decides to go live in the jungle? Who takes care of "his" products?
<jordi> carlos: that isn't what I was told
<carlos> jordi, or people that will take care of those updates from time to time
<jordi> I was told to import mostly everything that's requested.
<carlos> jordi, well we don't reject anything, but it's good to ask them to get that compromise...
<jordi> carlos: Nafallo may agree to do that now, but he might go MIA in two weeks.
<jordi> carlos: anyway, seahorse belongs to gnome cvs.
<jordi> So I guess it needs to be assigned to GNOME translators, which makes it not so useful to Nafallo.
<carlos> jordi, I know, and we cannot do anything until we implement a way to import directly from upstream
<carlos> jordi, right
<jordi> carlos: yeah.
<jordi> Nafallo: are you a member of your lang's GNOME translation team?
<Nafallo> jordi: nope
<Nafallo> jordi: and I'm not planning to be, since I only do rushs on translation from time to time and are mainly a packager kind of guy :-)
<jordi> Nafallo: then I guess it wouldn't be useful at all to add seahorse for you now.
<jordi> carlos: do you agree with that?
<Nafallo> jordi: indeed, I'll have to use gtranslator and add an upstream wishlist bug or something instead :-P.
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi, yeah, the only way to translate GNOME modules is using their teams
<jordi> ok.
<jordi> Nafallo: sorry. If you're really interested, you could talk to them about joining it.
<jordi> it shouldn't be a problem
<jordi> Nafallo: what language is this?
<Nafallo> jordi: swedish
<jordi> oh
<jordi> MENTHOS' II!
<Nafallo> jordi: seems translations exist in their cvs already, but it doesn't seem to be in breezy
<Nafallo> atleast not up-to-date :-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<jordi> Nafallo: maybe translations were added after release, or the package is not up to date?
<Nafallo> jordi: the package is up-to-date with debian, but not with upstream indeed
<jordi> I know who to kick :/
<Nafallo> hehe, we _are_ in UVF still ;-)
<jordi> I pinged
<Nafallo> still no updated swedish translations.
<jordi> you upgraded?
<Nafallo> I could do them "off rosetta" and add them to the package with my MOTU role ;-)
<Nafallo> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=7838669&forum_id=4102
<Nafallo> jordi: I settle for improving the po manually and include it in breezy or something :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: Fix BoolValidator to not treat NULL values as False (backported from upstream's svn trunk). r=SteveA (patch-35: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<jordi> Nafallo: good luck :)
* bradb & # lunch
<sabdfl> mpt: ping
<SteveA> sabdfl: he's away for a couple more hours.
<Keybuk> meh @ not being able to write a comment when you fix a bug in Malone :-/
<sabdfl> SteveA: where is the bit that registers "addform"?
<kiko> Keybuk, there's the whiteboard..
<SteveA> sabdfl: do you mean, where is the thing that processes the browser:addform zcml?
<sabdfl> yes
<Keybuk> kiko: that isn't a comment that appears for anyone else though
<Keybuk> I generally like to close a bug with an explanation of /how/ I fixed it
<sabdfl> there's an AddViewFactory, but what calls *that*
<sabdfl> also, how hard would it be to have a /fmt:moin ?
<sabdfl> just to render a text field as html, with moin rules
<SteveA> the bulk of it is in zope/app/form/browser/metaconfigure.py has the things that process that zcml directive
<SteveA> in launchpad, it is actually processed by something in launchpad/webapp, but all that does is support the facet=".." stuff we need for menus.
<SteveA> if the moin formatting stuff has a reasonable API to call, it would be easy to have a /fmt:moin 
<sabdfl> SteveA: i've written a thing that looks similar to AddView, and i want to get it to handle <browser:form
<SteveA> we might need to think about cacheing its output though.
<SteveA> sabdfl: the code you need is in metaconfigure.py
<SteveA> you can see examples of testing new zcml directives in launchpad/doc/zcmldirectives.txt
<SteveA> on the other hand, if you want to pass it on to me, i can work on it on monday.
<SteveA> metaconfigure/EditFormDirective looks quite straightforward
<SteveA> you also need to write a schema for your directive.
<SteveA> see zope/app/form/browser/metadirectives.py
<SteveA> you also need to hook it up
<SteveA> see zope/app/form/browser/meta.zcml
<BjornT> sabdfl, SteveA: browser:form already exists in zope 3.1, maybe we could simply backport that if it does what we want?
<SteveA> we hook up new directives in launchpad in webapp/meta.zcml 
<SteveA> we'll be moving to the new zope in under 2 weeks.
<SteveA> however, i'd recommend against adding browser:form, because it is easier to just use your own base-class, and register it as a normal browser:page view.
<SteveA> much less infrastructure to set up
<SteveA> much less to test
<sabdfl> SteveA: can i get fields, and keyword_arguments, and schema, with a normal browser:page?
<SteveA> no.  but, you can set them in your class in python code.
* bradb returns
<SteveA> zope3 is moving towards doing more of this "assembling a form" stuff in python code, and not in zcml.
<bradb> sabdfl: did you get my note from before about conflicts?
<sabdfl> bradb: yes
<bradb> ok
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<\sh> jblack: ping 
<\sh> or at least some bzr/baz pros here? I need a short information about importing baz/bzr to svn
<\sh> and vice versa without losing the changelog history ;)
<jblack> hmm? 
<jblack> which one? 
<\sh> jblack: in common...any possibility? I'm trying to convince one upstream to use baz/bzr but they are using trac as basement for their development env...and this plays nicely with svn...so I want to import it to your bazaar server and provide some ubuntu specific patches (as I did now with lp integration) but need a possibility to import as well those changes automatically to svn...(best way without the diff thing)
<jblack> Launchpad can convert cvs/svn repoistories into bazaar archives. 
<jblack> There is a tool called tailor that can convert svn archives into bzr. There's also a tool to convert bazaar archives to bzr archives called baz2bzr
<\sh> but baz2svn / bzr2svn is not invented? :)
<jblack> Tailor probably can.
<jblack> I hear that tailor is a bit lossy on history though.
<\sh> so the best way is manual work...2 branches...one orig branch which is imported from svn and one working branch for ubuntu...diffing those two branches and repatch the svn head checkout
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add sbuild.conf to launchpad-buildd package, release v4 of package (patch-2382: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<jblack> That should work, yes. 
<jblack> Carrying code through two RCS systems bidirectionally is still not a very well explored area.
<jblack> There's been a few successes and a few failures, but I'm not aware of any clear set of rules that universally apply. 
<SteveA> jamesh: ping?
<\sh> jblack: ok...but when I generate a changelog text from all commits to baz/bzr...generate a diff to the main svn export branch and patch it to a clean svn checkout..and provide the history of my baz/bzr commits into a single commit message to svn..this should work...*nodnod* yeah..lets try it
<cprov> lifeless: can you get the builddUI.diff at http://10.90.90.200/~cprov/builddUI.diff and verify if it's ok ?
<mdke> jordi, got those pots ready for you
<mdke> jordi, emailing to r@u.c?
<cprov> lifeless: for celso.providelo@canonical.com/launchpad--builddUI--0--patch-43
<kiko> salgado, ping?
<salgado> kiko, pong
<kiko> salgado, so, can you ensure that
<kiko> Missing: person_changetimezone
<kiko> Missing: person_key
<kiko> are both nuked from our tree in 10 minutes? kthxbye
<kiko> Missing: poll_options
<kiko> that's another one
<salgado> the first two ones don't exist anylonger
<salgado> the third one I just added the pagetitle
<kiko> sure
<kiko> nuke them away
<kiko> rs=kiko
<salgado> I thought they were already nuked
<elmo> err, foaf searching's kind of painful
<kiko> salgado, they are still in templates/
<elmo> is it unreasonable to expect searching for 'freese' to DTRT
<elmo> i.e. find this guy: https://launchpad.net/people/bddebian
<salgado> kiko, I just removed them. 
<kiko> thanks
<salgado> elmo, you did a search for 'freese' and got this guy as result?
<elmo> salgado: no, if I search for freese I don't get him, if I search for defreese (his full surname) I do
<elmo> but I'd like partial matches of surnames to be returned too
<salgado> elmo, the problem is in our full text indexes. look what it does for defreese:
<salgado> launchpad_dev=# select ftq('defreese');
<salgado>     ftq
<salgado> -----------
<salgado>  'defrees'
<salgado> (1 row)
<kiko> elmo, that's a fault of our FTI searches.
<salgado> so, if you search for defrees you won't get anything either
<salgado> bah, there must be something wrong
<\sh> sabdfl: ping can I talk to you for 5 mins?
<mdz> kiko: how did your work on the landing pages go?
<Keybuk> randomly, I keep meaning to mention to this to people
<Keybuk> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~scott/keybuk-launchpad_1.2_all.deb
<Keybuk> drags in the launchpad deps and sets up postgresql for you
<sabdfl> \sh: sure, privmsg?
<sabdfl> mpt: ping
<\sh> sabdfl: yes
<kiko> mdz, it went well, no 404s any longer right?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  Fix buildduration IntervalCol value in builddmaster (patch-2383: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<bradb> sabdfl: Just so you know, I've got IBugTask.target returning the correct target in my branch now too (D, DR, DSP, DRSP, P).
<bradb> (documented in bugtask.txt)
<bradb> I created a DistroSourcePackage on this branch
<mdz> kiko: no 404s, but the text still looks like an error
<kiko> mdz, hey, you said the least was a 200ok
<mdz> kiko: indeed I did
<bradb> mpt: In what kind of thing should I put the "This bug has *not yet been reported* ..." message? If you tell me what it should look like, I can possibly do the CSS.
<mdz> stevea and I talked about the text; I guess I assumed that was trivial
<kiko> it is actually trivial if not for rollout issues
<SteveA> kiko took a different approach
<SteveA> the "coming soon" page is displayed if there is no such package in launchpad
<kiko> lifeless, ping?
<SteveA> the real "get help" page is displayed if there is a package
<SteveA> so, you're seeing the "real" page
<lifeless> pong
<kiko> lifeless, save me, privmsg
<kiko> liiiifeless
* kiko nudges lifeless 
<Keybuk> niemeyer: where did you note down the breezy compilation failure for zope?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I've sent the patch to the launchpad list.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Do you want it?
<Keybuk> ah yes, that's where I saw it
* Keybuk was looking on the wiki
<Keybuk> s'ok, found it
<carlos> ok dudes, time to leave
<carlos> see you in a week or so
<sabdfl> W00T
<sabdfl> just wrote a general form processor
<sabdfl> thank god
<sabdfl> no more faking addforms
<sabdfl> nosirree
<sabdfl> those days are OVER
<sabdfl> kiko: do we have working langpacks?
<sabdfl> kiko: is mpt around?
<kiko> sabdfl, mpt should be arriving any minute now from classes
<kiko> as for langpacks
<kiko> all known whitespace issues have been fixed
<kiko> this took us 3 iterations to get right
<kiko> the migration script is running on staging and will be finished tonight
<kiko> most known export issues that were blockers are now fixed 
<kiko> I'm generating a language pack based on carlos' branch 
<kiko> and will compare against the official packs later to assert we've got most issues nailed down
<kiko> I must say there are lots of little corner cases that will need to be shaked down over time
<kiko> so "working langpack" is not a binary thing
<kiko> the majority of files now does export successfully, however.
<sabdfl> what classes are mpt taking?
<salgado> :q
<salgado> damn focus
<sabdfl> ok, thanks for the status update
<kiko> sabdfl, it's thursday, just basic pt_BR classes
<kiko> he more than replaces the time 
<sabdfl> kiko: k thanks
<sabdfl> bradb: any reason that malone email does not say who made the change?
<bradb> sabdfl: It says it in the From: line.
<sabdfl> i'd like to make that more explicit
<bradb> sabdfl: The plan was to change those headers anyway, so that explicitness could happen at the same time.
<bradb> (as per what Keybuk suggested, etc.)
<sabdfl> separate issue
<sabdfl> is it going to break a lot of tests?
<bradb> sabdfl: If you change something in the body, it'll break quite a bit of bugnotification-email.txt.
<bradb> Should be quick to fix. Other than that, I don't think much else should break from a change of the body content in the email.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> i think i will just reformat that mail substantially, if i get the time
<bradb> ok
<Virtuall>  -         -     Software Freedom Day '05,         00:30 !!!
<Virtuall> ...sorry for that
<sabdfl> Virtuall: bez problem
<sabdfl> shto ti xotjish znaet?
<sabdfl> znaesh, perhaps
<Virtuall>  , ,    Ubuntu Team Latvia           .         .      
<Virtuall> sabdfl,   ?
<Virtuall> :)
<sabdfl> ok, that's harder to translate
<sabdfl> all i got was ?????????????? ????????
<kiko> I got some funky norwegian
<bradb> sabdfl: also, just so you know, i'm changing all the bug actions portlet links to be +addfoo (unless you have any objections)
<sabdfl>  +addfoo?
<Virtuall> :D
<Virtuall> damnit :(
<sabdfl> +addcve etc?
<sabdfl> sure
<Virtuall> anyway, forget it :)
<bradb> sabdfl: yeah
<sabdfl> bradb: do you know if the IBugAttachment schema will magically give me the upload-a-binary-object-fu?
<sabdfl> the Object schema type is not one i've seen before
<bradb> sabdfl: no idea. BjornT might know, but I guess he's not around
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=bjornt various menus and facet-assignment fixes. (patch-2384: steve.alexander@canonical.com, mpt@canonical.com)
<SteveA> an Object field type specifies an attribute that contains some object that provides the schema specified in the field
<SteveA> so, you can use it to say that the attribute 'target' must be an IBugTarget
<SteveA> for example
<bradb> ah, nice
<sabdfl> that is nice
<SteveA> if you want an "upload a file" widget
<bradb> sabdfl: I think you might want a Bytes field, btw. But I'm only guessing from looking at IBugAttachmentAddForm
<SteveA> you'll need to use a Bytes field
<SteveA> sabdfl: nice that you included a test of facets in xx-ticket-01-overview.txt
<sabdfl> bradb: yes, i found that too. thanks.
<sabdfl> SteveA: i have a nice simple "process a form" now
<SteveA> cool
<sabdfl> all you do is declare the <browser:page with the view, inherit from FormView, tell it schema, _arguments and _keyword_arguments, and write the function that actually processes the results
<mdke> jordi, here?
<lifeless> kiko: about to leave here soon
<salgado> kiko, lifeless, still mirroring
<kiko> lifeless, almost there
<kiko> the base-0 mirror is big
<lifeless> you can mirror with --no-cachedrevs
<kiko> ah?
<kiko> salgado?
<salgado> is it worth stop the mirroring now to use --no-cachedrevs? the base-0 seems to be mirrored already
<lifeless> if the base-0 is done, dont stop
<salgado> okay, finished. guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.31
<kiko> lifeless, DO IT
<sabdfl> SteveA: help
<lifeless> help me rhonda, help help me rhonda
<sabdfl> i'm trying to use an editform, with a schema that is a subset of an IPerson
<sabdfl> subset, in the sense that it has 3 things with the same names as things in IPerson
<sabdfl> but they are different
<sabdfl> TypeError: ('Could not adapt', <Person at 0x-4a9afc34>, <InterfaceClass canonical.launchpad.browser.person.IPersonHomePageEditSchema>)
<lifeless> have you registered an adapter ? 
<sabdfl> do i need to do something special to be able to do that?
<sabdfl> lifeless: where do i do that?
<lifeless> yes, either the object needs to declare it implements the interface, or you need to write the code that uses an IPerson to implement an IPersonHomePageEditSchema, and then tell launchpad about that
<bradb> sabdfl: If you override .create in your view, you can get around having to write an adapter
<lifeless> so the first question is, does person actually implement IPersonHomePageEditSchema already ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: i think so, yes
<sabdfl> lifeless: in the sense that there are three things with the same name in IPerson
<sabdfl> in the one, they are Bytes
<sabdfl> inthe other, Object's
<lifeless> sabdfl: in which case, I think the patah of least resistance (but maybe not good zope style - your reviewer will pick up this and check in more detail) is to add IPersonHomePageEditSchema to the interface list in Person
<lifeless> i.e. implements(IPerson)
<bradb> (s/create/createAndAdd/, that is)
<lifeless> implements(IPersonHomePageEditSchema)
<lifeless> bradb: oh ?
<bradb> the base add views try to adapt the context class to the schema in createAndAdd
<lifeless> ah, so by overriding that you can choose the used schema ?
<lifeless> seems like routing-around-dmg to me
<bradb> right, even just overriding .create works for me
<bradb> (I just did it for +addcve, so that I don't have to write an adapter from IBugTask to ICVERef.)
<bradb> in sabdfl's case, this might be different though :/ I think the thing that is returned from .create has to provide the interface named in schema="..."
<bradb> in my case i return an ICVERef from .create, so it provides the schema="...ICVERef" interface.
<lifeless> bradb: so you did write an adapter;0
<bradb> with a schema that was created to render one specific form them, you pretty much have to bend over
<bradb> lifeless: no
<bradb> the last line of my .create is:
<eruin> re: why aren't there templates for, say, synaptic in rosetta? 
<bradb> (well, lines):
<bradb>         return getUtility(ICVERefSet).createCVERef(
<bradb>             bug=bugtask.bug, cveref=form_values['cveref'] ,
<bradb>             cvestate=form_values['cvestate'] ,
<bradb>             title=form_values['title'] ,
<bradb>             owner=getUtility(ILaunchBag).user)
<lifeless> bradb: thats how I would have written the adapter ;0
<bradb> i.e. it's something that already provides the interface that was used as the schema="..." for my form
<sabdfl> eruin: good question, i don't know
<lifeless> bradb: though it may not be easy withou tthe form state variables
<sabdfl> carlos just left on holiday
<sabdfl> kiko: ?
<eruin> I'd love to help translating it and others fully in time for breezy
<mdke> what hours does jordi keep sabdfl do you know?
<mdke> insert punctuation in that sentence as necessary
<eruin> knowing how when a particular app isn't on rosetta is.. confusing at best ;)
<lifeless> jordi - pretty normal east-spain hours
<lifeless> (IIRC)
<lifeless> jordi: ping ^^^
<mdke> he has a day job though right?
<mdke> anyhow is rosetta@ubuntu.com the correct address for him?
<mpt> sabdfl: pong
<mpt> bradb: <p> would do
<mpt> <p>This bug is not recorded as occurring in {context}. ( Yes It Does )</p>
<mpt> or something like that
<bradb> mpt: Hm, it doesn't seem to look ideal without some kind of emphasis (particularly if there's already other portal messages being shown above it.)
<mpt> bradb: Well, then we come back to my old <h2>Status in {context}</h2> and <h2>Status elsewhere</h2> idea
<bradb> hm. ok, i'll let this one bake a bit longer. working on other things atm (+addfoo for all the bug-related object add pages)
<bradb> I wonder if there'll be a Malone page test that I *won't* touch in this patch.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.31: production cherrypick from salgado (patch-5: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko> sabdfl?
<kiko> what did I do now
<lifeless> kiko is that better?
<bradb> kiko: I think he might have been forwarding on this question to you, in carlos' absence: 16:45 < eruin> re: why aren't there templates for, say, synaptic in rosetta?
<kiko> lifeless, uhm, well, almost.
<lifeless> kiko: I'm so out of it, its not funny.
<kiko> lifeless, I'll have stuart fix it, no worries.
<lifeless> what needs doing now ?
<kiko> thanks.
<lifeless> ok. gnight
<kiko> just too much going on at once
<lifeless> sabdfl: gnight. see you monday.
<lifeless> kiko: do you need me to roll it back ?
<lifeless> kiko: or is it an improvement as it stands ?
<kiko> lifeless, rolling it back will be ideal :-(
<lifeless> doing so now
<kiko> mpt has a pair of pages which will save us till next week, and salgado/stuart can get it up
<lifeless> done
* lifeless crashes
<asmodai> kiko: oi!
<asmodai> kiko: Tudo bem?
<kiko> asmodai, t tudo daquele jeito
<asmodai> kiko: :)
<asmodai> Good to see you alive and kicking ;)
<kiko> asmodai, I'm kicking as hard as we can
<asmodai> kiko: That much work?
<kiko> i'd be lying if I said yes
<kiko> more than that
<kiko> THAT MUCH
<asmodai> :|
<asmodai> Too much?
<kiko> perhaps :)
<asmodai> *smiles*
* asmodai is about to get hired by a Dutch uni.  Part of work will be pgsql/dspace hacking
<Nafallo> jordi: ping launchpad-integration
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix missing pagetitles, improve our basic test coverage for those pages, and add utilities/check-templates.sh which verifies if all templates are registered and properly pagetitled. Only one page title missing, but that's Salgado's fault (patch-2385: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<bradb> sabdfl, BjornT: so, just a heads up then (to hopefully avoid potential conflicts) that all the bug-related object add pages are now officially +addcve, +addattachment, +addurl and +addwatch on my branch
<sabdfl> bradb: eta to landing?
<bradb> and i blew way the factories for those things, using the equiv *Set now
<bradb> sabdfl: another couple of days, probably
<bradb> s/couple/few/ considering code review and such
<sabdfl> bradb: i'm starting to prefer a slightly different approach now
<sabdfl> where you have something that is always associated with something else
<sabdfl> instead of a *Set, just put the add on the thing that its linked to
<sabdfl> so for example
<sabdfl> my new subscription code does not have a TicketSubscriptionSet.new(ticket, person)
<sabdfl> it has Ticket.subscribe(person)
<sabdfl> much more natural
<bradb> right
<bradb> I'm probably best to save that refactoring for the firefighting-merge after this one lands. It will be a monster.
<bradb> (or maybe even the merge after that)
<bradb> I changed the bug page to highlight the current task too. I think it looks a heck of a lot better that way.
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Is the sprint happening at Fieldwave's office (Axiscross House)?
<sabdfl> niemeyer: yes
<sabdfl> bradb: i like the idea of highlighting the current task, if we know it
<bradb> sabdfl: we *always* know it now :)
<bradb> even /malone/bugs/1 redirects to context. no escaping it!
<sabdfl> sounds good.  which context
<bradb> sabdfl: the first one it finds. first == the bugtask with the smallest id
<sabdfl> bradb: ok
* bradb fixed that goofy duplicate names bug in the maintainers portlet too
<bradb> no user deserves to see that
#launchpad 2005-09-15
* bradb heads off, later all
* bradb &
<niemeyer> Curious:
<niemeyer> >>> commands.getstatusoutput("yes | read null")
<niemeyer> (0, 'yes: standard output: Broken pipe\nyes: write error')
<niemeyer> >>> os.system("yes | read any")
<niemeyer> yes: standard output: Broken pipe
<niemeyer> yes: write error
<niemeyer> :)
<niemeyer> "yes" seems to be ill behaved
<mpt> kiko: I've sent the LPIntegration diff to salgado, but I did that work in my launchpad--devel--0. Is it ok to land it in rocketfuel as well when I fix my next trivial bug?
<sabdfl> dudes
<sabdfl> announce: LaunchpadHackerGotchi!
<sabdfl> landing soon on a branch near you
<sabdfl> also: TeamAndPersonalEmblems
<mpt> cool
<sabdfl> question - should we make setting a team emblem an admin thing?
<mpt> LaunchpadBranding step 2
<sabdfl> so that we can enforce trademarks?
<sabdfl> so people don't create a random team and put the firefox logo on it?
<sabdfl> i think that would be important
<mpt> sabdfl: What's the alternative?
<sabdfl> we'll let people set their own hackergotchi
<mpt> Let any member change a team's icon?
<cprov> sabdfl: uhm ... you can't control ALL team, let them play with it 
<sabdfl> mpt: yes
<sabdfl> they can play with their hackergotchi
<sabdfl> it only shows on their home page
<sabdfl> but emblems, i think those are special
<mpt> Can any member of a team change anything else about a team, e.g. name/summary/description?
<mpt> If not, it would make sense for team icon to be team-admin-only, like the rest of the data
<sabdfl> mpt: no, only team owner or admins
<sabdfl> mpt: the emblems are like badges of honour
<sabdfl> they show up on your details portlet - all the emblems of your teams
<sabdfl> so if you are MOTU, you will get a badge
<sabdfl> it would reduce the value of that if people could fake it
<sabdfl> i'll make it admins only initially
<sabdfl> later we can workflow it, so people request it, we just approve approve approve decline
<mpt> "we" as in Launchpad admins?
<sabdfl> yes
* cprov - >back soon 
* cprov back
<sabdfl> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MarkShuttleworthQueue
<sabdfl> bradb, mpt: ^
<bradb> sabdfl: cool. btw, any reason why we have "Given name:" and "Family name:" in the details portlet?
<bradb> heck, even "Name:" and "Display name:" seem a bit unnecessary.
<sabdfl> bradb: just for completeness. that portlet might be on, for example, a branch page some day
<bradb> I'm also not too worried about the five different emails they've confirmed in the system either. Just the preferred email address in details portlet would be nice, IMHO.
<bradb> (assuming we're /that/ confident about being able to display emails without them being harvester friendly)
<bradb> sabdfl: I don't quite understand. What does a branch page have to do with putting "Given name:" and "Family name:" into the person's details portlet?
<bradb> I notice that there are five menu links to spec-related things in the actions portlet too, yet the vast majority of LP users will probably not use specs. I wonder if we can save that for people who are interested enough to click the "Specs" tab?
<sabdfl> bradb: errr. ed zachary
<sabdfl> that's sort of what MenuSystemDelivery is all about ;-)
<sabdfl> the whole point is to show the app menu items only when you are in the facet. but since we don't have that, i'm loading every view into the actions portlet, and i would like you to do the same
<sabdfl> ddaa will shortly land another 4 items in there - all the kinds of branch views you might want
<sabdfl> make sense?
<bradb> right, ok, makes sense
<sabdfl> preferred email in details portlet is a great idea
<sabdfl> i'll DOIT
<bradb> sweet
<sabdfl> i've DUNNIT
<sabdfl> only visible if you are logged in
<bradb> the sab strikes again
<sabdfl> i'm lovin mpt's highlighted class
<bradb> seriously though, are we going to leave "Given name:" and "Family name:" in that portlet? that feels pretty robotic to me.
<bradb> sabdfl: me too; used that for task-highlighting
<sabdfl> different one
<sabdfl> the one you're using, is it a slightly orange border?
<bradb> yes
<sabdfl> i made that one up
<bradb> ah
<sabdfl> this one is for chunks in the main doby of the page
<sabdfl> body, even
<bradb> i stole it from +hctstatus
<sabdfl> in the screenshot, the bit with the name and hackergotchi is class="highlighted"
<sabdfl> i think the other one is class="highlight", which i did for hctstatus, yes
<sabdfl> it has a problem on the top row, though, don't you think?
<mpt> bradb: Yes, having someone's name printed five times in the same corner of the same page is a little unfortunate
<bradb> mpt: :)
<sabdfl> it sort of obscures the bottom of the thead
<sabdfl> oh, ok
<mpt> well, three times for the full name, two for the Launchpad ID
<bradb> sabdfl: top row...are you referring to the slight misalignment between the top of the portlets and the "highlighted" bit, or something else?
<sabdfl> bradb: iirc, i thought the highlighted row was overlapping too much with the top row
<sabdfl> a subtle effect
<bradb> ah
<sabdfl> the border of the thead was covering the orange, or the other way around, i don't recall
<bradb> sabdfl: here's another idea for the HG
<bradb> sabdfl: put the person's name in smaller bold (or whatever) letters under the image and float: left that chunk so that the bio text wraps nicely around.
<sabdfl> bradb: yes, that's nice
<bradb> class="hackergotchi"! :)
<sabdfl> but tricky :-/
<sabdfl> at the moment i'm using fmt/text-to-html for the personal home page text
<sabdfl> i'd really like to get /fmt:moin
<sabdfl> stevea says we can doit
<sabdfl> but for the moment i'm using /fmt:text-to-html
<sabdfl> and the bummer is, it inserts <p> and </p>
<sabdfl> so i can't easily work it
<bradb> fmt:moin would be cool. dead simple if we have code inside the lp tree that takes a string of wiki text and returns the HTML
<sabdfl> moin makes that quite easy, apparently
<sabdfl> we lose the fancy macros etc
<bradb> sabdfl: fwiw, i'm pretty sure you can float: left the img on that page even if it's outside the <p></p>, and the text will still wrap nicely around the right and bottom edges of it
<bradb> (i'd only be *really* sure if i had the HTML/CSS in front of me to tweak, but bazzing would take too long.)
<sabdfl> bradb: dude, good call!
<niemeyer> Heh
<niemeyer> >>> signal.signal(signal.SIGPIPE, signal.SIG_DFL)
<niemeyer> >>> os.system("yes | read any")
<niemeyer> >>> signal.signal(signal.SIGPIPE, signal.SIG_IGN)
<niemeyer> >>> os.system("yes | read any")
<niemeyer> yes: standard output: Broken pipe
<niemeyer> yes: write error
<bradb> sabdfl: did you get it to work? with the browsername in a smaller font underneath the img too?
<niemeyer> There are three pages of google results referring to that "yes" bug, and all of them seem to be from python programs.
<sabdfl> bradb: browsername beneath the image?
<bradb> sabdfl: i.e., the image:
<bradb> xxxx
<bradb> xxxx
<bradb> xxxx
<bradb> Sample Person
<bradb> and the text wrapped around that chunk
<sabdfl> hard for me to visualise
<sabdfl> i've taken the header out, since its already at the top of the page
<sabdfl> now it's just the image, with the page wrapped around that
<bradb> ah, ok, no worries then
<bradb> cool
<sabdfl> it looked weird at first, because the float: left actually takes it outside the div if there is no text
<sabdfl> so i put placeholder text in for that case
<mpt> sabdfl: http://www.complexspiral.com/publications/containing-floats/
<bradb> took it outside the div? hm, maybe mpt would know more
<bradb> there we go
<bradb> :)
<sabdfl> mpt: that's pretty cool. thanks
<sabdfl> hey camilotelles
<kiko> wow
<camilotelles> hey sabdfl
<Mez> hmm speaking of hackergotchi#s someone offered to make me one... havent heard back from them since... ah well
* cprov -> afk
<camilotelles> sabdfl: did you talked with elizabeth?
<sabdfl> camilotelles: yes! thanks for putting us in contact
<camilotelles> oh, great!
<camilotelles> sabdfl: she is lecturing in the university that she pos graduated at russia.
<sabdfl> hope to meet her some day
<sabdfl> but... for now, it's time for bed
<mpt>  must...leave...office...before...10pm...
<mpt> later all
<sabdfl> night mpt
<sabdfl> kiko: please say night, and thanks, to mpt for me
<sabdfl> i'm crashing too
<kiko> will do
<kiko> you take it easy
<kiko> no rest for the wicked!
<sabdfl> great work everyone - breezy will be extra hot with all this LP love
<kiko> LP love is our middle name
<sabdfl> :-)
<kiko> inbox love however
<kiko> can I hire somebody to read my inbox?
<kiko> oh!
<kiko> sabdfl?
<sabdfl> yes?
<kiko> do we have artwork for the new CDs?
<sabdfl> we do
<sabdfl> we just don't have desktop artwork
<kiko> is it up somewhere where I can send to the company in so paulo?
<camilotelles> sabdfl: i need to talk about ubuntu artwork.
<sabdfl> kiko: not yet, and silbs just left on holiday
<Mez> kiko/sabdfl - if you have an art team now - is ubuntu-calendar going to make a comeback?
<sabdfl> Mez: well, i would like it to
<kiko> Mez, do you know any hot babes? 
<sabdfl> but i've not followed it up. suggestions?
<Mez> why did it go in the first place?
* kiko runs
<Mez> kiko: yes, I go out with one :D
<kiko> sabdfl, oh, hmmm. okay, I'll manage.
<kiko> Mez, is she up for being an ubuntu calendar babe?
<sabdfl> it's a 2-cd set
<camilotelles> sabdfl: is it ok to put the ubuntu logo in the "preview ubuntu linux" artwork? somethink like "ubuntu based"? there is any rules about that?
<sabdfl> cardboard holder
<kiko> that's human beings for you.
<sabdfl> if you have a hoary cd, identical
<kiko> yep.
<Mez> kiko: maybe .... I'll ask.... but... er... probably :D
<kiko> I've sent them hoary and warty CDs through mail
<Mez> as long as it's artistic
<sabdfl> camilotelles: yes, that's ok
<sabdfl> kiko: ok, that should be plenty for them
<sabdfl> breezy+1 will probably drop to single cd
<kiko> if the UbuntuExpress people get their acts together!
<camilotelles> kiko: the linux preview will ship with the UE-shellanduglyhackthatworks from surak.
<kiko> heh
<sabdfl> kiko: did you just trivial a branch with *20* patches in one go?
<sabdfl> trivial-man ;-)
<kiko> ME?
<sabdfl> i can almost hear you whistling from here
<kiko> well
<kiko> all I did was
<kiko> - fix pages that were broken
<kiko> - add pagetests
<kiko> - add pagetitles
<sabdfl> np
<kiko> - add a script to test the templates
<kiko> my god
<sabdfl> just teasing
<kiko> that has to be trivial
* kiko escapes
* niemeyer feels relieved after a "swedish potato".
<kiko> what's a swedish potato? a turnip?
* niemeyer wonders if it really comes from sweden..
<sabdfl> sounds more like a cold shower the morning after curry.
<niemeyer> kiko: Something like a potato in pieces pressed with something nice within..
<kiko> hmmm. pressed?
<kiko> how interesting
<sabdfl> so how does xx-notfound-traversals work?
<kiko> sabdfl, just add water. uhm, well, s/water/a path to a page
<sabdfl> niemeyer: lots of cheese and cream? sounds like something they do in switzerland, in the alps
<kiko> it has a function that will load that page and verify it's output
<kiko> the HTTP status
<sabdfl> ok, so 200
<sabdfl> and auth?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Yes! Provolone cheese (is it provolone in english as well?)
<sabdfl> i guess so.
<kiko> I added an auth argument and it submits basic auth. just designed for testing traversals.
<sabdfl> its like a skiing tradition. kiko knows it well. there are pictures
<kiko> there's also a check_not_found()
<kiko> we're all artwork tonight
<sabdfl> ok. committed. mirrored. time for a beer.
<kiko> this is used to try to ensure we're 404ing stuff we should
<kiko> sabdfl, how's that morning run?
<sabdfl> raising a cold one to the LP warriors
<sabdfl> *cough* splutter *choke*
<kiko> whenever you mention beer I will ask about the morning run!11!
<sabdfl> kiko: whenever you bring Fabia I will PIE you!
<sabdfl> or we could just not START the nuclear war
<kiko> just try me 
<kiko> just TRY
<sabdfl> thanks, but i'll leave that to Fabia
<kiko> terrible
<kiko> at least she doesn't call me embarassing nicknames
<kiko> in the end, we all pay our dues!
<sabdfl> err. nicknames like what?
<kiko> -rw-r--r--   1 kiko warthogs 107726416 Sep 10 01:09 rosetta-breezy-2005-09-09.tar.gz
<kiko> sparkles?
<sabdfl> and speaking of nicknames, how are squeak and itchy?
<kiko> itchy's in LA
<kiko> visiting a friend up there
<sabdfl> LA makes me itchy too
<kiko> it does it to all of us. it's the smog. squeak's graduation was 2 weeks ago, and now she's working full-time doing interior design for an office run by a woman on anti-depressive medication
<kiko> the graduation was a black-tie issue but I got in with a biking shirt and there were drag queens.
<sabdfl> kiko tells all
<sabdfl> "what i did with my weekend"
<kiko> I bought a tandem!
<sabdfl> so. night. really. wishing you happy mountain trails this weekend!
<kiko> no stub the stud
<kiko> tsk tsk
<elmo> yeah, how terrible, considering it's a SATURDAY in australia
<kiko> hey, it's saturday in the UK too
<kiko> and in brazil we work saturdays, so it's not such a big deal to us
<kiko> but anyway, reason I'm looking for him was because I wanted some production action today
<kiko> and we had arranged yesterday
<kiko> he should be on later, anyway
<Mez> hmm
* Mez would like to make a feature request
* Mez would like the acility to be able to make email addresses "private"
<kiko-zzz> not disclose them to launchpad users?
<Mez> yeah
<kiko-zzz> I guess we could do that
<kiko-zzz> makes it harder to CC you on bugs
<kiko-zzz> or hmm, maybe not.
<Mez> lol
<Mez> well, not if you're a member
<kiko-zzz> oh?
<Mez> lpname@ubuntu.com -> preferred email address
<kiko-zzz> what do you mean?
<kiko-zzz> ho-ho
<kiko-zzz> we're not providing forwarding yet :)
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> well, apparently you are
<Mez> seeing as someone just sent me an email to mez@ubuntu.com
<kiko-zzz> maybe you're special
<kiko-zzz> seriously
<kiko-zzz> are you motu?
<Mez> yes
<kiko-zzz> could be
<Mez> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2005-09-06.html
<Mez> search for @ubuntu.com
<Mez> "log me in after resetting my password2
<Mez> on the "confirm email" screen
<kiko-zzz> right
<kiko-zzz> not all launchpad members, I don't imagine?
<Mez> no
<Mez> Members: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers
<kiko-zzz> right
<kiko-zzz> anyway
<kiko-zzz> night :)
<kiko-zzz> salgado, no sign of the stubber
<Mez> go to sleep kiko
<salgado> kiko-zzz: not yet
<niemeyer> Some Mandriva folk removed the mailing list of Smart silently. How nice..
<salgado> stub!
<salgado> stub: I need you to take a look at this, before I can merge my shipit--1 branchhttps://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileSUesuz.html
<salgado> sorry for not asking you before
<stub> salgado: Looks fine.
* stub attempts to access his patch number notes after the breezy upgrade
<stub> patch-25-23-0.sql
* salgado do a baz mv and then commits
<stub> Have you confirmed binarypackagerelease with Kinnison? There is a chance he wants that column NULLable in case he needs to be able to say yes/no/dont know instead of just yes/no
<salgado> stub: if you mean binarypackagerelease.essential, then yes, I talked to him
<stub> ok. thanks ;)
<salgado> IIRC, sourcepackagerelease.essential already have the not null constraint
* salgado waits for dilys to announce the merge, before he can go to sleep
<salgado> go, dilys, go!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: standalone ShipItNG and a lot more new features. r=kiko,stub (patch-2386: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<salgado> thanks darling. ;)
<jordi> mdke: pong
<SteveA> hi
<salgado> lifeless, around?
<ondrej> mm all
<ondrej> who to bug about adding language-selector to rosetta
<ondrej> ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2135. (patch-2387: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]   Do not show inactive memberships on a person's page, fix https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1981 and make the tables in tem/+members sortable (patch-2388: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<lifeless> thats trivial? goawsh
<jordi> mdke: sorry, I was away by then
#launchpad 2005-09-16
<sivang> Kinnison: ping, you awake/ around ?
<sivang> anybody awake here?
<mdke> jordi, any luck with those pots?
<jordi> mdke: hey
<jordi> just got home
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-80)
<jordi> apparently not.
<jordi> will tell carlos
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: browse looks a bit more like abrowse (patch-64: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<jordi> mdke: no reply from carlos
<jordi> mdke: I guess it'll happen tomorrow morning
<mdke> jordi, ok that would be good, lemme know by email when it happens?
<jordi> mdke: sure
<mdke> jordi, great, thanks!
<mdke> night
<jordi> nite
#launchpad 2005-09-17
<jordi> I assume it didn't happen yet then?
<jordi> hmm. no. grumble.
<mdz> kiko-zzz: landing page looks excellent
<jblack> mdz: wasn't sure you cared or not, but I found a laptop that failed the livecd tets. 
<mdz> jblack: please file a bug report with casper.log, xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<mdz> er, casper/post.log
<mdz> Package: xserver-xorg
* jblack burns another livecd
<spiv> stub: ping?
<Burgundavia> where is the canonical wiki again?
<bob2> it's all private
<Burgundavia> not anymore
<Burgundavia> sorry, the lp wiki
<bob2> yes it is
<bob2> right
<bob2> it was merged into th ubuntu wiki
<Burgundavia> nope, that was the UDU wiki
<robitaille> this one? https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/
<Burgundavia> robitaille, cheers
<Burgundavia> feedback? https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RequestingPackages
<stub> spiv: pong
<spiv> stub: I was wondering if there was any particular reason that sqlbase.quote (and by extension, sqlbase.sqlvalues) doesn't encode unicode objects to utf-8?
<spiv> Because it would be convenient for me if it did, and it's a trivial change.
<stub> spiv: Because the entire query needs to be encoded into UTF8, not just the arguments
<stub> The query is a Unicode string and you can't interpolate UTF8 sequences into the middle of it
<spiv> Hmm.
<spiv> Ok.  Thanks.
<jamesh> canonical.database.sqlbase.quote() isn't really necessary -- sqlobject.sqlrepr() should work fine in all cases
<stub> canonical.database.sqlbase.sqlvalues you mean?
<jamesh> no
<jamesh> the one for quoting a single ar
<jamesh> g
<stub> Just seems like a more complicated to use quote, since you seem to need to pass in the database
<stub> (And we should insulate ourselves from sqlobject where possible to make it easier to cope with upstream changes, such as if they break Unicode support more than they already have)
<jamesh> hmm
<spiv> Hmm, I can't use sqlvalues for the authserver, which is a shame.  Well, I can manually encode arguments that need it, but that sort of manipulation is what sqlvalues is supposed to avoid.  I guess I could do transaction.execute(("SQL ..." % sqlvalues(...)).encode('utf-8')), but that's ugly and awkward too.
<jamesh> it might make sense to use SQLBase._connection.sqlrepr() (which takes one arg) instead of the function version (which takes a second arg)
<stub> spiv: But that is the correct way of doing it
<spiv> Yep.  Doesn't stop it from being ugly ;)
<stub> You could also fix twisted ;)
<stub> I don't think modelling Unicode support after PHP is a particularly brilliant idea ;)
<spiv> The current way I have it (not using sqlvalues, and doing transaction.execute("SQL ..." % (quote(x), utf8quote(y))) ) works ok, but it would be nice to use sqlvalues to be consisten.
<spiv> consistent, rather.
<spiv> stub: Or you could fix psycopg to deal with unicode query strings ;)
<stub> spiv: You are overestimating my C skills I'm afraid
<stub> (psycopg2 does I believe, but no idea if there is a reason why it hasn't been fixed in psycopg1)
<stub> Oh... they did fix it, for some values of 'fixed'. It now reports a type error instead of dumping core.
<stub> It worth wrapping our cursor objects with something Unicode aware? Or just put up with ugly code for a couple more months.
<stub> Garh.... my mock objects are mocking me!
<spiv> Just put up with ugly code, I think.
<spiv> On the scale of "annoying" to "ugly", it's merely at the "annoying" end :)
<jamesh> if we edited site.py to set the default encoding to UTF-8 rather than ASCII, I'm sure some of this would start working magically
<jamesh> then C functions expecting a string would get the UTF-8 version of a unicode string
<jamesh> rather than the ASCII version (which might not be possible)
<spiv> Editing site.py and changing the default encoding are both magical things I'm highly reluctant to do.
* stub hopes James was being funny
<Kinnison> Morning
<SteveA> morning
<Kinnison> SteveA: FYI, I'm rotating back toward brazillian time a little for the next few weeks to help with my interactions with celso
<SteveA> okay.  any idea when celso gets back to brazil?
<Kinnison> He should have landed yesterday
<SteveA> so, we might see him today
<Kinnison> and I told him to make sure he rested and relaxed so that this morning he could be up and going on time
<Kinnison> so yes, we should see him, I'd guess ca. 12:00 UTC
<SteveA> or earlier, if his clock hasn't adjusted :-/
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> Any bzr peeps around?
* Kinnison has a question about symlinks
<bob2> lifeless added support the other day
<Kinnison> Will bzr refuse to do much on a tree with "broken" symlinks?
<bob2> I don't think it cares
<Kinnison> Or rather will whatever bzr calls a 'tree lint' mind broken links?
<Kinnison> cool, not caring is exactly the behaviour I want
* Kinnison gets rest-breaked
<mdke> jordi, hi?
<mdke> elmo, i changed my LP email address on sat, but the ubuntu.com redirect hasn't changed yet, will it do so automagically or is there something I need to do?
* Kinnison pokes the wiki
<bob2> everyone gets @ubuntu.com forwarding now?
<jordi> mdke: yup
<mdke> jordi, where are those pots to be found? I couldn't see em in the list of translations for breezy
<mdke> bob2, i think everyone approved in the Ubuntu Members LP group
<mdke> jordi, i'm off for a bit, email is best for now :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  improved warning output for warnings that occur in doctests.  the now show the offending line of code. (patch-2389: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> SteveA: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/09/12/nad_grabbing_granny/
<Kinnison> SteveA: anyone you know?
<SteveA> no, but i'll certainly ask around
* Kinnison sticks an initial BreezyDogfooding page on the wiki
<Kinnison> SteveA: let me know what other areas you'd like covered on that page
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  made spec and ticket pages appear on the appropriate facet. (patch-2390: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
* sabdfl delays the next trip out to vilnius
* SteveA --> lunch
<sumit> hi all
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<bradb> morning
<cprov> lifeless: ping 
<kiko> hey ho
<kiko> hey gabriel 
<gabriel> oi
<gabriel> kiko, me chamou
<gabriel> ?
<SteveA> salgado: hello
<lifeless> cprov: pong
<salgado> hi SteveA. I was going to ask you about the virtual host for staging's shipit. but I found it
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> is shipit working properly on staging?
<salgado> yes, it is
<segfault> is launchpad.net ok?
<SteveA> hmm, seems to be hung
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<SteveA> segfault: thanks. i'm talking to the sysadmins to find out what is wrong.
<segfault> np
<_elmo> sorry, steve I'm not ignoring you, I just can't msg
<SteveA> ah, freenode messaging policy
<SteveA> there's always jabber
<_elmo> I've (temporarily) lost access to my home machine which has my ~/.gaim :(
<SteveA> darn
<Kinnison> SteveA: you can tell freenode to accept msgs from unregistered users
* bradb & # bbiab
<lifeless> SteveA: pong
<cprov> lifeless: I've "ping"ed you too, how is the review of my builddUI branch, any ETA ?
<sabdfl> bradb: ping
<lifeless> cprov: I ponged you before :).
<lifeless> cprov: I'll look now
<cprov> lifeless: sorry for the noise  (hard day for me), thank you ...
<Kamion> sabdfl: yes?
<sabdfl> kamion, bradb: i'm touching the debbugs import stuff again, and conscious that we don't have good tests of the code i wrote. would it be possible to create a small (4 or so bugs, with 20 or so messages in total) debbugs archive for testing purposes?
<Kamion> any particular focus?
<sabdfl> should use names related to our current sampledata
<sabdfl> so...
<sabdfl> firefox
<sabdfl> gnomebaker
* sabdfl hunts
<sabdfl> mozilla
<sabdfl> pmount
<sabdfl> so, say 3 bugs each on pmount, firefox, evolution
<sabdfl> that's probably best
<sabdfl> should include a few URL's in the emails
<sabdfl> especially a few CVE url's
<sabdfl> also a bugzilla, and a roundup reference if possible
<sabdfl> perhaps a dup or two
<sabdfl> so, a small subset of interesting debbugs functionality that you'd like to see mapped into malone
<sabdfl> if you could let me have it, i'll do the mapping and then we can compare notes and see what the code missed :-)
<sabdfl> thanks Kamion
<Kamion> I can't get you 'firefox' because it's still called mozilla-firefox in Debian
<sabdfl> this will then become a set of formal tests for the code
<Kamion> maybe just mozilla-browser?
<sabdfl> oh, we have that one too
<Kamion> ok
<sabdfl> mozilla-firefox is fine
<sabdfl> we also have "uberfrob" in the sampledata, fwiw, but i don't think it's published anywhere :-)
<Kamion> I'll tar up some bug data and send it off; where should I send it to?
<sabdfl> me's fine. would it be a directory structure like the one we rsync from bugs.debian.org?
<sabdfl> rsync -avzH bugs-mirror.debian.org::bts-spool-db db-h
<sabdfl> rsync -avzH bugs-mirror.debian.org::bts-spool-archive archive
<sabdfl> rsync -avzH bugs-mirror.debian.org::bts-spool-index index
<sabdfl> that's what the script expects to have handy
<Kamion> I can certainly massage it into that structure
<sabdfl> Kamion: over time, it would be handy to add tests to it, so send me everything needed to add future bugs and messages so we can test new features in the sync
<Kamion> I wasn't planning on doing any fancy scripting, just sucking bug data directly out of the spool
<sabdfl> Kamion: that's probably fine
<Kamion> there's not much more fancy scripting that can be done anyway :-)
<sabdfl> is it easy to add messages to existing bugs in the test set later?
<sabdfl> i just want to be able to say "oh, we should be spotting this or that in the sync", then add a message as a test case
<Kamion> if you know the format, yes
<Kamion> Debbugs/Log.pm in debbugs has documentation of it
<Kamion> it'll just be appending to one of the .log files
<sabdfl> ok, then i'm likely to call on you for that in future :-). anyhow, bradb will own this code, and the handover is part of the reason i'd like a good set of tests
<sabdfl> ok
<Kamion> sabdfl: which bits of the index module do you actually use?
<sabdfl> dunno
<sabdfl> i just use the python interface, remember the one?
<sabdfl> it in turn uses the perl bits, i think
<Kamion> just index.db then
<sabdfl> Kamion: i do actually parse the emails too
<Kamion> the python module expects index.db to be at the root, and db-h to be a subdirectory below that
<Kamion> debzilla sets up symlinks into the rsynced trees for that
<Kamion> I figure you do too, if you already have an rsync setup going
<sabdfl> yes
* cprov -> lunch
<salgado> SteveA, I have a 20line patch to make sure team owners can reassign their teams. can you review it for me?
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<salgado> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filelaW75v.html
<Kamion> sabdfl: a lot of bugs seem to have CAN-* references but not actual cve.mitre.org URLs, FWIW
<mdke> [15:09:22]  < Treenaks> hm, mdke's announcement broke the launchpad?
<mdke> what did I do?
<SteveA> for some reason, the launchpad servers were having problems.  we're looking into what happened and why.
<SteveA> they're running again now
<mdke> ok
<kiko> salgado, can you create a shipit product in Launchpad?
<mdke> as long as I didn't break anything
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/shipit <-salgado
<SteveA> i don't think so.  were you doing anything out of the ordinary?
<salgado> kiko, you already created?
<mdke> SteveA, nope, I posted an email asking for translation of products/ubuntu-doc
<kiko> nope
<kiko> salgado, that's a 404?
<salgado> kiko, yes, that is
<SteveA> mdke: no harm in that then!  that's what launchpad is for.
<kiko> salgado, so do it :)
<mdke> SteveA, on a lot of mailing lists :) maybe there was a fast response?
<bradb> sabdfl: pong (/me reads scrollback)
<SteveA> i don't think this was a problem caused by having lots of users suddenly appearing
<mdke> k
<mdke> phew
<sabdfl> bradb: getting the debbugs sync stuff ready to hand over, i need a mini debbugs archive for a test suite
<kiko> mpt, shipit.staging.canonical.com -- can you make a list of UI issues you find so we can fix these before wednesday?
<bradb> sabdfl: right, cool
<jbailey> kiko: When looking at the shippit.staging, I mistook 'PC' for 'CD' as was about to ask you what arch they were for.
<jbailey> kiko: Also, there are non-mac PowerPC systems out there.
<kiko> jbailey, would "5 PC CDs" be more readable?
<kiko> salgado: jbailey, I win!  :-)
<jbailey> kiko: I guess so.  Hard to repeat a first glance like I had before.
<jbailey> Or rather, can't be worse. =)
<jbailey> Or maybe have the traditional arch name in () beside it or something, I don't know.
<kiko> jbailey, yeah, I told salgado the same. I'll list it as an issue to be solved.
<jbailey> Tx. =)
<jbailey> I'm curious ongoing about the ratio of amd64 to i386 ones, too.  Looking in the newspapers, it looks like amd64 laptops are coming down lower than pentium4 ones.
<kiko> the nice thing there is that that can be changed entirely through the UI.
<jbailey> Might be just a crazy back-to-school rush, though.
* jbailey cuddles his ancient, heavy, pentium3 laptop. =)
<jbailey> The shipping information lists organisation but not my name.
<kiko> we know your name, but it's a good point.
<jbailey> I'm guessing this is because it's pulled from LP, but it would be nice if it displayed it.
<jbailey> Does any country in the world other than the US have "States"?  Province or Region might make a better default name.
<kiko> in portuguese it's state too
<kiko> the original text was State/Province/Region, I thought it was a bit too long
<kiko> we could revert
<jbailey> Woohoo, failed.
<kiko> heh
<jbailey> It pukes on my city name, Montrall
<jbailey> Err.. Montral
<jbailey> It says clearly what do to, but why?
<kiko> because the shipping companies don't allow us to provide anything but ascii text.
<salgado> jbailey, doesn't it says anything about the shipment companies restrictions?
<jbailey> salgado: Sure., but 'not understood' doesn't make sense to me.
<jbailey> It's easy enough, just a strange request.
<kiko> can fix
<jbailey> Will people know what an ASCII is?
<kiko> we give examples
<kiko> it's hard to define it in any other way, isn't it?
<salgado> I guess most people won't. that's why we give the example
<kiko> salgado, I'm making a list of issues so we can fix all at once
<jbailey> Instead maybe say "Accents and other characters not found in the common English alphabet"
<kiko> okidok
<salgado> kiko, thanks. :)
<jbailey> Why do I hear Kinnison's voice in my head saying "cards not found in a standard 52 card deck..."
<jbailey> =)
<kiko> heh
<jbailey> Oh, hey, I clearly don't read web pages.
<jbailey> There's a lovely explanation up top as to what PC, 64-bit PC and Mac mean.
<kiko> nobody reads :)
<bradb> The first rule of how people read on the web: they /don't/.
<jbailey> bradb: It's because it's usually repetitive and unintersting.
<bradb> Yep, and due to the feeling of wasting time, when considering how much else out there is waiting to be read as well.
<jbailey> Hmm,I wonder if it's that or that I just don't care aout most of the information I read.
<kiko> possibly both
<bradb> mpt: Have you already fixed the "floating tabs" bug in one of your branches?
<Nafallo> hmm, stra is Ostra? ;-)
<mpt> bradb: No, I had a look at it while cleaning up the spec tracker, but couldn't figure out the problem
<jbailey> FWIW, what brought that to mind was that I got to the "Your current shipit request" and was scrolling down to see if there was anything else I needed to do.
<bradb> mpt: ah, hm
<mpt> bradb: I'll need to diff the patch levels mentioned in the bug report to see exactly what changed
<jbailey> It might be nice if it pointed that out somehow.
<bradb> mpt: ok
<jbailey> It feels like this is a one last "are yousure>?" page.
<jbailey> (like I expect to find an "Ok" button next to the "cancel request" one)
<jbailey> kiko: Anything else you need done?
<kiko> jbailey, no, that's great feedback. so this last comment is perhaps because we don't provide any "special" feedback that your order was successfully processed?
<jbailey> That could be it.
<jbailey> I'm thinking of the Avis screen where I have to confirm my registration details that I've entered.
<kiko> will look into it; thanks.
<kiko> yeah
<jbailey> It looks lovely aside from that.  Cheers to no more yellow. =)
<Belutz> hello
<kiko> thanks jb
<kiko> ailey
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Make sure team owners can reassign their own teams. r=SteveA (patch-2391: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<BjornT> kiko, salgado: re shipit, if you submit an empty form, the error messages seems a bit misplaced. also, it says that post code is required, even though it's not.
<Kamion> sabdfl: ok, you have mail
<kiko> BjornT, yeah, ideally the error messages showed up next to the fields, but it's a bit of work
<kiko> BjornT, postcode is a bit delicate to get right
<kiko-fud> easier to say it's required
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, but why one message above the explanation of PC/64bit/Mac, and the rest below?
<kiko-fud> the one above just says that "something is wrong", right?
<salgado> BjornT, if we put all messages together, close to the form information, there's the risk of the user not seeing that an error happened
<BjornT> kiko-fud, salgado: true, a general one on top is ok. but it seems more logical to put the other error message below "Shipping Adress"
<sabdfl> kiko, mpt: can we grey out the "Custom" textboxes when "Standard" is selected?
<salgado> BjornT, yes, that's something I discussed with kiko. the problem is that right now I have a single bucket with all error messages. I need to differentiate the errors in the address form and the one in the request
<sabdfl> who made the person-index.pt changes? i got a ton of conflicts and want to know what got changed so i don't drop anything on the floor
<salgado> sabdfl, I think I did it on saturday. the changes are to not display inactive memberships. but I also fixed the indentation through the whole file
<sabdfl> salgado: ok, it's the indentation that naile dme i think
<sabdfl> i'll find the inactive memberships change and make sure that is preserved
<sabdfl> then i'll execute baz smash ...
<SteveA> BjornT: can you do a driveby review of a few 100 line of diff for me?
<BjornT> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> i'll mail it
<cprov> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<cprov> SteveA:  I wonder if you received my last email, I had email auth problems 
<SteveA> cprov: how can i tell?  i received the last email from you that i received.
<cprov> SteveA: ehe, it was the answer of you review for test warning.  it's easy, just say if you have any pending answer from me . 
<SteveA> nope, don't have your answer
<sabdfl> what happened to lp.encoding?
<SteveA> i see a lib/canonical/encoding.py
<cprov> SteveA: Message-ID: <432594D0.4000500@gwyddion.com>, ok I'll resend
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2154 (patch-2392: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> SteveA: thanks. perfect :-)
<SteveA> baz should have some option to answer that question
<SteveA> i don't know if it does, but it should do
<SteveA> after all, it knows the answer
<kiko-afk> SteveA, btw, bjorn't threading patch is going stale pretty quickly..
<BjornT> ah, that's right, we should have reviewed that one on friday.... SteveA, do you think you'll have time to review it today or tomorrow?
<SteveA> sure
<kiko-afk> lifeless, btw, do you know why your pending-reviews patch doesn't appear in pending-reviews?
<kiko-afk> ah, it's not against RF
<BjornT> SteveA: cool, i'll resolve the conflicts tonight
<SteveA> ok
* SteveA talks about this baz use-case on #bzr
<sabdfl> Kamion: SummaryMissing: test/db-h/94/308994.summary
<Belutz> it's not easy to translate..... *sigh*
<lifeless> kiko-afk: :)
<lifeless> SteveA: can you please check my question for you in the celso-review I just did ?
<Kamion> sabdfl: oh, sorry, I'm a complete moron and only sent the logs. will fix
<sabdfl> Kamion: np
<Kamion> done
<SteveA> BjornT: how's the driveby review going?
<BjornT> SteveA: doing it now
<SteveA> thanks
<lifeless> SteveA: thanks
<lifeless> SteveA: missed the bit on the docstring though :[
<lamont> grumble.  baz 1.4.2-1ubuntu1 has unaligned load/stores during its tests.
<lamont> --> ftbfs on hppa
<sabdfl> how does a cronscript know which user it is running as?
<sabdfl> bradb: why does BugTaskSearchParams require a user? Surely it should be None by default? and just not see private bugtasks?
<bradb> sabdfl: You'd have to ask kiko. :P But I'm not so sure that making it None by default is a good idea.
<SteveA> sabdfl: as in, which database user?
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes
<sabdfl> bradb: why not?
<bradb> sabdfl: Because it might make it easy to forget to pass the user, and end up with strange, hard to explain bugs.
<sabdfl> bradb: it would also not bite people who don't know what user their code is running as
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, isn't that a feature, though?
<bradb> it could be made into a "marker" object by default, and raise an error saying that you need to pass the user, etc.
<SteveA> sabdfl: launchpad.conf has a section for each script
<sabdfl> kiko-afk: no.
<sabdfl> no user is no user
<SteveA> there is a 'dbuser' setting for each script
<sabdfl> SteveA: that's fine, but how does the script itself know?
<kiko> supply user=None if you don't have a valid user, sabdfl.
<kiko> hmmm
<sabdfl> so, for example, it can pass its user to fascist classes like BugTaskSearchParams
<sabdfl> kiko: please make that a keyword with a default
<kiko> well, tbh, I think that the reason it doesn't have a default is more because of the backend implementation (where you need to know what user it is) than because of BTSP itself.
<kiko> we could default user=None and then assume you're running without being logged in.
<bradb> I think that would make it easy to make unfortunate mistakes.
<kiko> can't quite remember why I made it mandatory -- BjornT reviewed it and thought it was correct when he did.
<kiko> well, apart from making it  obvious to the callsite that the user specified has a lot of importance when using BTSP.
<SteveA> sabdfl: argument to initZopeless
<SteveA> ./cronscripts/buildd-queue-builder.py:    tm = initZopeless(dbuser='fiera')
<SteveA> for example
<bradb> sabdfl: I don't understand: if you're writing code against the task search API, but with no idea what user you're supposed to be, how would you expect a sane result to be returned from the search? (e.g. one that searches all the bugs that it should for that user, no more and no less.)
<kiko> sabdfl is gone, though.
<bradb> oog
* bradb reboots
<kiko> failure
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=bjornt plus some [trivial]  extra refactorings.  more consistent facet menus across the whole of launchpad.  improvements in the API. (patch-2393: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<mpt> kiko: If "This source package is not published in The Breezy Badger Release", *should* it be translatable? If so, why?
<kiko> the issue is that publishing and translation are completely separate workflows, right now
<kiko> publishing depends on soyuz working
<kiko> rosetta works today
<kiko> uploads and downloads are done out of band
<kiko> so... that's the reason why it should be translatable.
<mpt> Really?
<mpt> That sounds like the reason it is, not the reason it should be :-)
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> kiko: So will that change eventually? If so, I'll just tweak the explanation on the source package page to say "But you can still translate, report bugs", etc
<kiko> it will change eventually -- when ubuntu runs off soyuz.
<mpt> ok, reported bug 2234
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial, text and links r=kiko]  (3rd time lucky?) LaunchpadIntegration pages cleanup (patch-2394: mpt@canonical.com)
<kiko> finally
<mpt> indeed
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix for bug 1986:  No way to get back to the list of Foo bugs from the task page; also adds a few traversal tests and other minor fixups (patch-2395: christian.reis@canonical.com)
* mpt breaks shipit
<salgado> is it possible to access the /errors page on staging?
<kiko> I thought so
* bradb wraps up a day of test suite debreakifying, later all
#launchpad 2005-09-18
<kiko> stub!
<kiko> how's it going?
<stub> kiko: Silently! Like warty and before it hoary, Breezy has decided that some applications should not make noise. Such as gaim.
<segfault> that's weird. i'm marking some strings in rosetta to be reviewed, and it's not saving its state
<salgado> stub, I have a patch here to transfer team membership records when merging accounts. can I mail it to you and you tell me if it is okay?
<kiko> segfault, really? and no system error?
<sivang> stub: hehe, do you mean you cannot setup sound on your breezy machine?
<sivang> kiko ! 
<sivang> kiko: you recall you told me that if I need anything out from the launchpad devel mailing list you might be able to grab?
<kiko> sivang, no, but yeah. :)
<stub> sivang: Gnome sound is not working. Other sound is working just fine. It seems to be a tradition now.
<stub> So I can happily play music and not have to listen to kiko whine ;)
<sivang> stub: hehe :)
<kiko> stub, did carlos' script finish running successfully?
<sivang> stub: well, I have no problem at all on a dell laptop, weird
<stub> kiko: First section worked fine. Second part (cleanup) died with integrity constraints.
* stub checks to see if his fixes were in carlos' branch
<sivang> kiko: has their been any discussion about the support tool ?
<stub> bah - don't have the branch around any more
* stub reboots
<kiko> stub, if you can help get the script running I'd love you
<sivang> kiko: if you can, just mail me (my email is in lp) I'm off to bed :)
<sivang> good night all!
<kiko> sivang, no, but you can see in staging an initial version of the ticket tracker has landed, thanks to sabdfl
<segfault> kiko: no errors
<segfault> product name: ubuntu-doc, but its sources are named ubuntu-docs
<segfault> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/ubuntu-docs/+pots/aboutubuntu/pt_BR/+translate
<kiko> segfault, could you file a bug for us? that's most unexpected.
<segfault> yup.
<segfault> done
<segfault> #2242
<kiko> thanks segfault, you da man
<segfault> haha
<segfault> sei..
<sabdfl> evening all
<sabdfl> wot's potting in launchpad land?
<kiko-zzz> not a lot as you can see
<kiko-zzz> I'm trying to go home
<kiko-zzz> but the barrage of email prevents me to
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, there's some email from me requiring some of your attention
<kiko-zzz> I'd be x-grateful if you could give me a few minutes of your day tomorrow to help me 
<kiko-zzz> and now, without further ado, I adjourn this meeting
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: ok, willdo
<sabdfl> night
<jamesh> hmm. chinstrap doesn't seem to like me
<bob2> don't take it personally
<jamesh> seems better now
<elmo> yeah, I think you were just unlucky
<elmo> because it's a bastion host, we hit the "max startups" limit sometimes
<stub> elmo: Steve said there might have been issues with Pound before?
<elmo> stub: oh, we had lots of fun
<stub> Is it just that Pound does not know when Launchpad is not responsive because it keeps happily accepting new connections?
<elmo> that was the pound issue, steve said, yeah
<stub> elmo: I also have something here about troubles having Pound only talk to one Launchpad backend. Would that be the same issue?
<elmo> yeah, that was probably a red herring
<elmo> sorry, it was all very hectic, and I didn't have time to debug/take notes
<stub> ok. So the Pound setup looks fine, but we might have some tweaking with the Launchpad environment.
<stub> I've got here: restart script didn't restart because the rogue process was keeping the port open, and no core dumps because ulimit is 0
<elmo> well, 'initscript restart' definitely didn't kill the original suspect/hung process
<stub> and nagios should be checking the backends as well as just the front end.
<elmo> how do I check the backends?
<stub> It is supposed to, although it looks for pid files rather than scanning the process table. I thought it was solid enough, but might need work.
<stub> re: nagios, you probably can't at the moment because the servers will be listening on the loopback address.
<elmo> that's ok
<elmo> the nagios checks run locally
<elmo> I mean, do I just feed them normal http?  if so, what's a good URL?
<stub> But if I fix that, you can test the backend servers individually on their ports (http://gangotri:9031/, http://gangotri:9032)
<elmo> ok
<stub> Yer - just the root should be fine. We can make a special page at some point, but for now the root page will do.
<elmo> pls don't fix them, I like them on loopback only :)
<stub> ok ;)
<stub> Do you know what I need to add to the initscript to allow the spawned processes to dump core? 
<elmo> 'ulimit -c somebignumber' ?
<elmo> at the top of the script, AFAIK should affect all spawned children
<jamesh> ulimit -c unlimited
<stub> Just set an rt request re: the nagios stoof
<elmo> cheers
<jamesh> if you want to make sure the core files don't get truncated
* spiv wonders why rosetta-export-queue.py is getting "ProgrammingError: ERROR:  could not serialize access due to concurrent update     
<spiv> UPDATE POFile SET exportfile = 356375, exporttime = CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC' WHERE id = 92269
<spiv> " sometimes.
<jamesh> spiv: what else is it doing in the transaction?
<spiv> Not sure.  The export code is pretty involved.
<stub> spiv: It is conflicting with another process
<stub> spiv: Those errors are expected, and in general you should retry the transaction
<spiv> stub: Something else is updating that row?
<jamesh> spiv: or reading that row + updating a row the first transaction read
<spiv> The other cute thing is that then it tries to email the user to tell them there was a problem, but can't because it can't get the email address any more because the transaction is buggered :)
<stub> spiv: Something else *has* updated that row, making the select results the process saw previously now invalid. So serializable transaction isolation has been violated and it is saying 'try again'
<stub> I need to make the Z3 server retry the request when it is raised. Scripts should do similar, or just die and wait until the next time their cronjob kicks in.
<stub> Or not run in serialized transaction isolation, which is probably overkill for most of our stuff
<spiv> Any idea which particular process might be conflicting?  Presumably it will be getting these errors occasionally too.
<spiv> I guess there's lots of things that hit POFile.
<jamesh> if transaction 1 reads row A and writes to row B, while transaction 2 reads row B and writes to row A, one of the transactions will fail
<stub> http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/database/RHDB-2.1-Manual/admin_user/xact-serializable.html
<jamesh> since the database assumes that the write depends on the previous read in the transaction
<stub> spiv: Could be anything, including the Launchpad instance.
<stub> (well... anything Rosetta or statistician related)
* spiv nods
<stub> So either retry, reduce transaction isolation to 'read committed' instead of 'serializable', or lock the table
<stub> Hmm... although I too can't see what would be causing that particular query to die this way :-/
<spiv> It's the second one of these I've seen in recent days.
<stub> I suspect reducing the transaction isolation would be the best bet where retrying isn't possible or appropriate. Stuff like the statistician or karma updater really don't need that sort of protection.
<jamesh> for a lot of scripts, switching to implicitBegin=False mode might help with those sort of problems
<elmo> what the hell is mark doing?
<elmo> he's the one that keeps locking up chinstrap
<elmo> sabdfl: ping?
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<spiv> pong
<SteveA> librarian rosetta issues
<SteveA> what's it all about?
<spiv> The rosetta exporter adds files the librarian, commits, and then shortly afterwards hits the librarian for the same file, and the librarian says 404, which means that for some reason the transaction the librarian started for the web request didn't see the newly added row.
<spiv> But only sometimes.
<SteveA> any idea what causes it?
<spiv> Perhaps the exporter trying to export the same file twice in the same transaction.  That doesn't appear to be the case, although it's hard to tell because the export logic is fairly involved.
<spiv> (And carlos doesn't think that's likely either)
<SteveA> have you tried to reproduce the problem?
<spiv> I have; it doesn't reproduce locally for me with the steps carlos suggested.
<stub> while 1: stick_file_in_librarian(); commit(); get_file_from_librarian() ?
<spiv> Hmm.  That sort of stress test probably isn't a bad idea.
<SteveA> can you add some logging to the librarian
<SteveA> to say when it has files added, when it has files requested
<SteveA> and when files get totally written to disk and finished with
<spiv> It already logs HTTP requests, so the "when it has files requested" is already there.
<SteveA> maybe there's a buffer somewhere that is making some process think it has finished, and fully put the file on the filesystem, but it has not
<SteveA> the main thing is to see in detail what's involved in writes
<spiv> I'll double-check, but 404 should only mean "not in database".  If it's in the database and not on the filesystem, that's a more serious error.
<spiv> In fact, I'll write a test for that.
<SteveA> can you make the librarian, if it gets a missing row, to wait .5 seconds and then try again?
<SteveA> and of course log that it has done so
<spiv> I could.  I could do the same on the client end, too.
<SteveA> in case we have a race between the end of a rosetta transaction and postgres making the data available to other code.
<SteveA> um, other connections
<spiv> Another option would be to make the librarian cache information about files that were just uploaded to it.
<stub> Doing con.set_transaction_isolation(1) would be a good diagnosis on if this is a transactional issue (possibly twisted not resetting database connections properly for example), and should be a minimal change we can test quickly
<spiv> (Although that's adding more complexity to the system)
<SteveA> well, keeping a cache of information about files recently uploaded, and doing diagnostics / race avoidence on a 404 for those, would work to track this all down
<SteveA> so, andrew, let's write up the plans on a wiki page
<SteveA> we have a number of theories about what could be going wrong
<SteveA>  - issues with transactions not being properly reset in twisted
<stub> SteveA: When the futex issue hits  (which I have still to personally see), does the process lock or just one of the threads?
<SteveA>  - a race in postgresql between one connection committing and another wanting to see the same issue
<SteveA> stub: i don't know if it was a futex yesterday.  no core dump.
<stub> SteveA: That isn't answering my question ;)
<SteveA> stub: symptoms were that you can get a TCP connection, GET something, and then a hang
<stub> Are you talking about the futex issue people have seen in the past, or what happened yesterday?
<SteveA>  - some problem with the librarian getting stressed out
* stub is interested in the futex issue people have seen in the past, in case that tells him something about the hang yesterday
<SteveA> spiv: so, we have discussed ways to diagnose the problem, and progressively confirm or reject the theories of what might be going wrong
<SteveA> stub: what happened yesterday, and i think also what happened in the past
<SteveA> my memory of old futex issues is hazy
<spiv> SteveA: Hmm, I think the bug report in maloneis a better place for that than a wiki page.
<SteveA> spiv: fine
<spiv> But otherwise, I agree.
<SteveA> so long as it is written up for others to see
* spiv nods
<stub> Ok - so there is nothing to suggest the hang had anything todo with futexes.
* spiv waits for baz switch to give him his system back
<SteveA> stub: other than it requiring a kill -9
<stub> ok. Nobody had mentioned that ;)
<SteveA> i'm pretty sure elmo killed it -9
<SteveA> after trying to restart it using the script
<SteveA> and that failing
<SteveA> i'll mail you the log
<SteveA> mailed
<stub> Ta. 
<stub> I need to tell elmo he can be more viscious - it doesn't matter if he kills any of the cronscripts (they will respawn again later).
<sabdfl> moin moin
<sabdfl> elmo: pong
<jamesh> SteveA: just sent a possible fix for the test_reconnector.txt timeout issues
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> jamesh: why did you put the after_select.set() before the  thread_result.append(cur.fetchone()[0] ) ?
<jamesh> SteveA: looks like a mistake -- I just added the event.set() calls around the call that would hang
<jamesh> should be afterwards
<SteveA> it looks like a good improvement, though
<SteveA> spiv: can you take a quick look?
<jamesh> a bunch of the other tests under canonical/database are using time.sleep() too
<jamesh> could probably be fixed in a similar fashion
<SteveA> please do it
<SteveA> it ought to speed up the test suite a bit
<jamesh> it also looks like the wait_until_proxy_is_ready() and wait_until_proxy_is_stopped() functions in that test busy-wait too
<jamesh> which can't be good
<stub> lifeless: Can you please mirror the newly tagged rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.32
<lifeless> done
<sivang_> morning all
<sivang> how can I reach staging of launchpad? I want to have a first look at the new issue tracker :)
<bob2> I'm pretty sure it's restricted to people with a special cert
<sivang> eh..
<sivang> I see
<bob2> ie canonical employees
<bob2> and it's broken atm, anyway
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> anybody else tried to "make" launchpad on Breezy? I think there's a gcc problem
<sabdfl> doesn't show up if you just upgrade, because the old binaries still owkr
<SteveA> on building zope3?
<sabdfl> work, even
<sabdfl> yes
<SteveA> gustavo has a patch for it
<SteveA> taken from upstream
<sabdfl> where can i find that?
<SteveA> i have forwarded you two emails
<lifeless> bob2 says staging is down
<SteveA> one with the small patch
<SteveA> and the other with the things gustavo had to do to get launchpad running on breezy
<sivang> bob2: is this the same cert that you need in order to access RT?
<SteveA> i'll apply the patch to zope now
<SteveA> as i intend to upgrade to breezy over the weekend
<bob2> I've never used canonical RT
<SteveA> i wonder if we can open staging up a bit more?
<lifeless> would be nice to do so
<SteveA> it would help people who report bugs on launchpad to see when they've been fixed in the code
<SteveA> stub: what do you think?
<stub> lifeless: That GCC bug was fixed in that Z3 merge I emailed to you to do
<lifeless> stub: will do today
<SteveA> oh, so no point in my applying it in a branch and asking pqm to merge it?
<lifeless> stub: unless its urgent? Is it ?
<stub> SteveA: Nope
<stub> lifeless: Not for me ;) People running breezy need to manually apply that patch though if they want to 'make build' launchpad
<lifeless> its in my todo queue
<stub> Yer... staging dead
<sivang> sabdfl: is there anyway you could let me see the new issue tracker? you recall our talk about abstraction levels for an issue tracker (some of them are now in MaloneSupportIntegration) , to make report issue --> bug report result with as most useful data etc.. , I'd like to see where this can be possibly integrated in the tracker :)
<sabdfl> SteveA: good idea to open up staging
<sabdfl> it should be staging.launchpad.net
<sabdfl> elmo: ^ kthxbye ;-)
<stub> Hmm... probably forgot to restart it after doing a db sync earlier
<sabdfl> sivang: it's landed, just not rolled out to production yet (prob today)
<sabdfl> sivang: if you can see https://staging.launchpad.canonical.com then its there
<sabdfl> we should open staging up to general viewing, it has yesterday's code + data so is a good way to see what just landed
<SteveA> https://staging.ubuntu.com/ is where it should be right now
<stub> What do people mean by 'open up staging'? It is already world accessible (we had to install a robots.txt to ensure it doesn't end up in google)
<SteveA> stub: people were thinking it was cert protected
<SteveA> stub: system error on front page of staging
<sivang> SteveA: that was the bad gateway error?
<sivang> sabdfl: yay! thanks
<SteveA> no, another error
<stub> Yer - getting there
<jamesh> dogfood is the only one not visible to the world
<SteveA> do we have a wiki page about staging?
<SteveA> not the mechanics of it, but what it is, what it shows, what it is for
<sivang> sabdfl: hrm, s.l.c.m seems unreachable, s.u.c gives System Error
<sabdfl> sivang, ok, could you ping elmo when he's online in a few hours?
<SteveA> sivang: https://staging.ubuntu.com/  but, stu is still making it work
<SteveA> sivang: you are seeing staging.  it is giving a system error right now.
<SteveA> or rather, a bad gateway right at this moment.  stuart is sorting it out.
<sivang> sabdfl: sure, unless it gets sorted before
<stub> Staging all resynced and running
<SteveA> stub: synced with what?
<SteveA> i mean, what patch level is staging running?
<stub> SteveA: trunk as of a few minutes ago
<SteveA> thanks
<jamesh> spiv: do you have any idea of the reason for the time.sleep() calls in canonical/lp/ftests/test_zopeless.py?
<jamesh> it looks like 10 wasted seconds in "make check"
<Kinnison> jamesh: mind if I cast an eye over your gpg trust importer branch?
<jamesh> Kinnison: go for it
<Kinnison> what is the primary script?
<Kinnison> find-email-clusters?
<jamesh> find-email-clusters does web of trust processing and outputs the email address clusters
<jamesh> merge-email-clusters updates the database from those clusters
<Kinnison> cool, thanks
<Kinnison> I just want to check the logic for the cluster finding really
<Kinnison> which I assume is in canonical.launchpad.scripts.keyringtrustanalyser
<sivang> stub: hmm, new fonts, style sheet? text looks smallr 
<stub> Could be - mpt would know details and rationale for any recent changes
* BjornT heads out for a while
<mpt> Morning all
* mpt pokes kiko-zzz
<Nafallo> the update from staging is today, right?
<jordi> Nafallo: should be
<jordi> I hope it is :)
<Nafallo> it haven't happen yet it seems ;-)
<salgado> Nafallo, jordi, in fact I think it's going to be tomorrow (only this week)
<Nafallo> hehe
<jordi> salgado: nod
<salgado> elmo, pqm's stuck again
<elmo> go pwm
<elmo> pqm too
<elmo> kicked
<jordi> we all live pqm
<jordi> love, bah
<WaterSevenUb> how do I introduce a TAB in Rosetta?:)
<mpt> WaterSevenUb: If the source string contains a tab, Rosetta gives you instructions on how to enter a tab right underneath that field
<mpt> WaterSevenUb: And if the source string doesn't contain a tab character, why are you wanting to use one in your translation? :-)
<WaterSevenUb> mpt, ok ok :-D Thanks :)
<WaterSevenUb> mpt, and when appears a translation_credits string to translate, the note says to include the name of the translator one per line, but you shouldn't do that, right? If you should, how do you make a new line?:)
<Kinnison> is lp out of action?
<mpt> WaterSevenUb: It's a multi-line field, right? If so, the Enter key should work.
<WaterSevenUb> mpt, nope... it's a one-line field.
<mpt> WaterSevenUb: That sounds like a bug ... Could you report it, giving the URL of the page? https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bugs
<mpt> WaterSevenUb: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+filebug, even
<mpt> If it's not a bug in Rosetta, it'll be a bug in the product you're translating, and we can use the same bug report to ask for a fix there (Malone's cool like that)
<sivang> mpt: yeah, I noticed how smooth it works now (that smae exact feature)
<SteveA> hi mpt 
<sivang> mpt: oh, and hi btw :)
<WaterSevenUb> mpt, better an example first.. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/ubuntu-docs/+pots/aboutubuntu/pt/+translate?offset=20
<WaterSevenUb> mpt, 30.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA,BjornT]  Fix bug 1585: returning unconfirmed email addresses from the authserver. (patch-2396: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com, orrect* tests )
<mpt> WaterSevenUb: ooh, that's interesting -- Rosetta sees "translator-credits" and thinks "oh, this is just a single-line thing"
<mpt> I think carlos talked about this before
<SteveA> mpt: can we talk about futher menus work sometime?
<mpt> SteveA: sure, now's good
<SteveA> okay
<mpt> WaterSevenUb: It's already reported: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/116
<mpt> hi sivang
<kiko> hello hello
<WaterSevenUb> mpt, aaaah... good (and bad) :)
<WaterSevenUb> mpt, thx.
<sivang> mpt: I will eventually be at UBZ , so we can talk there about MSI and related 
<mpt> Does anyone know what "test@importd.example.com" is?
<mpt> Kinnison, is that to do with you?
<kiko> mpt, no, to do with ddaa and jblack, mpt
<Kinnison> not be
<Kinnison> erm not me
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA,BjornT]  Make the Twisted daemon runner more reliably fail when the daemon fails, e.g. if it cannot listen on a port. (patch-2397: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> why is the staging shipit saying that shipit is not yet ready for new orders?
<kiko> elmo, SteveA?
<elmo> um, no idea?  I just set up the virtual host for Steve
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> I know
<kiko> :)
<salgado> elmo, pqm seems to be stuck again. :-(
<mpt> SteveA: What would you prefer for non-ASCII characters in pagetitles.py: "# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-", or use of \N{...} literals everywhere?
<SteveA> the use of \N{...} literals
<SteveA> everyone can type them
<SteveA> what literals do you need?
<SteveA> perhaps we can find a simple and elegant way of doing this
<mpt> The usual suspects are quotation marks and em dashes
<SteveA> you don't use " for quotation marks?
<mpt> I'd prefer not to, though it's not a huge deal
<SteveA> i'm interested; what difference does it make?
<mpt> When I'm editing a title or string anyway I like to make it use proper quotes
<mpt> just to make it look a little more polished and professional
<SteveA> what are the \N{} things for quotes and em-dashes?
<mpt> \N{left double quotation mark}, \N{right double quotation mark}, \N{em dash}
<SteveA> the em dash looks okay, but the quotation marks are kind of verbose
<mpt> yes, quite a bit longer than &#8220; and &#8221; (the HTML equivalents)
<SteveA> far more readable thogh
<SteveA> i would have no clue what 8220 and 8221 are
<SteveA> reading some code or page template source
<SteveA> So... do you always use these quotation marks in pairs?
<mpt> yes, you mentioned that in your review
<SteveA> could we say that odd-numbered ones will be left ones, and even numbered ones right ones?
<mpt> You could, but not for apostrophes
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> you didn't mention anything about apostrophes
<mpt> "%s\N{right single quotation mark}s translation templates"
<SteveA> we can do basic smart quotes in pagetitles.py
<SteveA> that's wrong
<SteveA> an apostrophe is not a quotation mark
<mpt> blame the Unicode Consortium
<SteveA> what is wrong with using an apostrophe there?
<mpt> In Unicode they share a codepoint
<SteveA> so, just use an apostrophe
<SteveA> don't make this unnecessarily complicated
<mpt> That's just what I was going to say
<jbailey> Ooo, sivang just pointed out the ticket tracker on staging.lp.net to me. =)
<mpt> Implementing smart quotes in pagetitles.py would probably be overkill
<SteveA> okay, so are you saying you'll use just \N{em dash} ?
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> okay
<Kinnison> mpt: do we not have a name-pluralising formatter?
<Kinnison> if not, we probably ought to
<Kinnison> because appending "'s" isn't right all the time
<Kinnison> erm, sorry, not just pluraliser, but posessive thingy
<mpt> Kinnison: Pluralising? You mean, possessivising
<mpt> right \
<Kinnison> E.g. if someone's nick is "lagos" we want "lagos' templates" don't we?
<Kinnison> I may be wrong, and apparently it's a matter of taste at times (so says my partner)
<Kinnison> but somehow just blindly tacking on 's seems wrong
<mpt> Kinnison: As I was taught, we want that only if lagos is a legendary character or a deity
<Kinnison> Hmm
<mpt> e.g. "Zeus' wives" but "Lagos's wives"
<mpt> I could be wrong, though
<Kinnison> Interesting
<Kinnison> I imagine it's a very contended point
<Kinnison> leave it as +'s for now I guess
<mpt> yes, probably, but also moot at the moment
<Kinnison> unless we have someone rant at us :-)
<mpt> Currently we don't actually have titles of that style
<Kinnison> aah :-)
* Kinnison tickles mpt
<mpt> :)
<mpt> We do have a heading or two in that style, though
<SteveA> i totally suggest not using 's on these things
<SteveA> it totally screws up l10n
<Kinnison> Hmm, interestingly the consensus in "another place" is as follows...
<SteveA> try to say "wives of Lagos"
<Kinnison> append 's unless the proper noun is both plural and ends with an s in which case append '
<Kinnison> SteveA: programmatically easier to deal with. Not as simple to read
* SteveA checks bugs in writing
<Kinnison> We wouldn't say "The bugs of Daniel", we'd say "Daniel's bugs"
<Kinnison> and actually we'd likely say "Bugs in Daniel's packages"
<Kinnison> rather than "Bugs in the packages of Daniel"
<Kinnison> which sounds more like bugs in packages of some software called 'Daniel'
<Kinnison> anyway, I shall put my bag of peanuts away and get on with code
<SteveA> Kinnison: i have here the rule you quoted, with one modification: "When the creature who is the owner has a name ending in the sound /eez/, you should use only the apostrophe, just as you would not pronounce the possessive /eezes/."
<SteveA> So, "Circes' sorcery did not make all that notable a change in the state of Odysseus's men."
<Kinnison> interesting
<SteveA> i don't know how internationalization people deal with posessives
<mpt> I don't see how how "Bugs assigned %s" is any more l10n-friendly than "%s's bugs" is
<mpt> +to
<SteveA> mpt: well, consider lithuanian
<SteveA> my bugs would be Styvo bugai
<mpt> SteveA: Clearly, we need eez-detection.py
<SteveA> aiste's bugs would be Aistes bugai
<SteveA> and there are other variants for other names
<SteveA> it all depends on the ending of the name 
<SteveA> so, i really don't think we can do "%s's bugs" if we want that string to be localized
<mpt> So the Lithuanian localization would need to be more awkward, so as to say the equivalent of "Bugs of %s"
<SteveA> of course, it could be localized as "bugs of steve" translated
<SteveA> but that's not friendly to translators :-/
<mpt> but that doesn't mean the English localization needs to be more awkward to match.
<SteveA> hmm, guess so
<SteveA> in lithuanian, they'd probably do "%s-o bugai" actually
<SteveA> as a catch-all
<SteveA> which would be wrong in many cases
<Kinnison> elmo: Which is more important... resilience in the face of a deb going missing from the pool by mistake, or running the publish process faster?
<Kinnison> elmo: currently I check every published package is on disk every time we run the publisher
<SteveA> mpt: i'm re-reviewing the spec tracker branch now
<sabdfl> SteveA: is there an example of testing a script?
<sabdfl> in particular, i want to be able to pass in a fake logger, and then test the resulting log messages
<SteveA> doc/poimport.txt perhaps
<SteveA> poexport-language-pack.txt
<SteveA> the latter was worked on more recently
<SteveA> so should have the best examples
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<sabdfl> i'm creating a new "test" subdir of cronscripts
* bradb & # lunch
<sabdfl> how do I make the test harness go in there to execute .txt files as tests?
<SteveA> look in canonical/launchpad/ftests/test_system_documentation.txt
<SteveA> have you considered keeping the documentation under /doc/, maybe in /doc/cronscripts/ ?
<cprov> lifeless: PQM seems to be stalled. could you restart it ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: why do we have ./cronscripts and canonical/launchpad/scripts ?
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts contains libraries for use only in scripts
<SteveA> these can be imported, tested, reused etc.
<SteveA> ./cronscripts is where scripts are run from.  they are executable programs, rather than libraries
<SteveA> this is described in the specification about scripts and daemons
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<SteveA> i think it may be clearer to have the tests of running the cronscripts (as programs) in ./cronscripts/ftests or something like that
<SteveA> or even ./cronscripts/doc/
<SteveA> as we like to emphasise documenting while testing
* bradb returns
<kiko-fud> sabdfl, ping?
<lifeless> cprov: doesn't seem hung
<lifeless> cprov: looks like its testing hct 
<lifeless> sabdfl: we have 'net
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: pong
<sabdfl> lifeless: cool
<lifeless> and I have missing-ancestry baz2bzr working.
<lifeless> :)
<cprov> lifeless: really ? salgado has a job from 13:19:17 UTC ... ok then, thank you for looking
<lifeless> revisions 1974/2373 0:54:42
<lifeless> cprov: ok, I'll kill it with prejuidice
<sabdfl> tick tock, 400 to go
<cprov> lifeless:  ok, it should not hurt more than already did
<lifeless> down to 122 mb of space
<Kinnison> mmm millibits
<lifeless> fargoff
<sabdfl> lifeless: what's it saying now about the time to go?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Ordering GPGKeySet base queries to avoid warnings when slicing results. (patch-2398: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<bradb> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2265 -- looks like a bug in the login machinery; it's possible that this bug lives only on my branch, and is in some way related to the magic IBug adaptation.
<bradb> mind you, magic IBug adaptation doesn't happen on that particular page
<SteveA> that's interesting, brad
<SteveA> and that's also a well-written bug report
<SteveA> thank you
<bradb> no prob
<SteveA> i'll take a quick look now.  i've actually finished for the day, but randomly browsing interesting stuff... (gah... wikipedia)
<bradb> sure, no worries. wikipedia++.
* SteveA wishes baz switch would be faster on a launchpad tree
<SteveA> jblack: the bazaar page on wikipedia could do with updating
<SteveA> in a NPOV way of course
* \sh needs some info why one bazaar import doesn't work :(
<Nafallo> \sh: gajim?
<\sh> Nafallo: yepp
<Nafallo> \sh: didn't I send you the mail about it? :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: when? no
<\sh> Nafallo: I just tried it again ;)
<sabdfl> SteveA: we are rapidly converging on a switch to bzr for rocketfuel
<Nafallo> \sh: oki, I did sent that mail btw :-P
<SteveA> so soon?
<SteveA> that's awesome news
<sabdfl> lifeless is just getting the first results from his baz-to-bzr work
<sabdfl> tomorrow we should be able to test performance on a fully imported mainline
<sabdfl> he also has an archive-converter which will pull out all the branches in an archive
<sabdfl> and pqm is done
<\sh> Nafallo: sorry..missed the attachment :(
<sabdfl> so, UBZ is still the deadline
<Nafallo> \sh: ah :-P
<\sh> Nafallo: now I understand the system behind it :) and it looks like that we need to do our own head baz repos ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: indeed :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: or convince upstream ;-)
<SteveA> bradb: reproduced the bug.  i'll look into it tomorrow.
<bradb> SteveA: mercy
<SteveA> okay -- i see exactly where the bug is in launchpad code
<SteveA> but this is odd behaviour from the zope3 request API
<jordi> so, does anyone know how am I supposed to get rid of the "do-not-use" and "review-breezy" templates in Rosetta?
<jordi> I want to get started on that now
<kiko-fud> I don't know, hmmm
<jordi> if nobody knows how (and I don't find out without calling carlos) I probably need to postpone until he's back :(
<jordi> I don't want to mail/phone him about rosetta during his vacation
* bradb wonders what the mysterious "Malone Not Official" message means on a product's page
<jordi> bradb: that a product isn't using malone as it's official bug tracker.
<jordi> it can probably use a better tag
<kiko> bradb, mpt: can you fix that text to say "Primary Bugtracker: Malone" or "No primary bugtracker indicated"?
<jordi> or maybe it can be shown only if it is.
<kiko> that might be a good idea
<jordi> same for rosetta
<kiko> has anyone seen ddaa?
<kiko> hey elmo?
<mpt> kiko: That doesn't belong on a product's page, it belongs on /products/foo/+bugs
<kiko> mpt, I'm not so sure -- it's interesting to know if the product uses rosetta/malone (or something else) officially, even when not looking at the bugs facet. Hmm, do you mean the +bugs facet is the place where it is most useful?
<mpt> I mean that you're not guaranteed (or even likely) to scan a product's page before hitting its "Bugs" tab to go report a bug.
<bradb> http://localhost:8086/products/firefox/+milestone/1.0 -- none of the tabs are linked from this page...ow. ch.
<mpt> That whole box needs a once-over
<mpt> e.g. it still says "perms"
<bradb> mpt: Are you going to do something about the robotic "Malone Not Official" message, or do you want me to do it after I'm done with the URL changes?
<bradb> t-minus 1 test failure...
<mpt> bradb: I can't land anything until ddaa (or someone else who knows why my check_merge is failing) arrives, so you can fix it if you think it's urgent
<bradb> I don't have time for anything until the URL changes land. If I get to it before you get to it, I'll let you know.
<kiko> mpt, SteveA posted a suggestion, get to it.
<mpt> kiko: I am doing that right now.
<SteveA> mpt: i expect you'll get errors running the tests using the rocketfuel branch.
<SteveA> the reason i expect this is that when you submit a merge to pqm, it uses the latest standard trees for the other trees.
<SteveA> so, the problem must lie in your code.
<SteveA> hmm, so i expect things to pass when you use rocketfuel.
* SteveA revises his expectations.
<SteveA> jim fulton's trying to switch his machine to ubuntu
<mpt> So is there a way to say "diff me everything against rocketfuel, not just launchpad"?
<SteveA> why do you want to do that?
<SteveA> when i want to do that, i look at the baz tree-id of each tree
<SteveA> that information would be useful to others trying to see what is wrong
<SteveA> you'd need to baz diff against the appropriate rocketfuel patch level in each tree, i think
<mpt> SteveA: You were right, I did get the same errors testing the rocketfuel branch.
<SteveA> that's interesting
<SteveA> i don't understand how you get errors when asking pqm to merge things, then
<SteveA> you could try making a whitespace change in a page template file on a new branch from RF
<SteveA> and asking pqm to merge that
<SteveA> i'm certain that would work, if tests on pqm are working at all
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> so next, i think you should get the tree-id of each of your trees
<SteveA> that's everything in ./sourcecode
<SteveA> and also everything that's not 'canonical' and not a symlink in './lib'
<SteveA> and mail that to the list
<SteveA> or compare it to someone else's
<mpt> after trying the whitespace change?
<SteveA> i wouldn't bother with that, but you can if you like
<sabdfl> mpt: what's the glitch?
<mpt> sabdfl: make check_merge fails for me both locally, and at PQM
<mpt> with errors in CVS and Taxi
<mpt> in all my branches, and with rocketfuel direct
<mpt> (well, I assume rocketfuel itself doesn't fail at PQM, since other people are landing stuff)
<sabdfl> are all the branches up to date? you'e done a refuel?
<kiko> yes
<mpt> yes.
<cprov> mpt: try again, it fails sometime in my machine too, some wierd race condition in CVS/taxi component
<cprov> mpt: it won't fail in PQM
<kiko> I said so myself
<mpt> okie dokie
<sabdfl> i've seen failures like that both on my machine and in pqm
<sabdfl> CVS / taxi are doing a lot of apwning and respawning of subprocesses, and timing issues can cause this
<mpt> agh
<sabdfl> mpt: i'd be interested to hear of performance tests of the rf-in-bzr on your laptop when we are getting ready for the switch, prob in about 2 weeks
<mpt> And I'm constantly getting an untagged test@importd.example.com directory in my tree too
<kiko> rf-in-bzr will be interesting
<kiko> particularly the pie angle ;)
<mpt> sabdfl: As long as the setup instructions are at a Bazaar-for-Dummies level, I'd be delighted to try something faster than baz :-)
<sabdfl> you an me both, brotha
<bradb> sabdfl: It would be kind of evil to allow linkrot of things like /malone/bugs/1/+duplicate, /malone/bugs/1/people/+new, /malone/bugs/1/cverefs/1/+edit, etc (/malone/bugs/1 *will* of course continue to work, because just that is pretty easy to make work.) At the same time, it will take some thinking to make those links redirect to the correct place. How much do you care about ensuring that those links continue to work?
* cprov thinks about how fantastic things people can do in such small period of time (aka having RF under bzr in 1 month) when the reward is the right of throw pies in someone else face ... 
<mpt> bradb: But nobody's going to have linked to *those*, except in bug reports
<mpt> whereas they have linked to the bug reports themselves
<bradb> mpt: I wouldn't be able to give an accurate assessment of if anybody's linking to any of the links I've just mentioned, but I can accurately say that all of them have been exposed to the outside world.
<sabdfl> bradb: not at all
<bradb> which, it would seem, puts them in linkrot orbit, at least
<bradb> sabdfl: ok
<bradb> purity, say hello to PRACTICALITY
<sabdfl> the main /malone/bugs/1 should be redirectable, other than that, fuggedaboudid
<bradb> right
* mpt concurs
<sabdfl> although /me thinks that if you slap a smart enough redirect at /malone/bugs/ it would happily pass on the rest of the URL
<sabdfl> and given zope3's behaviour of attaching views to objects, when we move the object, most of the views should move with it, right?
<sabdfl>  /people/+new is toast
<sabdfl> as is the cveref lot, with my new approach
<sabdfl> it's all getting simpler and cleaner
<bradb> sabdfl: not quite that simple though, there's multiple redirecting going on there. e.g. not only has the URL to a bug changed, but even within that, the URLs to adding things have changed.
<sabdfl> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ its not as big as it looks ;-)
<sabdfl> could i have it by thursday please? kthxbye
<bradb> supermagicredirectnahasldjfYHICK
<sabdfl> bradb: yah... fuggedaboudid
<kiko> sabdfl, no winkin' from me, mate
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Transfer team membership records when merging people. r=stub (patch-2399: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko> rock on salgado 
* kiko moves up
<sabdfl> salgado: good work
<WaterSevenUb> items 207 and 214 of the freshly added FAQGUIDE in Rosetta seem to be broken!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  Clean up fix requests table in bug page, fixing bug 1989 (patch-2400: mpt@canonical.com)
<mpt> aha! PQM thuggery victorious!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  Clean up fix requests table in bug page, fixing bug 1989 (patch-2401)
<sabdfl> mpt scores again
<salgado> and it looks like mpt is going to score 4 more times with this same branch
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  Clean up fix requests table in bug page, fixing bug 1989 (patch-2402)
#launchpad 2006-09-11
<lifeless> Sp4rKy: what do you want to do ?
<Sp4rKy> lifeless, mainly, i want added my own package to a LP team
<Sp4rKy> but packages are not in ubuntu but in a personal repository
<lifeless> the source for the packages, or the binaries ?
<Sp4rKy> so i think i can't added them and link them to their maintainers , right ?
<Sp4rKy> twice
<lifeless> well I dont understand quite what you are talking about yet
<Sp4rKy> ok ..
<Sp4rKy> so, i've create a team on launchpad
<Sp4rKy> this team provide a repository for E17 
<lifeless> that will be at sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~TEAMNAME/PRODUCT
<lifeless> where TEAMNAME is your team name
<Sp4rKy> i want add the packages which are on this repository on lp , link this with their maintainers
<Sp4rKy> ok
<lifeless> and PRODUCT is the e17 product name in launchpad
<lifeless> whatever that is
<Sp4rKy> can't i add the package with an other way than bazaar ?
<lifeless> this is what I dont understand
<lifeless> packages != bazaar
<lifeless> when you say 'package' what *precisely* do you mean
<Sp4rKy> yes i know
<Sp4rKy> source packages and binary packages
<lifeless> ok, nothing to do with bazaar directly. Ubuntu uses Bazaar to manage the *source* for the source package
<Sp4rKy> if it is possible, i want added them to lp without using bazaar, 
<Sp4rKy> lifeless, yes, but can i add my packages without bazaar to lp
<lifeless> I think you probably need to talk with #ubuntu-motu
<Sp4rKy> i've done
<lifeless> because I dont understand what 'add packages to lp' /means/
<crimsun> it's unclear what you're attempting to do.
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> i explain again
<lifeless> give me a URL for instance, that you want to have work which does not today
<Sp4rKy> (i'm sorry i'm french and my english isn't perfect at all)
<Sp4rKy> i've a repository at edevelop.org
<Sp4rKy> this repository contains packages for e17 over ubuntu
<lifeless> what sort of repository ?
<lifeless> is it an APT repository ? or a bazaar repository ?
<Sp4rKy> apt repository
<Sp4rKy> so i would add packages which are on this repository on lp
<lifeless> what do you mean by 'add packages to lp'
<Sp4rKy> like it's done with packages which are on ubuntu repository
<Sp4rKy> lifeless, if i go on my personal lp page , i can see the list of packages i maintain in Ubuntu
<Sp4rKy> https://launchpad.net/people/maxenced/+packages
<lifeless> Sp4rKy: ok. now we are getting somewhere.
<lifeless> that list is made by launchpad scanning the Ubuntu *distribution*
<Sp4rKy> i would add the packages i maintain on edevelop repository in the same way
<lifeless> your repository is not scanned by launchpad
<Sp4rKy> yes i know
<lifeless> and cannot be at this point
<Sp4rKy> ok .
<Sp4rKy> this is my question :)
<Sp4rKy> so is there any other way for manage my repository on lp ?
<lifeless> there is a feature in development called personal package archives
<lifeless> where launchpad will provide build daemons and host the repository
<Sp4rKy> k (raphink talked me about that)
<Sp4rKy> lifeless, i don't need host and build daemon, but just manage package/ maintainers
<lifeless> you should talk to malcc and cprov
<lifeless> they are the soyuz folk
<Sp4rKy> are they sleeping ?
<lifeless> I cannot say what they are planning to do or not in the future
<HaDeS> wenas
<lifeless> malcc is on uk time
<Sp4rKy> ok
<lifeless> cprov on brazilian
<Sp4rKy> :)
<Sp4rKy> lifeless, ok, so at this time, there is no way to manage packages with lp ?
<Sp4rKy> even with bazaar ?
<lifeless> if by package you mean an apt repository the only way is as a distribution
<lifeless> bazaar is a VCS - see bazaar-vcs.org
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> i'd seen it
<Sp4rKy> but don't really understand how i can add my apt repository
<lifeless> bazaar has nothing to do with apt
<lifeless> I dont know why you keep bring up bazaar at all. 
<lifeless> its for managing *source code*
<Sp4rKy> k
<lifeless> you can use it to manage the *source code* you are making
<Sp4rKy> so i can't manage my repository with lp at this time 
<lifeless> I've already answered that
<Sp4rKy> lifeless, this is not the idea, 
<lifeless> sorry, I am getting frustrated here
<Sp4rKy> :)
<Sp4rKy> sorry
<Sp4rKy> raphink, said me i can try using bazaar for manage my package 
<lifeless> Asking the question differently will not change the answers I have to give you
<Sp4rKy> so i try to get more info :)
<Sp4rKy> lifeless, i kno
<Sp4rKy> w
<Sp4rKy> thx for your help
<LarstiQ> Sp4rKy: yes, for when you work on the debian/ packaging
<lifeless> bazaar is great for managing the *source code* for your package, but nothing to do with the +packages stuff in launchpad
<LarstiQ> _not_ for the result of building a .deb
<Sp4rKy> lifeless, ok
<oohlaf> lifeless: who can I contact to change a setting in vcs-import setting for a project on LP?
<lifeless> oohlaf: ddaa
<LarstiQ> oohlaf: ddaa
<lifeless> oohlaf: who is on -users and will read it
<lifeless> but feel free to nag him here
<oohlaf> oki
<oohlaf> he's prob asleep now, he is also on CET right?
<Sp4rKy> lifeless, i'll wait for personal package archive so ...
<Sp4rKy> thx again
<PenguinOfDoom> How do I search the entire bug database?
<PenguinOfDoom> oh, found it
<PenguinOfDoom> launchpad is quite a maze :P
* mpt has the unusual experience of not being permitted to view a bug report about Launchpad
<Fujitsu> Nice.
<HaDeS_hack> nice
<lifeless> score!
<lifeless> mpt: which one ?
<mpt> lifeless, reported bug 59846 about it
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> it may not be  abug
<lifeless> what bug were you trying to look at
<Fujitsu> It's probably marked private...
<mpt> bug 31287
<Fujitsu> Erm.
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> its private
<Fujitsu> I can't see bug 59846.
<lifeless> and theres no subscribers
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<lifeless> other than spiv
<Fujitsu> It is private...
<lifeless> mpt: the security contact for lp is not subscribed to 31287
<mpt> So, that's still a bug
<mpt> The security contact should still be able to view it, right?
<lifeless> dunno
<lifeless> it makes sense to me that the security contact should be able to by default
<lifeless> but if they are unsubscribed, why should they see it anymore ?
<mpt> Why shouldn't they?
<lifeless> I asked first ;)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Because letting them see it any more doesn't disclose it to anyone new
<lifeless> mmm, too much context switching
<lifeless> do you need access to this bug ?
<lifeless> I can subscribe the security contact or whatever you need
<lifeless> after that I' going back to deep hack mode
<mpt> I can't remember why I tried to open it, and immediate access isn't the point
<mpt> but thanks for clarifying the issue, I'll update my bug report
<mpt> yay for Proxy Errors
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59846 in malone "Bug 31287 is mysteriously forbidden" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59846
<mpt> lifeless, are you able to kick staging?
<lifeless> one sec
<jamesh> lifeless: you should be able to set the productseries branches for bzr on staging.launchpad.net now, btw
<lifeless> mpt: there are no processes running on staging
<lifeless> it looks deliberately shutdown
<lifeless> mpt: is that better ?
<mpt> lifeless, not really, https://staging.launchpad.net/ gives me an Oops :-)
<lifeless> I'm shutting it back down
<lifeless> stub should look at this, I'm not aware of specific instructions, but I dont have cycles right now to dig into it either
<mpt> ok, thanks
<jamesh> you sure it wasn't in the middle of a DB restore?
<lifeless> fairly, but not completely
<lifeless> which is why its shutdown again
<jamesh> lifeless: hopefully we'll get another report on product-release-finder today
<jamesh> spiv: how was the holiday?
<spiv> jamesh: fun, despite the stitches in the back of my head :)
<jamesh> ouch
<WebMaven> spiv: I noticed you were on the list of contributors to SQLOS.
<WebMaven> spiv: AYT?
<spiv> Heh, am I?  It's been a while...
<SEJeff> Can I close a bug in lp if I am not the maintainer? Some glaring ones that I just commented on like this which I am trying to triage: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/31925
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31925 in compiz "Please package new upstream version" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<jamesh> SEJeff: if you click on the package name in the "Affects" table at the top, you can change the status
<SEJeff> jamesh: thankyou
<jamesh> spiv: any progress on getting spiv/launchpad/ddaa's-branch-ui merged?
<jamesh> stub: would it be possible to see the log of the staging.lp.net product-release-finder runs done in the last few days?
<jamesh> I'm interested to see if they succeed yet
<stub> jamesh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-error-reports/
<stub> The reports are in jubany's nightly.sh
<stub> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-error-reports/Week-of-Mon-20060904/038384.html
<jamesh> stub: could you approve my subscription to that list?
<stub> jamesh: done. You might want to turn off mail delivery or subscribe to only the topics you want.
<jamesh> thanks
<jamesh> stub: the last run doesn't appear to have been with the latest code.  I guess I'll wait til today's run is done
<stub> asuka's nightly.sh is running right now
<stub> product-release-finder.py has been running for two hours now. Hopefully that is a good sign ;)
<jamesh> does sound good
<jamesh> the speed could probably be improved by scanning multiple tarball repos in parallel
<jamesh> at the moment it is all in a single thread
<stub> I would have assumed the bottleneck was downloading
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> and I'm sure we could download stuff from ftp.gnome.org and ftp.debian.org in half the time if done in parallel
<jamesh> given the bandwidth of the datacentre
<stub> mmm
<jamesh> anyway, the fact that it hasn't crapped out yet is a good sign that it'll get all the way through
<stub> Will it only be the initial run that will be slow?
<stub> (for some value of slow we don't know yet ;) )
<jamesh> if it starts with a clean DB every night, yes
<jamesh> or maybe not if the datacentre proxy caches the files between runs
<jamesh> once the production DB has some of this data, the staging runs won't be starting with a clean slate
<jamesh> so should be faster
<stub> It sounds like speed is probably not an issue then. Doesn't matter if the initial run takes a week if subsequent runs happen in an hour or less.
<jamesh> the way to test that would be to do another run on staging without a clean DB
<stub> morning. Any chance to play on the new server yet?
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> good morning
<SteveA> stub: http://www.zope.org/Collectors/Zope3-dev/706   seen it?  a minor sessions infrastructure bug.
<stub> Not seen it. I've never worked out how to drive the collector and only have read access anyway.
<stub> Doesn't look like a problem worth caring about
<stub> But I can't comment as far as I can see :-(
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> ask jim for access sometime
<SteveA> or, maybe they'll be using launchpad by then ;-)
<SteveA> stub: what do we do nowadays if someone registers a new product, but they didn't mean to do so?
<stub> We flag it as inactive
<stub> I don't know if they can do it themselves or not - probably not.
<stub> (or else people will go around removing products they don't want to use with Launchpad, but we still want the data displayed as a registry)
<SteveA> there are no bugs, support requests, translations etc.
<SteveA> just the product and two series
<stub> Sure. flag it as inactive.
<SteveA> ok, done
<SteveA> what happens to its name?
<stub> One day we will have the technology to delete the simple cases, but for the time being just flag 'em as inactive.
<SteveA> I mean, can another product be registered with the same name?
<stub> name is still taken, so we can rename them at the same time as flagging them inactive if we need it.
<stub> Eventually, I think we need some sort of garbage collector. eg. Product x has been inactive for 3 months so we can now safely delete all the translations, bugs, series, branches etc. associated with it.
<stub> Although even that is scary (trashing branches might be too far)
<SteveA> hmm, I can't rename it, as I can't get to a URL for it
<stub> ok. So we need to remember to rename first ;0
<stub> What name product? I'll do it on the db
<SteveA> would you rename the inactive product 'firebird' to 'firebird-inactive' ?
<stub> Done
<jamesh> or you could reactivate the old product
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> jamesh: thanks for mailing about the validate() issue.  I replied with a couple of things to think about.
<stub> jamesh: Can't reactivate via the web as the product page gives a 404 ;)
<SteveA> I haven't really thought them through , though
<SteveA> I wonder if either of the other options would be easier to write validate() methods for
<SteveA> and not make the kind of mistake you describe happening
<stub> actually, that collector bug is valid. If auth credentials are stored in the session and a user walks away from their terminal for a few hours, then it may be possible to visit some urls (ones that cause a transaction abort) using the old auth and obtain a window where the auth credentials remain valid even though in theory the credentials should have expired.
<jamesh> SteveA: I am not sure a special "missing value" entry in the data dictionary would reduce OOPS reports -- it might just change them from KeyErrors to other errors caused by not checking if the value was the special "missing value" object
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so in that case, maybe a standard test for forms can be
<SteveA>  - pass into validate() a non-empty non-full dict
<SteveA> so a dict that doesn't match
<SteveA>   if not D:
<SteveA> but that doesn't contain anything the validate() method wants
<jamesh> it'd be pretty easy to add that to the LaunchpadFormView test harness.
<jamesh> pass in a dictionary of form values, and have it test each combination of present values against the validate() routine
<jamesh> point out which combinations result in an exception
<SteveA> nice
<jamesh> this would be applicable even with the "missing value" object idea -- just replace entries with missing value instead of deleting them
<SteveA> well, I'm not sure about the value of putting "missing value" into the dict
<SteveA> that might just encourage people to test for None rather than consulting field.missing_value
<SteveA> the point is to make a change that prevents the problem you described happening, which doesn't increase what the review team have to do
<SteveA> I think a standard test harness would help there
<SteveA> if there is no API change that would help
<BjornT> there's one api change that i could think of that would help, not sure if things get easier though.
<BjornT> instead of having a general validate() function, it could be nice to register separate validate functions for each field tuple you want to validate
<BjornT> so you could say that i want to validate field A and B, and that validate function would only be called if A and B validated properly by themselves.
<jamesh> that's an interesting idea
<jamesh> e.g. @validator('owner', 'product', 'name') def validate_branch_name(self, owner, product, name)
<BjornT> yeah, something like that.
<jamesh> the above syntax would also get rid of the direct dict lookups too
<SteveA>  @validator(*ISchema.names()) def validate_schema(names, in, alphabetical, order):
<SteveA> stub: call?
<BjornT> i think it would be more intuitive to have the method parameters in the same order as the appear in @validator(...)
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<SteveA> BjornT: yes, and that's why my silly example would work (except I forgot the 'self')
<SteveA> because interface.names() is sorted
<SteveA> lifeless: is there meant to be a bzr meeting today?
<BjornT> SteveA: well, interface.names() isn't sorted, is it? afaik, it simply builds a dict and return the keys, so the output should be completly unsorted.
<SteveA> i think it is meant to be sorted
<SteveA> hmm, the interface doesn't say anything abot it
<SteveA> so, I guess it would need to be sorted()
<lifeless> SteveA: AFAIK yes
<jamesh> stub: product-release-finder is still running?
* stub wonders wtf has happened with his sound today
<stub> jamesh: Yes - still running
<stub> 3% cpu, 245MB
<jamesh> stub: if the results look good, I guess we should run it in production at least once, so that the runs on staging don't take so long
<stub> Ok.
<jamesh> stub: I have a script to add "trunk" product series to all products which currently have no series.  Would it be possible to get it run on production at some point?
<stub> sure. Did we rollout the bug fix to stop it happening yet?
<jamesh> with the last rollout, all new products should have the default trunk series
<stub> (I think the query to do that is already around in database/schema/archives from last time we did this)
<jamesh> (it now gets created in the database/ code rather than the view class for one of the entry points for creating a products)
<jamesh> I'm just going through the sample data now to make sure it has a product series for each product too
<jamesh> stub: here is the script I did: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/ensure-product-series
<stub> jamesh: I've run that script on production
<jamesh> stub: thanks
<jamesh> stub: I think I was mistaken about the automatic product series creation fix being in the current rollout.  I'll add a note about rerunning the script on the next rollout
<stub> Please do
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> annoying that specs require unique urls
<jamesh> lifeless: perhaps we need "SpecTasks" so you can assign a spec to multiple contexts :)
<lifeless> bazaar-vs.org/ReleaseRoadmap
<lifeless> that wants one spec per release attached to it
<jamesh> just add extra dots to the end of the domain name
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> I've abused it differently
<jamesh> or http://www.bazaar-vcs.org/ vs. http://www.bazaar-vcs.org:80/
<lifeless> but its a nuisance
<lifeless> Roadmap/../
<jamesh> file a bug about getting the constraint relaxed then
<lifeless> review meeting in 10
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, the pending-reviews script is taking quite a while these days (last run was 55 minutes) -- we might need to reduce the frequency a bit if it can't be sped up
<lifeless> jamesh: ok
<jamesh> since we added the work-in-progress section, the list of branches has increased quite a bit
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> I was wondering about that
<lifeless> we have viewbzr now
<lifeless> perhaps for wip a calculated URL on that would be better
<jamesh> viewbzr being different to bzr webserve?
<spiv> You'd lose the "this wip has conflicts with rocketfuel" feature, but that's probably not a big deal.
<SteveA> I'd be happy with wip being analyzed just once a day
<SteveA> and pending reviews more often
<SteveA> pending reviews is a very important part of our workflow
<SteveA> wip is more about seeing how things are going, and looking at um... work in progress
<lifeless> yup
<SteveA> so daily is fine
<lifeless> I was thinking along that direction myself
<lifeless> jamesh: do you reuse the diff when its already known ?
<jamesh> lifeless: not currently -- that is another area that'd improve things a lot
<lifeless> review meeting time
* lifeless grabs the agenda
<jamesh> although each new launchpad commit implies that most diffs will be recalculated
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> but thats not 12 per day
<lifeless> or even 24 per day
<jamesh> I should see about getting that working
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<BjornT> hi
<lifeless> hi BjornT 
<lifeless> so, same time, one week ok ?
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> I'm going to remove this from the agenda
<SteveA> lifeless: what's the agenda?
<lifeless> and instead have it always the same unless someone explicit adds it as an agenda item
<lifeless> SteveA: the two lines with ' * ' prefixes
<SteveA> lifeless: prefix it with "Agenda:" then, so it is clear
<SteveA> and add a "roll call" perhaps
<SteveA> I thought you were introducing the items, and getting through them
<SteveA> and I was looking for the agenda
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> is whats on the wiki page, so I'll just paste the full thing in future
<lifeless> spiv: are you here ?
<spiv> yes
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so the queue this week
<lifeless> 5 items
<lifeless> oldest is 6 days with salgado
<lifeless> next oldest is 4 days which is just on our target service level considering the weekend
<lifeless> jamesh and bjornt both 1 item each
<lifeless>  - except - the queue page https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ - does not list the post-merge reviews
<lifeless> of which there are ~12
<lifeless> BjornT, jamesh, spiv please look these up and use the bzr web, or bzr on devpad, to do them
<lifeless> salgado: are you around ?
<lifeless> Has anyone done any of the post merge reviews so far?
<BjornT> i've done one
<lifeless> was it appropriate to be trivial ?
<BjornT> yes. it was a one-line change in a test setup, so i think the [trivial]  was correct to use there.
<lifeless> cool.
<lifeless> jamesh: ?
<lifeless> I haven't
<jamesh> I haven't done any of the post-merge reviews in my queue yet
<SteveA> what's the procedure when you've done a post-merge review?
<lifeless> email launchpad-reviews as per regular reviews I think
* BjornT sent an email to launchpad-reviews and removed the item from PendingReviews
<SteveA> for both appropriate merges, and for inappropriate ones?
<lifeless> SteveA: I think for inappropriate ones there should be some escalation
<SteveA> idea: mail the reviews list, and add it to the agenda of the dev meeting
<SteveA> we can have a special section for this
<lifeless> but I'd start with a review to the list, cc'd to the committer
<lifeless> adding it to dev agenda sounds fine to me
<SteveA> lifeless: please write the process on the Pending Reviews page, or somewhere like that
<lifeless> so: inappropriate merges are raised in the dev meeting agenda as well as the normal review mail being sent
<lifeless> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> ta
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> any other business ?
<SteveA> any phone pre-impl calls happening?
<SteveA> I had a kinda one with stub today
<jamesh> there is the "pending-reviews is slow issue", but that was mostly discussed before the meeting
<SteveA> although it was combined with more general management stuff
<spiv> I had a call with malcc the week before I went on leave about soyuz testing.
<spiv> (which wasn't exactly a pre-impl call)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> any other business ?
<lifeless> === -5- ===
<lifeless> === -4- ===
<lifeless> === -3- ===
<lifeless> === -2- ===
<lifeless> === -1- ===
<lifeless> meeting closed
<lifeless> thanks for coming y'akk
<lifeless> SteveA: so, skype? normal phone ?
<SteveA> lifeless: let me check with ddaa about delaying his call by 10 mins
<SteveA> I'd like to have a quick call with you first
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> ok
<SteveA> ddaa: delay by 10-15 mins?
<ddaa> fine
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA> lifeless: try sip then fall back to POTS?
<lifeless> normal phone is easiest right now, microphone is not setup
<SteveA> ok, POTS
<lifeless> but if you want 3-4 minutes I'll run round and grab it
<SteveA>  /msg me your prefered number
<lifeless> done
<ddaa> SteveA: can futher postpone the call by one hour?
<SteveA> ddaa: sure.  what time UTC?
<ddaa> say, 1300 UTC
<SteveA> ok
<stub> carlos, danilo[out] : Do we need to support updates of POSubmission. Particularly changing POSubmission.person and POSubmission.pomsgset. Also, do we need to support updates of POMsgSet.pofile ?
<carlos> stub: POSubmission.person, would be useful to fix some bad credit for those translations
<carlos> stub: the others, I don't think we are going to change it ever
<stub> So I can enforce POMsgSet.pofile never changing. That makes my life easier ;)
<carlos> stub: I think so, yes
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> stub: do you need anything else?
<stub> carlos: nope.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> later!
<LarstiQ> SteveA: sorry to keep bothering you, but do you have any more information on the rosetta output copyright assignment?
<SteveA> LarstiQ: nothing yet.  To make further progress, I need to talk with Mark about it.  He's traveling, but back in London next week.
<LarstiQ> thank you.
<WebMaven> AYT?
<WebMaven> SteveA: AYT?
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: yes
<salgado> stub, I tried to run https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileWFvar1.html on staging, but it was taking too long and matsubara had to stop it.  would it be possible to get it to run faster?
<stub>  select count(DISTINCT POSubmission.person) FROM validpersonorteamcache,posubmission where posubmission.person = validpersonorteamcache.id; will be faster for the first one
<stub> similar for the second
<SteveA> stub: ping for a chat when you have time
<stub> SteveA: pong
<salgado> stub, cool, thanks a lot
<heno> are there any known problems with bzr on LP ATM?
<Spads> is there a way for me to subscribe somehow to package build/upload pages such as https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/xen-3.0 ?
<malcc> Spads: No. Good idea though. If you've time, file a bug on Soyuz suggesting it?
<Spads> malcc: I'll try
<salgado> Spads, malcc, I think there's a bug for it already
* salgado checks
<malcc> salgado: Ah, bug 501 perhaps
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 501 in soyuz "Subscribe to packages by email" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/501
<salgado> yeah, looks like that one
<Spads> okay, good
<oohlaf> ddaa: can you help me with https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2006-September/000608.html
* ddaa know something there requested his help and was churning through the backlog
<oohlaf> :)
<oohlaf> the last update on the old host is a few months back, on the new host is from 2 days ago or something
<heno> We are having some problems with https://launchpad.net/people/onboard/+branch/onboard/main 
<heno> First it accepted a commit by someone not on the onboard team
<heno> and now it won't update with a new commit
<heno> The first one is esp worrying ...
<jamesh> heno: are you sure none of the other team members pushed that change?
<jamesh> and what error are you getting for the "now it won't update with a new commit" problem?
<heno> jamesh: is was in fact Chris Jones who pushed the change, but from a friends computer. So his name appears differently 
<heno> Chris Scutcher <beast@tecra> is not registered in the team
<heno> though it came from the same IP
<jamesh> heno: the name that appears there is the name recorded in the revision
<jamesh> which isn't directly related to an LP user name
<heno> jamesh: oh, I see, but he might have committed using a correct login, ok
<heno> as for the update there was no error (AFAIK), it just hasn't been updated yet
<ddaa> heno: the published branch has revno 24
<jamesh> there is a time delay between changes being uploaded via SFTP and appearing via HTTP
<ddaa> the listing on launchpad lags a bit behind what is actually published
<heno> ddaa, jamesh: ok, thanks. That should explain both items :)
<oohlaf> ddaa: I notice you updated the host. Cool, thank you
<ddaa> oohlaf: look at your mail
<ddaa> the import is still broken and I need your input
<ddaa> also, please beat the CVS admin with some large, heavy, hard object for me.
<oohlaf> ddaa: ok, I'll look up that file in their cvs
<ddaa> you'll see it called yate-gtk2.conf.default
<oohlaf> ddaa: stupid thing about their cvs is that both old and new host share the same ip
<oohlaf> it's prob a vhost
<ddaa> oohlaf: no trace of the .tabbed file, it's probably a case of CVS repo surgery
<oohlaf> I'll ask in #yate
<ddaa> oohlaf: thank you. I do not like to make people jump through hoops, but I need the cvs admins out there to understand how "renaming" breaks their users.
<oohlaf> it's better if they just rm and add, and not try to preserve history by moving these ,v files
<oohlaf> like http://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/notes/cvs/renaming-files.html
<ddaa> *sigh*
<ddaa> If I become master of the world one day, I'll get all those who post "insightful" documents like that up a wall.
<oohlaf> hmm, #yate is a bit unresponsive at the moment
<ddaa> oohlaf: I'm quite sure it's a case of "renaming". Please just remember to whine at the c
<ddaa> at the cvs admin.
<ddaa> I'm working on fixing the import now.
<oohlaf> ok
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( Volver... no s cuando, pero volver... xD | http://mrpetah.homelinux.net ) | Desde: ( Lunes, Septiembre 11, 2006. 14:52:01 ) Xlack v2.1
<tortoise_> Having a problem with this bzr branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~onboard/onboard/main
<ddaa> oohlaf: fixed now, the new stuff should be published within a day
* carlos -> out
<oohlaf> ddaa: ok, thank you, I whined in #yate, but no response yet
<carlos> will be back in 30 minutes
<tortoise_> it doesn't register new revisions properly.  The commit message is show but the files arnt updated and are stuck at an old revision
<ddaa> tortoise_: ?
<oohlaf> ddaa: I looked at cvs log/status but could not find a trace of .tabbed
<tortoise_> ddaa:  any ideas?
<jamesh> tortoise_: there is a delay between the branch being uploaded via SFTP and it being published via HTTP and its revision info being displayed on the website
<tortoise_> i've given it a good hour
<jamesh> tortoise_: heno was just here complaining about that branch, btw :)
<tortoise_> jamesh: oh good
<ddaa> tortoise_: where is the commit message shown, and where are the files not upgraded?
<jamesh> and the revision list on the website has updated since then (from rev 23 to 24)
<tortoise_> yes but the files have not
<tortoise_> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~onboard/onboard/main
<tortoise_> gives a very old revision with some files missing too
<ddaa> here, that gives revision 24
<ddaa> dated today
<ddaa> and well, the files are what is in the branch...
<jamesh> if there are missing files, is it possible that you didn't "bzr add" them before committing?
<tortoise_> the one I get when I branch has the old debian/rules so that's pre 09-02
<ddaa> tortoise_: in all likelihood, launchpad just gives what people have put there
<tortoise_> My last commit I made by branching from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~onboard/onboard/main overwriting with the new and missing files, committing and pushing.
<ddaa> if stuff is outdated, you should check with those people https://launchpad.net/people/onboard
<ddaa> Ha, you're chris jones
<ddaa> sorry
<tortoise_> ddaa:  lol
<ddaa> tortoise_: I do believe you have a bzr usage problem here, not related to Launchpad. You would get better help on #bv
<ddaa> on #bzr
<jamesh> tortoise_: you might want to read http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2006/08/17/1
<jamesh> tortoise_: it describes a workflow for using shared branches on bazaar.launchpad.net
<ddaa>  tortoise_: your commit only modified one file in the bzr branch
<ddaa> check with "bzr log -v | less"
<ddaa> you can also get the log for only one file, for example "bzr log -v onboard/debian/rules | less"
<tortoise_> ddaa: It should have added a whole new directory
<ddaa> sounds like you forgot to "bzr add"
<ddaa> "bzr status" is useful to run before committing to avoid this sort of mistake
<tortoise_> ddaa: ahhh
<ddaa> if you do you "bzr commit", it will run status and display the output in a text editor where you can type the commit message
<ddaa> it's very convenient
<tortoise_> ddaa: thanks
<j-a-meinel> tortoise_: Another thing you may want to do is add 'commit=commit --strict' into your aliases.
<j-a-meinel> Then 'bzr' will abort a commit if it has unknown files.
<j-a-meinel> (you can override this with 'bzr --no-aliases commit' or with bzr >= 0.10 you can do 'bzr commit --no-strict')
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> how's it going
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> kiko: hey
<kiko> SteveA, how's it going? 
<SteveA> kiko: I've had a good day.  about to head out.  quick call?
<elmo> SteveA/kiko: ping?
<kiko> elmo, pong?
<teolemon> jordi, i've merged the files for clamwin
<elmo> kiko: I need to take staging down and borrow some  of it's memory.  urgently.  is that ok?
<teolemon> and uploaded them on LP
<kiko> elmo, okay, then. is there an ETA for recovering it?
<elmo> kiko: as soon as my supplier can ship it, late tuesday/wednesday
<kiko> elmo, thanks. I'll email the list
<elmo> it'll go back to the 3Gb/4Gb it use to have (I can't recall which offhand)
<salgado> elmo, is that the appserver or the db server (or are they both running on the same machine)?
<elmo> salgado: same machine
<salgado> can you hold it for a few minutes? (no more than 10)
<salgado> elmo, ^
<salgado> elmo, it's not urgent, so it's no big deal if you can't
<elmo> salgado: I'm not near the DC yet - that shouldn't be a problem ;-)
<ddaa> Good night folks,
<nessmuk> I'd like to know how to unsubscribe from launchpad so I don't receive bug reports in my email
<kiko> nessmuk, are you subscribed to ubuntu-bugs?
<nessmuk> yes
<kiko> nessmuk, just unsubscribe from that list, then.
<nessmuk> oh...I think you mean a mail list. I'm not in one of those, just registered to report bugs on the launchpad page
<kiko> nessmuk, can you give me an example of a bug which you are receiving bugmail for?
<nessmuk> https://launchpad.net/bugs/56452
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56452 in at-spi "Edgy: at-spi Crashes frequently" [Unknown,Needs info]  
<kiko> nessmuk, why don't you just unsubscribe from that bug?
<nessmuk> can't figure out where to do that....noobie blues!
<kiko> heh.
<kiko> there's an "unsubscribe" link on that (admittedly very busy) page
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/at-spi/+bug/56452/+unsubscribe I believe
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56452 in at-spi "Edgy: at-spi Crashes frequently" [Unknown,Needs info]  
<kiko> or maybe it's https://launchpad.net/products/at-spi/+bug/56452/+subscribe
<elmo> ok, staging is going down now
<elmo> and is back
#launchpad 2006-09-12
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59971 in blueprint "Target a product specification to a distribution milestone triggers a DB constraint" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59972 in malone "Tag search field needs better validation for non-alphanumeric characters" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59972
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<j-a-meinel> lifeless: Does ubuntu send a message to IRC when a new bug is filled? Or is that per-channel configurable?
<j-a-meinel> morning mpt
<Fujitsu> Morning, mpt.
<lifeless> ubugtu watches the product
<lifeless> theres no general facility [yet] 
<j-a-meinel> I've just never seen it happen in #bzr yet.
<lifeless> thats because we haven't asked for it ;)
<j-a-meinel> I already get an email, I don't really feel I need an IRC message :)
<lifeless> likewise
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59975 in malone "Edit bug tag form needs to cope with invalid values in tag field." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59975
<mpt> bother
<jamesh> I guess staging being rebooted means the product-release-finder run didn't complete
<lifeless> foo
<lifeless> I think we need to arrange a 'run staging until it completes' 
<lifeless> with no db resets etc
<lifeless> this is basically acceptance testing for us
<jamesh> from the email, I guess elmo will be rebooting the machine again this week to add back the memory
<jamesh> I think what we need is two runs of product-release-finder -- one with the fresh database, and a second one against the data created by the first run
<lifeless> agreed
<lifeless> with a report after the first
<lifeless> and the log and delta to the db after the second
<jamesh> I'd be interested to see how long it takes on second runs
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> I think that will depend on squids config ;0
<jamesh> I think we should be able to get rid of most of the HEAD requests when walking FTP sites via the HTTP proxy
<jamesh> when parsing an index page, it currently does a HEAD request on each link that doesn't end in a slash to see if it is a directory
<jamesh> so assuming the squid dir listings are sane, we could skip this
<lifeless> squids ftp stuff is sane
<lifeless> except for HEAD
<lifeless> where it lies
<jamesh> well, the way the walker code uses HEAD, it is just checking to see if it gets a redirect response or not
<jamesh> I don't think the false-200 response would be as big a deal here
<lifeless> yup
<jamesh> stub: Re: product-release-finder: I think we might want to do a special test run: after the DB restore, get a listing of the existing productreleases and productreleasefiles.  Then run product-release-finder, get the list of productreleases, run product-release-finder, get list of productreleases
<jamesh> I am not sure that can be done in a single nightly.sh run
<stub> I suggest doing that on demo.launchpad.net then - it is stable and the extra grunt might help
<stub> Is that ok, or do you want to avoid upgrading the code?
<jamesh> that sounds like a good idea.  Disk space isn't an issue anymore, is it?
<stub> jamesh: No problem - disk should now be fine.
<stub> jamesh: Do you think the initial run of product-release-finder will take more than 16 hours?
<jamesh> stub: I've got no idea.  I'm was hoping yesterday's run would give an indication :)
<stub> I'll leave it running on staging anyway then - no harm done if it gets killed by tomorrows update (it has been running for > 1 hour so far)
<stub> Or I can disable tomorrows update if we want to not bother running it against demo.launchpad.net
<jamesh> I'll look at doing a run on demo.lp.net
<mpt> spiv, should I [trivial]  in a test for the security contact link on the product details portlet (as you implied in your post-merge review of r4021), or should I leave it on the grounds that that portlet does not have long to live?
<lifeless> may the force be with you
<spiv> mpt: how long is "long"?
<mpt> spiv, 1.0
<lifeless> I have a suggestion
<lifeless> set a date for this, add a bug and a TODO to your personal list
<lifeless> if the date goes by, and the code is alive, write a test
<lifeless> if the date goes by and the code is gone, close teh bug
<spiv> I'm happy with that.
<mpt> ok, who wants to volunteer a date? :-)
<spiv> So, how long is "long" again? :)
<mpt> (This aggre^Wuntested code cannot be allowed to stand, man)
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm testing out a new version of the pending-reviews script that should use old diff info if it still looks up to date.  Hopefully that'll bring the average runtimes under control
<jamesh> seems to have worked, although I seem to have killed the branch state cache in the process :(
<lifeless> :(
<lifeless> is there a backup?
<lifeless> I have the output from this morning
<jamesh> I hit ctrl+C at the wrong time during a test run
<jamesh> (the 11 rsync jobs running concurrently slow things down a bit)
<jamesh> oops.  Some of those are shell scripts running rsync ...
<jamesh> those rsync jobs could do with a lock file to prevent concurrent runs
<jamesh> okay.  I've recovered approximate state ages from the last run, so they should be good enough within a day
<jamesh> hopefully the rsync jobs should sort themselves out once they've got a bit more CPU/disk time
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> lifeless: for reference, the run completed in ~ 2 minutes with no changes
<lifeless> thought it might help ;)
<jamesh> given I've already got a lock to prevent concurrent runs, we could probably increase the frequency of runs further ...
<lifeless> sweet
<lifeless> evolution still sucks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60025 in launchpad "Link to security contact in product details portlet not tested" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60025
<carlos> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60029 in rosetta "Should always be possible to view/revert to upstream translation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60029
<mpt> spiv, ping
<mpt> spiv, unping
* mpt was momentarily confused by his browser's cached version of pqm.launchpad.net/
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> stub: ping
<stub> SteveA: pong
<jamesh> stub: you probably want to remove product-release-finder from staging's nightly.sh -- it looks like it won't terminate
<jamesh> one of the registered archives includes a symlink to self, causing infinite recursion
<stub> yay
<jamesh> go to http://dl.openafs.org/dl/, click on the "openafs/" link
<jamesh> repeat
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60048 in launchpad "product-release-finder can be caught by self-symlinks" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60049 in rosetta "Import of translations for KDE's desktop-* failed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60049
<Spads> Forbidden
<Spads> You don't have permission to access /dl/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/op ...
<Spads> ... enafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/openafs/ on this server.
* Spads writes a formal request
<jamesh> Spads: I just noticed this ~ 20 minutes ago and stopped the copy running on carbon -- I guess the one running on staging is still going
<Spads> jamesh: oh heh.  
<jamesh> http://launchpad.net/bugs/60048
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60048 in launchpad "product-release-finder can be caught by self-symlinks" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<jamesh> definitely needs fixing before going live ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60055 in launchpad "IProductSet.search() and IProjectSet.search() have unused untested optional arguments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60055
<carlos> danilos: remember, 5 minutes for our meeting about KDE plural forms
<danilos> carlos: sure ;)
<danilos> carlos: ping?
<carlos> danilos: cm?
<danilos> carlos: sure
<danilos> carlos: do we need anyone else? (guess not ;)
<carlos> danilos: don't think so
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60066 in launchpad "please add basic information for bzr" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60066
<jordi> carlos: can you assign https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-as to "as"?
<carlos> jordi: done
* carlos -> lunch
<jordi> carlos: yay
<danilos> jordi, carlos: I'd like to mark https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/59330 as "rejected", due to my reasoning there; what do you think?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59330 in rosetta "Request: Mark string as "translation is not necessary"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<jordi> danilos: 1 min
<danilos> jordi: I don't know if that satisfies the women you're with, but if you're happy with that, so am I :P
<jordi> oh man :D
<jordi> replied
<danilos> jordi: thanks
<jordi> what does he mean with docs?
<danilos> jordi: ubuntu-docs, stuff extracted with xml2po ;)
<jordi> right, as I suspected
<jordi> same case as any other po tho
<jordi> if it has stuff that shouldn't be in, fix the po
<danilos> jordi: exactly, or, fix xml2po :)
<danilos> well, simply add support to it for per-document ignored tags
<danilos> (it's currently per-mode, so docbook documents have their own ignored tags)
<danilos> anyway, marking 59330 as rejected
<jordi> okay
<danilos> carlos: I'd like your input on bug 59377 as well; there's a task for ubuntu l10n manager already, imho :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59377 in rosetta "Original author names not kept in PO files" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59377
<jordi> I have mixed views on #116
<jordi> because handing translator-credits automatically can be bad too
<jordi> I wouldn't add myself to credits if I just translate 10 strings out of 250
<jordi> maybe using a % threshold
<jordi> gotta go home
<danilos> jordi: agreed
<danilos> jordi: watch out for the traffic, get there safely!
<danilos> jordi: btw, read my comment in 59377 as well: old credits would be lost, and that's not the right thing to do
<SteveA> danilos, jordi, carlos: brief irc meeting in 20 mins time?  is that okay?
<danilos> SteveA: jordi just went home, not sure how long will it take him
<SteveA> that's okay
<SteveA> we can start without him, and catch up on other things later
<danilos> SteveA: well, ok, I'm fine with it, though I have another scheduled discussion with carlos at 16h, but we can probably move that :)
<SteveA> i think this will be quick
<carlos> SteveA: it's ok for me too
<carlos> danilos: sure, we can move it
<carlos> danilos: I agree with the rejection of bug #59330
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59330 in rosetta "Request: Mark string as "translation is not necessary"" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59330
<danilos> carlos: ok, thanks for looking into it
<danilos> SteveA: just ping us when you're ready for the meeting; btw, anything to put our minds to before we start? :)
<cbx33> hi guys
<cbx33> what do you people recommend for project management
<carlos> cbx33: it depends on your requirements
<cbx33> carlos: elaborate ;)
<carlos> cbx33: well, I think you are the one that should elaborate your question ;-) What do you want to do?
<cbx33> well, it's kinda open ended at the moment
<cbx33> could be a small implementation coulde be huge
<cbx33> mainly for small specification tracking
<carlos> cbx33: launchpad itself allows you to manage specifications
<carlos> cbx33: launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+specs
<carlos> that's an example
<cbx33> I'm on about a little finer grain
<cbx33> like creating sub tasks for each larger speficiation
<cbx33> assigning these to people
<cbx33> progress tracking
<kiko> cbx33, use bugs?
<cbx33> kiko: I was thinking something like dot project
<cbx33> kiko: http://www.dotproject.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=7
<carlos> cbx33: Perhaps this fits your requirements, but it's not online: http://live.gnome.org/Planner 
<kiko> I have never seen one of these tools used competently.
<malcc> kiko: Ping
<kiko> and I've seen them being used /many/ times
<kiko> malcc!
<malcc> kiko: Got a request from infinity to get 58187 into production ASAP; the fix is ready but I'm still addressing review comments on the automated test
<cbx33> carlos: that's not webbased is it?
<malcc> kiko: Can we do this? I understand it would be quite a big help
<carlos> cbx33: no, it isn't
<cbx33> yeh i need the collaborative nature
<carlos> cbx33: then I guess you should ask at #ubuntu if launchpad doesn't fit your requirements...
<carlos> another option is
<kiko> malcc, is your fix reviewed?
<carlos> to request the missing features and we would evaluate whether we could implemente them in launchpad
<malcc> kiko: Yes, as in the branch went to review, and the comments which came back were only about the style in the test code
<kiko> ah
<kiko> malcc, why don't you finish fixing the test and get it reviewed then?
<malcc> kiko: Well that's what I'm working on, when I got this request to get this working now if possible, which is why I thought I'd find out if it was allowed to make this possible
<kiko> malcc, I'd rather you followed the process. I can help review if you are blocked on a reviewer.
<malcc> kiko: Ok thanks
<kiko> thanks
<danilos> SteveA: quick review: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filehOZZMu.html
<SteveA> danilos: r=me
<SteveA> thanks
<danilos> SteveA: sure, thanks
<carlos> danilos: will that append the copyright to whatever upstream has?
<danilos> carlos: nope, it's just a simple change in order of statements, and removing double (c)
<danilos> carlos: you think we should do that right away as well?
<carlos> danilos: well, if you don't see it too complicate... that would make some people more happy. I don't remember if we do something like that right now though
<danilos> carlos: we don't, ok, I'll do that as well
<carlos> ok
<malcc> kiko: Ok, the test is fixed, the diff is here: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file1UTaHN.html
<malcc> kiko: It's all testing except the lines removed from distrorelease.py
<malcc> Any reviewers got a minute to help me out?
<salgado> malcc, sure
<malcc> salgado: So, I've got a two-line change to distrorelease.py, to fix frozen distros
<malcc> salgado: jamesh has been reviewing it, and I've been making changes to tests at his suggestion, but now it's become urgent and I need to land something
<malcc> salgado: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file1UTaHN.html
<malcc> I'm just as happy to land it without the test changes for now if that's easier
<salgado> malcc, so, you've done all changes that jamesh asked you to?
<malcc> salgado: Yes
<malcc> salgado: But, I only have "needs reply" from him not "merge conditional", so if I merge r=jamesh I think I'd be cheating
<jamesh> malcc: hi.  If the changes I suggested got your tests working with LaunchpadZopelessLayer, go for it.
<malcc> jamesh: Thought you'd be safely in bed at this hour :)
<malcc> jamesh: Thanks :)
<malcc> salgado: Thanks for your time
<salgado> malcc, np
<jordi> SteveA: I'm here
<carlos> SteveA: I'm going to send you the log by email
<carlos> s/SteveA/jordi/
<jordi> okay
<carlos> jordi: sent
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60086 in launchpad "Could be more specific about ``please use its official bug tracker''" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60089 in malone "Enable custom searches and modifying preset searches" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60089
<salgado> jamesh, still around?
* carlos -> out
<punkmexic> hello
<punkmexic> do anyone knows if ubuntu will support winmodems in next release at lease smartlink drivers?
<kiko> punkmexic, #ubuntu
<punkmexic> im there kiko
<kiko> punkmexic, that subject doesn't have anything to do with launchpad
<punkmexic> launchpad what exactly is.
<punkmexic> i asked in ubuntu a question with this subjetc and they told me to go to launchpad
<kiko> punkmexic, it's a tool for managing open source projects
<kiko> who told you that?
<kiko> flacoste, when are we going to get rid of this annoying "Change source package" link hmm? :)
<flacoste> kiko-afk: do we have a bug open on that?
<kiko> I'm not sure we do
<flacoste> kiko-afk: i don't think so
<punkmexic> <ravenous> punkmexic: www.launchpad.net
<flacoste> flacoste: feel free to open one up :-)
<flacoste> kiko-afk: ^
<kiko> punkmexic, I'd ask him why he thinks launchpad might help him answer that question
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60113 in launchpad "oops.cgi should offer a linked HTTP_REFERER" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60113
<kiko> flacoste, it's part of bug 2510, is it not?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2510 in launchpad-support-tracker "Confusing mixture of pages for editing a ticket" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2510
<kiko> flacoste, well, it could be at least. what do you think?
<flacoste> kiko-afk: indeed, it could be
<flacoste> kiko-afk: one specific problem of the 'Change Source Package' link is that you get an Unauthorized exception for it, at least I do
<punkmexic> kiko well my question there was <punkmexic> anyone knows an official website where i can make a suggestion to.ubuntu developers? or e-mail
<kiko> punkmexic, you can file bugs on ubuntu using launchpad (launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs)
<kiko> punkmexic, you can also file support requests
<kiko> (launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+tickets)
<punkmexic> thanx kiko
<kiko> punkmexic, most welcome
<flacoste> kiko-afk: are you still on vacation?
<kiko> flacoste, no.
<flacoste> kiko-afk: good, i was afraid that you were answering work email on your vacation time ;-)
<flacoste> kiko-afk: or that it was raining heavy and couldn't bike...
<kiko> I only bike early in the mornings though
<ddaa> I'm wondering whether something is wrong about Launchpad and Ubuntu communication...
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/1769
<ddaa> so many people appear to think that launchpad == ubuntu
<ddaa> we need to fix that or it's going to be an adoption blocker
<jordi> ddaa: confirm
<jordi> many people talk negatively about rosetta as being "ubuntu-centric"
<ddaa> jordi: ?
<jordi> ubuntu-oriented is what they tend to use, actually
<ddaa> Maybe getting Linspire on board would help that perception.
* ddaa ponders blogging about "I am a Launchpad devel, and I do not care much about Ubuntu. It's a cool distro that spares me from dealing with updates and stuff, but that's about it. Well that's also the distro of my employer, so I am strongly encouraged to use it. But I care more about bzr than about ubuntu."
<ddaa> Probably not a good idea.
<Nafallo> :-)
<crimsun> I think part of the issue is that MOTU haven't documented using LP all that thoroughly. There are only a handful of MOTU using it consistently, and we haven't linked to Scott's announcement on u-d-a prominently. Additionally there's confusion (at least to me) when referencing LP bugs in source package changelogs whether "Closes Ubuntu" or "Closes LP" or "Closes Malone" is preferred.
<kiko> there's also the problem of LP branding which The New UI is supposed to improve
<ddaa> crimsun: it should be "Closes Ubuntu", a given bug number in Launchpad can apply to Ubuntu, upstream, and any number of other distros and products.
<crimsun> ddaa: ok, that's what I've been using
<LarstiQ> ddaa: agreed
<lifeless> morning
<malcc> Hmm. My test is passing locally, but failing on pqm with an error "(<DistroReleaseQueue at 0x2aaaad280550>, 'addSource', 'launchpad.Edit')"
<malcc> Anybody know what might cause that?
<kiko> malcc, what's the full TB
<malcc> kiko: Can't tell, bare excepts in nascentupload are swallowing it, I just get the string of the exception in a rejection email
<kiko> malcc, are you fully merged?
<malcc> kiko: Yes
<kiko> malcc, the error is a permission error -- you're trying to call DRQ.addSource() 
<kiko> and your user doesn't have launchpad.Edit on that table
<kiko> err
<kiko> method
<kiko> ZCML missing perchance?
<malcc> kiko: I'm running with LaunchpadZopelessLayer, I'm told this should give me a permissive security policy, and indeed running locally this seems to be working
<kiko> it's odd but that's the error... could it be an ordering issue?
<kiko> i.e. this test is being run in a different order in PQM?
<malcc> kiko: Unless some other test is doing something horrible to the permissions, I can't see how ordering could cause this
<kiko> well...
<malcc> kiko: Now pqm has done its thing and run all tests for me, confirming there are no other breaks, I'd really love to delete those two bogus lines on drescher to fix frozen and sort this out in the morning :)
<malcc> Yes, it must be something, even though nothing looks very possible right now
<kiko> well, my concern is that this will get dropped if there is an emergency in the morning
<kiko> and we'll end up in the same situation we were before
<kiko> IIWY I would just go to bed and sort it out tomorrow.
<kiko> addSource is in the queue zcml fwiw
<kiko> malcc, do you know what line is failing?
<kiko> in nascentupload.py I mean
#launchpad 2006-09-13
<kiko> hmmm
<malcc> kiko: The traceback doesn't say, but I'm sure I can find where it leads to drq.addSource, if that's useful
<kiko> 2029.
<kiko>         queue_root = self.distrorelease.createQueueEntry(self.policy.pocket,
<kiko>             self.changes_basename, self.changes["filecontents"] )
<kiko>         # Next, if we're sourceful, add a source to the queue
<kiko>         if self.sourceful:
<kiko>             queue_root.addSource(self.policy.sourcepackagerelease)
<malcc> kiko: Yes, that looks like the one
<malcc> kiko: I'm sure nascentupload and the zcml are right, the question is, why is zopeless layer working to give me permissive security on my machine, but not on pqm?
<kiko> malcc, what's the test?
<malcc> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filei63hW3.html
<kiko> but malcc...
<kiko> do you know which test is failing?
<malcc> kiko: Yes, testUploadToFrozenDistro
<malcc> kiko: It's failing where it first compares the email results - the first upload is rejected, instead of going to NEW
<malcc> kiko: Funny enough, the other test is passing. Hmm...
<kiko> and it's run exactly before this one?
<malcc> kiko: Hmm, no it isn't, it isn't running the other one
<kiko> at all?
<malcc> kiko: Sorry cancel that, getting tired
<malcc> kiko: It runs the other one just before this one and it works fine
<malcc> kiko: Runs them in the same order locally
<cprov> malcc: I can help you tomorrow morning, will wake up 9 UTC
<kiko> weird weird weird.
<malcc> Hmm. Good job we had this think about it, I've just realised my fix is wrong anyway
<malcc> Ah, no it isn't. I persuaded myself it would stop publishing frozen distros, but actually the code right now would refuse to publish release on a frozen distro, and that's wrong too
<malcc> My change would start publishing them. But I'm not going to force it through until I've had another think in the morning
<malcc> Ok, night all
<mpt> cprov-afk, ping
<mpt> darn, ten minutes too late
<cprov-afk> mpt: not really ;),pong
<mpt> cprov-afk, I was wondering yesterday if any of the Soyuz pages on the Canonical wiki are useful any more
<cprov-afk> mpt: they are not, maybe only SoyuzCatchUp
<malcc> Ok, actually, I was talking nonsense, it all came clear, the fix is exactly right
<kiko> malcc, what the hell
<Nafallo> malcc: go to sleep then? :-)
<mpt> cprov-afk, ok, I'll move that one and delete the rest
<malcc> kiko: I mean, you see those last few lines before I logged out, where I'd convinced myself maybe my status fix wasn't right? Well I was talking nonsense, the status fix is exactly right
<malcc> kiko: I still don't have a clue about the pqm issue though
<kiko> heh
<kiko> sleep over it
<malcc> Yeah
<kiko> tomorrow morning there are wizards available to help
<kiko> anyway, zzzing here as well
<malcc> Nafallo: Yes, good idea :)
<malcc> Night again all
<Nafallo> malcc: night :-)
* Nafallo starts the timer :-P
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60169 in launchpad-bazaar "Product's +branches page contains misleading link to www.bazaar-vcs.org" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60169
<jamesh> I wonder if it would be a good idea to randomly perturb the db sequences after building the database for the tests
<jamesh> to remove the possibility of relying on the exact value of new sequence numbers
<Keybuk> random Q ... it's not possible for a spec to exist for multiple products?
<Keybuk> or should I say pillars?
<jamesh> Keybuk: no.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60172 in launchpad "Launchpad shouldn't auto-link "sftp://" by itself" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60173 in blueprint "Attendance list of a sprint should be private, or attendance should be markable as private" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60173
<stub> jamesh: We already use a script to reset all the sequences to the correct values, it would be trivial to add a random number to them.
<stub> Has this been a problem?
<jamesh> stub: I ran into a few extra test failures when landing a branch that added to the sample data -- if the sequences didn't have a fixed starting value this would have been less of a problem
<jamesh> might not be worth the hassle though
<stub> It involves adding a --random argument to database/schema/reset_sequences.py and a random parameter to canonical.database.postgresql.resetSequences - pretty trivial.
<mpt> jamesh, is there any way of exporting your calendar as an .ics or anything like that?
<jamesh> mpt: yeah.  add "/+icalendar" to the end
<jamesh> e.g. https://launchpad.net/people/mpt/+calendar/+icalendar
<mpt> jamesh, awesome, thanks
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> mpt: hi
<mpt> hi SteveA, cooking dinner right now, back in an hour or so
<SteveA> mpt: ok
<jordi> morning guys
<malcc> Any testing gurus in the house?
<malcc> I have a test (https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filei63hW3.html) which passes fine on my machine, but when run on PQM fails with a permissions error
<malcc> Which is a surprise, as the zopeless layer ought to let me do whatever I like, and indeed this seems to work on my local machine just fine
<BjornT> malcc: could you put up the full error log (i.e. pqm's failure message) somewhere?
<BjornT> malcc: also, it'd be worth doing exactly what pqm does. take a fresh RF branch, merge in your branch and run the tests. just to rule out any strange merge behaviour.
<malcc> BjornT: Thanks, I'll try that. pqm log extract here: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileyhMbAZ.html. Let me know if you really did mean the whole thing
<SteveA> jamesh: hi
<jamesh> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> stub, jamesh: I'd like to do a quick infrastructure irc meeting
<SteveA> when's a good time?
<jamesh> I'd prefer a time before 8pm (midday UTC)
<jamesh> earlier if it is on a Friday
<SteveA> oh, I meant today
<SteveA> just a quick informal catchup
<jamesh> okay.  Any time then :)
<SteveA> ok, let's see what stub says
<BjornT> malcc: i think i do need the whole pqm log.
<malcc> BjornT: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/files7NCdF.html
<SteveA> jamesh: meanwhile, do you have time for a pre-implementation review call?
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<SteveA> try sip?
<jamesh> sure
* jamesh fires up ekiga
<SteveA> i'll call you
<civija> hy guys!
<civija> can you tell how to change my prefered e-mail address in launchpad?
<carlos> civija: hi
<civija> hi carlos 
<carlos> civija: Go to: https://launchpad.net/people/carlos/+editemails  (change carlos with your launchpad name)
<carlos> and select the one you want as the Contact Address
<mpt> SteveA, back
<civija> carlos: tnx! i've changed it
<carlos> civija: you are welcome
<malcc> BjornT: Merging changes into a fresh branch from rocketfuel, the test still passes locally
<BjornT> malcc: did you run just a subset of the tests, or 'make check_merge'?
<malcc> BjornT: Just a subset. make check_merge tends to be non-terminating on my hardware
<malcc> BjornT: I'll give it a go though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60190 in soyuz "Misleading email when uploads are UNAPPROVED" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60190
<seb128> is it possible to edit a comment on launchpad?
<mpt> seb128, no
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I got a mail from an user saying he's getting spam since his email is listed by one comment on launchpad
<seb128> I was wondering if there was a way to drop it
<BjornT> malcc: it's hard to say exactly what's wrong. what you could do is to insert a self.assertEquals(getSecurityPolicy(), PermissiveSecurityPolicy) in the failing test and send it off to pqm again.
<malcc> BjornT: Thanks, I'll give that a try
<BjornT> at least that will tell you whether something's wrong with the test setup
<SteveA> mpt: hi
<mpt> How do I return a custom HTTP code (e.g. 404) for a particular Launchpad page?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60195 in malone "May need to obfuscate email addresses in bug comments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60195
<BjornT> mpt: in the view class: self.request.response.setStatus(404)
<mpt> thanks BjornT 
<SteveA> mpt: why do you want to return a 404?
<mpt> SteveA, 410 Gone for the calendar, so we don't get bazillions of "Sorry" pages showing up in Google
<jamesh> or "402 Payment Required"
<mpt> Launchpad 3.0, jamesh, Launchpad 3.0
<jamesh> it'd make a good april fools day joke for shipit ...
* mpt looks for other uses of self.request.response so that he won't have to ask another annoying question
<SteveA> mpt: is it that you want to do a special 404 page?
<SteveA> we have a particular way of doing that
<mpt> oh, I can do it just in __init__
<SteveA> mpt: please have a call with jamesh about how to do this efficiently
<SteveA> don't do anything in __init__
<mpt> that's what error.py does
<jamesh> mpt: is the plan to make the calendar pages inaccessible or just not linked to?
<SteveA> then it is wron
<SteveA> g
<mpt> Should I report a bug, or is that a one-line fix? :-)
<SteveA> mpt: that depends.
<mpt> jamesh, the latter. I have changed the template to include an explanation plus a download link.
<SteveA> but please talk through what you want to do with james
<SteveA> maybe by voice
<SteveA> otherwise, you may take an inappropriate approach, and so it will have to be re-done after a code review
<jamesh> mpt: so what page would the "Gone" response be for?
<mpt> jamesh, any calendar page
<mpt> calendar-view-*.pt, calendar-subscribe.pt, calendar-event-*.pt
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  I don't think Mark bothered with that for the bounty tracker pages.
<mpt> jamesh, he did that several weeks ago, and Launchpad's bountry tracker currently features two bounties registered four days ago, so I don't think that's a particularly good example.
<SteveA> mpt: I think this can be done in two stages
<SteveA> 1. remove links to calendar
<mpt> (Maybe I should hide the bounty tracker more thoroughly in this branch too?)
<SteveA> 2. remove pages
<SteveA> it's important to land 1
<SteveA> 2. is less important
<SteveA> I don't really care if two or three users are a little confused
<SteveA> I do care if 20 or 60 users are
<SteveA> I'd like to see removing the calendaring have a simple low risk landing first
<SteveA> that can get into the next rollout
<mpt> I get the impression that many more people use the calendar than used the bounty tracker
<mpt> no statistics to back that up, though
<SteveA> so, they can still use it if they know the URL
<SteveA> that's not a big deal
<SteveA> it's okay for it to stay there, hidden, and we're not supporting it
<SteveA> i'd rather your time was spent improving areas of launchpad we care about
<SteveA> not areas of launchpad we currently don't care about
<SteveA> in other words
<SteveA> Don't polish the lack of a calendar!
<SteveA> we can apply polish after all the 1.0 UI stuff is done
<jamesh> If we don't want Google indexing certain parts of the site, a robots.txt file might be more appropriate
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> mpt: also, please do use the facility of pre-implementation calls to discuss implementation plans with a reviewer
<SteveA> I like that you work on the python code in launchpad
<SteveA> certain areas of the code are tricky in terms of infrastructure
<SteveA> so I want you to seek guidance when you work in those areas
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60211 in launchpad "webapp/error.py uses self.request.response.setStatus() in __init__ and that's bad" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60211
<SteveA> thanks mpt.  I commented on the bug.
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<stub> carlos: yes
* SteveA --> lunch
<carlos> stub: is there any way to know more or less at what time the language pack DB mirror is ready to use?
<carlos> I would like to adjust the timing with the export scripts
<mpt> jamesh, meanwhile, would you have time to review some pagetest changes?
<jamesh> mpt: sure.
<stub> It seems to be consistently finishing rebuilding at 4:15, so 4:45 or later is a safe bet.
<mpt> jamesh, https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/mpt/launchpad/2006-09-compatibility/full-diff
<carlos> stub: London time?
<stub> carlos: I can create a file after the rebuild if you want stating that the rebuild is complete
<jamesh> mpt: you have a conflict
<stub> carlos: yes - london time
<mpt> jamesh, I was just going to say, it contains one six-line conflict, for which I'll be using the MERGE-SOURCE
<carlos> stub: as you wish, but I will not use it yet (I don't have too much time to expend on this) I have the logs anyway to detect any problem there...
<carlos> stub: I will start at 5:00 
<carlos> stub: thanks
<jamesh> mpt: well, you should integrate the change from TREE (products/firefox/milestones => products/firefox/trunk)
<mpt> oh. of course.
<stub> carlos: it can be rebuilt earlier if you need, but then it will be using the previous days backup.
<jamesh> mpt: as a general comment, your page test modifications make things harder to debug in the failure case
<carlos> stub: no, that's good enough, thanks
<jamesh> mpt: before, we'd get a diff of the contents vs. what was expected.  After the change it'll be a simple True vs. False
<mpt> jamesh, the problem is that the expected items are present in a particular order on mainline, and in a different order on 1.0
<mpt> I suppose the other option is to print browser.contents twice, and pick out one thing each time
<mpt> (or three times, or however many)
<jamesh> mpt: the alternative is to use BeautifulSoup to extract a portion of the page and check that -- we really need a helper for some common cases here ...
<mpt> jamesh, that wouldn't really help in this case, because the markup is very different too
<jamesh> no common element IDs or classes?
<mpt> no
<jamesh> we'd still be eliding content
<mpt> We have very few IDs, and the classes are all different
<mpt> I suppose I could add IDs, but putting IDs in a page just for test purposes seems odd
<jamesh> probably not for a simple change like this.
<mpt> not odd, or not appropriate? :-)
<jamesh> well
<lifeless> adding ids for testing is often appropriate
<lifeless> I think jameshs point was about the size of the effort/reward ratio here
<jamesh> what I mean is that (1) it would be good to have some helpers available for things like this, (2) I am not expecting you to write those helpers for this change and (3) it isn't worth holding up your merge til those helpers are available
<jamesh> mpt: your branch looks okay to merge r=jamesh.  The tests you've converted were not the most informative to start with, so it probably doesn't affect debugability much
<mpt> thanks jamesh 
<malcc> BjornT: I added your suggested assert to both tests in that class. Both passed locally, both failed on PQM with AssertionError: <class 'canonical.launchpad.webapp.authorization.LaunchpadSecurityPolicy'> != <class 'zope.security.simplepolicies.PermissiveSecurityPolicy'>
<malcc> BjornT: I'm still not able to run make check_merge locally, so this may be a one test vs. entire suite problem, rather than different machines, arches or whatever
<lifeless> malcc: why cant you run check_merge locally ?
<malcc> lifeless: Swap death. I think I need to order some more RAM
<malcc> At least it looks like swap death, things stop, much processor time is in wait state
<lifeless> vmstat will tell you
<BjornT> malcc: ok. i suggest sending an email about this to the list, CC stub. my guess is that the layers are setUp:ed and tearDown:ed incorrectly, but i'm not sure. could be something else as well. the pqm log didn't give me any clue.
* mpt cries as his girlfriend utterly fails to figure out how to confirm a bug in Launchpad
<lifeless> 'your girlfriend sucks dude'
<mpt> Enough with the double entendres
<malcc> Does *anybody* find the magic controls hidden behind what looks like a link to the product, without being told?
<mpt> malcc, probably 2 or 3 percent do
<mpt> (wild-ass guess)
<jamesh> more people guessed when we had the expander arrow
<jamesh> lifeless: I think I've got the dl.openafs.org product-release-finder bug fixed, btw
<lifeless> jamesh: fantastic
<jamesh> this time it'll work for sure.
<lifeless> hhahaha
<lifeless> but I hope you are right
<jamesh> the change should also greatly reduce how much of a site it walks looking for releases
<mpt> canonical.testing.layers.LayerInvariantError: Component architecture should not be available
* malcc -> Lunch
<BjornT> mpt: probably bug 55041
<mpt> BjornT, so it is
<mpt> so I'll run all tests overnight instead
<BjornT> mpt: another solution is to try to be a bit more specific which tests you want to run
<BjornT> for example, instead of running: python test.py -f --test=shipit
<BjornT> you could divide it into to test runs: python test.py -f --test='pagetests.*shipit.*'
<BjornT> and: python test.py -f --test='doc/.*shipit.*'
<BjornT> and possible a few more like that if there are tests in other places you want to run.
<aa_> hi, are we allowed to delete stuff like branches?
<aa_> (oops we are not in a meeting are we?)
<mpt> aa_, that isn't implemented yet, sorry
<aa_> mpt: fair enough
<aa_> bzr is crushing my testicles :)
<mpt> aa_, subscribe to bug 34540 if you want to be notified of any progress
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34540 in launchpad-bazaar "cannot delete a branch" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34540
<aa_> mpt: ok, thanks
<ddaa> aa_: however you can rename branches, so you can reuse the object for something else instead of registering new branches.
<ddaa> that's a workaround, but it's better that it used to be
<ddaa> aa_: also, I'd be interested in why you want to delete a branch. There are some other bugfixes in the plans that might fix the root cause of your problem.
<aa_> ddaa: I want to move back to svn
<aa_> a sorry state I know
<ddaa> sounds a weird thing to want to do, but you must have compelling reasons
<aa_> well, no one ever seems to be able to get my source code
<ddaa> aa_: I think the best match for what you want to do is to set the branch status to "ABANDONED" and explains where the code is now hosted in the whiteboard of the branch.
<aa_> sounds good
<aa_> well, I used to host an http mirror of the branch myself, before the branch backup thing was working
<aa_> but I think launchpad does that now
<ddaa> yeah, mirroring of external branches was one of the initial features of the bzr support in launchpad
<cprov> salgado: ping
<salgado> cprov, pong
<aa_> well, thanks for the advice everyone, launchpad looks better every day, keep it up :)
<cprov> salgado: did you check the last diff of my small-fixes (-backports fix) ?
* carlos -> lunch
<salgado> cprov, not yet
<salgado> I'll check today
<cprov> salgado: fair enough, it's blocking some guys to fix stuff in dapper, thank you 
<lifeless> SteveA: I was going to drop by for the meeting, but I've been up for 15 hours, body is telling me it needs sleep now
<lifeless> SteveA: sorry
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59573 in ubiquity "The installer crashed" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59573
<salgado> jamesh, around?
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: Can I get a 2 minute review of https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileOV33Nk.html ?
<stub> :-)
<salgado> heh
<salgado> hmmm. firefox is failing to load that
<stub> works for me...
<salgado> I restarted and now it works
<salgado> stub, do you know if that keyring trust analyzer was ever run in production?
<stub> salgado: No, it never was. It got blocked on creating the initial trusted set of keyrings IIRC.
<salgado> stub, have you tried writing an old-style pagetest with no Referer line, to see if we get the referer set to None in the session?
<stub> No, but I think the current tests are good enough. They will still detect breakage, and the comment explains why the test is slightly screwed.
<salgado> stub, I guess it's not possible to have a non-ASCII referrer, right?
<stub> I stuck 'replace' in there just incase
<salgado> I'm concerned that any unexpected problems on this code will prevent new users from using launchpad completely
<stub> That should stop the decode call ever raising an exception (?)
<salgado> should it? can you add with a test with a non-ASCII referrer just to make sure?
<salgado> s/with//
<spiv> salgado: yes, it should; that's what that docs for {str,unicode}.{encode,decode} say (see sections 2.3.6.1 and 4.9.1 of the python library reference).
<stub> I'll add a test demonstrating crazy encoded referrer headers anyway.
<SteveA> lifeless: meeting?
<SteveA> lifeless: maybe you were confused about the day of the week?
<spiv> SteveA: see comment from him on this channel a little over an hour ago
<spiv> He's gone to sleep
<SteveA> spiv: I read the comment addressed to me
<spiv> Oh, right.
<SteveA> I wasn't expecting a meeting today anyway
<spiv> I misunderstood what you meant by "meeting?"
<SteveA> ah, right
<SteveA> as in "what meeting?"
<spiv> That's clear now :)
<SteveA> spiv: hi
<SteveA> spiv: still around?
<spiv> SteveA: yeah, but not for much longer...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60235 in launchpad "Disabling mirrors when they fail a single probe is not fair" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60235
<SteveA> spiv: you'll be working with lifeless tomorrow?
<spiv> Yep
<spiv> After I get the stitches removed from the back of my head...
<SteveA> spiv: would you ask him to give an estimate of when he'll be able to do the bzr code update in RF that ddaa asked for?
<spiv> Ok.
<SteveA> thanks
<ddaa> SteveA: thanks
* spiv puts a big tomboy note in the middle of the relevant workspace to make sure I don't forget
<SteveA> thanks!
<kiko-zzz> morning
<kiko> hello hello
<SteveA> hello america
<SteveA> hello south america
<kiko> how's it going?
<SteveA> yeah, top
<matsubara> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/60211 is forbidden for me but it was initally reported as a public bug.
<matsubara> did mpt remove everyone from the subscribers list?
<kiko> matsubara, let me check
<kiko> hey malcc, cprov-afk 
<malcc> Hey kiko
<kiko> how's the surf?
<malcc> Not sure, I'm a long way from any useful surfing locations here
<malcc> On a separate note, soyuz development is going quite well :)
<kiko> as usual!
<malcc> My branch still isn't merged though...
<kiko> did you find out what was up yesterday?
<malcc> Bjorn made a suggestion, which showed beyond doubt that I'm not getting the same security manager when running all tests on PQM
<kiko> SteveA, can you help malcc? this is really blocking us
<malcc> And I've sent an email out to the launchpad list with my failure
<kiko> you are a *
<malcc> An asterisk? :)
<kiko> that too
<malcc> Or did you mean a ?
<kiko> I am against unicode
<kiko> matsubara, did you see this SMTPRecipientsRefused oops today? really neat
<matsubara> kiko: glanced over
<kiko> matsubara, validation error?
<siretart> that imported branch looks strange: https://launchpad.net/people/vcs-imports/+branch/xine-lib/head - the latest 16 revisions date from 2001, but then there come commits from yesterday
<siretart> how comes?
<SteveA> kiko, malcc: what's up?  the test failure you posted to the list?
<matsubara> kiko: looks like
<kiko> SteveA, yeah. pretty serious for us
<SteveA> I don't know what the answer could be.  It's really a stub issue.
* kiko cries
<SteveA> malcc: have you merged from RF recently?
<SteveA> and also check you've updated all your subtrees
<SteveA> like zope, in particular
<malcc> SteveA: Yup, and Bjorn also suggested taking a fresh rf and merging from my branch. And yes, I've got the latest other bits :)
<Nafallo> siretart: looks like a ddaa question ;-)
<malcc> I suspect I'd be able to reproduce the issue locally if I had enough RAM to run all the tests
* ddaa looks
<ddaa> siretart: yes it does look weird, yes it's expected behaviour, yes it's because CVS sucks
<SteveA> malcc: you shouldn't need to run all the tests
<SteveA> malcc: because they run in a separate process
<SteveA> malcc: running all the launchpad tests should be enough.  try  python test.py canonical
<malcc> SteveA: Willdo
<ddaa> siretart: those "Filler changeset" commits are here to emulate the CVS notion of "default branch" which affects the result of checking out HEAD but is orthogonal to normal history.
<siretart> ddaa: will those 'filler changesets' always be the latest revisions?
<ddaa> siretart: no, when further commits are made to other files, the filler changesets will stay where they are in history
<siretart> ah, so the import just finished today?
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, a validation issue. interesting one. it will require some manual intervention once fixed.. do you think that's really a valid email address?
<ddaa> siretart: yes, it completed very recently after a fixed on one-letter bug.
<siretart> lucky :)
<siretart> thanks for all ddaa! :)
<salgado> kiko, why manual intervention?  that email is not registered in launchpad
<ddaa> It is my duty to please my users ;)
<kiko> salgado, yeah, I now understand the traceback. just a token.
<matsubara> kiko: This domain cannot be registered because it contravenes the Nominet UK
<matsubara>     naming rules.  The reason is:
<matsubara>       third-level domains may neither start nor end with a hyphen.
<kiko> matsubara, :)
<kiko> it was a typo btw.
<kiko> malcc, do other ftests depend on the PermissiveSecurityPolicy, I wonder?
<malcc> kiko: When Jamesh suggested I use the LaunchpadZopelessLayer to avoid the need for login etc., he didn't sound like he was describing anything experimental
<malcc> kiko: A few other tests use that layer, but it's hard to say immediately whether they rely on the security aspects of it
<BjornT> kiko: all tests in the ZoplessLayer should use PermissiveSecurityPolicy since that's what scripts use.
<ddaa> SteveA: kiko: any of you want to rs=him the removal of utilities/{library-cut-tails.py,library-relink.py,arch} from launchpad?
<kiko> does nobody use them?
<ddaa> kiko: dude... they are user helpers for arch/baz
<ddaa> if somebody on the team still use them, he has way bigger problems!
<kiko> I have no idea what they are for
<kiko> go ahead and nuke them then
<ddaa> kiko: okay, rs=kiko then
<ddaa> same applies to utilities/rocketsync
<ddaa> utilities/rocketmeld
<ddaa> utilities/refuel
<ddaa> utilities/launch
<ddaa> crazy that stuff that depends on the launchpad code being hosted on baz has stayed around that long
<kiko> well, it's just the matter that few people use bzr rm
<ddaa> I'm way happy to do it. It's just going to large a diff to be [trivial] 
<matsubara> kiko: what about bug 60211? Could you subscribe LP-devel to it?
<kiko> done.
<matsubara> kiko: thanks
<malcc> SteveA: Success, in that test.py -vv canonical has reproduced the problem locally
<SteveA> malcc: great
<SteveA> malcc: depending how late you're working tonight, you might be best off doing something different, and working with stu tomorrow morning
<malcc> SteveA: Yes, I'm not spending any significant time on this now, until an expert can shed some light for me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60257 in rosetta "sylpheed-claws-gtk2 translation template" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60257
<kiko> carlos, do you think OOPS-255D527 is caused by a race condition?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/255D527
<salgado> mpt, I guess you're not around, right?
<carlos> kiko: well, that's the NameNotAvailable error but with the right exception
<kiko> carlos, but... why is it still happening?
<carlos> and at this point... I would appreciate that someone else take a look to that code
<kiko> :)
<carlos> becuase I think I'm handling the only corner case that would cause such exception
<carlos> I was not able to reproduce it in our development tree
<carlos> so yes, It smells like a race condition
<carlos> at least is the only explanation I can think on atm
<kiko> it's a race condition but I'm not yet sure where. carlos could you look at the query log to see if anything weird is happening?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> kiko: hmm, wait, seems like it's not exactly the same error... but another path quite similar that could be fixed in the same way....
<carlos> kiko: forget that, I was looking at an old tree....
<kiko> bradb, before landing any more code, please reply to my email and let's plan for fixing up targeting.
<bradb> kiko: I'm replying to it now.
<kiko> okay.
<carlos> kiko: ok, confirmed, now that I checked it with latest code, seems like it's the same pattern I fixed last week
<carlos> kiko: I fixed POFile's POMsgSet creation, this time is POTemplate's POTMsgSet creation
<kiko> ah!
<carlos> kiko: same kind of fix should be enough to 'kill' it
<carlos> I will do it myself, don't worry
<kiko> wonderful, thanks carlos.
<carlos> but I'm still not able to reproduce it in our local system
<kiko> not even with reloads?
<carlos> I can test that path better (I wrote tests), but what I saw on staging and on production is not exactly what the test is designed to 'force'
<carlos> the test assumes that someone submitted a form after we modified the imported .pot file
<kiko> I thought that the problem was a submit, stop, submit, but perhaps it's not form-dependent.
<carlos> but I got that error on staging without a new .pot import which would be a cache issue..
<kiko> so load the form, submit, and then submit again the same form.
<carlos> kiko: that's not possible unless some cache issues are involved
<carlos> the code is quite simple, we check whether the entry exists if it doesn't exists, we try to create it
<carlos> there is just once corner case that doesn't follow that rule, the new .pot file being imported between the form load and its submission
<carlos> and that's what I fix, that corner case, but I'm sure is not the issue we get
<carlos> kiko: perhaps it's also related with something you told me some time ago about using IPOTemplate.__getitem__ and IPOFile.__getitem__
<carlos> I'm moving to use proper methods instead of those special ones. If the __getitem__ usage introduces some unexpected behaviour that I'm not aware of...
<kiko> I wish I could remember that! :)
<carlos> kiko: well, you asked me to stop using __getitem__, __len__ and others
<carlos> and use explicit methods instead
<kiko> well, because they are confusing, not because they are flawed..
<carlos> you raised that issue while working on the SQLObject Snapshots
<carlos> kiko: I'm not saying they are flawed, just that perhaps they have a behaviour I'm not expecting in this concrete situation...
<carlos> anyway, the code is much more clear if we stop using __getitem__
<kiko> right :)
* ddaa puts another arch-removing patch up for review
<carlos> in this concrete situation, so it's not a bit deal
<carlos> s/bit/big/
<carlos> kiko: I will fix that one and ask for another cherrypick
<carlos> kiko: thanks for noting me it
<kiko> carlos, it's only happened once, I think, but if you think it's worth it, sure.
<kiko> no problemo!
<carlos> well, it's part of the previous fix
<carlos> or bug
<carlos> as you wish to call it :-P
<bradb> kiko: Can I land the tinytext fix having just added a style="font-size: 100%" to the span?
<kiko> that sounds like a hack.. is that the right way to fix that?
<bradb> Well, it's using the class="discreet lesser" thing, like you used for the "This description was updated..." text below the desc, but 85% is too small for this specific tag.
<kiko> bradb, the approve/decline link have the right size.
<bradb> hm, 100% for the rest of the text, bug 85% for approve/decline looks pretty ugly
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85 in rosetta "We need a way to publish translators' email address" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/85
<bradb> blah blah
<kiko> right, that's why I'm saying there's something else wrong.
<bradb> kiko: why not have it all just 100%?
<kiko> bradb, I have no clue what needs to be done as long as it looks good. 
<bradb> you said it was too small and unreadable!
* bradb makes it 100% then :P
<bradb> it will be not small and more readable then. it looks fine, imho
<kiko> it was too small an unreadable
<kiko> do you want a screenshot?
<bradb> it looked okay to me, but i imagine it could get nano at high res
<kiko> the letters deformed, it was impossible to actually see what was written
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60280 in soyuz ""source" added to Architectures: in Release file" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60280
<kiko> ah. so that was the bug.
<kiko> matsubara, did you report a bug about the tag advanced search crasher?
<matsubara> yes
<matsubara> kiko: ^
<kiko> which bug is that may I ask
<matsubara> kiko: bugs 59972 59975
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59972 in malone "Tag search field needs better validation for non-alphanumeric characters" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59972
<matsubara> bug 59975 I think it's the same issue explained by jamesh in his email with subject: LaunchpadFormView.validate() gotcha
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59975 in malone "Edit bug tag form needs to cope with invalid values in tag field." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59975
<kiko> matsubara, ah, so underscores are known to break it.
<lifeless> morning
<lifeless> SteveA: I thought it was thursday
<matsubara> kiko: I didn't test all non-alphanumeric chars but some like: @;,#$ break it
<kiko> underscores too.
<kiko> okay thanks!
<kiko> matsubara, do you figure what's this cmp() recursion crasher?
<matsubara> kiko: not yet.
<kiko> it appears that a bug is somehow finding itself in its list of dupes, doesn't it?
<bradb> Is there a way to invalidate a cachedproperty?
<bradb> foo.bar.invalidate() or something weird like that.
<j-a-meinel> ping, anyone know why a newly pushed Launchpad branch (pushed to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net) wouldn't show up in the rest of the listings? 'bzr log sftp://' works
<bradb> kiko: do you want to discuss siamese bugtasks?
<kiko> bradb, no, there is no way to invalidate it automatically. you can however specify how the property is cached and then clear it manually.
<bradb> ok
<kiko> do a grep for @cachedproperty( to see what I mean
<bradb> well, basically, there are three ways i can think of doing siamese bugtasks: 1. through create/change event handlers, 2. a setStuff API 3. a .siamese_twin cachedproperty
<bradb> 1. has issues we've already seen before, like the current possible inconsistencies that can happen with bug privacy
<bradb> 2. is a friggin' huge change
<kiko> well
<bradb> 3. is perhaps the least intensive, with a cacheproperty that gets cleared when a currentrelease task is created
<kiko> cachedproperty aren't cached in the DB, bradb.
<matsubara> kiko: exactly. https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileCE0Dnx.html
<kiko> matsubara, so.. a dupe cycle?
<matsubara> kiko: looks like
<kiko> how did that happen? a race?
<kiko> or something else I wonder..
<matsubara> kiko: I think so. perhaps people were triaging at the same time.
<bradb> kiko: I didn't think they were cached in the DB. What issue are you getting at?
<kiko> matsubara, can you reproduce?
<kiko> bradb, I didn't get your cachedproperty suggestion, then.
<bradb> kiko: Well, here's the strawman, because there are some things I will figure out only when I start writing the code:
<matsubara> kiko: no
<bradb> 1. add a siamese_twin cachedproperty to bugtasks. 2. this returns the current release task, or None. 3. it's invalidated when a current release task is created (because we don't want the cached prop to keep returning None, we want it to start returning the current DR task at that point), 4. we modify BugTask._SO_setValue to check for a siamese_twin, and call its _SO_setValue too, if applicable.
<bradb> the cached prop is to, hopefully, minimize how much we hit the DB in checking if there's a siamese twin
<kiko> bradb, that sounds like too much magic.
<bradb> kiko: the point of this solution is to not require modifying existing callsites.
<kiko> I think option 2. is the right option, and I have said that many times now
<kiko> modifying the callsites is necessary -- just needs to be acknowledged.
<kiko> the callsites are broken anyway 
<bradb> urgh. that will be a truly huge change. :/
<kiko> they should not really be modifying the bug directly
<kiko> we knew this already when we embarked on this project...
<kiko> at any rate
<bradb> and inconsistent with all our other object APIs
<bradb> AFAIK
<kiko> I suggest you have a call with steve
<kiko> to talk to him and see what he thinks
<kiko> I don't think that's an important consistency
<kiko> and there are other objects which are not modified directly (the queue objects, for instance)
<kiko> but have the call with steve and he may have a great idea
<kiko> he often does
<bradb> indeed
<bradb> SteveA: around? :)
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/distros
<bradb> "Soyuz" is the part of Launchpad that keeps track of the applications published in different distributions. It allows you to track, for example, the bugs in a distribution.
<bradb> that makes it sound like Soyuz is Malone :)
<kiko> gross
<Nafallo> bradb: and it isn't? ;-)
<bradb> heh
<bradb> kiko: so the issue about allowing you to nominate for a target that already has a task...
<bradb> kiko: it's because IBug.isNominatedFor assumes everything must have a nomination /before/ a task is created.
<bradb> so for older bugs that don't have noms, it looks like all the releases can be nominated, to this method
<bradb> so, i can think of a couple options
<bradb> 1. data migration, to create approved noms for all existing DR tasks
<bradb> 2. make the code deal with this pre-nomination data, instead
<bradb> #2 seems like a safer option, IMHO
<bradb> particularly if we're thinking of growing different perms systems for release management, noms vs. no-noms, etc.
<mdz> mpt: what should Ubuntu print on the screen for the few seconds before the graphical progress display comes up?
<mdz> mpt: it currently says "Booting the operating system now" and I want to get rid of the jargon
<kiko> bradb, I don't quite understand why you assume that everything must have a nomination. what about bugs that had no nomination process, but were opened automatically? seems like you're assuming too much..
<bradb> kiko: the bug /is/ that assumes everything has a nomination!
<bradb> so, i'm not saying it's a good thing that it assumes that
<kiko> ah. :)
<kiko> it's just that you said "pre-nomination data"
<bradb> so, it sounds like we agree on #2
<kiko> whereas there is data which is post-"nomination the feature" that will still trigger this, right?
<bradb> kiko: well, the code creates a nom and auto-approves it if the person has the privs to do that
<kiko> bradb, what about new bugs filed?
<bradb> kiko: a new bug isn't related to a release (explicitly), so there are no noms created at that point.
<kiko> ah, right.
<kiko> I guess ISWYM.
<kiko> well...
<kiko> if you are going to do #2.. then
<kiko> does it still make sense to create the nom and auto-approve it?
#launchpad 2006-09-14
<bradb> kiko: maybe not needed.../me ponders
<kiko> hmmm.
<bradb> my initial thinking was that we explicitly record the nom in that case, just so we have the option of being explicit in the UI about who proposed and approved the nom, even though it happened automatically.
<bradb> but, given that the pre-release-management data doesn't have noms anyway, hrm...
<kiko> but waitasec
<kiko> pre-release-management doesn't have distorelease tasks either, does it?
<bradb> yeah, for backporting
<bradb> it didn't have productseries tasks
<kiko> ah.
<kiko> ah, good point.
<kiko> good thing I tested backporting before you got rid of it! :)
<kiko> you could add auto-nominations for backports.. perhaps..
<bradb> i got rid of +backport though...
<kiko> I mean, for existing backports.
<kiko> as part of the data migration strategy
<bradb> ah, right, that was #1
<kiko> sounds pretty simple
<kiko> but.. it's a soft database association for a hard code requirement
<kiko> which I don't like very much
<bradb> kiko: though if we want the door open for allowing a no-noms config, that effort would be all for naught, unnecessary, because our code would need to deal with the no-noms case either way
<bradb> "that effort", i.e. adding noms for all the existing DR tasks
<kiko> bradb, good point.
<kiko> I think you're right that #2 is the right solution.
<kiko> and the auto-approval is a way of differentiating no-noms I guess...
<kiko> so your call, I think you understand the issues now.
<bradb> right, ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60320 in rosetta "Cache POTemplate.displayname" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60320
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> mdz: "One moment, please?"
<mpt> (assuming that "" isn't a possibility)
<mdz> mpt: "" is technically possible, but a blank screen with a blinking cursor for several seconds doesn't seem like a good idea
<mpt> Depends on how many seconds, I guess
<mdz> 3-N
<mpt> up to about 3 would be okay, but more than that...
<mdz> it's easily 3+ on a variety of hardware
<mpt> ok
<mpt> mdz, will usplash itself still have jargon in it?
<Nafallo> mpt: seems not to :-(
<mpt> whoo-hoo
<Nafallo> I loved my init-output :-P
* mpt hasn't tasted Edgy yet, obviously
<mdz> mpt: it has no text except in the logo graphic atm
<mdz> though there is likely to be a debate
<Nafallo> mdz: might that debate be on tomorrow mornings meeting?
<Nafallo> mpt: there is a knot-3 livecd real soon now :-)
<mdz> Nafallo: no, those meetings aren't for debate
<mdz> if there is one, it'll be on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<Nafallo> mdz: oki. see how far it's gone with me away from ubuntu development :-/.
* Nafallo doesn't even know MOTU procedures anymore, and have to ask all the time :-P
<mpt> Startup is theater
<mdz> mpt: can you think of anything we could do which would be more l10n-friendly?
<mdz> with the boot messages suppressed, the startup process is neutral or translated everywhere else
<mdz> and that message occurs way too early to make translation feasible
<mdz> we just need to indicate that everything is OK and more stuff will happen momentarily
<mdz> but fancy graphics aren't possible yet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60332 in malone "Switching from simple to advanced search loses the search text" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60332
<mpt> mdz, I suppose you could do the old / - \ | animation, but that wouldn't be much better than nothing at all
<mpt> or the "..............................................." marching ants
<mdz> it has to be static, as during the wait, a different program is actually running
<mdz> the boot loader displays a message, and then we transfer control to the kernel
<mdz> which takes a few seconds to get going
<lifeless> "please wait" in 5 languages ?
<mpt> Understandable, text-only, non-language-specific, AND static? mdz, I don't think any designer could meet all those constraints at once :-P
<Nafallo> Keybuk proposed "Starting up..." without newline :-)
<mdz> I considered "Ubuntu..." but then derivatives will be unhappy ;-)
<mpt> haha
<mpt> That also looks like a complete-this-sentence competition
<mpt> "Ubuntu... rocks our socks"
<mdz> that will give them something to do while they wait the few seconds
<mpt> "Ubuntu... takes too long to start up"
<mpt> So given all those constraints, I'd go back to "" as the least bad, I think
<Nafallo> mdz: didn't Keybuk also said he could to the / - \ | spinner and make it shut down when tty1 arrived or something like that? :-)
<mdz> Nafallo: I doubt it
<mdz> unless we emulate a spinner using blinking VGA text or something
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> well, we talk about the man making a new init here ;-)
<Nafallo> s/\ talk/\'re\ talking/
<Nafallo> :-)
<mdz> Nafallo: we're talking about two boot phases before init here
<lifeless> Nafallo: this is before the kernel exists
<lifeless> Nafallo: init is much later
<Nafallo> yes, I know.
<Nafallo> I was just referring to earlier successfull work :-)
<mpt> Ubuntu should make more whishing noises
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=(whish%20OR%20whishlist)%20site:launchpad.net
<Nafallo> hehe
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<mpt> jamesh, unping
<jamesh> lifeless: just been running product-release-finder on demo.lp.net -- it got past dl.openafs.org without getting stuck, so it could very well make it all the way through
<jamesh> so maybe it will work this time for sure
<lifeless> nice work
<lifeless> haha:
<lifeless>  http://demo.lp.net/
<jamesh> we should definitely pay a few million for that domain
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, this is what is shown for a product series with a registered branch: https://demo.launchpad.net/products/bzr/bzr.dev
<lifeless> sweeet
<jamesh> no big warning/error icon
<lifeless> the warning can be tightened
<lifeless> it taks about registering for conversion
<lifeless> not about for existing ones at all
<jamesh> sure.
<jamesh> I think we want to move most of the non-importd stuff from the "Edit source" form elsewhere too
<jamesh> I put the bazaar branch stuff on the main "Change series details" form
<lifeless> cool
<mpt> Yay for power cuts
<jamesh> lifeless: looks like product-release-finder works -- it completed two runs on demo without crashing part way through
<lifeless> fantastic
<lifeless> do we have logs and that report yet ?
<jamesh> I've got the logs on carbon (logs from the program plus a list of releases from beforehand, after the first run and after the second run
<lifeless> excellent
* lifeless is excited
<jamesh> it failed on all the registered FTP sites, but that is because the data centre squid is blocked from doing FTP
<jamesh> and there are bad patterns for a number of product series
<jamesh> https://demo.launchpad.net/products/automake <- an example with multiple series and releases
<jamesh> the actual productrelease pages are very boring though, since the only collected info that gets displayed is the version number
<lifeless> jamesh: thats fine
<lifeless> Keybuk: dyson, ready to run.
<lifeless> https://demo.launchpad.net/products/automake
<lifeless> jamesh: can you file a bug on the series display sort order ?
<lifeless> not something to fix now, but spiv pointed it out as disconcerting
<lifeless> hmmm, I think we want highest series at the top
<jamesh> lifeless: series order or release order or both?
<lifeless> so trunk
<lifeless> 1.9
<lifeless> 1.8
<lifeless> 1.7
<lifeless> and within each 
<lifeless> newest at the top
<lifeless> 1.9.6
<lifeless> 1.9.5
<lifeless> 1.9.4
<lifeless> 1.9.3
<lifeless> 1.9.2
<lifeless> 1.9.1
<lifeless> 1.9
<jamesh> I wonder if the version sort code niemeyer mentioned on the list went in
<lifeless> there is debian-version number sort code in lp already
<lifeless> thats what we will want to use. IIRC we have a py-psql version of that already
<jamesh> hopefully it gracefully handles non-debian version numbers okay
<lifeless> thats a reason for it to be a separate bug ;)
<SteveA> good morning
<lifeless> so, ping me when we've got a tabular report, I'd like to vet it please
<lifeless> high SteveA 
<lifeless> *cough*, hi SteveA 
<fabbione> lifeless: we already know SteveA is always high :)
<stub> SteveA: Feel free to review sftp://devpad.canonical.com/home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/trivial from salgados queue if you want it landed and cherry picked (referrer storage)
<SteveA> stub: your latest activity report was seen as spam by the mailing list's spamassassin.  I manually let it through and RT-ed it.
<SteveA> Any idea why it might have been so identified?
<mpt> lifeless, ping
<lifeless> mpt: gnip
<mpt> lifeless, I was halfway through a bzr push to devpad when I had a power cut. I've used break-lock on the repository lock and the branch lock. Is there anything else special I need to do for the next push (such as using --overwrite)?
<lifeless> no
<mpt> ta.
<SteveA> stub: reviewed
<lifeless> jamesh: so, have  alook here:
<lifeless> https://demo.launchpad.net/products/automake/1.9
<lifeless> note the packaging record
<lifeless> we want to give some useful view here, perhaps showing the source package version in edgy etc
<lifeless> and make it get a symbol to say 'out of date' ?
<lifeless> we also need the packaging record inference to be turned on after this 
<stub> SteveA: no idea re: spam assassin - I don't think I counted my viagra shopping as work time.
<stub> lifeless: Do you recall if the URLs given in the Referer: HTTP header are UTF-8 encoded, ISO-8859-1, ASCII or undefined?
<lifeless> ASCII IIR
<lifeless> one sec
<jamesh> the header value is probably defined to be a URL
<jamesh> which is ASCII
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> its not strictly ASCII
<jamesh> doesn't the URL spec essentially say that all characters except for a particular set need to be %-encoded?
<lifeless> if you put valid ascii into a URL, you can break the URL rules
<jamesh> I'm saying that according to the spec URLs are ASCII -- not that arbitrary ASCII strings are URLs
<stub> But decoding, using ASCII will be fine. And I can decode the % encoding if I want to normalize it to Unicode
<lifeless> stub: decoding the % encoded things will not give you Unicode
<lifeless> stub: it *may* give you unicode
<stub> I had used UTF-8 but I just realized I was probably confused.
<lifeless> to get a url, take your string, apply any encoding you want to get a byte stream, then %escape illegal bytes in the byte stream, which includes ; at the wrong place and so on
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> to get to your string from the URL, first be the provider that did the encoding in the original place, now reverse the %encoding to get your byte stream, and then reverse your arbitrary encoding to get your string
<lifeless> yes, its fucked. 
<lifeless> ok
<stub> Urgh... I can't just decode the % encoding then as I could lose information and end up with invalid urls :-(
<lifeless> Referer is defined as absoluteURI | relativeURI
<lifeless> ask me anytime you want to know about URL fuckedness
<SteveA> hello lifeless.
<lifeless> urls are fundamentally opaque except to the consumer, which is the server that issues them.
* stub leaves normalization up to any reporting tools that actually care
<SteveA> I'd like to know about URL fuckedness
<lifeless> hi SteveA, my names lifeless and I'm a URL-fucker
<SteveA> `watch echo "Hello lifeless, I'd like to know about URL fuckedness."`
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> SteveA: so seriously, do you have questions ?
<jamesh> stub: is it possible to have an initially deferred NOT NULL column constraint?
<lifeless> jamesh: what do you mean ?
<jamesh> lifeless: i.e. the column must be NOT NULL at the end of the transaction, but could be NULL during the transaction
<lifeless> yes, though I'm not sure about the level of finesse that can be done to that
<jamesh> the syntax listed in the postgres docs seems to suggest you could, but postgres doesn't seem to like  the syntax when I try it
<lifeless> we do that whenever we load the sample database
<lifeless> but like I say, I'm not sure on precision levels that are available
<spiv> jamesh: the postgres docs say of DEFERRABLE: "Only foreign key constraints currently accept this clause."
<spiv> (looking at file:///usr/share/doc/postgresql-doc-8.1/html/sql-createtable.html)
<stub> jamesh: Sounds like spiv has found the answer. I've never tried myself...
<SteveA> lifeless: no questions right now that you haven't already answered.
<malcc> stub: Ping
<stub> malcc: pong
<malcc> stub: Did you see my email yesterday to launchpad about my test problem?
<stub> Yes, but I haven't looked into it. I suspect some test not declaring itself as using the functional layer is setting up the Z3 component architecture itself (probably via FunctinalTestSetup().setUp()), and it is breaking your test. I haven't looked closely though.
<funman> hello
<jamesh> stub: are there valid uses of FunctionalTestSetup().setUp() with the new layer based test runner?
<funman> i'm looking for a launchpad admin, i'd like to delete my launchpad account
<lifeless> SteveA: I thought yesterday was thursday. Anyhow, I'm going to miss the meeting tonight - sorry.
<lifeless> got to be up at 5am tomorrow to chauffer lynne
<SteveA> lifeless: okay
<funman> do launchpad admins come onto this channel ?
<SteveA> funman: yes
<funman> could you give me the nickname of one of them ?
<SteveA> "SteveA"
<SteveA> what's up funman ?
* mpt groans
<funman> SteveA: i want to delete my launchpad account
<SteveA> okay.
<funman> and found no way to do it except asking it to an admin :)
<funman> my account is 'wavael'
<SteveA> There are some aspects to this that I should explain before we go on.
* funman listens carefully
<SteveA> Inside Launchpad, we keep records about people, and we also keep records about people's accounts.
<SteveA> The records we keep about people are to do with the work they've done in terms of writing about bugs, or answering support requests or doing translations
<SteveA> that kind of thing.
<SteveA> The account is the thing saying "here is someone's email address and password and ability to log into launchpad and use it"
<funman> so informations about the bugs i reported or things i translated will stay in launchpad whatever if my account is deleted or not
<SteveA> I can arrange for you account to be removed.  The "person who has done stuff" record will remain, though, as part of the public record of who did what to help open source / free software.
<SteveA> right
<funman> so let's make the deal
<SteveA> so, I want to ask you, why do you want to do this, and does what I've described do what you want?
<funman> this is what i want
<funman> and i want to do this since i don't want to be implicated anymore into ubuntu
<SteveA> I want to help you get what you want, but I guess I'm saying that launchpad is a complicated system, so I need to understand where you're coming from to do the right thing.
<funman> and since i won't be implicated after, i do not want to have a launchpad's profile
<funman> so it is clear i don't have anymore activities, nor gives support to ubuntu
<funman> i don't know if my english words are clear
<SteveA> I think I understand what you're saying
<funman> good :)
<SteveA> I just looked through your page on launchpad
<SteveA> as far as I can see you've
<SteveA>  - signed the Code of Conduct, twice
<SteveA>  - done a lot of translating
<SteveA>  - are a member of a French translation team
<SteveA>  - have a GPG key
<funman> it looks like it's my profile :)
<SteveA> before we go on, I need to be sure that you "funman on irc" are the same person who has done these things in Launchpad.
<SteveA> So, would you mail me a GPG signed email, using the key in your profile in Launchpad
<funman> if you have my gpg key that should be ok
<SteveA> saying that you want this?
<funman> yep
<funman> give me your adress
<SteveA> ok, great.  steve @ ubuntu.com
<SteveA> so, of these things that you did...
<funman> mail sent
<funman> yep?
<SteveA> you did sign the code of conduct.  you yourself can go onto that page in launchpad, and deactivate the signatures
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/people/wavael/+codesofconduct
<SteveA> "If you change your mind about agreeing to a code of conduct, you can deactivate your signature."
<SteveA> okay?
<funman> yep
<SteveA> about the translating
<SteveA> I can't undo the fact that you did translating into French
<SteveA> it happened, and people will benefit from that.
<SteveA> do you understand what I mean, about the translating?
<funman> yes of course
<SteveA> about the french translation team, you can leave that team
<beanz> Fujitsu:  Can I pm you about one of your bugs?
<funman> but can you remove the fact that i am a member of the French Translation Team ?
<Fujitsu> beanz, OK...
<funman> i found a "leave the team" button :D
<funman> so, https://launchad.net/people/wavael won't exist anymore, right ?
<SteveA> funman: sorry, phone call, back in a couple of inutes
<funman> 'k
<mpt> funman, it will still be there, but it will say something like "funman does not use Launchpad"
<funman> right
<mpt> (at least, once we've finished some changes in progress to make this kind of situation more obvious)
<funman> :)
<funman> there is a process to release some parts of launchpad with open source licences, how is it going on ?
<funman> afaik developers were needed to isolate what can become open source, and what can't
<mpt> ddaa (when he's here) probably knows more about that than I do
<jamesh> there is a plan to release the code we use to import upstream CVS and Subversion repos into Bazaar
<jamesh> some of the cleanup needed to do that is happening at the moment
<SteveA> re
<SteveA> funman: you can also deactivate your gpg key here: https://launchpad.net/people/wavael/+editpgpkeys
<funman> and last but not least, how can i deactivate my email adress ?
<funman> at least one is needed
<SteveA> that, I will arrange for you, as well as removing your launchpad password
<SteveA> once we have done that, "wavael" will remain in Launchpad as a "record of a person who did open source related things"
<SteveA> and there will be no implication that you are currently involved or use Launchpad
<funman> nor personnal details
<funman> so, that is what i wanted
<SteveA> okay, that's great
<funman> i don't think i'm the 1st person to ask for this
<SteveA> I wanted to be clear earlier about the difference between a "Person record" and an "Account"
<SteveA> as sometimes people want all their history of for example translations erased
<funman> wouldn't you benefit to write about this process on launchpad.net ?
<SteveA> you aren't the first person to ask about this, but it doesn't happen at all often
<mpt> Launchpad needs a "GBCW" button
<funman> GBCW ?
<mpt> Goodbye, Cruel World
<mpt> cf. http://www.kn.com.au/networks/2006/08/meta_hilarity_a.html
<mpt> I'm not actually suggesting it should be labelled GBCW :-)
<jamesh> that's also the name of Custard's last album (a compilation)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60364 in launchpad "Allow someone to leave Launchpad (GBCW)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60364
<funman> :)
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<funman> bye
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<mpt> tchau funman 
<mpt> BjornT, can you review my changes made in response to your post-merge review of r4013?
<BjornT> sure
<mpt> ok, one moment...
<mpt> BjornT, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filefCagcd.html
<BjornT> mpt: looks good. r=me after you've done similar changes to product-packages.pt
<mpt> ah, of course
<mpt> thanks BjornT
<stub> soyuz is currently disabled btw, in preperation for a short database shutdown for some hardware maintenance (change some RAM)
<stub> carbon is going down nowish to remove the good RAM for Jubany
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 minutes for hardware maintenance on our database server. Estimated down time is 15 minutes.
<danilos> carlos: ping
<carlos> danilos: pong
<danilos> carlos: can you give me update on your translation review work? any other outstanding rosetta issues we should note in weekly report?
<iwj> Is it known that dists/edgy/Contents-i386.gz is broken ?
<carlos> danilos: nothing changed, other than the blocking on the view restructuration, which at the same time is blocked on we having a meeting about it (my fault)
<danilos> carlos: ok
<danilos> carlos: thanks ;)
<jamesh> lifeless: just sent through a summary of the product-release-finder run
<fabbione> can somebody be so kind to explain to me why i get emails from this:
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/1569
<fabbione> ?
<fabbione> and other tickets as well
<fabbione> of which.. i have 0 relation with
<matsubara> fabbione: are you in any of this team: #  SecurityLiveCD
<matsubara> # Ubuntu Audio
<matsubara> # Ubuntu Audio Team ?
<fabbione> no
<danilos> fabbione: ubuntu kernel team seems to be part of ubuntu audio team
<fabbione> oh craptastic
<fabbione> but why ubuntu audio is subscribed to that ticket is a mistery i guess
<matsubara> fabbione: someone from the above teams subscribed them as support contacts for launchpad
<fabbione> this is insane
<danilos> jordi: hi, have you had a chance to finish up response to points raised by KDE translators?
<jamesh> fabbione: must have been a member of one of those teams -- although perhaps only a team admin should be able to add a team as a contact nomally
<jamesh> rather than an ordinary member
<matsubara> Launchpad meeting in 5 min
<fabbione> jamesh: still weird.. anyway..
<fabbione> thanks for the info
<jordi> danilos: no
<jamesh> fabbione: you should be able to remove the team as a support contact, since you are a member
<danilos> jordi: ok, I'm just wondering if I can do something to help you there ;)
<jamesh> fabbione: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+support-contact
<SteveA> Today's Launchpad meeting will be guest chaired by matsubara 
<fabbione> jamesh: no, because the contact is Audio Team and i am not in that team
<jamesh> fabbione: you are indirectly
<fabbione> it doesn't allow me
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> fabbione: this person looks to be the culprit: https://launchpad.net/people/zhuzhu
<danilos> jordi: we definitely need to update https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ to say how to organize a team for proper privileges
<jamesh> given the list of LP support contacts and his list of teams
<danilos> i.e. suggest to allow people into teams only after they are considered trustworthy
<fabbione> jamesh: dunno.. can we do something about it?
<jamesh> fabbione: perhaps one of the people in the LP admins team can fix it
<ddaa> Meeting?
<matsubara> Now is the time for the Launchpad meeting
<matsubara> :)
<salgado> me
<matsubara> who is here?
<fabbione> jamesh: ok thanks
<malcc> Me
<SteveA> me
<matsubara> me
<flacoste> me
<spiv> me
<jamesh> me
<mpt> me
<danilos> me
<salgado> me
<BjornT> me
<ddaa> us, and them
<matsubara> kiko is on leave or not?
<danilos> matsubara: yes ;)
<danilos> (he is on leave or not :)
<carlos> me
<matsubara> the apologies list seems out dated. anyway do we miss anyone?
<matsubara> bradb?
<cprov> me
<SteveA> lifeless sends apologies
<bradb> here (sorry, was having conn issues)
<jordi> SteveA: I'm here, but probably won't be able to attend
<jordi> I'm in middle of hell now :|
<SteveA> ok, thanks jordi 
<jordi> I'll try to keep an eye
<matsubara> == Agenda ==
<matsubara>  * Roll call
<matsubara>  * Agenda
<matsubara>  * Next meeting
<matsubara>  * Activity reports
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<matsubara>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<matsubara>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<matsubara>  * Sysadmin requests
<matsubara> ----
<matsubara>  * SQL object equality (Steve)
<matsubara>  * (other items)
<matsubara> ----
<matsubara>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<matsubara>  * Three sentences
<matsubara> So next meeting on the 21st, is that ok?
<stub> Here
<SteveA> hmm. that's from last week.  sorry.  No need for sqlobject equality.
<SteveA> +1 on 21st
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matsubara] : Developer meeting: Thu 21 Sep, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> me
<matsubara> so he's up to date and he's not?
<salgado> up to date
<matsubara> s/he/who/
<SteveA> not
<carlos> I'm a week behind
<jamesh> not up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<kiko> not :-/
<matsubara> up to date
<spiv> I just caught up
<malcc> up to date
<danilos> still behind, but my timelog.txt is up to date this week ;)
<ddaa> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<bradb> up to date
<cprov> up to date (this week)
<mpt> up to date
<matsubara> thanks everyone, congrat to the ones up to date
<matsubara> == Actions from last meeting ==
<matsubara> * SteveA to update infrastructure specs if /$name is needed for 1.0
<matsubara> * stub to check that bug 57474 isn't an SQL injection attack vector
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57474 in launchpad "Passing a list as the query string in the product search field crashes ftq" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57474
<stub> up to date
<SteveA> I didn't update the infrastructure specs, but stub and I talked it through.  This can be removed from the agenda now.
<SteveA> (that's the /$name)
<stub> I did mine
<matsubara> * SteveA to put up a wiki page for the launchpad project to note disaster scenarios on, and mail the list about it
<SteveA> was it an attack vector?
<stub> Nope
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> still to do the disaster thing
<matsubara>  * SteveA to write up what needs doing to implement `__eq__`, `__ne__`, and `__hash__` for database objects
<SteveA> still need to put up the notes for that, and assign it as a spec / bug
<matsubara> meetingactions for next week?
<matsubara> SteveA: ^^
<SteveA> the disaster one and the sqlobject one
<matsubara> ok
<matsubara> * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 59972, 59975, OOPS-255C749, OOPS-254B483, OOPS-254A655.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59972 in malone "Tag search field needs better validation for non-alphanumeric characters" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59972
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59975 in malone "Edit bug tag form needs to cope with invalid values in tag field." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59975
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/255C749
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/254B483
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/254A655
<matsubara> Bjorn can you take both #59972 and #59975?
<matsubara> OOPS-255C749 shows that somehow we ended up with a dupe cycle. https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileCE0Dnx.html Should we add a DB constraint to prevent this? I tried to reproduce but no success. Do we have any script that bypasses the non-duplicate-bug() validator?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/255C749
<BjornT> matsubara: sure
<matsubara> BjornT: thank you
<matsubara> stub: can you clean up the dupe as a workaround for OOPS-255C749?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/255C749
<stub> We can't really detect cycles using a database constraint - this is better done in the app code.
<stub> matsubara: sure
<SteveA> if we get a dupe-loop very rarely, then I don't think it's something we need to spend time on
<SteveA> if we get doop-lupes more often then we should spend more time on it
<jamesh> matsubara: the bugzilla import would have bypassed it -- are the bug numbers old?
<kiko> jamesh, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileCE0Dnx.html
<matsubara> jamesh: 11966 and 12440
<SteveA> other than causing an oops, it isn't really dangerous.  it doesnt' use a lot of resources
<stub> If we need checks for dupe loops, it is a use case for OscarTheGrouch
<jamesh> matsubara: okay.  That'd be it then.
<kiko> jamesh, cool.
<matsubara> thanks jamesh 
<kiko> matsubara, can I go ahead and clear the loop then?
<jamesh> the loop appears to have been cleared
<kiko> oh
<kiko> it's already cleared
<matsubara> kiko: I asked stub to do it
<matsubara> carlos, OOPS-254B483, OOPS-254A655 are URL hacks at +translate. Shouldn't it raise an UnexpectedFormData instead of NotFound? Can you fix it?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/254B483
<kiko> matsubara, thanks.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/254A655
<kiko> matsubara means NotFoundError
* carlos looks
* SteveA looks too
<carlos> is just me or our webservers are slow today?
<SteveA> chinstrap?
<SteveA> hmm... should be devpad
<SteveA> ah, it redirects
<SteveA> Seveas: would you update Ubugtu to use devpad not chinstrap sometime please?
<carlos> matsubara: yeah, it's a broken URL, we should raise UnexpectedFormData...
<SteveA> so, the URL was /distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/nano/+pots/nano/en_GB/+translate?start=40&alt=en?batch=10
<SteveA> there are two ? marks there
<carlos> I will handle it
<SteveA> so, I'd say that's an invalid URL
<SteveA> it's not even properly parseable form data IMO
<matsubara> carlos: do we need a new bug on it?
<mpt> Somebody's mistyped a ? for a &
<carlos> matsubara: yeah, please
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> or cut-n-pasted
<SteveA> so, it does fit with our use of UFD
<SteveA> in that it tells us when our UI is not adequately allowing people to do what they want
<SteveA> so they resort to URL hacking
<carlos> SteveA: we don't have an UI to change the batching size
<carlos> but it's on purpose
<SteveA> yes
<Seveas> SteveA, s/chinstrap/devpad/ is enough?
<SteveA> that's fine
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> wtf is up with staging?
<salgado> devpad.canonical.com, no?
<SteveA> Seveas: shoiuld be s/chinstrap.ubuntu.com/devpad.canonical.com/
<matsubara> ok, I'm done with oops reports. Thanks everyone.
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> OOPS-254B483
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/254B483
<matsubara> * Bug report report (mpt)
<mpt> There are 14 open Critical bugs in Launchpad. The oldest ten are:
<SteveA> that's great Seveas, thanks
<mpt>  * Bug 1558 (Export request form should check for uniqueness of entry), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<mpt>  * Bug  30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<mpt> danilos, do you expect progress on those two this week?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1558 in rosetta "Export request form should check for uniqueness of entry" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1558
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<danilos> 30602 is blocked on some PO* view restructuring work to be done by carlos and myself; as well as being a cleanup, this might also partly alleviate the effects of 30602 timeouts; no progress expected this week on this one
<mpt>  * Our old friend bug 2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), Critical, Confirmed, stub
<mpt> stub, have you looked at this one yet?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<mpt>  * Bug 42760 (Exception NameNotAvailable raised while trying to create a new msgset from submitted translation), Critical, In Progress, carlos
<danilos> 1558, haven't started on it, yet it still shouldn't be too hard; I should find time for it tommorow
<mpt>  * Bug 44214 (We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path), Critical, In Progress, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug 46982 (Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<mpt> carlos, do you need help from anyone for those three?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42760 in rosetta "Exception NameNotAvailable raised while trying to create a new msgset from submitted translation." [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42760
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<kiko> mpt, yes, he has.
<stub> mpt: Yes. My part is done enough for others to run with. I still need to write some tests but that doesn't block anyone from working with the new materialized view.
<kiko> stub, you need to comment on my emails too!
<SteveA> carlos: I think we should revisit your AJAX for translation suggestions idea
<mpt>  * Bug 48860 ("Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe), Critical, In Progress, bradb
<carlos> mpt: no, 42760 was fixed, but I left a possible path  that produces it to fix. It's already fixed, just testing it right now
<mpt>  * Bug 56618 (Milestone restrictions are too restrictive for Ubuntu), Critical, In Progress, bradb
<mpt> bradb, yay for 56618, but what's happening with 48860?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<mpt> stub, ok
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56618 in malone "Milestone restrictions are too restrictive for Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56618
<stub> kiko: k
<bradb>  mpt: no progress. time off this week, and too much firefighting to do.
<kiko> mpt, BjornT has a suggestion for that... I might work with him on it
<kiko> BjornT, are you overbooked?
* mpt gives bradb a hug
<carlos> mpt: I talked with danilo about 46982 and it's blocked on ff support implementation (it adds some infrastructure that is needed)
<kiko> bradb, I think BjornT and I can take care of that
<kiko> so you have more time
<carlos> about 44214, I'm on it, but stopped while finishing with 42760
<danilos> SteveA: so, you want me to consider that approach as well? that's opposite of what we're trying to do right now (decrease the number of queries: though, AJAX would be separate pageloads)
<bradb> kiko, mpt: had we reached consensus on the solution, btw?
<kiko> bradb, I liked BjornT's suggestions
<bradb> ok
<mpt> bradb, maybe, but I didn't read about it
<SteveA> danilos: I think keep on with what you're doing.  We should see how that goes, and reconsider ajax stuff after that.
<mpt>  * Bug 48948 (dapper indices files still being regenerated but shouldn't be), Critical, Confirmed, malcc
<mpt> malcc, will you have time for that this week?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48948 in soyuz "dapper indices files still being regenerated but shouldn't be" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48948
<kiko> so.. we'll IRC it
<BjornT> kiko: i think i can find some time to do it.
<carlos> SteveA++
<kiko> err ML it
<kiko> cool
<danilos> SteveA: alright
<mpt>  * Bug 52330 (Reassign bug to binary package should just work), Critical, Confirmed, unassigned
<mpt> BjornT, should you take 52330?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52330 in malone "Reassign bug to binary package should just work" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52330
<carlos> SteveA: is the AJAX library included in our tree already?
<SteveA> carlos: no
<SteveA> not in mainline
<malcc> mpt: That one needs some discussion with elmo, but I'll make sure to move it on
<mpt> thanks malcc 
<mpt> and thanks carlos
<mpt> BjornT? Bueller?
<danilos> SteveA: have we decided on which one to use at least? mochikit it is?
<SteveA> yes
<BjornT> mpt: hmm. well, ok, it should be an easy fix.
<SteveA> mochikit is it
<danilos> SteveA: thanks
<mpt> Ok, that's all from me matsubara 
<matsubara> thank you mpt 
<mpt> thanks BjornT 
<matsubara>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<matsubara> stub take the floor
<stub> Jubany was take down (along with the rest of the systems) an hour or two ago to replace some failing RAM. Error correction had caught all the bit failures so far, but better to replace it before any two bit errors occur and corrupt the db or crash the server.
<stub> Staging server is as normal. Language pack exports are now being done on Carbon so asuka will be much more reliable now.
<stub> Next rollout is currently scheduled for 26th September while some new code is shaken out on staging, although this seems to be under debate on the mailing list.
<stub> Our production data now takes about 30GB in a fully packed database. Our production database is currently sitting at around 75GB. Most of the recent increase is due to Rossetta, with the biggest spike opening Edgy for translations. This is just for interest - our resources are not straining yet.
<kiko> stub, is staging down right now, btw?
<stub> Seems hung - I'm just restarting it actually
<kiko> wonder why this happens
<stub> Most likely the rebuild procedure killed things badly again
<stub> I needed to kill -9 launchpad
<kiko> carlos, danilos: yay for language packs on carbon, congratulations.
<jamesh> you can use the "kill -USR1" thing to see what it was doing
<stub> jamesh: Too late
<stub> next time
<carlos> danilos: I should document the process so you can check it when needed
<spiv> if only you could rewind computers...
<danilos> kiko: thanks should go out to stub as well
<jamesh> spiv: you can take copies of virtual machines ...
<jamesh> which is close but not quite there
<danilos> carlos: sure, lets discuss this after lunch ;)
<kiko> stub's always deserving of thanks
<carlos> danilos: ok
<danilos> kiko: right :)
<matsubara> stub: thank you, shall I move on?
<stub> show me the money!
<stub> I'm done
<matsubara> * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<salgado> Question Tracker 1.0
<salgado> ---------------------------------
<salgado> - SupportTrackerWorklow: Started. Workflow API is completed. Integration with
<salgado> karma, email and UI is left.
<salgado> - SupportTrackerViews: Waiting completion of SupportTrackerWorkflow.
<salgado> - Localization has been dropped as a 1.0 target.  Salgado finished rearranging it into other specs so that we can decide what will be a 1.0 goal and what's not.  SteveA needs to confirm which infrastructure dependencies will be part of 1.0.
<bradb> Malone 1.0
<bradb> ==========
<bradb> Release management: Firefighting. Call with SteveA needed to discuss Siamese BugTasks (linking "generic" and "current release" tasks together, when applicable, so that all changes to one are mirrored in the other.)
<bradb> Guided filebug: More pair programming done last week about issues with /what/ to show for similar and most common bugs. Mailed lp@ for discussion.
<bradb> Keeping bugs concise: Nothing new.
<bradb> Documentation: Nothing new.
<salgado> Random Things 1.0
<bradb> Tags: Nothing new.
<salgado> -------------------------------
<bradb> Other: bradb off three days this week.
<salgado> - PersonCreationRationale is almost finished. there are some small issues to sort and salgado needs to finish a script to guess the creation rationale for existing profiles.
<salgado> - DirectPersonRegistration has a tricky issue blocking its implementation, so it needs discussion.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE!
<danilos> - firefox import/export: slow progress last week, good progress this week
<danilos> - oo import/export: blocked on firefox
<danilos> - translation review: slow progress (due to view restructuring; discussion between danilos and carlos pending)
<danilos> - essential docs: assigned to danilos (RosettaHighlights), need to discuss with jordi
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =
<cprov>  * PPA: blocked on ArchiveRework (still).
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: blocked on SoyuzTestSystem (still), comments to
<cprov>                    consider from Kiko & Mark.
<cprov>  * Code quality: nothing big (still).
<cprov>  * SoyuzTestSystem: the entire process kind of needs-review, we were
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: not started
<cprov>    able to fix missing bits in the proposed codeline and ensure we won't
<danilos> - ui fixes: discussed
<cprov>    have any regression. Kiko reviewed the fixes done in mawson.
<danilos> - outstanding issues: none
<cprov>  * General Fixing: slow progress,
<cprov>    #58144 (Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there,
<cprov>            needs reply, cprov, r=salgado)
<cprov>    #58187 (Uploads to frozen should land in unapproved, not be rejected,
<cprov>            partially commited and rolled out, malcc, r=jamesh)
<cprov>    #31392 (fix ordering and presentation issues)
<cprov>    r4033-post-merge review (cleanup +builds pages and add IBuild icon
<cprov>                             formatter, needs-reply, cprov, r=salgado)
<cprov>    #60280 ("source" added to Architectures: in Release file,
<cprov>            needs-reply, malcc, r=kiko)
<cprov>    #59186 (buildd-queue-builder broken with odd SQLObject problems,
<cprov>            needs-reply, malcc, r=kiko)
<cprov>    #59147 (apt-ftparchive hanging, needs reply, malcc, r=kiko)
<cprov>    #59003 (New override generation code gives MemoryError on real data,
<cprov>            needs-reply, malcc, r=kiko)
<ddaa> supermirror-smart-server: spiv came back from leave, currently on sprint with lifeless. Feature on track AFAICT.
<ddaa> importd-bzr-native: started removing arch support code from Launchpad with a vengeance.
<matsubara> anything else?
<ddaa> bzr-roundtrip-svn (postponed): no recent progress in discussion, but it looks like we have previously touched all the interesting issues.
<ddaa> done, sorry for the delay
<matsubara> * Sysadmin requests
<matsubara> I have one: #16710
<ddaa> same old request
<ddaa> (looking up)
<matsubara> It's a request to rollout the moin code that fixes bug 6283
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6283 in launchpad "Disabling the account thru Wiki causes more harm than good. That option should be nuked." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6283
<ddaa> RT 16533: "sudo -u supermirror" to david on vostok
<jamesh> RT 16714: squid proxy is firewalled from doing FTP requests
<matsubara> SteveA: ^
<SteveA> give me some idea of the urgency on each of these
<SteveA> like, must be today, during next week, during  next month
<ddaa> RT 16533: urgency=low
<SteveA> matsubara: ?
<SteveA> jamesh: ?
<salgado> RT 16714: during next week, I'd say
<matsubara> RT 16710: urgency=medium. It's a nuisance for the users
<jamesh> mine affects whether product-release-finder can scan FTP sites.  It might also affect salgado's mirror prober if he extends it to check FTP mirrors
<jamesh> be nice to get fixed in the next week
<SteveA> thanks, I'll talk with admins
<kiko> jamesh, we also have an RT request to get an updated Squid.
<matsubara> and blocks them to log into launchpad
<salgado> oh, I thought it was the same
<kiko> SteveA, ^^^
<SteveA> that's for the mirror prober, kiko?
<salgado> what's the one to updtade Squid, kiko?
<SteveA> how urgent is that?
<kiko> SteveA, well... not URGENT
<SteveA> 1 weekish then?
<SteveA> ok, done.  thanks
<SteveA> ill discuss with admins
<matsubara>  * (other items)
<matsubara> * launchpad bzr development workflow (robert/jamesh)
<kiko> RT 16706
<cprov> kiko: ahh before I forget, soyuz team has no shell access in production buildds since this morning (performed by Spads) we still having plenty access to dogfood buildfarm (you are included in *soyuz-team*)
<kiko> cprov, yay!
<jamesh> matsubara: I think that item is old.  I haven't talked with robert about it
<matsubara> jamesh: hmm ok.
<matsubara> * use "BLOCKED: no" and nothing else to indicate non-blockedness (mpt)
<matsubara> mpt: is that from last meeting too?
<SteveA> yes
<matsubara> ok, moving on.
<SteveA> that's what we want for the 3 sentences this week
<mpt> It's something SteveA asked me last meeting to raise this meeting
<SteveA> so mpt can grep easily
<matsubara> * Keep, Bag, Change
<matsubara> 5
<matsubara> 4
<matsubara> 3
<matsubara> 2
<matsubara> 1
<ddaa> CHANGE: pending reviews not to stay more than 2 working days in the general queue
<SteveA> ddaa: ask lifeless to put that on the review meeting
<ddaa> lifeless: can you put that on the review meeting?
<SteveA> he isn't here
<SteveA> you'll have to email him
<jamesh> lifeless isn't here
<SteveA> matsubara: please go on
<matsubara> * Three sentences
<danilos> DONE: more firefox support, bug management, kde plurals and context specifications (discussions, started), rosetta search discussions, copyright statement in exported PO files changed
<danilos> TODO: bug 30602, bug 1558, ff integration (in progress), bug fixing, rosetta search
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> ddaa: add it to the wiki agenda
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<matsubara> fire at will
<cprov> DONE: soyuz test system, general bug fixing
<flacoste> DONE: support tracker workflow implementation
<flacoste> TODO: integrate new workflow API with karma, UI and email systems
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1558 in rosetta "Export request form should check for uniqueness of entry" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1558
<cprov> TODO: land fixes from test system, new codeline rollout, more work on archive indexex generation
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Holidays, code review, some work PersonCreationRationaleon, fixed a bunch of stuff in order to land my branches that were being reviewed and some squid testing/complaining.
<salgado> TODO: Write the script to guess the creation rationale of existing profiles, code review, random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<mpt> DONE: SearchingTranslations spec, test fixes, bug fix, calendar removal
<mpt> TODO: lots of template work
<mpt> BLOCKED: still awaiting CSS and images from Usman
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. bug fixes. various work on upstream forwarding workflow.
<malcc> DONE: Bug-58187 through review, nearly landed. Completed and documented first SoyuzSystemTest run, including several fixes to undeployed code.
<malcc> TODO: Finish tests for and land final fixes to sprint code, deploy rocketfuel on drescher. Get back to ArchiveRework. Land bug-58187.
<malcc> BLOCKED: Can't land bug-58187 due to cross-test pollution.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. fix a few critical bugs. some more work on upstream forwarding workflow.
<matsubara> DONE: fixed some images broken links, oops report analysis, bug triage, email catchup.
<matsubara> TODO: oops report analysis, triage and fixes
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: bug #58168 adding KOffice support, bug #42760, language pack performance improvements, translation import queue handling, done some debugging about some missing .po files in language packs.
<carlos> TODO: Fix missing .po files in dapper, bug #42760, translation views restructuration, more import queue approvals
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58168 in rosetta "packages with .po files in different directories are not imported automatically" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42760 in rosetta "Exception NameNotAvailable raised while trying to create a new msgset from submitted translation." [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42760
<ddaa> DONE: work towards Python import, started GNU Arch and cruft removal, ML catchup
<ddaa> TODO: Python import, cruft removal, prepare travel
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Pairing on guided filebug. Release management firefighting. Time off.
<bradb> TODO: Release management firefighting.
<bradb> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, product-release-finder fixes (and first successful test run), product series sampledata cleanup, pending-reviews script improvements to reduce the amount of unnecessary work it did
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, bzr working tree revprops and AutomaticBugBranchLinks, url handling improvements
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: vacation: various various fixes across the tree, unfortunately all of them half-done.
<stub> DONE: karma, session fixes. Referrer logging. Production stuff.
<stub> TODO: edge.launchpad.net
<stub> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: head injury (while on leave), feeding current bzr smart server work back to bzr.dev
<kiko> TODO: /32 stuff, and finish off some of these fixes
<spiv> TODO: bzr smart server cont'd: HTTP, supermirror integration
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> 2 blocked: <mpt> BLOCKED: still awaiting CSS and images from Usman <malcc> BLOCKED: Can't land bug-58187 due to cross-test pollution.
<SteveA> DONE: ui, management
<SteveA> TODO: ui, management
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> malcc: after the meeting, let's talk about that
<malcc> SteveA: Ok
<SteveA> mpt: let's talk about that tomorrow morning, if we've still heard nothing
<mpt> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> although it isn't really that we're blocked blocked
<jordi> woa
<matsubara> great. I think that's it then.
<jordi> DONE: email, some queue
<salgado> SteveA, ping (confirming which infrastructure dependencies will be part of 1.0).
<SteveA> you're more blocked on my with the structural object stuff if anything
<SteveA> salgado: pardon?
<jordi> TODO: more queue, reply to KDE & rosetta wiki
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> MEETING ENDS
<jordi> just on time
<kiko> stub, can you /please please/ help malcc?
<matsubara> thanks everyone
<salgado> SteveA, ping (confirming which infrastructure dependencies of SupportTrackerLocalization will be part of 1.0).
<salgado> (sorry)
<mpt> jordi, reached the outskirts of hell yet? :-)
<SteveA> salgado: ok, so you me and flacoste should talk about this
<salgado> right
<flacoste> SteveA: launchpad-meeting?
<danilos> carlos: re xchat /me borking, check out bug 35878; 0.13 should fix things, it's due to broken localisations
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35878 in xchat-gnome ""/me" misbehaviour" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35878
<SteveA> I want to take a short break, then talk with malcolm, then talk with salgado+flacoste
<SteveA> matsubara: thanks for running the meeting.  I appreciate it!
<mpt> salgado, with this mirror prober thingy, will people be pointed to a page on launchpad.net listing mirrors for the next Ubuntu release?
<matsubara> SteveA: you're welcome.
<carlos> danilos: I see
<salgado> mpt, yes
<carlos> danilos: ok, thanks
<jordi> mpt: still in the middle :)
<flacoste> SteveA: ok, you can ping me when you're available
<mpt> salgado, that might be a bit confusing. What do you think of the idea of a page on ubuntu.com that sucks that list from launchpad.net?
<ddaa> SteveA: do you know what's the plan with hctapi.py?
<carlos> danilos: hmmm, that's not the bug I was looking at
<carlos> danilos: In fact, it works for me :-P
<carlos> danilos: because I have 0.13...
<carlos> :-O
<carlos> :-P
<danilos> carlos: heh, right, you must be on edgy ;)
<carlos> danilos: right
<stub> malcc: I can't find the actual tracebacks from PQM in your email
<danilos> need to upgrade myself :)
<mpt> salgado, that would save you from having to do any fancy static page stuff, and it would probably also be less confusing for those wanting to download Ubuntu
<ddaa> it's the last bit of code in launchpad that will "depend" on pybaz, but it has already been broken for months (since we had bzr branches support in the database)
<stub> malcc: Oh...  there they are
<salgado> mpt, depends
<carlos> danilos: my problem is that I don't see the line bold (or yellow) anymore when someone says my nick, I just get the ping
<carlos> s/ping/bong/
<danilos> carlos: ah, ok ;) I know that xchat-gnome makes use of all xchat settings (at least it did so for me on the old computer), and I liked my settings that way better :)
<salgado> mpt, yeah, that would work, I think
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!
<mpt> salgado, maybe you could discuss it with newz2000
<stub> malcc: If that assertion is supposed to be correct (I don't know about the security policy stuff), then moving the assertion into the layer's setup/teardown should trigger it as soon as things screw up.
<malcc> stub: Ok thanks, I'll try that.
<kiko> stub, who knows about security policies then?
<stub> kiko: I don't know. First I've heard of them in the context of Launchpad. SteveA probably if it is our code and not Z3.
<malcc> kiko: I'm fairly confident of that side, as jamesh and BjornT advised me in that direction; also the security policy asserts passing when just this test is run is quite strong evidence
<jamesh> zope.security.management.getSecurityPolicy() will return the current one
<stub> malcc: I mean the testTearDown, so the check is run after every test
<jamesh> possilby adding a check in ZopelessLayer.testTearDown would catch the test causing the problem
<stub> malcc: I can have a poke tomorrow if you don't have any luck
<malcc> stub: Thanks
<malcc> jamesh: A check as in a copy of that security policy assertion, or some other check?
<stub> That assertion - if it is triggered in the testTearDown, it means that test broke it.
<jamesh> malcc: something like: from zope.security.management import getSecurityPolicy, from zope.security.simplepolicies import PermissiveSecurityPolicy
<jamesh> if getSecurityPolicy() != PermissiveSecurityPolicy: something went wrong
<stub> malcc: And stick a copy in testSetUp too - it may be that the assertion is false if tests in a 'lower' layer are run first, which indicates a problem in our layers.
<malcc> jamesh, stub: Ok, thanks. I've added that check to the end of testSetUp and the start of testTearDown on ZopelessLayer and I'll see what happens
<malcc> SteveA: Now the boys here have unblocked me for now, did you want to talk about anything else, or was it just that?|
<SteveA> malcc: it's resolved?
<malcc> SteveA: Well we've got a new thing to try, and I'll either have a solution, or a way forward, or be blocked again, in a while when the tests finish running
<SteveA> ok
* malcc -> Lunch
* bradb & # shower
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60402 in soyuz "Cron update of Packages-arch-specific through CVS" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60402
<kiko> malcc, cprov: note the bug above as part of our rollout strategy :)
<cprov> kiko: k
<kiko> malcc, cprov: high or critical pri?
<cprov> kiko: high IMHO.
<kiko> ok
<kiko> cprov, assign to the essential mr. providelo or the great mr. cleaton?
<cprov> kiko: I won't be here tomorrow, maybe malcc will find time to address it, malcc
<matsubara> danilos, carlos, jordi: can you comment on bug 60257, please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60257 in rosetta "sylpheed-claws-gtk2 translation template" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60257
<carlos> matsubara: sure...
<carlos> matsubara: rejected
<matsubara> carlos: thank you
<carlos> np
<flacoste> kiko, matsubara, stub, carlos: i would like to know tickets which were reopened on staging. Could someone with staging access run SELECT ticket FROM TicketReopening LIMIT 10? The number of reopening would also be interesting: SELECT count(*) FROM TicketReopening
<matsubara> flacoste: just a sec
<carlos> flacoste: well, I don't have access to staging anymore, but I guess a db mirror would work for you, right?
<flacoste> carlos: indeed
<carlos> flacoste: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileIKRKLP.html
<flacoste> carlos: since, there is only 43 reopenings, can you list all of them for me?
<carlos> flacoste: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileFPmcLV.html
<flacoste> carlos: thanks a lot!
<carlos> np
<salgado> kiko, have time for a quick shipit review? it's somewhat critical. (https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file5t9Yav.html)
<salgado> jamesh, around?
<salgado> brb
<SteveA> salgado-brb: ping me when you're back, to discuss that thin with flacoste 
<flacoste> carlos: can you give me the result of the following query: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileyQuvaj.html
<flacoste> carlos: it gives the details of the reopened tickets
<carlos> sure
<carlos> flacoste: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileej9eEk.html
<flacoste> carlos: again tnx!
<carlos> np
<bradb> kiko: How does Launchpad get package information for distros that don't use Malone?
<kiko> bradb, it doesn't -- guessPackageNames doesn't allow them to, right?
<bradb> I guess not, but this is kind of a concern.
<bradb> I think.
<bradb> e.g. Registering Mandriva to watch Mandriva bugs...
<bradb> kind of pointless without pkg info, it would seem
<kiko> well, the most important thing there is a bug watch, not the SPN information.
<bradb> yeah
<SteveA> bradb: want to do that call now?
<SteveA> about cojoined bugs?
<kiko> do it!
<bradb> SteveA: sure, just finishing a mail. 30 secs...
<SteveA> sip or skype?
<matsubara> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi matsubara 
<matsubara> BjornT: have you seen this: http://librarian.launchpad.net/4245943/tw15rGN6LVS4yK3LGtA8yEbrOtX.txt ?
<bradb> SteveA: hm, i forgot my headphones and cell charger back in montreal...i'll go try and find some first...
<matsubara> BjornT: the script that updates the watches is raising that.
<kiko> matsubara, I was going to look into that today.. I think it's broken HTML on the remote side
<BjornT> matsubara: no i hadn't, thanks. as kiko said, it's probably probaly broken xml from the server.
<jamesh> salgado: pong
<salgado> jamesh, is it possible to get a list of all person entries that were created during the ubuntu bugzilla import?
<salgado> jamesh, actually, how hard is it to find out what are these accounts?
<salgado> SteveA, ping
<SteveA> salgado: I'm on a call with brad now
<SteveA> i'll ping when we're finished
<salgado> okay
<kiko> salgado, I think that code would be a lot simpler if canBeApproved and canBeDenied used the status. what do you think?
<jamesh> salgado: the logs produced by the import don't mention it, but they'd be accounts with a preferred email but without the password set
<jamesh> (if you ignore the ones that have since been activated
<salgado> jamesh, right. can you think of any other reason why we'd have accounts with a preferred email but no password?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60418 in launchpad-bazaar "configurable default syncinterval for vcs imports" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60418
<salgado> (I'm actually interested in the non-validated ones)
<jamesh> could probably limit that to a sub-range of person IDs
<salgado> kiko, could be. I'll check
<jamesh> salgado: I don't know.  That's why I was saying it'd be good to check the person IDs to make sure they are roughly sequential
<salgado> jamesh, or a date range? do you have the dates when it was first and last ran?
<salgado> or was everything done in a single run?
<jamesh> salgado: the date stamp on the logs of the main run is 2006-01-13, but I did some followup runs around 2006-01-20
<jamesh> salgado: and the initial bug contacts were migrated on 2006-01-06, by the look of it
<salgado> jamesh, cool, I'll make sure to check the dates. ta!
<jamesh> salgado: will you have a way to mark accounts created via shipit?
<jamesh> or detect ones that were created that way?
<salgado> kiko, do you think it's worth the change?  I think I'd prefer to leave it as is as we're not be simplifying much and using the public API is always better than poking with the status, I think
<salgado> jamesh, no, that's not possible.  but the accounts created via shipit are all validated
<kiko> salgado, not poking, but checking. I think it would make the code clearer to audit for errors and omissions.
<jamesh> salgado: might be worth recording it going forward though
<tkamppeter> bradb, BjornT, how about registering Mandriva to link their bugs
<salgado> jamesh, indeed, that'd be good.  but the main reason for PersonCreationRationale is to be able to tell why a profile was automatically created
<jamesh> salgado: sure.  But I wonder how many people order CDs through shipit and then discover Launchpad afterwards?
<kiko> tkamppeter, I am in support of that.
<jamesh> and wonder why they have an account
<salgado> jamesh, well, when they first go to shipit.ubuntu.com they're directed to launchpad.net and asked to create an account there
<jamesh> I suppose
<salgado> IOW, they know they have a launchpad account
<Nafallo> LP sends mail telling them as well IIRC?
<salgado> Nafallo, yes, we do... it's clear that the user's creating a launchpad account, which is then used on shipit
<Nafallo> that's what I thought then :-)
<salgado> kiko, I'll give it a try
<kiko> tkamppeter, I'm bringing it up on the ML and as soon as enough people have seen it I'll move ahead.
<kiko> salgado, that's my only comment. r=kiko with that.
<tkamppeter> kiko, As soon as you have prepared everything tell me by e-mail (till.kamppeter at gmail.com) what you need to know for the registration.
<salgado> kiko, cool. something like https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filewv1EwB.html is okay?
<salgado> (with the missing comma too)
<kiko> tkamppeter, will do
<kiko> salgado, it's kind of strange that quantitiesCanBeChanged only returns true if the request is approved.
<kiko> salgado, maybe that method should have a different name?
<salgado> like isApproved()
<kiko> heh. indeed. :)
<kiko> salgado, my point is that if I am reading that code, I would ask myself
<kiko> "why can't pending requests have their quantities changed?"
<salgado> agreed.  I created it without first checking if it was really needed
<salgado> but unlike with approval/denial, when changing the request has to be in a single specific status
<kiko> right
<salgado> s/has to/, it has to/
<kiko> one question is.. whether this should be done in browser() code instead.
<kiko> I'm not entirely convinced that this really belongs in the DB, but I'm willing to go with your opinion
<matsubara> is it possible to add to the footer of the mailing list messages a link to the given message instead of just a link to the archive?
<kiko> matsubara, not really -- it's unfortunate but the message has not yet been archived when sent to the ML.
<salgado> kiko, we had this regression because we added new statuses and the code was not properly tested
<kiko> salgado, but it can be tested in the browser class as well, you know
<salgado> kiko, the reason why I moved it to DB code was to make sure it's thoroughly tested and that we don't forget about them when adding new statuses and the like
<kiko> oookay then
<kiko> salgado, if you think that in the future quantitiesCanBeChanged() may be extended to include other statuses, then leave it in
<salgado> no, I think it won't
<kiko> okay then
<salgado> it's only used to find whether we need or not to display a 'Change Approved Totals' button
<kiko> right
<jamesh> malcc: any luck with the test failure yet?
<malcc> jamesh: Not yet, my machine is quite slow with these tests.
<jamesh> malcc: laptop or desktop?
<malcc> jamesh: Laptop. My desktop won't boot ubuntu for some reason
<malcc> I must look into that, I'm sure I know a few people now who could help me...
<jamesh> malcc: you've got the fsync option in postgres turned off?
<jamesh> (I mean running on a laptop drive will be slow, but with fsync on it will be very slow)
<malcc> jamesh: Hmm, not sure, let me check
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60420 in malone "Remote bug watches update script crash" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60420
<jamesh> it is mentioned here: https://launchpad.canonical.com/DatabaseSetup
<malcc> Yup, got that. It's just slow I guess :)
<SteveA> salgado-lunch: ping me when you're back from lunch
<malcc> jamesh, stub: Ok, I've found the test which breaks mine, it's support-tracker-emailinterface.txt
* carlos -> out
<SteveA> malcc: I can't see anything in the test or the setup that looks particularly suspicious
<SteveA> malcc: so, if you run just that test, and your test...
<SteveA> then your test fails
<SteveA> but if you run just your test, it passes?
<malcc> SteveA: Precisely
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so, you can investigate further...
<SteveA> for example, you can record (or use pdb) when the security policy is set, and see what code is causing that
<SteveA> maybe see if def execute_zcml_for_scripts(use_web_security=False):
<SteveA> is called or something?
<malcc> SteveA: Good ideas, which I'll try shortly. First I have to buy some crispy duck for dinner.
<SteveA> hmm... dinner
* bradb & # lunch
<salgado> SteveA, back-from-lunch ping
<kiko-fud> matsubara, is there a bug filed for distroreleaselang sometimes timing out?
* matsubara looks
<matsubara> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/6459
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6459 in rosetta "Timeout error on distribution release language page" [High,Confirmed]  
<matsubara> kiko-fud: ^
<kiko-fud> thanks mats
<kiko-fud> you are a hero
<jordi> what's up with the kiko today?
<jordi> kiko-fud: I selected our pic in Bondi Beach in a selections of pics I'm doing
<jordi> kiko-fud: that pic is just too cool
<kiko-fud> jordi, what pic?
<SteveA> salgado, flacoste: around?
<salgado> yep
<flacoste> flacoste: yep
<flacoste> SteveA: yep
<SteveA> ok, let's do the #l-m thing
<kiko> malcc, any love on your test?
<kiko> ah, I see
<kiko> flacoste, do you have some time to help malcc investigate his trouble?
<flacoste> kiko: yeah, i can take a look after my meeting
<kiko> flacoste, most appreciated. this is really blocking a lot of soyuz work
* flacoste is in meeting with salgado and SteveA
<kiko> I know I know
<nekohayo> hello, is it normal that the roadmap pages' order changes every time you reload the page?
<matsubara> nekohayo: no, it's not normal. That's bug 56398
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56398 in blueprint "roadmap should be useful" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56398
<flacoste> malcc: ping
<nekohayo> matsubara: ok thank you
<matsubara> nekohayo: you're welcome
<malcc> flacoste: pong
<flacoste> malcc: still need help with your failing test?
<malcc> flacoste: I haven't actually looked at it yet, tbh
<flacoste> malcc: kiko asked if I could help, where can i download your branch?
<malcc> flacoste: It's malcolmcleaton/launchpad/bug-58187, in the usual place on sodium
<flacoste> malcc: and what is the commandline you use to run the two tests that are failing?
<malcc> flacoste: python test.py -vvf canonical --test="support-tracker-emailinterface|test_uploadprocessor"
* flacoste is downloading the branch and will take a look
<malcc> flacoste: Thanks very much
<flacoste> i'm weird, i kind of like debugging tests suite
<flacoste> malcc: know of any faster way than bzr branch to obtain the branch?
<malcc> flacoste: You could take a fresh rocketfuel and hand-apply the diff from pending changes I guess
<flacoste> hmm, maybe if i branch inside my repository...
<flacoste> malcc: i will try that instead, because i still didn't get a progress bar :-(
<malcc> flacoste: Hmm, just remembered; the version on there has the hack to layers.py which we used to locate the problematic test; to see the "usual" behaviour you'll have to revert that bit
<flacoste> malcc: no problem
<malcc> flacoste: Although it might be useful if you're experimenting with just support-tracker-email to see how to avoid the assertion exploding in its teardown
* kiko cries
<kiko> I can't believe we've lost a week to this test bug
<kiko> this absolutely SUCKS
<lifeless> BjornT: so this zope thing
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<flacoste> kiko: i can of found the problem
<flacoste> s/can/kind/
* flacoste will report to the list with my results
<kiko> flacoste, YES!
<kiko> I love you
#launchpad 2006-09-15
<jamesh> lifeless: did you see the report on the product-release-finder run?
<lifeless> yes, have skimmed part of it so far
<lifeless> in sprint mode for 0.11 at the moment
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> I'm pretty happy with the results myself.
<lifeless> jamesh: excellent. You know about the plan to map via the file alias table to find distro spr's, and thus spn's to link to ?
<jamesh> you mentioned it yesterday, yeah.
<lifeless> theres a spec somewhere
<jamesh> https://features.launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/tracking-versions
<lifeless> jamesh: nope
<lifeless> theres a much older spec
<lifeless> before blueprint
<jamesh> should register it then ...
<lifeless> need to find it first :(
<lifeless> https://launchpad.canonical.com/PackagingTablePopulation
<jamesh> so is the plan to match up source packages with tarballs aliased to the same content as product-release-finder found for a series?
<lifeless> yes
<jamesh> now its in blueprint ...
<lifeless> thank you
<jamesh> By the way, I think it would be good to simplify the PRF related data to a single field in productseries rather than releaseroot and releasefileglob
<jamesh> the current PRF code just concatenates them anyway ...
<lifeless> jamesh: I agree
<lifeless> jamesh: have you looked at the uscan manpage ?
<jamesh> yep
<lifeless> might be nice to have uscan support, so that folk can copy n paste
<jamesh> it sounds like our syntax can handle a few cases uscan can't
<jamesh> (or at least our implementation)
<mpt> jamesh, got time for a quick pre-implementation discussion? I'm thinking of fixing bug 46
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46 in rosetta ""special symbols" when people copy-paste text from original to translation" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46
<jamesh> mpt: okay
<mpt> jamesh, this won't need a voice call, it's pretty simple I think
<mpt> In interfaces/rosetta.py, I'll change SPACE_CHAR to <img alt=" " src="something" />, and NEWLINE_CHAR to <img alt="" src="something" /><br />
<jamesh> what are they at the moment?
<mpt> <span class="po-message-special">?</span> and <span class="po-message-special">somefunnycharacter</span>, respectively
<mpt> With an image, when people copy and paste they'll get the alt text, which will Just Work
<mpt> because the alt text for the space will be " ", and the alt text for the newline will be nothing at all (with the image itself being followed by a newline)
<jamesh> sounds good.  Does that work in all the common browsers?
<mpt> It works in Gecko, I haven't checked the others, but I think it can't really be worse than the current behavior
<mpt> s/really/easily/
<jamesh> well, you could end up with no white space ...
<mpt> works in Konqueror...
<mpt> Doesn't work in Opera
<mpt> or Internet Explorer
<jamesh> I wonder what happens if you have "foo<img src="space.png" alt=" "> </img>bar"?
<mpt> A validation error, that's what :-)
<jamesh> maybe we need "foo<img src="space.png" alt=""><div style="display: none"> </div>bar"
<mpt> By "doesn't work" I mean "doesn't copy the alt text", but that will still be an improvement for the newline case
<mpt> because nothing is the correct thing to copy
<mpt> Where by "an improvement" I mean "perfect behavior" :-)
<jamesh> that should be a <span> rather than <div>
<mpt> That's a whole 'nother bag of worms, jamesh 
<jamesh> so do they do or don't copy text from "display: none" elements?
<mpt> I remember there's something in bugzilla.mozilla.org about that
<mpt> testing now
<mpt> Gecko does
<mpt> include the text
<mpt> but that's regarded as a bug
<mpt> Opera does not include the text
<jamesh> okay
<mpt> neither does Konqueror
<jamesh> I guess having something that works in Mozilla is good enough
<mpt> so that's a bit worse
<jamesh> the number of people using Launchpad to translate things into english is fairly small ...
<jamesh> so they're probably mostly using mozilla or konqueror
<mpt> So to summarize, the only thing wrong with the new approach is that leading spaces will be lost if blindly copying-and-pasting using Opera or Internet Explorer.
<stub> We can provide a link to the raw text/plain version if that is actually a problem
<mpt> Whereas the old approach generates bad characters, for either spaces *or* newlines, if copying-and-pasting using *any* browser.
<jamesh> a "copy orginal" button/link is probably more useful overall
<jamesh> rather than have people make copy/paste errors
<mpt> sure, but it would be appropriate to fix this even if that button was already implemented
<mpt> because a few people won't use the button for whatever reason
<jamesh> the other way would be something like <span style="background-image: url(space.png)"> </span>
<jamesh> (with appropriate height/width settings)
<jamesh> that sould copy/paste fine in any browser, right?
<mpt> nifty!
<mpt> Ok, I'll do that for the spaces
<mpt> thanks jamesh 
<jamesh> you could probably do an empty span for the newlines, right?
<jamesh> <span style="background-image: url(newline.png); height: x; width: x"></span><br />
<mpt> I could, but an <img alt="" would work fine for newlines
<mpt> and would work even if CSS was turned off
<mpt> so I'm trying to think of a reason it would be bad to DTRT for newlines but not spaces
<mpt> oh, spaces should be ...>&nbsp;<... rather than ...> <...
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<mpt> (actually, they should be ... style="white-space: pre;"> <...)
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<mpt> jamesh, unping
* mpt should have known better than to start modifying functions that aren't tested
<jamesh> mpt: btw, I put together a few helpers for page tests in my jamesh/launchpad/bug-55649 branch
<jamesh> mpt: allowing you to do e.g. find_tag_by_id(browser.contents, "foo"), find_portlet(browser.contents, "The title of the portlet"), etc
<jamesh> should make it easier to test particular parts of the page
<BjornT> lifeless: ping
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> lifeless: ping?
<carlos> morning
<carlos> mpt: hi, around?
<lifeless> BjornT: pong
<lifeless> SteveA: pong
<BjornT> lifeless: so, this zope thing. what's the issue there?
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> let me see
<lifeless> its misconfigured in pqm
<lifeless> stub: did you change the zope commit configuraiton for pqnm ?
<stub> Nope
<stub> At least I don't think so....
<lifeless> SteveA: are commits to zope currently meant to run the launchpad tests ?
<jamesh> they probably should -- zope API changes could break Launchpad
<BjornT> lifeless: yes, they should.
<lifeless> thats my opinion too
<lifeless> but the setup is bust
* lifeless fixes
<lifeless> BjornT: you can commit to zope 3.2 now
<BjornT> cool, thanks.
<SteveA> lifeless: I'd like commits to zope to run the launchpad tests, and the zope tesst
<lifeless> as long as make check_merge does that still, that is what will happen
<lifeless> bjorn could not commit because the rule was set to run check_merge, but not to build the full tree with launchpad etc
<mpt> carlos!
<mpt> jamesh, cool
<mpt> carlos, if you do me a small favor, I'll do you a couple of big favors
<carlos> mpt: not sure... :-P
<carlos> mpt: are they related to bug #46?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46 in rosetta ""special symbols" when people copy-paste text from original to translation" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46
<mpt> carlos, yes
<mpt> I've fixed it, but I don't know how to test it
<carlos> mpt: I wanted to talk about them
<carlos> oh, so you did it already....
<carlos> conflicts :-(
<carlos> ok, I guess the small favor is to write the tests, right?
<mpt> carlos, so what I would like is for you to write me a single simple test for msgid_has_tab
<mpt> and I'll write the rest.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> don't we have already a test for the tab case?
<mpt> Not that I could find
<mpt> I couldn't find "[tab] " in either launchpad/doc/ or launchpad/pagetests/
<carlos> ok, I will write such test and send it to you
<jamesh> mpt: for your change, don't you just need to do a few msgid_html() calls in the test?
<mpt> jamesh, the function returns True or False
<mpt> for a msgid containing particular text
<mpt> Getting HTML involved would make it unnecessarily brittle, I think
<mpt> carlos, by "conflicts" did you mean you were fixing it already?
<jamesh> mpt: aren't you trying to test that the generated HTML is correct?
<carlos> mpt: no, that I changed a lot that form to implement TranslationReview spec
<carlos> mpt: but I will get a diff with your changes and apply them by hand
<mpt> jamesh, I wasn't thinking of that, but you're right, I should test that separately.
<mpt> jamesh, because msgid_html and pomsgset.py detect things like "contains a tab" in different ways. (That smells a bit -- I put an XXX in pomsgset.py complaining about it.)
<mpt> carlos, so I'm asking you to help me make a conflict in one of your branches? hmm, that isn't very nice of me
<mpt> I'll pull your branch and see if I'm smart enough to merge the changes in myself
<carlos> mpt: well, I was planning to fix that bug while working on TranslationReview
<carlos> mpt: don't worry, really, it's not a big problem, unless you rewrote a big part of that form... :-P
<jamesh> carlos: he was just working on alternative HTML that copy/pastes correctly
<mpt> carlos, I added a couple of extra conditional rows to the table, like the one that's currently there for [tab] 
<mpt> "<blahblah> represents a space. Enter a space in the equivalent position in the translation."
<carlos> oh, so you added copy/paste buttons?
<mpt> No, I didn't.
<carlos> just notices about what to do with such symbols?
<carlos> that's fine
<mpt> I (1) changed leading/trailing space presentation and newline presentation from characters to <img> elements, and (2) replaced the "Special characters:" portlet with context-sensitive help like we have for [tab] .
<mpt> So what I'm asking you for is a test of msgid_has_tab()
<mpt> then I'll know how to write tests for msgid_has_newline() and msgid_has_leading_or_trailing_spaces().
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60533 in soyuz "cron.germinate doesn't need hppa anymore for edgy" [Untriaged,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60533
<carlos> mpt: ok
<carlos> so the old portlet is gone now, right?
<mpt> yep
<carlos> cool
<mpt> carlos, sorry, I didn't realize it would take this long, maybe you should just give me a hint instead, or point me to a similar test of another browser-class function
<carlos> mpt: sorry, I was with other things. I'm just updating my trivial branch to write the test
<mpt> oh, ok
<mpt> in that case, sorry for pestering :-)
<carlos> np
<SteveA> bug 55992
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55992 in malone "bad parsing of attachment names ? (ref OOPS-223B168)" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55992
<carlos> mpt: so, we need some sampledata addition to do that test
<carlos> seems like we don't have any msgid in our database with the '\t' char
<mpt> carlos, I need to test many different variations of text, so I don't think sampledata is appropriate
<mpt> Is there some way of creating a msgid within the test?
<mpt> potmsgset.txt seems to do something similar, but I couldn't figure out quite how it worked
<carlos> Well, in other tests, what I have done is to update a string as part of the test, and later revert that change
<carlos> I could do it
<carlos> so we adapt it to our needs
<carlos> mpt: yeah, kind of
<carlos> I will do it once for \t and you can just change it for the others
<mpt> thank you
<carlos> what I don't understand is how's possible that we didn't add a check for it before....
<mpt> Yeah, I was all happy at fixing the bugs, and then realized that it was in untested code, argh :-)
<doko_> Unexpected response from server
<doko_> 
<doko_> 
<doko_> 
<doko_> 
<doko_> 
<doko_> 
<doko_> 
<doko_> 
<doko_> Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server.
<doko_> 
<doko_> 
<doko_> 
<doko_>     *   Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager
<doko_>           installed.
<doko_>     *   This might be due to a non-standard configuration on the server.
* mpt gives doko_ the Heimlich maneuver
<doko_> oops ...
<doko_> I get this browser message when trying to access launchpad ...
<mpt> doko_, do you get the same message visiting other HTTPS sites, like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ ?
<jamesh> doko_: maybe you are using an unsupported development distribution?
<jamesh> I hear they occasionally break
<doko_> jamesh: :-P
<doko_> mpt: yes, seems so
<doko_> mpt: hmm, works after restarting firefox ...
<imbrandon> any word if https://launchpad.net/bugs/58144 got put into production ( celso said it could /POSSIBLY/ go in tuesday , meaning last tuesday since I asked last sunday )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58144 in soyuz "Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there" [Critical,In progress]  
<malcc> imbrandon: No, that didn't go in yet
<imbrandon> hum , ok
<imbrandon> next tuesday ?
<imbrandon> or do code pushes get pushed on other days also 
<malcc> imbrandon: For soyuz internals like that, which don't require schema changes, we can cherrypick them on non-tuesdays
<imbrandon> ahh could you /please/ see about that one, its holding up a fix to a now broke amarok in backports ;)
<malcc> imbrandon: The delay is getting the branch containing the fix through the review process, which while it's excellent for code quality, does have the potential to produce potentially unlimited delays to any one possible fix
<imbrandon> right, i totaly understand
<malcc> imbrandon: Celso is on vacation today, but I'll pass on your priority bump when he returns on Monday
<imbrandon> thats why i only ask every few days
<imbrandon> ok sounds good, thanks
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> SteveA: pouet
<carlos> mpt: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileFYpIKf.html
<carlos> mpt: is that what you want?
<mpt> carlos, that looks great
<mpt> Do I need to worry about resetting the value at the end?
<carlos> mpt: no, it's at the end of the test, testing infrastructure should reset the database....
<mpt> cool, thank you
<carlos> mpt: btw, instead of 'Foo\tBar' use u'Foo\tBar'
<jamesh> SteveA: was there a decision about short URLs (e.g. https://launchpad.net/python) for Launchpad 1.0?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> stu is doing it
<stub> But not today cause I feel crap and am going to bed.
<stub> Think I'm taking a half day sicky - see what I end up doing on the weekend
<mpt> bah
<mpt> What are the python regexps for "a space at the start of a string" and "a space at the end of a string"? I thought they'd be "^ " and " $", but apparently not
<SteveA> that's basically it
<SteveA> >>> import re
<SteveA> >>> re.compile('^ .*').match('foo')
<SteveA> >>> re.compile('^ .*').match(' foo')
<SteveA> <_sre.SRE_Match object at 0xb7dc13a0>
<SteveA> >>>
<mpt> if (... or ('^ ' in msgid.msgid) or ...):
<mpt> I guess I'm misinterpreting "in"
<SteveA> "in" is to say whether a string is a substring of another
<mpt> ho ho, not a re. in sight
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> it doesn't understand regular expressions
<mpt> spot the newbie
<SteveA> if you want to look at the start
<SteveA> use " foo".startswith(' ')
<stub> msgid.msgid.startswith(' ') or msgid.msgid.endswith(' ') 
<mpt> ah, beautiful
<carlos> jordi: hi, around?
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> sort of
<mpt> jamesh, there are already tests of msgid_html() in test_helpers.py. I think there probably wouldn't be any benefit from copying the exact HTML I used and pasting it over the dummy "XXXA" and "YYYA" used in the tests.
<jordi> mpt: for the record, hell has been reduced to *YAIRD SUCKS*
<mpt> jordi, YAIRD?
<mpt> Did you have to pay your tax this week too?
<carlos> mpt: btw, while you fix the symbols thing... what about changing all white spaces with the middle dot instead of just the ones at the start and the end?
<mpt> (Yet Another Inland Revenue Department?)
<mpt> carlos, because the dot is very distracting :-)
<jordi> yaird - Yet Another mkInitRD
<jordi> ;)
<AlinuxOS> Hello all, is it possible to search a specific English string into rosetta ?
<mpt> AlinuxOS, ask danilos ;-)
<carlos> mpt: there were some requests to do it that way to be consistent all time
* mpt flees
<carlos> AlinuxOS: not yet, but will be possible soon
<jamesh> carlos: you really only want to draw attention to important spaces
<AlinuxOS> mdz, danilos seganos ? :)
<jamesh> carlos: maybe runs of more than one space should be highlighted, but not all of them
<jordi> carlos?
<mpt> Leave mdz out of this
<carlos> jordi: I don't see which email do you want I care about...
<jordi> carlos: wait
<AlinuxOS> mpt, I'm really happy that Danilo is involved with rosetta, he is great person.
<mpt> jamesh, I was thinking that too, but then we'd pick up silly style issues like people using two spaces at the end of a sentence
<mpt> (or more precisely, using two spaces between sentences)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: thanks, as for the search, it should be available "soon" ;)
<jordi> AlinuxOS: don't trust danilo. Under that appearence of cool guy hides pure evil :)
<carlos> jordi++
* carlos hides
<danilos> jordi: hey, don't reveal all about me in a public channel :)
<AlinuxOS> :)
<danilos> this one is even logged on www! #$%@# ;)
<AlinuxOS> jordi, I have some friends from Ugoslavia :) I love that people, and I love their music :) So Danilo must be great :)
<AlinuxOS> jordi, it will be great to have some Entrans features in rosetta. Search, mutli edit, and .url file support.
<danilos> AlinuxOS: if good music ain't enough, nothing is, so I admit that I am great :P
<AlinuxOS> for a moment we (Georgians[ka] ) use Entrans to translate official GNOME.
<danilos> carlos: just fyi, gnome-applets seems to include es_ES, es_MX, es_AR... probably for the default location for weather applet, but need to figure out the effect on rosetta and ubuntu ;)
<jordi> AlinuxOS: ah, well. do what you want. But really, always keep an eye on danilo if he's around, you never know :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, I'm Vladimer, if you remmeber, some times ago there was an issue about Georgian team coordinator. :)
<jordi> danilos: ugh, that's right, and sucks :|
<danilos> AlinuxOS: yeah, I do, hi Vladimer :)
<AlinuxOS> jordi, thanks :) I know that. He is dangerous :)
<AlinuxOS> hehe
<jordi> at least in the past, gnumeric also had es_ES, etc.
<danilos> yeah, I wear my trousers upside down! beware: my pee marks are out in the open!
<AlinuxOS> danilos, http://www.gia.ge/dormidon/main.php?root=476
<AlinuxOS> jordi, I'm not sayng that rosetta sucks :)
<jordi> AlinuxOS: no, rosetta is ok. Only danilo sucks here.
<danilos> AlinuxOS: ah, nice, lets see if there are any ideas to make use of (i.e. steal :)
<AlinuxOS> just because of some reasons and some features, Entrans is more fast (because it's on georgian server),has some features that Rosetta don't have.
<danilos> jordi: thanks, it's always nice to have a friend back you up :P
<AlinuxOS> danilos, yes I agree :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: you should combine that with http://progress.gnome.org/teams/ka (it needs more polish, so it's not announced yet)
<AlinuxOS> you can see that Entrans is transated complitely into Georgian... it will be great to have Rosetta translatable too.
<jordi> progress!
<jordi> I diodn't know this
<jordi> what other stats is it going to host?
<danilos> jordi: well, it should actually rock really hard (docs, l10n, module blah-blah)
<danilos> jordi: the best part is that it's machine hosted by canonical ;)
<jordi> danilos: really? cool :D
<danilos> AlinuxOS: those entrans guys don't know how to create CSS layers fill 100% of a graph, thus they must suck :P
<danilos> jordi: yeah, I found about that from gnome sysadmins, and it was like: hey, we'll be getting a machine from canonical for l10n stuff
<danilos> jordi: btw, library.g.o might end up on this one as well
<jordi> cool
<AlinuxOS> danilos, yes I agree, I need something fused Rosetta + Entrans :D
<jordi> is library going to host the aPI docs, or more?
<danilos> AlinuxOS: oh, you want carlos' pretty graphs? :)
<AlinuxOS> I knew that Rosetta is very slow from georgian internet...is it possible to have a mirror in Georgia ?
<danilos> jordi: both user guides and API, afaik
<AlinuxOS> I live in Italy so for me everything is ok...but for others :/
<danilos> AlinuxOS: that would be expensive
<AlinuxOS> danilos, expensive for whom ?
<jordi> danilos: hmm, the pages need timestamps
<danilos> AlinuxOS: but what is exactly that is slow? we can and should work on improving performance if that's the problem
<jordi> so you know when it was last generated?
<jordi> http://progress.gnome.org/people/jordim
<jordi> this is cool
<jordi> I mean, it'll be cool :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: for whoever is hosting the mirror (our database is huge)
<danilos> jordi: add your data to people.xml.in inside damned-lies module ;)
<danilos> jordi: I even have a hackergotchi in there: http://progress.gnome.org/teams/sr ;)
<jordi> oh really :D
<AlinuxOS> danilos, refresh, and submitting translations :)
<carlos> danilos: well, it's just a matter of approve those files manually....
<danilos> jordi: the most important bit of info; btw, what pages need timestamps? updates are (will be) done as cvs commits are done, so they will be per-module, and there are timestamps there
<jordi> http://progress.gnome.org/languages/ca/gnome-2-16
<danilos> AlinuxOS: ok, so that's something we are working on, we want to improve that as well
<jordi> this appears to be outdated, but I can't tell when it was done
<AlinuxOS> danilos, some times ago I've requested vsichi@gnome.org :) but I've had no replies... :/
<danilos> AlinuxOS: are you a member of Gnome Foundation?
<AlinuxOS> danilos, do you use Edgy Eft too ? I mean do you use Ubuntu ?
<danilos> jordi: yes, it was regenerated two months ago for the last time
<AlinuxOS> danilos, Dear Vladimer Sichinava,
<AlinuxOS> We are pleased to inform you that you are now part of the GNOME
<AlinuxOS> Foundation Membership.
<AlinuxOS> yes I've a mail from GNOME :P
<danilos> AlinuxOS: then it should be quick, just annoy gnome-sysadmins with that ;)
<AlinuxOS> http://progress.gnome.org/languages/ka it's great :)
<jordi> danilos: er
<danilos> btw, yes, I do use Ubuntu for some time already :)
<jordi> danilos: is this sorted in any way?
<danilos> jordi: not sure, maybe not ;)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, annoy :) hehe
<AlinuxOS> that mail is dated Sat,  8 Jul 2006 13:57:55 -0400 (EDT)  (19:57 CEST)
<AlinuxOS> maybe I must wait :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: you don't get your @gnome.org alias automatically, you need to ask for it using policy described on live.gnome.org/NewAccounts
<danilos> jordi: btw, another great thing is per-module overview, like http://progress.gnome.org/module/epiphany
<AlinuxOS> danilos, http://gnome.inet.ge/ is dead, as my friend has no more time to collaborate. As I'm not web master and ths sort of things...is there some templates for gnome that I can translate and make a good Georgian GNOME community site ?
<danilos> AlinuxOS: I don't know, best to stop by GimpNet (irc.gnome.org) and ask in web and marketing channels ;)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, I see ;)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, is not simple to be a coordinator. :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: yeah, so many hard things to do :)
<AlinuxOS> the maximum was installing Entrans and translate it into georgian :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, we (Georgians) are only 4 million, so you can understand ...that there is very small community...
<AlinuxOS> we still have too many windows xp pirate copies.
<AlinuxOS> :/
<danilos> AlinuxOS: Serbs are 10 million and there is almost no community at all (Linux Users Group mailing list is dead for two years already); Macedonians, on the other hand, are probably not even 4 million, yet their community rocks ;)
<danilos> so, it's not that simple: keeping a community is a job in itself
<AlinuxOS> danilos, are you ortodoxs or muslims in your location ?
<AlinuxOS> danilos, community serves a lot for bug hunting.
<danilos> AlinuxOS: orthodox, though I consider myself as someone believing in the Ancient Greek mythology ;)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: well, in Serbian "community", I am happy if I see a person I am not familiar with posting Ubuntu screenshots in Serbian language :)
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> I'm ortodox too, and I believe in peace and love & in open and free source !
<mpt> Peace and love? Keep those heretical thoughts out of here
<AlinuxOS> I hope that rosetta in near future become complete of everything(Some Entrans features that I mentioned). It will be great to have localised rosetta too :)
<AlinuxOS> mpt, yes love love :)
<mpt> AlinuxOS, what is ".url file support"?
<AlinuxOS> for esample if I would like to import entire GNOME project (.po files) I can update a .url file into entrans and it stars to import files automatically.
<AlinuxOS> .url file contains exact urs of GNOME .po files.
<carlos> AlinuxOS: we are not going to support that feature, at least in the near future
<carlos> AlinuxOS: the first way we will support automatic imports from upstream is using Bazaar trees
<danilos> AlinuxOS: well, we do that even better: you don't have to use any URL file, it's done automatically from software packages
<danilos> carlos: btw, it's simple to do with Rosetta: use that .url file to download all PO files using "wget", tar them up, and upload a tar file containing translations ;)
* carlos talks about /products/ imports, as danilos notes, we do it already automatically for Ubuntu source packages
<AlinuxOS> carlos, danilos, yes but in GNOME project's case, as GNOME package's collection is quite different that ubuntu-desktop, I need something to translate official gnome's po files.
<AlinuxOS> http://www.gia.ge/dormidon/main.php?root=476 as I have listed here.
<danilos> AlinuxOS: ah well ;)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: we plan to do automatic imports for the whole GNOME
<danilos> AlinuxOS: you can't have it all right now :)
<carlos> so that would solve your problem, but we don't have a date yet
<AlinuxOS> so there will be Offical GNOME translation project teams ?
<AlinuxOS> I've one, it was created by previous coordinator ("coordinator") but I see no needs :/
<carlos> AlinuxOS: yeah
<carlos> with closed permissions so only official translators can do changes there
<AlinuxOS> so you are tellng me that rosetta becomes something official for Mother GNOME translation...and there will be official package lists http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.16/ka/index.html like here and that .po files will be translatable...right ?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, will Ubuntu translator, Official GNOME translator to ? 
<AlinuxOS> too..
<carlos> AlinuxOS: well, it will not be official for GNOME
<danilos> AlinuxOS: no, Gnome won't be officially translated using Rosetta, but Rosetta will allow someone to have a team to translate official (rather, upstream) Gnome
<carlos> we will set up it so any official team is able to use Rosetta as another tool to translate
<carlos> final work should be committed manually by translators
<carlos> we will 'suck' .po and .pot files from GNOME
<AlinuxOS> ah
<carlos> like from KDE and others
<AlinuxOS> so it will constantly merged with official gnome right ? :)
<carlos> right
<carlos> the other way should be handled still by translators
<carlos> and to prevent forks for that /products/ URL, we will require you to be an official member in GNOME
<AlinuxOS> carlos, just anoher small question...Entrans have a great feature that permits automatic suggestion/translation for standat most common strings.
<carlos> that's a glossary/translation memory
<AlinuxOS> example edit,file,Do you really want... etc ecc...
<AlinuxOS> carlos, right.
<AlinuxOS> that one...
<carlos> we have something like that, but we never will set a new translation based on what we have
<carlos> automatic translations suck
<carlos> glossary support is still pending to be implemented
<carlos> so we require someone to accept such 'automatic' translation
<AlinuxOS> carlos, yes I know but Entrans only gives you an automatic solution...you only need to correct it if it's not 100% good translated..and then commit.
<carlos> then it's the same thing here
<carlos> you need someone to 'commit'/approve it
<carlos> we show you it, you need to accept it or 'fix' it
<carlos> but it will never be used unless someone approves it first
<AlinuxOS> carlos, and how about, if I'm translating GNOME 2.16 branch... and I have _File string in 7-8 different .po files ? Can I submit that string in more that one .po file ?
<carlos> planned feature
<carlos> if you have the needed rights, you will be able to do that
<AlinuxOS> :) oh...
<carlos> we want to finish the review UI
<carlos> and once that's done, revisit the spec about that and implement it
<AlinuxOS> carlos, what's the difference between GNOME team coordinator and Ubuntu Team Owner ? I'm coordinator for GNOME but Admin in Ubuntu Team...it's ok ?
<carlos> AlinuxOS: this is a draft we wrote about the feature: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MulticastTranslations
<AlinuxOS> I've noticed that Owners commits have more power then admins commits.
<carlos> AlinuxOS: hmm being an owner or an admin is more or less the same for Rosetta, in fact is the same as being member of the team
<AlinuxOS> I mean that some old owners translations appeared in Edgy...and it was double work for me.
<carlos> AlinuxOS: well, when we open Edgy, we copied whatever was in Dapper
<carlos> to reuse that work
<AlinuxOS> carlos, yes of course... but why in Edgy Eft case rosetta prefered owners old translations then my new reviewed strings ?
<carlos> AlinuxOS: where and how did you review your strings?
<AlinuxOS> just sec
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gnome-desktop/+pots/gnome-desktop-2.0/ka/+translate , here for gnome-desktop I was able to re-confirm my translations ..against owners old translations.
<AlinuxOS> carlos, I've changed them yesterday.
<AlinuxOS> hm..today :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: hmmm
<carlos> dapper has the ones from Alexander as the used ones
<carlos> AlinuxOS: so we copied them as they were there
<carlos> AlinuxOS: did you use the web forms to do that change? or the .po upload form?
<AlinuxOS> most frequently .po but sometimes web.
<AlinuxOS> bah,...mistery...
<carlos> AlinuxOS: did you select 'Published upload' ?
<AlinuxOS> hm...what's this ? :D
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-desktop/+pots/gnome-desktop-2.0/ka/+upload
<carlos> There are two options: 'User upload' or 'Published upload'
<AlinuxOS> looolz
* carlos should remove them and make all those 'User upload'
<AlinuxOS> I use User upload sooo :D
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> then
<carlos> it's either a bug or a 'fight' between you and Alexander...
<carlos> AlinuxOS: did you manage to see your changes applied?
<AlinuxOS> I haven't noticed that 2 options :)
<AlinuxOS> poor me :D
<AlinuxOS> carlos, don't understand you ? manage too see ?
<carlos> AlinuxOS: after you did the upload
<AlinuxOS> sorry :) I'm not very strong !
<AlinuxOS> ah
<carlos> did you go to that form and saw your strings as the ones by default?
<AlinuxOS> no normally(for Dapper everything worked great)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: in fact, you should get a confirmation email
<carlos> did you got it?
<carlos> AlinuxOS: it should work the same for Edgy, we didn't change anything related to that code
<AlinuxOS> carlos, I know that I must recive a confermation mail...but I've upgrated to Edgy yesterday night...so there was immediatly some strange strings in interface
<AlinuxOS> and I've found out that thoose stringes belong to Alexander....that has no more time to translate...he is out for the moment.
<carlos> AlinuxOS: well, at least for the link you gave me
<carlos> dapper seems to have the same strings: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-desktop/+pots/gnome-desktop-2.0/ka/+translate
<carlos> so I'm confused, if you say that those are correct in dapper...
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ok...it's not a tragedy...I was simply interested whats happened :)
<carlos> well, me too, if we have a bug there... I want to know it :-)
<AlinuxOS> ah
<AlinuxOS> carlos, so ... my strins that apear there...are from GNOME project...
<carlos> I guess
<AlinuxOS> but system gives more importance to Alexander-s translations.
<carlos> but if they come from upstream, they don't take preference over the ones in Ubuntu
<carlos> right
<AlinuxOS> ah
<carlos> I understand now the problem
<AlinuxOS> ok :D
<AlinuxOS> me too :)
<carlos> Ubuntu has always preference
<AlinuxOS> hehe
<carlos> :-)
<AlinuxOS> and I was thinking that GNOME has preference :)
<AlinuxOS> so I was thinking about it entire morning :)
<AlinuxOS> carlos, thank you for your time :) And sorry... I'm not so professional as you guys here :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, thank you for your time too :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: no problem ;)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, carlos maybe sometime somewhere I'll meet you all :D
<danilos> AlinuxOS: plan for next GUADEC, I'll be there ;)
<AlinuxOS> So you will have a opportunity to know some Egsotic People from georgia :)
<AlinuxOS> people = me :)
<danilos> sure :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: you are welcome, and thanks for your time too ;-)
<AlinuxOS> I hope it will be near..somewhere in europe :) As student, I'm not rich :)
<AlinuxOS> so if it's in Burkina Faso...or me it's a big problem :)
<AlinuxOS> hehe carlos copy copy from Entrans (good features of course)Rosetta must be perfect!! :D...it's open source :D
<AlinuxOS> danilos, I'm really happy that you are working with this great people ;) I hope you enjoy Canonical :)
<AlinuxOS> Danilovo Blogchetanje :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: yeah, I am, thanks ;) btw, GUADEC is in Birmingham next year, July I think
<danilos> AlinuxOS: :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, is there some sponsorship for students ?
<AlinuxOS> I can sponsor my air tickets... but I don't know nothing about English hotels and prices :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: there is some sponsorship for anyone involved with Gnome, not sure how much will there be for next year
<danilos> AlinuxOS: as for stay, we usually get some cheap hostels or something
<AlinuxOS> and It will be great to stay with you people! ;) I hope that I'll meet you all there :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, I feel myself involved into Gnome :D
<danilos> AlinuxOS: of course you are :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, hehe if you like wine :) I can get for you some great Tuscanian wines! :)
<AlinuxOS> carlos, for you too pal! :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: sure, we'll see about that ;)
<AlinuxOS> hehe
<AlinuxOS> danilos, ok...
<AlinuxOS> so In my plans there will be GUADEC in Birmingham too for next year! :)
* carlos hopes to be there too :-P
<AlinuxOS> carlos, not hopes but you must be there ...If won't..so no Red Wine ! :D
<AlinuxOS> If I'll be in GUADEC, I should meet some Mythologic people/developers from GNOME/Ubuntu/Canonical :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: Well, this time I will not have any university exam, so I should be able to attend...
<AlinuxOS> it's root of my happynes :D
<AlinuxOS> I hope for me too...
<danilos> AlinuxOS: yeah, it was moved even later for 2007 I think :)
<AlinuxOS> hehe
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<AlinuxOS> ok see you people! ;) have a nice day.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60556 in rosetta "Missing ubuntu-l10n-ms group in ubuntu-translators" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60556
<neutrinomass> Out of curiosity: Why does bug 2 not exist ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60566 in launchpad "Register new account form needs better input validation for invalid syntax emails." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60566
<SteveA> neutrinomass: no idea.  there is no record of bug number 2 in the database.
<SteveA> you can try asking on the launchpad-users mailing list.  maybe someone else would know
<neutrinomass> SteveA: Thanks. It's not blocking my work or anything, so I'd rather not disturb as much. It just surprised me :)
<BjornT> neutrinomass: it's because we use a transactional database; every new bug get a unique id from a database sequence. If however a transaction (that already asked for a bug id) get aborted for some reason, that id will remain unused. the sequence can't be reset since another transaction might already have increased its value.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60568 in launchpad "Cannot import OpenPGP key." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60568
<SteveA> BjornT: that's a reason why a given bug number might not be in the database.  but I guess bug 2 was excluded for some other reason, as it is #2
* ddaa goes on mailbombing pqm
<neutrinomass> BjornT: That sort of explains it :) Thanks
<kiko> HELLO THERE CANADA
* flacoste wonders if he should feel concerned by this CANADA greeting
<kiko> I am two steps behind you francis
<flacoste> aah, that explains that eery feeling of presence if have been feeling all this time
<kiko> you know it
<kiko> flacoste, many thanks for researching malcc's problem yesterday
<kiko> malcc: good news eh?
<flacoste> kiko: my pleasure
<malcc> kiko, flacoste: Yes, excellent. Unfortunately my first attempt to land it since hit other errors, I'm trying again in the hope that they're random
<kiko> malcc, can you forward those errors as well?
<kiko> random errors should not happen.
<malcc> kiko: Sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60574 in malone "Comments/Audit trail does not show multiple attachments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60574
<kiko> carlos, do you know why xx-rosetta-potemplate-export is disabled?
<carlos> hmm, I don't remember any reason to have it disabled
<carlos> any XXX comment?
<kiko> BjornT, is there a way, using the new pagetest system, to say exactly what form elements you want to send off?
<kiko> carlos, nope.
<carlos> try to enable it 
<kiko> I did
<carlos> if it fails tell me it and I will fix it
<kiko> it fails but I believe I can fix it
<carlos> ok
<kiko> no need, i"m already fixing it and that oops we saw in yesterday's report
<kiko> related to an export with no "format" message provided
<kiko> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-09-14/D569
<carlos> kiko: I think that error came from mvo playing with curl to do uploads/exports
<kiko> carlos, they do. but I think it's nice to fix that anyway, since it's a page which more people may want to automate.
<j-a-meinel> Is the sftp => http mirroring script for launchpad stalled again?
<carlos> at least, I know he did it to upload tarballs. From that error, I guess he tried to do it also for the exports
<kiko> malcc, so make_pidfile and test_gettarget failed?
<salgado> the make_pidfile problem I reported some time ago
<salgado> and spiv suggested a fix, but I didn't have time to try it out
<carlos> kiko: well... we send an email, we don't give any URL to download anything, so I don't think it's so usual...
<malcc> kiko: Yes
<carlos> kiko: but if it's easy to give a good error, that's also fine
<BjornT> kiko: no. if you want test such things you probably should do it as a normal doctest, not as a pagetest.
<salgado> malcc, kiko, there's a thread with subject "PQM failure on canonical.pidfile" on the launchpad@ list which has a fix for the make_pidfile problem
<malcc> salgado: Thanks, looking
<malcc> Ok, I'm guessing I got randomly hit by that, but that the other one, which is a test layer isolation failure, is probably down to my branch
<kiko> carlos, it's 2 lines
<kiko> j-a-meinel, I don't know how to check :-/
<kiko> matsubara, I'm finishing off the fix for yesterday's topcrasher, btw.
<j-a-meinel> kiko: Thanks for responding. Do you know who I could ping? I would usually ping someone like spiv/lifeless, but they should be sleeping right now.
<kiko> j-a-meinel, ddaa may be able to at least guide us in the right direction. I'd like to be able to help you but I'm a bit clueless, will need some pointing
<j-a-meinel> Well, all I really know is that there is a script which does a 'bzr pull' from the sftp upload area to the area where branches are served by http.
<j-a-meinel> In the past, it also was the one responsible for mirroring from external http sites.
<j-a-meinel> Which meant that a bad remote site would slow everything down.
<matsubara> kiko: thanks
<malcc> elmo: Ping
<kiko> malcc, I'll try fixing the make_pidfile crash meanwhile, since nobody seems to have taken it on.
<malcc> kiko: Cool
<iwj> Maybe I should ask my bzr/LP question here.  #bzr seemed to think that there was a problem with my branch registration.
<iwj> So, I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me with this symptom:
<iwj> -anarres:autodebtest> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://ijackson@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/autopkgtest/ubuntu
<iwj> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.IOError: ubuntu
<iwj>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/transport/sftp.py line 540
<iwj>   in _translate_io_exception
<LarstiQ> iwj: I haven't looked at it closely enough, but does it work if you first `bzr init sftp://..` and then `bzr push sftp://..`?
<iwj> bzr init fails with ENOENT too.
<iwj> Strangely quickly.
<LarstiQ> what version of bzr is that?
<j-a-meinel> LarstiQ: No paramiko?
<iwj> I tried bzr init in the wrong window, so I got Debian testing's.
<iwj> The edgy one worked.
<LarstiQ> j-a-meinel: the bzr.log mentioned sftp transport being used
<j-a-meinel> K
<LarstiQ> testing is presumably at 0.8.2 still then
<LarstiQ> iwj: did just the init work, or the push also?
<iwj> I'm trying the push again now.  It's a bit slow.
<iwj> Yay!
<LarstiQ> No further questions, your honor.
<iwj> Thanks.  I'll update the wiki instructions.
* LarstiQ blames it on incomplete .bzr hierarchy
<iwj> There was no .bzr at that location to start with.
<LarstiQ> oh right
<iwj> I was following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto
<LarstiQ> but push --create-prefix also didn't want to work? *boggle*
<Keybuk> we need a duckie to unfreeze edgy ;)
<LarstiQ> iwj: mind you, doing the explicit init is a workaround
<j-a-meinel> The explicit init should only work for bzr >= 0.9
<j-a-meinel> I'm pretty sure it never worked for 0.8.2.
<LarstiQ> correct
<jamesh> --create-prefix shouldn't ever be needed: the ~user/product directories magically exist
<iwj> Yes, we discovered that.
<LarstiQ> that change only made it into 0.9
<iwj> jamesh: Without --create-prefix it failed earlier.
<LarstiQ> jamesh: any idea what caused iwjs problem?
<jamesh> nope
<iwj> Is anyone on the case to get 0.9 into etch, jooi ?
<iwj> Or should I ask that in #bzr ? :-)
<LarstiQ> iwj: just a matter of testing propagation
<iwj> LarstiQ: Ah, excellent.
<LarstiQ> iwj: then again, with 0.10 recently uploaded and 0.11 close, it needs active effort not to reset the delay
* LarstiQ trots off to a propedeuse uitreiking
<flacoste> malcc: yeah, the IsolationError is not random
<malcc> flacoste: Can you shed any light? My brain has decided it's done with thinking for this week...
<flacoste> malcc: i'm on it
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: sorry, I was deep in paperstuff, what's the status of your branch puller problem?
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: previously, the cause of the problem was a network outage in the DC
<kiko> matsubara, does a new bzr push take like 6 minutes for you?
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: it does not appear to be the same problem now
<matsubara> kiko: didn't test it yet
<kiko> matsubara, I mean, for a new branch
<kiko> salgado, matsubara: OOPS-257A1251 is known, right? is it hard to fix?
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/257A1251
<matsubara> kiko: yes, it's know and it's assigned to BjornT 
<kiko> ah, okay.
<matsubara> s/know/known/
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: woohoo, I got supermirror admin privs!
<kiko> carlos, can you check out https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileGVh13k.html -- ?
<carlos> kiko: well... my only comment on that would be to stop using our own solution to show error messages and use the standard notification system
<kiko> carlos, I'm not going to do that as part of this fix. kthxbye :-P
<carlos> kiko: other than that, it looks fine
<carlos> kiko: ok ;-)
<kiko> thanks
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: siginted the branch pullers that were running, and increased the verbosity of the cronscript, that might help figure out what's going on
<kiko> salgado, matsubara: do any of you have a clue about OOPS-257A20 -- ?
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/257A20
<flacoste> stub: ping
<salgado> another known bug, kiko 
<matsubara> kiko: bug 57759
<kiko> salgado, what's it about?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57759 in launchpad "Accessing +mergerequest-sent page after successfully completing the merging process crashes." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57759
<salgado> people hitting the back button, probably
<kiko> matsubara, that bug title could be updated -- it doesn't say why :)
<kiko> oh
<kiko> now I read it again
<kiko> salgado, can that count() not return more than 1 ever? if not, why not?
<salgado> it may return 0
<salgado> when the account is merged
<kiko> agreed
<kiko> but
<kiko> what if the account that is being merged 
<kiko> has more than one email address associated to it?
<kiko> is that impossible?
<salgado> yes, but that takes you to a separate page
<kiko> oh?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60592 in malone "Sept 15 Dapper updates wiped audio drivers" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60592
<kiko> matsubara, you're too fast!
<matsubara> for some strange reason I can't add attachments to bugs in launchpad.dev
<matsubara>     *  Module canonical.librarian.client, line 138, in addFile
<matsubara>       raise UploadFailed, 'Server said: ' + response
<matsubara> UploadFailed: Server said: 500 Internal server error] 
<flacoste> malcc: i have found the cause of the IsolationError, but I'm now tripping over another Unauthorized one in LaunchpadZopelessLayer
<malcc> flacoste: Looks like I've pulled out a vital twig with my new test, and the whole tree of launchpad testing is collapsing! :)
<BjornT> matsubara: try removing /var/tmp/fatsam
<kiko> malcc, poetic injustice
<matsubara> BjornT: danilos told me that on pm. it worked! thanks
<flacoste> boy, those supermirror test are slow...
<matsubara> kiko: have you seen this bug 60574?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60574 in malone "Comments/Audit trail does not show multiple attachments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60574
<matsubara> kiko: I just confirmed it. isn't it related to the code you landed to hide comments?
<kiko> matsubara, no. it sounds scary. :)
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> mh, it's not clear that the increased verbosity is going to help...
<ddaa> anyway, now I'm in a position to actually handle this sort of problem
<kiko> matsubara, a few of the 404s are trivial image renames that need to be fixed
<matsubara> kiko: I think they're fixed already
<kiko> matsubara, the /padlock reference in bugtask-edit-form?
<kiko> matsubara, hmmmm. yes, it is related, good catch.
<matsubara> hmm where did you find that padlock one, kiko? 
<kiko> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bugtask-edit-form.pt
<kiko> matsubara, I was looking at my zope output when running
<matsubara> kiko: hmm it appears on staging oops report. I'll fix it today.
<kiko> matsubara, I've already fixed that one
<kiko> there may be others though
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: The branch ~bzr/bzr/bzr.urllib.keepalive is the one that I'm aware of, which shows that sftp is not replicating to http. But I don't know a whole lot more than that.
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: is that still out of date?
<j-a-meinel> I just checked 10s ago.
<ddaa> weird
<ddaa> it looks like -v or -vv on that script have no effect whatsoever
<matsubara> kiko: does your patch in pqm's queue fix OOPS-256D759?
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/256D759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60601 in launchpad "Add an ssh key should allow adding a key without comments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60601
<kiko> matsubara, hmmm, nope.
<ddaa> why is it that everytime I try to do the paperwork, an emergency of some sort arises?
<kiko> matsubara, I'll sort it out too
<matsubara> kiko: thank you
<kiko> matsubara, is there a bug for that? in what oops report did it appear?
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: I don't know that this is a pure emergency, more than just an oddity. I can still get access to the branch over sftp, which is enough for me right now.
<matsubara> kiko: 2006-09-13
<ddaa> it is a service failure of the sort that seriously harms the confidence of users into launchpad hosting
<matsubara> kiko: there's no bug for it but I can report if you need it.
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: it is an emergency
<kiko> matsubara, no, that's fine, it will go in today as well. it's a very easy fix.
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: Well, let me know if there is anything I can do. I probably don't have access rights to those machines, but if I do, I'm willing to help out.
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: the last time that happened, I had users complaining of "launchpad not mirroring again" for one week after the service was fixed, because that became their initial assumption
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: good point.
<j-a-meinel> Once the system starts failing, people assume it is its fault, rather than their own.
<kiko> j-a-meinel, you can probably get access if you talk it over with rob and david
<j-a-meinel> At this point, I don't know much about the Launchpad internals. So I'm not sure I'd be a lot of help. But I am willing to help with bazaar related stuff.
<j-a-meinel> (I'm *willing* to help with other stuff, but I probably shouldn't get swamped with it :)
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: if you could hit the launchpad code for that script (the entry point is cronscripts/supermirror-pull.py) and sprinkle it with warning, progress and debug logging, that would help me.
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: Do I even have access to Launchpad code? I'd certainly be willing to do so.
<kiko> j-a-meinel, you should have -- do you have an account on sodium?
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: also, if you could get robey to fix paramiko so it does not give EOFError for just any sort of connection problem (timeout, key verification failed, could not route to host, etc.) that would help.
<j-a-meinel> I don't think it is an issue of me being specifically forbidden to access it. (I have signed the NDA, etc)
<kiko> j-a-meinel, no, on the contrary, it should be absolutely fine
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: Are you wanting paramiko to give specific errors. Or just not raise EOF?
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: I want some more specific error (a general paramiko.ConnectionError would be fine) so the puller script can catch it.
<ddaa> EOF is just not specific enough for that
<j-a-meinel> kiko: I don't seem to have a 'sodium' account. At least it isn't letting me in using ssh keys to login.
<ddaa> That would also help the bzr UI too...
<j-a-meinel> AFAIK, I only have chinstrap, escudero, and orcadas accounts.
<kiko> j-a-meinel, so ssh devpad.canonical.com doesn't work?
<kiko> j-a-meinel, I'll file an RT request for you, one moment. what's your chinstrap username?
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: I agree. I can look into it a little (I've at least paged through the paramiko code in the past)
<j-a-meinel> kiko: 'jameinel'
<ddaa> wow!
<ddaa> got it!
<kiko> j-a-meinel, filed request, I'll ping you when it's done.
<ddaa> mh, maybe not, but accepting the rsa key for bazaar.launchpad.net cannot hurt
<j-a-meinel> thanks
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: your sftp branch _should_ be mirrored now
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: nope
<j-a-meinel> at least not yet
<j-a-meinel> bzr log http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/bzr.urllib.keepalive/ should be at revno 2010
<ddaa> thanks
<j-a-meinel> This branch was recently renamed.
<j-a-meinel> If that is an issue.
<ddaa> haha
<ddaa> yes, it is pertinent, but should not be an issue
<j-a-meinel> But it was renamed *before* revno 2007
<j-a-meinel> So an earlier push has already worked with a renamed branch.
<ddaa> So, the renaming was handled fin.
<ddaa> New branches and renamed branches need to wait for the supermirror_rewritemap.py script to run before they are accessible
<matsubara> kiko: bug 2497 is currently assigned to Stuart, should I assign it to you?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<kiko> matsubara, hmmm, not yet, wait for him to finish the tests.
<flacoste> malcc: i got it working!
<ddaa> one issues is that I do not even know which user runs this script :(
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: in that case, the branch is accessible, so it's not a rewritemap issue
<kiko> flacoste!!!!11
<malcc> flacoste: You da man. What was wrong?
<flacoste> well, the problem was that ImportdTestCase assumed (rightly) that it had an ANONYMOUS interaction setup but some tests before it removed it
<flacoste> the Unauthorized error after that was just a bad fix on my part in the definition of support-tracker-emailinterface (i had used LaunchpadZopelessLayer instead of LaunchpadFunctionalLayer)
<flacoste> i'm sending a message to the list with my diff against your tree yesterday
<ddaa> flacoste: importd test cases are a little hell of their own, they should become real launchpad tests one day
<kiko> flacoste, can we avoid this sort of problem occurring in the future?
<kiko> flacoste, we shouldn't let one test fuck us all over
<flacoste> kiko: i left a check in the ZopelessLayer
<kiko> you are a master
<flacoste> kiko: but it raises an LayerIsolationError - so aborts the test run
<flacoste> kiko: i could instead change it into a warning and recover
<flacoste> kiko: but we are probably going to ignore that warning since nobody runs the whole test suite on his desk it seems
<kiko> flacoste, I think a crash is great. 
<flacoste> kiko: actually, this is for the original error Malcolm got
<kiko> I've lost track by now you realize
<flacoste> kiko: you'll read my mail then :-)
<mez> er - why can I not link a bug to an external tracker?
<kiko-fud> mez, you certainly can. what's up?
<mez>  kiko-fud - theres a bug on katapult, that is also filed in KDE's bugtreakcer - but I cant link it to that bug
<kiko-fud> mez, what happens?
<mez> kiko - firt of all I cant find the option to link it
<kiko-fud> mez, Also Affects: +Upstream
<kiko-fud> mdz, and I don't blame you.
<mez> kiko-fud: it is FILED in upstream
<mez> https://launchpad.net/products/katapult/+bug/60136
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60136 in katapult "Katapult doesn't work with Amarok >= 1.4.2" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<mez> We use Malone as the main bugtracker - but people also post bugs elsewhere
<kiko-fud> mez, I see!
<mez> kde bug 133030
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133030 in general "Katapult exporting malformed url to Amarok" [Normal,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133030
<kiko-fud> that's a very interesting case :)
<kiko-fud> wow
<mez> I guess it's just me being awkward again and refusing to use KDE's stuff cause I like LP better and me just being a PITA as usual
<kiko-fud> mez, you have left me gasping for air now because I have never considered your use case
<kiko-fud> mez, the way watches work is 
<kiko-fud> if you don't use launchpad officially, you can link to an upstream bug watch and get status syncing.
<kiko-fud> if you /do/ use launchpad officially we never took into account the fact that you'd want to sync status from abroad
<kiko-fud> mez, here's a question: when you do fix the bug, will you close it in the KDE bugzilla, or in launchpad first?
<mez> Lp
<kiko-fud> heh
<kiko-fud> so I /can/ propose an ugly workaround
<kiko-fud> two even
<kiko-fud> workaround 1 would be add just a URL to the remote watch; grabbing its status wouldn't be very useful anyway given the above.
<kiko-fud> err remote bug
<kiko-fud> in a comment
<kiko-fud> workaround 2 would be add a task for another hopefully related upstream that does /not/ use LP and add a watch to /that/
<kiko-fud> that's a big hack though and you didn't hear it from me
<kiko-fud> la la la
<mez> ;)
<mez> It'd be nice just to be able to say "bug reported "here" too
<mdz> kiko-fud: I should hope you don't blame me; I wasn't even part of the conversation
<mez> i thought that was waht malone was meant to be ;)
<kiko-fud> mez, it is, it is. just that it's tricky to allow everybody to do everything
<kiko-fud> mdz, when did I last blame you for anything?
<mez>  kiko-fud> mdz, and I don't blame you.
<kiko-fud> I have that sequence on my fingers
<mdz> kiko-fud: as mez points out, I was having fun with you
<mdz> kiko-fud: but to answer your question, "yesterday"
<kiko-fud> I didn't do that /that/ explicitly 
<kiko-fud> but I GIVE UP :-P
* kiko-fud goes for fud now for real
<mez> kiko: would it not be possible to set up the thing so it's this bug is reportyed here rather than "this instance of this bug is in this bugtracker"
<mez> or to add URLS to it
<ddaa> j-a-meinel: sorry, I will not have time to deal with that problem today
<j-a-meinel> np
<j-a-meinel> We're all busy.
<j-a-meinel> You were just the only person I could track down who could work on it at all :)
<j-a-meinel> Are you probably the best person right now to look into this sort of thing?
<j-a-meinel> Or should I be trying to ping someone else?
<ddaa> I'm supposedly where the buck of supermirror things stops.
<flacoste> malcc, kiko: my fix is in the patch sent to the list Cc: malcolm
* flacoste is going for lunch now
<ddaa> Though there are a lot of things which are effectively maintained by spiv and jamesh.
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: Is there a page like 'pqm.ubuntu.com' that shows the pqm status for the "other project(s)"?
<ddaa> pqm.launchpad.net shows the launchpad-related stuff
<j-a-meinel> It would be nice to check it from time to time, when it looks like things have stalled.
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: that's what I was looking for. Thanks.
<ddaa> I've landed a bunch of arch and other cruft removal branches today, so it can explain pqm being busier than usual
<j-a-meinel> np
<j-a-meinel> Its more just that the LP test suite takes about 1hr to finish. So it is hard to tell if it is stalled, or just halfway through.
* carlos -> out
<jordi> danilos: won't have time to finish up that KDE email.
<jordi> danilos: I've been working through the import queue, there's a lot of cruft in there that needs to be investigated
<jordi> it's down to just 40 entries now, tho
<danilos> jordi: can you forward what you've got to me, and I'll fill in what needs filling, and ask you for a review before sending it, is that ok with you?
<jordi> do you plan to do it now?
<jordi> because I could attempt again tomorrow
<jordi> danilos: btw, can you see if https://launchpad.net/bugs/32471 and https://launchpad.net/bugs/60029 merit some severity/priority triaging?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32471 in rosetta "display differences from upstream" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<jordi> people in the list are quite interested in these
<jordi> danilos: also, input from you in rosetta-email's 20060913163134.GA30387@nubol.oskuro.net would be cool
<danilos> jordi: I know about them, but what doesn't happen with translationreview carlos is doing is not really high priority
<danilos> jordi: we've got more important things right now; I'll just confirm the unconfirmed one
<jordi> danilos: ok
<jordi> I'll be back
* flacoste kisses whoever implemented canonical.lp.decorates
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60617 in launchpad "PersonVocabulary crashes when it receives a list" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60617
<kiko-fud> BjornT, around?
<matsubara> kiko-fud: looks like it's on gangotri
<kiko-fud> matsubara, yeah, foundit
<flacoste> kiko-fud: What do you think of my 'Solved' proposition to replace 'Answered and confirmed'?
<kiko-fud> it's great, flacoste 
<flacoste> ok, changing this
<elmo> oh oh, I know, how about 'Asked and answered'? ;)
<flacoste> lol
<flacoste> yeah, i'm sure mpt would love that
<kiko-fud> I keep reading that as "Asked and Skewered"
#launchpad 2006-09-16
<lucasvo> is there a reason why the Path-menu on the launchpad page(this blue panel) changes it's behaviour without notifiyng the user? For example, when I click on Specifications, Clicking on the product name displayed in this pannel doesn't bring me to the project overview page any more. It bringts me to the same place where "specifiactions" takes me.
<lucasvo> this is not very intuitive. :(
<mpt> lucasvo, sorry about that
<mpt> it's because we're part-way through changing to a model where we keep you looking at the same thing (Specifications, Bugs, Translations, etc) unless you specifically choose another one
<mpt> But at the moment it works only for Specifications
<lucasvo> mpt: but then the design should vary a little bit
<lucasvo> otherwise you don't know what  you're looking at
<lucasvo> I actually preffer the old way :)
<mpt> lucasvo, talk to sabdfl, it's his design :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60730 in malone "Malone breaks patches by messing with whitespace" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60730
<SteveA> lucasvo: the pages will vary.  each application will be colour coded
<SteveA> so it will be obvious that you're looking at a specifications page, because the page will have purple elements (for example)
<kiko> SteveA!
<kiko> it's that time of the year!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60745 in launchpad "SQLObject's prejoin doesn't mix well with clauseTables." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60745
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Is it possible to change ones preferred email address in Launchpad and to remove an accidentally created second account?
<lucasvo> SteveA: ok, then it's ok
<lucasvo> SteveA: however, I think the navigation box whihc contains links to malone, blueprint, rosetta and so on, should be better accessible or bigger
<lucasvo> maybe even as a second panel
<SteveA> lucasvo: there's a new UI design we're working on now, and this aspect of it is a lot better
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60803 in launchpad "Launchpad has been slowing down recently." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60803
<lucasvo> SteveA: nice.
#launchpad 2006-09-17
<raphink> hi
<raphink> anyone here could help with deleting bzr branches on LP?
<LarstiQ> fairly impossible atm I'm afraid.
<lifeless> raphink: is the branch faulty ?
<raphink> yes
<lifeless> raphink: or just obsolete ?
<raphink> faulty
<raphink> I didn't understand how this worked
<raphink> so I created the branches manually on LP
<raphink> from the http interface
<lifeless> mark it abandoned 
<raphink> ok
<lifeless> we dont have an interface for deleting branches at the moment
<lifeless> lots of data consistency to ensure before we do that
<raphink> then I've pushed a new branch, with a new name
<raphink> the push worked
<raphink> but I can't branch from it
<lifeless> whats the url?
<raphink> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ichthux-dev/ichthux/germinate-seeds
<raphink> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ichthux-dev/ichthux/germinate-seeds/
<raphink> but the push works and the directory is there when I view it in sftp
<lifeless> look here: https://launchpad.net/people/ichthux-dev/+branch/ichthux/germinate-seeds
<lifeless> Recent revisions
<lifeless> This branch has not been scanned for revisions yet, or no revisions were found on the last scan. Branches are scanned at least once a day. 
<lifeless> it needs a few minutes to copy over from sftp to http
<raphink> ok
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> i'll wait
<raphink> thanks lifeless
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60820 in launchpad-bazaar "branch registration form allows bazaar.launchpad.net urls" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60820
<AlinuxOS> danilo_, hello ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60876 in malone "could not link a "conglomerate" bug to upstream" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60876
<dem> hey guys how do i create a new template for translations in launchpad, I have one already for my app, but i'd like to have a second one for the documentation.
<jordi> dem: just upload a new pot file with a different name
<jordi> ie, if you used foo.pot for your app
<jordi> upload foo-doc
<jordi> and magic will happen behind the scenes :)
<dem> and it show up a new template?
<dem> okay
<jordi> dem: if you do it right now, it might happen really fast
<jordi> ie, because I'm looking now :)
<dem> okay let me try then
<jordi> what product?
<jordi> be sure to upload the file outside the context of your already existing template
<jordi> ie.. /products/foo/+series/bar/+translations
<dem> drapes
<dem> yeah, i can't find a button for it on my page
<jordi> hm
<jordi> trunk, or 0.5pre?
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/drapes/trunk/+translations
<jordi> in this url, use the "Upload translations" link at the left
<dem> i wish i could merge my trunk with the main branch i have for bzr
<dem> i dunno how it happened
<jordi> can't you just change the name?
<dem> no
<dem> aparently i cannot
<jordi> hm, I suggest you seek help tomorrow morning here
<jordi> today's a bad day for support
<dem> that's okay
<dem> i uploaded the new template now
<jordi> ok
<dem> i wish launchpad was a lot more explicit
<dem> like it would say instead of upload files, it would say: Upload NEW template
<dem> and Update current template/po files
<jordi> can you file a bug about it?
<dem> sure, cause i guess i would say "launchpad makes me feel slow"
<jordi> hehe
<jordi> hm, the file is drapes.po.
<jordi> shouldn't it be drapes-doc.pot?
<dem> i just uploaded drapes-help.pot
<jordi> oh, and drapes, as well?
<dem> no, i just uploaded one file
<dem> what's the name of the project for launchpad that i would file a bug for
<jordi> weird, it appeared as drapes.po...
<jordi> rosetta
<dem> i can go againe
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/drapes/trunk/+translations
<jordi> nope
<jordi> I fixed it
<dem> okay, why did that happen?
<jordi> I have no idea
<jordi> anyway, it will appear in any minute
<jordi> I gotta go
<dem> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/60939
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60939 in rosetta "Rosetta isn't explicit enought/too cryptic" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60939 in rosetta "Rosetta isn't explicit enought/too cryptic" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60939
#launchpad 2007-09-10
<alex_mayorga> Hello, anyone can tell me how can I add packages on Debian pool to my PPA?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #138489 in launchpad "In project "Name", Launchpad lets me type characters that it knows aren't allowed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138489
<ubotu> New bug: #138490 in launchpad "approximateduration shouldn't spell out numbers <10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138490
<ubotu> New bug: #138492 in malone "Bug page says "Filed here by" when it was actually filed elsewhere" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138492
<mpt> Anywone here speak Turkish?
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/deisy
<ubotu> New bug: #138500 in malone "Warn if assigning a bug to someone not involved with the project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138500
<poolie> mpt, i agree with you about bug 138490
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138490 in launchpad "approximateduration shouldn't spell out numbers <10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138490
<poolie> i got an oops timeout trying to file a new bug, OOPS-618D79
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/618D79
<poolie> and again.
<ubotu> New bug: #138504 in launchpad "confirmation before assigning bugs to unlikely people" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138504
<mpt> poolie, I'm sorry, I reported that bug an hour earlier :-] 
<mpt> ah, you've seen it
<mpt> so I guess it depends on whether you think they're the same bug
<MFen> i don't suppose there are any migration tools from e.g. berlios/sourceforget to launchpad?
<poolie> MFen, i don't know if there's a tool but I think people in this channel can help
<poolie> or send mail to launchpad-users 
<poolie> mpt, you already filed a dupe of bug138504?
<MFen> it's not a very big project.  there's probably about 10 bugs in it and an svn tree
<MFen> it's probably just the bugs i want to migrate
<jamesh> MFen: we can migrate sourceforge.net bugs
<jamesh> I don't know about berlios
<MFen> same cms type thing
<jamesh> s/same/similar/
<MFen> (when it's up.. sheesh)
<jamesh> MFen: if you are willing to do a bit of work to convert the bug reports to our interchange format, I can probably do the import
<jamesh> I can provide you details of the interchange format if  you are interested
<MFen> jamesh: it'll be faster to do it by hand, i'm sure
<jamesh> MFen: as for the Subversion tree, there are a few options here
<MFen> actually, i was misremembering when i said that (too many projects in my head).. i've already migrated the svn to mercurial
<jamesh> MFen: okay.  If you are interested in switching to bazaar (the only VCS Launchpad provides hosting for), https://launchpad.net/bzr-hg might be useful
<MFen> i'm not. i'm extremely happy with mercurial
<MFen> the integration with the bug tracking/history whatevers is frankly not interesting to me
<jamesh> fair enough.
<MFen> jamesh: i would like to know, though how you make a super-project
<jamesh> MFen: at the moment you need to ask an administrator (asking a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad should do).
<jamesh> MFen: if you need one, they'll create it for you
<MFen> jamesh: ok, sounds good
<jamesh> MFen: previously we had lots of people creating super-projects where it wasn't appropriate, which just confused matters
<MFen> ah
<jamesh> (in most cases, a simple project did everything they needed)
<MFen> well i've already got two and in the process of creating a third project
<jamesh> so it sounds like you have a valid use for one
<jamesh> there should be no problem getting it added
<MFen> unless there's a better way to organize things? one of the projects is actually an application framework
<MFen> i'd like applications built with it, if they appear on launchpad, to be able to connect to it or cobrand somehow
<MFen> the other two are basically applications of that one
<MFen> but.. i don't really know what you *use* super-projects for :)
<poolie> for example, bazaar is a superproject 
<poolie> containing the tool itself, and all the plugins as subprojects
<poolie> https://launchpad.net/bazaar
<MFen> ok, but what functionality does the container get you?
<mpt> poolie, you linked to it in your subsequent comment on your bug report. :-)
<poolie> uh
<poolie> i thought i filed that one
<poolie> i filed 138504
<jamesh> MFen: (a) you can view bugs across all projects in the group, (b) there is a group +filebug form, (c) there are some translation access controls that work based on the project group
<jamesh> there are a few others
<MFen> hmm
<MFen> view bugs across all projects would be useful
<MFen> the rest not so much
<MFen> argh
<MFen> how do you delete a series? :)
<thumper> MFen: delete?
<thumper> MFen: LP has historically been bad at allowing people to undo mistakes
<thumper> but it is getting better
<thumper> MFen: seriously though, I'm not sure you can
<mpt> poolie, into 138504 you pasted this text from me: "...For fixing the problem when it does occur, Launchpad could warn you on the resulting page but *not* require you to confirm it. Then if it's not what you meant, you can fix it. <http://launchpad.net/bugs/138500>..."
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138500 in malone "Warn if assigning a bug to someone not involved with the project" [Undecided,New]  
<poolie> mpt, we could do something similar when marking duplicates
<poolie> if we don't already
<mpt> Well, sure, we need more "Undo" buttons all over Launchpad
<mpt> I'm not sure how to solve the "people will think they've caused spam already" problem, but I don't think that's a reason to interrupt them with a confirmation instead
<mpt> http://alistapart.com/articles/neveruseawarning
* mpt tries "bzr undo -h" to see what it says ;-)
<poolie> heh
<poolie> i agree with the principle
<mpt> bzr commit && bzr undo -> bzr uncommit
<mpt> bzr merge && bzr undo -> bzr revert
<mpt> bzr push && bzr undo -> ??
<jamesh> mpt: gets tricky if you perform operations on a branch from multiple terminals
<jamesh> mpt: e.g. Terminal 1: bzr merge, Terminal 2: bzr commit, Terminal 1: bzr undo
<mpt> yeah
<jamesh> mpt: or "bzr something; cd some-other-branch; bzr undo"
<jamesh> does the undo track the session or the branch?
<mpt> "bzr undo" would track the branch", "undo" by itself would track the session :->
<MFen> thumper: crud.
<mpt> (the latter being even less possible than the former)
<jamesh> mpt: rewindable desktops!
<jamesh> </bowie-j-poag>
<mpt> I've read that name before somewhere
<mpt> ah, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2002-December/msg00269.html
<mpt> cf. http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/features/timemachine.html
<jamesh> I'm not sure why "remembers how your system looked on any given day" makes it different from any other software that provides daily incremental backups ...
<mpt> It's the UI, the UI, the UI.
<jamesh> I am sure it has a nice UI, but the text seems to imply that other backup software can't let you restore files as they existed on particular days in the past
<mpt> By now I must have seen half a dozen attempts by developers to design an Ubuntu equivalent of Time Machine, and they're all, "We'll add an item to Nautilus's context menu for files" ...
<mpt> missing the point entirely
<jamesh> yep.
<jamesh> for a start, what do you right click on to recover a file you accidentally deleted? :)
<mpt> exactly
<mpt> and how do you know which is the last version of the file/folder that contains the stuff you want?
<mpt> without actually seeing it?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> what you really want is a big rewind button on the panel
<jamesh> :)
<mpt> That would be one way of presenting it, though perhaps over-prominent given how rarely it would be used.
<jamesh> mpt: if you're wondering about the response to Bowie's suggestion in the mailing list archives, note that this wasn't his first correspondence
<mpt> I guessed as much :-)
<mpt> I don't think Apple's design is particularly good, though, because it means there are three different ways of going back to previous versions: Edit > Undo, File > Revert, and Time Machine.
<jamesh> This is related to the first idea he brought forward: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3039
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> *That*'s where I know his name from
<jamesh> we actually implemented it in the platform libraries before finding it useless
<mpt> I remember that article being linked to from Slashdot
<jimmacdonald> where is the shipit status page?
<jamesh> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ ?
<jimmacdonald> yeah thanks.
<wfarr> about how long does it take on average for uploaded packages to show in "currently building" for PPA's?
<jamesh> wfarr: it'd be highly dependent on how many other packages are queued
<wfarr> jamesh, but after about 5 minutes, shouldn't it at least show under "Needs building"?
<wfarr> I got the "Accepted" email from Launchpad PPA nearly 10 minutes ago
<jamesh> wfarr: you'll probably need to wait for some of the soyuz guys to wake up
<wfarr> k
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/+builds/samarium <- looks like the x86 builder is idle
<wfarr> interesting
<wfarr> might be for routine maintenance or something though - last build ended only 12 minutes back
<Fujitsu> wfarr: It should start building within a few minutes. The source will be accepted on the 5-minutely job after you upload it, then published on the next 20-minutely job (ie. about 2 minutes), then given builds a few minutes after that.
<Fujitsu> Erm, about 2 minutes ago, that should be.
<wfarr> ok - thanks Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> The binaries won't be available until the */20 after they finish building.
<wfarr> and there she goes
<Fujitsu> Once the builds are listed, buildds should pick them up within a couple of minutes.
<wfarr> k
<wfarr> now to wait for the binaries
<wfarr> the PPA's make my life easy since my laptop cannot realistically compile large projects like Emacs
<wfarr> so having the PPA's let me build packages I otherwise couldn't
<jamesh> wfarr: and you don't need to manage chroots for each architecture/distro :)
<wfarr> that was the easy part ;)
<wfarr> having a laptop that overheats on any compile besides smaller projects
<wfarr> was the real pain
<jamesh> or worry that your builds will end up depending on some quirk of your development system
<wfarr> jamesh, that's what pbuilder was for ;)
<wfarr> blah
<wfarr> my packages failed to build =(
<Fujitsu> wfarr: Wow, your clock is rather fast, but that doesn't look like what broke it.
<wfarr> no
<wfarr> patches didn't apply cleanly it seems
<wfarr> which means another half hour uploading a fixed package :X
<Fujitsu> No, you won't have to upload the .orig.tar.gz again.
<wfarr> even if I change debian folder to not apply some patches?
<Fujitsu> That's in the .diff.gz.
<superm1> wfarr, the debian folder is in the .diff.gz
<wfarr> kk =0
<wfarr> =) **
<superm1> so unless its debian native
<superm1> you won't need to 
<superm1> just remember to build the source package with 'debuild -S' rather than 'debuild -S -sa' to not include the .orig.tar.gz in the upload
<wfarr> kk
<superm1> also note you'll need to bump the ppa version number when you re-upload, so probably ~ppa2 now
<superm1> its a good idea to try the builds locally first generally, to make sure that things will build right when you put it on the ppa
<superm1> rather than having to reupload, and bump version numbers over and over
<ubotu> New bug: #138545 in malone "Option for project bug listing to include bugs in project's packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138545
<AlinuxOS> hello all, danilos is it normal that https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/nautilus/+imports nautilus(ka.po) isn't still imported ? :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: yes, if you look at https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports/+index?field.filter_target=ubuntu/gutsy&field.filter_status=APPROVED&field.filter_extension=all you can see we've got ~1911 entries to import for Gutsy
<danilos> AlinuxOS: and we are currently processing those from September 4th, so your entry should probably get in today or tomorrow
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, why so long time?
<AlinuxOS> why not improve this ? :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: well, we are improving it all the times, but there are other things to improve as well...
<AlinuxOS> ah... ok :)
<AlinuxOS> because some imports need really loong time..sometimes weeks :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: yeah, we are aware of that, but that happens only when we get a lot of Ubuntu packages at the same time (like GNOME and OpenOffice.org update at the same time)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: but, we'll fix it soon enough, I hope... and the easier fix is to actually just prioritise human uploads
<AlinuxOS> danilos, I understand.
<YokoZar_> When I file a bug I can only select what package it affects at the time of file - I can't specify it after I file the bug :(
<YokoZar_> So I know my bug affects gnome-chess but it's stuck at "Ubuntu" (no package specified)
<pochu> YokoZar_: click on the arrow near Importance or Status, and then change the package.
<YokoZar_> pochu: That's an arrow?  Hmm... that part is a little too hidden
<YokoZar_> pochu: still, thanks
<pochu> YokoZar_: it's been changed recently... if you think it's not clear, file a bug :-)
<YokoZar_> So, where do I file a bug in launchpad itself?
<YokoZar_> pochu: I went to the top page and clicked report bug but couldn't find a launchpad in there.
<pochu> YokoZar_: launchpad.net/launchpad for the general launchpad, and launchpad.net/malone for the bugtracker
<YokoZar_> ty
<AlinuxOS> danilos, sorry for disturbing, I was thinking about "confirmed terms" dictionary integration with launchpad...
<AlinuxOS> is it in program enywhere?
<AlinuxOS> teminology dictionary... or something similar.
<jtv> AlinuxOS: we have one somewhere, just a moment
<jtv> AlinuxOS: oh wait, do you mean for translation?  Or as documentation for Launchpad itself?
<AlinuxOS> jtv, something that terms list.
<AlinuxOS> or translation memory, transformed in a standard term list.
<jtv> AlinuxOS: so, for translation...  Many people have proposed that, and we are working on some things to make that easier.  But for now, it's something that should be agreed with other translators, maybe on a wiki somewhere.
<jtv> AlinuxOS: if you look at the blueprints for rosetta, you'll see several proposals.
<ubotu> New bug: #138592 in malone "Bug notifications have personal To: header but aren't personal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138592
<kiko> dupe!
<AlinuxOS> jtv, thank you!
<AlinuxOS> It's really useful feature.
<AlinuxOS> jtv, implement something similar & dynamic, will improve translation quality.
<jtv> AlinuxOS: we know, but there's so much work to do first!  :)
<AlinuxOS> :)
<mpt> kiko, do you really think bug 44 is Medium?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> mpt, hmmmmm.
<kiko> mpt, well, we do have half a workaround
<danilos> well, I'll probably just go with stub's proposal to use table partitioning, because his major concern is growing database size with adding a FT index
<danilos> (of course, provided LIKE performs as well on those subtables as it does on pomsgid table in my experiments)
<mpt> kiko, how important something is is independent of what other work it depends on, IMO
<mpt> What would be cool, if/when we get bug dependencies, is Launchpad saying "hey, this is marked Critical but it depends on something else that is only Medium"
<mpt> "That ain't right"
<mpt> I suppose Blueprint could do that sort of thing right now
<jamesh> detecting priority inversion
<Kuhrscher> carlos, danilos: Hi, for the new introduced app (Tribe5?) "kdesudo" there is no translation template in Rosetta. 
<Kuhrscher> carlos, danilos: Do I have to file a bug agains Rosetta for this issue?
<danilos> Kuhrscher: more likely a bug in kdesudo package
<danilos> Kuhrscher: (I see nothing in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kdesudo/+imports)
<Kuhrscher> Hmm, the source inlcudes a pot file and a french translation...
<danilos> Kuhrscher: ah, it probably just changed from universe to main, or something like that, right?
<carlos> danilos: yeah, that's it
<carlos> I just checked it
<danilos> Kuhrscher: if that's the case, we require a package rebuild
<carlos> Kuhrscher: a new package build will introduce those translations
<carlos> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/
<Kuhrscher> carlos, Thanks. Do I have to ask someone for this?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: anyway, if you request such rebuild, note that the .pot file must be regenerated on build time to be sure that we get latest messages to translate
<carlos> Kuhrscher: package maintainers or wait for next package update
<carlos> I guess we should add such procedure to package movement from universe to main as a policy
* carlos checks that with colin...
<Kuhrscher> carlos: thanks, btw. Kmplayer still doesn't get translated by the langpacks although it is back in main for some month...
<Kuhrscher> Same issue?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: not sure, language packs didn't get an update since start of this month so maybe is just that
<Kuhrscher> carlos: it came back to main August 4th...
<Kuhrscher> Btw. shpuld not there be daily langpacks? I though I read something like that...
<carlos> yeah, but the build infrastructure had some problems and Martin Pitt was out to fix it
<carlos> he came back today, so I hope it will be fixed this week
<carlos> Kuhrscher: seems like is not trivial to rebuild the package when it's moved to main
<carlos> so that procedure will have a small delay until that's fixed
<carlos> it just means that will take some extra days until you can translate it with launchpad
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Nothing for a fix it friday? :)
<carlos> well, that's outside the scope of Launchpad Translations
<carlos> so no idea :-)
<Kuhrscher> carlos: I checked mplayer again. There are 2 templates for it in Rosetta, but no *.mo file in the langpack
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Ok, the langpack is from August 3rd
<carlos> that's it then.
<Kuhrscher> probably ;-)
<Kuhrscher> You don't know when we will get a newer langpack?
<carlos> talking with Martin pitt about that
<carlos> Kuhrscher: Martin did an upload today
<Kuhrscher> Ah, great.
<Kuhrscher> :)
<carlos> Kuhrscher: and seems like it will be updated every Wednesday from now
<Kuhrscher> Good news.
<carlos> Kuhrscher: although the data is from last Wednesday (seems like I broke something :-P) next Wednesday will have a more up to date version
<Kuhrscher> ok ;-)
<Kuhrscher> ok, bye
<Kuhrscher> carlos, danilos: One last question. Are there any issues with the import queue atm?
<Kuhrscher> My last upload took about 11 days?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: we are finishing catching up with a huge queue
<carlos> we have a performance problem with OO.org imports
<carlos> and we got three different versions
<carlos> our backlog now is 5 days
<carlos> and I expect it will catch up before the end of this week
<carlos> maybe earlier
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Ah, ok. And how could I avoid a review of an uploaded po file?
<Kuhrscher> Thanks
<carlos> Kuhrscher: for ubuntu, you should not need such review
<carlos> it's done automatically
<carlos> even if its initial status is 'Needs review'
<Kuhrscher> Ah, ok.
<carlos> it will change automatically to Approved and then imported
<Kuhrscher> Ok, thank you. No more questions for now ;-)
<carlos> ok :-)
<stone-unix> where should i report a bug of launchpad itself? occur when i doing english to chinese translation online
<Fujitsu> stone-unix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug
<stone-unix> Fujitsu: ok, great. i will go there and report. thanks
<intellectronica> stone-unix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/
<ubotu> New bug: #138618 in launchpad "Unexpected form data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138618
<ubotu> New bug: #138620 in soyuz "change-override.py -S doesn't move binaries with different names from source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138620
<stone-unix> ok, i just reported the bug, 138618
<ubotu> New bug: #138623 in rosetta "Unexpected form data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138623
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mrevell: I am looking forward to join the launchpad-beta-testers team, ahem :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will have to wait a little more it seems :) 
<mrevell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Sorry, was on a call. I'll post this for anyone else who's reading, even though you've left the channel: we're making a change to the beta team later today, so that beta testers get redirected to our edge server .I'm waiting for that to happen, so I can tell new beta testers, before I approve anyone else. Thanks.
<Hobbsee> he's still online, so i wonder why he left...
<ignas> hi
<ignas> where do i submit bug reports/ feature requests for launchpad / bzr branch handling (namely mailing list support)
<kiko> ignas, what sort of mailing list support?
<ignas> simple small things
<ignas> like - would it be possible ot have a revision number/id in the subject
<ignas> so that emails would not be threaded
<kiko> ah
<ignas> and have a name like "Launchpad checkins" instead of noreply@...
<kiko> launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<ignas> thanks
<pgquiles> what's the fqdn to use the PPA in edge? upload.edge.launchpad.net and upload.launchpad.net do not work, and dogfood seems not to build anymore :-?
<laga> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<kiko-fud> as the docs state. :)
<pgquiles> laga: thank you
<pgquiles> kiko-fud: where are the docs for edge.launchpad.net?
<kiko-fud> pgquiles, I'm not sure I understand. edge has no specific documentation. I was referring to the PPA docs!
<pgquiles> kiko-fud: let's hope uploading to ppa.launchpad.net makes my stuff show on edge.launchpad.net
<kiko-fud> pgquiles, it will. edge uses the same database as launchpad.
<pgquiles> kiko-fud: ok
<ignas> i have just accidentally subscribed some poor soul to my branch
<ignas> how do i unsubscribe him?
<ignas> i can only see edit buttons near subscriptions i have permission to change
<ignas> so apparently i can subscribe anyone, but i can't unsubscribe them after that
<LaserJock> cprov-lunch: can you be available at 15:00 or 16:00 UTC on Wednesday
<AlinuxOS> danilos, 
<AlinuxOS> msgfmt -cv ka.po -o /dev/null 
<AlinuxOS> ka.po:3347: end-of-line within string
<AlinuxOS> msgfmt: found 1 fatal error
<AlinuxOS> I got this error every time
<AlinuxOS> even I have no strange things on that line
<AlinuxOS> can anyone help me ?
<AlinuxOS> ops
<AlinuxOS> stragely fixed!
<ignas> is it possible to assign some email for a team in launchpad?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> as in, you want to set a team contact address, or get some bugmail, etc, sent to all members of the team?
<ignas> i want bzr checkins sent to the checkin mailing list of my team
<ignas> so we could reply to them, and every team member would see the comments
<Hobbsee> ie, subscribing to a branch?  or a whole project, maybe...
<ignas> at least a branch
<ignas> at the moment it seems that every member gets an email if a team is subscribed (i hope, as i am testing that at the moment)
<Hobbsee> yes
<ignas> but the from email is noreply, and to email is my personal email
<Hobbsee> you can set the team email to be the ML though
<ignas> so i have no easy way to comment on that change so other team members would see it
<Hobbsee> which presumably everyone subscribes to
<ignas> ok, i'll ask the team leader to do that
<ignas> will i get a bounce if i will accidentally reply to the checkin email with "reply to all"?
<Hobbsee> unsure
<ignas> it would be kind of nice to have that email set to "whoami" data of the checkin
<ignas> instead of noreply@launchpad.net
<bdmurray> I was submitting a new bug report and was shown bug 86701 as a "my bug" candidate, yet while 86701 is new it is a duplicate of bug 3797 which is Fix Released.  Does anyone know if either issue has been reported?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86701 in malone "the X-launchpad-bug header is missing information, why I got the mail (dup-of: 3797)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86701
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3797 in malone "Bug mails should explain why the person is getting emailed." [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3797 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<ubotu> New bug: #138696 in malone "bug tags do not appear in e-mail headers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138696
<ignas> if only someone would add a mailing list for every single branch registered in launchpad, so emails comming from branches would be not from noreply, but from the mailing list for the branch.
<ignas> And any emails sent to the branch would get sent to all subscribers of the branch.
<ignas> Should not be too difficult as there already is something like a mailing list for every bug in launchpad.
<ignas> So you'd only need unique id's for every branch in launchpad ...
<ianm1> what's the best way to do an anonymous checkout from launchpad bzr?
<ignas> bzr get "http://code.launchpad.net/..." --lightweight
<ignas> if you only need the code
<charlieg> how do i register a team?
<charlieg> it's really, really not very obvious
<synic> where can I see a list of changes for Edge?
<ubotu> New bug: #138701 in malone "Help text for /bugs/+filebug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138701
<LaserJock> charlieg: go to https://launchpad.net/people/
<LaserJock> charlieg: there is a link on the left for "Register a new team"
<LaserJock> synic: you mean edge.launchpad.net?
<synic> yeah
<LaserJock> I don't think there is a specific list, but https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestone/1.1.9 might give you an idea
<synic> k
<LaserJock> I think stuff that's "Fix Released" and "Fix Committed" would be on edge
<Ng> can beta testers elect to not necessarily be redirected to edge all the time?
<LaserJock> you can change it temporarily
<LaserJock> if you go to the main Launchpad page
<LaserJock> there is a "Disable for 2 hrs" button
<Ng> I'm looking at edge.lp.net and I don't have that (I remember that being there the last time this was done)
<soren> Ng: nono, launchpad.net
<Ng> aha, good point
<soren> It's the "real" launchpad that has to not redirect you :)
<Ng> yeah
<Ng> I'd like to be able to disable my inverted ducky more indefinitely, but this'll do :)
<Ng> ooh, it's a rocketship now
<charlieg> thanks!
<Odd_Bloke> mrevell: 'Am I on a list of beta test applicants somewhere?'-related ping.
<`23meg> is it impossible to remove an accidentally added affected distro/package from a bug?
<LaserJock> pretty much
<LaserJock> you can retarget
<LaserJock> I think
<`23meg> doesn't seem possible
<LaserJock> what's the bug #?
<`23meg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+source/nautilus/+bug/13199
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 13199 in file-roller "Drag n' Drop directories from File-Roller is somewhat tricky" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<LaserJock> which one are you trying to remove?
<`23meg> baltix
<LaserJock> hmm, I'd rather baltix people messed around with their tasks, but you could mark it as "Invalid" to sort of get rid of it
<AlinuxOS> when I get to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gnome-control-center/+imports , I got OOPS-618B1426
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/618B1426
<`23meg> I think I'll have to do so
* `23meg searches for related LP bug
<LaserJock> LP bug for what?
<`23meg> no way to remove affected packages
<LaserJock> I *think* that is by design, but I'm not sure
<`23meg> me neither :)
<geser> is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/91426/+activity for others also to wide for layout?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91426 in human-icon-theme "human-icon-theme missing gnome-dev-media-sdmmc.png" [Undecided,Fix committed]  
<LaserJock> I gotta scroll a little bit, but it's not bad
<geser> scroll only vertically or also horizontally?
<geser> for me the message column is off-screen
<LaserJock> horizontally
<LaserJock> if I maximize the window it all fits in horizontally
<geser> http://members.ping.de/~mb/Screenshot.png and firefox is already maximized
<LaserJock> mines a bit better than that, but it is pretty wide
<geser> the other activity logs I checked all fit into the window
<geser> so I wonder if I should a bug report it or not
<dcm_> how does one make a new project a "super-project"?
<dcm_> or "project group" - whatever its called
<zzorn> email the admins, I think
<dcm_> oh - really? hmmm
<Odd_Bloke> dcm_: I think asking a Question in the Launchpad project is the way to go.
<dcm_> Odd_Bloke: ah - right, OK thanks
<pochu> danilos, carlos: tracker isn't actually translatable, but it seems the templates are waiting in the queue: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/tracker/+imports . Is that Ok, or is there any problem? It seems they have been there for a month.
<danilos> pochu: that means we need to manually approve them: we'll slowly get to it
<carlos> pochu: the source package needs to be updated to generate the .pot file
<carlos> danilos: it lacks the .pot file
<danilos> carlos: ah, indeed
<carlos> pochu: you can read more about it on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beagle/+bug/104219
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104219 in beagle "Translation template was not imported to Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Kevin Kubasik (kkubasik)
<carlos> beagle has the same problem
<LaserJock> kiko-afk: ping me when you have a minute
<pochu> carlos: cool, thanks a lot
<kiko-afk> LaserJock, I have physio in a minute. what's up? :)
<carlos> np
<carlos> good night!
<pwnguin> which product does one report bugs against ppas on?
<salgado> pwnguin, soyuz
<pwnguin> thanks
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
* mpt waves to carlos
<mpt> The sun never sets on the Launchpad Empire
<pwnguin> guess someone else already filed it =/ six months ago =(
<LaserJock> pwnguin: what's the problem?
<pwnguin> LaserJock: just a strange default with the build records
<pwnguin> maybe i just dont package big things, but ive never actually caught a packing "building"
<pwnguin> i'd personally prefer a "all states" view of package builds, but if that's too costly then at least something like finished
<LaserJock> pwnguin: ah, yeah
<pwnguin> its just annoying to click twice because "currently building" was the alphabetically first in the drop down menu
<ubotu> New bug: #138758 in malone ""If you wish report it..., you must log in first"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138758
<bdmurray> What is being testing on on edge now?
<Kmos> bdmurray: the next LP version.. 1.1.9
<bdmurray> Kmos: Do you know where the list of new features is?
<Kmos> bdmurray: i don't think they're available before the release.. ask on launchpad-users ML.
<Kmos> http://news.launchpad.net/
<Kmos> the blog doesn't have anything
<LaserJock> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestone/1.1.9 ?
<Kmos> that's it
<bdmurray> Hmm, that isn't as helpful as I would have hoped
<yml> Hello goodevening launchpaders,
<yml> Is there a way to force launchpad to "refresh" after a bzr push?
<mdke> danilos: i need your help with something; you're not around by any chance?
<mdke> danilos: emailed :)
#launchpad 2007-09-11
<thumper> yml: when the branch is pushed, it is signalled to be refreshed
<thumper> yml: but it isn't instantaneous (as much as I'd like it to be)
<ubotu> New bug: #138775 in malone "Notification subject included bug number but no summary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138775
<poolie> i thought the 'most recently reported bugs' list used to show their state 
<poolie> but this no longer seems to be true on edge?
<poolie> did it regress?
<mpt> poolie, on which page?
<ubotu> New bug: #138805 in launchpad-bazaar "Permissions for editing bug branch links is too permissive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138805
<poolie> mpt, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+filebug
<mpt> poolie, the "Is the bug youre reporting one of these?" list does show the state of each bug
<mpt> I think the "Most frequently reported bugs" list includes only open bugs now, but don't quote me on that
<mpt> If so, there wouldn't be *much* point including their status
<poolie> mpt, it does not, the top one in the list on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+filebug is fix released
<poolie> i can see how users might still be encountering it in older versions s
<poolie> so i think it's ok to  have it there 
<poolie> but it is a bit annoying for advanced  users
<poolie> also, wasn't there once a link from a bug page to file a new bug? has that gone entirely?
<mpt> That's now in the "What next?" section at the bottom
<poolie> huh
<poolie> ok
<poolie> also it seems odd to me that the 'offer to mentor' is given so much prominence compared to other actions
<mpt> I agree
<poolie> i guess it makes sense for new features to be a bit more obvious
<mpt> poolie, reported bug 138813
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138813 in malone ""Most Frequently Reported Bugs" list includes closed bug reports but doesn't distinguish them" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138813
<ubotu> New bug: #138813 in malone ""Most Frequently Reported Bugs" list includes closed bug reports but doesn't distinguish them" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138813
<mpt> ubotu, you could be smarter about that
<thumper> jamesh: reviewer meeting?
<thumper> lifeless: meeting?
<jtv> thumper: coffee?
<thumper> jtv: yes please
<jtv> thumper: we're just making it, if you can be here in 5 mins?
<thumper> jtv: sure, I'll just pop over
<jamesh> hi
<jtv> hi
<thumper> I have a dinner appt at 07:00UTC for the wife's birthday
<thumper> so I can't hang around forever :)
<jtv> congrats.  Have a cookie with the coffee!
<tonyyarusso> thumper: Mine too - wish her a happy co-birthday for me :P
<jml> hello hello
<thumper> tonyyarusso: she doesn't want her birthday any more and is considering having mine instead
<tonyyarusso> thumper: lol
<jamesh> should we start in a few minutes then?  (with or without lifeless, spiv or BjornT)
<BjornT> i'm here
<spiv> I'm here.
<thumper> I'm here
<jml> I'm here.
<jamesh> given that lifeless is not about, who is charing?
<jamesh> chairing, even
* thumper looks around
<jamesh> guess I'll do it then :)
<jamesh> == Agenda ==
<jamesh>  * Roll call
<jamesh>  * Next meeting
<jamesh>  * Queue status
<jamesh>  * Barry has been slack with last EU/US meeting minutes
<jamesh>  * Mentors wanted
<jamesh> is everyone happy with the same time next week for the meeting?
<jml> yes
<thumper> yes
<jamesh> that is 18th September at 06:00 UTC
<jtv> yes
<spiv> yes
<jamesh> good.
<jamesh> * Queue status
<thumper> longish
<jamesh> 36 branches, 11 past the due date
<spiv> One's mine; I'll get that done today.
<jamesh> two of the overdue ones are mine (one of them in followup)
<spiv> kiko has 5 overdue branches!
<jamesh> I'll get them finished today
<thumper> I've done all mine
<thumper> . o O (they were small though)
<jamesh> given the size of the development team and review team, I guess the review queue isn't too huge
<jamesh> although it'd be worth bringing up kiko's branches at the EU meeting if they're still not done
<jml> Mine's got 2 more that need review.
<jml> well in hand, I think.
<jamesh> the next item doesn't seem applicable
<jamesh>  * Mentors wanted
<jamesh> according to Barry's email, we've got all the review mentors sorted out now
<spiv> That's my understanding too.
<jamesh> for the people at this meeting, spiv is mentoring jml and I'm mentoring jtv
<jamesh> * Other business
<thumper> none from me
<jamesh> if no one has anything else to add, we can finish the meeting.
<jamesh> 5
<jamesh> 4
<jamesh> 3
<jamesh> 2
<jamesh> 1
<jamesh> meeting ends.
<jtv> liftoff!
<jml> jamesh: thanks.
<thumper> thanks jamesh
<jamesh> than's for coming
* thumper off for dinner :)
<lifeless> bleh, was on fphone with poolie
<lifeless> very sorry
<carlos> morning
<mrevell> Morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mrevell.
<mrevell> how Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> mrevell!
* Fujitsu was about to wonder if the latest rocketfuel merge revision could be displayed on edge somewhere, when you appeared.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Morning drongo :-D
<mrevell> sorry, drongobrain
<Hobbsee> hah
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Or is that a terrible insult and I've made a cultural faux-pas?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it is an insult, yes.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: In which case, erm, errr...
* Hobbsee attacks mrevell with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Fujitsu> That's the one.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Phew, thanks for the attack, the universe is back in balance.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Rocketfuel
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Not sure on that. Don't think so. let me check.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Fujitsu> mrevell: I know it isn't now, but I think it might be nice if it was.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Right, got you. Want me to file a bug for you?
<Fujitsu> mrevell: I might as well do so, but you can if you want.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: You go ahead. It'll make more sense for you to file it. 
* Fujitsu does so.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> somebody going to join me to the lp beta testers team?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I would like to provide a bugfix via PPA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I already sent e-mails, subscribed to the mailing list and all the rest
<Fujitsu> Le-Chuck_ITA: Why not provide a bugfix through proper channels?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want to provide the package for testing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's a new upstream release
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and if I am not wrong the way to sponsored uploads should become PPA soon
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: if it's a new upstraem release, it will need testing elsewhere, yes.
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: you know, you got answered a few minutes after you left, last time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what time :)?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you mean today?
<Hobbsee> whenever i last saw you ask about ppa's.  not today, on any timezone, iirc.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have to find a way
<Le-Chuck_ITA> to leave chat windows closed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in gaim and get warned for certain keywords
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or just to close IRC windows without leaving the channel
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry for that, Hobbsee
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I am now reading the reply in the channel log
<mrevell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Hi!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi mrevell: I have just read your reply!
<mrevell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Ah, great :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Ok I'll wait
<mrevell> Le-Chuck_ITA: I'm just working my way through applicants to the beta team, so you should be in it this morning.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I hate to leave windows opened, that's the only reason why I leave channels :)
<mrevell> right :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, that's wonderful
* Hobbsee suggests finding a decent irc client
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yeah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I used xchat for a long time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gaim is just comfortable but I see it lacks some feature
<ubotu> New bug: #138828 in launchpad "LP bzr revision number largely useless with rocketfuel mapping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138828
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all, time to close this window :)
<proppy> hi
<proppy> Is there an rss feed associated to each bug report ?
<pochu> There isn't, but if you subscribe it, you'll be notified by mail with every change.
<pochu> (there isn't *yet*)
<proppy> Ok, thanks :)
<proppy> there is not +rdf tricks either ?
<proppy> like https://launchpad.net/%7Eproppy/+rdf
<mpt> proppy, do you have any reason for preferring RDF for bug reports, rather than Atom or RSS?
<mpt> (to answer your question, we don't have RDF for bug reports either)
<ubotu> New bug: #138844 in launchpad-bazaar "bazaar-portlet-importstats is cruft" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138844
<proppy> mpt: no, I was just asking if rdf was available because I know it is from other launchpad pages, like groups or peoples
<proppy> Is there a way I can help to implement rss support ?
<proppy> (or rdf)
<Fujitsu> Machine parsable bug pages with more than the absolute basics... hahahaha.
<mpt> proppy, I'll get back to you on that
<proppy> np, I believe the necessary info are on my launchpad page linked above
<mpt> ok
<Hobbsee> mpt: ping
<Hobbsee> just checking, is mainline r4831 currently on edge?
<Hobbsee> (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/134220)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134220 in malone "Bug page has no information about current package version" [High,Fix committed]   - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I don't believe so.
<Hobbsee> darn
<Hobbsee> oh, does it go on staging instead?
<Fujitsu> It's hard to tell, because the revision numbers don't match, and there's no way for mortals to tell between them (I filed that bug earlier..)
<Fujitsu> No, it'll go to edge first, AFAIK.
<Hobbsee> either i'm blind, or it hasnt appeared on staging yet
<Hobbsee> er, edge
* Hobbsee tries staging
<Hobbsee> nope.  no dice
* Hobbsee pokes mrevell
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mrevell: greetings!  what's the purpose of edge, if not to show all the currently committed code?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Howdy. Its purpose is to allow the code to be used in-situ, before release. Is that what you mean by "showing" code?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: in-situ?
<Hobbsee> oh, in situation
<mrevell> Hobbsee: In place.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: why, then, is the above feature not implemented again on edge?
<mrevell> bug 134220?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134220 in malone "Bug page has no information about current package version" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134220 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: yep
<mrevell> let me take a look
<pochu> Hobbsee, mrevell: mpt said it's fixed in r4831, but edge is running build 4826
<pochu> I guess that's the cause :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: ahh.  how can i find what build it's running?
<mrevell> pochu: That's a cause but not a reason :)
<Hobbsee> oh, i see
<pochu> Hobbsee: left down corner
<Hobbsee> right, actually
<Hobbsee> but thanks :)
* Hobbsee did a find on the page
<pochu> hehe
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Updates to edge are suspended at this stage of the LP dev cycle.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Let me check when updates will resume.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: then the next question is...if staging is at 4845, why is it not there either?  or is this to do with the revision numbers not matching?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Cherry-pickings and the like stuff build numbers up.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: right
<Hobbsee> this all makes soyuz look simple.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I'm on the case to get a good answer.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: cool, thanks
* Hobbsee wonders what we're supposed to be testing on edge, anyway
<matsubara> hi, what rev specifically you're looking for Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> matsubara: heya!   r4831
<matsubara> Hobbsee: take bug https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/44062 as an example. if you expand the firefox (ubuntu) bugtask you'll see there's a Latest release: in the table.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44062 in firefox "Firefox allows cookies to be set for second-level domain hierarchies" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<matsubara> Hobbsee: we've stopped updating edge because this week we had to land DB patches. Since edge uses the same DB as lpnet, we can't update the code, until we update the DB.
<Hobbsee> matsubara: ohh...i see.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> meh.  that doesnt fix the bug in the way that is actually useful
<Fujitsu> Hm, that's really out of place and hidden.
<matsubara> Hobbsee, Fujitsu: if that UI isn't working for you, please leave a comment in the bug report telling mpt why not and explaining your use case.
<Hobbsee> matsubara: will do.  might poke him over irc first, then take that to the bug report - as we do need this fixed.
<Hobbsee> (reasonably quickly)
<matsubara> thanks Hobbsee 
<evadave> This is probably a silly question, and I have read help.launchpad.net, but, how does a project admin create a list of FAQs? (so that it appears under "List all FAQs". Thanks in advance.
<kiko> evadave, you create them based on questions, I believe
<evadave> Yeah, I created one but I couldn't see how to make it a FaQ
<evadave> s/FaQ/FAQ/
<kiko> evadave, based on answered questions, though
<kiko> evadave, I'll see to adding a new blog post about this once I find out
<evadave> I answered it too :/
<evadave> Does somebody else have to answer it? ;)
<evadave> Oh I see, it has to be set answered, not solved, and then you can make it a FAQ!
<Farranco> Can one use LaunchPad to translate a project that is not open source? Or does LaunchPad require as part of its term of use that all projects be open source?  
<kiko> Farranco, it's for open source. contact statik if you'd like to use it for a non-OSS project.
<radix> Farranco: you probably want to talk to statik about our comme...
<radix> yeah
<mrevell> Farranco: Ah, kiko beat me to it :)
<statik> hi Farranco, I'm on the phone now, but you can mail me at elliot at canonical and I'll do my best to help
<Farranco> Thank you. I have an OS-X project and I make my own shareware and LaunchPad looks nice to help me coordinate with my users as they do the translations out of their own time. Thank you for the answers. I'll drop you an email.
<mvo> is there a way to disable using edge.lp.net temporarly? I seem to be unable to reassign bug #137324 with it (got OOPS-619EC59)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137324 in update-manager "Upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 failed on mysql-server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137324
<Ng> mvo: if you go to https://launchpad.net/ you can disable it for 2 hours
<Ng> I asked the same thing yesterday ;)
<mvo> aha, thanks! I went to edge.launchpad.net and was expecting the option there. silly me
<Ng> I did precisely the same thing ;)
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> file a bug
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> hrm, looks like I get the same error on the regular launchpad :/ (OOPS-619D1104)
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/619D1104
<Nafallo> will any sysadmin go to the releaseparty for gutsy, and will they have a car with a space for a tiny ISP-person if something goes wrong? ;-)
<Nafallo> mvo: disable it! ;-)
<Nafallo> ehrm... I'm not in the channel I thought I was in :-P
<kiko> mvo, let me check.
<mvo> kiko: and don't tell me its because I have too many bugs assigned to me :P I know that already
<ubotu> New bug: #138916 in launchpad "The number of translations is wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138916
<kiko> mvo, that's not an error. it's a timeout.
<kiko> :)
<mvo> kiko: anything I can do to reassign this bug or to workaorund the timeout? I seem to always get it when trying to reassign the bug
<kiko> mvo, keep trying? unfortunately I still need to get this bug fixed meanwhile
<ubotu> New bug: #138928 in launchpad-answers "There is no way to create a FAQ without a question" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138928
<ubotu> New bug: #138929 in launchpad-answers "When no FAQs exist, the link to FAQ page is really weird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138929
<infwonder> hi all! is there any Launchpad admin here?
<Odd_Bloke> infwonder: There probably is, but it's best to ask your question and see if anyone answers.
<infwonder> I have some questions about the auto-generated user info pages on Launchpad 
<Odd_Bloke> infwonder: Try asking them here and, if you don't get the answers you're looking for, try the launchpad-users mailing list.
<infwonder> ok, thanks! A friend of mine did some translation for an open-source project, so Lauchpad created a webpage about him, but he is not confortable about it and want to remove the page, is it doable ?
<infwonder> anyone ? 
<mrevell> infwonder: Hi
<infwonder> hi !
<mrevell> infwonder: I work on the Launchpad team so I may be able to help.
<infwonder> thank you!
<infwonder> did you see my question?
<infwonder> or should I post them again?
<mrevell> infwonder: yes, just writing an answer :)
<infwonder> thank you
<mrevell> infwonder: What information makes your friend uncomfortable?
<infwonder> they use his name (real English name ) in the webpage, I think Launchpad got the name from the "about" page of the software he translated 
<mrevell> infwonder: I see. Do you have a link to the page? It's okay, you can send it to me in a private message if you don't want to do it publicly.
<infwonder> ok I sent it :)
<mrevell> infwonder: Thanks :)
<infwonder> can you disable the page  for him ?
<mrevell> infwonder: Your friend should visit that page and click "Hey I'm xxxxxxxxx". Doing that he can claim that Launchpad account. Once he's claimed the account, he can then change the display name to something that isn't his real name. It should take no more than 5 minutes.
<ddaa> ...
<ddaa> sorry, wrong window
<mrevell> infwonder: I have to go afk for a while but if your friend has any problems, he or you can email me. use help@launchpad.net
<infwonder> well, he was upset because he wasn't noticed about this page , you should have notice every user when you want to make a public pages like that, he think his privacy is offended 
<ubotu> New bug: #138949 in malone "There should be a means by which bugtrackers whose bugs have been migrated to launchpad can be identified." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138949
<LaserJock> cprov: can we get some sort of PPA feature overview and roadmapish items on the agenda?
<LaserJock> it seems to me that there are a few things that PPA already does but people don't know about
<LaserJock> i.e. being able to restart a build
<laga> right
<laga> i didn't know that.
<cprov> LaserJock: sure, good point, add it to the wiki page 
<kiko> cprov, LaserJock: I think cprov's comment on the ogre model is spot on
<LaserJock> the big things is going to be what things are different from PPA than the Debian/Ubuntu archives
<LaserJock> and how to actually use the UI
<LaserJock> we can give people pointers on .dput.cf and stuff
<LaserJock> but we really need to document the diff between PPA and all the "Packaging for Debian/Ubuntu"  guides out there
<kiko> carlos, danilos: the current rosetta UI is very slick. nice work.
<kiko> carlos, danilos:the only remaining cruft is the "someone should review" and the "add more lines"  button
<LaserJock> kiko: what are the chances of getting some info on "future of PPA" like upcoming features, etc. ?
<LaserJock> cprov: is it ok if I take out the "What's wrong with REVU" agenda item. It's gonna cause us a lot of grief right now
<carlos> kiko: indeed, 'someone should review' should be our next big target once db changes phase2 is completed
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, remove it for now, as agreed on email.
<kiko> "What's wrong" is a very negative way of putting /anything/
<LaserJock> well, I think he said "what's missing"
<LaserJock> I was paraphrasing ;-)
<LaserJock> man, the wiki preview on help.lp.net is really bad
<LaserJock> the "Draft" watermark is not a watermark at all. I can't read anything
<LaserJock> kiko, cprov: https://help.launchpad.net/PPA101 look ok?
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, it does, thanks. I will try to add more comments this evening.
<kiko> look cool!
<kiko> err
<kiko> looks cool!
<fl33tingtime> is this the place to start a new ubuntu-related project?
<fl33tingtime> or ask about it
<fl33tingtime> hello....
<fl33tingtime> anyone there?
<fl33tingtime> as in listening....
<fl33tingtime> ping
<laga> ?
<fl33tingtime> thnx.
<fl33tingtime> a new ubuntu related project is on my mind
<fl33tingtime> is it to be discussed here?
<fl33tingtime> ubuntu-love seems to be inactive
<laga> not sure if this is the right channels
<laga> channel*
<ddaa> That's not the right channel
<ddaa> I think the folks in #motu would be able to guide you.
<fl33tingtime> ddaa : thnx!
<ddaa> mrevell: do we have some documentation about where to redirect various ubuntu-related requests?
<mrevell> ddaa:  brb phone
<mrevell> sorry ddaa
<mrevell> back now
<mrevell> ddaa: Do you for things similar to that above?
<ddaa> I do mean for things similar to that above, if "mean" was indeed the missing word in your sentence
<ddaa> Or for example when we got people asking generic packaging questions, at first we said #ubuntu-devel, then a MOTU told us that #motu was better.
<ddaa> My problem is that we are embarrassingly ignorant of the structure of the Ubuntu community...
<mrevell> ddaa: Yes, sorry, I did mean to write "mean". I'll poke Jono about this, see what he thinks.
<ddaa> Thank you.
<LaserJock> we could do that pretty easily
<LaserJock> mrevell, ddaa: there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kiko> ddaa, who's "we"? I claim to know something about the community structure, personally!
<LaserJock> but generally you want #ubuntu-motu for packaging/Universe, #ubuntu-devel for general development (not support), and #ubuntu for support
<ddaa> it is my impression that "we", as a team, do not know enough about it.
<ddaa> we = launchpad developers, collectively
<ddaa> maybe the issue is more that I do not know who is knowledgeable in the team.
<kiko> I dislike blanket statements that seem to suggest that we're disconnected from our users
<kiko> and I'm in a terrible mood today
<kiko> so beware!
* ddaa takes his laptop and hides under the bed
<ddaa> LaserJock: I find this page somewhat scary
<kiko> El Phantasmo and the Chicken-run Blast - Wine, Women and Song Mix by White Zombie from Supersexy Swingin' Sounds
<kiko> !
<LaserJock> ddaa: yeah, you guys might want to have a LP-specific version on your wiki
<LaserJock> the big thing is to not send people to #ubuntu-devel for support or packaging questions
<LaserJock> and to not send people to #ubuntu-motu for generic Ubuntu questions
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ddaa> LaserJock: by "generic ubuntu questions" you mean "generic ubuntu user questions"?
<ddaa> I have some idea of the scope and purpose of #ubuntu.
<LaserJock> ddaa: well, generic development questions perhaps as well
<ddaa> where should these go, then?
<LaserJock> like the question you got earlier
<ddaa> BTW, I am not sure what qualifies as "generic development question"...
<LaserJock> well, most likely #ubuntu-devel
<LaserJock> well, MOTU is Universe
<LaserJock> so if somebody is asking about something in Main then it should go to #ubuntu-devel
<LaserJock>  generally, #ubuntu-motu is Universe+packaging
<ddaa> okay, so we can use #ubuntu-devel as our main hub, except for users requesting help about ubuntu usage and generic packaging?
<LaserJock> that'll probably work
<LaserJock> the problem is that generally #ubuntu-motu is a bit ... softer than #ubuntu-devel
<ddaa> what sort of "softer"?
<LaserJock> not so harsh
<LaserJock> but really #ubuntu-motu shouldn't have to field all questions
<ddaa> right, I am a bit hesitant to send to send enthusiastic yet probably inexperienced people there
<LaserJock> yeah, I know what you mean
<LaserJock> it's also not great for people to get bounced around IRC channels :-)
<LaserJock> wow, already 70 PPAs
<ddaa> that's why I asked mrevell. But seen we will have the Word From The Chin.
<ddaa> s/seen/soon/
<LaserJock> shesh, geser's got 302 binaries
<laga> LaserJock: i'm wondering, what's the biggest ppa?
<LaserJock> depends on what you are measuring
<laga> size in bytes? ;)
<LaserJock> hmm, don't know that
<laga> ah, k
<LaserJock> geser's got the most binaries
<laga> mine is around 2 GiB right now because old stuff is not automatically purged yet
<LaserJock> ~kubuntu-members has got the most source packages
<LaserJock> I could totally bloat mine up
<LaserJock> I was going to do some TeX stuff
<LaserJock> that's around ~700MB per upload
<ddaa> Maybe we should not have this sort of "mine is bigger than yours" contest?
<LaserJock> what? no karma for PPA uploads? :-)
<kiko> no karma for any uploads, period!
<LaserJock> I know, it's been on my Top 5 forever
<kiko> let's get PPAs and gutsy out and fix that
<geser> LaserJock: http://ubuntu.joejaxx.org/ must be sufficient till we get karma for uploads
<joejaxx> geser: btw updating that now :D
<LaserJock> geser: works fine for you, you're on the list
<LaserJock> geser: it's just depressing for me ;-)
<geser> joejaxx: iirc you parse the +packages list from LP? is it also counting the ppa uploads which appear also on those pages?
<geser> LaserJock: :) upload more
<tormod> I made a successful upload to my new PPA, no e-mails, but also no builds in any state. How long should it take?
<kiko> tormod, it usually takes a while, depending on how busy the builders are
<tormod> kiko: thanks. like 20min or hours?
<tormod> is there a way to what the builders are doing, like for the normal ubuntu builders?
<tormod> *to see
<geser> tormod: yes
<LaserJock> tormod: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/samarium and https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/promethium
<LaserJock> bah, you might need to take the edge. off of that URL
<tormod> LaserJock: it redirects to edge anyway
<tormod> they seem to be idle ?!
<tormod> the build history seems busy. so I guess my upload is not going anywhere?
<tormod> I got the "accepted" e-mail now.
<LaserJock> tormod: it just takes a while for everything to get processed
<tormod> LaserJock: ok no problem. just got worried when I had no feedback and the build servers seemed idle.
<kiko> LaserJock, the .changes file is created automatically by dput, right?
<LaserJock> not by dput
<LaserJock> by debuild
<kiko> oh
<kiko> thanks.
<LaserJock> dput spits out a .upload file
<LaserJock> and you gotta either remove it or use dput -f if you want to reupload the same package
<LaserJock> is there a particular reason that PPAs can only have FLOSS software?
<lifeless> LaserJock: dpkg-buildpackage in fact
<lifeless> IIRC :)
<LaserJock> lifeless: well yes, I just didn't want to type that much ;-)
<lifeless> :)
<mdke> anyone know what directory structure is needed for pot/po files to be automatically imported from a package
<mdke> ?
<LaserJock> I don't think it has to be a specific structure
<LaserJock> could be totally wrong though
<mdke> LaserJock: I believe so, but I'm not sure; haven't found details in the wiki
<LaserJock> yeah, it's quite difficult to find documentation on the packaging part of translations
* mdke likes "rosetta" still
<LaserJock> yeah, they're killing off all the cool names ;-)
<mdke> bah, search is still screwed on the wiki
<kiko> mdke, we need to blame newz2000!
<kiko> I gave him a #@@!# fix about a month ago!!
<mdke> kiko: harsh, the bug says he's pushed a fix and is assigned to the sysadmins
<mdke> (bug 110181)
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 110181 in launchpad "search box in help.launchpad.net wiki template is broken" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110181 - Assigned to The Canonical Sysadmins (canonical-sysadmins)
<kiko> Rinchen, is there an RT for the above?
<kiko> mdke, harsh is my middle name!!!!
<Rinchen> kiko, yes indeed
<mdke> kiko: we knew that
<kiko> my eyes water
<kiko> and yet I drill on through millions of LOC
<mdke> hmm, LOC, *googles*
<mdke> letter of credits?
<mdke> London Oncology Clinics?
<Ubotu> New bug: #138991 in rosetta "Use TranslatableLanguageVocabulary wherever "translatable languages" are checked/listed/chosen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138991
<Ubotu> New bug: #138992 in launchpad "Bug suggestions when reporting a bug should include bug assignee" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138992
<kiko> lines of code!!!!!
<mdke> shame
<Ubotu> New bug: #138993 in launchpad "All bug listings should include an assignee column" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138993
<Ubotu> New bug: #138994 in launchpad "It would be nice if a projects had a default milestone" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138994
<mdke> damn screen. Don't suppose I missed someone answering my question about rosetta?
<radix> doesn't look like anyone said anything interesting since you said "shame"
<kiko> mdke, which question?
<mdke> kiko: about what directory format is required for automatic importing of translation templates/translations from a package
<kiko> mdke, it only works for packages in main -- you know that, right?
<mdke> yes
<kiko> so a few different formats are supported
<kiko> I could swear this was documented somewhere
<mdke> by format, I should have said layout
<kiko> yeah
<mdke> would this be acceptable:
<mdke> packagename/template/template.pot ; packagename/template/cc/cc.po
<mdke> rather than having all the po files in a single "po" directory
<kiko> yes
<kiko> I believe that's supported
<mdke> rock
<kiko> I can't seem to find the code to actually confirm that though
<mdke> no worries, thanks for the help
<Ubotu> New bug: #138996 in launchpad-bazaar "Please provide server-side Bazaar repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138996
<Ubotu> New bug: #138997 in launchpad "Please allow editing of releases" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138997
<Ubotu> New bug: #138999 in malone "Please allow for bugs to be proposed to a milestone and a series" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138999
<Ubotu> New bug: #139002 in launchpad "Please create a release overview page similar to the milestone overview" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139002
#launchpad 2007-09-12
<Ubotu> New bug: #139004 in launchpad "Release page has a changelog field but it's not displayed anywhere" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139004
<jkakar> I'm trying to convince some people to use LP+Bazaar hosting.
<jkakar> Question:
<jkakar> If I'm a member of foo Team and I want to push a brand new trunk branch for the team this shuold work:
<jkakar> cd trunk; bzr push bzr+ssh://jkakar@bazaar.launchpad.net/~foo/foo/trunk
<jkakar> Right?
<thumper> yes
<jkakar> Is there a better more terse way (if nothing else to avoid wrapping in an email)?
<thumper> jkakar: not yet
<jkakar> thumper: Ah, cool.  Thanks.
<jkakar> thumper: Will that new branch be automatically retrievable with: 'bzr branch lp:foo'?
<thumper> no
<thumper> sorry
<thumper> it depends
<jkakar> lp:~foo/foo/trunk?
<thumper> jkakar: you'd need to set the trunk branch as the branch for the development series of project foo
<thumper> jkakar: the longer one, yes I think so
<jkakar> thumper: Awesome, thanks.
<poolie> if i add a 'download file' to a release, eg through https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/0.91/0.91rc1/+adddownloadfile
<poolie> how can people actually download it?
<poolie> i don't see it in any of the enclosing pages
<beuno> poolie, https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+download
<beuno> in https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/ under "Download project files"
<poolie> i see
<poolie> it's odd that's not linked from the release or series page
<poolie> thanks tho
<poolie> though
<beuno> poolie, that would sound like a wishlist bug, and you are welcome  :D
<beuno> now that I look at it, the milestones are ordered wierd, aren't they?
<beuno> on the left-hand side
<beuno> seems like a random order
<Ubotu> New bug: #139028 in soyuz "SPR.changelog should be renamed to 'changelog_entry'" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139028
<poolie> ah it's bug 135243
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 135243 in launchpad "No download links on release pages" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135243
<beuno> and the ordering bug seems to be bug #38721
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 38721 in launchpad "Milestone ordering is wrong in products/distros pages" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38721
<poolie> mpt, it might be nice if 'download project files' got a button on the project home page, as well as or instead of just an action menu link
<mpt> Agreed
<Ubotu> New bug: #139030 in launchpad-bazaar "Codehosting transport does unnecessary work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139030
<Moniker42> hey, do i need to be a mod/owner of a project to be able to add a meeting/
<Moniker42> *meeting?
<ion_> Is there a way to request lauchpad to sync from a mirrored bzr branch ASAP?
<ion_> Case in point: i pushed a change to a branch and id like to show the diff at codebrowse.launchpad.net to someone.
<spiv> jml: ^
<jml> not yet.
<ion_> Ok, thanks.
<jml> ion_: we want to add that feature in the October release.
<spiv> jml: as a button in the web UI, and/or something automatable like XML-RPC?
<jml> spiv: perhaps. :)
<spiv> I see :)
<jml> spiv: a button / link at the least.
* spiv nods
<Ubotu> New bug: #139051 in launchpad "project downloads should have a space for gpg signature, sha1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139051
<jml> ion_: bug 74032 if you are interested.
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 74032 in launchpad-bazaar "users should be able to request immediate mirroring" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74032 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ion_> Thanks, ill subscribe.
<superm1> who needs to be asked to deactivate an unused team?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139052 in launchpad "link to project downloads from the project home page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139052
<LaserJock> superm1: generally an email to launchpad-users will work
<superm1> LaserJock, ah okay.  i was just thinking that after that last motu meeting, we should get rid of the motu-sru team
<superm1> so that it doesn't cause any more confusion
<LaserJock> ah
<carlos> morning
<LaserJock> you might want to at least CC ubuntu-motu
<beuno> mornin carlos  :D
<carlos> beuno: hey!
<carlos> beuno: I had to stop with the statistics to finish my tasks for this cycle (and seems like we didn't find each other online later :-P)
<LaserJock> oh, hi beuno 
<carlos> beuno: I will try to resume that work later this week or next week, when I will be less busy, ok?
<beuno> carlos, no problem, I imagined you where swamped with work so I tried not to bug you
<beuno> hey LaserJock!
<beuno> carlos, just ping me if you need to ask me at any point, I have irssi running so I'll get back to you sooner or later
<LaserJock> beuno: still need fridge editing?
<carlos> beuno: ok
<beuno> LaserJock, yeap, the story is still in the queue
<beuno> carlos, again, thanks for sticking with me  :D
<carlos> beuno: no problem
<mdke> the edge redirect is redirecting me to an invalid page at code.edge.launchpad.net
<mdke> oh no, perhaps that's my bad
<kagou> hi
<mrevell> hi kagou
<kagou> i'v a question on PPA. Compiling an universe package, we had to change "Section: graphics" on debian/control to "Section: universe/graphics". This allow building under PPA
<kagou> But after, a MOTU must have to make change back before uploading our package no ?!
<Hobbsee> mrevell: please please please get the stuff on components fixed.
<Hobbsee> (the documentation)
<Hobbsee> kagou: you dont need to change it as a MOTU, because ubuntu has archive admins and tools to force it that way
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I think it is fixed. At least, cprov was happy.
<mrevell> Let me quote you the line and then tell me what you tihnk.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: perhaps people havent read it yet.  *looks for teh link*
<kagou> Hobbsee, oh that's great ! Thanks
<mrevell> Sorry phone rang
<Hobbsee> mrevell: no dice.
<mrevell> "the relevant sections (following the ogre model) of the primary Ubuntu archive - e.g. if your package is targeted to main your dependencies will be satisfied from main, whereas if your package is targeted to universe your dependencies will be satisfied from main and universe."
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it hasnt seemed to change at all
<Hobbsee> (and my X died, while upgrading pam)
<mrevell> hey schwuk
<schwuk> lo mrevell
<schwuk> you sent me those flight details yet mrevell?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: hmph. So, that second bullet in the dependencies section isn't enough?
<mrevell> schwuk: er
<mrevell> schwuk: No.
<schwuk> mrevell: :)
<mrevell> schwuk: :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: oh, hmm. i went to step 4 and looked there
<mrevell> schwuk: It's lovely to know you want to share a combined 13 hours of my company in a confined space.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: right, of course. let me change that.
<schwuk> mrevell: ;) what about the week and a half sharing a room? What would Mrs mrevell say?
<Hobbsee> mmm.  that's better.  i doubt some people will understand it, though
<mrevell> schwuk: I think our secret is safe.
<Moniker42> hey, do i need to be a mod/owner of a project to be able to add a meeting?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Perhaps a separate "OgreModel" page, linked to from there, would be helpful. what do you think?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: why does it even need to be called that?  as in, do you need to say it's the ogre model and such?
<Hobbsee> or can you just say that, unlike ubuntu, components are not done automatically, so if you wish to build for main, you can leave the package as is, and if you wish to build for universe, you need to use section x.
<Hobbsee> really, i wouldnt mention the ogre model at all - most people dont understand components, let alone fancy terms for them.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Okay, so you think "ogre model" as a name will lead to more confusion than clarification.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: well, you can do a straw poll around the core devs and MOTU if you wish - i doubt many of them will have heard of it - but will instantly understand when they consult wikipedia
<Hobbsee> and those are the ones who tend to know the most about the packaging systems.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Right. Although activity in this channel suggests that a lot of the people interested in PPA aren't core devs or MOTU, so maybe the term ogre model really isn't the best to use. I need to think of a neat way to describe it.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: you assume that all the people who are using it are asking questions.  i dont think this is the case.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I don't make that assumption :) There are a lot of questions from people who are new to packaging, which is great, and so that guide needs to cater for them. (By the way, this is my way round about way of agreeing that "ogre model" isn't the best term to use).
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> and a lot of them will have some idea of revu, and maybe have submitted a package there, in which case i think saying how ubuntu is different to ppa is important.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: well, your statement seemed to make that, even if it was unintended :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: you'll be around for the PPA/packaging talk, i take it?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yes, absolutely!
<mrevell> Hobbsee: And then turning the results into better PPA docs.
<Hobbsee> good
<Ubotu> New bug: #139071 in launchpad-bazaar ""entire diff" subscription option can't always work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139071
<mrevell> Hobbsee: So, this step 4...
<mrevell> Hobbsee: We skipped it in our conversation the other day.
<Hobbsee> i thought i gave you a thing of what to say later
<popey> hey mrevell, schwuk where are you flying from?
<popey> two-bit out of town airport in brum?
<mrevell> popey: I'm going from Heathrow on Virgin.
<schwuk> popey: depends on whether mrevell sends me details or I book $random_flight
<popey> :)
* popey will be going to fosssssssscamp
<popey> so will probably not need flight details I suspect
<popey> i take it virgin from lhr is an acceptable "cheapest" flight for canonical?
<mrevell> popey: You'll be almost certainly flying different times to us, I tihnk
<popey> and different days :)
<mrevell> popey: Yes, the Virgin flight is the cheapest we could find from lhr
<mrevell> popey: Yeah, different times/days/whatever :)
<popey> groovy, ta, saves me looking
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i had "As there is no override system, you have to upload your package to the right/desired component. This will default to the 'main' component. If you wish for your package to go into universe, in debian/control, use this syntax 'Section: universe/devel.' "
<Hobbsee> mrevell: if you want some words, use "Unlike the ubuntu archive, there is no override system - you have to upload your package to the right/desired component. This will default to the 'main' component. If you wish for your package to go into universe, in debian/control, use this syntax 'Section: universe/devel.' "
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Thanks. Do you think we need to explain the override system?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: unsure.  i'd try with that, and see how many questions you get from it - as in, point people to that, and tehn see if they have questions.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: seeing as teh overrides are kind of explained in the next sentence anyway
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Okay, thanks.
<Hobbsee> no problem
<huats> mrevell: I have a question regarding ppa... I did an error in the naming of a package... my fisrt revision was called without the trailing ~ppa... So right now, that I want to build various temporary versions that are called ~ppaX I can't build them... is there a way to remove the first one or not ?
<mrevell> Hi huats
<huats> mrevell: Did I forgot to say Hi ??? I am sorry...
<mrevell> huats: No problem :) I just wanted to let you know that I'd seen your message, while I find an answer.
<Hobbsee> huats: why cant you build them?
<huats> mrevell: since I saw you talking here for a moment, I thought II've already say a little hello... but I didn't... and it just occured to me when you said it :-)
<mrevell> :)
<huats> Hobbsee: apparently they are pending ...
<huats> Hobbsee: Hi by the way ;-)
<Hobbsee> huats: right, because a ~ppaX version is lower than a normal version.  you need to use an epoch on the version, or use 0.0.2~really0.0.1~ppa1
<huats> so I increment the for ubuntu2 to ubuntu3~really2~ppa1 
<huats> ?
<Hobbsee> what's hte version number that you wanted to use originally?
<huats>  - 0.9.10-2ubuntu2
<huats> that was my first build... and the cause of the pb.
<huats> so right now I build with : flightgear - 0.9.10-2ubuntu2~ppaX
<Hobbsee> yep, and it'll die
<huats> where X is incremented
<Hobbsee> huats: are you planning to upload this to ubuntu, btw?
<huats> yep
<ion_> I could be missing something important, but seems to me that -2ubuntu2+ppaX should work as well.
<Hobbsee> ion_: oh, good point.
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 2ubuntu2+ppaX gt 2ubuntu2 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<huats> so I change the ~ by a  +
<huats> ?
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 2ubuntu2~ppaX gt 2ubuntu2 && echo true
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$
<Hobbsee> huats: yes, that will work.
<Hobbsee> ion_: i can never remember all the ascii characters and which are above and below
<ion_> Making the prompt contain the return value of the previous command for the win. ;-)
<Hobbsee> ion_: yeah, well :)
<huats> hehe, thanks for the tip...
<ion_> In fact, as a string comparison, ~ is way higher than most ASCII characters, but theres a special case for it in dpkg.
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<ion_> Also 2ubuntu2ppaX would work.
<huats> Hobbsee: and will it be ok to be automatially imported in ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> huats: no, you need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<Hobbsee> and the sponsorship process
<huats> it is already in universe.... it is a bug fix
<Hobbsee> there's a section there on sponsoring debdiffs, last i checked.
<huats> yep
<huats> I've seen it
<huats> thanks
<Hobbsee> huats: the version will need a normal version number to go into ubuntu. i think i misread your question
<huats> ok
<Hobbsee> ie, 2ubuntu2
<huats> teh thing is that I can't rebuild a version 2ubuntu2 right ? so I will have to increment to 2ubuntu3 for the inclusion ?
<Hobbsee> er, can you just upload 2ubuntu2 again?
<huats> I dont think so...
<Hobbsee> if ppa's arent rejecting uploads for version numbers below what's already there...
<Hobbsee> hm
<huats> mrevell: may be you can confirm that
<huats> ?
<Hobbsee> no, you'll use 2ubuntu2 for inclusion.  for ubuntu revisions, we tend to use debdiff's anyway
<huats> ok
<Hobbsee> i think iv'e seen where a package cant be uploaded again
<mrevell> huats: You may need to ask an admin to remove the package
<huats> mrevell: ok, I just need to ask that n the mailing list ? like it happens yesterday ? or is there a dedicated address not to pollute everyone...
<mrevell> huats: You can drop a mail to help@launchpad.net, which I monitor, and I'll forward that to cprov, the main PPA dev.
<huats> mrevell: ok, thanks...
<mrevell> huats: That'll be fixed pretty soon - i.e. we'll have UI that'll let you delete packages in your PPA
<huats> mrevell: ok great
<soren> mwh: You remember the Apache proxy issue with codebrowse last week?
<mwh> soren: yeppers
<soren> mwh: It turns out that Apache is actually doing the right thing... If the first line of the response is not a valid HTTP/blahblah response line, a proxy is supposed to assume that the backend is an http 0.9 server.
<soren> mwh: http 0.9 did not have headers, so it just assumes the entire response is the body.
<mwh> oh, ok
<soren> soren: It looks weird, but it's actually dtrt.
<soren> Go figure :)
<mwh> so how does ProxyBadRequest fit in to this?
<mwh> is it just that the documentation lies about the default?
<soren> No. ProxyBadRequest does not even come into play.
<soren> ProxyBadRequest decides how to handle a malformed response.
<soren> The response i not malformed. It's a valid HTTP 0.9 response :)
<mwh> oh crivens
* mwh hums his usual song about cherrypy
<soren> One could argue that it should be configurable, but heck, if your backend is too b0rken to even give you a valid http response line..
<mwh> though i suppose i should check that it's really that that is at fault
<Ubotu> New bug: #139090 in launchpad-answers "Karma not updated properly?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139090
<AlinuxOS> hello all, I would like to translate this https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/libwnck
<AlinuxOS> may I contact Jeff via IRC?
<AlinuxOS>  danilos hello ;)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: why not try https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/libwnck instead?
<danilos> AlinuxOS: and I am pretty sure jdub is not the maintainer of libwnck :)
<AlinuxOS> looooooolz :FD
<AlinuxOS> so what's that ? 
<AlinuxOS> danilos, ?
<danilos> AlinuxOS: hum, that question is more suitable for GNOME channels :)
<AlinuxOS> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/libwnck <-- ?
<danilos> ah, that?
<AlinuxOS> yes
<danilos> well, that's there to enable bug tracker linkage, I think
<danilos> just like you can find many other programs
<AlinuxOS> ah...ok
<AlinuxOS> danilos, thanks, you are helpfull as always ;)
<danilos> (and once we have better sync with upstream, we'll also offer directly translating upstream software there, but we are far off still)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: you are welcome :)
<mwhudson> hm, is there a review meeting in 10 minutes?
<mwhudson> in which case i had better have lunch
<barry> mwhudson: t-5
<barry> Welcome everyone to the weekly EU/US launchpad review team meeting.  For the next 20-45 minutes we'll be discussing the review process of the launchpad application.
<barry> == Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Next meeting  * Queue status  * Branches with conflicts  * Mentoring update
* barry curses cut-n-paste
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry> who's here today?
<BjornT> me
<Nafallo> why? that was easiter to read :-)
<sinzui> me
<mwhudson> me
<barry> Nafallo: :)
<barry> there are no apologies for today; salgado, SteveA, bac, intellectronica, jvt ping
<salgado> me
<barry>  * Next meeting
<mwhudson> who is this jvt character people keep talking about
<barry> same time same place?  does anybody know they won't be there?
<mwhudson> i will be on leave
<mwhudson> but i'm on leave all week, so that's not very exciting for meeting-scheduling reasons
<barry> okay everybody.  mwhudson gets all reviews next week :)
<bac> me
<intellectronica> me
<salgado> mwh, don't forget to update the PendingReviews page to say you'll be on leave. :)
<barry> cool.  if there are no objections, we'll just meet here same time and place next week
<barry> salgado: good point!
<mwhudson> salgado: done that already :)
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry> looks like we have 16 needs-reviews over the sla.  is anybody blocked on anything?
<statik> me
<barry> statik: is that a roll call ack or are you blocked?
<statik> barry: delayed roll call ack. I'm late with my reviews and mentoring, but am locking myself in a hole away from IRC today to tear through them
<barry> statik: cool, thanks.  if you (or anyone) can't get through all the reviews on your queue let me know.  i'm done with mine so i can take some load
<salgado> I can do a few more reviews this week as I am done with mine as well
<barry> our general queue looks pretty good, just 4 unallocated branches
<kiko> I will do my last one today!
<salgado> although I still have one big review from mwhudson to mentor
<barry> salgado, kiko: excellent.
<barry> salgado: are you going to do a general queue assignment today?
<kiko> salgado, barry: we will have to accept cprov's branches. I can help.
<salgado> barry, i didn't allocate them because they were added to the review queue after the deadline, so I wanted to give some priority to the ones that went in at the right time
<sinzui> salgado: what about the 1.1.9 (critical)?
<barry> salgado: good point, thanks.  i wonder if we need to somehow mark such post-deadline branches in the general queue?
<salgado> I don't think it'd be fair for me and barry to start reviewing these while there are other pending reviews
<barry> kiko: all three of cprov's branches are for 1.1.9?
<salgado> sinzui, what's that?
<cprov> barry: yes, they are
<sinzui> salgado: cprov/launchpad/trivialities-2 says it is critical (but I do not see kiko or SteveA meantioned)
<barry> cprov: your bug-128126 branch looks very weird in pending-reviews.  what's up with that?
<bac> can it be trivial and critical at the same time?
<cprov> barry:  I don't know I can't spot any typo
<sinzui> bac: It can if the change is text that really must change.
<kiko> :)
<barry> i'm not mentoring so i can definitely take some review load.  so if anybody is swamped and needs to unload a branch let me know.  otherwise i'll start picking off the general queue today and see how many i can get through
<barry> the other late arrival is jtv's branch.  anyone know more about that?
<salgado> sinzui, I haven't seen that.  but also I'm not sure that (critical) means reviewers should do that first even though it was added late to the review queue
<barry> sinzui: you did a pre-impl call with jtv about that.  is that a critical 1.1.9 fix?
<sinzui> no, that problem is 18 months old
<barry> sinzui: okay thanks.  i'll work on cprov's first then
<barry> any other queue related status?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry>  * Branches with conflicts
<barry> i just wanted to mention something that i've noticed and see what y'all think about it.  it's inevitable that some branches get into conflict by the time you start to review them.  i've had very mixed success trying to review and test conflicted branches.  often if it's not a trivial fix or in current.sql, i'll just bounce the review immediately
<barry> with an email to the author to please resolve their conflicts before i can finish the review
<barry> i'm wondering 1) has anybody else had problems like this; 2) does our process need to account for this situation?
<salgado> we could change jamesh's pending-reviews script to send these notifications when they found conflicts
<salgado> s/they/it/
<BjornT> ime, most of the conflicts are trivial, it's not often that i have to wait for someone to resolve the conflicts.
<barry> salgado: only for needs-review branches probably
<BjornT> but i do agree that the pending-reviews script should be sending notifications (not only for conflicts)
<bac> barry:  if the conflict is easy to resolve i've tried.  other times when it was more involved i bounced it
<barry> BjornT: do you typically fix the conflict before you start your review?
<barry> bac: that's what i do too, but i don't think it's a reviewer's responsibility.  think of it as a favor :)  i usually won't spend much time trying to resolve them either (maybe 5 - 10 minutes tops)
<salgado> if the review is really trivial I only point it during the review.  otherwise I bounce to the author asking for the conflict to be resolved
<BjornT> barry: no. i usally point out the conflict in the review, but nothing else. often it's obvious how the reviewee will resolve the conflicts, so there's no point in blocking on that.
<barry> i ask because often the conflict will prevent you from running the test or the demo url, which i always try to do
<barry> so to run the test or demo, you have to resolve the conflict or bounce it and let the author fix it
<BjornT> barry: no it won't. i usually get the branch, rather than trying to merge it.
<barry> BjornT: good point
<barry> BjornT: i think getting the branch though will not let 'make lint' do it's job
<barry> (because lint.sh only looks at uncommitted changes)
<statik> barry: I noticed the same thing. I think the fix here is to be able to tell make lint to run over files which have changed in particular revisions
<BjornT> barry: yes, that's true. we should add a command for checking all files that have been changed compared to a parent branch.
<statik> even better
<Ubotu> New bug: #139126 in soyuz "queue override does not really accept multiple packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139126
<barry> BjornT: good idea.  that would also make the command more useful to authors.  i know /i/ typically don't run lint until my branch has several commits (or maybe just before i submit the branch).  by that time, with current lint.sh, you get no errors by default
<sinzui> barry: It does take much to make lint check all the files.
* sinzui does it all the time
<barry> sinzui: only downside is that you might get lots of errors not related to code your branch touches
* barry isn't sure what the state of lint.sh over the entire code base is
<sinzui> barry: I haven't experience that in 6 months
<salgado> isn't there a bug for the pending-reviews script to run "make lint"?
<salgado> that won't work for conflicted branches, though
<barry> bug 113626 i think
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 113626 in launchpad "pending-reviews should run and display the output of make lint" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113626
<barry> cool.  let's see if we can get someone to look at that.  sounds like we have some good strategies for dealing with conflicted branches and don't need any additional policy
<barry> anything else?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry> so, mentors and mentorees, how's it going? any issues or questions?
<mwhudson> it's going fine for me
<mwhudson> i wasn't scrambling to get any difficult branches of my own into 1.1.9 though, which has to help
<bac> i've mentored one review for intellectronica and he'd done a good job
<mwhudson> the process of being mentored isn't documented at all clearly
<sinzui> Is there a standard rule for when the mentor does his review?
<bac> sinzui:  no
<intellectronica> it's all good. i'm getting ready to send a review for my second (and rather big) branch later today. getting very useful tips from bac
<sinzui> statik: I ask because I think mpt is going on vacation and I think he needs a review.
<mwhudson> like: are trainee reviewers allowed to set reviews to merge-approved ?
<barry> mwhudson: yep.  it's probably not documented at all!  i'll see if i can write up my thoughts on the reviewers tips page
<mwhudson> barry: that would be good
<statik> sinzui: that review is fine, I read through it yesterday and should have sent a mail last night so mpt could land. sending it now
<barry> sinzui: if your mentor goes on leave, you should round up a backup mentor.  be proactive.
* sinzui eye's abrry
* barry eyes abrry too!
* sinzui needs more coffee and to type slower
<barry> :)
<barry> sinzui: yes, i can help once mpt disappears
<barry> anything else?
<sinzui> barry: statik is the reviewer, mpt is the reviewee
<bac> sinzui:  barry is going to make lots of UI changes in mpt's absence.  :)
<Nafallo> hehe
* barry emits a sinister laugh
* sinzui looks forward to the return of the blink tag
* Nafallo fears sinzui 
<barry> i just wanted to say thanks to everyone for working so hard and so well on reviews.  we're managing a big influx of reviewers and i really appreciate all the mentor efforts to make this go smoothly!
<barry> if there's nothing else...
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> MEETING ENDS
<mwhudson> thanks barry
<Hobbsee> barry: when does mpt disappear?
<barry> thanks everyone!
* mwhudson finally has lunch
<statik> sinzui: just noticed you have a branch in your queue marked needs-conditional, I assume that is merge-conditional?
<barry> Hobbsee: i don't honestly know
<sinzui> Hobbsee: Friday I think
<Hobbsee> right, OK
* Hobbsee wants to whine about $herpetbug not being fixed before then
<sinzui> statik: I'll drink more coffee and type slower
* barry goes off to type up the meeting minutes
<Ubotu> New bug: #139132 in soyuz "Extra-Overrides support for NoMoreAptFtpArchive infrastructure" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139132
<Ubotu> New bug: #139133 in malone "externalbugtracker.get_external_bug_tracker needs to be refactored" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139133
<Ubotu> New bug: #139135 in soyuz ""atomic-dists-change" support for NoMoreAptFtpArchive" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139135
<Ubotu> New bug: #139136 in soyuz "NoMoreAptFtpArchive infrastructure needs to generate bzip2 indexes as well" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139136
<Rinchen> oooh
<Rinchen> <newz2000> btw, the search box on help.launchpad.net is working now
<kiko> yes! mdke!
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<dorto> wasn't there a PPA class at UTC 15:00 on this channel?
<Hobbsee> in 24 hours, i thought
<dorto> Oh, is it September 13, thanks.
<Hobbsee> heh.  western australian, bitten by timezones?
<Hobbsee> no, wait, that cant be it.
<Hobbsee> you must be in asia somewhere
<dorto> yeah, Asia it is :)
<kiko> salgado, is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/5977 still relevant?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 5977 in malone "Person Bugs pages seem to be incomplete" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: when is the "soyuz should, but does not reject any uploads lower than what's already in your ppa" bug going to be fixed?
<Hobbsee> oh damn, i wanted cprov-lunch 
<Hobbsee> sorry, my brain's died today
<kiko> Hobbsee, is there a bug filed for that?
<Hobbsee> kiko: unsure.  i suspect so.  i didnt file one
<salgado> Many people expect their "Reported bugs" and "Subscribed bugs" (and probably also "Commented bugs") lists -- unlike other bug lists -- to include Fix Released, Won't Fix, Invalid, and duplicate bugs.
<salgado> kiko, looks like it does, yes
<salgado> or do we include bugs in those statuses now?
<kiko> salgado, well, we offer advanced search for them.
<salgado> I think it has always been there, no?
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> well, not /always/ but for a long time
<BjornT> kiko, salgado: i think at least "Reported bugs" should include all bugs, no matter what their status are, and also include duplicates.
<BjornT> the type of users that can't find their reported bugs in the list don't know how to use the advanced search
<mwhudson> codebrowse is offline briefly, code being updated
<mwhudson> back again
<Ubotu> New bug: #139157 in malone "+text version of bug does not include bug tags" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139157
<Ubotu> New bug: #139161 in loggerhead "Starting loggerhead process may not close it's stdin and stdout properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139161
<Ubotu> New bug: #139162 in soyuz "Store the pristine debian/changelog for each SourcePackageRelease" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139162
<Ubotu> New bug: #139176 in rosetta "Import queue with filtering doesn't work right" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139176
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<intellectronica> good morning mpt, and happy new jewish year!
<kiko> hello mpt 
<laga> hey guys. i'm building on my ppa. in the logs, i get "Could not connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.90.217), connection timed out"
<laga> is that normal?
<laga> that kinda prevents me from building my packages :/
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> laga, what logs?
<kiko> it works for me, btw
<Ng> laga: are you required to go to some kind of proxy for web access?
<mpt> intellectronica, a dank aych
<laga> Ng: this is the ppa itself.
<laga> kiko: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9257475/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.mythplugins_0.20.99%2Btrunk14489-0ubuntu0%7Emythbuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<intellectronica> mpt: we should really start an ubuntu yiddish translations team
<intellectronica> mpt: we shall produce a derivative distro called oibuntu
<laga> kiko: it should use libmyth-dev from my ppa. instead, it gets libmyth-dev from universe (or multiverse) which won't work.
<kiko> laga, that's odd.
<elmo> should be fixed now
<laga> elmo: is there any progress on hosting for mythbuntu?
<kiko> laga, please retry your build, it was transient.
<laga> kiko: ok. thanks.
<elmo> laga: working on it...
<laga> elmo: that's great to hear. thanks.
<mdke> kiko: rocking
<kiko> :)
<mdke> danilos: around?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139190 in launchpad "html validation errors in blueprint workload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139190
<danilos> mdke: just heading out (well, updating GNOME release notes, and then heading out)
<mdke> danilos: ok, I'll email; thanks for your replies today
<danilos> mdke: np, then I'll try to reply first thing in the morning tomorrow :)
<MONODA> hi
<MONODA> what is this channel for?
<LaserJock> for development and support of http://launchpad.net
<superm1_> is bazaar.launchpad.net down right now?
<superm1_> on my regular laptop that i use to upload to it, i'm getting supermario@portablemario:~/Software/source/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-lirc-generator/mythbuntu-lirc-generator-0.12$ bzr pullUsing saved location: sftp://superm1@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-lirc-generator/
<superm1_> Permission denied (publickey).
<superm1_> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<radix> superm1_: public key authentication failed
<superm1_> radix, its the same key that i've got on LP
<superm1_> and have had up there for a year
<radix> superm1_: oh well, something is wrong, are you sure you've loaded it into your agent or whatever?
<superm1_> haven't changed my agent or anything either
<laga> superm1_: i'll try to commit a change
<superm1_> k
<radix> it's working here
<radix> oops, that was http
<superm1_> hmpf, what else could have happened then, my public key is working to ssh into other boxes
<radix> apparently it's not working
<laga> yeah
<superm1_> okay good to know
<laga> it's broken here as well
<radix> sorry, my --remembered URL was the http one :)
<radix> (for 'bzr missing')
<superm1_> well laga i can't pull your changes then.
<superm1_> :)
<radix> superm1_: if you're only pulling you can use http
<superm1_> good point
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> ssh to bazaar.launchpad.net still not working ?
<radix> mwhudson; still not working
<mwhudson> pish
<radix> sorry ;)
<mdke> good word pish
<radix> "I am assured that this means 'tired'"
<pitoow> i need help to decrypt my email using FireGPG
<pitoow> somenone help me ?
<mwhudson> radix: i'm much more capable of doing something about this than you :)
<radix> mwhudson: fair enough. get to work!
<yml> hello launchpaders,
<mwhudson> radix: it's 2130 for me, so i'll stretch as far as bothering the sysadmins
<yml> Is it only me or launchpad is down
<mwhudson> yml: what do you mean by down?
<yml> I mean bzr push sftp://
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> yes, it is
<mwhudson> hopefully not for much longer...
<yml> Is there place where I can see this?
<mwhudson> see what?
<yml> like the news for launchpad
<mwhudson> it wasn't a planned outage
<yml> today the weather is fine people at canonical are happy and by the way bzr push is down   
<mwhudson> yeah, that would be good i guess
<yml> :()
<yml> yes informative
<yml> thank you 
<mvo> is it just me or is https://launchpadlibrarian.net not responding?
<jelmer> mwhudson: can you perhaps paste that error you had in zbr-svn yesterday or file a bug report?
<jelmer> the paste.net url seems to have expired
<mwhudson> that's rubbish of it
<mwhudson> aw heck
<mwhudson> my bzr.dev checkout is 0.92.0dev0
<mwhudson> which means bzr-svn doesn't want to know about it
<yml> is there a way to get bzr-svn to work on windows without recompiling svn?
<mwhudson> jelmer: iirc, it was a non-ascii bytestring being passed to SingleBranchingScheme.is_branch_parent
<mwhudson> jelmer: and self.path was unicode
<jelmer> yml: there should be a link to a precompiled fixed svn on the bzr-svn wiki
<jelmer> mwhudson: what repository?
<yml> jelmer : thank you 
<yml> I am going to check this
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> jelmer: codespeak.net
<jelmer> mwhudson: do you have a full URL? I think I should be able to reproduce
<mwhudson> jelmer: url for what?
<mwhudson> i was trying to push pydoctor
<mwhudson> pushing what's at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/pydoctor/dev to http://codespeak.net/svn/user/mwh/pydoctor/trunk
<jelmer> mwhudson: thanks!
#launchpad 2007-09-13
<Ubotu> New bug: #139247 in launchpad-bazaar "bzr+ssh:// cannot be used to branch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139247
<andresj> hello everybody, does someone know how can I upload the .orig.tar.gz file to PPA Build Service?
<andresj> nobody?
<RAOF> andresj: You need to build the source package with the "-sa" switch.  This says "include orig.tar.gz, even if you think you don't need it".
<andresj> RAOF, thanks. I just received a reply in the launchpad-users mailing list telling me the same, :), but thanks anyways ;)
<RAOF> Heh, just saw that ;)
<andresj> hahaha
<andresj> yeah! uploading it... :)
<andresj> is there a way to tell dput to inform me how much time is left in the upload, the percentage etc. (like wget?)
<Ubotu> New bug: #139275 in launchpad "show why mirrors are disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139275
<Ubotu> New bug: #139281 in launchpad "PPA directory doesn't update with username" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139281
<spiv> I see :)
<spiv> Oops, I should learn how to drive my IRC client...
* spiv -> food
<carlos> morning
<soren> The PPA Soyuz magic still only runs every 20 minutes, right?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139327 in malone "comments are missing in +text view" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139327
<bac> stevea: ping
<SteveA> hi bac 
<bac> SteveA:  hi steve.  do you still do little LP admin tasks or is that all kiko now
<SteveA> I can do some
<bac> SteveA:  a friend of mine wants to have a project marked as a project group.  could you do that?
<SteveA> probably.  I've never had cause to try.
<bac> SteveA:  oh, ok then.  i'll leave it for kiko to do next week when things calm down.
<SteveA> historically, we've tried to keep project groups for well-known large projects
<SteveA> or those projects that oversee several other projects
<SteveA> so that's why it requires an admin to do it
<bac> SteveA:  yes, it is the latter with ambitions for the former.  :)
<bac> SteveA:  but they are a well funded group with multiple projects that need to live under an umbrella.  sounds like a good fit.
<erdesc> lo
<Ubotu> New bug: #139343 in launchpad "Launchpad PPA - rejected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139343
<ubotu> New bug: #139360 in blueprint "DateTimeParser fails silently for certain inputs" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139360
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : https://launchpad.net/ | PPA and Packaging 101: Thu 13 Sep 2007, 1500UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 13 Sep 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Rinchen> hmm it's time
<jrib> time?
<Rinchen> time for a meeting :-)
<jrib> oh, I see.  the 1400UTC meeting as listed after the 1500UTC event :)
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.  For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development.
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<cprov> me
<Rinchen> me
<mrevell> me
<intellectronica> me
<allenap> me
<gmb> me
<jtv> me
<jamesh> me
<salgado> me
<sinzui> me
<BjornT> me
<jsk_> me
<turox> me
<bigjools> me
<adeuring> me
<matsubara> me
<carlos> me
<ddaa> me
<statik> me
<schwuk> me
<mthaddon> me
<damon_> me
<danilos> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<SteveA>  * Brad Crittenden (bac) may be late or absent due to dental appointment
<SteveA>  * <stub> I'm not available
<SteveA>  * <mpt> I won't be here.
<SteveA>  * barry won't be here next week
<SteveA> The agenda
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<damon_> oops sorry I am an hour early, so I'm not really here :)
<ddaa> mwhudson: was last seen going to lunch, and should be there any minute
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Policy about what 'critical' means - SteveA
<SteveA>  (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Next meeting, same time next week.  Anyone know they won't be here?
<Rinchen> mwhudson here?
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<Rinchen> thanks ddaa 
<kiko> me
<SteveA>  * matsubara to get feedback from team leads about any security concerns in giving them access to the shared staging mailbox (unfinished from last week)
<matsubara> SteveA: this week I emailed all team leads the credentials to access the staging inbox.
<matsubara> SteveA: so I think it's done
<SteveA> so, are you expecting a response from all team leads?
<SteveA> like either "here are security concerns" or "I have no security concerns" ?
<SteveA> or... is silence equivalent to "no concerns" ?
<kiko> SteveA, we discussed the concerns on-list
<statik> I have no security concerns
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> and matsubara sent the passwords out
<Rinchen> SteveA, what kiko sent. I approved (perhaps kiko did as well).
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA> thanks guys
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 46572, 137140, 139385
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46572 in launchpad "+ubuntupkg page needs packaging uniqueness validator" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46572
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137140 in malone "Oops linking cve entry to a bug report that had the bug target modified" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137140
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139385 in blueprint "OOPS searching for * (asterisk) while adding a specification dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139385
<matsubara> salgado can you take 46572?
<matsubara> Any volunteers for bug 137140? (no volunteers last week)
<matsubara> jsk or intellectronica: can any of you take 139385?
<intellectronica> happy to take that
<matsubara> thanks intellectronica 
<salgado> matsubara, I can try to squeeze it in, but I'd gladly mentor you if you want. :)
<Rinchen> salgado, nice try. :-)  
<ubotu> New bug: #139385 in blueprint "OOPS searching for * (asterisk) while adding a specification dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139385
<Rinchen> matsubara, how frequent is the cve oops?
<matsubara> BjornT: can you help me find someone for the cve one?
<BjornT> matsubara: yeah. assign it to me.
<gmb> I'll take it.
<matsubara> Rinchen: not frequent. happened some times last week
<gmb> ... or not.
<Rinchen> thanks.
<BjornT> gmb: well, you can take it :)
<matsubara> thanks BjornT and gmb 
<matsubara> is there any infrastructure way of get rid of those race conditions? 
<SteveA> what's the race condition exactly?
<matsubara> SteveA: when you open the same page in 2 different tabs, modify it in one and try to modify the stale page in the second tab
<mwhudson> me (sorry)
<BjornT> matsubara: bug 137140 is not a race condition, though
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137140 in malone "Oops linking cve entry to a bug report that had the bug target modified" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137140 - Assigned to Graham Binns (gmb)
<BjornT> matsubara: the old page should still work
<SteveA> matsubara: I think if a user does that, it shouldn't OOPS, but they will lose data
<BjornT> (since it's modifying the bug, not the bugtask)
<SteveA> at worst it should give an UFD error
<matsubara> BjornT: sorry if I used the wrong term, but the pattern I described above (modifying an stale page) happens quite frequently and it usually oops. 
<SteveA> we can add some infrastructure to record a kind of version number for the state of a bug
<SteveA> and check that hasn't increased when a bug page is updated
<SteveA> it'll get a bit complicated though
<jsk_> SteveA: something like this may be necessary for undoing mass bug edits.
<SteveA> so, it's something we could look into.  I don't think the problems happen often enough to make it worth the complexity just now, though
<SteveA> certainly not in the next few development cycles
<jamesh> we have date_last_updated, which is kind of like a version number for the bug
<SteveA> so, we could put that in the form as a hidden field
<SteveA> and compare that when the form is submitted
<jamesh> (iirc, bugzilla uses the last update date for this purpose too)
<SteveA> however, for example, adding a comment while someone edits status
<SteveA> should not cause the status change to fail, and should not cause adding the comment to fail
<SteveA> I don't want to design this feature in this meeting, thoughf
<SteveA> so, let's continue in a mailing list thread
<matsubara> right. thanks for input SteveA, jamesh 
<SteveA> matsubara: would you start a mailing list thread about conflict detection on bug pages?
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> anything else from your OOPS report?
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done with the oops section. thank you
<SteveA> thanks!
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi all. I did a round of checking last night with folks on the critical bugs and I am aware of all their current status. Thus, nothing for today unless anyone has a question. 
<Rinchen> out of the two, 1 was on pqm and the other is merge-conditional
<SteveA> Rinchen: any critical bugs that people from our user community would be interested in, or reassured to hear that we are working on?
<SteveA> that's one of the purposes of having this section in the public meeting
<Rinchen> the only of interest is to the distro team I believe which was merged.  bug 138620
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138620 in soyuz "change-override.py -S doesn't move binaries with different names from source" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138620 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Hobbsee> as an aside, it's an interesting question about how people who know what's going on can escalate bugs which really really need to be fixed pronto, whereas the people that they're talking to dont understand the severity, as they dont do that particular area.  like with some of the ppa ones
<SteveA> Rinchen: ok.  Please mention such bugs in this section of the meeting, or say "there are no such bugs".
<cprov> Rinchen: it got merged (with a poor commit message, sorry) on RF 4864
<Hobbsee> (i think that vaguely ties in with your point)
<SteveA> cprov: mainline 4864 I assume?
<SteveA> cprov: seeing as there are various branches in RF.
<cprov> Rinchen: I will organize the cherrypick this afternoon
<Rinchen> cprov, thank you sir
<kiko> cprov, wink :)
<cprov> SteveA: yes, mainline, sorry
<SteveA> Hobbsee: mrevell is a good point of contact for these things
<kiko> SteveA, RF XXXX is a synonym for RF mainline XXXX
<SteveA> he can escalate an issue, and can also bring it up in a section of this meeting
<cprov> kiko: yes, really sorry about that.
<kiko> cprov, not a big deal, I was just teasing you :)
<SteveA> kiko: that's very unclear.  I want to deprecate it.
<Hobbsee> SteveA: indeed, assuming that he knows that we're right in telling him to escalate it.
<mthaddon> cprov, let me know if you need me to cherry pick
<SteveA> kiko: it causes all sorts of confusion.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I can always check with a colleague, either live or by mail.
<SteveA> Hobbsee: also, matsubara is our QA lead, so you can talk to him too.
<Hobbsee> right
<cprov> mthaddon: yes, I need you, but I today will be really busy, have the PPA-101 meeting 
<SteveA> however, you should only need to do that if the normal processes of using the bugtracker are not working well enough
<Rinchen> Thanks SteveA, back to you
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> There are three proposals for new tags today.
<SteveA> api: A bug related any machine readable output Launchpad provides or should provide 
<SteveA> I'm +1 on that.  Any other comments?
<kiko> +1
<SteveA> edge: Bugs found by beta testers whilst using edge.
<SteveA> there are no examples of bugs that would benefit from this tag.
<mrevell> I added that one as beta testers are now using edge. There are, i think, two issues:
<mrevell> 1. People won't necessarily go to check if the bug they've found on edge is also on production (I think danilos raised that)
<mrevell> 2. We're currently suggesting people add "[edge] " to the bug summary, rather than use a tag. I'm not sure which would be preferable - tag or prefix.
<matsubara> I'm +1 on having such tag. We could email beta testers and ask them to use launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug?field.tag=edge instead
<kiko> I am totally -1 for [edge]  in the subject
<kiko> subject prefixes are the devil's work
<BjornT> why is knowing that a bug exists on edge important?
<kiko> but BjornT's question is mine
<Rinchen> BjornT, to fix prior to roll-out if possible.
<kiko> it is not very useful unless it is edge only
<danilos> I am -1 on both, as I explained earlier to mrevell: these are bugs which are serviced completely by our priorities, and there's no difference from other bugs, since they'll hit production in less than a month
<kiko> Rinchen, only if it is edge-only
<mthaddon> I think we need to be very careful using edge here, since there's an unused edge branch and edge uses the devel branch...
<Rinchen> kiko, yes
<BjornT> Rinchen: what if it's an old bug, that has existed for a long time on production?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: we cant add tags when filing.  [edge]  is likely preferable
<danilos> BjornT: that's exactly the concern 1 mrevell descrribed
<SteveA> mthaddon: let's remove unused branches, or rename them to show they are obsolete
<mthaddon> SteveA, I'm +1 for removing edge branch altogether
<matsubara> Hobbsee: of course you can. the url above should work (at least it worked last time I tried)
<SteveA> mthaddon: please go ahead
<salgado> I thought the edge tag was to indicate bugs that happen only on edge?
<mthaddon> will do, thx
<SteveA> hang on a sec
<SteveA> so, we're talking about wanting to identify bugs that occur on edge
<SteveA> but not on lpnet
<Rinchen> yes
<BjornT> so far i'm -1 for an edge tag. i don't see a good reason for having such a tag
<SteveA> so, that means a regression, or a fault in a new feature
<Rinchen> yes
<SteveA> perhaps we can describe it in those terms then
<SteveA> if it's a regression, the tag should be 'regression'
<mrevell> A next-release tag? Too long, perhaps.
<SteveA> mrevell: we use targeting to a milestone or release for that
<kiko> I am +1 for regression
<kiko> I am -1 for edge
<mrevell> SteveA: Right, yes.
<salgado> what if it's a new feature that exists only on edge and is broken there?
<intellectronica> 'regression' is nice, becuase it doesn't matter where you tested it, only that you might want to fix it before you release
<danilos> kiko: seconded, though, we need to have someone actually use 'regression' first (i.e. someone tracking them to produce a report of regressions), otherwise we can just say in the bug comment "this is a regression"
<Rinchen> intellectronica, maybe. :-)  The question of priority comes into play then too.
<danilos> salgado: that's just a regular bug, imo
<SteveA> I think it should be clear that a reporter saw the problem on edge
<SteveA> because they'd include a URL in the report
<SteveA> that has the word 'edge.launchpad.net' in it
<SteveA> so, enough time on this tag
<SteveA> I want to not approve 'edge'
<Rinchen> mrevell, matsubara,  do you have any heart burn in not having an edge tag and/or edge subject prefix?  Based on the above discussion, I think we may want to wait until we have live reports.
<SteveA> I'd like someone to propose 'regression' as a proposed tag, along with an explanation and links to any example bugs
<mrevell> Rinchen: No heart burn for me.
<Rinchen> Steve beat me to it :-) 
<SteveA> structural-navigation
<kiko> whatever Rinchen says
<SteveA> we discussed this last week.  it's been refined since.  I'm +1 on it.
<SteveA> any comments?
<matsubara> Rinchen: no for me as well
<kiko> FBM
<SteveA> approved.
<SteveA> thanks.
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> App Server reconfig project nearing completion (turning on apache load balancer for lpnet is the last piece of it)
<mthaddon> That and the IP reconfig have been taking most of my time, so that's about it from me
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<SteveA> what about the progress on pqm-in-a-chroot?
<kiko> mthaddon, congratulations on a job well done -- I know it was hard!
<mthaddon> I haven't had a chance to speak with IS since we spoke yesterday but am planning to do so today
<mthaddon> SteveA, ^ about PQM in a chroot
<SteveA> ok.  I won't be around later today.  I want to note that I'm very keen on us using standard dependencies packages
<SteveA> and if we need to change our dependencies packages to satisfy requirements from IS, that's fine
<SteveA> but, *no ad-hoc installs of packages*
<mthaddon> ok, sounds good
<Rinchen> +1
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA> stub isn't here
<SteveA> did he give a DBA report to anyone?
<SteveA> ok, I'll mail stub asking him to send a DBA report to the list
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Does anyone (besides matusbara and mpt) have any RT requests that need attention? If you are blocked on any, please speak now. 
<kiko> Rinchen, those two that I gave you are important for PPAs
<Rinchen> Right. mthaddon has those.
<ubotu> New bug: #139392 in launchpad "wiki spellcheck crashes on Add checked words to dictionary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139392
<Rinchen> thanks kiko
<Rinchen> anyone else?
<bigjools> Rinchen: not blocked but will need work on mirroring for the partner archive
<Rinchen> bigjools, did you get your cron.daily comments back?
<bigjools> an RT is there but there is nothing to mirror yet so I'm not chasing at the moment
<kiko> Rinchen, that's very important in fact
<bigjools> Rinchen: yes, thanks
* Rinchen copies that down.
<Rinchen> thanks
<Rinchen> anyone else?
<Rinchen> Over to you Steve
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<Rinchen> SteveA ^^
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> I have two issues today, both relating to download project files.
<mrevell> If a project has downloadable files, right now we add a link to the Actions menu on the project's overview page. The "Report a bug", "Ask a question", "Help translate" and, optionally, "Mentoring available" buttons are much more visible.
<mrevell> Martin Pool suggests that the page should have a similar "Download files" button, for those projects that have downloadable files. He has reported this as bug 139052.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139052 in launchpad "link to project downloads from the project home page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139052
<mrevell> Martin also reports in bug 139051 that he wants to be able to add "MD5, SHA-1 or GPG signatures" to downloadable files.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139051 in launchpad "project downloads should have a space for gpg signature, sha1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139051
<mrevell> Thanks, back to you Steve.
<SteveA> mrevell: that's interesting.
<SteveA> how is it a "top" issue?  have you had other complaints or indications of support for such a feature?
<mrevell> SteveA: I chose it because it was an issue that I hadn't seen receive discussion on the list but which seemed to me to be important.
<carlos> SteveA: the visibility problem is really a problem
<statik> SteveA: I can remember one other request for signatures
<carlos> It was really hard for me to find them
<SteveA> ok, let's raise the importance of the visibility bug
<jamesh> we have MD5 and SHA1 signatures in the database already
<jamesh> so exposing those is trivial
<SteveA> good point jamesh 
<SteveA> please add that as a comment in the bug
<SteveA> although, perhaps that's not the point...
<SteveA> I mean, what are the signatures meant to show
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> on the one hand, that you got all the bits you expected
<statik> this brings up a question. I feel responsible for those two bugs, but was not aware of them until mrevell brought them up. do we have a process for ensuring that all new bugs are dispatched to a team lead?
<SteveA> for other kinds of checksum / signature they're about showing that the software is actually the download that the maintainers intended you to get
<SteveA> discussion on the list please
<jamesh> a PGP signature tells you that you have the same file as the person who made the signature
<SteveA> as we'
<SteveA> re short on time
<SteveA> thanks mrevell 
<jamesh> a simple MD5 or SHA1 from the same source as the file isn
<jamesh> 't a security measure
<SteveA>  * Policy about what 'critical' means - SteveA
<mrevell> I'll start a thread for discussion
<SteveA> there was some confusion about what we mean by a critical bug
<SteveA> and how this works into our policies for cherrypick requests
<SteveA> so, Rinchen, kiko and I came up with this:
<SteveA> https://launchpad.canonical.com/PolicyandProcess/DefinitionofCriticalPolicy
<SteveA> the policy is pretty final
<SteveA> the table of conditions that are "critical" needs some work
<SteveA> we need to refine the times before something is critical
<SteveA> and add descriptions of the bad things that can happen to various services
<SteveA> please read the page, and mail to the list any additions or changes you recommend
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> SC: not blocked
<SteveA> Foundations: not blocked
<BjornT> Bugs: not blocked
<jtv> Translations: blocked on reviews
<ddaa> Code: not blocked
<Rinchen> Release Team: BLOCKED: looking for owner to bug 88265 - speculatively assigned to jamesh, RT #28907 (staging outgoing bugmail setup), RT #28415 (staging incoming email setup), RT #29080 edge oops rsync to devpad - The RT tickets have been recently commented in denoting them as blockers for Launchpad QA.
<ubotu> Bug 88265 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/88265 is private
<bigjools> Soyuz: not blocked
<schwuk> hwdb: not blocked
<statik> Collaborative Commerce: not blocked
<SteveA> Rinchen: RT 29080 is critical, as it stops us getting value out of edge
<Rinchen> indeed
<SteveA> and I mean "critical"
<SteveA> it means we could be having all sorts of failures on edge
<SteveA> and not find out about them for a long time
<mthaddon> SteveA, I can get any edge log for review on demand, but I agree it needs to be fixed
<SteveA> we should either get this fixed *today*
<SteveA> or stop directing people to edge until it is fixed
<SteveA> we cannot direct people to edge, and ignore OOPSes that occur
<Rinchen> I'll escalate with IS today.
<mwhudson> SteveA: are you going to start a thread about https://launchpad.canonical.com/PolicyandProcess/DefinitionofCriticalPolicy on the mailing list?
<SteveA> Rinchen: ok.  please note -- either we get oopses, or we turn off redirection to edge today.
<SteveA> mwhudson: great idea.  I'll start one after the meeting.
<kiko> SteveA, thanks for eloquently paraphrasing what I said when I discovered this months ago. :)
<SteveA> okay, that's all
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thanks everyone!
<kiko> yay
<mrevell> thanks SteveA
<mwhudson> oh
<kiko> long meeting 
<SteveA> sorry we ran 10 mins over time
<kiko> but fun meeting
<mwhudson> i won't be here next meeting
<mrevell> Reminder: the PPA and Ubuntu Packaging 101 session starts at the top of the next hour. Agenda is at:
<mrevell> https://help.launchpad.net/PPA101
<mwhudson> (was late and missed the appropriate time to say this)
<mwhudson> i'll edit the agenda
<DaveMorris> quickly before the ppa101 is there anyone here who can clear my ppa archive please
<ubotu> New bug: #139398 in malone "In +text pages, links to attachments are missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139398
<cprov> mthaddon: 4864 cherrypick request added, can you check if you have all information you need to perform it ?
<mthaddon> will do
<cprov> mthaddon: thanks
<jono> hello my ppa loving friends :)
<zakame> I heard there was a brawl between package{,r}s here
* statik pays attention
<og3> i heard something similar
<LaserJock> who all is here for PPA101?!
<jrib> me
<kiko> em
<crookedrain> me
<sommer> me as well
<dholbach> me too
<stdin> me
* Rinchen listening in
<dfear_> me too
<og3> me
<kostkon> me
<gonsor> <-
<zakame> cocks a p90
<huats> so do I
<superm1> hey LaserJock 
<onli> well
<Odd_Bloke> me
* jsk_ watching...
<LaserJock> cprov: are you here?
<statik> me
<laga> me
<tezem> me
<imtheface> me
<spenser_> me
<slavik> so ... how do I listen in and such?
<boxobits> me
<fredo> me
<mrevell> LaserJock: hey
<PaoloPinkel> me
<LaserJock> so, who's supposed to be leading this thing?
<jono> me
<jono> erm
<superm1> LaserJock, you?
<jono> not me
<mrevell> LaserJock: cprov twisted my arm to do it :)
<jono> I am here for this thing
<statik> slavik: it's just IRC, you're already in
<predaeus> listening
<dholbach> mrevell: sounds like he was gentle :)
* Hobbsee waves
<mrevell> Hello and welcome to the PPA and Ubuntu Packaging 101 session! LaserJock has kindly already done the roll call!
<slavik> ok, cool (making sure)
<mrevell> Over the past few days, people have added to the session agenda at:
<mrevell> https://help.launchpad.net/PPA101
<mrevell> I'll run through this agenda and leave the experts - i.e. cprov and LaserJock to answer :)
<mrevell> After that, if we have time, I'll take questions from anyone who wants to put one forward.
<mrevell> So, let's have a run-down of what's on the wiki page:
<mrevell>       Basics of Ubuntu packaging (cprov)
<mrevell> How to get and rebuild Ubuntu source packages
<mrevell> Resources for packaging from scratch
<mrevell> Common mistakes
<mrevell> And then
<cprov> I'm here ...
<mrevell> Basics of PPA features (LaserJock)
<mrevell> restarting a failed build
<mrevell> using path overrides in dput.cf
<mrevell> And then
<mrevell> What is the ogre model? (cprov)
<mrevell> PPA version consistency - how to build consistent version between PPA and Ubuntu (cprov)
<mrevell> PPA build timeline - what happens once I upload? (LaserJock)
<mrevell> Troubleshooting (LaserJock)
<mrevell> Looking at a Rejected email
<mrevell> Where to find the build status
<mrevell> What do I do if I've made a mistake?
<mrevell> Getting more help (LaserJock)
<mrevell> Packing for less common architectures (khermans / Kristian Erik Hermansen)
<mrevell> Anything that needs to be considered for amd64/sparc/ppc ?
<mrevell> Wow, there's a lot there.
<mrevell> So, let's kick off with you cprov and the "Basics of Ubuntu packaging"
<LaserJock> hehe, yes, perhaps more than we'll really be able to do
<pedahzur> I'm willing to learn all we have time for! :)
<og3> got time till tomorrow ;)
<LaserJock> cprov: you want me to do this one?
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, please
<mrevell> :)
<LaserJock> ok, so we don't have time to launch into a big session on packaging
<mrevell> pedahzur: We can have another session soon, if there's too much for today
<LaserJock> but there are some basics that are useful when doing PPAs
<pedahzur> mrevell: That's cool too.
<LaserJock> so first off, what does PPA accept?
<LaserJock> it accepts *source* packages
<LaserJock> so you don't want to upload .debs
<cprov> LaserJock:  I'm more interested in what people find 'unclear' in Ubuntu-Packaging-Guide when preparing sources for PPAs
<LaserJock> cprov: k
<LaserJock> anybody actually read the Ubuntu Packaging Guide?
<LaserJock> :-)
<Ng> I have
* sommer admits to reading parts of it.
<boxobits> skimmed it
<stdin> yep, it's good :)
* Jucato raises his hand
* Hobbsee has read most parts of it
<Knightlust> read it too
* DaveMorris read a few key lines
<jos> read it
<pedahzur> I've read through some fo the debian packaging guide.
<cprov> LaserJock: cause I believe that apart from 'versioning' everything in Ubuntu Packaging Guide fits PPA as well
<ubu> read it
<superm1> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<superm1> for those that need it
<damon_> I've read some of it
<LaserJock> ok, are there any parts that people had problems with specifially when it came to PPAs?
<damon_> and I need to read more
<damon_> but I do have a basic question
<damon_> what if my source code is pure python
<superm1> well the big thing i know i ran into with PPAs off the bat was that you need to manually put the section in 
<damon_> do I need to learn all about make files and ./config etc before I can do anything useful?
<LaserJock> damon_: no
<superm1> which isn't addressed in that guide
<Ng> LaserJock: some "DUH!" explicit warnings about making sure you have a sane section would be good :)
<superm1> since there is no override system
<LaserJock> damon_: python packages often use distutils
<Ng> err, what superm1 said ;)
<LaserJock> damon_: check out a similar package from the Ubuntu archive to see how they did it
<cprov> superm1: but it's mentioned in PPAQuickStart
<damon_> LaserJock: thanks
<zakame> <--- letting the build tools take charge, why read fine manuals? :P
<vinze> So is it also possible to package e.g. GTK themes?
<Ng> cprov: when I read that (back in dogfood) I didn't actually know what it was talking about ;)
<LaserJock> it's possible to package basically anything
<cprov> PPA don't automaticaly apply overrides, it doesn't propagate adjustments made on component/section/priority in previous uploads
<superm1> cprov, indeed, but i think people might have needed a clarification on what that meant
<zakame> ah, archive overrides file
<LaserJock> I'm guessing people would find a sample debian/changelog file helpful?
<cprov> superm1: yes, it definitely needs a better description then. Any suggestion ?
<og3> samples are always good
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, debian/{control, changelog} samples
<laga> what has caught me a few times already: the time it takes between the upload and the availability of the source packages at least. i uploaded a package to gutsy and the same package to feisty, with the orig.tar.gz this time. the second upload was reject because the orig.tar.gz was not in the archive yet. 
<superm1> cprov, either attaching a sample to PPAQuickStart, or just showing exactly where the section needs to be placed
<cprov> changelog -> "bar (1.0-21) gutsy; urgency=low" and control -> "Section:  universe/web" are the important bits, IMHO
<LaserJock> and the versioning
<LaserJock> I guess that's in there, nvm
<mrevell> Thanks everyone for your questions but let's allow LaserJock to continue and then have questions later.
<xhaker> cprov, LaserJock: as laga pointed out, ppa requires you to upload the orig.tar.gz . Is there any plans to make ppa able to find the corresponding orig.tar.gz when it is somewhere in ubuntu.
<LaserJock> Ok, so I wanted to say that remember that we deal with source packages, that is .dsc, .diff.gz, and .orig.tar.gz normally
<zakame> as said, let LaserJock shoot you guys first, then we'll ask questions later
<LaserJock> now, to start with you might find it easiest to take an existing Ubuntu package
<LaserJock> you can either apt-get source <packagename>
<LaserJock> and note that you shouldn't do that with sudo
<LaserJock> or you can get the files from Launchpad or archive.ubuntu.com
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Rinchen] : https://launchpad.net/ | PPA and Packaging 101: Thu 13 Sep 2007, 1500UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 20 Sep 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<LaserJock> you can then mess around in the unpacked source package ( dpkg-source -x <package>.dsc if it isn't unpacked already)
<LaserJock> and to rebuild it you can do debuild -S (which is a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot)
<LaserJock> if you need to include the .orig.tar.gz in the upload, like the first time you have that .orig.tar.gz in your PPA
<LaserJock> then add -sa , debuild -S -sa
<LaserJock> the packages need to be signed with your gpg key (the same one that's on Launchpad)
<LaserJock> so make sure that the email address in your changelog entry is the same as in your gpg key
<LaserJock> I would strongly suggest that people test their source package by building them locally into .debs
<LaserJock> a good way to do that is with pbuilder
<superm1> its much more time consuming and annoying to let the PPA fail to build than it is to do it locally
<DaveMorris> for signing you can also use debsign -k<key-id> <program>_source.changes
<cprov> xhaker: allowing file lookups in ubuntu archive would be helpful, we are investigating the implications in the archive, let me find the specific bug
<LaserJock> superm1: exactly
<LaserJock> pbuilder creates a minimal Ubuntu envioronment in a chroot
<LaserJock> and and it provides a "clean room" because all the changes are dropped at then end of each session
<LaserJock> I don't seem to have it on me, but I made a script that allows you to easiy create and use pbuilders
<zakame> just to add: you'd want to look into /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends to be able to get the depencies for your package prior to building ;)
<LaserJock> I'll email the launchpad-users list with a URL later
<stdin> There a guide to create/use pbuilder on the wiki -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<LaserJock> in any case you can have multiple pbuilders
<LaserJock> one for each Ubuntu release for example
<LaserJock> so you can be running Feisty and build Gutsy .debs
<LaserJock> I would highly recommend testing *each* source package before you upload
<bordy> .away
<bordy> oops sorry
<LaserJock> simply as a way to minimize problems
<LaserJock> with lots of packages in the build queues, etc. it can take a while to get a package into the PPA archive
<tezem> LaserJock: for every Ubuntu release seperately?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I have a pbuilder for each of, dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy, and debain unstable
<LaserJock> I can build .debs for any of them
<LaserJock> ok, any packaging specific questions?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: can i have a pony?
<LaserJock> I don't want to take up too much time here with packaging
<cprov> guys, we have to hurry up, otherwise we won't have time to address other important topics
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: didn't I already give you one
<Hobbsee> i think it got lost in transit..
* norsetto gives hobbsee a mongolian horse
<Hobbsee> woo!
<cprov> ACTION: extend PPAQuickStart to cover common-mistakes in packaging (control & changelog samples, debuild -S -sa, etc)
<LaserJock> also note that the Packaging Guide is a community project, any help, proofreading, etc. is appreciated
* LaserJock hands the mic to mrevell 
<mrevell> Contributions to the PPA guide are also welcome
<mrevell> Thanks LaserJock
<LaserJock> oh, right, I forgot to say something
<mrevell> go ahead :)
<cprov> ACTION: describe the use of pbuilder as a way to wait too long to find out packaging mistakes
<LaserJock> *Note*: the help.launchpad.net wiki is open to everybody
<LaserJock> please help with documentation when you can
<mrevell>  Any further questions for Laserjock specifically to do with packaging, before we move on?
<mrevell> Okay
<afranke> cprov: a way *not* to wait too long?
<mrevell> Basics of PPA features (LaserJock)
<cprov> afranke: yes, sorry ... 
<cprov> LaserJock: can I drive this ?
<LaserJock> yes
<mrevell> cprov: PLease do :)
<LaserJock> I asked questions when I wanted cprov to answer them ;-)
<cprov> ok, PPA UI allow users to 'retry' failed builds
<laga> cprov: does it also allow users to rebuild completed builds?
<cprov> laga:  no, only failed builds. Once a build is completed it gets published in the archive, so a 'rebuild' as this point would be a bin-NMU which is not allowed in ppas
<geser> laga: that wouldn't be wise as this could create debs with the same name (and version) but different dependencies
<laga> k
<cprov> laga: if you want to rebuild a completed build you have to upload a new version of the source in question
<laga> thanks. thought as much.
<cprov> the 'retry' link is presented for PPA owners on the left-top portlet in the build page 
<cprov> has everyone noticed it ?  is it clear to get in the build page ?
<laga> tbh, i hadn't noticed it until i was told it was there
<cprov> laga: but you do receive a build-failure-notification email with direct links, no ?
<DaveMorris> I didn't know before, but it's easy once your told, but how do you reupload the source file, the same as before?
<cprov> DaveMorris: yes, just follow the established procedure
<DaveMorris> my email's did't have direct links to rebuild
<cprov> DaveMorris: the link points to the "build page"
<DaveMorris> yeah that one is there, 
<cprov> where you can find out if it's a temporary failure (which could be sorted by a rebuild) or if it's permanent, like a broken source or a ogre-model failure
<LaserJock> cprov: if a build fails do we upload with the same versioning or do we need to bump?
<cprov> anyway, I think we should add a small section on PPAQuickStart describing how to deal with "build-failures". What do you think ?
<zakame> by all means
<zakame> sooner or later builds will fail ;)
* norsetto wonders what build failure means
<cprov> LaserJock: same version would be reject ;) uploads have to use higher versions always 
<LaserJock> norsetto: you upload a package and it doesn't build
<Hobbsee> cprov: oh do they?  they didnt a few days ago
<laga> cprov: yes, i get emails. but i don't always click on everything in there ;)
<cprov> ACTION:  add a new section in PPAQuickStart describing how to deal with build failures (notification, checking, retrying)
<LaserJock> excellent
<DaveMorris> won't a revison bump make it appear as a new build though, rather than rebuilding the previous build?
<mrevell> cprov: I wonder if you could talk a little about the ogre model next?
<cprov> laga: you should, a build notification contains the timestamps, status an links to the build page and its buildlog
<cprov> DaveMorris: yes, new source versions will generate new builds and that's what you want. The old build records will remain as "failed".
<cprov> mrevell: yes, let's skip 'distroseries/suite overrides' because it sounds too complicated for this stage
<mrevell> Okay thanks cprov
<Derevko> old packages versions are marked as "PendingRemoval", when they will be removed?
<cprov> * What is ogre-model ? why my package fails to get a build-dependency that is available in ubuntu ?
<cprov> Derevko: backend will be added in the next LP release cycle (in two weeks)
<Derevko> cprov: ok, thanks
<cprov> Ogre-model is a mechanism to force build-dependencies to be in the same or lower components
<cprov> i.e., source in main can only build-depend on binaries in main, source in universe can build-depend on binaires in main, restricted, universe
<mrevell> ACTION: Draw chart of ogre model for help.lp.net
<mrevell> cprov: Hobbsee suggested that "ogre model" is a confusing term. Would you agree?
<cprov> mrevell: we can think about another name, but that's the term used in debian and ubuntu.
<mrevell> cprov: thanks.
<mrevell> So, does anyone have any questions about how the ogre model applies to PPA?
<cprov> currently, ogre-model failures can only be solved by another source upload
<superm1> alright so wrg to ogre-model, it only deals with build-dependencies 
<bluefoxicy> hey someone save a transcript of the debian package repo thing that's going on today and e-mail it to john.r.moser@gmail.com
<cprov> which will adjust the source component
<bluefoxicy> I missed it totally
<bluefoxicy> it was like an hour ago or something
<mrevell> bluefoxicy: If you mean the PPA and Ubuntu Packaging 101 session, it's happening now and the log will be available at https://help.launchpad.net/PPA101 - subscribe to that wiki page to see when the log is added
<bluefoxicy> k
<cprov> superm1: sorry, I didn't get you point.
<bluefoxicy> mrevell: thanks
<superm1> cprov, i made sense of it, nvm
<mrevell> bluefoxicy: np, welcome to the session :)
<mrevell> okay, any other ogr emodel questions?
<mrevell> If not, we may just have time for:
<mrevell> PPA version consistency - how to build consistent version between PPA and Ubuntu (cprov)
<Hobbsee> cprov: if it's the term used in debian and ubuntu, how come most of the MOTU's dont recognise it?
<superm1> Hobbsee, because its something that we normally wouldn't be exposed to since there is an override system on the archive?
<cprov> Hobbsee: dunno, I didn't know it in debian either, but it's being referred like that since I implemented it two years ago
<Hobbsee> cprov: the highups may know about it.
<Hobbsee> superm1: depends if you ever upload to main.  if you puload to main, even in ubuntu, you'll get depwaits if you build-dep on universe packages.
<cprov> Hobbsee: and superm1 is right, with auto-overrides uploads almost never notice it
<cprov> Hobbsee: we very rarely have uploads to main in ubuntu, they usually get promoted/overridden from universe
<Hobbsee> cprov: sure, but if you upload a newer version fo what's already there, it'll land in main
<Hobbsee> (if the original was in main)
<cprov> let's carry on, I think that the ogre-model chart suggested by mrevell with a clear description would sort this issue
<mrevell> cprov: Along with a text description that will hopefully clear up any naming issues.
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, even if the Section is "universe/<section>", that's auto-override fault.
<mrevell> We have one minute left, so I propose that we have another session perhaps early next week. cprov, LaserJock would you be happy to take part?
<cprov> Hobbsee: once we have UI to allow manual overrides in PPAs we can enable auto-overrides too
<Hobbsee> but, ok
<cprov> +1 for a new session soon
<gnomefreak> ppa is no longer beta right?
<LaserJock> I don't know what I'll be able to do but I'm +1 for another session
<laga> gnomefreak: it's still beta
<mrevell> gnomefreak: PPA is in beta but on Launchpad's production site
<gnomefreak> ah ok i thought it was released with last LP release
<mrevell> Great, thanks very much both to cprov and LaserJock, and to everyone for coming! PLease post further questions to the wonderful launchpad-users list
<LaserJock> it was released to Beta Testers
<mrevell> which you can subscribe to at:
<mrevell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/listinfo/launchpad-users
<laga> yes, thanks cprov and LaserJock 
<LaserJock> Also, in case you didn't know, the Ubuntu MOTU teams is a great place to get packages into Ubuntu
<huats> thanks for al these explainations
<mrevell> There's already quite a bit of PPA discussion on there. cprov and I are here a lot of the time if you need further IRC help.
<LaserJock>  so #ubuntu-motu and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mrevell> Please let me know what days and times are good for you for another session.
<mrevell> thanks all, see you again soon!
<mrevell> SESSION ENDS
<cprov> thank you guys, keep posting doubts and bugs on launchpad-user@
<Igorot> thanks guys.. very informative..
<superm1> cprov, re bugs, will we be seeing the lp.net/~user/+packages page cleaned up from things that aren't supposed to be there once that bug is resolved/
<dholbach> good work LaserJock, cprov and mrevell! :)
<mrevell> thank dholbach :)
<laga> can i add a quick ppa question?
<laga> hihi
<laga> wrong channel, sorry. ;)
<cprov> superm1: it's a bug, they should, at least, be in a separated category.
<cprov> superm1: do we have a bug for that ?
<superm1> cprov, yes i filed one for it
<superm1> let me find it
<mrevell> LaserJock, cprov: gimme five minutes before we debrief
<cprov> btw, PPA bugs can be inspected at https://edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bugs?field.tag=ppa
<superm1> bug 135669
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135669 in soyuz "PPA uploads are showing up on lp.net/~user/+packages" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135669 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<cprov> don't forget 'ppa' tag and product 'soyuz'
<cprov> superm1: right, I will get this done soon
<superm1> cool thx
<geser> cprov: could it be make possible to fetch orig.tar.gz from the normal archive when one uploads new revisions of packages in the Ubuntu archive to ppa?
<laga> ah, i'll just ask: why can't i upload the same package with the same version number to gutsy and feisty? i have to create the diff.gz and .dsc because i need to change the distribution in debian/changelog, that's why it's rejected (IMHO). is this a bug or intentional behaviour?
<cprov> geser: this is a complex issue because we don't want to tie files in separated archives
<geser> cprov: I tested a new library on ppa the last days and wanted to testbuild depending packages with in on PPA and had to upload the whole source for them
<LaserJock> laga: I think the answer may be do to PPAs using a pool structure
<cprov> geser:  as it is today, versions in PPA belongs to a isolated domain which makes it *easier* to deal with versions 
<laga> LaserJock: care to explain?
<stdin> laga: and there is no *-backports in ppa's
<LaserJock> laga: I think that all the actuall .debs get put in the same directory
<LaserJock> laga: so you can't have to versions with the same version, they would overwrite each other
<laga> oh.
<cprov> LaserJock: not really, PPA archives use the same structure used in ubuntu primary archive (pool and dists)
<LaserJock> well, the same thing goes of Ubuntu
<cprov> we decided to only allow upload to RELEASE pocket to simplify the upload workflow
<geser> laga: all debs get stored in the same directory and only the packages files (fetched by apt) know which files belong to this release
<cprov> since the release we are investigating a lot of simplifications like that, to make PPAs simpler than ubuntu primary archive
<geser> laga: so you can't have the same version (which is also the same file name) but different depends (due to different releases)
<mrevell> cprov, LaserJock: Thanks again for your efforts just now. I shall put the raw log onto the help wiki page and also provide an edited version. I think we need a plan for the next session to ensure we can cover a realistic amount of ground, whilst allowing enough time for questions at the end.
<laga> geser: alright, thanks for the explanation everyone.
<LaserJock> cprov: I wonder if a pool structure is really the best choice for PPAs
<LaserJock> generally pools are used when you have a large number of packages, like a distro
<cprov> LaserJock:  yes, but for us it's easier to use "what we already have"
<LaserJock> I assumed you used pools because that's what is used for Ubuntu so the structure, I assume, was already in soyuz
<cprov> LaserJock: and also it's doesn't add that much cruft
<mrevell> cprov, LaserJock: Do you want to email me with some suggested times/dates for the next session?
<LaserJock> mrevell: ok, well, I think a PPA documentation blitz would help
<cprov> mrevell: are the ACTION points clear enough to be extracted and addressed at some point (today or tomorrow)
<mrevell> cprov: Yes, I can look after those this week.
<cprov> mrevell: obviously, I can help 
<mrevell> cprov: Possibly not tonight, but certainly tmorrow.
<mrevell> LaserJock: Other than the ACTION points, do you have any specific doc requests/suggestions?
<LaserJock> not really, the action points where the ones that I saw
<LaserJock> will PPA be out of beta with the next rollout?
<cprov> LaserJock: we are still deciding
<LaserJock> so either 2 weeks or 6 weeks from now?
<mrevell> yep
<mrevell> thanks guys.
<LaserJock> well, I think maybe having another session after the next rollout would be good
<cprov> LaserJock: we will probably keep users restricted to lp-beta-testers for more one cycle
<tuxcrafte1> did i miss the PPA
<gnomefreak> tuxcrafte1: yep
<tuxcrafte1> gnomefreak: ok, to bad
<mrevell> tuxcrafte1: Subscribe to the https://help.launchpad.net/PPA101 wiki page
<mrevell> tuxcrafte1: and you'll get notification of when the next session is
<mrevell> tuxcrafte1: along with notification of when I add the log of today's session
<mrevell> LaserJock: Do you we should leave it that long?
<mrevell> LaserJock: the next session, I mean
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I just know that I'm not able to do much
<LaserJock> you guys do them as often as you want
<LaserJock> and I'll try to help as much as I can
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: that doesnt sound like you taking a break :P
<LaserJock> but I can't be doing these every week :-)
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> FYI: if anybody is looking for a pbuilder script, I put one up at http://laserjock.us/ubuntu/pbuilder-dist
<ubotu> New bug: #139420 in soyuz "Upload system version check is inconsistent with the one done in Domination" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139420
<ubotu> New bug: #139422 in launchpad "Successfully uploaded to PPA, but no compile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139422
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/139422 <-- or you could just learn to be patient...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139422 in launchpad "Successfully uploaded to PPA, but no compile" [Undecided,New]  
* Hobbsee ponders rejecting that
<tezem> What means the status triaged in the bug tracker?
<mangz74> wekekeke
<hagna> wow one click downloads that's revolutionary
<hagna> amazon might sue you
<LaserJock> tezem: it means that somebody has had a look at the bug and it is ready to be acted upon, I think
<LaserJock> although I'm quite confused still about triaged vs. complete
<LaserJock> and I'll take this oppritunity to again say that "triaged" is a horrible name for a status :-)
<kiko> LaserJock, I was against it, but I lost.
<kiko> LaserJock, I think it means "ready to be worked on"
<LaserJock> ok, but how is that really different than "complete"?
<LaserJock> a complete bug is ready to be worked on, no?
<tezem> fakeACTION: rename triaged into something meaningful ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #139441 in launchpad-bazaar "Last changed branches list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139441
<ubotu> New bug: #139444 in soyuz "Suggested UI changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139444
<tezem> If I make a new package which was never in Ubuntu and debian should I make it unstable in the changelog or should I use a distri?
<stdin> tezem: use the normal release name, unstable isn't an ubuntu release name so that wouldn't work
<stdin> so dapper, edgy, feisty or gutsy
<tezem> if I intend to release for feisty and gutsy?
<stdin> then you need have a 2 versions 
<stdin> I tend to use ~feisty for "backports"
<tezem> I try to make the source package with debuild -S and it asks for my PGP passphrase which I enter correct but then I get "gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use" and so on.
<tezem> Any suggestions?
<stdin> tezem: does it sign the file tho?
<laga> tezem: you using a gpg agent? on feisty?
<tezem> stdin: yes there is a dsc.asc which looks allright.
<tezem> laga: I use seahorse
<stdin> tezem: do you have gnupg-agent installed?
<tezem> stdin: no but I installed it now
<stdin> tezem: well, you can do that :) but you could also put " no-use-agent" in your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf file 
<stdin> tezem: to use gpg-agent you'll need to logout and back in tho
<tezem> stdin: ok worked with no-use-agent, thx
<stdin> :)
<geser> tezem: know problem with seahorse and devscripts on feisty
<geser> tezem: see bug #78165 for a workaround. this is fixed already in gutsy.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78165 in devscripts "debuild fails to use seahorse-agent or gpg-agent" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78165
<Kopfgeldjaeger> cu
<ubotu> New bug: #139465 in launchpad-bazaar "Filtered branch listing suggests unfiltered listing when there is no branch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139465
<tezem> I get ": Unable to locate package gdc-4.1" when I try to build my deb package. I guess there is something wrong with my dep line -> gdc-4.1 (>= 0.24-4.1.2-16). This package is available in gutsy only and I try in a gutsy pbuilder.
<tezem> I get "E: dsss_0.72.1-1_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy" when building my source package, what can be the reason for this?
<tristanbob> looks like I missed the Packaging meeting?
<kiko> yes :)
<tezem> tristanbob: yes but there is somewhere a log file
<tristanbob> tezem: I'm looking at it now :)
<tristanbob> I want to create my first package!
<tezem> when I try to build my package in my gutsy pbuilder env. the package gdc-4.1 is not found and I don't understand why. Can somebody help me with this dep?
<ubotu> New bug: #139479 in launchpad "Change the owner of a team says teamowner in the header instead of team owner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139479
#launchpad 2007-09-14
<ubotu> New bug: #139492 in launchpad "Failed build email is misleading over control file lists section" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139492
<ubotu> New bug: #139495 in launchpad "Beta testers are redirected even when logged out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139495
<dthacker> hi, did PPA 101 get logged somewhere?
<laga> dthacker: http://tinyurl.com/72w39 ?
<dthacker> laga: thank you!
<StevenK> How do I go about getting the packages removed from my PPA?
<carlos> morning
<BjornT> StevenK: atm i think it's quite hard even for the admins to remove packages from PPA. what's the reason you want to remove them?
<BjornT> StevenK: (they are working on making it possible to remove packages yourself)
<StevenK> BjornT: The reason is because the packages are now available in Gutsy directly
<poolie> hi
<poolie> would anyone like to fix bug 129778 for me for fix-it-friday?
<poolie> it seems like it should be trivial
<BjornT> StevenK: ok. would it be a real problem keeping the packages in your PPA for a while, or can you wait until they made it possible to remove packages?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129778 in launchpad "bad coloring in milestone page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129778
<poolie> and it niggles me whenever i look at a bug list
<BjornT> StevenK: if you can't wait, you could try filing a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+addquestion (or talk to cprov on IRC)
<BjornT> poolie: i think mpt is the best person to decide which colors to use, and he's not here atm
<poolie> BjornT: i guess he's left for the week
<poolie> i think basically someone forgot this when 'triaged' was added
<poolie> i can assign it to him if you like
<BjornT> poolie: yes, please assign it to him. to me it's not clear if triaged should have the same color as confirmed, or yet another color.
<poolie> k
<poolie> but you agree it's not black?
<poolie> i mean, shouldn't be black
<BjornT> poolie: yes i agree, it shouldn't be black
<ubotu> New bug: #139550 in soyuz "sync-source.py broke: column "published" does not exist " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139550
<ubotu> New bug: #139568 in rosetta "Directly set property values instead of using methods in GettextPOImporter, MozillaXpiImporter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139568
<Kmos> OOPS-622EA31
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geneweb -> when trying to open this
<^^MAg^^> hi,i've got problem with PPA
<^^MAg^^> Rejected:
<^^MAg^^> Unable to find libopensync-plugin-kdepim_0.19.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<^^MAg^^> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<^^MAg^^> i just used dput with .changes file
<laga> ^^MAg^^: did you upload the orig.tar.gz?
<^^MAg^^> hmm nope, i thoughy it was done automaticly
<laga> when you're building your source package
<^^MAg^^> dput only takes .changes file as argument
<laga> you need to run debuild -S -sa
<laga> the -sa is the important bit
<^^MAg^^> ah
<^^MAg^^> ok
<laga> it'll include the orig.tar.gz in the upload then
<^^MAg^^> uhm, os there a way to remove currently uploaded version from PPA ?
<^^MAg^^> s/os/is/
<laga> no
<laga> re-upload with a newer version number
<^^MAg^^> hmm i got mail that it was accepted, but id does not show on my ppa page
<^^MAg^^> a ok, it's not in build records but it's on the main page
<laga> ^^MAg^^: it takes some time. wait for a few hours
<laga> ah, godo :)
<laga> good*
<^^MAg^^> 1 Sources (400.3 KiB)
<^^MAg^^> 0 Binaries (0 bytes)
<Fujitsu> Builds should appear within a couple of minutes.
<Fujitsu> If not already.
<mwh> hm
<mwh> running the upgrade to gutsy in parallels when the host system is short on disk space --> excitement
<jwendell> Hi, folks
<jwendell> i have an issue on bug #57803. I don't know if it's a launchpad's bug or feature ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57803 in xorg "xorg.conf has wrong font paths, resulting in failure to find some fonts (dup-of: 63408)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57803
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63408 in xorg "failing to find fonts: dexconf writes bogus FontPaths" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63408
<jwendell> someone has added vino to that bug, and i've invalidated it. But i'm still getting mails from that bug, as i'm a bug contact for vino
<^^MAg^^> do you plan some button like "Hey we found the fix, if you are the maintainer of this package wake up!" ?
<kiko> jwendell, it's a known bug that we still email contacts for invalidated tasks
<Fujitsu> ^^MAg^^: We don't have maintainers in Ubuntu, as such. You want to follow the sponsorship process, asking in #ubuntu-motu is probably the best idea.
<jwendell> kiko, ah ok, thanks
<kiko> jwendell, one question is whether you wouldn't want to listen if somebody says "no, this isn't invalid!!"
<kiko> jwendell, I think in that case we might need to change the UI to not give the impression someone'd be paying attention, IYKWIM
<jwendell> kiko, yeah, that's a problem
<kiko> I wonder how we'd do that. I mean, we'd remove you from the subscribers portlet...
<^^MAg^^> Fujitsu: I mean a situation like bug #134622 - rebuild fixes the main problem but other small issues remain
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134622 in opensync "kitchensync - opensync synchronization crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134622
<kiko> jwendell, maybe that, in conjunction with a warning when adding a comment "This bug has no other subscribers; no-one will be notified of your comment"
<kiko> I don't know. users don't read etc.
<Fujitsu> ^^MAg^^: Right. Produce a debdiff, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.
<jwendell> kiko, you should do like irc, if someones writes your nickname, the xchat blinks the window
<jwendell> kiko, got?
<kiko> jwendell, I don't think I understand what you meant. :)
<jwendell> kiko, if somebody write any comment, i don't want to be notified by email
<jwendell> kiko, but if he tells my name, i want to be notified by mail
<kiko> jwendell, /any/ comment?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> that's an interesting idea. hard to implement, though -- you'd have to match every single word against every person.
<jwendell> hehe
<jwendell> kiko, maybe a couple of checkbox in the comment area, each one with the name of possible subscribers
<jwendell> kiko, if the person wants to call me, he checks my name
<jwendell> kiko, of course, there are checkboxes only for subscribers for invalid tasks
<jwendell> kiko, the others are notified normally
<kiko> jwendell, how do you deal with bugs with 100 subscribers, like bug 1? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<jwendell> kiko, it will be handled as today
<jwendell> kiko, we're talking about invalid tasks
<kiko> jwendell, oh, only for the contacts of invalid tasks?
<jwendell> kiko, yep, only for those people we have checkboxes
<kiko> jwendell, I think it's hard for the end-user to make a good decision there
<jwendell> kiko, i think too, it would be useful for that case you cited above
<jwendell> " one question is whether you wouldn't want to listen if somebody says "no, this isn't invalid!!""
<jwendell> kiko, in that case, the person will check my name in checkbox and i will be notified by mail
<jwendell> kiko, or even better, the name of invalid task
<jwendell> kiko, me, as a bug contact would be notified
<kiko> jwendell, well, the user could always just mark the task as valid again, and email you as part of that.
<jwendell> kiko, yeah
<Fujitsu> If someone was to say it's not invalid, they should be setting it to Incomplete or so anyway.
<jwendell> kiko, so, you can safely now start fixing that bug then ;)
<kiko> jwendell, actually I was disagreeing with your approach above. :-)
<jwendell> hehe
<jwendell> kiko, it was just insights hehe
<kiko> I think if we made it easy for the person to say "This bug is not Invalid!" all our problems would be solved.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #139593 in launchpad-bazaar ""Permission denied: '/root/.bzr.log'" error from supermirror operations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139593
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 20 Sep 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kro> 0
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I uploaded to PPA but forgot to put something in the changelog
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the only sensible thing to do would be to upload the _same_ version with the right changelog, is this allowed?
<cprov> Le-Chuck_ITA: no, the same version won't get published, you have to increase the source version number.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Then, where do I write the missing change?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> correct place, in the changelog, would be under the version where I really made the change
<Le-Chuck_ITA> should I ignore this, and file it under new release changelog?
<cprov> Le-Chuck_ITA: up to you.
<cprov> Le-Chuck_ITA: 'your PPA, your rules'
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what I mean is, if I write it "below", under the correct version number, will there be any problems later since we have two changelogs that have a "different opinion" about the same version?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cprov: I intend to provide the package to let  people test a bugfix in universe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so it's my PPA, your rules :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in the sense that I will try to get sponsored for universe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but maybe then I will have to put the version number back to ubuntu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and, moreover, I forgot to add ~ppa to my version number
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I think I
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ... 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> made a mess!
<cprov> Le-Chuck_ITA: all those issues can be sorted with your sponsor, I don't know the context
<jnthnjng> sorry if this sounds impatient (i'm not impatient, just curious), but does anybody know how long I am likely to wait to get approved for launchpad-beta-testers?  I'd like to try out the new PPA stuff.
<kiko> mrevell, ^^^
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok cprov, by now I will adjust my changelog as it should have been from the beginning
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think this makes more sense
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then I will see with my sponsor when it'll be time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you
<kcy29581> hi all, I have a query regarding entering and commenting on bugs: what exactly is the "Assigned to" field used for; when should it be used, and when should it not
<mrevell> jnthnjng: Hi - I usually approve people within 24 hours of applying. I haven't done a batch today though. Let me take a look
<kiko> kcy29581, if you don't know, don't use it. :-)
<kiko> kcy29581, seriously, the assignee is the person who is going to fix that issue.
<kiko> kcy29581, normally a person self-assigns to a bug. in some less standard situations, other people do allocations -- but that's not very free-software-ish IYKWIM
<jnthnjng> mrevell: ok, thanks.  didn't mean to make you do it immediately, was just curious :)
<mrevell> jnthnjng: No problem :) I'm happy to do it now.
<mrevell> jnthnjng: I can't find a username that looks like it might be you though. What's your Launchpad username?
<jnthnjng> Jonathon Jongsma
<mrevell> jnthnjng: Ah, JonathOn, not JonathAn
<jnthnjng> ah, yes
<mrevell> jnthnjng: Right, you're iN! :)
<jnthnjng> mrevell: many thanks
<mrevell> jnthnjng: no problem :)
<kcy29581> thanks for the answers guys
<ubotu> New bug: #139606 in launchpad "Launchpad (build 4827) does not collapse quoted text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139606
<kcy29581> kiko, that is obvious, yes... however, the reason I'm asking: after responded to a bug I entered, it does not appear in my "List reported bugs" in Launchpad. Anyone know why?
<kcy29581> ignore that... after logging in and out, the bug now appears again
<kcy29581> sorry guys
<kiko> kcy29581, odd. looks like a caching issue, but.. we don't cache those pages.
<kcy29581> oh well, it works now, so it's fine. Thanks. :)
<kcy29581> Can anyone log in to Launchpad and change the status of any bug? I'm wondering if someone can simply log in and invalidate all the bugs entered!
<kcy29581> I would like to understand exactly what the process is when a bug is entered, in order to ensure the right people get the right bugs
<kiko> kcy29581, what project are you using LP to track bugs for?
<kcy29581> Ubuntu
<kcy29581> I use DevTrack at work, and Management have decided to use the "Assigned to" field in a way different to what it should be used for. So I'm wondering how the "Assigned to" field is used in Launchpad
<kiko> kcy29581, it's used as "normally" it's used in other bugtrackers -- the person who is going to fix the bug assigns themselves to it.
<kiko> kcy29581, if it's for Ubuntu, I think you'd do well to look at the Ubuntu QA documentation.
<kcy29581> I will, thanks kiko. Is that found on the main Ubuntu site, in the Development section?
<kcy29581> if you know, obviously!
<kiko> kcy29581, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<kiko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<kiko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<kiko> kcy29581, those are good starting points.
<kcy29581> thanks a lot kiko
<Hobbsee> kiko!
<kiko> tis me
<Hobbsee> argh!
<MiserySalin> hi there
<MiserySalin> I wanted to ask how to tell PPA that he can use an original orig.tar.gz from gutsy respo. Error message: "Unable to find wxwidgets2.8_2.8.4.0.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<MiserySalin> I used "debuild -S -sd"
<kiko> I don't think we actually look up origs in the main distribution, do we cprov?
<Hobbsee> we dont
<cprov> kiko: no, we don't
<cprov> kiko: users have to provide origs in their first upload
<Hobbsee> (unfortunately)
<MiserySalin> Well... than the error message is a little bit confusing. :-) But thanks.... 33 MB upload. yeah ;-)
<MiserySalin> then
<kiko> cprov, should be easy to fix, though.
<cprov> kiko: yes, it should
<kiko> MiserySalin, can you file a soyuz bug and annotate it with the tag "ppa"
<kiko> MiserySalin, and we'll try and get it fixed for the next cycle?
<MiserySalin> ok, thanks... I will file a bug for that.
<kiko> thanks so much.
<ubotu> New bug: #139616 in soyuz "Setup a proper interface for Publisher.Config" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139616
<soren> bazaar.launchpad.net looks b0rken.
<soren> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mathiaz/apparmor/ubuntu-mathiaz
<soren> case in point ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #139619 in soyuz "Allow orig.tar.gz from distribution repos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139619
<jtv> soren: strange URL... where does that link come from?
<soren> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathiaz/apparmor/ubuntu-mathiaz
<soren> jtv: ^^
* jtv goes and looks
<soren> What's strange about it?
<jtv> Well I don't usually hang out on bazaar.launchpad.net, but usually launchpad uses https not http.
<jtv> Oh, I see now
<jtv> So what's broken?
<soren> Click here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mathiaz/apparmor/ubuntu-mathiaz   :)
<jtv> Yes, that is odd
<soren> Yes. Hence "b0rken" :)
<jtv> okay okay :)
<jtv> soren: I'll see if I can get someone who knows more about bazaar
<soren> Wicked.
<mthaddon> soren, jtv: I'll check with IS 
<soren> Rock.
<jtv> mthaddon: thanks
<jtv> mthaddon: yet again :0
<mthaddon> np
<synic> ok... so bzr is definitely down?
<mthaddon> soren, should be working now
<mthaddon> soren, by which I mean you should be able to branch off that URL
<synic> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<synic> is what I'm getting
<soren> mthaddon: Yes, it appears to work now.
<soren> mthaddon: Thanks.
<mthaddon> cool
<kiko-phone> synic, mthaddon, mwh: fails for me too
<mthaddon> synic, can you try again please (fix just put in place)
<synic> same
<mthaddon> synic, what command are you using to connect?
<synic> Merging from remembered location bzr+ssh://arolsen@bazaar.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main/
<synic> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<synic> so just bzr merge
<mthaddon> ok, thx - lemme check
<superm1> indeed failing for me too
<ubotu> New bug: #139633 in launchpad "Linking to bug reports in savannah.gnu.org doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139633
<kiko-phone> dupe!
<kiko-phone> kiko@whatever:~$ telnet bazaar.launchpad.net 22
<kiko-phone> Trying 91.189.94.254...
<kiko-phone> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<radix> mwh: fix plz
<elmo> fixed
<superm1> new host it would appear?
<superm1> Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address '91.189.94.254' to the list of known hosts.
<elmo> no, just a new IP
<kiko-phone> thanks el
<kiko-phone> err
<kiko-phone> elmo
<superm1> how long does supermirror usually take?  I've had it going here for some 4 min now: Unable to obtain lock lp--1217712948:///lock
<superm1> held by supermirror@vostok on host vostok [process #28413] 
<superm1> locked 4 minutes, 34 seconds ago
<Odd_Bloke> superm1: There's a bug open for this.  I presume you're using bzr+ssh?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> Odd_Bloke, should I try to bzr break-lock it then?
<Odd_Bloke> superm1: Yeah, but try using sftp to do so.
<superm1> Odd_Bloke, afterward should i still do my push w/ bzr+ssh://, or just use sftp then?
<Odd_Bloke> superm1: I think bzr+ssh should work.
<Odd_Bloke> I only baguely remember how to workaround this.
<superm1> so i dont supposed your subscribe to the bug and have it handy so i can subscribe to it?
<Odd_Bloke> superm1: Not that I recall...
<superm1> eh it happened again
<Odd_Bloke> superm1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/125420
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125420 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror tasking locks?" [Undecided,New]  
<superm1> ugh. this is fairly frustrating,  i still can't seem to break that lock.  :)
<Odd_Bloke> superm1: Try doing everything over sftp?
<superm1> yeah i tried
<superm1> i think the problem came from when bazaar.launchpad.net went down earlier, someoen else was doign a bzr+ssh commit
<superm1> and i broke that bzr+ssh commit myself with another bzr+ssh
<superm1> hm well i'll give it a bit and try this again later i guess
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have a problem with PPA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files! Check your system clock make: *** [configure-stamp]  Error 1
<Le-Chuck_ITA> somebody knows if that can be my fault?
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: is the version you are trying to upload lower than whats on there already?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well, I sent two consecutive versions in a short while
<Le-Chuck_ITA> may be it built first the last one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh no sorry
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's saying so for both versions
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: that looks like during a ./configure, so wouldnt relate to ppa
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes it's in configure
<gnomefreak> sorry miss read it and on phone :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> here it is:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9279930/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.xournal_0.4.0.1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Le-Chuck_ITA> on a related note, if I write fixes (LP: #xxxxxx) in my changelog on my PPA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> does LP close all bug reports that I claim fixed?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or is it dput ?
<Hobbsee> lp closes all the bugs
<Hobbsee> dput is just an uploader
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i wonder if tha't fixed if you make -f Makefile.cvs....
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I didn't know that PPA triggers this
<Hobbsee> it does at the moment, and it's a bug
<gnomefreak> PPA shouldnt should it? 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ah thats why
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I will avoid uploading fixes on PPA
<synic> is bzr fixed?
<synic> it's just hanging now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnomefreak: what should I do for my build? I have to make a third upload, though?
<gnomefreak> synic: i was just informed it was
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I wanted to write "I have to make a third upload, though." without the question mark :)
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: not sure fix package than bump version
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok then we'll see if it builds
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how do I avoild LP marking bugs as fix released?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is removing lines from changelog the only way?
<gnomefreak> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes for now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok thank you
<soren> Le-Chuck_ITA: You can remove the X-Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed from your .changes file, if you're adventurous :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> isn't that signed? no?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe not
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<soren> Sure.
<soren> Then you edit it and sign it again.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> too adventurous :) I
<soren> Heh :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye
<soren> o/
<ubotu> New bug: #139654 in launchpad "Branch-scanner script should report "Failed to scan" as ERROR not INFO" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139654
<kiko-afk> gnomefreak, we have about 130,000 issues in LP. which one are you talking about?
<ubotu> New bug: #139685 in malone "In +txt pages there is no information about activity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139685
<gnomefreak> kiko-afk: looked like it was just a long lag before it was updated
<gnomefreak> is it possible to subscribe toa  PPA? so i get mail on every upload. its for a team not personal PPA
<Rinchen> gnomefreak, I don't think you can do that today but we are considering something like that for the future
<gnomefreak> Rinchen: cool ty
<Rinchen> and by that I mean I've already put in a request so I can do the same thing :-)
<gnomefreak> Rinchen: sweet :)
<gnomefreak> now to play with gdm
<Rinchen> If you have specific suggestions you can of course file a bug
<gnomefreak> Rinchen: so far all that i want is going to be added (or has atleast been thought about)
<Rinchen> excellent
<gnomefreak> is there a list of requests (wishlist bugs for PPA)
<synic> failed to open trace file: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/root/.bzr.log'
<synic> started getting this when trying any operation on bzr
<Rinchen> gnomefreak, you can do a search in Launchpad for the "ppa" tag
<Rinchen> synic, if it's a pure bzr comment then #bzr would be the place to ask
<synic> dunno if it is or not.  It just suddenly started happening, on all my machines
<synic> but I'll ask there
<gnomefreak> its bzr i used to get that alot but it just went away one day 
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> this is bad
#launchpad 2007-09-15
<jjesse> just wondering if someone can help me a bzr problem?
<jjesse> tryuing to do a commit and getting error on a lock file, but i can't find it
<stone-unix> i reported following bug several days ago, but hasn't seen anybody assigned to take care of it, why??i believe it is a minor bug, but really annoying. https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/138618
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138618 in rosetta "Unexpected form data while saving and continue translation" [High,Confirmed]  
<beuno> stone-unix, I believe the developers are currently at the end of a release cycle, so they're focused on what they have to finish that's been asigned already
<beuno> be pacient, I'm sure it will get assigned soon
<stone-unix> beuno: thanks for answering.
<stone-unix> beuno: hope it will be solved soon. we chinese localization team need it to speed up work, to welcome the gibbon
<beuno> stone-unix, no problem, I'm heading off now, have a pleasant evening :D
<stone-unix> beuno: bye. here is morning in china
<beuno> ah, even better, have a great day!
<stone-unix> beuno: good dream to u
<stdin> does anyone know what's up with promethium (xen-amd64), or rather it's clock. http://tinyurl.com/ypa6e6 ./configure fails with "configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!" and tar gives messages like "tar: tomorse-0.9.1/ChangeLog: time stamp 2007-09-15 00:57:31 is 11659 s in the future" ?
<stdin> (this only ever happens on promethium too)
<ubotu> New bug: #139745 in launchpad-answers "my sound is not working properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139745
<_nand_> hi!
<_nand_> I'm currently drafting a launchpad related blueprint and i would really appreciate some comments :)
<_nand_> It is basically describing a way to improve wishes submission and to better assess their importance
<_nand_> based on the dell ideastorm model idea
<_nand_> and using the launchpad framework
<_nand_> here it is :)
<_nand_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/better-community-wishes-assessment
<_nand_> any comments, especially for implementation considerations, are welcome :)
<_nand_> thanks!
<sits> hi there
<sits> I think someone doesn't know how to unsubscribe themselves from a bug
<sits> is there anyone here who can unsubscribe them?
<sits> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/130325 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[nvidia-glx]  3D GL apps crash X when using compiz due to unmaked ABI change (gutsy)" [High,In progress]  
<Hobbsee> only they can, iirc.
<sits> I'm sure I've seen someone else do it after the user became angry
<Hobbsee> oh, and he's missing a space.
<sits> (of course I don't know if the user would correctly unsubscribe themselves if told how to)
<sits> Hobbsee: a space?
<Hobbsee> he's using the email interface.
<Hobbsee> i think
<Hobbsee> in which case you need to use " unsubscribe"
<Hobbsee> (all documented in UsingMaloneEmailInterface
<Hobbsee> )
<sits> oh
<Hobbsee> i dobut you'll find an admin here on a saturday either
<Hobbsee> but, feel free to write about the space first in the bug report, and/or telling them how to do it via the UI
<sits> Hobbsee: fair enough. Thanks!
<laga> hi
<laga> one of my ppa builds is in status: "dependency wait"
<laga> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive/+build/394267
<laga> will it be retried once that dependency is available?
<Hobbsee> i think you can tell it to retry
<laga> i know i can tell it to retry, but the whole point is that it should do that automagically. at least that was suggested on launchpad-users
<laga> hum
<Hobbsee> it does in the ubuntu archive, but i dont think tehyy want to do that yet for ppa
<laga> ooh :/
<Hobbsee> (due to potential for abuse)
<laga> that'd make the ppas very limited. i'll check back tonight, if status hasnt changed by then i'll file a bug
<laga> Hobbsee: what abuse?
<Hobbsee> as in, if someone never fixes their package, and it keeps getting requed.
<Hobbsee> er, requeued
<laga> then remove it after a few days.
<laga> morning superm1 
<superm1> mrongin laga 
<superm1> or morning even
<laga> Hobbsee: that'd make ppas useless for people who build packages where the api changes often. 
<laga> oh well, i shouldn't complain to you probably. i'll get a bug filed later.
<Hobbsee> laga: if you manually requeue, not really.  or just make sure you upload in the correct order
<laga> Hobbsee: even if i upload in the right order, it'll build against an old version because it takes time for the new version to publish.
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i'd suggest just hitting manually requeue, really.  i suspect they're just waiting to see how it goes
<Hobbsee> seeing as plenty of people upload stuff that doesnt build
<laga> requeuing manually is not an option. we're using the ppa for weekly builds and i really don't want to baby-sit it all the time
<Hobbsee> ah
<laga> which is why i'll raise a bug for this if it's not requeued automatically later
<Hobbsee> well, speak to cprov when he's around
<laga> Hobbsee: thanks for your time
<Hobbsee> no problem
<ianm1> hi, I'm new to launchpad and bazaar, anyone have some time to help me make a new branch of my project?
<ianm1> I have this https://launchpad.net/luz
<ianm1> it seems the automatic SVN import is failing, not sure why
<gnomefreak> ianm1: i had issues with bzr branch from svn gives trace back, is that what you mean?
<ianm1> gnomefreak: the only problem is I don't know how to use bzr with launchpad.  the svn import is not a big deal as I'm planning on abandon the SVN once I'm using bzr
<gnomefreak> ianm1: are you trying to make a branch or grab a branch?
<gnomefreak> ianm1: bzr push --create-prefix sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk
<gnomefreak> that is an example
<gnomefreak> if the project isnt registered you would have to start there
<ianm1> gnomefreak: I've been using SVN, and I'd like to use launchpad bzr exclusively now.  so I *think* what I want to do is branch the "trunk" that was imported automatically, and maybe set it to the "development focus"
<ianm1> it is registered https://launchpad.net/luz/
<ianm1> I think I have to branch it via the command line, then register that branch in the web interface..?
<gnomefreak> ianm1: not you the project like where mine says firefox
<ianm1> that is a project
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ianm1: than from inside you top llevel dir. or debian dir just use the command i gave above but use your LP name and the name of project and ~yourLPnick/project/whatever you want it callled
<ianm1> do I need to do a full checkout of the existing bzr branch first?
<gnomefreak> ianm1: it helps
<gnomefreak> ianm1: you can push whatever you have
<gnomefreak> for the most part
<ianm1> gnomefreak: so does this look right?  "bzr push --create-prefix sftp://ian-mcintosh@bazaar.launchpad.net/ian-mcintosh/luz/trunk" 
<ianm1> then I'll have my own branch called "trunk" ?
<ianm1> why "push --create-prefix" and not "branch"?
<ianm1> gnomefreak: does this look right?  bzr checkout sftp://ian-mcintosh@bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/luz/trunk luz
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> ianm1: where you have ~vcs-imports that should be your LP ID
<gnomefreak> luz should be vcs-imports if that is the name of the package
<gnomefreak> and leave off last luz
<ianm1> boy this is confusing
<ianm1> luz is the project
<radix> it's /~person-or-team/project/branch-name
<ianm1> I'm just trying to checkout the version that vcs-imports imported from svn
<ianm1> then I'm going to branch that to make my own "official" trunk
<radix> the branch URL should be shown in launchpad
<ianm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/luz/trunk
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> with stfp though
<gnomefreak> well now really
<radix> you don't need to branch it with sftp
<radix> just 'bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/luz/trunk'
<gnomefreak> radix: stfp
<radix> need I repeat myself?
<gnomefreak> atleast that is how you would push
<gnomefreak> radix: hes pushing not grabbing
<ianm1> first I'm grabbing
<radix> ok, so grab it from there
<gnomefreak> ianm1: you are not getting it from bzr though
<gnomefreak> are you?
<radix> then push it to your *own* area, not vcs-import
<gnomefreak> or svn
<ianm1> I think I am?!
<ianm1> I am grabbing it from bzr, then pushing it to my own space in bzr
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<radix> ianm1: ok, then what I said should work
<ianm1> radix's command worked, it is Fetching phase 1/4 now
<gnomefreak> than you push with --create-prefix :)
<ianm1> so this is creating a "local branch" right?
<ianm1> but nothing new on the server?
<radix> ianm1: to recap, bzr branch <http-url>; <hack>; bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~<your-username-or-team>/luz/<branch-name>
<gnomefreak> ianm1: yes on your FS
<radix> ianm1: right, the branch command is only reading from the server, not writing anything there
<spiv> gnomefreak: you don't need --create-prefix when pushing to bazaar.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> spiv: i do :(
<gnomefreak> it never lets mecreate branch without it
<ianm1> ok thanks a lot guys!
<gnomefreak> me create
<spiv> gnomefreak: could you file a bug about that?
<gnomefreak> spiv: next one i do?
<gnomefreak> should be soon if i can get bzr-svn to work
<spiv> gnomefreak: bazaar.launchpad.net has smarts to make --create-prefix unnecessary.  That's been the case for about a year now I think.
<ianm1> radix: so after the "bzr push" I can do a SVN-like process of hack/commit in that directory?
<radix> ianm1: hack/commit/push
<ianm1> what is the extra push for?
<radix> ianm1: commit modifies the branch, which only does changes locally (unless the branch is a checkout)
<spiv> gnomefreak: yes, next time you push a new branch, please try without --create-prefix.  If you do need --create-prefix, please file a bug with the details.
<ianm1> ah ok
<gnomefreak> spiv: you got it
<radix> ianm1: so "hack; commit; hack; commit; hack; commit; push" is generally the workflow
<spiv> gnomefreak: thanks!
<gnomefreak> spiv: np i might look into bzr-svn as well monday so atleast i can get that to work
<ianm1> radix: so after this 'branch' finishes and I 'push' to my own space the directory will then be associated with that branch?
<radix> ianm1: well, the first time you pass a URL to "push" for a given branch, it remembers the URL, so you can just "bzr push" with no extra arguments and it'll be pushed to the same place
<spiv> ianm1: "push" creates or updates branch from the local one.
<ianm1> radix: great.  ok it's done 'branch'ing, I'll give it a try
<spiv> ianm1: if you want commits to automatically be made to a remote branch, you can make a checkout locally rather than a branch.  (I find I usually want full branches everywhere though.)
<ianm1> a full branch seems better since I spend a lot of time offline
<spiv> Well, you can work with checkouts offline, even make "local" commits to them.
<spiv> (bzr commit --local ...)
<spiv> But then you need to use "bzr update" to resynchronise your local checkout with the remote one when you get back online.  So if you're going to be offline a lot it may be simpler to just always use independent branches rather than checkouts.
<ianm1> so as far as naming my branch goes, is it normal to have a personal "trunk" ?
<gnomefreak> ianm1: yes
<gnomefreak> ianm1: i have 6 or so
<ianm1> 6 trunks?
<gnomefreak> well personal and team
<gnomefreak> yes
<spiv> Branch naming really depends a lot on your preferred workflow.
<ianm1> you mean each team has one and you have one?
<ianm1> ok but I have no preferred bzr workflow yet.. :)
<gnomefreak> firefox, iceape, sunbird, firefox-trunk firefox-gp and so on
<spiv> ianm1: right, it's catch-22 ;)
<gnomefreak> some might be named ubuntu-version
<spiv> ianm1: I suggest just starting with a simple scheme, maybe "trunk" and "personal", until you get a feel for it.
* spiv -> bed
<ianm1> g'night
<ubotu> New bug: #139855 in soyuz "[feature-request]  Display stats about PPA usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
#launchpad 2007-09-16
<FelixSavali1> hello
<Odd_Bloke> FelixSavali1: Hi.
<FelixSavali1> got a question... how does one become an official translator for something on launchpad?
<stdin> I'd guess it depends on the project 
<daub> hi, i have registered a project on launchpad. but how can i upload files?
<Fujitsu> daub: You need to register a series, and then a release.
<Fujitsu> Then you can upload files to the release, IIRC.
<daub> ok, but now it seems i can only upload a tarball. but how can work with the RCS (bazaar)?
<daub> my project is still in an early development/planning phase
<daub> yet i only familiar with cvs and svn
<thumper> daub: have you registered a ssh key?
<thumper> if you have, you can then push a bzr branch to launchpad
<thumper> bzr push bzr+ssh://<your-user-id>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<your-user-id>/project/branch-name
<thumper> daub: do you have a bzr branch yet?
<daub> for my personal use i have a svn repository
<daub> thumper: is that that ~/.authorized_keys thing?
<thumper> daub: no, the authorized_keys is others you allow to log in as you
<thumper> daub: in .ssh/id_rsa.pub or id_des.pub
<thumper> daub: or you can create one just for launchpad
<thumper> daub: if you are wanting to continue with SVN, then you can get a branch imported 
<thumper> daub: an alternative is to switch to bzr
<daub> thumper: i want to use bzr. is there a documentation about lanchpad/bazaar
<thumper> daub: https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch
<thumper> daub: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+tour
<thumper> http://bazaar-vcs.org/WhyUseBzr
<daub> thumper: ok, i have to do a little bit rtfm now. thanks for your help
<thumper> daub: any time
<thumper> daub: you'll find me online workdays 2100UTC-0600UTC
<thumper> and occasionally other times
<thumper> daub: there are a few updates that'll be released next week that will make this even easier
<daub> thx. if you are interested, my project is forecastgnome. a new weather applet for the gnome desktop. i looking for some developers/artworkers.
<thumper> daub: sorry, my time is short enough as it is, and i'm a Kubuntu user :)
<daub> ok, no problem :)
<daub> but, can i ask for help like for example in sourceforge?
<thumper> daub: what do you mean?
<thumper> you can ask for help here and should get a reasonable response time (maybe not so quick in the weekends)
<daub> on sourceforge.net you can ask for help for your project. ther is a "help wanted" site
<daub> http://sourceforge.net/people/
<thumper> daub: I don't think so#
<daub> that would be interesting for launchpad.
<ubotu> New bug: #139901 in soyuz "time skew on amd64 ppa buildd?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139901
<thumper> daub: one way to make the request would be to either to file a wishlist bug for launchpad, or create a blueprint
<daub> ok, i have a look at blueprint. perhaps i could make a suggestion on the the mailinglist.
* lamont needs for buildd admins to be able to tell launchpad "I know you don't think it's buildable. schedule a build anyway. kthxbye."
<laga> i'm looking at a bug report: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138915 where it says that the bug has 2 duplicates. where can i see those duplicates? or am i just being stupid?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138915 in linux-source-2.6.22 "unionfs NULL pointer dereference in 2.6.22-11.32" [High,Triaged]   - Assigned to Ubuntu Kernel Team (ubuntu-kernel-team)
<Hobbsee> laga: look down, and to the left
<laga> Hobbsee: thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #1872 in launchpad "Link to ddtp-ubuntu-main does not work" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> I wonder if the gforge tracker from alioth is in launchpad already?
<Laibsch> Just tried to add http://alioth.debian.org/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=305010&group_id=30186&atid=410366 to https://bugs.launchpad.net/sane-backends/+bug/134841 and it turned out incredibly wrong.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134841 in sane-backends "HP DeskJet F4140 All-in-One has wrong permissions on the USB scanner device" [Undecided,Incomplete]   - Assigned to Rolf Leggewie (r0lf)
<ubotu> New bug: #139988 in launchpad "Uploading 'OpenPGP key' help is incorrect (+editpgpkeys)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139988
<mndo> hi there
<mndo> i am having some problems importing my pgp key..
<mndo> launchpad keeps telling me that could not import my key..
<mndo> any help?
<jelmer> soo close
* jelmer was assigned bug 140001 :-(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140001 in bzr-svn "SVN commit authors not the same as bzr commit authors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140001
#launchpad 2008-09-08
<owh> Salutations, got two emails today that refer to lightning-sunbird. It tells me that I'm receiving the emails (one as a record of upload, the other as a buildd failure on HPPA) because I uploaded the backport to hardy - it says so right here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<owh> There's only one thing wrong with all that, I didn't.
<owh> As in, I didn't upload anything anywhere, have never done so and have no privileges to do any such thing.
<wgrant> owh: You didn't request the backport?
<wgrant> owh: The archive admin who performed the backport put your name there for some reason. I doubt you were unrelated to the request.
<owh> Not that I recall. I lodged a bug before Gutsy advising that there was a later version available.
<owh> That was in response to a brainstorm comment I saw.
<wgrant> Well, it's not a Launchpad problem, at any rate.
<owh> Ok, then who's problem is this?
<wgrant> The archive admin who performed the backport.
<owh> How would I find out who that was?
<wgrant> I'm checking.
<owh> Tah
<wgrant> It was because you filed the bug initially.
<wgrant> Bug #220166 was reused to request the backport, and you filed it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220166 in lightning-sunbird "New upstream version available (v0.8)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220166
<owh> But I didn't source the code, so how can I be the "uploader".
<wgrant> It should have been attributed to gnomefreak, but I guess they don't check it thoroughly.
<wgrant> The person who requested the backport is noted as the uploader for backports.
<owh> So, who did it so I can talk to them?
<wgrant> Why do you want to do that?
<owh> Because at the moment I'm getting buildd logs and failure reports indicating that some action is required.
<wgrant> CHROOTWAIT requires no action from you.
<wgrant> Have you not received just two emails?
<owh> Right now I have, who's to say that's where it stops. Someone was supposed to get those, instead they ended up in my in-box. The person who was supposed to get them didn't. I'm trying to make sure they do.
<owh> I came here because LP is where the emails came from. If I should go elsewhere, please let me know.
<wgrant> There will be no more emails from that upload, unless somebody retries hppa and it fails like that again. But you could poke gnomefreak - he might be in #ubuntu-devel.
<wgrant> And that particular failure mode requires action from nobody but buildd admins.
<wgrant> And I must now depart for a lecture.
<owh> Tah
<EagleScreen> hi, i would like to sign Ubuntu code of conduct
<EagleScreen> i am in the page where i have to paste the content of the code of conduct signed, after that the content appears and at the top there is my my key, i mark it, and at the bottom i click on Verify, and later nothing happens
<jamesh> EagleScreen: you've associated your key with your account?
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> i think so
<EagleScreen> jamesh why you asked it to me?
<jamesh> I'm just trying to work out where you are in the process
<jamesh> so, you pasted in the clear signed version of the code of conduct into the form?
<EagleScreen> i pasted the code of conduct with the sign below, i added a end of line between code of conduct and sign, launchpad rejected it, I gone back, i deleted that end of line, and i tried again, i think it was signed well
<EagleScreen> i have activated my ppa
<jamesh> EagleScreen: if you're changing any whitespace in the CoC, you need to do so before signing
<jamesh> doing so afterwards looks like the document has been tampered with
<EagleScreen> then you have seen that my code of conduct is bad signed?
<EagleScreen> how must I now proceed?
<EagleScreen> i still have the .asc file
<jamesh> what is your Launchpad user name?
<EagleScreen> EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> or eaglescreen
<jamesh> looks like you've successfully signed the code
<EagleScreen> EagleScreen is my display name, and eaglescreen is my user name i think
<EagleScreen> okay, then, is there any problem?
<jamesh> doesn't look like it.
<EagleScreen> okay
<jamesh> EagleScreen: on your profile page (https://edge.launchpad.net/~eaglescreen), it says "Ubuntero:  Yes" at the bottom.
<jamesh> if you click on the word "yes", it should show the signed document stored against your accoutn
<EagleScreen> yes i saw it, by that i thought i signed well the code
<EagleScreen> and also i could activate my ppa
<jamesh> sounds like you've done everything correctly then.
<EagleScreen> all right :)
<EagleScreen> i have a small problem, i uploaded a bad package to ppa, it has been rejected, now i would like to upload the right package and dput tell me that the package is already in ppa.launchpad.net
<Ursinha> EagleScreen, maybe you have a .upload file in the package folder
<Ursinha> i don't remember very well
<cprov-afk> EagleScreen: or use `dput <my-ppa> -f <changes file>`
<EagleScreen> yes, now it worked:
<EagleScreen> Successfully uploaded packages.
<EagleScreen> Not running dinstall.
<EagleScreen> dinstall????
<cprov-afk> EagleScreen: '-f' tell dput to ignore the '.upload' file and Ursinha pointed.
<EagleScreen> yes i removed .upload file
<EagleScreen> bye
<cody-somerville> :/
<mwhudson> crud
<LaserJock> mwhudson: ping regarding matplotlib import
<mwhudson> LaserJock: hi
<LaserJock> mwhudson: you thought maybe we imported the wrong dir?
<mwhudson> LaserJock: right
<mwhudson> LaserJock: i was thinking that maybe http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/matplotlib/trunk/files/5554?file_id=matplotlib-20080907104855-42w1b8pwccpzuzlb-23 was supposed to be the top level
<LaserJock> mwhudson: yeah, I know what you mean
<LaserJock> mwhudson: I thought perhaps I was supposed to do trunk/
<mwhudson> LaserJock: i should have checked before approving the import i guess
<LaserJock> but they've got a bit not-so-nice structure there that really blows up the size of the repo
<mwhudson> yeah, so i'm not _sure_ i got it wrong :)
<LaserJock> in terms of the code we package/ship then matplotlib/trunk/matplotlib would be the real trunk
<LaserJock> mwhudson: I wasn't sure if you guys have some sort of policy on what parts of a VCS you import
<mwhudson> LaserJock: generally, we aim to import the branch that would be packed up to make a release
<mwhudson> s/branch/directory/
<mwhudson> so yeah, it sounds like i made a mistake
<LaserJock> well, I told you wrong too ;-)
<mwhudson> oh ok
<LaserJock> you just did the URL I gave in my vcs-import request
<LaserJock> mwhudson: I just downloaded their latest release tarball to make sure and it is from matplotlib/trunk/matplotlib/
<mwhudson> LaserJock: ok, thanks
 * mwhudson does stuff
<LaserJock> which I think will make the bzr branch very much smaller
<LaserJock> mwhudson: I gotta run, thanks so much for working on this
<mwhudson> LaserJock: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/python2.4-matplotlib/trunk
<mwhudson> :)
<mwhudson> (it was there already)
<LaserJock> hmm, weird
<LaserJock> mwhudson: can we rename/copy that branch?
<mwhudson> probably should be reassigned to 'matplotlib'
<mwhudson> yeah
<LaserJock> yeah, that name is the package name from like Dapper
<mwhudson> urgh
<EagleSn> packages i am uploading to my ppa are rejected
<Hobbsee> why?
<EagleSn> rejection email says: PPA upload path must start with '~'.
<EagleSn> my package is sun-java6_6-07-4ubuntu3~ppa_source.changes
<EagleSn> it is rejected becouse there isnt a number after ppa?
<EagleSn> sun-java6_6-07-4ubuntu3~ppa1_source.changes
<Hobbsee> what does your dput.cf say?
<EagleSn> here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/44448/
<Hobbsee> ah, you didn't follow the quick start correctly.
<EagleScreen> where is my failure?
<Hobbsee> see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPA - the part that says incomming =
<EagleScreen> what is my launchpad id?
<Hobbsee> eaglescreen, i'd say
<EagleScreen> if that were bad, shouldnt dput give me an error?
<Hobbsee> but you're missing the ~ before it.
<Hobbsee> no - it doesn't know what's valid and isn't, for the particular server.
<EagleScreen> i see...
<EagleScreen> ok: incoming = ~eaglescreen/ubuntu/
<Hobbsee> yes, that should work
<EagleScreen> may be quick start guide needs an observation saying that ~ is necessary
<spiv> That help site is a wiki; you can edit most pages I believe.
<EagleScreen> i dont know how to do it
<gour> morning
<gour> if the team is driver for the project, will all the members of the team automatically receive all bug notifications for the project?
<BjornT> gour: no. normally the bug supervisor receives all the notifications. if there is no bug supervisor, the registrant receives it.
<gour> BjornT: registrant are those who explicitly subscribe to it?
<BjornT> gour: sorry. i meant "Maintainer" (we used to call it registrant)
<gour> BjornT: ahh ok. but those which subscribe to project's bug tracker will also receive all notifications?
<gour> s/which/who
<BjornT> gour: right
<gour> thanks
<gour> anyone used LP's API to automatically send gpg-signed email (traces for bugs from within app) to LP's tracker?
<Macarse> hi
<Macarse> what can cause that my pushs to lp doesn't show me with a link to my profile: https://code.launchpad.net/~pyweek-0ai/0ai/core-base
<beuno> Macarse, you are committing with a different email address
<beuno> <macarse@MacaHome>
<beuno> you have to set it with:  bzr whoami "You Name <you@email.com>"
<beuno> and the email has to match the one on your LP account
<Macarse> macarse@MacaHome comes from the ssa key.
<beuno> right, but it's not your email address
<Macarse> oh, bzr whoami is changed.
<Macarse> beuno: thanx
<Macarse> I will try now
<beuno> Macarse, welcome'
<Macarse> beuno: working! thanx.
<beuno> Macarse, np
<Qball> hi all
<Qball> I tried importing a translation I got from launchpad into launchpad (I synced my local repo with launchpad  and then back to launchpad )
<Qball> now it complains about a string not being propperly terminated
<Rafik> hello!
<Rafik> please, is there any Drupal plugin to enable LP OpenId in a loco website ?
<OgMaciel> I need help figuring out how to a) remove and b) edit code series from my existing project
<OgMaciel> anybody around who can lend me a hand?
<beuno> OgMaciel, series are a sticky subject
<beuno> only an admin and remove/edit them
<OgMaciel> hmmm
<beuno> so, filing a question to have that done is the appropriate way to go
<OgMaciel> beuno: cool... thanks a lot :)
<beuno> it's not ideal, but it's on the list of things to change soon-ish
<OgMaciel> I could always buy Rinchen a beer :)
<beuno> yeah, beer-bribing works as well
<OgMaciel> hehehe
<beuno> kiko-fud is bribable as well, but he's more of an orange juice guy
<OgMaciel> beuno: the advantage is that I can sweet talk kiko-fud in his natibe Portuguese
<OgMaciel> :)
<OgMaciel> native
<beuno> OgMaciel, hahah, that's right!
<OgMaciel> beuno: weird... I can search for answers but... where can I ask them?
 * OgMaciel looks and looks
<beuno> the big blue button is often missed
<beuno> that's something I want to change with the new design
<beuno> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<OgMaciel> I only see a big red button: Take a tour
<beuno> top-ish right-ish blue button
<OgMaciel> nope
<OgMaciel> not on edge
<beuno> ah
<beuno> you're not logged in on edge!
<beuno> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<OgMaciel> I am... at least it says so
<beuno> hrm
<OgMaciel> wait
<OgMaciel> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/
<OgMaciel> I was there
<OgMaciel> hmmmm
<beuno> right
<beuno> you where missing the /launchpad
<beuno> which project to file the question against
<OgMaciel> hmmmm
<OgMaciel> I went directly to LP's home page
<OgMaciel> and clicked the Answers link
<OgMaciel> btw, I see the button now :)
<beuno> yay!
<beuno> say hi to kiko for me
<OgMaciel> beuno: I have never met him but will do the first chance I have :)
<beuno> OgMaciel, :)
<OgMaciel> I must be missing something here
<OgMaciel> I don't see links and/or buttons that I'm supposed to see
<OgMaciel> turns out there is a question about deleting branches
<OgMaciel> it mentions about the existence of a delete button
<beuno> sure, but you want to delete a series, not a branch, right?
<OgMaciel> I must confess that I'm a bit confused
<OgMaciel> series != branches?
<beuno> quite different, yes
<OgMaciel> hmmmm
<beuno> do you want to point me at what you want to delete?
<OgMaciel> sure
<OgMaciel> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/billreminder
<OgMaciel> I basically want to delete all entries except for the trunk
<beuno> ah, ok
<beuno> so you want to delete branches
<OgMaciel> then I want to edit trunk
<beuno> which, good news, you can do
<OgMaciel> it is pulling from the old repo
<OgMaciel> cool
<beuno> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ogmaciel/billreminder/latest
<OgMaciel> am there
<beuno> do you see an edit and delete icon next to the title?
<OgMaciel> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<OgMaciel> the tiny little miniscule red icon?
<OgMaciel> :)
<beuno> yes, sorry about that  :)
<OgMaciel> hehehe
<OgMaciel> no worries
<OgMaciel> I was truly looking for a button or word/link
<beuno> you're not the first person to miss it
<OgMaciel> :D
<OgMaciel> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/billreminder/0.3.2
<OgMaciel> beuno: this one does not have those icons
<OgMaciel> i.e. cannot edit
<beuno> because you don't own it
<hubuntu> is the your_launchpad_id@ubuntu.com redirection automatically activated once you are part of the LP Ubuntu Members team? Or how does it get activated? I can't find any resource with specific info on how to proceed...
<OgMaciel> ????
<beuno> ~vcs-imports does
<beuno> so, mwhudson, abentley or thumper to the rescue
<hubuntu> couldn't think of any other channel where to ask :)
<OgMaciel> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<OgMaciel> but I register it I'm sure
<beuno> hubuntu, they get redirected automatically. It takes a few days
<hubuntu> ah, ok. Gracias beuno :)
<beuno> OgMaciel, I'm sure you did. It's just that code imports have some unknown magic to me.
<OgMaciel> black magic box
<OgMaciel> cool
<beuno> the sun should be high enough in new zeland soon enough
<beuno> you could wait for a bit
<beuno> or, file a question for that  :)
<OgMaciel> guess I'll have do that... or sweet talk kiko-fud
<beuno> hubuntu, de nada!
<OgMaciel> thanks a bunch beuno
<beuno> my pleasure
<kiko-fud> OgMaciel, you can always sweet-talk me
<kiko-fud> what's going on
<OgMaciel> kiko: hehehe
<OgMaciel> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44539
<kiko> OgMaciel, updated. now let's see if it will work :)
<OgMaciel> kiko: thanks man... more sweet talking next time I see you :)
<OgMaciel> kiko: it stills seems to be pulling from the old repo
<kiko> OgMaciel, sorry, the bad news department is closed for the day. we're happy to take your call tomorrow!!
<Ursinha> hahaha
<OgMaciel> kiko: hehehe :P
 * OgMaciel is persistent and will call tomorrow
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: that move cannot be made because the svn repositories have different UUIDs
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: hmmmm... what can be done?
<kiko> OgMaciel, nuke and recreate but I hope mwhudson is actually offering
<OgMaciel> hehehe
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: right, request a new import, but...
<OgMaciel> I got no feelings for that branch, so nuke it
<mwhudson> is the branch on bzr-playground.gnome.org ?
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: nope
<mwhudson> http://bzr-playground.gnome.org/billreminder/trunk/files ?
<mwhudson> seems a bit out of date
 * OgMaciel looks
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: should be svn.gnome.org/svn/billreminder/trunk
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: ?
<mwhudson> for svn.gnome.org we generally recommend people use the bzr-playground mirrors at the moment
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: the code resides in svn.gnome.org/svn/billreminder/trunk and it should be revision 631
<OgMaciel> hummmmmmmmmm
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: so in order for me to get my project "mirrored" in LP I'd have to sync up with bzr-playground?
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: the revision numbers won't line up, because svn revision numbers count all revisions in the repo, whereas bazaar revisions only count revisions in the branch
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: there are all kinds of assumptions in that sentence that i don't understand :)
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: forgive me for butting in late to this conversation before i've had my morning coffee, but
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: what are you trying to do?
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: no worries... there are a lot of assumptions from my part that I'm not sure about myself
<OgMaciel> :)
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: basically
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: when I registered billreminder in LP, its source code lived in sourceforge
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: it has since moved to gnome svn
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: all I want to do is update the branch to pull from gnome and not sourceforge
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: ok, have you heard about bzr-playground.gnome.org before?
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: but take you time and drink your coffee... this is not urgent and I really do appreciate your effort sans caffeine :)
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: yes... got an account there
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: so given that more or less everything on svn.gnome.org is mirrored into branches on bzr-playground, it doesn't really make sense to have ~vcs-imports from there
<mwhudson> as then you'd have two incompatible bazaar mirrors of the branch
<mwhudson> so in some ways, it would be better to get the branch on bzr-playground up to date and then set up a mirrored branch pulling the bzr-playground import into launchpad
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: so far I understood that projects get mirrored... is it safe to assume that it is done automatically?
<mwhudson> i think so...
<OgMaciel> I most certainly did not do it
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: ok... with that cleared, shouldn't it then be up to date with its counterpart in gnome svn?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> trying to find out why it isn't now
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: lemme take a *closer* look  at the files and see if they are ok and maybe just the revision number that is throwing me off
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: yup... definitely not in sync
<mwhudson> OgMaciel: does http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/billreminder/trunk/ look more up to date?
<mwhudson> (not running loggerhead, so use bzr to check :)
 * OgMaciel checks
<OgMaciel> mwhudson: definitely closer to reality
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> thumper: hi!
<Ursinha> hi thumper :)
<mwhudson> thumper: please explain to me how bzr-playground works :)
<thumper> mwhudson: kinda
<thumper> mwhudson: although lifeless did all the import scripting from jc2k's scripts
<mwhudson> thumper: is there a log file i can look in at least?
<mwhudson> (maybe this conversation should be somewhere else)
<thumper> ack
#launchpad 2008-09-09
<mwhudson> LaserJock: so it seems broken to have two projects for matplotlib on launchpad
<mwhudson> i guess one should be deactivated
<LaserJock> mwhudson: well, if you want to import the code that actually goes into the released tarball I think  python2.4-matplotlib has the right branch
<mwhudson> python2.4-matplotlib seems a little older and a little more active
<mwhudson> but it has a silly name
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> can you move that branch to matplotlib?
<LaserJock> it looks like somebody named the project after the package, not the actual project name
<LaserJock> or even the source package name, as that's matplotlib too
<mwhudson> another option would be to kill off the current matplotlib project and rename the python2.4-matplotlib to something more sensible
<LaserJock> can you rename python2.4-matplotlib to matplotlib after killing the current one?
<mwhudson> i can't, but an admin can
<LaserJock> ok, I just wondered if there was some issue with renaming to something that had previously existed
<mwhudson> well, i guess the admin can rename matplotlib to matplotlib-dead or something
<mwhudson> LaserJock: can you ask a question for this?
<LaserJock> well, I'd rather not have confusing cruft if we can help it
<LaserJock> and yeah, I'll ask a question
<LaserJock> should the question be for launchpad and not codehosting?
<mwhudson> LaserJock: rename it to matplotlib-dead, then kill it, i mean
<mwhudson> t
<LaserJock> ah
<mwhudson> LaserJock: yes, launchpad, this isn't really to do with codehosting any more
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> thanks for the help
<timo> So when you fill a bug you click report and click the bug if there is a duplicate then thats it?
<timo> any one/
<poolie> timo: not sure i understand the question
<poolie> if it suggests duplicates you can click the suggestion for more detail
<timo> ok, Say i file a bug
<poolie> if that is in fact the bug you've encounterd, tick its checkbox and press ok
<timo> yes but i have reported many bugs but looking at my account says i have 3 bugs reported how?
<poolie> can you give me the url of the page that says that?
<timo> i just reported this bug but nothing has change in the original bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/173878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173878 in totem "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,Invalid]
<timo> Am i making sense ?
<poolie> sure
<poolie> what is it that you want to know?
<timo> How do i file bugs
<poolie> are you 'neptune'?
<timo> in widows you just click on report , but in ubuntu you have to log on don't you? , then what
<timo> no im tim
<poolie> are you experiencing the same problem described in 173878?
<poolie> or do you want to report a different bug?
<timo> same problems
<poolie> and do you have a launchpad account?
<timo> and reported it by clicking on the report icon and clicking send then loged on and selected the bug that i thin it is
<poolie> ok i see
<timo> but the bug stays the same how do the debuggers know the bug has changes with new info.
<poolie> and did you press 'ok' after choosing that bug?
<poolie> um
<poolie> maybe the 'choose a duplicate' page is confusing
<timo> It still has the 2007 dates
<poolie> did you click the link, or press the radiobutton?
<timo> the link to the bug itself
<poolie> ok
<poolie> you need to back up in your browser history and pick the radio button
<timo> no radio here bud https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+filebug/x4KFeLG8WJmJBZsA1EUY32fpgql
<poolie> oh that's really interesting
<poolie> i think you've found a launchpad bug or at least misdesign
<timo> Hope im the only one
<poolie> so, basically what i suggest you do is enter your own summary, even if it's similar to what's already there
<timo> been reporting some time now
<poolie> like 'totem crashed trying to play avi file' or whatever
<timo> and place log files?
<poolie> it should then automatically attach your files to that new bug
<timo> thing is the crash is a bit random.
<poolie> i suggest you just report a new bug with the files attached then
<poolie> and as much description as you can give
<timo> ok
<timo> do you know where the log would be place om my computer for totem
<poolie> not off hand
<poolie> i filed bug 267971, you can comment on that too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267971 in malone "user confusion about how what to do with 'most frequently reported bugs'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267971
<poolie> or subscribe to it
<timo> Its prob just me. and my computer nothing wrong with the bug system
<timo> ﻿subscribed
<timo> thanks for all the help
 * Hobbsee wonders if there's any useful mail from launchpad she actually needs, apart from bugs.
<Hobbsee> everything launchpad has a X-launchpad-* header now, doesn't it?
<thumper> Hobbsee: it should have
<thumper> Hobbsee: if it doesn't, then you should file a bug :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<Hobbsee> which would hopefully get fixed relatively quickly, too
 * Hobbsee looks at filters
<Peng_> Hmm, team approval messages don't have an X-Launchpad-* header, just "X-Generated-By: Launchpad (canonical.com)".
<wgrant> Hrmph.
<wgrant> Is it deliberate that milestones don't have their own set of tabs?
<wgrant> It seems impossible to escape from from a milestone's +subscribe, and one can't easily get from the blueprint list to bug list or vice versa.
<fta> hi, i'm trying to use my new @ubuntu.com address but it doesn't work (yet). could anyone come to my rescue ? :)
<gour> hello
<gour> i've two active gpg keys at LP. is it possible to use 3rd email address and sign it with one of those 2 keys to submit bug-report to LP?
<wgrant> fta: You want #canonical-sysadmin. They shouldn't bounce you around any more.
<wgrant> But it won't happen immediately.
<wgrant> As there's a cron job that does it, IIRC.
<wgrant> gour: I think that the email address needs to match.
<gour> i see
<wgrant> Don't quote me on that, though.
<gour> :-)
<gour> well, let's make an experiment :-)
<fta> wgrant, how often is that cron runing? daily? weekly? any idea?
<gour> any test address where one can send testing bug report via email?
<wgrant> fta: #canonical-sysadmin would know.
<fta> wgrant, i thought it was a channel on a private server, apparently not ;)
<wgrant> fta: #is the one on a private server.
<wgrant> Er, "#is is the one"
<Peng_> If I want to file a bug about a certain email not containing an X-Launchpad header, where should I do it? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<wgrant> Peng_: What is the email?
<Leonidas> Could someone look into https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pyparsing/trunk ? It cannot be imported because something is broken, and before fixing that, it's useless to try to import every 5 hours.
<Peng_> wgrant: Just the "you've been accepted into a team" one. It may not be worth reporting.
<wgrant> Peng_: That's appropriate for launchpad-foundations.
<mwhudson> Leonidas: done
<Peng_> wgrant: So I should file it? Alright.
<Leonidas> mwhudson: thanks. Now, is there a way to get it running? I suspected that I use the wrong URL for the SVN-Repo, but I'm not sure.
<mwhudson> Leonidas: not with a repo layout like that, i think
<mwhudson> Leonidas: unless importing just https://pyparsing.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/pyparsing/src/ would be useful
<Leonidas> mwhudson: thats enough since the other folders are empty anyway.
<mwhudson> Leonidas: oh, ok :)
<Leonidas> (no idea why the repo layout is so strange %-)
<mwhudson> running the import system you encounter all sorts of strange things :)
<mwhudson> (cvs is better at total wtf-ness than svn though)
<Leonidas> mwhudson: thanks. I tried contacting folks via email, but never got an answer.
<ryanakca> I was wondering, would having to be both the admin of a team and the owner of a project to be able to set the team as the bug superviser for the project a bug? If someone wants to set a team as the bug supervisor, and the team wants to receive the bugmail, but whoever owns the project isn't an admin in the bug-email team / doesn't want to be, wouldn't they be stuck?
<Hobbsee> fta: re: email:  don't use your gmail account to test it, if it's forwarding to a gmail acccount.
<fta> Hobbsee, don't worry, i didn't. it's fine now, thanks to elmo
<Hobbsee> fta: ah, cool.  various other people have, and have run into that problem.
<jpds> fta: :(
<fta> Hobbsee, .. and thanks to jpds :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<fta> i'm all smile today.. great success with a project at work, and motu since yesterday :)
 * fta is happy
 * fta hugs everyone
 * jpds hugs fta.
<gour> is it possible to set 'importance' and 'tag' for newly created bug via email interface?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> afaik, anyway.
<Hobbsee> assuming you have rights to do so normally
<gour> well, if i'm member of the team
<beuno> gour, https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<gour> beuno: not clear from that docs, or if you can point it out ?
<Hobbsee> gour: erm...
<Hobbsee> gour: try the headings marked 'importance' and 'tag'
<beuno> :)
<Hobbsee> they're also in the contents thing, in case you missed htat.
<gour> importance - Change the importance of a bug. but it's not clear if it can be set for a new bug
<beuno> AFAIK, those apply to new and existing bugs
 * beuno pokes BjornT 
<Hobbsee> you can change it all at any time.
<gour> i know i can change, but i want to set for new bugs which will be forwarded automatically
<BjornT> gour: yes, you can set them when filing new bugs
<gour> BjornT: thanks a lot. nice
<beuno> thanks BjornT  :)
 * gour had to find workaround for creating bug tickets out of automatic bug-reports sent from within the application. all just for the sake to make project use LP and then move to bzr :-)
<fta> what are "private builds" ?
<bigjools> builds done in a private PPA
<cody-somerville> OOPS-983ED85
 * Ursinha looks at the oops
<cody-somerville> the link in PPA build failures still uses internal launchpad address
<Ursinha> where?
<kiko> cody-somerville, didn't we update the configs?
<kiko> bigjools, ^^^
<cody-somerville> Ursinha, in la e-mails
 * bigjools looks
<bigjools> cody-somerville: can you file a bug and attach the email please
<samtb> i'm having trouble branching the mplayer bzr - i keep getting "error not a branch" from bzr
<samtb> other branches work
<samtb> i have tried launchpad-login but still no luck
<samtb> sam@wildthing:~/dev/mplayer/bzr/mplayer$ bzr launchpad-login sambrightman
<samtb> sam@wildthing:~/dev/mplayer/bzr/mplayer$ bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu dev
<samtb> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://sambrightman@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu/".
<samtb> could someone please help me figure out what's going on here?
<kiko> let me check that out
<kiko> abentley, what's going on in the above?
<samtb> it doesn't work over http either
<samtb> (and ubuntu-hardy branch is empty... maybe that's just the way it is?)
<LaserJock> Launchpad's munging of changelog entries is very "not nice". Please do *not* represent data as something it's not
<bigjools> LaserJock: can you elaborate please?
<LaserJock> it's a problem that's been known about for several releases and needs to be fixed now
<LaserJock> attributing changelog entries to the wrong people
<LaserJock> primarily for syncs I believe
<bigjools> can you give me a specific example of that, and I'll look
<LaserJock> sure
<bigjools> thanks
<LaserJock> compare https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/tuxpaint-stamps/2008.03.01-1
<LaserJock> and http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/t/tuxpaint-stamps/tuxpaint-stamps_2008.03.01-1/changelog
<bigjools> perfect, thanks
<LaserJock> not only did Launchpad strip the attribution from the right person
<LaserJock> it fakes somebody else's into it
<LaserJock> a changelog is *very* easy to get, please use it
<bigjools> LaserJock: please file a bug if you haven't already and I'll push it through
<LaserJock> lol
<samtb> kiko: any ideas?
<LaserJock> a bug has been around for probably a year on this
<kiko> samtb, I need abentley to help me out here
<kiko> unless rockstar knows what it could be?
<samtb> before i used lp-login
 * rockstar perks up
<samtb> the error message was referring to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu/.bzr/branch/
<LaserJock> bigjools: see bug #55795 for instance, filed in *2006*
<samtb> which colin suggested was old layout or something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<bigjools> LaserJock: thanks
<rockstar> samtb, there seems to be a problem with that branch.
<samtb> :( isn't it the main/current branch?
<samtb> intrepid's ubuntu15 seems to be from that plus one change from nhandler
<samtb> from what i can tell
<samtb> but as i said, ubuntu-hardy is empty and ubuntu-intrepid doesn't exist
<rockstar> samtb, let me take a look at this.
<LaserJock> bigjools: see also bug #139162 and bug #247456 for related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139162 in soyuz "Store the pristine debian/changelog for each SourcePackageRelease" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247456 in soyuz "changelog listing are incomplete and/or undiscoverable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247456
<LaserJock> changelog entries are such an unbelievable simple thing for Launchpad to do utterly wrong
<samtb> rockstar: i'm gonna have to leave for the night very shortly, can be back tomorrow
<rockstar> samtb, alright.
<samtb> rockstar: what time zone/eta?
<samtb> roughly
<rockstar> samtb, well, not sure an the ETA, but it's a high priority.
<samtb> i mean when you'll be around here :)
<emet> hey about karma
<samtb> or shall i just leave you to it and keep trying - anything i can do?
<emet> does karma take a while to update?
<beuno> emet, yes, it updates every 24hs
<beuno> ish
<\sh> hmm...
<\sh> is it planed to have a check against "application name" inside lpapi for apps which are already approved under the same name?
<ubuntuser> Who help me? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/mail-notification/+question/44261
<\sh> or is it possible to "reserve" some consumer_key idents for "special" apps?
<ubuntuser> is about mailing lists
<ubuntuser> jcastro: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/mail-notification/+question/44261 - Help us! Please....
<jcastro> barry: help!
<barry> jcastro: hi
<ubuntuser> thx...
<jcastro> ok, I believe this list was declined initially, and then after that it was decided to have it on launchpad
<jcastro> but when they reapplied it came up with that error
<ubuntuser> initially.. yes..
<barry> jcastro, ubuntuser question updated
<jcastro> barry: thanks!
<barry> jcastro, ubuntuser let me know if you need more info
<jcastro> I suspect that fixing it now would require mangle-age that isn't allowed. :p
<ubuntuser> the same problem: The application for this team's mailing list has been declined. Please contact a Launchpad administrator for further assistance.
<jcastro> ubuntuser: he meants subscribe to the bug, once it's fixed you'll apply again
<ubuntuser> Ahh.. ok!
<jcastro> ubuntuser: go here and click "subscribe" https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/237210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237210 in launchpad-foundations "should be a way to delete/disconnect a mailing list" [High,In progress]
<ubuntuser> thanks jcastro and barry
<jcastro> cheers!
<barry> np!
<patpiiii> hello
<patpiiii> any admin available?
<patpiiii> I'm in great need of this reassignation https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44018
<patpiiii> is this possible?
<abentley> kiko: Sorry, was on lunch.
<kiko> abentley, no problemo
<kiko> patpiiii, hangona
<kiko> patpiiii, the right way to fix that problem would have been to merge the accounts!
<abentley> kiko: Do you want me to look at this now?
<kiko> patpiiii, I'll reassign to kamil fwiw
<kiko> abentley, I'd like to understand how a hosted branch can fail bzr branching, yes
<patpiiii> kiko:
<abentley> kiko: There's no branch there, just a repository.
<patpiiii> but the first Arvanil account was deleted
<patpiiii> now it is Kamil Dziedzic
<patpiiii> so merge is impossible
<patpiiii> (i think)
<patpiiii> so if you can pleas assign this to me, "patpi"
<kiko> abentley, but visiting the page I see revisions
<patpiiii> or to kamil
<\sh> kiko: is it planned to package launchpadlib for intrepid?
<patpiiii> can kamil later add another admin to this project?
<kiko> patpiiii, indeed it is impossible now. I can reassign to kamil as he requested it.
<kiko> \sh, absolutely 100% yes
<patpiiii> ok, but then he would be abble to add me also to admins
<patpiiii> because i will setup those trabnslations
<\sh> kiko: ok..I'll have httplib2 0.4.0 handy...so UVE is on its way
<kiko> \sh, ah, you are the man, thanks so much -- if you can help packaging that flacoste and leonardr have a much easier life
<\sh> kiko: har...I'm glad that I found the time to integrate lplib now into leonov (at least the approval stuff)
<\sh> I'm really busy regarding company life
<\sh> ok...off I been
<kiko> \sh, thanks
<abentley> kiko: My guess is that the mirrored copy is broken but the read-write copy is not.
<kiko> abentley, except that.. well, using bzr+ssh didn't work either? it's weird weird weird.
<abentley> kiko: I don't have write permissions on that project, so I always see the mirrored copy.
<kiko> I see
<abentley> kiko: Even over bzr+ssh.
<kiko> abentley, thanks, at least now I know what the problem could be
<abentley> kiko: Do your superpowers allow you to see the read-write copy?
<kiko> abentley, probably not me either, but give me the branch URL and I'll find a writer to test for us
<abentley> kiko: It's the same bzr+ssh URL.
<cody-somerville> weird
<cody-somerville> links *on* launchpad are pointing to the internal domain name
<kiko> abentley, it scrolled off my screen :)
<abentley> kiko: run "bzr info bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu/".  It should not say "Unshared repository with trees"
<patpiiii> so, kiko, can you assign it also to me?
<kiko> Unshared repository with trees (format: unnamed)
<abentley> kiko: Right, sorry.  I meant for the writer to run that.
<abentley> kiko: It's supposed to say "Standalone branch"
<kiko> abentley, cody-somerville tells me it's Standalone branch (format: unnamed)
<kiko> abentley, so something's broken in the mirrorring
<abentley> kiko: Okay, I'll get someone to stomp on it.
<kiko> thanks aaron
<abentley> kiko: Is there a bug #, or someone to notify?
<kiko> abentley, well, all I had was scrollback, so I don't really know -- don't think so. cody-somerville, did you submit a question for that?
<cody-somerville> for the links issue? no
<patpiiii> thanks kiko, bye
<DnaX> How can i remove a wrong Ubuntu package link?
<kiko> DnaX, it depends. for some it works in the UI, for others, it requires a DB run. where's the wrong link?
<DnaX> https://edge.launchpad.net/ircp-tray
<DnaX> exits only Intrepid package
<psycose> hi
<DnaX> kiko: so?
<kiko> DnaX, it requires a DB patch. good grief
<DnaX> and... who can this?
<DnaX> can do this*
<psycose> i use dput to upload a package on my PPA, the *source.upload says everything ok but nohing happens on the PPA builder ... that is still idle ... any tips ? thanks
<cprov-afk> psycose: were you notified by email about the upload acceptance/rejection ?
<DnaX> kiko: who can do this DB patch?
<psycose> cprov-afk: no in fact i launch the dput this more than 12 hours ago ...
<kiko> DnaX, i'm trying to find an OSA but they are not here, so I'd ask you to use answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cprov-afk> psycose: uhm, do another upload and I will trace it for you.
<psycose> cprov-afk: woops i'm sorry ... i did not saw the mail saying it was rejected ... (hide by debian-release mailing list so hudge)
<cprov-afk> psycose: np, let me know if you need any help to sort out the rejection issue.
<psycose> cprov-afk: ok thanks for your help
<cprov-afk> psycose: you're welcome.
<DnaX> kiko: ok, I ask there
<kiko> DnaX, thanks man
<DnaX> bye
<abentley> kiko, samtb: ~/ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu is working now.
<abentley> cody-somerville: Please consider upgrading ~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu to packs.
<cody-somerville> abentley, it isn't my branch :P
<abentley> cody-somerville: You have write access :-P
<cody-somerville> true
#launchpad 2008-09-10
<nedko> i need to upload changed upstream without changed version to my personal PPA for tests, upload is rejected because of md5 sum mismatch
<nedko> what can i do?
<stdin> don't change the tarball, add a patch
<nedko> i'm upstream developer
<nedko> i've found a dependency issue during packaging
<nedko> tarball is not really released yet
<stdin> then you need to increment the version, something like 1.0.0b would do
<nedko> but this wont match the reality
<nedko> cant i tell launchpad to forget old files?
<stdin> I don't know of any way to do that, the PPA always checks the release archive
<stdin> if the tarball is in your PPA, you can delete it (but that can take up to 24 hours to compete)
<nedko> i've deleted it but dput tells me it is already uploaded, after 24 houts this should not happen anymore, do i get it right?
<nedko> can i see the "release archive" contents somewhere?
<stdin> by "release archive" I mean archive.ubuntu.com, so if it's a package already in Ubuntu you can't do anything. you can see your PPA archive at http://ppa.launchpad.net/~<you>/ubuntu
<nedko> it is in my PPA only
<nedko> and i think it does not appear in http://ppa.launchpad.net/~<you>/ubuntu
<nedko> still dput tells me it is uploaded already
<stdin> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Deleting%20packages gives some help on deleting packages from PPAs. it says that the file on the disk will only be deleted when "all packages referencing it have been scheduled for deletion"
<nedko> there are no other packages referencing those packages
<nedko> hmm
<nedko> it looks dput stores something locally
<nedko> with force option it initiated upload
<apachelogger> Can we do anything to contact the person who is using kubuntu-bugs as user name?
<nedko> it got accepted
<stdin> nedko: yeah, the .upload file. I thought you mean LP was telling you it was uploaded :)
<nedko> stdin: thank you
<stdin> *not uploaded
<nedko> well i was under impressing LP is telling me that through dput ;)
<stdin> apachelogger: answers.launchpad.net and get an admin on it?
<apachelogger> statik: how do I get an admin on it?
<apachelogger> stdin: ^
<apachelogger> statik: sorry
<stdin> file a question and ask for a launchpad admin to act as an intermediate
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> stdin: thx
<stdin> and maybe think about kubuntu-bugs-team if the user doesn't co-operate?
<stdin> erm, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad is the right address
<apachelogger> we should just disown the name :P
<stdin> I know how you feel apachelogger, I wanted to register stdin on LP, but it was taken :p
<apachelogger> good thing my nick is pretty much a trademark :P
<mok0> stdin: how about stderr :-P
<stdin> mok0: but that's already registered on freenode, so I'm stuck in 2 places ;)
<mok0> stdin: oh. dang
<apachelogger> statik: null
<apachelogger> stdin:
 * apachelogger needs to get quassel's autocompletion fixed
<stdin> or just type the extra character ;)
<apachelogger> I never type more than 2 characters :P
<apachelogger> which is also the reason I have a lot of sub direcotries, far too lazy to type
<stdin> I have a lot of /a, /b, /c, a/a, a/b, a/c ... too
<apachelogger> just with more useful names :P
<stdin> nah, find fills in the blanks
<apachelogger> stdin: too much typing again
<adm> noone here happens to be leonard richardson do they?
<mwhudson> adm: he's leonardr when he is
<adm> yeah thx - thought he might be
<gord> hello, i'm having some trouble breaking a bzr lock in my project - bzr tells me to ' bzr break-lock lp-140215308:///~cs-l/csl-l/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock' but that just brings up the error 'bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url “lp-140215308:///~cs-l/csl-l/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock”'
<RAOF> Alright!  Where should I be bitching about broken PPA buildds?
<RAOF> In particular, this build log.  I contend that mono shouldn't be segfaulting while unpacking my package's dependencies: http://tinyurl.com/5jqzxt
<lifeless> RAOF: why is mono unpacking your deps?
<RAOF> lifeless: mono libraries call a CIL program to install themselves into the GAC as a part of their postinst.
<lifeless> wepe
<RAOF> If you'd like to be pedantic, I'll s/unpacking/setting up/
<lifeless> configuring I think is the actual step :P
<RAOF> Pfft!
<lifeless> if you're going to be pedantic, do it right
<stdin> gord: try "bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://<you>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~cs-l/csl-l/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock"
<RAOF> "Setting up" is what dpkg says it's doing at that stage, so it's user-visible correct.
<gord> thanks stdin, that worked
<Verterok> ping?
<Verterok> sorry :p
<LaserJock> mwhudson: around?
<mwhudson> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> awesome
<LaserJock> got a import question for you
<mwhudson> ok
<LaserJock> I've got an upstream that splits their source into multiple packages
<LaserJock> we ship them as different source packages
<mwhudson> ok
<LaserJock> if I wanted to import that code should I create an LP project for each?
<LaserJock> they're using CVS and each has a separate CVS module
<mwhudson> one way is to create a project group and a project for each
<LaserJock> so if you look at http://tuxpaint.cvs.sourceforge.net/tuxpaint/ we ship tuxpaint and tuxpaint-stamps separately
<mwhudson> or you could just request multiple imports for a product
<mwhudson> LaserJock: i guess a question would be something like "would it be useful to file bugs on tuxpaint-stamps specifically" ?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<LaserJock> I think it's treated as one project that splits up it's code
<LaserJock> rather than separate projects grouped together
<LaserJock> can we request multiple imports?
<LaserJock> hmm, that's going to get into interesting naming for packaging branches
<LaserJock> like /tuxpaint/tuxpaint-ubuntu and /tuxpaint/tuxpaint-stamps-ubuntu I guess
<LaserJock> anybody happen to know how if we're supposed to register projects for native Ubuntu packages?
<mwhudson> LaserJock: sure you can request multiple imports
<mwhudson> source package branches are coming...
<LaserJock> so should I just use +junk for now?
<mwhudson> probably
<mwhudson> james_w would be the man to ask, perhaps
<LaserJock> yeah,  he and I are just on the wrong time zone shift :-)
<LaserJock> I'll ask him in the morning
<mwhudson> timezones are terrible
<LaserJock> for the advanced bug search is it possible to get bugs that are assigned to "anybody"?
<LaserJock> I see "nobody" and specific people, but no way to get a list of bugs that are assigned
<LaserJock> mwhudson: did I do something wrong: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17485622/tuxpaint-tuxpaint-log.txt
<mwhudson> LaserJock: oops, a missing :
<mwhudson> oh yes, and sf are still blocking us from their cvs servers
<LaserJock> bah
<markh> hi all.  I'm trying to upload a binary for the bzr project, and it appears to work but at the end up keep getting a fairly generic error page " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.  Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode."  So here I am :)
<markh> I abort my first upload attempt of a file with the same name - is that likely to cause the problem?
<jml> markh: I don't *think* so, but that's just a guess.
<markh> hi jml!
<jml> markh: not getting any OOPS numbers by any chance?
<jml> markh: hi :)
<markh> the file isn't listed as being in the project
<markh> OOPS number?  I looked at the source of the page and there is nothing interesting
<jml> if there was one, it would show it to you in the visible html
<jamesh> how big is the file?
 * jml doesn't do a whole lot of web stuff
<markh> 14,305,590 bytes
<jamesh> that doesn't sound too large
<jml> ten floppy disks worth ;)
<markh> its a similar size to others that have worked
<Verterok> markh: I'm facing the same problem while uploading the bzr OS X 10.4 installer
<markh> Verterok: that nice to know - it will save me wasting my time trying various things :)
<markh> interesting that its to the same project though
<Verterok> markh: it's not the first time. What I usually do is to resend the request
<markh> I've tried twice now.  I'll give it another go after restarting the browser for good luck!
<Verterok> markh: if I get lucky, the second try works :p
<BjornT> markh: how long does it take before you get the error?
<markh> about 15 mins or so - about what it normally takes to upload
<Verterok> markh: it worked...hurry push F5 now! ;)
<markh> ack - I started my new attempt about 15secs before you said that :)
<markh> bugger - there is goes again :(  I'll try once more...
<jamesh> markh: perhaps you could try uploading the file from a closer country
<markh> :)
<markh> yay - worked :)
<wgrant> jamesh: How is that likely to help when it's a load balancer-generated error message?
<jamesh> wgrant: uploading 15MB can take a while from Australia
<wgrant> jamesh: Indeed...
<jamesh> depending on the speed of the connection it could be 10 minutes to receive the request, which is not what most load balancers are optimised for
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> But this has been happening since the feature appeared, and it seems that nobody has looked into it seriously.
<jamesh> feature being file upload?
<wgrant> Yes.
<jamesh> I bet load balancer errors not generating OOPS reports doesn't help ...
<wgrant> It has been mentioned many times here.
<jamesh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/194558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194558 in launchpad-foundations "Project file uploads time-out but don't OOPS" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> And there has been a bug forever. Encouraging.
<jamesh> you could ask for an update on the bug then.
 * jml could use some encouragement atm.
<wgrant> What are we encouraging?
<jml> wgrant: I'm doing some codehosting infrastructure work to get rid of something in our branch stacking support that would be really annoying.
<wgrant> I saw "branch stacking support" and "annoying" and immediately got confused.
<jml> wgrant: I'd give you the bug number, but I had to make it private so I could dump code details onto it.
<warren> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://wtogami@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/
<warren> Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)
<warren> bzr: ERROR: Must end write group before releasing write lock on KnitPackRepository('file:///home/warren/work/k12linux/ltsp-trunk/.bzr/repository/')
<warren> [warren@newcaprica ltsp-trunk]$ rpm -q bzr
<warren> bzr-1.5-2.fc9.x86_64
<jml> wgrant: so, you know how Launchpad has features, and how most of them are actually helpful, but some of them have bugs?
<warren> am I doing something wrong?
<jml> warren: not at all.
<wgrant> jml: Regrettably.
<jml> wgrant: well, I'm fixing one of those bugs in a cool feature before releasing it :)
<wgrant> jml: Sounds good.
<jml> warren: Launchpad is using bzr 1.6.
<wgrant> Branch stacking will make things a lot less painful.
<jml> wgrant: ken oath.
<warren> jml: the ERROR message is because of my own bzr version?
<wgrant> Though I guess things go horribly wrong if I rename a branch.
<jml> warren: Bazaar 1.5 clients talking to 1.6 servers will generate that message.
<persia> warren: The error message has a small error: it ought say "Server is too new ..."
<warren> jml: so no actual error on my side?
<jml> wgrant: only if branches are stacked on it.
<wgrant> jml: Well, of course
<jml> warren: no. it'll be a little slower than it could be, but that's it.
<stefanlsd> Is it possible to remove a nominate for release if i ticked it?
<warren> jml: ok, thanks for the explanation.
<jml> wgrant: we've got some ideas for using branch references to make renaming easier.
<spiv> jml: are you talking about the "server is too old" message or the "must end write group" message?
<persia> stefanlsd: No, although someone can deny it.
<jml> spiv: the server is too old
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks :)
<spiv> warren: the ERROR about "Must end write group" seems a bit unusual to me.  Does it happen if you run "bzr --no-plugins ..." instead of "bzr ..."?
<jamesh> warren: upgrading bzr would probably solve the problem, but spiv or jml might be able to help debug it better
<warren> 3:18AM ... I might be back tomorrow
<jml> wgrant: but we've got other priorities (like source package banches)
<spiv> warren: but as jamesh says, upgrading to 1.6.1 is probably a good idea anyway :)
<warren> spiv: yeah, we're likely to do it soon
<warren> spiv: same error message with --no-plugins
<wgrant> jml: Yay! Glad to see that's on the last.
<jml> wgrant: source package branches? it's at the top of the list :)
<wgrant> jml: This is a bit of a change!
<spiv> warren: interesting.  Sounds like it might be a bug then.  I'll be interested to hear if upgrading helps.
<persia> jml: Any ETA for source package branches?  There's a lively activity defining new projects just to host them now.
<jml> persia: I'll start coding next cycle.
<jml> persia: that's about as concrete as I can be -- sorry.
<persia> jml: That's more concrete than I've heard to date :)  I'm going to estimate rollout around 20th November, although I certainly won't hold you to it.
<jml> :)
<persia> Note that if you manage to get it into edge before archive-open for jaunty, lots of people will celebrate :)
<persia> (which is probably ~ 15th November or so)
<jml> persia: well, there is no edge for bazaar.launchpad.net.
<persia> jml: Do you follow a different cycle as well?
<jml> persia: no, we follow the regular release cycle.
<jml> persia: we just don't have an edge system. I think that's mostly an accident, rather than deliberate.
<persia> jml: Ah.  I understand now.  Best of luck then.
<jml> persia: thanks.
 * jml is off to veg out -- long day.
<kenyon> Hi - how can i make my hardy commandline trust the launchpad cert so i can "bzr branch lp:" ?
<kenyon> sorry it is not hardy, it is ..
<kenyon> feisty
<kenyon> This is what happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45311/
<kenyon> when I  say "bzr branch lp:~federico-pelloni/ejecter/main" and thsi is a feisty fawn xubuntu laptop
<kenyon> so i need to activate lp's server certificate - but how?
<sabdfl> leonardr: am looking forward to the next weekly Launchpad API's blog!
<leonardr> sabdfl: thanks a lot!
<sabdfl> ;-)
<kenyon> i think my bzr version is too old
<kenyon> thank you
<kiko> kenyon, what does bzr --version say?
<LarstiQ> kiko: 0.15, as seen in #bzr
<kiko> hmm
<LarstiQ> but I don't think the certificate problem is related to that, it just means there is no launchpad-login command
<radix> Can someone explain why members of landscape-bugs are not getting notified on changes to bugs such as https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client/+bug/268039 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268039 in landscape-client "package landscape-client 1.0.18-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<radix> Which has landscape-bugs in the "Also notified" list
<radix> I'm personally in that list, and I am getting emails
<kiko> radix, checking
<radix> kiko: oops
<radix> kiko: apparently it's a mailman moderation problem :)
<radix> you can forget the problem
<kiko> heh
<radix> but thank you for checking
<kdepepo> Packaging/PPA help page says I need to install "dput". I am not running (K)Ubuntu, can I still build packages on launchpad?
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: technically yes, you can have a ubuntu chroot on any linux and you could use that to build source packages and upload them to launchpad.
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: on debian-like distributions you will be able to install the required native tools and they will be compatible.
<kdepepo> hm, I had the impression launchpads ppa is like suses buildservice, where I can upload source and have it build on the remote server.
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: out of curiosity, what are you running ?
<kdepepo> openSUSE
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: debian source packages, atm
<cprov-afk> that's what you upload to LP PPAs, and they have to be 'built' upon the upstream tarball, so some tools are still required.
<kdepepo> What I have is the source tarball (tar.bz2) and I could add any build instructions that are required (dependencies, description etc) but you say I need to have a debian installed to make a source package out of those files?
<geser> kdepepo: a debian chroot is enough, you just need the tools to create the (source) package
<geser> and a debian/ubuntu chroot is the easiest solution
<kdepepo> which packages besides "dput" would I need for that? openSUSE comes with an "deb" package, that apparently can create debian archives and contains "dpkg, dselect, dpkg-doc, dpkg-dev, and debhelper", would that be enough?
<emet> can someone "change" this for me?
<emet>  This project’s license has not been reviewed.
<emet> https://launchpad.net/pash
<emet> the software is MIT licensed, with some parts in the future possibly being Ms-PL (http://www.opensource.org/licenses/ms-pl.html)
<kdepepo> I am confused... The quickstart says dput uploads .dsc .changes and .orig.tar.gz, but doesn't mention that I need to create a package. This sounds exactly what I am after, I would just need a template .dsc file that I could adapt to my package.
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: you forgot the .diff.gz (debian directory), debianizing a source manually is something that will take a long boring time, and will result in repeated and frustrating cycles of upload/rejected until you get it right.
<kdepepo> oh, so diff contains more than just build fixes...
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: I strongly recommend you to build a minimal ubuntu chroot for assembling your sources using `debuild`, check with `lintian` and  upload with `dput`
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: all the debian metadata, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<kdepepo> now, I am not familiar with chroot, is there a tutorial that an old man could follow
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: I find the packaging guide I pointed you quite didactic, give it a try.
<kdepepo> cprov-afk: thanks, I will look if I can understand it. Maybe it would help to see real world examples. Can I download .dsc and .diff.gz files from other PPA packages for reference?
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: yes, the guide has good examples and pointers to real packages relevants to different techniques.
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: and yes, other PPA files are available in their corresponding pages, there are also ubuntu package files available in LP.
<cprov-afk> kdepepo: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive  and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqcwa/0.3-3.1
<kdepepo> neither pbuilder nor debuild are packaged for openSUSE, I will try the manual cycles (learning by trial and error only seems frustrating :)
<kdepepo> oops, I was reading the "old guide"...
<jkakar> I just got an "Address Not Found" trying to load https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/landscape/+filebug.
<jkakar> Oh, it's back.
#launchpad 2008-09-11
<jbalint> hi
<jbalint> is there any way to preview a merge?
<RAOF> A number, depending on what you mean by 'preview'.
<jml> and 'merge' :)
<RAOF> Right.  I thought this was #bzr
<jbalint> i have this proposed merge and i want to know if theres a way to show the diff to the main branch i want to merge it to, https://code.launchpad.net/~myodbc-developers/myodbc/bug37649/+merge/929
<jbalint> instead of (in this case) having to go diff rev 800..803
<jbalint> or should i ask the reviewer to do it via bzr?
<beuno> jbalint, not currently, but it's being worked on
<jbalint> ah, thanks beuno
<beuno> you may be able to use loggerhead a bit
<beuno> let me take a look at it
<jbalint> yeah, i used that to diff a rev..rev diff
<jbalint> but in future merges the revision history won't be quite as linear
<beuno> jbalint, ah, right. Well, in the future, we'll have diffs  :)
<jml> three cheers for the future
<jbalint> cool, thanks. looking forward to it
<beuno> :)
<beuno> me too
<spiv> jbalint: If you have a working tree of the target handy, then "bzr merge --preview -d TARGET BRANCH_TO_MERGE" is a good way to generate a diff of what would be merged.
<jbalint> spiv: yeah, but then i post a patch and it's no different from not using launchpad
<spiv> Yeah.  Launchpad should do that for you.
<spiv> Just letting you know that if you are doing it manually, you don't need to muck about with revision numbers :)
<beuno> spiv, you do for loggerhead  :/
<jbalint> in the past i've just done bzr send -o
<beuno> not for bzr though
<beuno> bzr send is my favorate
<spiv> beuno: I'm loggerhead will get better :)
<spiv> s/I'm/I'm sure/
<beuno> jbalint, if you want to keep track of this, it's bug #202000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202000 in launchpad-bazaar "Merge proposal review page should include a full diff" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202000
<jbalint> cool, thanks
<jbalint> on another note, is there any way to get the bug# parsing to use a different url prefix? :D
<beuno> spiv, it slowed down a bit, but hopefuly it will  :)
<jbalint> we have the same type of thing, but now our links go to unrelated ubuntu bugs ;)
<mwhudson> loggerhead has a slightly hard time of it because it views a branch at a time
<mwhudson> and a merge --preview involves two
<beuno> jbalint, what do you mean?  for ubottu?
<mwhudson> we'll figure something out, i'm sure
<beuno> mwhudson, if we've gotten this far...
<jbalint> beuno: the very last line here https://code.launchpad.net/~myodbc-developers/myodbc/bug37649/+merge/929 has the bug# parsed and linked to some ubuntu bug
<beuno> jbalint, aaah, I see. I remember some discussion about it as well
<jbalint> beuno: would it be possible to have that link soemwhere else? (since this isnt any ubuntu branch)
<beuno> not sure for when it's planned, linking to external bug trackers
<beuno> but it certainly is on the map
<jbalint> ok, np. just wondering :)
<jbalint> great!
 * spiv wishes he could browse the source to random ubuntu packages through Launchpad
<mwhudson> spiv: patience, padawan
<jml> spiv: I wish I could push a single revision to devpad in less than 5s :)
<spiv> jml: that's tough, SSH can barely do the handshake in 5s ;)
<mwhudson> i know ssh has this thing where you can multiplex a new connection through an existing one
<mwhudson> has anyone tried that?
<jml> spiv: well, there's still a few minutes to shave off from bzr before you have to worry about that :)
<poolie> why does edge keep losing my login credentials?
<jml> poolie: you don't use it often enough?
<poolie> i've been using it on and off all day
<poolie> and it's logged me out twice
<poolie> which is pretty damn annoying
<jml> poolie: it hasn't been losing mine.
<jml> poolie: I don't suppose you've had any rogue browser crashes or anything like that?
<poolie> no
<poolie> oh well
<poolie> i'll live
<jml> poolie: I'm not sure how to diagnose further, I'm afraid.
<poolie> i just thought it might have been some known database fiddling
<poolie> i probably sound whiny
<poolie> it's just annoying when you have 20 tabs open and they all want to be reloaded
<poolie> i guess there is a command to do that though
<jml> yeah. it's a serious bug.
<persia> poolie: To reload all your tabs, crash your browser, and recover.
<jamesh> persia: or set your browser to reopen tabs on start
<jamesh> then you can just exit without crashing
<poolie> if you right-click on a tab there is a 'reload all tabs' command which is even cheaper
<poolie> it's a bit odd that's the only place that command is present
<gutts> Hi
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> is it possible to get files from soyuz via launchpadlib goodness?
<dholbach> like download a .dsc or .diff.gz file of a given source package and version from librarian?
<bigjools> dholbach: not yet
<dholbach> bigjools: alright - thanks
<bigjools> dholbach: it was actually rated quite low down the list of priorities when we asked around
<dholbach> ok, I see :)
<dholbach> nevermind
<bigjools> dholbach: there's some third-party dget that does what you need IIRC
<dholbach> bigjools: yeah :)
 * laga waves
<laga> there seems to be a problem with my PPA. i can't copy packages from hardy to intrepid.
<laga> the error  message is "The following source cannot be copied: mythtv 0.22.0~trunk18265-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1 in hardy (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)"
<laga> however, there are no builds for intrepid.
<laga> my PPA is here: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk-0.22/+archive/+copy-packages
<laga> any thoughts?
<bigjools> laga: which package are you trying to copy?
<bigjools> ah sorry I need to read :)
<bigjools> let me check
<laga> thanks, i'll be afk for a few (grabbing lunch)
<bigjools> laga: please file a bug against Soyuz
<bigjools> laga: are you trying to copy binaries too?
<laga> however, there are no builds for intrepid.no
<laga> oops
<laga> "no"
<wgrant> That would be the problem.
<wgrant> The lack of builds for Intrepid doesn't come into the equation - the binaries are already in your archive, so they can't be rebuilt.
<wgrant> So you must copy the binaries too.
<bigjools> right
<laga> you might have a point there. :)
<laga> it'd be nifty it if it automagically changed the changelog, eg append +intrepid1
<wgrant> I thought the recent changes were meant to make that issue less unobvious.
<laga> *shrug*
<laga> the launchpad UI isn't exactly intuitive ;)
<bigjools> there's a change going in for copy packages RSN :)
<laga> RSN?
<bigjools> it landed on staging, it didn't make it in time for the database freeze this cycle
<wgrant> bigjools: Oh, I thought I saw that bug flip to Fix Committed.
<bigjools> Real Soon Now
<wgrant> Ahh.
<laga> ah.
 * wgrant drowns in BjornT's bugs.
<wgrant> "Actions menu still shows up pretty darn close to everywhere except to on the main page"
<wgrant> s/except to/except for/
<bigjools> heh
<BjornT> wgrant: that's why i had to file many bugs :) it's not possible to fix all locations in one go, and i dislike having bugs that are 20% fixed.
<wgrant> BjornT: It concerns me that it's not possible to fix them all in one go, but I guess I'll see the good reason in 11 months.
<Peng_> jml: So bzr+http mirroring works now? When will it be deployed?
<Peng_> When replying to a bug comment over email, do you need to use GPG?
<wgrant> Peng_: Only if you want to alter some attribute of the bug or file a new one.
<Peng_> wgrant: OK, cool. Thanks.
<radix> Is there a way to subscribe to all changes in a distro package in Launchpad?
<persia> radix: You could filter on the distro -changes list.  Otherwise you can subscribe only to bugs.
<radix> yeah, I'm using that now
<fgiraldeau> I would like to use Launchpad to host a kind of private project, mainly for bug tracking. I know that it's possible to select : "This bug report should be private", but I didn't find a way to make it default. Is it possible?
<fgiraldeau> I did opened a question for that : https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44848
<persia> fgiraldeau: Questions are the best way to discuss possibly private projects.
<fgiraldeau> persia: do questions can be marked as private by default?
<persia> fgiraldeau: I'm not sure, but if there is a need for private discussion, it can happen.
<fgiraldeau> I understand that it's a new setting that can be added to the interface, isn't?
<Gioacchino> hey all
<Gioacchino> I am going crazy with bzr and launchpad ...
<Gioacchino> here is my project https://code.launchpad.net/mastro
<Gioacchino> I pushed branch but they era empty..
<kiko> Gioacchino, crazy good or crazy bad? :)
<Gioacchino> crazy crazy
<Gioacchino> bad
<kiko> heh
<kiko> so you pushed the branch up -- which one, wark or work?
<Gioacchino> yes
<Gioacchino> both wark and work
<kiko> I see
<Gioacchino> wark is a test
<kiko> gotcha
<kiko> Gioacchino, and the push succeeded?
<Gioacchino> but it have the same problem as work..
<Gioacchino> Gioacchino, and the push succeeded? it seems yes
<beuno> Gioacchino, could you run:  bzr status
<beuno> con your branch, locally?
<Gioacchino> mm I'm not expert with bzr... I know a little cvs
<Gioacchino> gioacchino@hackLab:~/workspace/Mastro3$ bzr status
<Gioacchino> gioacchino@hackLab:~/workspace/Mastro3$
<kiko> Gioacchino, what push command did you use?
<beuno> Gioacchino, now: bzr log
<Gioacchino> gioacchino@hackLab:~/workspace/Mastro3$ bzr push lp:~gmazzurco89/mastro/wark
<Gioacchino> Enter passphrase for key '/home/gioacchino/.ssh/id_rsa':
<Gioacchino> Created new branch.
<Gioacchino> revno: 1
<Gioacchino> committer: Gioacchino <gioacchino@hackLab>
<Gioacchino> branch nick: Mastro3
<Gioacchino> timestamp: Thu 2008-09-11 15:48:24 +0200
<Gioacchino> message:
<Gioacchino>   added file
<beuno> Gioacchino, and you ran "bzr add" before the commit?
<Gioacchino> yes
<Gioacchino> Is a good thing try to do all from scract ?
<Gioacchino> I have a clean dir with source code to upload
<beuno> Gioacchino, well, it should work as-is...
<Gioacchino> I am into gioacchino@hackLab:~/Scrivania/Mastra$
<Gioacchino> then
<beuno> Gioacchino, you did:  bzr init && bzr add && bzr commit 'some message' ?
<Gioacchino> bzr launchpad-login gmazzurco89
<Gioacchino> yes also
<Gioacchino> ok
<Gioacchino> Committed revision 1.
<Gioacchino> than now ?
<beuno> Gioacchino, what version of bzr are you running?
<Gioacchino> Bazaar (bzr) 1.6.1
<Gioacchino> from launchpad repo
 * beuno thinks
<emet> launchpad is like facebook for nerds
<Gioacchino> yes but why not work with me ?
<Gioacchino> please someone help em..
<kiko> Gioacchino, I'm looking
<beuno> Gioacchino, so am I
<Gioacchino> I have deleted wark branc
<kiko> Gioacchino, after you bzr pushed did it say "Pushed 1 revision"?
<Gioacchino> now
<beuno> Gioacchino, try pushing the same branch to lp:~gmazzurco89/mastro/work
<Gioacchino> ok
<Gioacchino> tryng qith wark it tell  Created new branch.
<Gioacchino> because I have deleted wark
<Gioacchino> now I try with work
<Gioacchino> yes it tell me  Pushed up to revision 1.
<kiko> ah, good
<kiko> Gioacchino, now let's wait for some 5 mins
<beuno> Gioacchino, also, wark worked as well now
<Gioacchino> yes I wait
<beuno> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gmazzurco89/mastro/wark
<beuno> there is your revision   :)
<Gioacchino> but the code ?
<Gioacchino> ok now work..
<Gioacchino> ......
<Gioacchino> now after al this try..
<beuno> the code is on the source code link: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gmazzurco89/mastro/wark/files
<beuno> I don't know why this could be
<Gioacchino> I want launchpad with eclipse
<Gioacchino> I am used to aclipse +cvs
<beuno> Gioacchino, you have a bzr-eclipse plugin
<Gioacchino> yes
<Gioacchino> it seems very different...
<beuno> Gioacchino, http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrEclipse
<beuno> well, you have to remember bzr is a distributed version contrel system
<beuno> and CVS is centralized
<beuno> so quite a few things will change
<Gioacchino> than I am creating
<Gioacchino> a new project from bazar
<Gioacchino> I have 2 choise
<Gioacchino> branch as new project an checkout as new project
<Gioacchino> what I should do ?
<Gioacchino> ?
<beuno> Gioacchino, checkouts is the same model as cvs
<beuno> and branches are distributed
<beuno> checkouts are bound to a branch
 * beuno wonders if Verterok is around
<Gioacchino> but I'll can commit with ceckout ?
<beuno> Gioacchino, you can commit with both
<beuno> branch will commit locally
<Gioacchino> ok I need ceckout
<beuno> and will require you to push when you're ready to send the changed
<beuno> *changes
<beuno> checkouts will send them when you commit
<Gioacchino> ok
<Gioacchino> with eclipse I use Save and it save locally commit fro  push on the server ;)
<beuno> I see
<beuno> I'm not a big eclipse user
<Gioacchino> now it ask me branck location
<Gioacchino> I should put  lp:~gmazzurco89/mastro/work ?
<Gioacchino> with this it tell
<Gioacchino> Executing: /usr/bin/bzr checkout lp:~gmazzurco89/mastro/work /home/gioacchino/workspace/Mastro1
<Gioacchino>  
<Gioacchino>     Error while executing checkout
<Gioacchino>     Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<Gioacchino> hey ?
<beuno> Gioacchino, I really don't know
<beuno> maybe try #bzr ?
<beuno> it's an bzr-eclipse thing
<Gioacchino> another question
<Gioacchino> you seen the vcs branch ?
<beuno> and Verterok, the authot, seems to be away at the moment
<Gioacchino> how can I delete this branch ? I don't see the red button..
<beuno> Gioacchino, which one?
<Gioacchino> lp:~vcs-imports/mastro/work
<kiko> Gioacchino, I can delete it for you. should I?
<beuno> Gioacchino, ah, right. You need to file a question asking to delete those:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<beuno> ah
<Gioacchino> ok kiko
<kiko> I can
<beuno> or, get kiko to do it
<beuno> anything I say, always add "or, get kiko to do it" on the end
<kiko> that bodes poorly for me
<kiko> Gioacchino, nuked
 * beuno wonders if he can script that in irssi
<Gioacchino> kiko you know something about brz-eclipse ?
<beuno> Gioacchino, try asking about bzr-eclipse in #bzr
<Gioacchino> thanks
<kiko> Gioacchino, I don't know eclipse, but I suspect statik might
<Gioacchino> it seem the problem is that eclipse don't ask me the rsa key
<michaelramm> i am trying to edit some wiki pages on https://wiki.ubuntu.com. I log into my LP account and it redirects me to the Ubuntu Team Wiki page. When I try to nav to another page, I get logged out.
<michaelramm> I have not edited the wiki since the OpenID requirement was put in.
<michaelramm> I cannot find anywhere to enter in my OpenID in my LP account.
<michaelramm> anyone have any suggestions?
<intellectronica> michaelramm: LP is the open id provider, you don't need to enter anything
<michaelramm> ok, so why can I not edit any wiki pages?
<kiko> michaelramm, cookies busted?
<rjefferson> i need help with my ppa
<rjefferson> dput said everything uploaded successfully but I do not see anything on my launchpad ppa site
<bigjools> rjefferson: how long ago did you upload?
<michaelramm> kiko, not to my knowledge...
<rjefferson> wait, i just noticed an email
<rjefferson> no distro series
<bigjools> it takes up to ~20 minutes to generate the emails
<kiko> michaelramm, that's usually the case when it's broken. what browser?
<rjefferson> how do you change the distribution when generating a deb in the changes file?
<kiko> rjefferson, that's kinda an #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu question, but I think the PPA docs on help.launchpad.net do discuss that a bit
<rjefferson> ok
<michaelramm> kiko, firefox 3
<kiko> michaelramm, so almost surely a cookie that got dropped somewhere, but you can use live HTTP headers to help me figure out what's going on
<michaelramm> kiko, ok
<michaelramm> kiko, i did get this error: "OpenID error: Nonce already used or out of range."
<kiko> michaelramm, phew! that's a real error
<michaelramm> i have 7 cookies listed for wiki.ubuntu.com
<michaelramm> in FF
<kiko> michaelramm, when did you get that error?
<michaelramm> after I logged in, then hit refresh
<kiko> michaelramm, you logged into launchpad, were redirected back to the ubuntu wiki, and then reloaded the page?
<kiko> where did that appear? as part of the page?
<kiko> thanks sinzui -- michaelramm is the user who's having the problem I mentioned
<sinzui> I see
<michaelramm> kiko, yes, right under the tabs graphic
<kiko> what an odd problem
<kiko> suggests it's a bug in the actual moin openid code, right sinzui?
<michaelramm> i have a MOIN_SESSION, MOIN_ID, __utmv, __utmb, __utmz, __utmc, and __utma cookies
<michaelramm> i guess I should remove these cookies as a first step?
<sinzui> michaelramm: remove them for launchpad and ubuntu. login to launchpad, then visit ubuntu
<michaelramm> ok
<sinzui> michaelramm: we humans do not work with the nonce error you got. the wiki was wrongly reusing it. We can hope that the problem was the cookie
<michaelramm> cool, logged into LP...going to wiki now
<michaelramm> went to AlabamaTeam page on wiki, hit Log In, went to LP Login Page, hit Sign In, redirected back to Ubuntu Team Wiki page (not AlabamaTeam page)
<michaelramm> went to AlabamaTeam page, NOT logged in anymore
<sinzui> michaelramm: are you logged in when you search for and  select a page you have not been too?
<andrea-bs> sinzui: I got a similar problem with LP just now: while reporting a bug it told me that I was logged out
<michaelramm> sinzui, anytime I do anything, I get logged out...even going to UserPreferences
<sinzui> michaelramm: I can confirm the nonsense you are seeing. I was definitely logged in, I navigated to link, then watched the page reload and log me out.
<sinzui> :/
<michaelramm> very strange happenings are afoot
<sinzui> andrea-bs: I think you are seeing a separate problem, the authentication scenario is different (one domain verses two domains)
<sinzui> Oh that is stupid, the nonce is in the returned URL, and shown to the browser, reloading the page is sure to fail. Moin should be setup to redirect the browser to a safe URL
<sinzui> michaelramm: I was able to make help.ubunut.com keep me logged in by crafting a sane url after logging in
<sinzui> michaelramm: login again. When you return to the wiki, there is a lot of nonsense in the URL that really should not be there. Delete everything from the ? onward, and load the page. After that, every link I tried on the page kept me logged in.
<michaelramm> sinzui, I got this when I logged into help.ubuntu.com "Logged in as https://login.launchpad.net/+id/4PJckxw"
<michaelramm> i have tried that to no avail
<sinzui> Yeah. I've got to get rid of the URL
<michaelramm> i tried it on help, and got logged off, i tried it on the wiki earlier and got logged off
<sinzui> michaelramm: I note that my user name sinzui-is is now appearing instead of that nasty identity url.
<sinzui> I wonder if Moin is not getting the user information save into the session db quickly or correctly, and until you see yourself logged in under your real user name, loggin fails.
<sinzui> michaelramm: when you say you tried that, do you mean you rewrote the URL you were returned to and loaded that to be certain your browser had a sane URL?
<michaelramm> i deleted all of the stuff after the ? (it looked to be about 200 chars)
<michaelramm> and I tried entering the AlabamaTeam url
<michaelramm> both logged me out
<sinzui> right. I'm certain we should never see that.
<sinzui> after you delete that stuff, you loaded the page?
<sinzui> not moved to another page?
<sinzui> ah, I see more nonsense while moving between wikis
<michaelramm> sinzui, that crazy URL is over 1100 chars long
<sinzui> michaelramm: I stand by my claim Moin should never let us see that
<michaelramm> agreed
<sinzui> I expected to me redirect to the page I wanted to be on.
<michaelramm> sinzui, per last question: I did load the page that I was on (Ubuntu Team Wiki) and was logged off
<sinzui> I'll replay my steps to see if I did something else.
<michaelramm> sinzui, When I click on Edit, I get a msg that I get a "You are not allowed to edit this page." error and I am logged off
<sinzui> I would expect that if you are logged off
<michaelramm> yep
<michaelramm> but, then again, I would not expect to be logged off when I hit the Edit link.
<sinzui> michaelramm: I
<sinzui> 1. logged off the wiki
<sinzui> 2. used the Login link to see the Launchpad authentication page
<sinzui> 3. I confirmed the information
<sinzui> 4. I saw the front page of wiki.ubuntu.com, I also see an insane URL.
<sinzui> 5. I entered https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ into my browser's location and loaded the page.
<sinzui> 6. I am logged on as I move though the site.
 * michaelramm is copying steps
<michaelramm> except is the wiki homepage is not loading
<michaelramm> hmmm, i wonder....
<sinzui> michaelramm: mine is spiraling too
<michaelramm> i have a FF Plugin from my OpenID provider (Verisign) I wonder if that is causing some sore of conflict
<michaelramm> I would test but wiki is dying
<michaelramm> i use that OpenID for logging in to identi.ca
<michaelramm> will try on wiki when I am NOT logged into verisign OpenID with the plugin
<sinzui> michaelramm: I do not think the plugin is an issue. All the servers are doing are asking your browser to load some URLs that allow then two servers to do an exchange. the browser does not do any OpenID work itself,
<michaelramm> got a service is down on help
<sinzui> me too
<michaelramm> true (about the plugin) but you have to exhaust every option
<michaelramm> ok, back on wiki
<sinzui> me too
<sinzui> still logged in
<michaelramm> ironic!
<michaelramm> 1. check
<michaelramm> 2. check
<michaelramm> 3. check
<michaelramm> 4. check
<michaelramm> 5. check
<michaelramm> 6. LOGGED OUT
 * sinzui weeps
<sinzui> michaelramm: try Control+Shift+R
 * sinzui hopes the cache is stuck
<rjefferson> what does status pending mean on a new ppa package?
<sinzui> michaelramm: does help.ubuntu.com let you stay logged in?
<bigjools> rjefferson: it means it's not published to the archive yet
<rjefferson> no errors can occur in that process?
<bigjools> rjefferson: no, you need to wait for the next publishing cycle
<bigjools> it's not instant, publishing runs are batched
<rjefferson> doesn't seem so, everything is finally working
<michaelramm> sinzui, nope
<sinzui> michaelramm: Do you have another browser you can try?
<michaelramm> nope
<michaelramm> i can install one...hold on
<sinzui> michaelramm: setup a test user
<sinzui>     firefox -no-remote -P tester
<sinzui> I think the instance is plugin free too
<michaelramm> it is, loading up now
<michaelramm> sinzui, ok, that worked
<michaelramm> i was able to load wiki home page and then nav to AlabamaTeam page and stay logged in
<sinzui> !!
<sinzui> Well that is a WTF moment
<michaelramm> able to get to edit page....
<sinzui> michaelramm: Um, well maybe purging cache and removing a few selected passwords/form completions from *canonical.com will fix your normal instance
<michaelramm> ok, i will try that
<sinzui> michaelramm: you can run the two instances in parallel to compare how they behave
<michaelramm> i got rid of all ubuntu/wiki/LP/brainstorm/forums cookies
<michaelramm> restarting now
<michaelramm> that leads me to think that it is that plugin a little more
<michaelramm> logged out on regular user
<michaelramm> disabling plugin now
<michaelramm> nope, trying another plugin (Firebug)
<sinzui> I have firebug
<michaelramm> We have a winner!
<michaelramm> i disabled FireBug and was able to stay logged in
<sinzui> Firebug?
<michaelramm> yep
<sinzui> michaelramm: did you disable firebug plugin, or just it for wiki.canonical.com
 * sinzui has it disabled for the site
<michaelramm> i didn't know that you could disable it by site
<michaelramm> i have not had it for very long
<michaelramm> and don't know much about it
<sinzui> michaelramm: I enabled it for the site and do not experience any issues. I am using version 1.2.0a21X from the hardy repo.
<michaelramm> HA! on re-enabling it, I am still logged in
<michaelramm> quitting FF and trying again
<michaelramm> still logged in
<michaelramm> very strange
<sinzui> Indeed
<sinzui> I think the plugin keeps a cache, and it does know about cookies, so that is a plausible source of the problem
<michaelramm> did you disable Console for the site?
<sinzui> Yep.
<michaelramm> k, i will add that in
<michaelramm> thanks for all of your help!
<sinzui> Your welcome
<Rinchen> >> Come join the Launchpad Developer Meeting on #launchpad-meeting! Starts in 5 minutes!
<Laney> spam comment at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/264696/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264696 in gnome-session "usplash is not started on shutdown/reboot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Gioacchino> how to remove a folder from launchpad branc ?
<kiko> bzr rm foldername
<Gioacchino> thanks kiko
<kiko> nopee
<Gioacchino> why it is so slow to scan new branch ?
<beuno> Gioacchino, there are many many branches
<thumper> Gioacchino: because it is a serial process right now
<thumper> Gioacchino: we are fixing that now
<Gioacchino> mm :)
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jkakar> The new refocusing on the +filebug page to show the comment box at the top of the viewport when you click "No, I'd like to report a new bug" is very nice.  Thanks! :)
<beuno> BjornT, ^  :)
<salgado> jkakar, is that really new?  I thought I'd seen that before
<jkakar> salgado: I think it is...?  I don't recall seeing it until a few seconds ago.  Anyway, it's cool.  Do more things like that. :)
<emet> someone please review my project's license! please, I beg of you! :)
<emet> http://launchpad.net/pash
<beuno> Rinchen, who reviews those?
<matsubara> bac: ^
<Rinchen> beuno, it's a mix of bac, kiko, and Rinchen currently
<bac> hi
<emet> it's under the MIT licence!
<emet> I'm not hiding some supar secret EULA somewhere in the source tree :o
<bac> emet: had you just chosen the MIT license presented it wouldn't have been held for review.  I apologize for not geting to it sooner, though.
<emet> right well I'll be specific, portions in the future may be licenced under the Ms-PL
<emet> not anything I write specifically, that's MIT
<bac> emet:  the licensing looks fine.  it is approved.  thanks for bringing it to my attention.
<emet> thank you
<bac> emet:  cute logo, btw!
<stdin> could an LP admin please have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44672 ?
<emet> thanks
<emet> pash means a big kiss so I thought it would be cute :o
<RAOF> Do we have a PPA guy in here at the moment?  The x86-64 buildds seem to have some problem with mono: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17482077/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.gnome-do_0.6.0.0-0~hardy~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
#launchpad 2008-09-12
<poolie> jml, launchpad just logged me out again
<jml> poolie: !
<jml> kiko: ^^
<jml> poolie: edge, right?
<poolie> yes
<poolie> i had to log in at about 9:15 and then again now
<jml> poolie: so I'm definitely not getting this problem. how frustrating.
<jml> poolie: I know very little about our session handling.
<Gioacchino> good night
<wgrant> win 18
<wgrant> Damn.
 * RAOF wins!
<poolie> wow
<poolie> now i'm logged out again
<wgrant> poolie: Are you quite sure it's not your browser?
<wgrant> I've not heard others complain.
<wgrant> And lots of people normally do.
<poolie> it may be
<poolie> i'm using intrepid's firefox, without anything particularly strange in the way of plugins
<poolie> no privacy managers or anything
<wgrant> You haven't told it to only allow cookies for the session?
<poolie> nup
<wgrant> I have most sites set that way, also in Intrepid's Firefox, but not LP. And LP works fine except for when they attack the DB.
<poolie> and anyhow, this is happening even inside one single session
<poolie> if launchpad sessions last longer than the halflife of a firefox process something is badly wrong :)
<wgrant> Huh?
<poolie> i mean i normally stay logged in to launchpad for weeks at a time, and firefox normally crashes more than once per week
<wgrant> Right, so I don't see how your previous statement makes sense.
<wgrant> Do you mean the inverse of it?
<poolie> heh
<poolie> yes, i do
<poolie> i meant less long
<wgrant> Right, that makes more sense.
<poolie> hm
<poolie> oh well, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44913 in case anyone cares to answer it
<wgrant> Watch it carefully; they have a habit of expiring a couple of times before somebody gets to them.
<poolie> heh
<poolie> i think the expiry thing is not quite right yet
<thumper> ouch
 * jml gets to actual questions fairly quickly.
<jml> import requests are something else :P
<wgrant> It seems ridiculous that questions should expire without a response from the people who should be answering them.
<poolie> i actually answered all the bzr questions yesterday
<poolie> it seems odd it's automatic
<poolie> i wouldn't mind a button that says 'i give up'
<wgrant> Or maybe Launchpad Answers isn't meant to be abused like an RT instance.
<jml> wgrant: lots of ridiculous things happen when you have too much to do :)
<poolie> i currently have a week-to-opening paper diary
<poolie> with to do things on the right page
<poolie> and i think it works pretty well that they expire after a week unless i specifically copy them across
<kiko> jml, sessions getting cleaned? somebody complained about that yesterday...
<kiko-afk> bbiab
<jml> kiko-afk: poolie, in fact :)
<poolie> kiko, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44913
<poolie> but get out of here
<kiko-afk> ok ok ok
 * kiko-afk is late
<poolie> wgrant, so while i think questions are RT are kind of separate things
<poolie> at least it's better than mixing the two of them in with bugs
<wgrant> poolie: Definitely.
<wgrant> But I think Malone makes a better RT than Answers.
<poolie> s/are/and
<__lucio__> jml: mwhudson: hi. ive been told you guys could maybe help me. ive been trying to commit a 10 line change into my bzr repo in launchapd (bound branch) and its taking forever. it was working fine, but now ive been waiting for more than 1800 secs (i have de dhss log)
<jml> __lucio__: can you pastebin the HPSS log?
<jml> (http://paste.ubuntu.com is a good pastebin)
<__lucio__> jml: sure
<jml> __lucio__: I don't have any access to the production server, so the amount of diagnosis I can do is limited.
<jml> but let's see what we can find :)
<__lucio__> jml: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46074/
<jml> spiv: you should take a look at that ^^
<mwhudson> ah, we love you autopack
<spiv> Ugh, autopack.
<spiv> __lucio__: wait it out, it's an infrequent automatic repo maintenance thing :(
<spiv> We're working on making that suck less.
<__lucio__> spiv: what are the chances that i get something like that tomorrow or on saturday?
<__lucio__> we have a big deadline (pyweek ends on saturday) and if this happens we will be in trouble :)
<jml> __lucio__: you might want to use a full branch, rather than a bound branch.
<__lucio__> it wont happend if i do that? ok.
<jml> __lucio__: it'll only happen when you push
<jml> __lucio__: and then only sometimes
<__lucio__> but thats how we share stuff betwen coders...
<jml> ahh, I see.
<jml> __lucio__: do you have to share every single commit?
<jml> spiv: how often is autopack triggered?
<__lucio__> not everyone
 * jml watches a stretch hummer drive by
<__lucio__> but most of them. things get fast on the last hours of the compo
<jml> *nod*
<spiv> jml: every ten pack files, but the number of pack files that will be autopacked varies considerably (based on the total number).
<__lucio__> it finished!
<jml> __lucio__: \o/
<spiv> So it frequently does little autopacks, occasionally does large autopacks, and very infrequently does huge ones.
<__lucio__> 2283 secs :)
<jml> spiv: well, that was ~20mb of data transferred.
<spiv> jml: it's based on pack file count, not bytes, so that doesn't really tell us alot.
<spiv> The key line of .bzr.log is:
<spiv> 31.880  Auto-packing repository <bzrlib.repofmt.pack_repo.RepositoryPackCollection object at 0x1249ad0>, which has 14 pack files, containing 106 revisions into 7 packs.
<jml> spiv: I guess what I meant was, was that one of the huge ones?
<jml> which is actually a secret code for "what should __lucio__ do given that commit speed matters?" :)
<spiv> That was one of the big ones I think.
<__lucio__> well, i have to get to bed, its really late here. thank you guys a lot.
<spiv> There's now one 9.6MB pack file, and 6 that are all <= 16kB.
<spiv> So __lucio__ should be fine until about commit 200.
<__lucio__> spiv: well be watching the commit number in terror :)
<jml> __lucio__: np. sleep well :)
<evand> May I ask that someone locally upgrades ~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk ?
<evand> on the DC, that is
<poolie> if no one answers here please ask a question against launchpad-bazaar
<evand> will do
<evand> thanks
<wgrant> Why does Malone doubt its ability to add structural subscriptions for me?
<wgrant> "You have been successfully subscribed to xserver-xorg-input-synaptics in ubuntu."
<wgrant> It seems surprised.
<poolie> wgrant, :)
<frk2> guys. bzr 1.8 with the 'lp' protocol refuses to use the http_proxy variable
<frk2> is this  a known problem?
<frk2> guess nobody is awake :)
<wgrant> Does bzr 1.8 exist?
<wgrant> If you've used bzr launchpad-login, the lp protocol won't use HTTP.
<wgrant> ANd this is likely a #bzr question.
<frk2> i didnt know about #bzr
<frk2> will join
<frk2> thank you
<Zic> mrevell: hi, can I query you for a platform problem (fiordland.canonical.com)? thanks
<mrevell> Hi Zic. I can help you find the right person to talk to about it. What's the problem? mthaddon, this might be of interest to you.
<Zic> mrevell: one more time (I don't know if you remember me with my email alias problem :)), I've got somes problem with my @ubuntu.com alias
<Zic> since yesterday, I don't receive any mails from my zic@ubuntu.com alias
<mrevell> Zic: Ah, yes, I do remember. What's the problem this time?
<Zic> if you can verify that is not a DNS propagation problem, I will be happy :)
<Zic> (I think it's my fault, this time ;-()
<Zic> I don't have any error msg from fiordland.canonical.com…
<mrevell> Zic: I'm not sure why it would be a DNS propagation problem. It appears that zic@ubuntu.com is your primary email address in your LP account. Your destination address should usually be your primary email address.
<Zic> mrevell: I have modify somes configuration in my DNS system yesterday
<mrevell> ah I see
<Zic> I always receive mail from my others alias (not bind with Ubuntu)
<Zic> but not for @ubuntu.com
<Zic> Maybe it's my fault (bad configuration), maybe DNS propagation which is quite long sometime
<Zic> is there a way for sysadmin to know where the error is located ?
<mrevell> I think the best thing is to file an support request at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and then the sysadmins will look at it. I can't really see any more detail than you can, whereas they can investigate if there's a problem at our end.
<Zic> mrevell: ok, thanks for your help, I will wait a little and continue to investigate
<mrevell> Zic: I hope you resolve the problem soon!
<Zic> (because I very think it should be a DNS problem because I don't receive any email error from fiordland as last time with my other problem which was solved with your help :))
<Zic> last time, I received errors by mail to investigate, but not this time…
<Zic> mrevell: thanks
<Zic> mrevell: do you think mthaddon can give me the result of what fiordland.canonical.com have when resolv mail.marsaud.org to IP? or I should ever open an answer on answers Launchpad system?
<mrevell> Zic: It's best to open a ticket in Launchpad Answers, tbh.
<mthaddon> Zic, I couldn't, but you might be able to get help from an SA in #canonical-sysadmin
<mthaddon> or what he said :)
<Zic> "* #canonical-sysadmin :You can't join that many channels" evil freenode :>
<Zic> sorry, I have to quit #launchpad to /join, have a good day, and thanks for your help
<compengi> how do you send a generated key to keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<compengi> gpg key i mean
<Hobbsee> gpg --send-keys --keyserver k.u.c <keyid>?
<compengi> Hobbsee, it says invalid key
<compengi> Hobbsee, i did gpg --fingerprint
<compengi> received a key with numbers and letters
<compengi> then did gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <fingerprinted_key>
<compengi> it says invalid and skipped
<Hobbsee> no, don't send the fingerprint.
<Hobbsee> send the key iD>
<Hobbsee> it's 8 digits, usually
<Hobbsee> pub   1024D/7D2BCE85 2006-08-16
<Hobbsee> uid                  Sarah Hobbs (Nickname: Hobbsee) <hobbsee@hobbsee.com>
<Hobbsee> would make it the 7D2BCE85
<compengi> oh
<compengi> done
<compengi> now paste the finger print in the launchpad account right/
<Hobbsee> i think so.
<Hobbsee> it's been a while since i've done it
<compengi> btw after format the key would be lost on the computer how do i restor it
<compengi> restore*
<Hobbsee> you don't.
<Hobbsee> you do a backup of ~/.gnupg before you format.
<beuno> and, there is: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<Hobbsee> and you keep it securely, and you don't give it out to anyone, or put it on any untrusted machines.
<intellectronica> really? i never thought of saving .gnupg. i always export and import everything
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: you export your private key, etc, as well?
<intellectronica> yeah
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, seahorse probably has an export thing, too...
<intellectronica> though backing up .gnupg sounds like an easier solution
<Hobbsee> much :)
<compengi> hmm.. i want to sign Code of Conduct i did gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt it generated a file called UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc if i try to open it, it askes to choose a file name for the decrypted data. then error appears The file „UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc was not able to decode". No data.
<compengi> what should i go
<compengi> do*
<intellectronica> compengi: i guess it tries to open it with some application. try opening it with "Text Editor"
<compengi> oh i see..
<compengi> thank you intellectronica and Hobbsee :)
<intellectronica> compengi: np
<compengi> btw if i generated another key accidentally is there a way to remove it?
<geser> compengi: remove from the keyservers or from your gnupg keystore?
<compengi> geser, from the gnupg keystore
<geser> compengi: just to be sure: you didn't upload it to the keyservers?
<compengi> geser, yeah, i didn't. i just generated another when i had one.
<geser> compengi: then gpg --delete-secret-and-public-key 0xkeyid
<compengi> aha
<compengi> geser, thanks a lot :)
<bdmurray> I'm starting to see two e-mails regarding one bug comment
<bdmurray> The Message-Id in both are different and the comment is only showing up on time in the html view of the bug report
<BjornT> bdmurray: the web ui hides identical comments
<bdmurray> BjornT: Leann is seeing the same thing
<BjornT> bdmurray: well, everyone that gets notified about that bug should see it. does this happen often?
<bdmurray> I've noticed it 2x today
<BjornT> bdmurray: can you give an example of a bug number, and which comment you saw twice?
<bdmurray> bug 263542 and comment 6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263542 in linux "ASUS X55SV Notebook: Muting internal speaker when headphone is plugged in." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263542
<BjornT> bdmurray: do you have another one as well?
<bdmurray> BjornT: not right at the moment - let me search some
<bdmurray> BjornT: bug 268095 perhaps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268095 in network-manager "MASTER Network Manager should probe for GSM and CDMA command sets. It doesnt detect 3g modems with serial capability only in hal" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268095
<BjornT> bdmurray: nm. i've checked in the db, and comment 7 is there, but not displayed in the ui, meaning that it's identical to comment 6
<bdmurray> BjornT: comment 2 in the last bug I mentioned
<bdmurray> Leann added the comment to 263542 and said she didn't use py-lp-b or greasemonkey ...
<BjornT> bdmurray: right. and as you can see, comment 3 isn't displayed,so that one is identical to 2
<bdmurray> BjornT: okay, but it seems something is wrong with either comments getting added or e-mail being sent twice
<BjornT> bdmurray: it's the comment that is added twice. let's see if i can find out why...
<BjornT> bdmurray: i think i'll have to defer debuggin this until monday, i don't have access to today's log files
<bdmurray> BjornT: okay, should I submit a bug
<BjornT> bdmurray: not necessarily needed, but that would probably help me remember doing this :)
<bdmurray> BjornT: okay, I'll submit and assign to you?
<BjornT> bdmurray: sure
<DnaX> Hi
<DnaX> How can I remove a vcs-import?
<DnaX> there isn't a delete link
<DnaX> nobody know?
<vagrantc> greetings. is there a URL to see the tags on a bzr branch?
<vagrantc> from launchpad, that is.
<kiko-afk> vagrantc, hmmm, that's a really good question. brudo you know?
<kiko-afk> beuno, I meant :)
<kiko-afk> DnaX, just tell me the link and I'll delete it for you, I own vcs-imports
<vagrantc> kiko-afk: if there isn't, should i just go ahead and file a bug report?
<kiko-afk> vagrantc, so yes, though it depends on what exactly you want. beuno can you cover for me?
<vagrantc> it also doesn't seem to accept negative revision numbers ...
<kiko-phone> I'm about to go on the phone!
<kiko-phone> vagrantc, oh, it does too
<vagrantc> i.e. i'd like URLs to view the contents of a particular file at the -1 revision ...
<kiko-phone> ah, I see
<vagrantc> but the URLs i've seen so far seem to associate with a particular commit id
<vagrantc> such as: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/annotate/869?file_id=release.conf-20071129052109-hb354knxni2quxsf-1
<beuno> brudo?
<beuno> vagrantc, hi
 * vagrantc waves
<kiko-phone> beuno, I suck at this irc thing
<beuno> vagrantc, we don't have a way of showing tags right now
<beuno> but there's a bug open for it
<vagrantc> beuno: should i file a bug?
<beuno> and plans to address it
<vagrantc> oh, ok.
<beuno> kiko-phone, maybe you just have to limit yourself to do 3 or 4 things at a time
<DnaX> kiko-phone: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/ircp-tray/0.7.2
<beuno> vagrantc, bug #246739
<vagrantc> beuno: what about getting the contents of the most recent arbitrary file ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246739 in loggerhead "tags are not available" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246739
<DnaX> I've asked for it in Answers
<beuno> vagrantc, that's in even a better state. There a bugs opened, and a branch to fix it!
<beuno> I've been working on that this week
<vagrantc> excellent :)
<beuno> should be able to wrap up the details the next few days
<vagrantc> beuno: bug number on that?
<beuno> vagrantc, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/260363 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/269365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260363 in loggerhead "unable to generate a link showing a file changes based on its path" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kiko-phone> DnaX, done
<kiko-phone> DnaX, where? I want my karma :)
<DnaX> XD
<vagrantc> beuno: thanks. i've subscribed to both bugs.
<beuno> vagrantc, np. Feel free to ping me if there's anything else I can help with
<DnaX> kiko-phone: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44995
<DnaX> your karma :P
<kiko-phone> phew
<beuno> now, I'm going back to that lunch thing I was doing
<kiko-phone> that was close!
<kiko-phone> beuno, ah, lunch! what a fantastic idea. it's only 15:00 here after all..
<beuno> kiko-phone, yeah. You still have plenty of time before dinner
<kiko-phone> unfortunately
<beuno> :)
<kiko-phone> I have a 1 hour call starting now
<beuno> ah
<beuno> I'm glad it's not with me!
 * beuno saves some soup for kiko-phone 
<DnaX> kiko-phone: thank you ;)
<kiko-phone> somebody get me some yakisoba
<kiko-phone> thanks DnaX
<vagrantc> thanks again.
<bigBear> wats triaged mean?
<kiko-phone> bigBear, that somebody in the project team acknowledges the bug report is complete
<bigBear> hmm i hope the nv problem gets fixed =/
<hexmode> is there anyway to use the REST interfact to download translations?
<beuno> hexmode, not at the moment, no
<hexmode> (I'm looking at you, leonardr...) ;)
<beuno> I think it's too resource intensive
<hexmode> beuno: ok, thought'd I'd ask
<beuno> so it's done with a delay
<hexmode> right... I don't get that
<leonardr> hexmode: no, the translation team would have to work on publishing that information, and they haven't made it a priority
<hexmode> I mean, I would have figured it was just throw some strings together...
<beuno> hexmode, well, when the DB hits a few dozen gb, nothing really is that simple  :)
<hexmode> beuno: I get that.... nothing is as easy as I want it to be ;)
<hexmode> is there anyone on the translation team I can hassle?  I'm not sure I really need this,  but it would be useful.
<beuno> hexmode, I think they're all gone for the weekend, but opening a bug seems like a good way to start
<hexmode> kk
<splodge> Hi, I have an open "launchpad itself question" asking if an admin can create a super-project and do a rename of an existing one for me. There hasn't been any activity in it yet, and as I'd like to get it done and dusted, is there anyone anywhere I can give a gentle nudge, to help me?
<beuno> splodge, do you have a link handy?
<splodge> yep, sure. hold on a sec.
<splodge> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44893
<beuno> splodge, let's see of we have someone like Rinchen or kiko-phone around to do it
<beuno> if not, someone will get to it soon-ish
<kiko-phone> splodge, I can handle it
<splodge> That would be brilliant. Thanks :)
<Rinchen> ah I see Kiko has it. sorry for the delay there beuno
<beuno> Rinchen, 2 minute turn-around is actually pretty good service  :)
<Rinchen> I try to monitor #launchpad a lot but often I find myself deep in concentration and it takes a ping to bring me out of it and glance at the channel again.  We'll be making a change (on the 22nd in fact) that will allow us to have someone on this channel expressly to help users
<beuno> Rinchen, about that, does that mean any lp-dev can rename things
<beuno> or still just you or kiko?
<Rinchen> beuno, no. You still have to be an admin for that
<Rinchen> so that means, me, kiko, stub, or a LOSA
<Rinchen> but there are enough of us that it shouldn't be an issue
<beuno> k, good. We should have a "ping X person for X task" list
<Rinchen> beuno, we do. :-) it's in the process doc I emailed about yesterday
<Rinchen> although
<Rinchen> not specifically in that format
<beuno> ah, that may of thrown me off
<pkern> Could anyone please tell me what nuked the translations of https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gobby/0.4/+pots/gobby?  I suppose it was one of my "sync with upstream" uploads, but I did not upload empty translations and the po files did have content.
<lfaraone|ffm> Hey, there's a ~name that's in use, but the registrar has not done anything on launchpad.
<lfaraone|ffm> Can I ursurp the name?
<beuno> lfaraone|ffm, sometimes you can. You may want to open a questions for that, so it can be looked into in detail
<beuno> pkern, that sounds like something the translations people look into. Can you file a questions for that as well?
<beuno> I think they're all enjoying their weekend already
<beuno> pkern, although I do see it has translations in intrepid: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/gobby/+pots/gobby
<beuno> may not be what you wanted though
<lfaraone|ffm> Any idea how I can change my ubuntu-wiki authentication?
<lfaraone|ffm> beuno: (I mean my wiki username, it doesn't update after I change my lp name)
<pkern> beuno: "See the same template in: Gobby 0.3. Gobby 0.4.  Ubuntu Hardy."  Hm, and I thought that they are sharing the data so that intrepid's is also nuked.  Ok.
<pkern> beuno: What's the relevant project?
<beuno> lfaraone|ffm, I don't really know
<beuno> pkern, https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<pkern> beuno: done, thanks
<emezeta> hello, i need some aid on removing member from a proyect
<emezeta> ok, if i say form a 'project' may be... somebody knows how to doing that?
<beuno> emezeta, sure, are you the owner of the project?
<emezeta> yes! of course
<beuno> well, go the members list
<beuno> and deactivate it
<beuno> *him
<emezeta> it is done
<beuno> what's the problem?
<emezeta> but now he is deactivates, and reaminds like a former member...
<emezeta> is this ok?
<beuno> yeap
<emezeta> beuno, tks u!
<dhart> hey - does anyone know how to retarget a blueprint to a different series?
#launchpad 2008-09-13
<Rabbid> So, who can I talk to if i want to delete the code branches associated to my project? (I want to start clean, i.e i don't need the vcs-imports anymore)
<Rabbid> nobody here?
<Ursinha> Rabbid, i guess that if you're the owner you can do that yourself
<Rabbid> How?
<Ursinha> let me open mine to see
<Rabbid> I've tried a lot of things, but never really found anything out.
<beuno> Rabbid, you want to delete branches you created
<beuno> or is it an import?
<wgrant> You'll have to ask a question on answers.launchpad.net to get an admin to delete it.
<Rabbid> I have to branches, one i own lp:blogbox and one i dont; the vcs-import.
<Rabbid> wgrant: ok
<Ursinha> beuno, isn't it possible for him to delete using the UI?
<wgrant> Ursinha: He doesn't own the branch.
<beuno> Rabbid, if you own them, go the the branch and find a red button to delete them
<beuno> for vcs, as wgrant said, you need to file a question
<beuno> Ursinha, :)
<Ursinha> wgrant, i've placed that "if you're the owner" :)
<Rabbid> beuno: yay i found it. i didn't see that button before.
<beuno> Rabbid, it's not located as well as it could  :)
<Ursinha> beuno, that's exactly where i was trying to lead him :)
<beuno> Ursinha, I guess I have more practice!
<Ursinha> beuno, surely :)
<Rabbid> Should i ask in the VCS imports team of somewhere else?
<beuno> Rabbid, file a question to delete it, they'll get to it soon-ish
<Rabbid> where should i ask if i wanted to delete an project? if possible?
<Ursinha> Rabbid, in answers.launchpad.net
<Rabbid> Ursinha: yes but in which "project"?
<Ursinha> Rabbid, launchpad
<Rabbid> ok, i just found it out right before you said so, sorry for the inconvenience
<Ursinha> no problem!
<Rabbid> Thanks for all the help, now i can get started rearranging my code, and joining all the little pieces at launchpad.
<Ursinha> cool :)
<Ursinha> happy to help somehow
<bododo> hi folks :)
<ScottK-laptop> It would be handy if at least some of the 6 lpia buildd's not currently building packages for PPA could start building stuff....
<jml> kiko: I've just filed a couple of project-related requests. I'd be so happy if you could make them happen.
<persia> It would also be handy if zirconium could start building stuff for the non-PPAs :)
<stdin> wow, how long have there were that many PPA buildd's? last time I looked there were 8 :p
<wgrant> Has slave-scanner died?
<wgrant> It looks rather dead.
<jml> wgrant: looks like it to me (I'm getting emails saying it's not running)
<wgrant> jml: Ah, so people actually get told when things die now?
<wgrant> So LP won't vanish for a weekend with no way to fix it again?
<jml> wgrant: we've had script failure announcements for the last 1.5 years at least.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: the problem seem sto be more whether anyone actually *looks* at them.
<wgrant> jml: The appservers routinely take a break over the weekend.
<jml> wgrant: sadly, I've got the same level of access to the production servers as you have :)
<wgrant> jml: Are we likely to see it fixed before Monday?
<jml> wgrant: I couldn't say. At the least, I'll try to contact a sysadmin.
<jml> although the one in my tz is probably in an aeroplane right now :\
<wgrant> Unfortunate.
<wgrant> Isn't LOSA+IS coverage fairly good now?
<jml> wgrant: there was a LOSA sprint in London this week.
<wgrant> ...
<wgrant> Convenient.
 * Hobbsee notes that people deactivation mails have no X-Launchpad headers on them at all.
<Hobbsee> (damn, as they're some of the ones that I most want to ditch)
 * jml texts someone.
<wgrant> That's not automated?
<jml> wgrant: I honestly don't know.
<jml> wgrant: but I feel honor-bound to act given it's causing you such grief.
<wgrant> Um...
<Hobbsee> oh, is launchpad down again?  is this all of it?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Just the buildds.
<Hobbsee> ah
<wgrant> Well, the slave-scanner, so effectively the buildds.
<wgrant> For all we know the buildds could be down.
<Hobbsee> oh, tasty.
<Hobbsee> 222 i386 builds, including KDE.  Would be nice to see that fixed.
<Hobbsee> based on the upcoming alpha 6, and all.
<spiv> wgrant: why the "um"?  jml isn't a soyuz developer or clairvoyant, so there's a limit to his knowledge...
<wgrant> spiv: Oh, I wasn't complaining about that.
<jml> well I was being a little cheeky.
<wgrant> Just confused as the level of sarcasm in his statement.
<jml> not sarcastic, just cheeky.
<spiv> wgrant: ah.  That's where clairvoyance would be handy, of course.
<jml> I really do want Launchpad to never ever go down. :)
<wgrant> spiv: Of course.
<wgrant> I find it a little odd that part of a service which wants to rule the world can go down for hours without people fixing it.
<wgrant> of course, SourceForge.net doesn't set a great example, but they generally give some warning.
<jml> wgrant: if we were perfect we'd rule the world already :)
<persia> jml: If you were perfect, you'd not want to :)
<jml> persia: true.
<wgrant> jml: I think the two big issues holding you back from world domination are being non-free and only supporting bzr. But most the former.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: everyone knows that people only require working stuff during the european and US working day.
<wgrant> *mostly
<Hobbsee> wgrant: for the rest, launchpad is doing a favour, and is encouraging people to go and have a weekend.
<persia> Hobbsee: That's not necessarily a favour.  Some of us work during the week, and only have the weekend for stuff.
<Hobbsee> persia: i was being (mostly) sarcastic.
 * persia takes off the rose-tinted glasses
<wgrant> IRC does need a good sarcasm detector.
<jml> Hobbsee: on the flip side, you're likely to get awesome codehosting support ;)
<Hobbsee> persia: one of the reasons I pestered repeatedly to get buildd admin access was so that this problem - at least, in terms of locked up buildds and the need to retry these, would be averted.
<jml> except on weekends when sometimes I'm not writing papers.
<wgrant> Except when vostok decides to be similarly absent.
<Hobbsee> jml: cool!  Is there a guide for developers on "this is bzr.  here's what you should do with it, and this is what you need to know", without all the extra bits?
<persia> Hobbsee: Makes sense.
<jml> Hobbsee: what extra bits?
<Hobbsee> jml: i'm not sure.  branching, merging, and variosu other pieces that i don't need to use?
<wgrant> bzr init && bzr add && bzr ci
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i've got that much down.
<wgrant> That's all you need to know for basic usage.
<wgrant> It's wonderful.
<qense> The launchpad code browser is very clear about reading and pushing branches
<qense> You can just copy the commands it gives if you don't know what to do
<jml> Hobbsee: for me, branching and merging are bread and butter.
<Hobbsee> jml: oh, and how it nicely works for ubuntu source packages - if we should be keeping .orig.tar.gz's in br or not.
<wgrant> jml: It really depends on your VCS heritage.
<Hobbsee> jml: i guess i'm more asking for the guide for those of us who are *not* doing projects on launchpad, as such.
<jml> Hobbsee: for MOTUs, basically?
<wgrant> It takes a while to get used to doing things with branches, but once you do you can't live without them.
<Hobbsee> jml: something like that.
<Hobbsee> jml: core devs too, but yes :)
<persia> Generally, a guide for distro developers.
<wgrant> Didn't james_w do something like that approximately a day ago?
<Hobbsee> i've no idea.  i didn't see it announced on LP users :)
<wgrant> It was announced in more Ubuntu fora.
<wgrant> Planet, IIRC.
<persia> james_w definitely seems like the most knowledgeable about that sort of thing, although I'm still waiting for the promised infrastructure to make it trivial.
<spiv> Yeah, I think the key idea is "guide for $audience"
 * jml really needs to get his packaging-freak on.
<wgrant> Distro branches will be good.
<spiv> Because which bits are extra really depends on why you are using it :)
<wgrant> Real NMSP will be even better.
<wgrant> james_w showcases some Ubuntu-specific bits which make it much nicer.
<persia> Yeah.  Distro branches and soyuz integration suddenly make it *heaps* easier to work with.
<jml> yeah. I'd start working on them now except that having a real weekend makes me more productive :P
<Hobbsee> oh, i've not looked at planet much.
<persia> See, this is why people should put *important* things on the fridge.
<jml> this reminds me of a similar question
<wgrant> Does the Fridge have anything except UWN?
<jml> where's a good guide for telling me how to make a package of a Python library
<persia> wgrant: Only when someone asks something to go there.  UDS sponsorship went there.
<jml> without all of that extra stuff :P
<wgrant> I hasn't even got Alpha 4 or 5.
<persia> jml: What do you mean "without all that extra stuff".  You want dead-simple?
<wgrant> distutils makes it dead-simple.
<wgrant> One-line rules is nice.
<persia> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy : CDBS + distutils
<jml> persia: as little maintenance work as I can get away with.
<jml> hmm. I'll need a basic packaging guide to go along with that. Maybe I'll watch that dholbach vid :)
<persia> jml: That would be it.  You still have to do copyright, control, and changelog, but the last is nearly automated with dch, control is fairly straightforward, and copyright is only as complicated as your library.
<jml> bigjools: hi.
<wgrant> This sounds like good news.
<persia> \o/  Thank you bigjools
<jml> is it back?
<persia> It's back.  The builds are flowing.
<jml> good.
<wgrant> Thanks jml, bigjools.
<jml> wgrant: np.
<jml> so, if I'm packaging my own software, should I put a debian/ directory in my trunk?
<wgrant> No no no.
<wgrant> That only causes trouble.
<jml> ok. but I'm also physically incapable of working on text files without a vcs. what do I do?
<RAOF> jml: Have a 'packaging' thread in a loom?
<RAOF> Or a packaging branch.
<wgrant> jml: Create a different branch.
<wgrant> Merge your upstream branch into that.
<wgrant> That basically how we do things.
<jml> RAOF, wgrant: ok. that sounds reasonable.
<wgrant> I can't type tonight.
<Kuhrscher> Hi, do you know if or when KDE's upstream translations will be imported to Launchpad for Intrepid?
<persia> On which component should I file a bug about https://launchpad.net/+builds ?  Soyuz?
<_steven_> How do I get the revision author on Launchpad to link to my launchpad user page? Right now it just shows my bzr whoami ouput with no link.
<_steven_> see https://code.launchpad.net/~linuxdcpp-team/linuxdcpp/trunk
<intellectronica> _steven_: i'm not entirely sure, but i think you have to sign the revision with the same key you have in LP
<_steven_> they are the same
<intellectronica> in that case, i obviously don't know what i'm talking about
<emma> anyone here know about canonical rules as far as using the ubuntu font ?
<beuno> hi emma
<emma> Hi there.
<emma> Do you happen to be a Canonical Lawyer? :)
<beuno> you should probably contact the trademark department to make sure
<beuno> oooh, no, not at all
<beuno> let me find you an email you can send that question to
<beuno> emma, here's some information and a contact email: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<beuno> I *think* any restrictions just apply to the Ubuntu trademark, but I could be wrong
<emma> hey sabdfl
<emma> sabdfl - do you know if there is anything wrong with using the ubuntu font on an unofficial ubuntu fan site?
<gour> hi, is there any limit on size for bug report?
<gour> i'm asking 'cause it looks that bug reported via email with a crash-log didn't go through
<intellectronica> emma: see http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<intellectronica> emma: if in doubt, ask gerry.carr@canonical.com
 * intellectronica should read the entire conversation before answering :-/
<intellectronica> gour: yes, iirc there is a limit (though i can't remember exactly what it is off the top of my head)
<emma> I didn't see anything pertaining to the font on that page.
<intellectronica> gour: in any case, you are encouraged to submit logs as attachments, rather than as the bug description. it makes life a lot easier for the people dealing with the bug later
<intellectronica> emma: yeah, i wouldn't know what to tell you. i suggest that you drop a line to gerry carr to be sure
<emma> Okay.
<emma> I guess I'm sort of curious in general about how much freedom there is for groups of Ubuntu fans to make ubuntu related sites at all.
<emma> That trademark policy looks onerous in some ways, concerning to me, and I don't really agree with all of it.
<gour> intellectronica: can one submit attachment when reporting new bug as well?
<stgraber> gour: yes
<gour> stgraber: without (optional) description?
<stgraber> gour: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug-advanced
<gour> stgraber: i'm curious how to do it via email interface?
<alex-weej> hello
<alex-weej> is there something blocking Launchpad from being able to automatically open upstream issue reports?
<beuno> alex-weej, some plugins are being released to do so
<beuno> what software are you referring to?  bugzilla?  trac?
<beuno> http://news.launchpad.net/releases/launchpad-218-bugzilla-and-trac-plugins-now-available-plus-karma-for-commits
<alex-weej> Launchpad and GNOME Bugzilla
<beuno> well, the plugin is available, so it's just a matter of gnome installing it
<sabdfl> emma: should be no problem
<emma> sabdfl: oh that's great. Thanks. We are making a non-commercial community of people who like Ubuntu called club-ubuntu.org and we just made a nice logo for it. :)
#launchpad 2008-09-14
<boomer> o/
<Hobbsee> emma: while you may be allowed to use the font, doesn't that domain name fall as something you *can't* use, by the policy?
 * Hobbsee also notes that inferring everything else *isn't* free also probably won't go down well.
<Hobbsee> gerry it is, then.
<Hobbsee> errr, the trademarks@ubuntu.com address doesn't even seem to work.
<Hobbsee> er, scratch that.
<Verterok> Hi
<Verterok> any launchpadlib guru around? :)
<emet> Hobbsee, actually there are quite a few Ubuntu fansites that use the name Ubuntu in the name. I don't see anything wrong with it personally
<Verterok> I'm having some problems with the ssl certs, actually the certs chain order
<Hobbsee> emet: i don't like various implications, such as the fact that the rest of the ubuntu community *isn't* free.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> emet: and i'm unfortunately aware of some of the stuff behind it.
<persia> The issue with trademarks is that they *must* be defended to be maintained, or they are lost (consider the word "Aspirin" in various countries: in some places it's a name for acetylsalicylic acid, in others it's a brand name)
<persia> The Ubuntu trademark policy generally permits use for anything actually related to Ubuntu as Ubuntu the distribution, but the asking procedure is required to maintain the trademark.
<emma> persia - yeah. club-ubuntu is just a group of people who love ubuntu. We aren't selling anything and we don't think we are the only group of people who are free, that's just a line that someone wrote on the page while it's under construction. I'm not at all sure what Hobbsee is concerned about.
<emma> Anyhow I showed Mark the logo we are going to use and all that. And as was pointed out there are a zillion other ubuntu websites with the name ubuntu. So we are fine.
<Hobbsee> Verterok: you'll probably need to come back during the european working week.
<persia> emma: It's just a matter of making a formal request for record keeping purposes.  In the absence of a formal request, problems could arise.  For more guidace, you want to speak with counsel (which I'm not).
<Verterok> Hobbsee: thanks, I'll back later.
<hubuntu> Rinchen, do you have a time frame for the release of the OpenID LP plugin for drupal?
<hubuntu> Francis did briefly mention that you were clearing some paper work in order to open it to the public... I thought I should ask
<gour> morning
<gour> i've problem submitting new bug reports with attached (log) file to LP
<gour> at first I thought LP is refusing them due to not using primary email address, but now I see that even though bug request is signed with my primary-address-key, it is refused with "To report bugs by e-mail, you need to sign the message with an OpenPGP key
<gour> that is registered in Launchpad."
<RAOF> kiko: You're the PPA guy, right?  Are you aware of problems with mono on the amd64 buildds?
<RAOF> Also, what's the correct way of flagging issues?  Mailing list?  launchpad bug?
<jml> RAOF: kiko is the grand high launchpadder :)
 * RAOF plumps for "file a bug" as the correct response: bug #270031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270031 in soyuz "Mono segfaults on amd64 PPA buildds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270031
<mwhudson> 270k bugs woo
<wgrant> mwhudson: I'm not sure that's a good thing.
<wgrant> I much prefer the time referenced here:
<wgrant> <BjornT> stub: ok. launchpad has currently 250 open bugs, ubuntu has 500
<wgrant> That's more manageable.
<mwhudson> no, noheh
<mwhudson> uh
<mwhudson> "heh"
<jml> Are there _any_ software projects with a decreasing number of open bugs?
<wgrant> I don't think many beat Ubuntu.
<mwhudson> if the windows vista bug tracker was open...
 * wgrant drops a bucket of bugs on mwhudson.
<NCommander> If I'm a driver on a distribution on Launchpad, how can I add new releases and such?
<wgrant> Distributions are special.
<wgrant> Only Ubuntu can have releases, AFAIK.
<wgrant> Due to Soyuz's specialness.
<NCommander> wgrant: argh, that defeats the point of using Launchpad for bug tracking
<NCommander> Then again, we can't even add annoucements
<wgrant> NCommander: That has been a significant complain from non-Soyuz-using distributions.
<NCommander> wgrant: we're Debian based, can we become a Soyuz using distribution ;-)
 * NCommander runs
 * wgrant watches cprov and bigjools combust.
 * NCommander takes pictures
<NCommander> wgrant: who else beside nexenta uses Launchpad for bug tracking/other?
<wgrant> Baltix and Ubuntu, IIRC.
<NCommander> well, duh on Ubuntu
<NCommander> (although quite a few people I think miss bugzilla)
 * NCommander is amazed at what he can find by playing w/ URLs
<lifeless> there are some thousands of projects using launchpad for upstream bug tracking
<NCommander> lifeless: I'm talking distributions
<lifeless> NCommander: ah
<NCommander> lifeless: we can't set releases or milestones on nexenta
 * NCommander just pointed that functionality out to the Nexenta core team ;-)
 * gour wonders why LP refuses reports with attached log file as unsigned although it's signed :-/
 * NCommander wonders why PPAs are still unsigned
<mwhudson> NCommander: there's a bug about that, it's not like it's trivial
<NCommander> I'm aware
<daniel_tp> hi following problem: launchpad.net -> Register -> receiving Confirmation email with link -> link = "Error: Page not found"
<gour> huh, this bug in email interface preventing one to send attached files make LP's tracker almost unusable
<gour> tried again with gzipped file if the problem is in size, but same result :-(
<gour> if anyone wants to try it out see https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/270024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270024 in malone "signed bug report with attachment sent vie email fails as 'unsigned'" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> gour: Wait for a day or two for someone to respond to your bug.
<gour> wgrant: i'll wait, but i'm already experiencing how it fails
<thumper> I think I know why that fails
 * wgrant is suspicious of lp-bzr people. A disproportionatly high number of them are around on weekends compared to the other teams.
<NCommander> lp-bzr?
<wgrant> Launchpad Bazaar Integration
<lifeless> wgrant: shitty weather
<thumper> fixing a branch right now
<thumper> failed pqm tests
<mdke> or... just love for the job!
<thumper> and it is now Sunday night for me
<jml> wgrant: also, mwhudson and I are busy writing papers for OSDC :)
<thumper> I just want it to make the cut for the next release
<thumper> hi jml
<wgrant> lifeless: You too? It has been pretty good down here over the past couple of days. Foul before that, though.
<wgrant> jml: What on?
<thumper> bloody gorgeous weather here today
<thumper> I even went to the beach
<jml> wgrant: Mine's called "Your Code Sucks and I Hate You". It's about code reviews :)
<lifeless> severe storm warning today :P
<mdke> first and last day of summer here
<daniel_tp> HTTPS://LAUNCHPAD.NET/TOKEN/3XLLKNHHBJ2NRQCSJCJ6 <- this is my confirmation mail link... but it doesn't work ;(
<daniel_tp> does it work for you?
<wgrant> That seems rather capital
<gour> shit...now I can confirm that despite being told the opposite, LP cannot accept attachment via email interface when reporting new bug...creating bug and the post attachment works...iirc, many people complained about inability to add attachment when creating bug (via web) and i remember seeing that it is fixed, but not in email interface which sucks greatly :-/
<gour> quite dumb...
<wgrant> gour: Some attachments are blacklisted.
<wgrant> Signatures and others.
<wgrant> gour: Oh, you mean at bug creation time? Oops.
<wgrant> Not sure about that.
<gour> wgrant: yes, at creation time
<gour> if i create bug and then send another email with attachment it works
<gour> but not at creating dump which is pretty stupid 'cause log files (eg. traces) attached right at the beginning
<wgrant> You should file a bug.
<wgrant> Likely an accidental omission.
<gour> i added comment - https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/270024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270024 in malone "signed bug report with attachment sent vie email fails as 'unsigned'" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Is it not a different bug?
<gour> error message is also stupid complaining "you need to sign the message..."
<gour> no, same bug with stupid 'error message'
<wgrant> Oh.
<gour> at least it could report something wiser and not misguiding user to the other direction :-/
<wgrant> I suspect it is complaining correctly.
<wgrant> But it may be misinterpreting the parts to which your signature applies.
<gour> i'm propagating LP for a project to automatically create tickets generating from application to LP, and now this 'shame'
<wgrant> Wait for somebody to reply to your bug (likely during the working week).
<gour> wgrant: check attached message and you will see it's correctly signed
<gour> s/message/file
<wgrant> gour: For my particular interpretation of correctly signed, perhaps.
<gour> import in any mailer and you'll get correct signature...what more can we ask
<BjornT> gour: i suspect the problem is that the attached file isn't signed, only the text. i think it will work if you arrange for the signature to include the attached content as well, not only the text content. (even if it works, it's still a bug, it shouldn't be needed)
<gour> BjornT: how to do that in normal mailers?
<gour> it has to be transparent without any such 'workarounds'
<BjornT> gour: yes, i said it was a bug that it didn't work.
<BjornT> gour: i don't know how to do that in normal mailers. i use mutt, and there it happens automatically.
<gour> not in Gnus
<paolettopn> Hi guys,
<BjornT> gour: gnus is not a normal mailer ;)
<jml> paolettopn: hi
<BjornT> it's odd that it doesn't sign the whole message
<paolettopn> I am  italian and search a little help for resolve a LP problem.....
<jml> paolettopn: what's the problem?
<paolettopn> Can you help me to resolve him?
<paolettopn> ok
<wgrant> BjornT: In what format does mutt send the signed attachment?
<paolettopn> yesterday I want update my project and put this in my terminal:
<paolettopn> bzr upgrade bzr+ssh://paolettopn@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-magazine/fcm-it/edizione-fcm-it
<gour> BjornT: lol. now i tried by signing part
<paolettopn> but 5 min ago my ADSL connection was down.
<BjornT> wgrant: in the same format as it sends unsigned attachments. it creates a multipart message. the first part consists of another multipart message (the text and attachment), the second part consists of the signature
<paolettopn> At the new command , the server send me this:
<paolettopn> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for bzr+ssh://paolettopn@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-it-magazine/fcm-it/edizione-fcm-it/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<paolettopn> starting upgrade of bzr+ssh://paolettopn@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-it-magazine/fcm-it/edizione-fcm-it/
<paolettopn> making backup of tree history
<paolettopn> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/23/89/backup.bzr'
<wgrant> BjornT: Ah, nested multipart?
<BjornT> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> BjornT: Would that be OpenPGP/MIME?
<paolettopn> There is a mode for delete the file?
<jml> paolettopn: ahh, I see.
<jml> paolettopn: yes, there is.
<paolettopn> well.. :)
 * jml thinks a bit
<paolettopn> ok
<BjornT> wgrant: yes. the content-type of the whole message is multipart/signed
<wgrant> BjornT: That makes sense.
<gour> BjornT: signing the attachment-part did not help here
<gour> anyway, as you said, it's a bug which seriously cripple email interface
<jml> paolettopn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46828/
<paolettopn> ok
<BjornT> gour: ok. i'll have another look at this tomorrow. i have to leave soon.
<jml> paolettopn: in the next few days, there should be an easier way to do that.
<paolettopn> well..
<wgrant> jml: A nice less slow web UI button?
<jml> wgrant: alas no.
<jml> wgrant: but better support for sftp clients that aren't exactly the same as bzrlib :)
<wgrant> Ah, being able to cd?
<jml> wgrant: yeah.
<wgrant> I recall that used to be possible.
<mwhudson> and download!
<jml> wgrant: yeah, back when sftp and bzr+ssh worked from entirely separate code bases :(
<wgrant> Ahah.
<jml> and, in fact, before Launchpad even supported bzr+ssh and before Bazaar supported bzr+ssh :P
<paolettopn> sorry, now I go away... see you later.....
<jml> paolettopn: did it work?
<paolettopn> thanks for all...
<paolettopn> launch....
<jml> right. time for washing up and video games.
 * wgrant lashes jml tightly to his keyboard.
<gour> BjornT: thanks a lot
<kiko> FE FI FO FUM
<kiko> who wakes the sad giant
 * wgrant prepares to be cooked by kiko.
<mwhudson> eek
<kiko> man it just rained a thunderstorm and a quarter here
<kiko> I woke up with clack crack blang
<jml> kiko: hello :)
<kiko> hey jml
<kiko> how's that bzr thing looking?
<jml> kiko: so good it hurts.
<kiko> jml, no waaaay
<jml> unless you're talking about the stacking release, in which case I haven't tried it yet :)
<kiko> jml, that was what was on my mind
<jml> kiko: it all looks good on staging. we'll still need to do a bzr upgrade though.
<paolettopn> jml how I use your file?
<kiko> jml, wanna enqueue it? I'll get it pushed up
<paolettopn> excuse me for the wait time, but my wife call me...
<jml> kiko: lemme check that poolie's fix is in.
<kiko> jml, cool
<jml> paolettopn: open up a terminal, then run 'python', then enter each of the commands after the '>>> '
<paolettopn> oki
<jml> kiko: while I'm doing that, could I direct your attention to questions #45050 and #45051?
<kiko> sure!
<mwhudson> i don't think poolie's fix has landed yet :(
<jml> mwhudson: me neither, but I'll double check the NEWS anyway
<jml> nope.
<jml> paolettopn: if you can't get that to work, then ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/ and we'll probably be able to fix it up this week.
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/pyunit-friends
<kiko> jml, ^^^
<paolettopn> okey...
<kiko> jml, MY WRISTS LOVE URLS
<jml> kiko: thank you. you are man of calibre.
<paolettopn> I have enter all command and now terminal is waiting....
<paolettopn> after the last command there are more time for deleting the file...
<paolettopn> all is ok... ending...
<jml> paolettopn: cool. if you try 'bzr upgrade <URL>' again, it should work ok.
<paolettopn> I do this... is working....
<paolettopn> is making for the tree backup....  :)
<jml> paolettopn: yay :)
<paolettopn> jml , how many time for the entire backup?
<paolettopn> is waitinf for :   making backup of tree history
<jml> paolettopn: I don't know. It depends on the size of the branch.
<paolettopn> ah,,, our branch is so biggest.....
<jml> paolettopn: right. it could take a very long time.
<jml> paolettopn: don't turn your computer off :)
<paolettopn> eheheh... now I know.....  :)
<paolettopn> of couse... lol
<spiv> jml: hooray for pyunit-friends!
<jml> spiv: yes.
<jml> good night.
<paolettopn> hey jml : now is: starting repository conversion
<paolettopn> megaLOL....
<epsy> hi, is the minimal length for an username 6 characters ?
<qense> no
<qense> My username is 5, so it can't be 6.
<mdke> quite a few people have 3
<wgrant> I know of a 2.
<wgrant> A lot of 4s and 3s.
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/~a
<mdke> can anyone beat 1?
<lifeless> in theory, yes
<lifeless> :P
<qense> https://launchpad.net/~ ?
<qense> Doesn't exist!
<mdke> it's up for grabs!
<epsy> strange, i couldn't register "epsy"
<epsy> if i remember correctly
<wgrant> epsy: What was the failure message?
<epsy> i think it said "already used"
<epsy> trough https://launchpad.net/~epsy shows a 404
<jml> paolettopn: good luck with that. I'm off to bed.
 * wgrant sets an alarm for 44 minutes in the future to watch jml's next failed attempt at going to bed.
<epsy> it's been a long time i registered epsy46 instead now
<wgrant> epsy: You can try to change your name.
<epsy> ..indeed, i just figured
<paolettopn> jml : ok, many thanks for all, goodbye and good night.
<epsy> wgrant, do i need to change my whoami info?
<wgrant> epsy: For bzr? No, but you'll need to rerun bzr launchpad-login.
<spiv> jml: please rename the 'pyunit3k' directory in testtools trunk :)
<epsy> wgrant, ok thanks :)
<mdke> has anyone come across an irc bot which broadcasts lp-bzr commit messages to a channel?
<LarstiQ> mdke: no, but there is a cia plugin
<mdke> LarstiQ: aha, thanks
<LarstiQ> mdke: not that it should be very hard to do
<mdke> LarstiQ: presumably for the cia plugin, it would need to be installed on Launchpad?
<LarstiQ> mdke: hmm, iirc it works at commit time, so local would also work.
<LarstiQ> mdke: optional notification to cia from lp doesn't sound like a bad feature request btw :)
<LarstiQ> mdke: but specifically for lp-bzr, a feedparser should be enough
<epsy> mdke, RSS
<epsy> mdke, Supybot's RSS plugin, more precisely
<epsy> also, using the Bugtracker plugin from <https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak> you can have the bug summaries on "bug xxx"
<LarstiQ> epsy: it seems to me it might be useful to expose this to a wider lp using audience?
<epsy> er..what's so obscure in this?
<LarstiQ> epsy: it's hidden somewhere deep in ubuntu land
<epsy> well, i do not own that code
<mdke> LarstiQ: well, local would require every member of the team to install the plugin. but epsy's RSS idea sounds good
<LarstiQ> mdke: right
<paolettopn> Ciao Mattew mdke ....
<mdke> paolettopn: hi
<LarstiQ> epsy: right, I'm just musing.
<epsy> LarstiQ, well, i agree that this plugin is a bit hidden, and that an inclusion in suppybot-plugins might be wise
<epsy> anyway, bbl
<paolettopn> jml : all is ok. See you later....
<paolettopn> ciao mdke , a presto...
<tumbleweed> I appear to have a broken launchpad bzr branch
<tumbleweed> Is it possible to purge it and re-push ?
<mtaylor> tumbleweed: you can just bzr push --overwrite
<tumbleweed> mtaylor: aha, never even thought of looking :-)
<tumbleweed> hmm, getting: Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-140211468:///~stefanor/drupal/sr/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<tumbleweed> No new revisions to push.
<tumbleweed> and there are new revisions
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: what does `bzr missing lp:~stefanor/drupal/sr/` report?
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: bleh, it is up to date
 * tumbleweed is confused now
<tumbleweed> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~stefanor/drupal/sr doesn't show that last revision
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: 1) are you sure you are pushing to the right branch 2) do you have uncommitted changes?
<tumbleweed> and I checked it out and didn't get that rev either
<tumbleweed> no uncommited changes
<tumbleweed> right branch
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: http lags a bit behind sftp/ssh
<tumbleweed> I did a local branch of my repo, and I got the last rev
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: yes, I know that, but it's been hours
<tumbleweed> maybe it lagged for a while, and now it's behaving again
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: do you also see the warning "User timeout caused connection failure"?
<tumbleweed> otherwise the bzr missing wouldn't have complained...
<LarstiQ> or is that just me
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: yes, that appeared recently
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: which is why I was postulating a broken repo
<tumbleweed> bleh, I'm mis-reading
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: missing returns "You have 1 extra revision(s):
<tumbleweed> so the push isn't working
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: can you pastebin from your shell the push and it's output?
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: sure, one sec
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46922/
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: ok, now try the missing against the same thing you push against?
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: ie, bzr missing bzr+ssh://stefanor@bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefanor/drupal/sr/
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: as bzr says, you didn't do `bzr launchpad-login`, so missing is falling back to the http available branch
<tumbleweed> bzr missing bzr+ssh://stefanor@bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefanor/drupal/sr/
<tumbleweed> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-140211468:///~stefanor/drupal/sr/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<tumbleweed> Branches are up to date.
<LarstiQ> right
<tumbleweed> yes, I've done launchpad-login now
<LarstiQ> so your code _is_ up there
<tumbleweed> right
<tumbleweed> so http is lagging a *lot*
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: next I'd try to find out what that user timeout means
<tumbleweed> will something on launchpad automatically update my repo format?
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: no, you would have to do that yourself
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: it's remote  *I* can't upgrade it
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: sure you can
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: bzr upgrade sftp://...
 * tumbleweed swears he tried
<tumbleweed> sftp, ok, will try
<tumbleweed> bzr: ERROR: Unknown bzrdir format: ''
<LarstiQ> now _that_ is weird
<tumbleweed> yup, I've been getting that a lot
 * LarstiQ has never seen it
 * tumbleweed googled around a bit
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: where are you getting it, just that branch, or in more places?
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: just there
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: to test, I pushed a copy of this repo to lp:~stefanor/drupal/sr6/, and it is perfectly hunky-dory
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/205156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205156 in bzr "KnitRepository.insert_data_stream() copies data in improper order" [Critical,Won't fix]
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: reading the http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/09/%23launchpad.txt log
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: yup, I found that
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: you can also try bzr upgrade bzr+ssh://, it will be slower than the sftp case, but since that doesn't seem to work...
<tumbleweed> lol:
<tumbleweed> $ bzr upgrade bzr+ssh://stefanor@bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefanor/drupal/sr/
<tumbleweed> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-140211468:///~stefanor/drupal/sr/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<tumbleweed> bzr: ERROR: The branch format Bazaar-NG meta directory, format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<LarstiQ> ok, let's supply what we want to upgrade to :)
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: do you have any preferences?
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: (what is the lowest version of bzr people will use that branch with?)
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: tried --pack-0.92 and --format=pack-0.92
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: btw, doesn't drupal already exist in bzr form?
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: not in any sensible form
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: ok
<tumbleweed> (or at least it didn't when I created this branch)
<tumbleweed> they use CVS, which is rather icky
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: I'd expect 'bzr upgrade --pack-0.92 bzr+ssh://..'
<tumbleweed> yup, same error
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: really? Hmm
 * tumbleweed will try that copy_all_revisions.py
<tumbleweed> nope
<tumbleweed> ok, obviously I must get the etch-backports maintainer for bzr to upgrade to a version that doesn't have this bug
<tumbleweed> but I think I need a lp admin to zap my repo for me
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: your best option is https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion then
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: ok, shall do so
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: hmm https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/812
<tumbleweed> should be picked up...
<NCommander> kiko: ping?
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: yup, that's what they are for, not to get lost
<tumbleweed> ok now back to productivity
<NCommander> Is there someone who can help me update the description of a distribution on launchpad? (I'm in its drivers group, but I can't seem to edit the distribution itself)
<hubuntu> has LP OpenID URL gone mainstream for all users of LP or is it still just for beta testerS?
<hubuntu> and if so: when will it be for all users? Anyone? :)
<mdke> hubuntu: all users can use it
<hubuntu> does it have to be activated somehow?
<hubuntu> any requirements? mdke
<mdke> hubuntu: no, I don't think so
<mdke> you should see it on your homepage
<hubuntu> I am trying to help a user... I couldn't tell since I am a LP beta tester
<shahriar86> Hi guys I have few problem with launchpad OpenId in http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<shahriar86> can anyone help me here?
<thumper> shahriar86: what sort of problem?
<shahriar86> well after they have implemented Launchpad OpenID I can't login to wiki
<thumper> shahriar86: do you have a launchpad account?
<shahriar86> I get error. 'module' object has no attribute 'getSysPage'
<shahriar86> yes I do have one
<thumper> that is a weird error
<shahriar86> https://launchpad.net/~tariq086/
<shahriar86> you want more details?
<shahriar86> I can paste it somewhere and send it
<shahriar86> is there any pastebin?
<thumper> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shahriar86> ok
<shahriar86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46987/
<shahriar86> I get this error everytime I try to login. before OpenID I had no problem
<thumper> shahriar86: do you get that if you just go to the home page for the ubuntu wiki?
<thumper> shahriar86: like clicking on the wiki url you gave above?
<shahriar86> yes
<shahriar86> I can't bypass it
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> I'd pass this information on to #canonical-sysadmin
<thumper> as it seems to be more adminy
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> ok
<shahriar86> thanks for the help. I hope it gets sorted out soon. and I can get back to wiki :)
<shahriar86> though I would have liked to use Report Bug. But was not sure what to title it
<thumper> shahriar86: I've just told the guys in the other channel about your problem
<shahriar86> ok thanks :)
<mdke> thumper - that's a broken theme. I'll let shahriar86 know
<mdke> damn, he's disconnected
#launchpad 2009-09-07
<mahfiaz> thumper, where is the rosetta project, where I was supposed to ask?
<thumper> mahfiaz: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<mahfiaz> thumper, ok, thanks for your quick hand
<thumper> mahfiaz: np
<drgaston> anybody can help me setup translate with my files?
<drgaston> I have tried uploading the POT, loading these through Bazaar or a one time Bazaar import
<drgaston> Nothing gives ... still stuck with the message 'Your project is not configured to use launchpad for translations' ....
<thumper> drgaston: edit your projects details and set the "uses launchpad for translations" option
<drgaston> I did ... same message again!
<thumper> hmm
<drgaston> go check the centresis project
<thumper> drgaston: I'd suggest either asking a question on the rosetta project or hassling danilo, jtv, or henninge
<drgaston> http://launchpad.net/centresis states Uses Launchpad for:  Code and Translations.
<drgaston> what is rosetta? I am using launchpad
<thumper> oops
<thumper> somewhat distracted
<thumper> by drgaston
<thumper> s/by/bye/ D'oh
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<thumper> afk for a while
<poolie> can anyone explain what's happening in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/425465
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425465 in malone "cannot target series bugtask to a milestone?" [Undecided,New]
<jml> poolie, I can't.
<jml> poolie, my guess is someone in Europe can.
<poolie> why don't you toddle over and ask them, there's a good chap :) :)
<jml> heh
<poolie> this is very weird
<jml> yes.
<poolie> gah
<ripps> How do you force a package that failed to rebuild in ppa? I used to be able to intiate from the packages archetecture info, but the new layout doesn't have a force rebuild button.
<jml> ripps, I'm not sure.
<jml> ripps, as a work-around, you can disable edge redirection, I think.
<wgrant> ripps: It does. See the little green arrows next to the build status.
<ripps> wgrant: ah, i see. They could make it a little more obvious
<wgrant> ripps: There is a bug filed.;
<wgrant> poolie: Did you work out bug #425465, or want an explanation? There are two bugs there, as you suspect.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425465 in malone "cannot target series bugtask to a milestone?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425465
<poolie> wgrant: it's not actually blocking me atm but i'd still like an explanation
<wgrant> poolie: So, there is the icon vs. text bug, as you said.
<wgrant> In fact, there are three bugs.
<wgrant> There's the bug that the non-AJAX links are bad for productseries tasks -- they point to the product task directly.
<wgrant> And then there's the bug that +editstatus renders for conjoined slaves.
<wgrant> Renders, but then crashes on submission.
<wgrant> Are you aware of the conjoined task rules?
<poolie> wgrant: the last is the most serious for me
<wgrant> poolie: The last is meant to be broken, just in a more obvious way.
<poolie> wgrant: not really, i'm aware there are some but ... this ui is not making it clear how they're meant to be working
<poolie> i can see that the trunk task should be coupled to the overall bug status or something
<poolie> however, this happens even when i try to target what i think of as the supplementary task
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> That's the second bug I mentioned.
<wgrant> If you can invoke the AJAX, it should work fine.
<wgrant> You just have to find the right bit of the link to hit.
<wgrant> (a conjoined slave cannot be edited directly. a product task is a conjoined slave iff the bug also has a non-WONTFIX'd task for the product's development focus series. in that case, anything linking to the product task's +editstatus needs to be hit with a cluebat.)
<poolie> i don't suppose this is documented other than in wgrant? :)
<wgrant> poolie: No, it's not documented anywhere except the code and IRC logs.
<poolie> k, thanks, bug 425490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425490 in malone "no documentation or help on conjoined bug tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425490
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: thumper again | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<micahg> Is there a problem with the AJAX edit of descriptions in bugs?
<baltadt> hello all
<baltadt> I have a question for you
<jml> fire away :)
<baltadt> i think i fixed it
<baltadt> ty
<jml> heh
<jml> np
<baltadt> ok i didn't fix it
<baltadt> you still there jml
<jml> baltadt, yeah, I am :)
<baltadt> i'm having a problem signing the code of conduct
<baltadt> i'm getting this error
<baltadt> gpg: can't open `ubuntucodeofconduct-1.0.1.txt': No such file or directory
<baltadt> gpg: ubuntucodeofconduct-1.0.1.txt: clearsign failed: file open error
<jml> baltadt, what command are you running that produces that error?
<baltadt> gpg --clearsign ubuntucodeofconduct-1.0.1.txt
<jml> baltadt, what happens if you type 'ls ubuntucodeofconduct-1.0.1.txt'?
<baltadt> hold
<baltadt> ls: cannot access ubuntucodeofconduct-1.0.1.txt: No such file or directory
<baltadt> i have the coc saved to my desktop
<jml> baltadt, what's the output of 'pwd'?
<baltadt> /home/jason
<jml> baltadt, ok. 'cd ~/Desktop' and then run the GPG command
<baltadt> ok
<baltadt> jason@jason-laptop:~$ cd ~/desktop
<baltadt> bash: cd: /home/jason/desktop: No such file or directory
<baltadt> lol
<baltadt> this has been a horrible night
<spiv> baltadt: Desktop, with a capital D
<baltadt> ty spiv
<baltadt> that was a stupid mistake
<wgrant> baltadt: Also check the capitalisation of the filename -- it's UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt
<baltadt> ty i'm tired and still a noob in my eyes
<jml> baltadt, linux pretty much always cares about capitalization of file names and directory names, fwiw.
<jml> baltadt, also, in case you didn't know, you can start typing out a filename and then hit the Tab key. If there's only one possible match, the filename will be automatically completed. If not, hitting tab again will list the possible matches.
<baltadt> i didn'y know that
<baltadt> ty
<baltadt> i have been learning alot from people on xchat lately
<jml> heh
<jml> it's a good way to learn.
<wgrant> IRC does that.
<baltadt> i have only been using ubuntu for about 2 months now
<baltadt> hello i'm jason and i am a recovering windows addict
<baltadt_> ok if you all are still the i have a new problem
<wgrant> baltadt: Ask away.
<baltadt_> i got the ubuntucodeofconduct-1.0.1.txt
<baltadt_> i mean txt.asc file
<baltadt_> but when i try to open it it says similar file name already exists
<wgrant> What says?
<baltadt_> um
<baltadt_> a popup window
<wgrant> From what? Your web browser?
<baltadt_> no
<baltadt_> i downloaded the COC for launchpad
<baltadt_> then in terminal
<baltadt_> gpg --clearsign ubuntucodeofconduct-1.0.1.txt
<baltadt_> i get a new file titled ubuntucodeofconduct-1.0.1.txt.asc
<wgrant> Oh, I know what it's doing.
<wgrant> Right click, open with, Text Editor.
<baltadt_> i have yto open this and copy/paste into signed code box
<baltadt_> ok then copy/paste
<baltadt_> ?
<wgrant> baltadt_: Right.
<baltadt_> ty
<baltadt_> i knew it had to be something simple i was doing wrong
<baltadt_> hopefully one day I won't have to be suck a pain
<james_w> noodles775: hi, did you do the overhaul of the distribution source package page?
<noodles775> james_w: no, bigjools
<james_w> ah, ok, thanks
<james_w> bigjools: It's generally a big improvement, thanks
<james_w> bigjools: the increased emphasis on the upstream links reminded me of something though. The UI indicates that they must be set individually for each distroseries, but I was told once that they are in fact inherited
<james_w> bigjools: if so then cleaning up the UI for that would lead to the links being better maintained and so more useful I think
<bigjools> james_w: I don't think they are inherited
<bigjools> that's a bug though
<james_w> it would be great to be able to rely on this information more
<bigjools> but Curtis will know more about that than I
<bigjools> indeed
<noodles775> Hi fta! I'm just doing some browser-detection stuff in LP, and had a bug for Chromium, but just realised that chromium doesn't give anything more than 'Linux i686' in the user-agent? Do you know if that's intentional?
<noodles775> (ie. we cannot determine the distroseries of the user browsing launchpad)
<noodles775> s/browser-detection/os-detection
 * noodles775 asks on #chromium
<wgrant> noodles775: Ubuntu carries a Firefox patch to do that.
<noodles775> wgrant: oh really. Hrm. Thanks wgrant.
<AlexC_> morning
<visik7> hi
<visik7> is there a "fork me" like method for launchpad (as seen on github)
<bac> visik7: no there isn't.  you just grab the existing branch, make your changes, and then push to your own space.
<visik7> ok no problem just to be sure
<ilil> hi all, I have problem uploading to PPA ... Here is email from Launchpad:
<ilil> Unhandled exception processing upload: The email address 'muravev@yandex.ru' is already registered.
<ilil> help plz
<bigjools> ilil: which PPA are you uploading to?
<ilil> https://launchpad.net/~muravjov-il/+archive/ppa
<bigjools> ilil: and that's your PPA?
<ilil> that email is my primary email, but on Launchpad its rejected to add to my profile.
<bigjools> ilil: so the email associated with your key doesn't have any email addresses that match the ones you registered in Launchpad
<bigjools> ilil: the easiest way forward for now is to add one of the LP emails to your key
<bigjools> we have a bug with some email addresses that may have been used with Shipit
<bigjools> but it will be fixed very soon
<wgrant> bigjools: Wouldn't it be a better idea to merge the accounts now?
<wgrant> bigjools: That will fix it, and it will have to be done eventually anyway.
<ogra> hi, is there any way to tell rosetta i dont want to get mail about the translation imports when i uploaded a package ?
<ilil> bigjools, how to add another email address to GPG key?
<ogra> i did an upload of openoffice on friday (a one line fix in debian/rules) ... up to now that resultet in 270 rosetta mails
<bigjools> ilil: it depends on your local tool, I use kgpg
<bigjools> henninge, jtv: can you help ogra?
<bigjools> wgrant: yes, that's the best thing
<jtv> ogra: no way to do that atm, besides filtering your mail
<ogra> gah, ok
<michaelforrest> is launchpad's code browsing broken?
<bigjools> looks like it
<dpm> ogra: I believe that's bug 353648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353648 in rosetta "Template import success notifications shouldn't be sent to package uploaders" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353648
<ogra> dpm, yeah, looks like it
<bigjools> michaelforrest: try again
<michaelforrest> yep seems ok
<michaelforrest> thanks
<azimout> question: I've tried uploading my first package to my ppa, and it seemed to complete successfully, but I still don't see the package in there. If I try to dput again, it tells me it's already uploaded.
<azimout> is there an approval queue or something?
<bigjools> azimout: it's probably because you signed with a key not known to LP or didn't sign at all
<geser> azimout: did you got a mail? either that your upload was accepted or rejected
<azimout> geser: nope, no email
<azimout> I just ran it again with -f
<azimout> here's the output:
<azimout> Checking Signature on .changes
<azimout> gpg: Signature made Mon 07 Sep 2009 01:48:23 PM CEST using DSA key ID B54581AA
<azimout> gpg: Good signature from "Dimitrios Symeonidis <azimout@gmail.com>"
<azimout> Good signature on /home/azimout/sandbox/azimout-prefs_0.1-1_i386.changes.
<azimout> Checking Signature on .dsc
<azimout> gpg: Signature made Mon 07 Sep 2009 01:47:57 PM CEST using DSA key ID B54581AA
<azimout> gpg: Good signature from "Dimitrios Symeonidis <azimout@gmail.com>"
<azimout> Good signature on /home/azimout/sandbox/azimout-prefs_0.1-1.dsc.
<azimout> Uploading to azimout-ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<azimout>   Uploading azimout-prefs_0.1-1.dsc: done.
<azimout>   Uploading azimout-prefs_0.1-1.tar.gz: done.
<azimout>   Uploading azimout-prefs_0.1-1_i386.changes: done.
<bigjools> azimout: if you don't get email, then what I said will apply
<azimout> Successfully uploaded packages.
<bigjools> we don't send email to unknown people
<noodles775> I think we need to make the first para at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors more prominent.
<geser> azimout: your LP account is "azimout"?
<azimout> yes
<geser> it looks like you signed with the wrong key. your LP account know the key 0x8CFBC5AF, but you signed the package with 0xB54581AA (see your output)
<azimout> yeah, you're right, I'll look into that, thanks
<geser> either sign the package with the key LP knows or register your other key in LP too
<ilil> bigjools, is there a bug in Launchpad about "bug with some email addresses that may have been used with Shipit" ? I would like to track it.
<bigjools> ilil: yes, one moment
<bigjools> ilil: https://launchpad.net/bugs/408528
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 408528 in soyuz "Packages build but fail to upload due to email address issue" [High,Fix committed]
<ilil> bigjools, thanks
 * Laney misses the recent bugs box from the package summary page
<binarymutant> is there an easy way to cancel an import?  :/
<binarymutant> is there a quicker way to change my Pending Review status on a vcs-import? or cancel it all together?
<macno> hi all, please could someone look at this? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/82116
<bac> macno: that question has been updated and assigned.  it may not get any attention until tomorrow, though.
<macno> bac: thanks
<xnox> Heya =) I've read somewhere there was translation backlog
<xnox> branch translation import, I think.
<xnox> Is it still in affect? or where can I check out import queue
<rowinggolfer> just reading about the "scores" given to prioritise PPA builds.
<rowinggolfer> surprised to see this
<rowinggolfer> Archive privacy
<rowinggolfer> Builds destined for private PPAs are given a higher priority.
<rowinggolfer> though that would be the other way round :(
<rowinggolfer> surely freedom haters shouldn't jump the queue??
<rowinggolfer> ;)
<xnox> it could be unpublished CVE build fixes. And if not them PPA's might not be there at all ....
<rowinggolfer> xnox: ah.. hadn't thought of that.
<rowinggolfer> another small gap in my knowledge filled.
<delphiexile> hi
<delphiexile> i have a problem ,  i lost all my karma
<delphiexile> 2278 in 2 seconds
<Gui82> hello
<delphiexile> I lost about 2300 karma in a tentative of a merge account ; I had 2 accounts in Launchpad (One for daily use , and the second was created to make a tutorial in aim to show other people how to use launchpad) , the first one has a PGP Key , and I've created another one for the second account , I included the access e-mail of the first account as the PGP mail , when I've uploaded the key to the second account , Launchpad requested me if I wanted to mer
<delphiexile> ge the first account into the second , I agreed (in hope to upload the second Key in the first account) , but Launchpad has transferred all my work with the first account into the the second except my Karma. And Launchpad has deleted the first account (this was not a problem for me , but I need my Karma back because I have a meeting after tomorrow)
<Gui82> I changed the maintainer of my project by mistake, is there any way to revert back ?
<stgraber> delphiexile: Karma is only one thing of the many the council will look, explaining what happened will be enough. But please fix your wiki and LP link in the candidate table.
<delphiexile> yes i did that
<delphiexile> i'll do what u told
<delphiexile> me
<delphiexile> give me the contact of one admin
<xnox> on translations.launchpad.net/+imports what does * mean in the project pop-down menu
<fta> noodles775, wgrant: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17095
<delphiexile> I lost about 2300 karma in a tentative of a merge account ; I had 2 accounts in Launchpad (One for daily use , and the second was created to make a tutorial in aim to show other people how to use launchpad) , the first one has a PGP Key , and I've created another one for the second account , I included the access e-mail of the first account as the PGP mail , when I've uploaded the key to the second account , Launchpad requested me if I wanted to me
<delphiexile> rge the first account into the second , I agreed (in hope to upload the second Key in the first account) , but Launchpad has transferred all my work with the first account into the the second except my Karma. And Launchpad has deleted the first account (this was not a problem for me , but I need my Karma back because I have a meeting after tomorrow)
<delphiexile> can anyone help me
<delphiexile> !!
<h4ck3rm1k3> hi what time does a poll have to open if created now?
<h4ck3rm1k3> what time is it for the server?
<h4ck3rm1k3> A poll cannot open less than 12 hours after it's created.
<h4ck3rm1k3> 2009-09-07 21:00:00+00:00
<h4ck3rm1k3> i will try 2009-09-07 21:56:11+02:00
<komputes> I have a question about launchpad answers. I was sent an email notification to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/82039 because I am part of Ubuntu-QC LP Group. The member is not part of the group and they are not asking a question to the group. I do not see the relation between the question and the group.
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> having a bit of difficultly https://edge.launchpad.net/~locoteams  getting there been timing out for the last while, (Error ID: OOPS-1346ED349)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1346ED349
<openmolar> massive build queue tonight it seems?
<openmolar> :(
<czajkowski> (Error ID: OOPS-1346EB334)  still timing out
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1346EB334
<binarymutant> is there a quicker way to change my Pending Review status on a vcs-import? or cancel it all together?
<fta> openmolar, only 4 builders per arch, the rest has been reassigned to something else, probably QA testing
<Lysi> Hi, in launchpad.answers 'add information request' button doesn't work.
<Lysi> It appears only as 'answered'.
<Lysi> screenshot: http://www3.pic-upload.de/07.09.09/84imwyulwr7.png
<mdz> there doesn't seem to be a button to unmark a bug as a duplicate anymore (see bug 425915)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425915 in eucalyptus "UEC installer does not set up a bridge device by default for Eucalyptus nodes (NCs) (dup-of: 424541)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424541 in netcfg "When installing a node controller, a bridge device should be created" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424541
<mdz> did that get lost in recent UI changes?
<mdz> it also seems to be impossible to assign a bug to a known launchpad userid (as opposed to searching for a string)
<MTeck> mdz: I unmarked it
<MTeck> mdz: just choose to edit the bug, then delete the string
<MTeck> edit the bug duplicate number
<mdz> MTeck, I didn't want that one unmarked, was just giving an example
<MTeck> ok - marked then
<MTeck> mdz: you just click the little edit icon
<mdz> MTeck, which one, where?
<MTeck> the yellow button is an edit icon
<MTeck> right next to the bug number
<mdz> there is one next to the summary (only edits the summary), several in the task table (only edit that attribute), one next to the description, etc.
<MTeck> Duplicate of bug #424541 edit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424541 in netcfg "When installing a node controller, a bridge device should be created" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424541
<mdz> MTeck, the bug number appears in at least 3 places on that page, but none have an icon next to them
<MTeck> right below the description
<mdz> MTeck, are you using edge?
<MTeck> ya
<mdz> hmm, I wonder if this is a chromium bug
<MTeck> I assume you are too since you're talking about the ui change
<mdz> all of the other edit icons show up fine, though
<MTeck> just tried it in chromium - looks like it
<mdz> <span id="mark-duplicate-text">Duplicate of
<mdz>               <a style="margin-right: 4px"
<mdz>                  href="/bugs/424541" id="duplicate-of"
<mdz>                  title="When installing a node controller, a bridge device should be created">bug #424541</a>
<mdz>                 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424541 in netcfg "When installing a node controller, a bridge device should be created" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424541
<mdz>             <a id="change_duplicate_bug"
<mdz>                title="Edit or remove linked duplicate bug"
<mdz>                class="sprite edit"
<mdz>                href="https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/425915/+duplicate">
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425915 in eucalyptus "UEC installer does not set up a bridge device by default for Eucalyptus nodes (NCs) (dup-of: 424541)" [Undecided,New]
<mdz>             </a>
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 424541 in netcfg "When installing a node controller, a bridge device should be created" [Medium,Triaged]
<mdz>             </span>
<mdz> (sorry for the spam)
<mdz> the image isn't linked directly there; I guess there is some js somewhere which adds it?
<MTeck> woah...
<MTeck> You could check the LP source - I don't know tbh
<thekorn> mdz, looks like bug 394189 to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394189 in malone "Can't unmark a bug report as a duplicate in WebKit and KHTML" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394189
<mdz> thekorn, indeed, thank you
<intellectronica> mdz: it's a known bug with our new 'sprites' method of showing icons next to things on webkit browsers. let me try and find the bug
<intellectronica> oh, looks like you already have
<mdz> intellectronica, can we get that bug out of New/Undecided/Unassigned?
<intellectronica> mdz: yes, it should be scheduled for this cycle. i'll raise this with deryck and the guys tomorrow and see when we can fix it
<mdz> intellectronica, thanks
<quentusrex> Is it possible to have launchpad build the ubuntu packages for multiple releases from a single uploaded package?
<Daviey> quentusrex: currently there seems to be some issues, so simple answer = no.
<quentusrex> what is the best way to current support multiple releases?
<MTeck> Daviey: You should teach me to make packages :)
<Daviey> MTeck: will do, directly after i've mastered it :)
<MTeck> I've tried to learn but it's beyond my comprehension atm :P
<quentusrex> Daviey: if I need to have packages built for 3 releases: 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04, what is the best route that currently works to do so?
<quentusrex> I'll also need to start building packages for 9.10 very soon.
<MTeck> quentusrex: Check out #ubuntu-motu
<quentusrex> MTeck: they said to come here to find out
<Daviey> quentusrex: in debian/changelog ensure the series is set to "hardy", then set the version
<Daviey> then for each one, bump the version number in someway
<Daviey> some people use ~hardy etc
<Daviey> There was a script floating around that could do it automagically.
<quentusrex> that would make my night if I could see a script like that...
<quentusrex> what does ~hardy do in the changelog?
<BUGabundo> bac: ping
<Daviey> quentusrex: looking for the script.. one mo
<BUGabundo> bac: about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/82116
<BUGabundo> I didn't understood your question
<MTeck> Daviey: is this you? "Dave Walker, the founding designer of Herbst-Walker Studios, has over 15 years of graphic design, web design, web development, ...."
<Lysi> should I recall my question from an hour ago?
<Daviey> MTeck: no, but it sounds promising... might adopt that.
<lifeless> Daviey: nce
<lifeless> *nice*
<MTeck> Daviey: you have a linkedin profile?
<maxb> BUGabundo: it is not possible to convert a project into a projectgroup. The project must be renamed, and a new projectgroup created. You are being asked what the current project should be renamed to.
<sivang> MTeck: I do :)
<BUGabundo> maxb: that's what I want!
<BUGabundo> I'll add it there
<sivang> hi all, btw
<sivang> hmm, kiko is not here
<sivang> is he still working with canonical ?
<lifeless> yes
<Lysi> May anyone advise please where the right place is?
<Daviey> quentusrex: I can't locate the script at the moment.. but the key is to make the version number unique and ensure the correct release is in debian/changelog
<Daviey> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning describes it pretty well
<maxb> Daviey: dch? autoppa?
<Daviey> see where adding "~hardy" after the version
<Daviey> maxb: certainly not dch, might be autoppa
<Daviey> maxb: nah, not autoppa
<maxb> hmm. I have my own hacked together scripts for this sort of thing
<quentusrex> maxb:  would you be able to post some of them?
<maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266882/ for example
<maxb> takes a source package for karmic and derives ~hardy, ~intrepid, ~jaunty suffixed ones
<zsquareplusc> if i have two branches in CVS and like to have it in launchpad, should i use the VCS import feature or do it myself? the vcs import seems to import only one branch at once (is the common history of the branches preserved?) i already did a local test conversion with cvs2svn/cvs2git which looks good.
<maxb> I doubt that common history would be preserved. LP uses cscvs as the conversion tool, so you could search for info on that to discover for sure
<lifeless> zsquareplusc: if you are migrating, use bzr cscvs-import
<lifeless> zsquareplusc: if you want to keep the branches in CVS and allow some development in bzr, use the vcs import facility of launchpad
<zsquareplusc> the plan is to move to a DVCS and i prefer bzr, but for the start i'll have to keep the CVS alive i guess :/ however there is currently not much going on in the CVS repo so a one time conversion might be good enough
<maxb> BUGabundo: Brad is asking you if you know what your second subproject is going to be, so that he can rename 'mustard-statusnet' to be that. I'm unsure whether projects can ever be really deleted, rather than deactivated.
<soren> Is there a way to get the list of bugs assigned to a particular user using the launchpad API?
<wgrant> soren: No, only in a single target, not throughout Launchpad.
<BUGabundo> maxb: mustard-statusnet *is* the Group project choose name
<soren> wgrant: Well, for Ubuntu would be fine.
<soren> wgrant: But that
<maxb> Yes, I know that. Brad knows that.
<soren> s a good hint.
<soren> wgrant: Sorry, my apostrophe is not where it used to be on this keyboard :)
<maxb> He's asking what else to rename the project to, to free up the name to be used by a new projectgroup
<wgrant> soren: You can give searchTasks an assignee.
<soren> wgrant: Fantastic. Thank you!
<wgrant> soren: np
<BUGabundo> maxb: I have no other need to it! its meat to be the Group Proj only. other sub proj already exist
<soren> What could cause my app to require reauthentication on every invocation (I
<soren> m using staging, if it matters)
<BUGabundo> maxb: if not that, then I don't understand your question
<wgrant> soren: You need to explicitly cache the credentials. Do you?
 * soren curses this new keyboard layout.
<wgrant> soren: And you're sure didn't just try it straight after a staging reset?
<soren> wgrant: I thought I did.
<soren>   5 cachedir = "/home/soren/.launchpadlib/cache/"
<soren>   6 lp = Launchpad.get_token_and_login('foobar', STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)
<wgrant> soren: No, no. That's an HTTP cache.
<soren> Fascinating.
<wgrant> soren: You need to save a reload the auth info. https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib tells you how to do that.
 * soren looks up how he managed it last time.
<wgrant> And ubuntu-dev-tools has a helper.
<soren> wgrant: Ah, gotcha. Thanks again :)
<zsquareplusc> lifeless: is there a small howto for bzr cscvs-import?
<lifeless> on the wiki or users guide, yes.
<zsquareplusc> it has a wiki? i just found the launchpad site
<lifeless> bazaar-vcs.org
<lifeless> and doc.bazaar-vcs.org
<zsquareplusc> lifeless: you lost me somewhere. i know these sites and the BzrMigration page, however i don't find anything about cscvs there, only other tools
<lifeless> oh, typo
<lifeless> cvsps-import
<lifeless> sorry!
<zsquareplusc> :-)
<BUGabundo> maxb: any more questions from bac ?
<maxb> I've not been speaking with him, I've merely been trying (and failing) to rephrase what he said in the question such that it makes sense to you.
<zsquareplusc> not funny... bzr cvsps-import sends notifications for all 1800 revisions it's going to find to bzr-notify
#launchpad 2009-09-08
<ianm_> it's funny how 1000+ code commits gets second place in karma to asking 1 question in Answers :D
<wgrant> ianm_: Karma is (for historical reasons) weighted evenly between each category.
<BUGabundo> @ianm_ replying, not asking :)
<wgrant> ianm_: So if few people are using Answers, and lots of people are using Code, Code karma is worth a lot less.
 * BUGabundo why the heck did i use and '@' in there ??!?! 
 * BUGabundo slaps him self
<ianm_> RT @BUGabundo slaps him self
<ianm_> wgrant: by "using code" do you mean bugs or should commits count?
<wgrant> ianm_: Code and Bugs are separate categories.
<wgrant> ianm_: Commits count as Code, bug changes count as Bugs.
<ianm_> I don't see Code on the Top Contributors page ( https://launchpad.net/luz/+topcontributors )
<wgrant> ianm_: Karma is only updated daily.
<wgrant> That branch probably just missed it.
<ianm_> wgrant: I've been committing code there for years :)
<ianm_> btw this is not a problem, I'm just curious
<ianm_> same thing happens in other projects eg https://launchpad.net/audioverse/+topcontributors
<wgrant> ianm_: Oh, you're right, just all the recent commits were yesterday.
<wgrant> ianm_: The problem is that it can't attribute the karma to anybody, because the email address you've used doesn't match any that Launchpad knows about.
<ianm_> oh I see
<wgrant> ianm_: You should run 'bzr whoami Your Name <your@email.address>'
<wgrant> ianm_: Er, with quotes around the name and email address."
<zsquareplusc> it matches against the email address? so just the launchpad user name alone is not wnough?
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: That's right. Most revisions don't reference the Launchpad username at all.
<ianm_> wgrant: done.  so will this fix past commits or only going forward?
<wgrant> ianm_: Only going forward. commits are immutable.
<ianm_> wgrant: ok thanks for the help
<wgrant> ianm_: np
<ace_suares> hi, i sem to have problems with signing the code of conduct. I did all the steps., but i get 'bad signature' anyway
<SamB> ace_suares: and this is on ubuntu?
<ace_suares> yep
<ace_suares> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign
<SamB> strange!
<ace_suares> ohhhhh
<ace_suares> i just got it.
<SamB> did your mail client mangle the file or something ?
<ace_suares> I cat Code...txt.asc and I didn't see before 9like three times) that the whole message comes before the signature, and only copied and pasted the signature.
<ace_suares> It's working now. Sorry to bother :-)
<SamB> hehe ;-)
<Daviey> bazaar.launchpad.net poorly?
<wgrant> Daviey: Yes.
<wgrant> spm ^^
<Daviey> :(
<spm> been yoyo'ing all morning
<spiv> The web UI for code review offers me a "Needs Information" vote, but https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review#Email%20interface doesn't seem to have an equivalent option.
<spiv> Does anyone know if " review needs-info" or similar will work?
<thumper> spiv: yes
<thumper> spiv: yes I know, and yes, it'll work
<spiv> thumper: yes "needs-info" works, or yes something similar will? ;)
<thumper> as will needs-information, needsinfo, needsinformation
<spiv> Great, thanks.
<spiv> (p.s. update your help :P)
<zsquareplusc> i have 2 bzr branches converted from CVS. should i push each one separately or is there a way to get them both at once uploaded (i assume cvsps-import created a repo)
<mwhudson> zsquareplusc: separately
<zsquareplusc> ok. thanks
<zsquareplusc> mmh. can i directly push w/o registering the branch in the web interface beforehand?
<thumper> zsquareplusc: yes
<thumper> zsquareplusc: in fact it is preferable
<zsquareplusc> yeah i always had errors about pushing to an existing branch and hd to use "force" :-)
<zsquareplusc> the problem is just, how to figure out the name lp:... :-)
<thumper> zsquareplusc: I have my locations.conf set up so I just say "bzr push" and it works
<zsquareplusc> thumper: but you still have to figure out the location once. lp:~user/project/name or something like that
<thumper> yes
<thumper> push_location = lp:~thumper/launchpad
<thumper> push_location:policy = appendpath
<thumper> then if I havea branch "bob"
<thumper> and go push
<thumper> it goes to lp:~thumper/launchpad/bob
<thumper> mwhudson: I'm confused
<thumper> d'uh wrong channel
<robert_ancell> There is an obsolete glchess project in LP: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glchess.  glchess was merged into gnome-games, should this LP project be removed?
<robert_ancell> I ask as people keep reporting bugs against the old project
<spm> robert_ancell: sounds like a good idea in that case. I assume that's a semi formal request to "pls make it so?
<micahg> hold on
<robert_ancell> spm, I just wanted to check if it needs to remain in the database as there is a hardy package for it
<spm> robert_ancell: oh hang a sec. I just missed par tof that. that's under ubuntu
<micahg> where is the package in hardy?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> it's in ubuntu
<spm> https://edge.launchpad.net/glchess M== is already obsoleted.
<robert_ancell> is there a way to close it for bug reporting?
<micahg> robert_ancell: where is the package in hardy?
<robert_ancell> But I guess in theory a hardy user might want to report against it
<micahg> exactly
<micahg> 20 more months :)
<robert_ancell> :)
 * micahg has the same problem with the firefox package which is EOL
<micahg> robert_ancell: maybe we should move this to #ubuntu-bugs
<poolie> bug 151129 :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151129 in malone "Can't subscribe to a tag" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151129
<poolie> On Thu, Sep 11, 2008 at 01:13:43PM -0000, Matthew Paul Thomas wrote:
<poolie>  > I don't think this has anything to do with having official tags.  That's because you don't know what the implementation will look like.
<poolie> heh
<robert_ancell> Who owns the python-opengl package: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-opengl, I want to update the info but it doesn't seem to have any edit links
<micahg> robert_ancell: that's in ubuntu again
<robert_ancell> micahg, yeah, how do I link it to the PyOpenGL project?
<robert_ancell> the equivalent gcalctool page has more info..
<wgrant> robert_ancell: That's difficult, because the package doesn't exist.
<micahg> it doesn't exist :)
<wgrant> It did in Warty.
<wgrant> But that's all.
<poolie> hello robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> poolie, hey
<wgrant> robert_ancell: The source is now just 'pyopengl'
<robert_ancell> Ah, ok
<wgrant> And it's already linked.
<poolie> thumper/jml, do i understand correctly that https://code.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+activereviews now contains all non-closed reviews?
<poolie> if so, great
<jml> poolie, I believe so.
<poolie> that is a really good step
<poolie> the contents are a bit baffling though
<jml> poolie, please comment on my blog.
<jml> poolie, and surely they can't be baffling to you after all these months!
<poolie> in that i have 20+ "Other reviews I am not actively reviewing"
<poolie> heh
<jml> I'm pretty sure we changed that text on your suggestion :P
<jml> poolie, that section is a bit hard to deal with though.
<poolie> i think the problem is this page is sorted by overall state, but it doesn't actually show the overall state?
<jml> that seems orthogonal to me.
<jml> poolie, or rather, that sounds like a solution to me, not a problem :)
<jml> poolie, all of the reviews other than the "Approved" ones have the same overall state of "Needs Review"
<poolie> hm
<poolie> what's the difference between 'reviews i can do' and 'other' then?
<poolie> it seems like they are 'reviews i can't do' :-) but why?
<poolie> jml, anyhow, comment posted
<poolie> i'm not totally sure we should do this on random blog posts
<poolie> but maybe we should!
<jml> poolie, well, it's not that much better than random IRC channel discussions
<jml> at least on my blog, Americans can participate in the discussions
<jml> poolie, my blog ought to be on planet launchpad too.
<jml> poolie, first up, do you really not understand the categories?
<wgrant> Nobody knows about Planet Launchpad, though.
<thekorn> there is a planet launchpad? me googles
<micahg> ??
<wgrant> It's very new.
<poolie> jml, i'm not being intentionally thick
<micahg> I thought Launchpad was part of Planet Ubuntu
<poolie> to be clear, the issues are
<spiv> Planet Launchpad would be Magrathea, presumably ;)
<poolie> 1- i'm not sure how to get something out of 'reviews i'm doing' when i've said my piece
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<poolie> and 2- i'm not sure what qualifies as 'other' and what action i should take on them
<poolie> i guess in practice i can just pick any one of them and finish it
<spiv> micahg: "Planet" just is a term for a blog aggregator (both for some software that runs it, and for specific instances).
<poolie> or keep mental state as to which ones still matter
<jml> poolie, ok. I'll explain and then we can figure out what to do to prevent future confusion.
<poolie> but it is not quite as gtd-ish as it could be
<jml> poolie, wrt 1-, it sticks until the proposal is Approved, Rejected, Merged or otherwise finished.
<micahg> spiv: I know :) ... I just thought it was part of the Ubuntu Planet...where is this LP Planet?
<jml> poolie, there's no state in the system for whose court the review ball is in
<spiv> micahg: http://planet.launchpad.net/, of course :)
<micahg> ha :)
<poolie> ok
<jml> poolie, wrt 2-, they are all the reviews on bzr that have nothing to do with you, basically.
<jml> poolie, but are "Needs review"
<micahg> thanks spiv
<poolie> ok, so they seem to typically have been reviewed by someone else, but not have been set to a conclusive status
<jml> poolie, that's exactly the case.
<poolie> but https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vila/bzr/releasing-clarified/+merge/10854 is strange
<poolie> presumably i should review it but it hasn't requested review from anyone
<jml> poolie, yes, that's odd. I don't know how that happened.
<poolie> the review i just did for ian was like that too
<poolie> maybe it's a recent change in behaviour?
<jml> poolie, I don't know, tbh.
<jml> poolie, if so, I'd consider it a regression
<jml> maybe you changed the default review team or something like that?
<jbergstroem> hey, this thing gives me a internal server error (and has for the latest 12 hours): http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~trond-norbye/libmemcached/memcapable/revision/572
<jml> the plural "you"
<poolie> mm, we did change it
<poolie> ok
<poolie> so now i understand better
<poolie> i'm not sure quite what to change
<jml> me neither
<jml> We could hide the "other section" by default
<jml> but we'd still need to link to it
<poolie> i think part of it is a model question about review requests vs just taking reviews for the project
<poolie> perhaps we need
<poolie> reviews requested from me; reviews being done by others; reviews i can do; reviews i can't do
<poolie> and perhaps rather than 'i am doing' have 'i'm involved in' or something
<poolie> to convey that i may not actually be doing or able to do anything much else
<poolie> not sure
<jml> "reviews i can't do"?
<poolie> yeah
<jml> I think "Reviews being done by others" is clearer than the heading we have now
<poolie> does that even make sense
<jml> I don't think it does, no.
<poolie> if i'm not allowed to even comment on it, i probably shouldn't even see it
<poolie> right
<poolie> but there is some kind of other heading
<poolie> which is reviews nobody has done anything on yet
<poolie> the initial comment by the proposer doesn't count
<jml> that's the "reviews I can do", atm.
<poolie> probably they should be lumped in with those i can do
<poolie> right
<jml> not lumped in -- that's what they are
<poolie> so the question then is, do you want to separate 'reviews people specifically asked me to do' from 'reviews i can do'
<jml> well, that's what we do right now.
<jml> and I think "yes"
<poolie> possibly i should prioritize the first category
<poolie> ok, so 'reviews requested from me' vs 'reviews i can do'
<jml> yeah, those categories exist
<poolie> for the first category to be small enough to matter it probably needs to only count those where they asked for me personally, not the project team?
<jml> yes, and that's what we do right now.
<poolie> so if 'reviews nobody is doing' is 'requested reviews i can do' then where is 'reviews specifically requested from me'?
<jml> poolie, it's not shown if it's empty
<poolie> oh, maybe it exists but isn't shown because there are none?
<poolie> i see
<jml> poolie, I was just about to say, maybe we should show it even then
<poolie> with (none)
<poolie> zaro boogs
<jml> and have some text saying "No one has asked you specifically to review anything, but maybe you want to review one of the branches below"
<jml> or words to similar effect.
<jml> it could get a bit awkward, though.
<jml> poolie, have you looked at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mbp/bzr?
<jml> poolie, we could also add some more explanatory text to the page, or popup help or something.
<poolie> i think just simple links to a wiki page would help a bit
<jml> poolie, I think if there were controls for setting the status from Needs Review, that would help too.
<poolie> i think my personal page looks ok
<poolie> right
<poolie> some of this is an artifact of people not setting that field
<jml> poolie, at least that way one could blunder about on that page and learn that setting the status changes the way a thing is displayed
<poolie> the only thing i would say about my personal page is that it looks a bit odd that the 'approved reviews ready to land' are not my branches
<poolie> it's almost like they should be 'reviews i'm involved in that are ready to land'
<poolie> as opposed to my own branches
<jml> yeah, I mentioned that to thumper
<jml> there's an interesting use-case there though
<jml> because you also want to have something telling you to land approved patches from contributors without commit rights.
<jml> jbergstroem, there's been some instability with the code browsing section... I've asked a sysadmin to look into it.
<poolie> right, that's getting into 'you touched it, you're responsible for it'
<poolie> which makes some sense if it's a non-core patch; less so for a core dev patch
<jml> poolie, yeah
<jml> poolie, at this point, I start wondering exactly how smart this thing should be.
<poolie> i'm not sure
<jml> particularly for PQM managed projects, where we can't infer if you have write permissions!
<jml> s/if/whether/
<jml> I guess we could derive that information from the review team.
<jbergstroem> jml: ok, thanks for the info
<jml> Again, I think that the UI would be clearer if we had a control that could land the branch.
<jml> as it is, it's too static, and gives you little idea of the flow of the thing.
 * jml is now officially late for dinner.
<jml> see you :)
<poolie> staging seems to be down?
<czajkowski> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/c
<czajkowski> oops
<alkisg> Hello. I copied dnsmasq 2.50 from the karmic ppa to my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ppa Now it shows that it's published there, even with no signer.
<alkisg> The problem is that the users that have my ppa in their sources don't see the update
<alkisg> I.e. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade still leaves them with the stock dnsmasq 2.47
<maxb> "no signer" is expected behaviour for a package synced from debian
<bigjools> alkisg: I will look
<bigjools> alkisg: you copied it from the ubuntu archive, not a PPA, BTW
<bigjools> alkisg: I suspect you have a problematic proxy between you and ppa.launchpad.net
<alkisg> bigjools: I'm experiencing this myself, from my laptop while I've moved to 3 different ISPs, and also some users reported that back to me from different ISPs, so I suspect it isn't a proxy problem...
<bigjools> alkisg: ah, did you notice the binary name has changed?
<bigjools> dnsmasq-base vs dnsmasq
<alkisg> bigjools: these are 2 different packages
<alkisg> Both are supposed to be in 2.50 version now... :-/
<bigjools> oh I see, sorry, I missed the other one
<alkisg> dnsmasq-base is in main, dnsmasq in universe
<bigjools> ummm interesting
<wgrant> Ummmmmmmmm.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Very interesting.
<alkisg> Thanks for your feedback. I'll try to manually upload a jaunty version with a new changelog to immediately fix the problem for my users, and I'll leave the hardy/intrepid versions for you to look :)
<bigjools> alkisg: what sources.list entry are you using
<bigjools> one with main only?
<alkisg> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ts.sch.gr/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<alkisg> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ts.sch.gr/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<alkisg> Ooops
<bigjools> however, !main is not supposed to exist for PPAs
<alkisg> :) ah, so if I put universe there I'll be ok, eh?
 * alkisg tries...
<alkisg> Yup that explains it all. My users got dnsmasq-base 2.50, but not dnsmasq 2.50
<alkisg> bigjools: you're a genious :)
<Daviey> i thought every ppa package was built as "main", if you liked it or not?
<bigjools> yet another reason why using +copy-packages  is BAD
<bigjools> (with primary archive I mean)
<bigjools> Daviey: it's a bug :(
<Daviey> ah, i thought it was as designed :)
<bigjools> I mean it's a bug that it's not all main
<bigjools> it's because it was copied with binaries
<alkisg> OK. Lesson learned, *don't copy packages from the primary archive. rebuild sources* :)
<alkisg> Thank you bigjools, thank you all :)
<bigjools> alkisg: welcome, sorry for your troubles
<maxb> (and don't copy sources, rebuilding binaries, either)
<bigjools> well, copying from main will be ok
<bigjools> anything else will leave you with problems
<wgrant> The main reason I've seen it used is to get debhelper 7 in hardy.
<wgrant> And for that it works.
<maxb> yup, done that :-)
<maxb> but then I needed 7.0.50
<wgrant> Should I not be revolted upon seeing lp.soyuz.scripts imports in webapp code?
<bigjools> wgrant: err, ew?
<alkisg> So, is manual uploading the only way to fix it now? Or would deleting the packages + copy/w/rebuild from the karmic archive work?
<wgrant> bigjools: The IArchive.syncSource(s) and the archive copy view use lp.soyuz.scripts.packagecopier
<wgrant> alkisg: Copy with rebuild would work if you hadn't already copied it.
<wgrant> alkisg: But you have, so you must upload to get a new version.
<alkisg> Ah. Manual it is, then :-/ Thanks, wgrant :)
<bigjools> wgrant: there's probably more than that as well... :(
<alkisg> Ah, final question, so now I'll need 2.50+ppa1, right?
<maxb> alkisg: never copy with rebuild into previous series
<wgrant> bigjools: I just happened to stumble upon them, so probably.
<alkisg> Or 2.50-0ubuntu1~ppa1 ?
<wgrant> Both of those are wrong.
<wgrant> 2.50-1~something
<alkisg> maxb: I'll copy with rebuild to my repository for karmic, then copy binaries to previous versions - will that work?
<alkisg> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> Best to do a manual upload.
<alkisg> OK. Thank you all.
<maxb> alkisg: well, that's a bit more permissible, but I doubt whether LP will let you reuse the version
<bigjools> alkisg: no, once a version exists in an archive, it can never be rebuilt or re-uploaded
<maxb> Unfortunately there is now NO version you can use which is both correct and allowable by LP
<alkisg> maxb: it allows me to copy binaries between versions, but not to copy/w/rebuild
<wgrant> bigjools: Binaries can so...
<alkisg> *between ubuntu series
<maxb> wgrant: I am scared :-/
<bigjools> wgrant: eh?
<wgrant> bigjools: Multiple binaries with the same (bpn, version) can exist in one archive.
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> ewww
<wgrant> Not the same (bpn, version, PUBLISHED), of course.
<bigjools> I'm not sure how that can happen
<alkisg> (11:39:48 πμ) wgrant: 2.50-1~something  ==> but that's a lower version than the already uploaded dnsmasq - will launchpad allow me to use that version?
<wgrant> bigjools: It has happened in the primary archive at least once, and it broke the a-f cache.
<al-maisan> wgrant: how would such a situation come about?
<wgrant> bigjools: Related to a version being uploaded to -proposed, then deleted, then a later security update reused the version, IIRC.
<bigjools> ah right, it's a bug :)
<wgrant> But it can happen within one pocket if a binary moves between sources.
<bigjools> yeah I remember that
<wgrant> And it doesn't cause any problems except confusion.
<wgrant> (and a-f archive corruption, but stuff the primary archive)
<wgrant> alkisg: If you are evil, yes. Delete the package, wait until it's removed... voila.
<alkisg> Nice :)
<wgrant> I think it's OK here, since nobody should have the binary anyway.
<alkisg> Yeah, I understand
<wgrant> Normally that is very bad.
<bigjools> wgrant: the upload will be refused
<wgrant> bigjools: Which? The conflicting binary, or older source?
<bigjools> older source at least
<bigjools> and probably the conflicting binary
<wgrant> I don't believe so. Not if the previous source is gone.
<wgrant> I've seen it done,
<bigjools> it's not gone though, it's still in the publishing history
<wgrant> Right.
 * wgrant checks the code.
<bigjools> if it can happen, it's a bug
<wgrant> bigjools: It (getSourceAncestry) quite deliberately only looks for PENDING/PUBLISHED.
<bigjools> ummm ew
<wgrant> Perhaps.
<wgrant> I wonder if that breaks overrides.
<bigjools> see if you can re-create it then
<wgrant> You mean upload the same version?
<bigjools> same or older should not work
<wgrant> Argh. So many methods on Distribution/DistroSeries that should be on Archive.
<wgrant> bigjools: You can't ever upload a conflicting source version.
<wgrant> bigjools: No problem with an older one AFAICT, though.
<bigjools> wow
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> I guess apt won't complain too loudly about that
<wgrant> (the check for the same version is based on file content check, which uses IDistribution.getFileByName to track down the file. That doesn't care about the status.)
<wgrant> Now, I would have thought that same thing would be used for binaries.
<wgrant> Maybe it is now.
 * wgrant looks.
<thumper> wgrant, bigjools: isn't this conversation more suited to #launchpad-dev?
<wgrant> thumper: Indeed, it did rather mutate.
<saispo> anyone use launchpad.dev ? i have some problem with team mailing list
<saispo> i don't receive the mail for the creating request
<simon-o> Hi, ~doctiese6 is spamming bug 323239. Can somebody disable his account?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323239 in foxyproxy "foxyproxy would not funcion at all no matter what I did" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323239
<wgrant> Intriguing. That comment clearly exists, but doesn't have a karma entry.
<simon-o> wgrant: Do you have an idea how to block him?
<wgrant> simon-o: That needs a sysadmin. Is it just the one recent comment?
<simon-o> wgrant: No, all his comments are spam, but the bug is not.
<simon-o> Are there sysadmins here or do I need to ask in launchpad-dev?
<wgrant> simon-o: There are probably no sysadmins around at the moment. Probably best to ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<simon-o> wgrant: thanks, I filled question 82215
<simon-o> filed
<rithy> Why my ppa not build packages that I upload?
<bigjools> rithy: which PPA and package?
<rithy> ~/moonos-dev
<rithy> I uploaded 1 hour ago
<bigjools> which package?
<rithy> moonassistant, mooncontrol, moondomain, moongrub, moonmetacity, moonslim, moonsoftware and moonusplash
<bigjools> rithy: you need to be patient I'm afraid, there's a large queue of builds today
<bigjools> look at your build pages and it gives you an estimate of when it will start building
<bigjools> e.g, https://edge.launchpad.net/~moonos-dev/+archive/ppa/+build/1208018
<rithy> I can't wait for this. In 1 hours ago it say in 3 hours but now it 4 hours
<rithy> Maybe it can up to 5 or 6 hours
<rithy> I need it very much for now
<maxb> Yes but all the other users of the PPA service also want their builds now. So you queue.
<rithy> :)
<rithy> Thank for all
<bigjools> rithy: another interesting page if you want to know more: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<maxb> The non-edge version is probably more accessible
<rithy> :D
<bigjools> maxb: is there something you think we can do to make the new one better?
<rithy> :)
<maxb> The only things I can think of are in conflict with the future plans for blurring the distinctions between architectures and virtual/non-virtual builders
<maxb> The problem with the edge page is that it's hard to see at a glance exactly which builders are capable of building the specific build you're interested in
<maxb> Also, has gold got stuck? It's been idle for a while despite the queue
<wgrant> maxb: The stats on the right are pretty useful, though.
<maxb> Hmm. gold has apparently not built anything since the 12th of August
<bigjools> a while is a nice understatement, it's not built anything for a month!
<wgrant> It could have been Enabled for much of that time.
<bigjools> wgrant: yeah, I really like the new stats, it's a good indication of how loaded the farm is
<wgrant> bigjools: It's much nicer to look at than the old one which needed scrolling.
<maxb> I have a feeling gold is one of the permanent ones?
<wgrant> Although it would be nice if empty queues were faded.
<maxb> It certainly doesn't vanish often
<bigjools> wgrant: nice idea
<wgrant> bigjools: I think idle builders should have their status faded too.
<wgrant> But I'm not quite so sure about that one.
<bigjools> me neither
<bigjools> fancy doing a patch? :)
<wgrant> Sure. I've been meaning to do a UI patch for a while.
<Ferzzz> Hi, is this the IRC channel for launchpadlib?
<intellectronica> Ferzzz: it is
<Ferzzz> we ve had some HTTP 500 when trying to attach files to bugs through launchpadlib
<Ferzzz> has the API changed lately?
<Ferzzz> (first issue was reported around the 1st September)
<intellectronica> Ferzzz: that's probably not a launchpadlib problem but a problem with the launchpad api
<intellectronica> Ferzzz: do you have an example? have you filed a bug?
<wgrant> intellectronica: Wasn't there a change related to that which knowingly broke older clients?
<intellectronica> wgrant: nothing i know of. do you mean a change to the api or to lplib?
<wgrant> intellectronica: In the API, Something to do with binary content in files. But I think that one was quite some time ago.
<wgrant> Yet I saw discussion of it somewhere just last week...
<intellectronica> could be. maybe allenap knows?
<james_w> yes, there was
<wgrant> Bug #423880
<allenap> intellectronica, wgrant: Of hand, I don't know, and I'm afraid I have to go very soon.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423880 in launchpad-foundations "ValueError: Invalid boundary in multipart form using the API on bug and branch merge proposal objects" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423880
<allenap> s/Of/Off
<wgrant> It was actually a month ago that the change was made.
<james_w> bug 353805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353805 in launchpadlib "addAttachment() crashes with UnicodeDecodeError:" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353805
<wgrant> Right.
<intellectronica> Ferzzz: anyway, i also must go get some food, but if you could file a bug with an example script, someone can take a look at it later. you should file it against malone, rather than launchpadlib. 500 error means something went wrong on the server, so it's unlikely to be a problem with launchpadlib itself
<asac> hi ... somone could please triage bug 424147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424147 in launchpad "when looking at a branch in launchpad, the link to view the source code is no longer apparent." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424147
<asac> ?
<asac> or is there another master bug ;)
<asac> bad regression ... should be blocker for roll out
<wgrant> asac: That's probably because the branch page hasn't been redesigned yet.
<asac> wgrant: ok so its WORK IN PROGRESS you say?
<wgrant> asac: I believe so. There were discussions about a big redesign of that page a couple of weeks ago, and I imagine it's scheduled for before 3.0.
<asac> ok. so someone should mark that bug as a blocker for 3.0 ... even though if its a non-issue as there is a plan :)
<intellectronica> asac: as you might have noticed from other pages, the UI is kinda' in flux (until the end of this cycle). most likely this page will see a redesign, but it's probably a good idea nevertheless to target this bug to 3.0 so that it's not forgotten.
<intellectronica> asac: rockstar would be good person to ask about that, but i think he's not up yet. i'll ask him when he gets up (if i remember. you can try too)
<Ferzzz> thank you very much guys, I ll take a look at bug 423880 and fill a bug if necessary
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423880 in launchpad-foundations "ValueError: Invalid boundary in multipart form using the API on bug and branch merge proposal objects" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423880
<intellectronica> asac: don't forget that you can disable using edge if you find it difficult to work with the changing UI. rest assured it will stabilize by the time 3.0 is released
<asac> intellectronica: right. thaanks for the info. i am not sure when to start filing bugs. any hints? i filed like 4 yestreday, so maybe i should stop doing that while its still in the flux
<asac> intellectronica: i know i can disable it
<asac> intellectronica: just want to ensure that no bad regressions end up in production eventually ;)
<asac> so i rather keep on using it - if possible at all
<intellectronica> asac: there's not harm in filing bugs. better file them so the issue is not forgotten
<asac> rockstar: 424147 can you please triage and milestone it ;)
<intellectronica> anyway...
 * intellectronica --> malzeit
<asac> intellectronica: sure. but if i know that things are like landing each and every day i would rather wait two more weeks or so
<asac> because filing bugs consumes time on my side too ;)
<asac> intellectronica: is there a release schedule somewhere?
<asac> intellectronica: anyway. enjoy your lunch
<wgrant> asac: https://dev.launchpad.net/Releases/2009Calendar
<asac> thx wgrant
<asac> oh 3.0 is close
<asac> guess i should file even more bugs ;)
<Ferzzz> sorry
<gnomefreak> is LP having problems on server side? i keep getting Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<mrevell-lunch> gnom/nick mrevell
<kfogel> sinzui: Does karma accrue for subrevisions (e.g., like the commits listed under each landing at https://dev.launchpad.net/Contributions) ?
<sinzui> kfogel: I do not know
<kfogel> sinzui: *nod*  Do you know what dev might know off the top of their head?
<sinzui> I believe you only get karma for your commit of the id that is unique
<sinzui> kfogel: thumper and jml know
<kfogel> sinzui: thanks.  I'm pretty sure jml doesn't, because I think I asked him the other night, but I'll ping thumper.
<kfogel> salgado: ping
<bigjools> kfogel: I think you do, at least I see karma events for new revisions on my page
<kfogel> bigjools: ah great -- including your revs contained in PQM landings?
<bigjools> kfogel: well they're the same revision, so it's already accounted for
<salgado> kfogel, otp
<kfogel> salgado: np, just ping me when ready
<kfogel> thekorn: ping re bug #325367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325367 in launchpadlib "The API docs should have a table of contents" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325367
<thekorn> kfogel, reading the bug, must be an old one
<kfogel> thekorn: you apparently have a branch for it :-)
<thekorn> kfogel, but I'm not sure anymore if I really like this branch :)
<kfogel> thekorn: I haven't looked at it yet, so I'll believe whatever you say.
<kfogel> thekorn: I got to the bug via filing bug #426323, which is about a similar topic.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426323 in launchpad "put title attributes on section/div elements in API documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426323
<kfogel> thekorn: mainly just wanted to know if you were planning to continue with it, because if you were, I'd ask you for help testing my 426323 fix :-).
<kfogel> thekorn: though I am also interested in seeing the TOC appear.
<thekorn> kfogel, my idea was to use the sphinx documentation framework to generate docs + examples
<thekorn> problem is: it needs everything in rst format
<thekorn> so I thought about writing a wadl-to-rst stylesheet
<thekorn> whithout actually knowing how this all works
<kfogel> thekorn: mrmrm.  yeah.  I'm going for much more limited solutions, if I can.  I don't want to involve any new tools.
<thekorn> so maybe someone with knowledge of xsl can do it more easily and cleaner, if wanted
<thekorn> right, that's a problem too
<kfogel> thekorn: I'll see what I know after doing the other bug.  If not, maybe sinzui can help; I think he knows more about this than we do.
<thekorn> kfogel, no matter how this (and similar) bug are solved, but they should be solved somehow, because the more new features are added to the API the more unreadable this large-one-page-apidoc gets
<kfogel> thekorn: yuppers
<kfogel> thekorn: well, I mean, search does a lot
<kfogel> thekorn: but a TOC would still be nice :-)
<mathiaz> hi - is there a way via launchpadlib to get the list of packages to which a team is a bug contact (ie the list of packages from https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/+packagebugs for ex)?
<geser> kfogel: I once also tried to look at the .xsl file to see how hard it would be to get a TOC included but got already stuck at the point how to actually use the .xsl file to get a .html file to test any changes I might make. Is there any documentation how to actually build the documentation?
<kfogel> geser: that's what I'm looking for too.  I spoke to gary about it a few weeks back; he was doing some work that would make it easier, IIRC.  I need to ping him again.
 * mpt submits his first merge proposal, wheeeee
<Daviey> mpt: I tried to approve my first merge proposal a few hours ago.. wasn't quite sure what to do!
<thekorn> kfogel, geser that's what I used some time ago to build the apidoc, but maybe there is some script in the launchpad source which does the job in a more generic way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267402/
<kfogel> thekorn: thx, will look
<kfogel> (but looooooooonch first)
<smoser> it appears that 'hide duplicates' button doesn't do anything (at least not what i expected)
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug
<smoser> _supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=ec2-images&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<smoser> shoot...
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug
<smoser> _supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=ec2-images&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<smoser> show the same list (both with multiple entries for the same bug number)
<smoser> i would have thought 'hide duplicates' would show a bug only once
<smoser> can anyone confirm that ?
<smoser> or is this just luser error ?
<micahg> smoser: hide duplicates hides bugs marked as duplicates, not multiple tasks for the same bug
<smoser> ah. ok. so is there a way to condense tasks ? to only show a single entry for a bug ?
<micahg> idk
<geser> kfogel: I played a little bit with the .xsl and have now a basic table-of-contents already, needs now a little bit polishing
<kfogel> geser: !!!
<kfogel> geser: that's terrific.  Is there a branch where I can look?
<geser> not yet
<geser> kfogel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267490/ , but it's currently more a test that my idea works (working now on the layout and the indenting of the changes)
<kfogel> geser: looking
<kfogel> geser: looks sane to me.  Can you tell me what environment you have set up and what commands you're running to test this?  I wanted to make some similar changes for bug #426323, and even have a branch, but ran into some issues trying to test it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426323 in launchpad "put title attributes on section/div elements in API documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426323
<kfogel> geser: (or if you want to just incorporate the tiny changes from my branch into what you're doing, and thus resolve both bugs at once, that would be fine too)
<geser> kfogel: I branched lp:launchpadlib (to get the source), used thekorn's script to fetch the wadl file (modified it to store in a file) and use xmlstarlet to go the transformation (using xsltproc works too)
<kfogel> geser: thx
<kfogel> geser: none of this required a branch of launchpad itself, right?
<geser> no
<geser> as far as I can tell you just need the .xsl file and the wadl file and a XSLT processor
<kfogel> geser: *nod*
<geser> thekorn: what's your idea about http://www.bienia.de/tmp/apidoc.html? (+apidoc with a TOC)
<intellectronica> geser: wow, chapeau for preparing this. i would have rather it didn't use frames but simply added the toc at the beginning on the page like you often see in wikis, but even this is already a nice improvement
<geser> intellectronica: it doesn't use frames
<geser> intellectronica: it uses a div with position:fixed
<geser> kfogel: look at http://www.bienia.de/tmp/apidoc.html :)
<intellectronica> geser: well, i don't mean the implementation, but how it's laid out
<kfogel> geser: sorry, dropped off b/c laptop somehow reached critical temperature.  looking.
<geser> intellectronica: might really be enough just to list it at the beginning of the page as the ones within the page are linked
<kfogel> geser: I'm happy either way, but am more accustomed to non-framey layouts personally
<geser> kfogel, intellectronica: updated. the toc is now at the beginning of the page
<kfogel> geser: like it!
<geser> should I add a link to the TOC at the end of each entry?
<intellectronica> geser: that's beautiful!
<kfogel> geser: IMHO, no.  Those who use the page often will know where the TOC is.  Those who don't will jump first to the start to see what's up anyway.
<intellectronica> geser: i never find those links useful, because i can always stroke Home if i want to go to the top of the page. but i guess it doesn't harm
<kfogel> intellectronica: (I think it does harm -- any clutter is noise, a slight distraction to the reader)
<geser> when I using the browser I've my hand at the mouse to having a link to the TOC saves me to moving my hand to the keyboard and back again to the mouse
<geser> but if consensus it to leave out such a link, I'll leave it out
<intellectronica> you see, that's why i only use thinkpad keyboards :)
<thekorn> geser, wow, super gut! - thanks alot
<kfogel> geser: I'd say leave it out, b/c most likely people will open TOC in one tab, and then open individual items in other tabs anyway.
<geser> kfogel: a reader is problably just interested about the object he jumped to and doesn't read the page from top to bottom. after that he either follows a link to an other object or starts from fresh (back to toc). (and the bug also asks about a "top" link to quickly jump to the toc)
<thumper> kfogel: you get karma for each revision that launchpad is able to attribute to you
<kfogel> geser: I'm just not exactly sure where these back-to-toc links would go, nor how frequent they would be, I guess.
<thumper> kfogel: it doesn't have to be a mainline revision
<kfogel> thumper: thank you, just what I needed to confirm.
<kfogel> thumper: while we're here: do we know what the timeline is on moving all launchpad branches to 2a format?
<kfogel> thumper: there's some backscroll in #launchpad that is related to that; I can paste for you if you want.
<thumper> no
<thumper> kfogel: it is a sensitive issue
<thumper> kfogel: there may well be users that don't have bzr 2 and if we upgrade their branches it is unusable for them
<kfogel> thumper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267539/   (short read)
<kfogel> thumper: I understand, sure.  That's why I'm asking what's our plan?  That is, what have we decided is the condition that needs to be satisfied?
<thumper> kfogel: the general thoughts at the last team lead is that we'd be waiting at least a release or two after bzr 2.0
<kfogel> thumper: ah, a whiles away.  okay, thanks.
<thumper> yes
<thumper> kfogel: we have the next ubuntu distro series opening before that
<kfogel> thumper: might want to tell that to flacoste.  in the meantime, figuring out the flags to pass to 'bzr init-repo' is going to be painful for those who run bzr nightlies.
<thumper> why?
<kfogel> thumper: because it now defaults to 2a.
<thumper> so?
<thumper> are you thinking about repos that aren't in 2a on lp?
<thumper> to get branches?
<kfogel> thumper: so if the branch you're concerned with is not 2a -- which it usually isn't -- then to create the right kind of shared repository..
<kfogel> right
<kfogel> thumper: right, on lp, exactly
<kfogel> thumper: IOW, when I work with an lp-hosted project, I usually create a shared repo.
<kfogel> then I branch trunk into that shared repo, and branch trunk->myworkingbranch in that shared repo.
<thumper> kfogel: it isn't any more difficult than not running with nightlies and getting a 2a project
<kfogel> thumper: not quite true: in the latter case, the advice is simple: "always run 'bzr init-repo --2a".
<thumper> kfogel: perhaps you should look at bzr reconfigure
<kfogel> thumper: in the former case, the flags could be any number of things, and it's not easy for a non-bzr-dev to figure out from looking at the English prose on the project's branch pages.
<kfogel> thumper: how would that help?
<thumper> well
 * thumper waves hands around
<thumper> bzr branch lp:some-project
<thumper> then reconfigure the branch to be a shared repo
<thumper> don't have to care about formats
<kfogel> th
<kfogel> whups
<kfogel> thumper: when I read the reconfigure help, it doesn't seem to indicate that it turns an existing branch *into* a shared repo, but rather that it reconfigures an existing branch to *use* a (presumably already existing) share repo.  Is that not how it works?
<thumper> kfogel: I think a little experimentation will be needed
<thumper> kfogel: the idea would be to branch a project
<thumper> kfogel: reconfigure the repo to be a shared repo
<thumper> kfogel: move the branch to a directory "trunk"
<thumper> kfogel: something like that
<kfogel> thumper: well, experimentation is definitely needed, sure.  I'm not sure where "the repo" comes form in the second step there; somewhere in the .bzr directory?  And do we really want to be advising people to futz with their .bzr directories? :-)
<thumper> kfogel: inside the .bzr directory there is the branch and the repository
<thumper> kfogel: a shared repository is basicly a flag in the repository directory
<kfogel> thumper: my point is merely that we are in for some pain either way.  Now that trunk bzr has made 2a its default, we should take that into account -- the cost of not upgrading launchpad branches to 2a has just gotten a bit higher, that's all.
<geser> kfogel: if you want to look: I've added the back links to http://www.bienia.de/tmp/apidoc.html
<thumper> sure
<kfogel> geser: taking a look
<kfogel> thumper: geser is solving bug #325367, cheers are in order
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325367 in launchpadlib "The API docs should have a table of contents" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325367
<thumper> geser: cheers!
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> sinzui: ping
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to add a new email
<BUGabundo> mustard@BUGabundo.net
<BUGabundo> and I'm getting this error
<BUGabundo> The email address 'mustard@BUGabundo.net' is already registered to Registry Administrators.  If you think that is a duplicated account, you can merge  it into your account.
<sinzui> Hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> this make absolute NO sense to me
<sinzui> BUGabundo: That is strange to wrong. Registry Administrators should not have email addresses.
 * sinzui looks
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> sinzui: FYI page is https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/+editemails
<sinzui> BUGabundo: I cannot see the address. I think you need to ask a question to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad . An admin needs to perform db surgery to delete the address.
<BUGabundo> I never even use that address before
<BUGabundo> its not an awnser, it's a bug
<sinzui> BUGabundo: ~registry officially does not have an email address. The one that is assigned to it is /dev/null. I cannot see how or why it would have other email addresses.
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> see why I came here?
<BUGabundo> I was stuck looking at why it was showing me that
<BUGabundo> let me try another fake email
<BUGabundo> can you test it too?
<BUGabundo> A confirmation message has been sent to 'blabla@BUGabundo.net'. Follow  the instructions in that message to confirm that the address is yours.  (If the message doesn't arrive in a few minutes, your mail provider  might use 'greylisting', which could delay the message for up to an hour  or two.)
<BUGabundo> LULZ
<BUGabundo> now what
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/token/TNJ1SBXH6hdgrMQWHbWr
<BUGabundo> Lost something?There’s no page with this address in Launchpad.Check that you entered the address correctly, or search for it:
<kfogel> geser: gosh, they look fine.  +1 from me
<BUGabundo> LP is broken eheh
<BUGabundo> sinzui: what do you think its up?
<BUGabundo> can't even validate an email I got :(
<sinzui> BUGabundo: I think the email is owned by registry admins, so you cannot access it
<BUGabundo> sinzui: asked for a new confirmation email and that seems to have worked
<BUGabundo> sinzui: I used a *new* email
<sinzui> BUGabundo: Sorry, new? another test address?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> realone
<BUGabundo>  mustardml@BUGabundo.net
<BUGabundo> already confirmed now
<sinzui> BUGabundo: I am still not certain what you are doing with the confirm that relates to the issue of someone else having your email address.
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> but at least now I have ML working
<BUGabundo> I'll take care of opening a bug/anwser for the other email later
<geser> kfogel: is there a doc how I get by branch back to LP and get it reviewed? (never done that till now)
<sinzui> BUGabundo: How old is the mustard@ address?
<BUGabundo> it aint
<BUGabundo> never existed before
<BUGabundo> AFAIK
<sinzui> you created it today?
<kfogel> geser: I can help
<kfogel> geser: you branched launchpadlib to make these changes, right?
<geser> yes, bzr branch lp:launchpadlib
<kfogel> (sinzui: this stuff that geser and I are talking about is probably going to get sent to you for review; fair warning :-) )
<kfogel> geser: are all your changes committed into your local branch?  You don't have any necessary parts that are not now incorporated into your launchpadlib?
<sinzui> kfogel: for TOC?
<kfogel> geser: I could ask that better: "All necessary parts are now incorporated & committed into your launchpadlib?"
<kfogel> sinzui: yup
<kfogel> sinzui: he's done it.
<sinzui> a TOC would be nice
<BUGabundo> sinzui: it's a catch all account
<kfogel> sinzui: http://www.bienia.de/tmp/apidoc.html
<geser> kfogel: yes
<geser> sinzui: I already removed that page
<sinzui> geser: I can see it when the review is requested. I have other matters I need to attend to today
<kfogel> geser: great.  So, assuming your launchpad account username is 'geser', do: "bzr push lp:~geser/launchpadlib/toc" to create a personal branch called 'toc' up on launchpad, based on the launchpadlib project.
<kfogel> geser: then we'll turn your branch into a merge proposal, and send it to sinzui or whoever for review.
<kfogel> geser: you might want to keep your http://www.bienia.de/tmp/apidoc.html page live for now, so that the merge proposal can point to it.  Makes things easier for the reviewer.
<geser> kfogel: ok, will keep it till the review/merge gets done
<kfogel> geser: thx
<kfogel> geser: let me know when your branch is pushed up
<geser> done (pushed)
<kfogel> geser: looking
<geser> bah, I just realized I put the wrong bug number into my commit log
<kfogel> geser: heh, it happens
<kfogel> geser: I think this can be fixed, one sec
<kfogel> geser: do you only have one commit in your bzr branch?
<kfogel> one commit by you, I mean?
<kfogel> oh
<kfogel> no
<kfogel> geser: I see, several, yeah
<geser> no, 3 in total
<kfogel> geser: yeah
<kfogel> geser: so, this is small enough that it might be easiest just to: 1) get your total diff, stash it away somewhere safe.  2) rebranch launchpadlib.  3) re-commit in one commit, with the right log message this time.  4) remove your lp branch.  5) re-push to re-create the lp branch.
<kfogel> geser: thoughts?
<geser> kfogel: 1), 2) and 3) done. How do I 4)?
<kfogel> geser: on phone, one sec
<kfogel> geser: back now
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<kfogel> geser: so go to your lp branch page. see the trash can icon next to the branch?
<kfogel> sinzui: whoo hoo!
<kfogel> sinzui: oh, I thouoght the planet had been themed now. apparently not.
<sinzui> I am not posting on planet until it looks sexy
<kfogel> geser: knock on the trash can, it will open up and swallow your existing branch :-)
<geser> kfogel: I have seen the edit link but somehow overlooked the trash icon
<kfogel> sinzui: my feelings exactly.  If it ain't good lookin', it ain't nothin'.
<geser> kfogel: 4) and 5) done too
<kfogel> geser: ok, let me refresh the branch page
<kfogel> geser: so, on your branch page, see the link "Link to a bug report" ?
<kfogel> let's first link this to the bug
<geser> done
<kfogel> geser: ok, now let's make a merge proposal
 * kfogel refreshes the page
<kfogel> geser: oh, please say my nick or I may not see it (I'm often away from this screen unless I have reason to think someone's saying stuff at me)
<kfogel> geser: ok, click "propose for merging into another branch"
<kfogel> geser: we're creating a merge proposal, which is pretty simple: it will have a short "cover letter", which will contain among other things the link to the demo site.
<geser> kfogel: filled in initial comment, the other fields can be left at their defaults?
<kfogel> geser: hmm, let me see, one sec
<poolie> kfogel: do you want to catch up? i'm meant to be calling jam in a sec
<kfogel> geser: I'd put "sinzui" for reviewer
<kfogel> poolie: I can't, thanks, I will have to run in a bit, but I'll actually be back later tonight & we can chat then.
<kfogel> poolie: s/tonight/today for you/
<poolie> kk
<kfogel> geser: everything else is defaults, yeah.  want to paste the text of your proposal cover letter before you hit submit?  I'm happy to review if you want.
<kfogel> geser: when you submit it, an email is sent to the designated reviewer
<geser> kfogel: oops, I already hit submit. It's mainly my commit statement and a link to my example page.
<kfogel> geser: np, I'll read now
<kfogel> geser: looks great to me
<kfogel> geser: thank you!
<kfogel> geser: I'm going to work on bug #426323, inspired by your example.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426323 in launchpad "put title attributes on section/div elements in API documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426323
<geser> kfogel: I'm now going to fix the HTML errors in that page (the W3C validators complains about over 2500 mistakes)
<kfogel> geser: is that more than the validator complained about before?
<kfogel> geser: IOW, is this unrelated to your change?
<geser> it's unrelated
<geser> kfogel: I checked the page to see if I didn't introduce any HTML mistakes
<kfogel> geser: gotcha.
<kfogel> geser: btw, how much longer will you be online today?  (I'm thinking of taking a break before coming back, but on the other hand it might be to my advantage to have you around to ping if I run into anything with my bug.)
<geser> kfogel: probably not long (it's past midnight here already)
<kfogel> geser: ok, np
<kfogel> geser: earlier you said to me "<geser> kfogel: I branched lp:launchpadlib (to get the source), used thekorn's script to fetch the wadl file (modified it to store in a file) and use xmlstarlet to go the transformation (using xsltproc works too)"
<kfogel> geser: if you have a transcript of your commands, that might save me some time.  Your instructions are clear enough, but as I haven't run them yet, I don't know what bits of knowledge you might be assuming I have that I don't actually have :-).
<geser> kfogel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267586/ here is the modified script I used to download the wadl file and also how I did the XSL transformation.
<kfogel> geser: thank you.  (is that the thekorn script you were referring to?)
<geser> yes
<geser> kfogel: yes
<kfogel> geser: I think you probably just saved me 1.5 hours of work, with a margin of error of 200%.
 * kfogel tries to be very precise about these things
#launchpad 2009-09-09
<spm> Q on handling LP generated bugmail - am subscribed to one project (via group memberships) which generates large amounts of traffic, fine and good. the vast majority of which I'm not interested in. Will subscribe the 'losa team to those which are relevant. But there doesn't seem to be any easy way to out myself from having all the bug mail from this project mixed together. Any tips?
<spm> normally I'd filter on, eg X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale, but that only has the 'master group' not to the losa one.
<wgrant> spm: So mail from bugs to which you are both directly and implicitly subscribed has an X-L-M-R referencing the implicitly subscribed team?
<wgrant> By "you" I mean the team.
<spm> wgrant: yeah - not losas@, has the u1 hackers group; and yes
<wgrant> spm: On the bug page, is the U1 hackers team under "Also notified", and Canonical LOSAs not?
<wgrant> If so, is bug.
<spm> another one? :-)
<spm> in this case, all are in 'Subscribers'
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Ohhhhh.
<wgrant> Because it's private.
<spm> in this case yes - most of ours will be
<wgrant> There's no easy way to fix that.
<spm> I was afraid of that.
<wgrant> Unless all subscriptions are listed in X-L-M-R, which might well break existing filters.
<spm> right
<spm> looks like fallback 2: filter on X-Launchpad-Bug-Commenters: and look for the losa userid's. yukko.
<wgrant> Fallback 2 and file a bug for Bugs people to think about. This is a very hard one.
<wgrant> A somewhat related bug came up in here last week.
<spm> oh?
<wgrant> (related to the way implicit subscriptions interact with private bugs, but in that case it resulted in a complete lack of mail)
<spm> ah. fun.
<mwhudson> conflating subscriptions with access control: interesting, but....
<wgrant> mwhudson: Myyyes.
<wgrant> It would have been fine until projects with private bugs by default came along.
<poningru> quick question re: launchpad point system
<spiv> poningru: you mean karma?
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> has there been thoughts about splitting karma points into
<poningru> different sections?
<poningru> i.e triager, reporter, debugger, fixer etc.
<chris|> what's the point?
<poningru> chris|, only to answer 'am I a good triager?' 'where do I need to improve?'
<poningru> etc.
<poningru> also I see the current karma point system as method of showing involvement
<chris|> well, up to this point, the karma only measures the quantity, not the quality, and I doubt it will be easy to implement some quality accessment
<spiv> Right.
<poningru> chris|, and thats why I was thinking more human involvement
<poningru> rather than automatic point giving
<spiv> karma at the moment is a rough measure of activity.
<poningru> right and I was thinking have two karma systems
<spiv> If you want to answer "am I a good triager" you probably need a somewhat different system.
<poningru> well I was thinking more along the lines of 'do my peers think I am a good triager?'
<poningru> s/peers/community\ members/
<spiv> You could try asking them ;)
<chris|> poningru, if you want a more "human" rating system, the you should probably file a blueprint against launchpad
<poningru> spiv, lol
<spiv> That would be interesting have, though.
<poningru> chris|, I was thinking about that, but wanted some thoughts, comments and ideas toward it
<spiv> poningru: perhaps start a discussion on launchpad-users (or launchpad-dev?)
<chris|> I personly don't even have any need for the actual karma system, it's little more then an open source dick measurement system
<poningru> spiv, will do
<poningru> thanks
<spiv> I find the way stack overflow uses their reputation scores interesting.
<spiv> As higher scores gives you more abilities, like letting you edit questions or down-vote answers.
<spiv> So the reputation score there is basically "have you made valuable enough contributions that we trust you with more power"
<spiv> And they seem to have balanced it fairly well.
<poningru> hmm
<spiv> I don't think the same concepts can be applied directly to Launchpad, but perhaps some inspiration can be found there.
<poningru> yeah I think I need to check out their system and craft an email tomorrow
<bialix> does loggerhead is down on lp?
<bialix> every time I get "Please try again" message and suggestion to post message about this problem here
<rockstar> bialix, you might have to be patient.  Loggerhead sometimes needs to be restarted, so you might have to wait for that.
<bialix> 15 minutes, hour?
<bialix> works now
<mtaylor> launchpad down?
<mtaylor> nm. seems to be back
<thumper> mtaylor: edge rollout most likely
<mtaylor> mmm
<mtaylor> thumper: sweet
<mtaylor> new code is fun
<poolie> i'm getting a lot of 'please try again'
<poolie> some thing i guess
<arekm> hi, " bzr branch lp:mysql-server/5.0" want's to use my ssh key - there is no way to make it anonymously, without key?
<arekm> poolie: I can say "me too"
<poolie> arekm: use http://bazaar.launchpad.net/....
<poolie> look up that location from the branch page
<sivang> can anybody here help with an issue I'm having with M2Crypto's RSA's key object method private_decrypt ?
<sivang> I'm getting :
<sivang> M2Crypto.RSA.RSAError: block type is not 02
<sivang> what does that mean?
<alourie> hello
<alourie> is this the correct place to ask questions about lp-improvements package for Firefox?
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: barry | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<barry> good morning 'padders!  i am your community helper personner for today
<james_w> hi barry, good timing :-)
<james_w> do you know if there is a generic way to delete objects from the API?
<barry> hi james_w
<james_w> or does each object have to expose a "delete" method?
<james_w> I really don't want to have to delete these several hundred branches from the web app
<barry> james_w: i don't know.  you'd think with a rest interface they'd respond to DELETE verbs, but i'm not sure things are exposed that way
<wgrant> They're not yet.
<barry> wgrant: thanks.  james_w i guess the question then is whether branches in particular support delete
<wgrant> lazr.restful supports it now, I believe, but launchpadlib and most objects do not.
<wgrant> Some objects have explicit deletion POST operations exposed.
<wgrant> Otherwise you might be looking at forging webapp requests.
<james_w> barry: +apidoc has nothing explicit that I can see for branches, so I hoped there were implicit methods
<james_w> plus, I just got OOPS-1348CEMAIL2
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1348CEMAIL2
<barry> james_w: looking at IBranch, destorySelf() is not exposed in the api
<james_w> barry: thanks for looking
<barry> np
<james_w> I'll think about the best way to attack this
<geser> does somebody has an explanation why https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/micropolis-activity doesn't list the recent upload in the table?
<geser> the table lists for karmic -2 while the "latest release" portlet mentions already -3
<wgrant> geser: It's not published yet.
<wgrant> geser: (see the status 'Pending' in the full publishing history)
<geser> isn't this a regression to the old pages?
<wgrant> I don't think so.
<wgrant> Just the old ones showed the pending sourcepackagerelease below the table, as it used to list all versions.
<geser> perhaps it might be this, as I rarely looked at the table itself
<wgrant> The table on production still shows -2.
<geser> do you think it would be a good idea to also list pending publications in the table?
<wgrant> Probably.
<wgrant> I'm thinking about how that could work.
<wgrant> But... noodles775? ^^
<wgrant> I wonder if it should be shown as a new row, with 'release (universe) - pending publication', like unpublished builds.
<geser> that's my idea too
<wgrant> Let's see how that looks.
<geser> btw: is there a good overview which bugs should be filed against which launchpad subproject? for some cases it's easy but with some issues or pages I'm not sure which project is correct and file them against launchpad itself
<geser> e.g. bug 426531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426531 in launchpad "CSS errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426531
<wgrant> Sometimes the project pages describe things well, but sometimes that's misleading.
<wgrant> That's difficult.
<wgrant> lazr-js and something. Probably malone.
<geser> perhaps I should try asking our help contact: barry, do you know whose territory this bug ^^ belongs to?
 * barry looks
<barry> geser: in general, you should just file the bug against launchpad itself.  we have some excellent qa folks who will triage it to the appropriate subproject.  you generally shouldn't have to worry about that part
<geser> ok
<cjwatson> Hi. Could an admin enable https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090909 for me, please? I'm populating that archive at the moment
<cjwatson> I don't think I can enable it myself
<bigjools> cjwatson: didn't we disable it for some reason?
<cjwatson> bigjools: you certainly didn't disable *that* one, since I only just created it ... IIRC archives created with populate-archive are disabled by default to give you a chance to fill in the dependencies
<bigjools> cjwatson: ah!
<bigjools> forgot about that
<cjwatson> (which I've done)
<bigjools> Chex: can you do that for cjwatson please?
<wgrant> Poor buildds.
<bigjools> it's cold in London, this will help
<Chex> bigjools: looking
<wgrant> Was the ensurePerson fix cherrypicked onto cesium?
<bigjools> not yet
<wgrant> Damn.
<bigjools> today hopefully
<wgrant> At least it's not particularly important for this.
<Chex> bigjools: done
<bigjools> thanks Chex.  cjwatson ^^
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<bigjools> heh: 10128 jobs (eight days)
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> All the builders are gone again.
<wgrant> Sad.
<cjwatson> all your builders are belong to ME
<bigjools> cjwatson doing his bit for climate change
<wgrant> It appears they saw you coming and ran away to be enabled :(
<cjwatson> I'm sure they'll be back
<wgrant> Ah, the population is of course not finished yet. The build queue is getting much longer.
<cjwatson> with eight days, I'm certainly not going to sit there watching it
<cjwatson> yeah, it's up to p
<geser> I guess cjwatson made now many new friends from the PPA users :)
<bigjools> fortunately rebuilds have very low priority :)
<wgrant> Unlike last time, where it killed everything for a week.
<claudep> hi, i want to change ownership of a lp project for which i seem to be maintainer
<claudep> but i cannot figure out where to do this
<claudep> https://launchpad.net/ftsoftware
<claudep> oh... i see
<MTecknology> claudep: "Change details"
<wgrant> It's a bit hidden at the moment.
<claudep> yeah, but i didn't try People :-P
<statik> hello barry, i'm looking for some advice on fixing a stacked branch, perhaps some manual surgery is needed. last night i renamed the owner and got losa help renaming the project for ubunet, and now we have a couple of branches that were stacked and no longer work - i was hoping bzr reconfigure would let me change what the stacking target is, but it doesn't seem to work. maybe there is a manual way to fix up the bzr metadata to point to the
<statik>  correct trunk branch now?
<barry> statik: hi.  in a meeting right now, but i'll be free shortly
<barry> statik: tbh, i have no idea.  is it not an option to delete the branch and re-push?  abentley or rockstar might know better
<rockstar> statik, lemme look up the stacking commands really quick - I'm sure we can fix them.
<abentley> statik: You can manually edit the .bzr/branch/branch.conf file using an sftp client or lp:hitchhiker.
<statik> rockstar, abentley: thanks!
<jdo> abentley, hi, statik told me you may have a solution to my stacked branch issue
<abentley> jdo: Sorry, on the phone.
<pedro_> hello folks, I'm getting a : "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document." while trying to edit a bug description
<pedro_> is that known?
<cgregan> kiko: ping
<jdo> help! my branch is stuck in launchpad and I can't get it out!
<kiko> cgregan, pong?
<kiko> pedro_, are you logged in?
<pedro_> kiko, yeah, I've noticed that problem with bug 425315
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425315 in empathy "crash on empathy restart - see details from #423388" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425315
<pedro_> i can edit others though
<kiko> pedro_, file a bug and ping deryck then
<pedro_> kiko, will do, thanks
<deryck> pedro_, that's a known issue
<deryck> pedro_, the entity-body json error, I mean.
<pedro_> deryck, ah great. is there a bug open for that so i can subscribe to it?
 * deryck is looking
<deryck> pedro_, Bug #423924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423924 in malone "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document when updating bug description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423924
<pedro_> deryck, found it
<pedro_> right
<pedro_> deryck, thanks a lot
<deryck> pedro_, no problem
 * deryck returns to lunching
<kirkland> howdy launchpaders
<kirkland> what's creating files like ./cache/api.edge.launchpad.net,beta,ubuntu,+source,python-numpy,+bug,419280,related_tasks-application,json,e5d6883a1ace74425bcf3afc993d99b7
<james_w> launchpadlib
<abentley> jdo: So, the solution is to manually edit the branch.conf file, using an sftp client or lp:hitchhiker.
<jdo> abentley, yeah it didn't work :( I worked around it
<abentley> jdo: What didn't work?
<kfogel> mrevell: hey, did you do https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-users/+mailinglist-moderate recently?
<kfogel> geser: your TOC fix is committed now
<kfogel> micahg: did you ever have a desire to hack on Launchpad?  https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg00827.html  :-)
<salgado> barry, have you approved mailing lists already today?
<barry> salgado: i have, but i'm always happy to do them on demand
<barry> salgado: whacha got?
<salgado> barry, I've requested one for https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-reviewers
<barry> salgado: approved
<salgado> thanks barry!
<barry> np!
<micahg> kfogel: I definitely have a desire, time is another story :)
<kfogel> micahg: know the feeling.  If you ever want to, just hop over to #launchpad-dev and find me -- I'm happy to help, answer questions, fill in gaps on the dev.launchpad.net wiki, etc.
<pen12346> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<pen12346> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<pen12346> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2049&l=1359&u_id=363435
<salgado> barry, how long it may take to create a new mailing list once it's approved? (https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-reviewers/+mailinglist is telling me to wait a few minutes for more than a couple hours ;)
<barry> salgado: it /should/ be no more than 15 minutes i'd think
<barry> salgado: that doesn't seem right.  we need a losa to check the logs
<mrevell> kfogel: yeah, the past couple of days
<mneptok> kfogel: meep?
<kfogel> mneptok: hey!
<kfogel> mneptok: 'sup?
<mneptok> kfogel: PM?
<dhillon-v10> hi everyone I need some help setting up a team
<Pilky> hey, is there a way to reset a project? ie wipe all bugs, blueprints, branches etc
<wgrant> Pilky: No.
<wgrant> Pilky: Why?
<Pilky> because I have a project that was started a while ago with some others but died, now I'm working on it on my own but have started from scratch and want to get rid of all the stuff on launchpad that isn't relevant
<wgrant> Hmmm. If it truly is starting from scratch, it might be better to create a new project.
<Pilky> yeah, problem is I'd want to keep the same project name if possible, it just seems like you can't actually delete anything on launchpad
<wgrant> Pilky: You could request that the project be renamed and disabled.
<mwhudson> renaming a project is a simple admin task
<wgrant> Or just renamed.
<Pilky> mwhudson: so I could do that myself (I'm the admin of the project anyway)
<mwhudson> Pilky: no, i meant "launchpad admin"
<Pilky> ah
<Pilky> where is the best place to request a rename? email feedback? ask a question on the launchpad project?
<mwhudson> Pilky: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Pilky> ok cool, thanks :)
<mwhudson> that's best because there's some level of identity verification involved
<Pilky> wgrant, mwhudson: ok posted, thanks for the help!
<ajmitch> I seem to be having trouble getting to bazaar.launchpad.net
<ajmitch> with the fun message "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<mwhudson> ajmitch: url?
<ajmitch> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/revision/launchpad@pqm.canonical.com-20090909203927-auuy1ahen46xi5on
<ajmitch> I was trying to look at a branch linked on the Contributions wiki page
<mwhudson> hm me too
<mwhudson> ajmitch: it's working now
<ajmitch> Thanks for kicking it :)
<mwhudson> i didn't do anything actually
<ajmitch> One of 'those' bugs?
<mwhudson> i think i sorta know what happens
<wgrant> Is that the revision graph generation uncachy thing?
<mwhudson> it's thrashing basically
<mwhudson> there's code to recover, but it takes a while to kick in
<mwhudson> wgrant: yeah
<mwhudson> i wrote up my impression of the problem on a bug report...
<mwhudson> good grief, google faster than ff's awesomebar :(
<mwhudson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/118625/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118625 in launchpad-code "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [High,Triaged]
<dhillon-v101> hi everyone I need some help with setting up teams and project
<Ursinha> dhillon-v101, what
<Ursinha> what's going on?
<dhillon-v101> Ursinha: hi how are you
<dhillon-v101> Ursinha: I had a project setup and I want to restrict push access to only some people
<dhillon-v101> Ursinha: So I learned that the only way to do that was by making a team
<dhillon-v101> Ursinha: what's next
<Ursinha> dhillon-v101, yes
<Ursinha> when creating a branch, you have to give access to your team
<Ursinha> and you
<dhillon-v101> Ursinha: please elaborate
<Ursinha> you're done
<dhillon-v101> Ursinha: where do I make this branch in the team or project
<Ursinha> dhillon-v101, in the project
<Ursinha> code.lp.net/yourproject
<dhillon-v101> https://edge.launchpad.net/imaging
<dhillon-v101> that's my project
<dhillon-v101> I changed the owner and such to the team
<dhillon-v101> Ursinha: alright so I am on the code page, what's next
<Ursinha> let me go to a code page here
<wgrant> I think something needs to be clarified here.
<wgrant> Access control is on a per-branch, not per-project basis.
<Ursinha> yes, you're right wgrant
<wgrant> So you restrict push access to the project by restricting access to the project's official branch.
<wgrant> That way people without commit access can still push up their own branches, and we are all one big happy family.
<dhillon-v101> Alright thanks for your help guys
#launchpad 2009-09-10
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<PATX> can i get help with with uploading a ppa?
<PATX> i have made a working .deb, and am using dput my-ppa fastpatx_0.0.1-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<PATX> what else do i need?
<micahg> PATX: you upload a source changes file to a ppa
<PATX> how do i make one of those?
<micahg> PATX: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<PATX> i read that
<PATX> i dont have the sources.changes file or whatever, can i make one micahg
<micahg> PATX: you make it by following the directions here https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<PATX> micahg - still not seeing how to do it...
<PATX> micahg - i have a debian/changelog file in the .deb, so i use that?
<micahg> no
<micahg> how did you make the .deb?
<PATX> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<PATX> i used https://launchpad.net/pyapptemplate too... to set everything up, i can double click the deb and it will install properly too...
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so you just need this part https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Options%20when%20building
<micahg> is the source in UBuntu?
<micahg> you can just do this: debuild -S -sa
<micahg> but you first need a PGP to upload a package to LP
<PATX> its a python app (fastpatx - a web browser)
<PATX> yea i know
<micahg> ok
<micahg> yeah, then jsut debuild -S -sa
<PATX> what dir do i do debuild -S -sa in?
<micahg> inside the build dir
<micahg> not the debian dir
<PATX> ok ty
<micahg> it'll produce the files outside that dir
<micahg> and then you use dput to upload the source_changes file
<PATX> ok thanks
<micahg> sorry for the confusion
<PATX> its fine
<poolie> spm or others, i'm seeing lots of "problem connecting"
<spm> poolie: yeah; one of the serves just went boom.
<spm> servers*
<poolie> i wish we had some kind of announcement about this
<poolie> i mean a "no it's not just you" page
<spm> ideally, only the super major outages would ever get even noticied. :-/
<mkanat> Hey hey. How do I delete a branch?
<spm> mkanat: click the transhcan icon beside the brnach name
<poolie> mkanat: only through the web page atm
<mkanat> spm: Ahh, I see it now! Thanks. :-)
<spm> mkanat: you ain't the first, you won't be the last :-)
<mkanat> Hahahaha. :-)
<spm> poolie: fyi; should be all fixed and working again
<poolie> mkanat: i think, but imbw, this is fixed in the 4.0 branch page
<mkanat> poolie: Okay. :-)
<talmik> hi has anybody problem with connection to launchpad translation?
<spm> talmik: url?
<talmik> https://translations.launchpad.net/merkaartor/trunk/+pots/merkaartor/cs/+translate
<spm> bleh. yes. looking.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> could it be that Soyuz is dropping uploads atm?
<dholbach> I uploaded zsh to karmic twice now and didn't get any confirmation email
<wgrant> dholbach: Some binaries will fail to upload.
<eris23> "problem connecting to the Launchpad server"
<spm> dholbach: possibly; I know cprov was working onsome fixes earlier; but we haven't had the ok to make em go live
<wgrant> And some source might fail silently.
<wgrant> dholbach: Is the .dsc somewhere?
<dholbach> wgrant: on my machine - where would you need it?
<wgrant> dholbach: Can you pastebin it?
<wgrant> spm: They need an additional OK on top of the one for iron?
<dholbach> http://pastebin.ca/1560798
<dholbach> errr
<dholbach> wrong one
<spm> wgrant: upgrading s/w on services without the guys responsible for the same services not knowing about it, is Not A Good Idea :-)
<dholbach> wgrant: http://pastebin.ca/1560802
<wgrant> spm: Indeed not, but it has never been clear who is responsible for what and blah.
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: ** Launchpad Is Having Issues atm ** | There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<wgrant> dholbach: Hmmm. What's the changed-by for that?
<wgrant> It doesn't look like it should be dropped by this issue.
<dholbach> that's in the .changes
<wgrant> Right, I forgot that bit :(
<dholbach> alright, I'll create ~/uploads now and do it later on :)
<spm> wgrant: generically atm, the guys in question are kiko and flacoste.
<wgrant> spm: Aha, I see.
<dholbach> one of them should move in a different timezone ;-)
<jml> hell yes.
<dholbach> I mean... somebody of them should just go to Thailand
<dholbach> it's a nice place, isn't it?
<wgrant> I was hoping that jtv would ping out a few seconds after dholbach said that :(
<ripps> Holy**** what is up with the ppa build status? 15001 queued i386 jobs?
<wgrant> ripps: Ubuntu archive rebuild.
<wgrant> ripps: The rebuilds are queued way behind the PPA builds, though.
<lodder> Problem I'm getting : Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<dholbach> lodder: the problem is known already :/ - see topic
<lodder> k
<jdo> is launchpad having problems?
<stesterman> LP is definitely giving me grief; it's been slow for a few hours and now it's Please Try Again.
<poolie> spm, timeouts again, you probably know
<poolie> jdo, stesterman, if you go to launchpad.net and disable beta redirection it may be better
<stesterman> will try, thanks
<dumoulin> Hi! I haven't seen such an option about beta redirection, but I've seen a warning in my profile that says "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance very very soon."
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<spm> ** launchpad should be back to normal now **
<dumoulin> spm: yes, it's ok :-)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer
<glen> i see that nagios project uses vcs import aka it pulls changes from the original one. can same be accomplished for nagios-plugins? as i like the branching thing that lp offers to host
<glen> not sure does the project (nagios-plugins) actually accepts bzr branch (they use git themselves)
<adeuring> glen: you can request imports from other VCS systems. But the idea is to do that once in order to continue the development in Launchpad.
<maxb> codebrowse very dead again :-(
<maxb> adeuring: can you locate someone to kick it?
<adeuring> maxb: let me try...
<maxb> oh
<maxb> sorry, I think it's just my branch this time
<adeuring> maxb: no problem ;)
<maxb> I lept to conclusions when I saw "Internal server error"
<maxb> :-)
 * mpt stares at <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store> for a few seconds trying to find the "Report a bug" button
<adeuring> mpt: that link is playing hide and seek ;)
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> it's outside the Rectangle Of Interest
<intellectronica> mpt: but that's going to be where this link will be on all pages, so hopefully it will be easy to learn
<intellectronica> i'm not sure what that extra line is doing there, though
<mpt> intellectronica, it didn't work in 1.0. Maybe there's something different that makes it work better this time, but I don't know what that would be.
<intellectronica> mpt: it's bigger and bolder, and there are fewer actions to confuse it with
<intellectronica> as an added bonus, it's searchable, since it's a textual link
<dpm> danilos: jtv, henninge, could any of you have a look at this, please? ->
<dpm> <evand> ick, the translations that come out of launchpad for ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu are a bit of a mess.  Different directories for different translations of the same template ('.', 'accessibility', 'accessibility.html', where each directory has a few different po files)
<dpm> that's the ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu template in karmic
<jtv> dpm: if this is conventional, manual export then it's a known bug.
<danilos> dpm: what jtv said, I suggest bzr export for better layout
<danilos> jtv: though, didn't we do something about it at least?
<poolie> hi danilos
<jtv> danilos: not that I recall
<danilos> hi poolie, how's it going?
<dpm> evand: it seems to be a known bug -> <jtv> dpm: if this is conventional, manual export then it's a known bug.
<evand> tis indeed
<dpm> ^
<evand> awesome, I'm just glad it's not something we're stuck with long-term.
<dpm> danilos: but bzr export won't work with source packages, will it?
<danilos> dpm: nope, it won't
<poolie> good thanks
<dpm> so is there any workaround for this, or do maintainers simply have to do some renaming?
<jtv> do a published upload of the translations where each translation file has its proper, up-to-date path.
<danilos> dpm: they basically have to do the renaming themselves, though I believe we can fix it by uploading a tarball with sane paths, and then approving all those entries manually with new paths
<jtv> The problem is that we export POFiles with their remembered paths, and that path gets initialized when the POFile is created.
<jtv> The paths aren't always the right ones forever: templates move, people upload files without paths etc.
<poolie> is it just me or was edge in fact affected a lot in today's outage?
<sladen> come-on, how short is "very very soon", it's been displaying that for a good while
<maxb> adeuring: Has someone forgotten to turn off the "offline soon" banner?
<adeuring> maxb: I think it is gone meanswhile.
<maxb> ok, let me rephrase..... has one of the appservers got stuck with the banner on :-)
<maxb> It seems if I sit there refreshing the front page I sometimes get it and sometimes not
<adeuring> maxb: Ah, I haven't looked that closely.
<maxb> I'm not getting it on edge at all, only sometimes on lpnet
<qnix> Hi ppl
<qnix> Does rebuilding a package now possible via the web interface ?
<bigjools> qnix: you can rebuild failed builds
<bigjools> is that what you mean?
<qnix> bigjools: no sorry, I mean.. instead of reupload a package just to "rebuild" against the ppa.
<qnix> (when a dependency changed per example)
<bigjools> qnix: no, that can't be done
<geser> qnix: no, that's not possible as the package revision needs to be bumped for this
<qnix> Ok, but I think this feature is on the way ?
<SamB> what, no binary-only NMU feature ?
<bigjools> it's on the list, but there are no firm plans to implement it
<SamB> +b1 and all that ?
<qnix> Ok
<mrevell> thanks deryck
<deryck> mrevell, np.
<ScottK> ~7 hours ago I uploaded assogiate_0.2.1-0ubuntu3 to Ubuntu and it doesn't seem to have made an appearance yet.  I was wondering if someone might have a look into it's fate.
<mrevell> deryck: http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-devs/meet-deryck-hodge
<deryck> mrevell, I really liked your marillion question. :)
<mrevell> heh :) deryck, I've justed pre-ordered their new accoustic album
<deryck> I *so* need to do that.
 * deryck reaches for his wallet ;)
<barry> wow, marillion!  i saw them open for rush at radio city music hall in 1982.  amazing show.
 * ScottK assumes it got eaten and reuploads.
<gmb> mrevell: Nice interview :). Typo in the post though: colleques.
<mrevell> gmb: Thanks chap, I'll fix it
<deryck> barry, lucky you!
<intellectronica> marillion open for rush. that's like, a sinful experience
 * intellectronica is a closet progger, but please don't tell anyone
<plars> what's with the "Launchpad is going down for maintenance very very soon" for the past 1+ hour?
<cgregan> kiko: ping
<kiko> cgregan, pong
<smoser> i believe that i can craft a "open a bug" url that can be passed around that will fill in the bug with a tag, right ?
<smoser> ie, i want to "file a bug against ec2 images" with this url http://bugs.launchpad... that will automatically tag the created bug with 'ec2-images'
<smoser> is that possible ? what would the url be
<smoser> ?
<adeuring> smoser: http://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+filebug?field.tags=foo+bar
<adeuring> (according to oneof the LP tests)
<smoser> adeuring, thats what i had guessed, but when i tried walking through it (admittedly i didn't hit 'go') i thought it didnt work
<smoser> but now i see the 'Tags' filled out
<smoser> thanks
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<telmich> good morning
<telmich> are there any plans to support git on launchpad?
<telmich> (probably not the first one who asks, but someone, who did not find the answer in the net)
<Ursinha> telmich, I'm pretty sure there's a FAQ about it somewhere....
<Ursinha> kfogel, hi :) do you remember if this question has a FAQ? ^^
<mathiaz> Hi - there are two vcs imports that are no longer valid
<mathiaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/puppet/trunk
<mathiaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/facter/trunk
<mathiaz> Upstream has switched to git - I've added the new upstream git tree in the whiteboard of the vcs-import branches
<mathiaz> what should I do to make it effective?
<Daviey> mathiaz: unless i'm mistaken, you need to ping someone in
<Daviey> ~vcs-imports
<Daviey> (or subteam)
<mathiaz> abentley: rockstar: ^^
<mneptok> mrevell: you've got mail! O:)
 * rockstar looks up
<james_w> mathiaz: I believe you request a new import, and then file a question asking for the old one to be removed
<rockstar> mathiaz, you probably want to request the old branches be deleted, and at the same time, request new imports for the git repos.
<mathiaz> rockstar: james_w: allright - thanks.
<mrevell> thanks mneptok :)
<mrevell> okay, night all!
<mathiaz> james_w: where should I file the question? against the launchpad project?
<james_w> yep
<james_w> and the new one at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<bialix> does lp on maintenance?
<bialix> what is eta?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> is launchpad having issues?
<rahearn> i can't get in now and saw "launchpad going down for maintenance soon" messages earlier today,  but haven't seen anything about when it should be back up
<bialix> me too
<dktcoding> Hi I've been having a lot of trouble connecting to launchpad, is anybody else having such a problem?
<seb128> yes
<dktcoding> oh, ok just wanted to check out, I was blaming my isp!
<bialix> I think we should be patient
<Yumyan> Anyone having trouble downloading Plone?
<airstrike> i'm having trouble downloading bazaar
<abhiSri> hello, can we discuess CD request issues here on this irc??
<seb128> launchpad is back
<abhiSri>  hello, can we discuess CD request issues here on this irc??
<dktcoding> yeah baby! like futurama "It just won't stay dead" =P
<jpds> abhiSri: No, please send them to info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<abhiSri> jpds: thanks
<maxb> Can someone check on poppy? I'm uploading things to my PPA and I'm neither receiving reject emails, nor are they showing up in Launchpad
<maxb> oh, it seems to have noticed now
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> is there a way to retrieve its own gpg key keyid with launchpadlib?
<kfogel> Ursinha, telmich: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+faq/37
<Ursinha> thanks kfogel!
<kfogel> Ursinha: np.  feel free to link to that page from somewhere in the dev wiki if you think it appropriate (like dev.launchpad.net/FAQ)
<PATX> my openpgp key will not import...
<PATX> what is wrong?
<rowinggolfer_> hi folks.
<rowinggolfer_> great news about the planet.
<rowinggolfer_> that will fill the hole left by the infrequent podcasts :(
<rowinggolfer_> QUESTION - is there an issue with the key importing system?
<rowinggolfer_> ie the backend to https://launchpad.net/~rowinggolfer/+editpgpkeys
<rowinggolfer_> ah... no worries. found another wonderful howto.
<rowinggolfer_> incidentally.... geoffrey@bungle.com   is VERY funny.
<rowinggolfer_> launchpad is just SO british :)
<maxb> LP isn't quite smart enough to know to fetch .orig.tar.gz for PPA uploads from Debian if they don't exist in Ubuntu, is it?
<wgrant> maxb: No.
<jml> good morning folks
<maxb> Shame. It's already in the librarian, after all :-)
<jml> kfogel: ping
<kfogel> jml: hey
<kfogel> jml: can phone now, but if you want to wait 15 or so, I could have some more wiki page done for us
<kfogel> jml: mrevell's nick doesn't complete, so my guess is he's not joining
<jml> kfogel: excellent
 * jml continues with morning mail processing
<jml> kfogel: yeah, that was my guess
<kfogel> jml: can't blame the guy!
<jml> right :)
<kfogel> jml: before we skype, want to do https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kfogel/launchpad/add-community-contributions-script/+merge/11417 ?
<kfogel> jml: (and note the typo on line 170-171 is fixed :-) )
<jml> kfogel: sure, you've got me.
<kfogel> jml: thx
<kfogel> jml: I guess we should go to #launchpad-dev for any comments
<jml> or #launchpad-reviews. ha ha.
<kfogel> jml: <grrr>
#launchpad 2009-09-11
<poolie> kfogel, hi, still around?
<kfogel> poolie: yes, but in review with jml
<garyvdm> Hi - How can I get a download from a series release to appear on the main download page for a project?
<garyvdm> eg
<garyvdm> https://edge.launchpad.net/qbzr/0.14/0.14.1 files should also be on https://edge.launchpad.net/qbzr/+download
<garyvdm> Ok - They were showing, but at the bottom. I have moved all our older releases to a series called "old" so they are at the bottom
<PATX> is it bad to have two of the same projects in different ppas?
<dto> hi. i was thinking of putting my free-software game project on launchpad. however i'm not sure if some of the graphics included will be compliant with your licensing policy... the license in question is Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial
<SamB> dto: that's certainly not DFSG-compliant ...
<SamB> dunno how much that helps
<dto> it's the noncommercial part right
<dto> well i can't do it then.
<SamB> Sharealike tends to be more freedom-friendly ...
<dto> hmm.
<wgrant> NC is not free.
<wgrant> You would be very ill-advised to use that for a free game.
<wgrant> And it's certainly not hostable on Launchpad for free.
<dto> yeah
<wgrant> Also not includable in most distributions.
<micahg> is LP having issues again
<micahg> I'm having issues uploading to code
<spiv> micahg: not that I know of
<jml> micahg, what errors are you getting?
<micahg> no errors, it just stalls
<micahg> same thing happened last night
<micahg> [#########-          ]   1197KB    44KB/s | Fetching revisions:Inserting stream
<spiv> micahg: hmm.
<spm> micahg: hmmmm. even the issues we had yesterday shouldn't have impacted bzr uploads.
<spiv> micahg: I'm probably barking up the wrong tree, but just in case, which branch?
<micahg> my own, lp:~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.6.head.daily-patch-rebase-20090910
<micahg> looks like it just finished
<micahg> weird
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> Hmm, it's an old repository format, but it doesn't seem like a very large branch, so that probably doesn't matter a lot.
<spiv> But upgrading to at least --1.9 would probably make it a little bit faster.
<micahg> what is 1.9?
<spiv> I don't know why it would apparently stall, though.
<micahg> maybe it's a bug on the client side?
<spiv> If it keeps happening (and you're using a recent release), please file a bug.
<spiv> It could well be.
 * micahg is using Jaunty
<spiv> micahg: you could try upgrading to 1.18 from our PPA (https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/ppa)
<micahg> this one: ii  bzr                                        1.18-1~bazaar1~jaunty1
<spiv> Yeah.
<micahg> :)
<spiv> You already had 1.18, then? :)
<micahg> yes
<spiv> Ok, that's interesting.
<spiv> I don't know why you saw an apparent stall, but that at least rules out some old, fixed bugs :)
<micahg> ok
<spiv> Anyway, we can do more to debug this (turn on some debug flags etc).
<spiv> But I probably wouldn't worry about doing that unless it keeps happening.
<micahg> ok
<tonyyarusso> Can someone please explain the difference between a "project", "branch", and "series" to me?
<jml> tonyyarusso, yes!
<jml> tonyyarusso, a 'branch' is a line of development
<jml> hmm.
<jml> actually, let me start with 'project'
<jml> tonyyarusso, a 'project' is, well, a software project. It often corresponds to an application (e.g. gnome-do or bzr) or a library (e.g. twisted)
<jml> tonyyarusso, pretty much every project has source code associated with it. this source code is kept in branches.
<tonyyarusso> makes sense so far
<jml> tonyyarusso, there's almost always one branch which is the one that has the latest & greatest code, what all the developers work from. This is called the 'trunk branch'
<jml> tonyyarusso, but developers can make their own branches
<jml> either because they want to work on a feature or maybe fix a bug in their branch, and then only later 'merge' it into the trunk branch
<jml> tonyyarusso, so that's branches & projects.
<jml> tonyyarusso, another thing that often happens with software projects is that they get released and have different versions.
<jml> tonyyarusso, and these released versions are still quite interesting.
<tonyyarusso> Say there's a project on LP that my team is interested in using, but we want to tweak it a little bit, while still keeping up with upstream changes.  How would be the best way to do that?  Make a branch and then just frequent merges from upstream?
<jml> tonyyarusso, e.g. Python (a project) has a 2.6 version and a 3.0 version
<jml> tonyyarusso, exactly that.
<jml> tonyyarusso, you can even keep that branch in the area of the other project.
<jml> tonyyarusso, is this for a package?
<tonyyarusso> jml: No - it's the ubuntu-drupal LoCo website resources.
<jml> tonyyarusso, ok.
<jml> tonyyarusso, so, yeah, make a branch & merge frequently from it
<tonyyarusso> How would I keep the branch in the original area?  Do I have access rights for that kind of thing if it's not the main line?
<jml> tonyyarusso, yes.
<jml> bzr push lp:~tonyyarusso/project/foo
<jml> (assuming that's your username)
<jml> tonyyarusso, you can experiment with lp://staging/...
<happyaron> please somebody take a glance at this question https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/82424
<tonyyarusso> jml: So that command will do what exactly?  Show up on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme?field.lifecycle=ALL as a branch named "foo" owned by tonyyarusso?
<jml> tonyyarusso, yes.
<tonyyarusso> Well sweet then.
<jml> tonyyarusso, as I said, muck around with staging.launchpad.net
<jml> tonyyarusso, that way you can experiment :)
<didrocks> hey ;)
<didrocks> jml: I'm trying a second time, I wanted to know if launchpadlib has an attribute/method to access to the lp user gpg key id?
<jml> umm...
<tonyyarusso> jml: just to make sure I'm following, what would the full form of that lp: line be if using staging?
 * jml looks at http://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc
<spm> happyaron: is done
<jml> tonyyarusso, lp://staging/~<user>/<project>/<branch>
<tonyyarusso> jml: ty
<happyaron> spm: thanks
<jml> didrocks, I can't see anything on the API docs.
<jml> didrocks, I can help you patch Launchpad to make it happen though :)
<didrocks> jml: oh, it would be great for Quickly :) (ensure that the user has his Launchpad gpg key on his computer before releasing)
<didrocks> jml: so, just tell me what I have to/can do :)
<happyaron> spm: here is another one assigned to LOSAs that I've asked before: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/82376
<jml> didrocks, you wouldn't happen to have a checkout of Launchpad, by any chance?
<spm> happyaron: it's been a ... *fun* week. sorry for the delays :-)
<didrocks> jml: no, and at work, it's kinda difficult (I have access to my intrepid server, can I checkout with it?)
<jml> didrocks, probably...
<jml> didrocks, #launchpad-dev, btw.
<tonyyarusso> jml: Now to make things more complicated:  This work is actually on behalf of my LoCo (~ubuntu-minnesota), which also has a project set up (ubuntu-minnesota-projects) for working on standalone things.  a) I assume I can do lp://~ubuntu-minnesota/..., yes?, b) is there a way to make work branches owned by our team also show up under our "superproject" if you will?
<spm> happyaron: oh bother. that one. known bug unfortunately. I'll link the report in; but at this stage, no can fix. :-(
<jml> tonyyarusso, you can make branches owned by teams.
<jml> tonyyarusso, and they will appear on the superproject page.
<happyaron> spm: is it a reported bug?
<tonyyarusso> jml: how does LP figure out to do the second part?
<jml> tonyyarusso, perhaps I misunderstand.
<jml> tonyyarusso, do you have a project group set up on Launchpad?
<spiv> tonyyarusso: (it would be lp:~ubuntu-minnesota/... or lp://staging/~ubuntu-minnesota/..., btw)
<tonyyarusso> jml: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-minnesota and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-minnesota-projects (I have no idea if that's proper...)
<jml> tonyyarusso, ok. I misunderstood.
<spm> happyaron: yes, via here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/79906 and just noticed that salgado has given us the sql fu to cleanup; so we should be right to do that from here.
<jml> tonyyarusso, the branch will appear on the team page (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-minnesota)...
<happyaron> spm: is that means I need to report a bug?
<spm> happyaron: no, leave it with me; I'll fix from here.
<jml> tonyyarusso, you can't make it appear on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-minnesota-projects and the other loco project
<happyaron> spm: okay, thanks
<tonyyarusso> jml: got it.
<jml> tonyyarusso, but you can merge from lp:ubuntu-drupal-theme into a branch that you keep in ubuntu-minnesota-projects
<tonyyarusso> jml: Okay, so I did a branch, cd into the directory, and tried 'bzr push lp://staging/~ubuntu-minnesota/ubuntu-drupal-theme/minnesota'
<tonyyarusso> I got 'Permission denied (publickey).
<tonyyarusso> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions'
<tonyyarusso> Now, I just uploaded an ssh key for this machine a few minutes ago - is there a lag on those?  Anything else that could be involved?
<jml> tonyyarusso, there's lag for replicating the production database to staging.
<tonyyarusso> aaah
<tonyyarusso> I should just get some sleep and try in the morning then
<jml> tonyyarusso, or set up your ssh key on staging as well as on prod
<tonyyarusso> meh, I need an excuse to sleep anyway.  It's 2am and I work in the morning :P
<jml> tonyyarusso, fair enough :)
<micahg> what happened to the tags on the bug pages?
<jml> micahg, what do you mean?
<micahg> on edge
<micahg> sorry
<jml> micahg, they look present, afaict.
<jml> micahg, e.g. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/231023
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 231023 in malone "on status change, show new status in Subject:" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> jml: sorry, I'm tired...I meant on the package pages
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&fiel
<jml> micahg, that looks like a bug.
<micahg> :)
<jml> micahg, noodles775 ^
 * noodles775 looks
<micahg> so, soshould I file a bug in malone?
<noodles775> micahg: yep, that'd be great.
<micahg> done bug 427746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427746 in malone "package/project tags no longer up in right column on bug list pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427746
<xaver> hi
<xaver> i have a littel problem with launchpad as repo
<xaver> if i start with download the sopeed is between 800-1200 kb/s
<xaver> but auf 10 sec or 30 the speed slow down to 1000-2000 B/s
<xaver> only thing i know my ip have no reserve DNS
<spiv> xaver: reverse dns should not matter
<xaver> any idear why?
<spiv> xaver: the download speed won't be totally constant, though, as the client and server have to do some back-and-forth chatter periodically to figure out what data to transfer.
<xaver> at home it run stable
<spiv> Exactly how much chatter, and at what points in the transfer it happens, depends on a bunch of factors.
<xaver> bur 1000 B/s 1kb/s is not normal
<xaver> normal i have nor problem
<spiv> It's also possible that there's some sort of strange network configuration between you and Launchpad.
<xaver> ppa is the only repo with problems
<xaver> ok ;)
<spiv> But it is currently fairly common for some bzr operations to sometimes have periods of low throughput due to many small roundtrips.
<spiv> (We're gradually fixing those, though)
<spiv> Using the most recent bzr releases and the most recent bzr repository format can help :)
<spiv> But if the same operations behave differently when you are connected via different networks, I think it's probably an issue local to your network.
<xaver> ok
<spiv> Launchpad itself won't vary how it serves bzr data based on your IP or anything like that.
<xaver> the download starts very fast
<xaver> maybe the first 20 mb
<spiv> If you want to see the gory details, add -Dhpss to your bzr command and then watch ~/.bzr.log
<xaver> good idear
<spiv> It will log the network conversation there -- I'm assuming you're using bzr+ssh?
<spiv> (If not, switching to that rather than http is a good thing to try)
<xaver> bye reboot ;)
<mvo> hello! I get a "Lost something?" error when navigating to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/413885/+nominate (both in edge and normal LP) - is there a workaround? it happend when I pressed the "nominate for release button"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 413885 in update-notifier "apt-check.py counts security updates twice if pkg in -updates and -security" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mrevell> jml: around for a quick-ish question?
<wgrant> mvo: Try from https://launchpad.net/bugs/413885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 413885 in update-notifier "apt-check.py counts security updates twice if pkg in -updates and -security" [Undecided,Fix released]
<wgrant> mvo: That bug isn't really filed against Ubuntu (just Ubuntu update-notifier), so that link doesn't exist. The URL you gave should really redirect elsewhere.
<mvo> wgrant: thanks, its working now
<wgrant> mvo: Great.
<dto> if my project were to use only GPL (for code) and CC-Attribution-ShareAlike (for graphics/sound) would it be ok to put it on launchpad?
<dto> i love the bug tracking stuff and general feel of launchpad, and like that i can upgrade to a paid account later
<intellectronica> dto: absolutely!
<wgrant> dto: CC-BY-SA is fine.
<wgrant> dto: Unlike the CC-BY-NC that you suggested earlier. That's not OK.
<intellectronica> do we have that list of kosher licenses documented somewhere other than the project creation sequence?
<wgrant> Yes.
 * wgrant hunts.
<intellectronica> https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing/Licenses
<intellectronica> and more importantly https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing
<intellectronica> dto, wgrant: ^^^
<dto> wgrant: i'm writing a game. http://dto.github.com/notebook/blast.html
<dto> wgrant: i had originally made the graphics and sound files CC-BY-NC... mainly i want to be able to sell the game on iphone and possibly ps3. but now i'm thinking it makes more sense to just CC-BY-SA the thing
<bigon> hi I've a strange bug, all the arch:all pkg for empathy haven't been publised
<wgrant> dto: If you NC it, distributions cannot include it, you will be unable to use most free hosting sites, etc.
<bigon> published
<bigon> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/427609
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 427609 in empathy "won't install -- the new empathy-doc package has to be published" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> bigon: The i386 binaries are in NEW.
<wgrant> bigon: Because of empathy-doc.
<wgrant> bigon: Convince an archive admin to approve them, or wait for them to do so.
<bigon> ok shouldn't all the bin pkg have been blocked?
<wgrant> bigon: All i386 binary packages. Not the rest, because they don't have the new binary.
<bigon> oh right
<bigon> shouldn't that thing be done on src level?
<wgrant> Probably not. You'd have to wait for all builds to complete before you could accept any of them.
<dto> how hard is it to import/move a github repo to launchpad?
<telmich> narf, why can I only import the master branch of a remote git repo?
<wgrant> telmich: bzr-git doesn't quite support colocated branches yet.
<telmich> wgrant: ok, thanks for the hint
 * telmich has to dig into te master branch and see whether a merge is possible
<mrevell> Launchpad community meet-up in London on the 28th Sept: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-meet-up-28th-september-the-warwick-london
<james_w> what happened to tag lists?
<intellectronica> james_w: what exactly are tag lists?
<james_w> the portlet with official tags and then common tags
<wgrant> A bug was filed a couple of hours ago.
<intellectronica> james_w: wow, it vanished!
<james_w> ok, thanks
<james_w> I was afraid I would have to go through the advanced search page just to get at bugs with a certain tag
<intellectronica> my guess is it's a result of the portlet conversion work allenap did yesterday (but that's just a guess)
<ahasenack> is launchpad having issues right now? I'm getting several timeouts in a row while trying to open a ticket
<intellectronica> ahasenack: url? oops?
<ahasenack> intellectronica: OOPS-1350E1711 was the last one
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1350E1711
<ahasenack> intellectronica: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug (after POST)
<intellectronica> ahasenack: yeah, we've seen quite a lot of timeouts in the duplicate search step of ubuntu bug filing lately
<wgrant> s/quite a lot/most of the time/
<intellectronica> wgrant: i'm not sure that's true, but either way the situation is dire
<wgrant> intellectronica: It's pretty damn bad.
<kiko> intellectronica, suggest you send that query and oops to stub
<kiko> intellectronica, one question is why is that query going to -main-master?
<intellectronica> kiko: indeed
<allenap> james_w, intellectronica: I don't /think/ I removed the tags portlet.
<kiko> intellectronica, that query should be going to the slave, which is never going to be locked
<intellectronica> kiko: wow, good point
<kiko> spm, still around?
<kiko> intellectronica, you could probably get an OSA to run that query against staging, the master and the slave
<kiko> and compare
<kiko> stub! have a sec
<stub> kiko: Yo
<kiko> intellectronica, meet stub :)
<stub> Now with added Internet
<intellectronica> stub: we're discussing https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1350E1711
<intellectronica> stub: it's the dupe search when filing bugs, and it now times out for ubuntu way too often
<stub> Which isn't surprising, as it is examining over 160k rows to do that.
<intellectronica> stub: kiko already made the suggestion of using the slave db, and we have a vague plan to do the query asynchronously and maybe doctor it a bit to make it saner. other than that, any idea on how we can optimize it?
<allenap> james_w, intellectronica: I think I know why it's broken.
<intellectronica> yeah, that's a lot of records
<intellectronica> allenap: ???
<stub> 'For all Ubuntu bugs, add 1 if the fti column matches 'karmic', add 1 if the fti column matches 'frontend', add 1'... '
<intellectronica> allenap: i'm also quite surprised this wasn't caught by the testsuite
<allenap> intellectronica: if (response.responseText.search(/^\w*$/)) { // hide portlet
<allenap> intellectronica: There's a blank link in the response.
<allenap> I guess there wasn't one before.
<allenap> And Windmill didn't tell me because, well, I didn't run it, and it's not yet part of the suite.
<stub> intellectronica: That mechanism looks like it could be fast for small sets of bugs ('all bugs in pytz'), but not for large sets ('all bugs in ubuntu')
<allenap> intellectronica: Well, Windmill might have caught it. See my last comment ;)
<intellectronica> stub: i'm not sure i understand your last suggestion
<stub> its not really a suggestion, more an analysis. The current approach just can't scale to Ubuntu's size.
<stub> So...
<intellectronica> stub: to be more precise what i don't understand is what 'add 1' stands for
<intellectronica> stub: we could also limit the set by only looking at recent bugs, or open bugs, or whatever
<stub> intellectronica: The query gets a set of bugs, and then counts the numbers that contain various words - several operations on each row (add 1 if contains the word 'karmic')
<stub> intellectronica: We could, although that limits its usefulness...
<intellectronica> stub: it does, but a closed gutsy bug is much less likely to be a possible duplicate of something filed now
<stub> intellectronica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269146/
<stub> intellectronica: If we limit the search to rows that might contain one of the words, we get a much better plan.
<intellectronica> right, i understand now
<stub> intellectronica: There still might be cases where it is slow, but it might be worth a try? I think you get identical results with this approach so could be a quick fix.
<Philip5> mthaddon: ping
<Philip5> mthaddon: you helped me with increased space in my ppa yesterday which was great but I thought the space was tied to my user and not the ppa it self so when i made a few changes i noticed that the main ppa i will use won't benifit of the extra space
<intellectronica> allenap: that's weird. i don't even remember why it's there
<allenap> intellectronica: Do we want to hide that portlet if there are no tags?
<intellectronica> allenap: ah yes, that makes sense
<intellectronica> allenap: actually no, it doesn't, because you still need the link for editing official tags
<allenap> intellectronica: Okay, I'll see if there's any other reason, otherwise I'll remove the condition.
<intellectronica> allenap: actually, i suppose if the link is there, then the response isn't empy :)
<intellectronica> so the only thing that needs to change is the search
<intellectronica> allenap: i think instead of using a regexp, it's better to trim the result and compare to the empty string. regexps are evil
<allenap> intellectronica: By search, do you mean the condition in the on_success() handler?
<intellectronica> allenap: yeah
<allenap> intellectronica: I think the "Edit official tags" link will appear whether there are tags or not.
<intellectronica> allenap: right, it's not part of the response. so we can't just turn the portlet off if there's no tags
<allenap> intellectronica: Cool.
<intellectronica> allenap: maybe it's worth asking adeuring why that was added, though. maybe he'll remember something we don't
<adeuring> intellectronica: can you give me a clue what you are talking about ;) ?
<allenap> intellectronica: I misread. If we don't turn off the portlet when there are no tags (e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.dev/alsa-utils) the portlet is a mostly empty grey box with a small "Edit official tags" link the middle. I think it's better to remove the portlet if tags have never been used, which is the current intention I think, then it doesn't bother people who don't want to use tags.
<intellectronica> allenap: right, but then there's no link to the tags editor
<intellectronica> i also think that it's better to turn it off if there are no tags, but we need to either 1) not turn it off if the user can edit official tags or 2) find another place to put that link
<allenap> intellectronica: Well, I think that's the intention - adeuring, can you confirm? They'll be able to get to the editor once a single tag has been used.
<intellectronica> allenap: i don't think that's very good. projects should be able to add official tags even if tags were never used. even if no bugs were ever filed on the project
<allenap> intellectronica: As part of the redesign of that page the "Edit official tags" link can go in the global actions portlet I guess.
<allenap> intellectronica: To fix edge, I think we should just honour what I think the original intention was.
<intellectronica> allenap: hmmmm ... yeah, i suppose, but then we're back in LP v1.0, where all the actions are clustered together in a menu
<adeuring> allenap: I think that was indeed the idea
<intellectronica> allenap: yeah, definitely a quick fix to do that is best for now. we can think later on the finer points
<akheron> what to do if a PPA build fails with MANUALDEPWAIT?
<intellectronica> bigjools: ^^^
<bigjools> akheron: there's a missing dependency - if you think the dependency is built, you can hit retry for your failed build
<bigjools> or just wait longer
<allenap> intellectronica: I read something about that recently. There's a tension between the two. For 2.0 we tried to put every link in the page, but that was problematic too. Somewhere in the middle is better imo. Perhaps the "Edit official tags" link could appear in the global actions menu if there are no tags, and in in the tags portlet if there are? I'll make a comment on the Bugs index page redesign thread.
<allenap> adeuring: Thanks!
<intellectronica> allenap: i think having it appear it different places is even worse. maybe put it just under the portlet? if we hide the portlet then you'll still see it?
<allenap> intellectronica: Yeah, you're probably right. The link in the menu could be written as "Start using official tags" or something like that, so it's expected to disappear.
<akheron> bigjools: the dependency is to python-simplejson which is in universe
<allenap> intellectronica: Can you review my fix? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269164/
<akheron> bigjools: but according to the log the build system doesn't install it
<bigjools> akheron: check whether the version it wants can be satisfied
<bigjools> and also python-simplejson's dependencies
<dto> i made my project. what should i call my branch of it?
<intellectronica> allenap: r=me
<dto> what does +junk mean?
<allenap> intellectronica: Thanks :)
<maxb> +junk means "no project"
<dto> ah ok.
<intellectronica> dto: probably something like ~username/projectname/trunk
<akheron> bigjools: it can be satisfied, there should be no problem
<bigjools> akheron: something can't be satisfied or it would install, the builders only rely on apt
<akheron> bigjools: the only curiosity is that my package build-depends on python (>= 2.6) | python-simplejson
<akheron> and the log says that python(inst 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 ! >= wanted 2.6)|python-simplejson(missing)
<akheron> bigjools: the build system tries to install the dependencies like this /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/apt-get --purge $CHROOT_OPTIONS -q -y install cdbs debhelper python python
<akheron> there's no python-simplejson there
<akheron> so, is the problem that alternative dependencies cannot be used?
<akheron> btw, i'm trying to build for hardy
<bigjools> akheron: that was my next question!
<akheron> bigjools: what was your question?
<bigjools> which series
<akheron> ok
<bigjools> hang on a sec I am on the phone
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<bigjools> akheron: sorry, just finished on the phone
<bigjools> akheron: can you use a utility called "chdist" and try to install the dependent packages
<bigjools> it will tell you about what's missing
<c_korn> hello. I want to create a PPA only for backporting an application from karmic to jaunty. so once karmic is released this PPA becomes useless. short question: can PPAs be deleted ?
<bigjools> c_korn: we can't fully delete PPAs yet, but we can disable them.  Work should happen later this year to be able to delete them,
<c_korn> bigjools: what is the difference between disabling and deleting them ? will they just disappear from my personal page in launchpad when disabled ?
<bigjools> c_korn: they will disappear for everyone but you
<bigjools> and you can no longer upload to it
<c_korn> hm, that would be fine. thanks.
<telmich> anyone a cool idea what this error could mean: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31655542/cinit-0.3pre15-log.txt
<mathiaz> abentley: hi
<abentley> mathiaz: Hi.
<mathiaz> abentley: where can I see which person/team is a the bug supervisor for a package?
<abentley> mathiaz: I'll look into it.
<abentley> mathiaz: bug supervisors are per-distro, not per-package.  What are you trying to do?
<mathiaz> abentley: trying to get the list of packages to which a team is a bug contact
<mathiaz> abentley: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/+packagebugs
<mathiaz> abentley: I'm currently screen scrapping the list of above^^
<mathiaz> abentley: the end goal is that I wanna do different searches on bugs for packages to which the ubuntu-server team is a subscribed
<abentley> mathiaz: This page shows bug subscriptions.  It's not showing bug supervisors AFAICT.
<mathiaz> abentley: right - I looked at the bug supervisor as this is a field that is available from the advanced search form
<mathiaz> abentley: and using ubuntu-server in the advanced search form in the bug subscriber field doesn't catch all the results
<mathiaz> abentley: it seems that the ubuntu-server team needs to be 'explicitly' subscribed to a bug to show up in the result of the advanced search using ubuntu-server as a bug subsriber
<abentley> mathiaz: So for all packages in ubuntu, it appears that "Ubuntu Bugs" is the bug supervisor.
<mathiaz> abentley: right - I looked at the bug supervisor field once I discovered that bug subcriber wasn't working as I expected
<mathiaz> abentley: I think I'll just using launchpadlib+scripts for now
<mathiaz> abentley: I think I'll just keep using launchpadlib+scripts for now
<abentley> mathiaz: Sorry there's no quick answer.
<mathiaz> abentley: np - thanks for looking into this!
<abentley> mathiaz: I expect that using launchpadlib, you can determine all teams which ubuntu-server is a member of, and then search for explicit subscriptions on all of them.
<Martyn> Good morning
<Martyn> I would like some guidance in using launchpad to create ubuntu build targeted at a specific CPU platform and optimization
<Martyn> (arm cortex A9, which is an arm v7 processor)
<abentley> Martyn: Sorry for the delay.  It helps if you address your questions to the help contact.  I'll look into this.
<abentley> Martyn: I'm sorry, but I personally don't have any advice to give, and the members of our packaging team are not currently available.
<abentley> Martyn: Perhaps you could as a question on soyuz? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz
<intellectronica> iirc you can only use it for i386, but ask cprov
<jdstrand> hi. I was doing regular Ubuntu Archive Admin work and hit this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269246/
<jdstrand> something changed from under our backport.py script and fails with that traceback
<jdstrand> this is on up-to-date karmic
<jdstrand> I'd like to file a bug, but not sure where. can someone advise?
<jdstrand> cprov: ^
<james_w> jdstrand: did you add the "redacted" in there?
<jdstrand> james_w: no. I just ried again and it is there
<jdstrand> tried
<jdstrand> james_w: does './backport.py -b dobey -s hardy -S karmic python-oauth' work for you on up to date karmic?
<james_w> no
<james_w> I was using mass-sync.py to do backports on Monday
<jdstrand> james_w: I saw a python update float in this morning..
<james_w> jdstrand: it really doesn't like dobey's email address for some reason
<thekorn> because he has hidden his email address
<james_w> that's my guess
<jdstrand> interesting
<thekorn> I'm not sure how this kind of attributes were handled in the past by launchpadlib
<james_w> just "print person.preferred_email_address" when they have no public address falls over
<thekorn> but for me it looks like lp-lib is handling them not correctly now
<james_w> yes
<jdstrand> thekorn: where does one file a bug against launchpadlib, python-launchpadlib in Ubuntu?
<jdstrand> (or rather, where is the best place)
<james_w> it may well be an exception, but the current error gives no clue whatsoever as to the cause
<james_w> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib
<thekorn> I think here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+filebug
<jdstrand> james_w: thanks
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> james_w, thekorn: it's bug #319432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319432 in launchpadlib "RelativeURIError when trying to access an redacted object" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319432
<Martyn> cprov, hopefully you've got an archived scroll --- How can launchpad be used to build and package ubuntu for ARM?  I'd like to produce a build based on the ARM v7 rather than v5.
<cprov> Martyn: arm is only supported for non-virtual archives
<cprov> Martyn: oh, you want v5 ...
<Martyn> I want v7
<cprov> Martyn: armel is v7 only by definition, right ?
<Martyn> I need to build using the CodeSourcery compilation tools, with optimizations for v7
<Martyn> nope
<Martyn> armel can be any of the arm v5,v6, or v7
<Martyn> v5 is arm11/kirkwood/etc.. older arms
<Martyn> v6 is Cortex A8 (iPhone, OMAP3, i.MX51)
<Martyn> v7 is the new and unreleased Cortex A9 dual core chips, of which I'm privileged enough to have some pre-release platforms I can compile on
 * Martyn is workng with ogra/lool/amitk/etc on getting a karmic koala build 
<Martyn> but I'm the only one with real hardware
<cprov> Martyn: I'm not familiar on how processor optimization works in armel. have you already asked someone in the ubuntu platform ?
<Martyn> A bit, but now I'm trying to figure out how to use launchpad.
<Martyn> Since I'd like to build the entire repository with v7 optimizations
<cprov> Martyn: okay, first of all, you need a non-virtual PPA (capable of building armel)
<cprov> Martyn: then you have to figure out how to modify each source to use the optimizations you need.
<Martyn> okay, so I can start with the canonical-arm-dev PPA then
<Martyn> and modify it accordingly...
<cprov> Martyn: maybe you can have a modified gcc-defaults for the optimizations changes
<cprov> Martyn: it would avoid changes on the sources right, a plain rebuild would result in optimized binaries, I guess
<lool> Martyn: cortex a8 is v7
<lool> Martyn: and cortex a9 too
<lool> Martyn: iphone is v4
<lool> or v5 not sure now
<lool> Martyn: You have access to the canonical-arm-dev PPA
<Martyn> lool : iPhone is now v7 for the 3GS
<Martyn> lool : Apple incorporated the Cortex A8
<lool> Martyn: Ok so "iPhone 3GS" then   ;-)
 * lool stops nitpicking and goes finishing end of week stuff
<sivang> Anybody knows Matthew Ravell's email or irc nick ?
<abentley> sivang: mrevell
<sivang> abentley: ah, thanks, do you still have the red Elton shades? :)
 * sivang liked those
<abentley> sivang: I don't think I've ever had red Elton shades.
<sivang> abentley: hmm, maybe you have red hair?
<abentley> sivang: Yes, I do have red hair.
<sivang> ah!
<sivang> then I do remember you
<sivang> I mixed the colors of the hair and shades
<abentley> Hehe.
<sivang> I think we met in Mataro IIRC
<sivang> for a breif instance
<sivang> *brief
<abentley> sivang: No, I've never been there.  You may be thinking of Montreal-- I had red hair for UBZ.
<sivang> abentley: right, so Montreal
<idnar> is Launchpad meant to fill in "Merged at revision" for merge requests automatically?
<xnox> how long does initial translation import from bzr branch takes for a regular project "not ubuntu package"? it's currently at needs review status
<henninge> xnox: is it a template?
<abentley> idnar: not at present, but we want to add that.  p.s. for faster service, address the help contact.
<rowinggolfer> in a PPA.... is there a way to automate the copying of packages from one series to another?
<rowinggolfer> I have, for instance, just pushed a package
<rowinggolfer> which was built by an intrepid bot.
<rowinggolfer> so I now have to wait until it is built, then move into jaunty and karmic manually.
<idnar> abentley: okay, thanks
<cprov> rowinggolfer: unfortunately that cannot be automated.
<rowinggolfer> cprov: ok.. thanks for confirming.
<cprov> rowinggolfer: respecting the fact you cannot rebuild the same source release in another distroseiries withing the same PPA. You can use the webservice API to copy source and its binaries from one series to another.
<rowinggolfer> via a script?
<rowinggolfer> or point and click as I've just done.
<cprov> rowinggolfer: yes, via a script. are you familiar with https://help.launchpad.net/API ?
<rowinggolfer> no... thanks for the link.
<cprov> rowinggolfer: basically, you can use syncSource/syncSources (https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#archive) to automate package copies.
<rowinggolfer> perfect.
<cprov> rowinggolfer: fyi, soon we will support multi-target uploads and it will probably make this procedure much easier.
<cprov> rowinggolfer: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/235064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235064 in soyuz "Implement multi-release support for packages" [High,Triaged]
<rowinggolfer> ah.. excellent.
<xnox> henninge: it's a template and translation as well
<xnox> (sorry missed your message)
<henninge> xnox: oh, just remembered
<henninge> xnox: translation imports are stopped at the moment because of a bug in the import script...
<henninge> it kept filling up the servers disk ...
<henninge> xnox: do you read ubuntu-translators or launchpad-users?
<xnox> henninge: thanks =)
<xnox> I did read l-u and it did say that there were back at full speed
<xnox> the approved and imported are changing right now
<xnox> the "needs review" is stuck. Does it need "manual" review process?
<henninge> xnox: what is the file?
<xnox> https://translations.launchpad.net/xiphos/+imports
<xnox> It's 2 POT and a few translation po's
<henninge> xnox: first-time upload or have you done this before?
<xnox> first-time
<henninge> xnox: first problem: both pot files have the same name
<xnox> and it's "bzr branch import" not the "manual upload"
<henninge> one should probably be xiphos-help.pot
<xnox> ok I think I can change that
<henninge> there is more
<henninge> the po files for help are not in the same directory as the template
<henninge> the template is in "C"
 * xnox is listening
<henninge> there are files from po/retired/..
 * henninge should be more clear whe sentence ends ... ;)
<henninge> ok
<henninge> 1) rename template to be different
<henninge> 2) move template out of "C" subdirectory or po files into "C" subdirectory
<henninge> 3) remove files in po/retired. or rename them, to not end in .po.
<henninge> I suppose that "retired" means they are not suppored to be used?
<xnox> retired = Very out-of-date and wrong translations =)
<xnox> and yes, not used/compiled
<henninge> 4) You need to fix some po file names as well. nb_NO pt_PT sv_SE
<henninge> just nb, pt, sv
<xnox> 4) is there a canonical list of names?
<henninge> hang on
<henninge> xnox: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+faq/619
<henninge> xnox: also make sure to read the documentation at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject
<henninge> About the files in retired: The bzr uploader will pick them up because of the .po in the file name but they will get stuck in the queue.
<xnox> ok I'll save this irc log and do this now. and re-try from there
<henninge> If you want/can not remove or rename them, I can set them to blocked in the queue.
<xnox> thank you for your help.
<xnox> I think I can delete whole this translation upload myself
<henninge> xnox: welcome, I'll start my weekend now, back on Monday ... ;-)
<xnox> let me try this =)
<xnox> henninge: ROCK IT!!!!
<henninge> xnox: oh yeah, just set them to "deleted"
<henninge> xnox: and remember that still no imports will happen before Monday night because of that bug.
<henninge> the queu is stopped, basically
<henninge> sorry about that
<xnox> ok thanks =) it will give me some time to make the fresh import request
<flacoste> barry: flaky IRC client?
<barry> flacoste: i need to upgrade to 8.09.1 :)
<flacoste> barry: i just read your email to launchpad-dev, i can't wait to see this mereged
<flacoste> barry: what are the changes that people have to make, it's not clear from the email
<barry> flacoste: me too!  i think (hope) the wiki page is clear about that, but it could definitely use a review.  please take a look and let me know what you think
<barry> flacoste: not sure if you saw my pvtmsg.  one test left to fix, then landing through ec2
<flacoste> yes, i did
<flacoste> barry: ok, i see, so the action that needs to be done next week is basically review all pages and update views to honor the new rules if the titles are broken?
<barry> flacoste: yep
<flacoste> barry: once your branch lands, i suggest you post a follow-up with that executive summary
<barry> flacoste: and i am happy to help people do that.  i think it'll be easy once people get the hang of it
<flacoste> just so that everybody is on the same page
<barry> cool
<deryck> Have a good weekend everyone.
<fta> yeck, i hate the new ppa page design :( it's no longer obvious what needs to be fixed
<fta> and it's no longer possible to filter by package name
<lfaraone> kiko, kfogel, ping.
<kiko> lfaraone, yo
<kiko> fta, ah, but we gave you so much in return ;-)
<lfaraone> kiko: is there a way we can get a statement from somebody with authority at LP that my project would be able to export all of our data if we decided to move to another system?
<kiko> lfaraone, sure, that's definitely the case and I can reply to any email that asks me that question, on the record
<lfaraone> kiko: great, thanks.
<kiko> fta, I think a) the Adding this PPA section needs to be moved or hidden behind an expander or link
<kiko> and
<kiko> b) the package filter needs to come back
<kiko> still not too terrible for a first iteration
<fta> i like the "Activity    775 updates added during the past month."
<fta> "Latest updates" on the right is not very useful with just 5 entries
<kiko> fta, I think your PPA is somewhat special in the sense that it's got a LOT of packages
<kiko> but I agree it's not useful if it doesn't group by-name
<kiko> fta, can you file bugs for this stuff so noodles and julian know what to do?
<fta> i'm mostly concerned by https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa & https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<maxb> I find it greatly annoying that the names/versions aren't linkified
<cody-somerville> why is my sig all messed up on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reprepro/3.12.1-1ubuntu1/+changelog ?
<Daviey> cody-somerville: Are you sure your DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL is correct?
<Daviey> ie, DEBFULLNAME='cody.somerville@canonical.com (Cody A.W. Somerville)'
<cody-somerville> I don't use those variables.
<Daviey> hmm, forget that anyway - your diff is correct :/
<cody-somerville> It would have been rejected if I didn't sign it right.
<Daviey> sure.
<Daviey> looks like a lp bug :)
<geser> sinzui: Hi, sorry if you are the wrong person to ask, but do you know which launchpad sub-project bug 426531 belongs too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426531 in launchpad "CSS errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426531
<sinzui> launchpad-foundations
<sinzui> tuck
<sinzui> yuck
<geser> I get the impression that unless I file a bug for the correct sub-project it takes much longer till it get processed/re-assigned (but much sample data is small)
<sinzui> geser: correct
<geser> is there a good guide to pick the correct sub-project? some cases are easy but many not
<sinzui> I don't think the broken instruction is necessary, all <textarea>s are set to 60em
<sinzui> I think someone copied an instruction without understanding what the global style provide
<lantash> QUESTION: Can somebody with the appropriate rights review the import of lottanzb.pot at https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/lottanzb/trunk/+imports ? I uploaded the file two days ago but nothing happened. Thanks alot!
<lantash> I temporarily disabled the automatic Bazaar import (which worked fine) because the development focus has moved to the 0.6/trunk branch, while the translation focus is still on 0.5.
<jtv-afk> lantash: you can prevent the need for review by uploading from the page for the template instead of the generic page for the release series.
<lantash> @jtv-afk: Thanks alot. I'll give it a try.
<jtv-afk> lantash: meanwhile I approved this one, but we had a bit of a problem with the imports earlier and not sure if they've been restarted yet.
<Hosein-mec_> hi
<Hosein-mec_> i uploaded my package to Launchpad successfully but didnt receive email from Launchpad yet. any help ?
<Hosein-mec_> and still this message in my ppa: This PPA does not contain any packages yet
<maxb> Hosein-mec_: Allow at least 5 minutes..... is it still not there?
<Hosein-mec_> maxb: yes
<Hosein-mec_> maxb: more than 1 hour ...
<maxb> Is your OpenPGP key registered and displayed on your Launchpad profile page?
#launchpad 2009-09-12
<Hosein-mec_> no
<Hosein-mec_> https://launchpad.net/~hoseinhz63/+archive/ppa
<maxb> That will be the problem then
<Hosein-mec_> maxb: i found my problem . i cant send my gpg key
<Hosein-mec_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/139306/
<Hosein-mec_> i dont know why it cant send ....
<Hosein-mec_> it is related to my internet provider ?
<maxb> It's not just you
<maxb> abentley: Are there any LOSAs contactable? keyserver.ubuntu.com has apparently fallen over
<Hosein-mec_> keyserver.ubuntu.com in not accessible even via proxy ...
<mwhudson> perfect time for it to fall over, late evening friday uk time
<erichammond> I just got added to ubuntu-virt on launchpad so that I could help manage bugs in vm-builder.  However, I am now also getting flooded with bug report emails for other packages like qemu-kvm.  Is there an easy way to turn these off if I'm only interested in vm-builder ?
<Hosein-mec_> maxb: mwhudson: It appears to be back up now
<Hosein-mec_> importing an SSH key is necessary ?
<mwhudson_> Hosein-mec_: that's used with the codehosting
<mwhudson_> Hosein-mec_: if you just want to upload to your ppa, you don't need it
<mwhudson_> (yet, sooner or later the upload will be done over sftp i guess)
<Hosein-mec_> what is codehosting ?
<mwhudson_> Hosein-mec_: the code tab, hosting bzr branches
<Hosein-mec_> ok thanks
<Hosein-mec_> i uploaded my package to Launchpad successfully but didnt receive email from Launchpad yet
<Hosein-mec_> and still no package in my ppa
<Hosein-mec_> my source rejected : Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<Hosein-mec_> how change name of distro ?
<Hosein-mec_> my source rejected
<Hosein-mec_> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<Hosein-mec_> how set name of distro ?
<erichammond> Is it possible to subscribe (email) to bugs which have a specific tag (ec2-images)?
<mwhudson> erichammond: sadly no
<erichammond> RSS feed?
<mwhudson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/151129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151129 in malone "Can't subscribe to a tag" [Medium,Triaged]
<mwhudson> don't think so :(
<erichammond> At least for newly submitted bugs or bugs which just got the tag added?
<erichammond> Hm, Guess I'll have to set up some polling or subscribe to all bugs an add crazy filtering or something.
<mwhudson> yeah, for now :(
 * mwhudson would have clicked me too on the bug, but he already had
<jumpkick> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ urls are returning "Internal Server Error"
<mwhudson> jumpkick: which one?
<mwhudson> oh yeah, all of them
<jumpkick> uh huh
<jumpkick> I think there might be one load balanced that is still up
<jumpkick> but a boat load of the rest are down
<mwhudson> nope
<jumpkick> guess there is either a maintenance thing
<jumpkick> either that or there isn't very good monitoring on them
<mwhudson> i just texted a sysadmin
<mwhudson> we don't have full weekend coverage, sadly
<jumpkick> understandable
<mwhudson_> jumpkick: codebrowse should be back now
<tonyyarusso> jml: Okay, so I thought I knew what I was doing, but got an error I don't understand.  Could you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/269565/ ?  (It created a branch, but didn't actually push anything to it apparently.)
<spm> mwhudson_: is bounced?
<spm> yes. coolio.
<mwhudson_> spm: yeah, pjdc did it
<spm> sweet.
<spm> man I think I ate too many wedges & scones with that coffee. just want to find a nice peaceful comfy chair and doze. :-)
<jumpkick> mwhudson_:  thanks
<dto> hi. the github site lets you put up a wiki or even an html page. is there a corresponding feature in launchpad?
<dto> even something basic would be helpful
<dto> also, i can't seem to find how to upload one of the downloads.
<dto> oh, i have to make a release.
<dto> so, what do people do to make basic webpages or a wiki for a project?
<noshelter> what do u mean?
<noshelter> write up the html :P?
<dto> noshelter: i mean, is there a way to host the page on launchpad, or some kind of wiki feature like google code and github have?
<noshelter> dto
<noshelter> sorry, dont know how to do that
<noshelter> for launchpad
<quentusrex> What is the process for building a package for multiple releases?
<quentusrex> do I need to increment the versino and change the changelog for each type of release?
<geser> yes
<Hosein-mec> hi
<Hosein-mec> launchpad Accepted my package. how many hours takes launchpad compile package ?
<wgrant> Hosein-mec: Normally a few minutes. Which is your PPA?
<Hosein-mec> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~hoseinhz63/+archive/ppa
<Hosein-mec> i received some email
<wgrant> It failed to build.
<Hosein-mec> [Build #1240248] lpia build of smooth-tasks 20090910-1 in ubuntu jaunty RELEASE (hoseinhz63 PPA)
<Hosein-mec> [Build #1240247] i386 build of smooth-tasks 20090910-1 in ubuntu jaunty RELEASE (hoseinhz63 PPA)
<Hosein-mec> ...
<wgrant> Did you specify any build-dependencies for your package? It doesn't look like it.
<Hosein-mec> wgrant: how to find it ?
<Hosein-mec> no
<wgrant> Hosein-mec: Sounds like you want #ubuntu-motu. That's the best place for packaging help.
<Hosein-mec> ok thanks
<AnMaster> https://code.launchpad.net/~anmaster/cfunge/trunk <-- why does it say no revisions, because I pushed more than 10 minutes ago, and I thought that was the update delay for hosted branches
<AnMaster> ah now it works, 12 minutes hm
<wgrant> AnMaster: It normally takes just a couple of minutes, but I think it can take a while if it's busy.
<AnMaster> right
<Hosein-mec> launchpad cant build
<Hosein-mec> https://launchpad.net/~hoseinhz63/+archive/ppa/+build/1240247/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.smooth-tasks_20090910-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hosein-mec> anyone can help ?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: There is a Planet Launchpad | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<tgm4883> when filing a bug about launchpad PPA's, would that go here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tgm4883> i'm there, but the text makes me think there is a separate place for launchpad components
<james_w> tgm4883: you can file it there and it will be reassigned if needed
<tgm4883> james_w, thanks, thats what I did
<lfaraone> Hey, what's the recommended distro to do LP development on? (karmic or jaunty?)
<maxb> lfaraone: jaunty would be recommended. I'm of a few people leading a charge to make it work on karmic too
<maxb> At this point it's quite practical to develop on karmic, provided you use python2.4
<maxb> which isn't a supported version in karmic, though is still present
<dkoh> Hi, I have a question I haven't been able to answer from the user guide.  I am trying to download a patch using apport-collect, but I accidentally revoked authority from it.  How can I give the program authority again to use launchpad on my behalf?
<maxb> dkoh: *download* using apport-collect?
<maxb> dkoh: anyway, you probably want "rm .cache/apport/launchpad.credentials"
#launchpad 2009-09-13
<VK7HSE> just wondering if this is current normal for edge? (see screen shots)  http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/927280/Screenshot.png  and   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/927280/Screenshot-1.png  the avatars don't match! screenshot.png is my current, but screenshot1.png is old... very old!
<wgrant> VK7HSE: That's known. They use different sizes of your image. The edge one hasn't been (isn't?) changable for a couple of years, as it wasn't used anywhere until now.
<micahg> where would I submit a bug about the breadcrumb?
<micahg> wgrant: ^^
<VK7HSE> wgrant: thanks! (got called to do the dishes!)
<Theuni1> hi there
<Theuni1> I'm trying to use launchpadlib to do some gardening for the Zope Toolkit projects.
<Theuni1> I don't see how to set the bugtracker of a project to be launchpad programmatically.
<Theuni1> Any pointers?
<rowinggolfer> is bazaar.launchpad.net working ok?
<rowinggolfer> I'm stuck in a pull.
<rowinggolfer> never happened before
<wgrant> Theuni1: There's no way to do that through the API at the moment, unfortunately.
<Theuni1> eeek
<Theuni1> that's bad news for me ... :/
<mwhudson> Theuni1: submit a patch to make it possible!
<wgrant> Theuni1: I suspect there's something wrong with how your script configures the programming languages, too.
<wgrant> (they appear as [u'Python'])
<Theuni1> yeah
<Theuni1> the problem is i can't fix them ;)
<Theuni1> because setting programming_language on the created projects gives me an exception
<Theuni1> I misread the documentation
<Theuni1> I read "a list" but it meant " a string with a comma separated list"
<Theuni1> for some reason it accepted the list and turned it into a stirng ...
 * wgrant tries.
<wgrant> Lists are somewhat awkward in launchpadlib at the moment.
<wgrant> Awkward and inconsistent.
<wgrant> Theuni1: I can set the programming languages for an existing project fine, with a string like 'Python, JavaScript'. That field is just a string, not a list.
<Theuni1> What's the attribute name you use?
<wgrant> Theuni1: programming_language
 * Theuni1 tries again
<wgrant> someproject.programming_language = 'Python, fewfw'
<wgrant> someproject.lp_save()
<Theuni1> oh
<Theuni1> I had a trailing ","
<Theuni1> so it looks like it hung up on that
<Theuni1> I accidentally assigned a 1-tuple
<Theuni1> Language should be fine now
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> That would do it.
<wgrant> For setting the official usage of the projects, I recommend either crafting lots of browser POST requests. Exporting the field writable is probably non-trivial, as it interacts in strange ways with the bugtracker attribute. Those constraints are only enforced in the views at the moment.
<wgrant> s/either //
<javaJake> OOPS-1352A1164: bug #1 takes too long to load comments. Is there a bug for Launchpad's slow comment system?
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1352A1164
<javaJake> Somehow I think you guys hit this before and worked around it with the "only showing first n" :)
<javaJake> lol... the "Choose" link on the front page returns a 404 (OOPS-1352EC399)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1352EC399
 * javaJake files two bug reports ;)
<javaJake> For OOPS-1352EC399, should I file a bug report or was that a one-time deal that should "never" happen again?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1352EC399
<dewolfhound> hello
<dewolfhound> how often can one build debs not to be abusive?
<dewolfhound> i have a rapidly developed project
<dewolfhound> ubuntu people have some problems compiling from svn
<dewolfhound> so i wanted to provide .debs for them
<wgrant> dewolfhound: There are lots of PPAs that build nightly.
<dewolfhound> so once per day is okay?
<dewolfhound> great
<dewolfhound> thx
<grayfox-devel> hey guys
<grayfox-devel> there is a privacy leak on launchpad
<grayfox-devel> is any admin online?
<javaJake> grayfox-devel: I don't think so... it's been pretty quiet here. I wonder if Sunday has anything to do with that. :P
<grayfox-devel> okay
<grayfox-devel> i will write an e-mail
<grayfox-devel> these kubuntu-bugs-lists show my e-mail-adress
<grayfox-devel> and in launchpad i set the privacy options to NOT show my e-mail-adress
<grayfox-devel> now anyone can google me
<javaJake> Ouch :/
<meoblast001> by any chance would it be possible for you guys to implement CIA for BZR on the Launchpad servers?
<meoblast001> i currently use client-size bzr-cia and it's quite awkward compared to server-side
<mdke> meoblast001: feel free to "me too" on bug 342729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342729 in launchpad-code "[wishlist] Please add built-in support for cia.vc commit updates" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342729
<fta> "11962 jobs (eight days)" for the i386 ppa queue, is that a joke?
<fta> "5831 jobs (six days)" for amd64
<geser> fta: a test rebuild of the whole archive
<geser> they have a low priority so they shouldn't block the normal PPA usage
<fta> shouldn't this be done when all the builders are there? (not just 4x3)
<geser> I don't know on which base the builders are allocated or reallocated
<geser> IIRC a few days ago when the rebuild started more PPA builders were available
<jamalta> Hi, is there a way to create projects that I created?
<jamalta> I mean.. delete projects, sorry..
<micahg> jamalta: file a request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<thumper> morning
#launchpad 2010-09-13
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<poolie> spiv after yesterday i want to write an auto bug deduper
<spiv> What happened yesterday?  The symlinks-on-windows bug?
<RAOF> lifeless: But of courset.
<lifeless> so, you got 'could not connect to launchpad' ?
<RAOF> “Please try again. Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.”
<lifeless> spm: ^
<lifeless> spm: ha proxy queue size?
<wgrant> Which URL?
<lifeless> apport bug filing
<wgrant> edge or production?
<wgrant> After entering the description?
<RAOF> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+filebug/36e2e3cc-bedc-11df-98f4-0025b3df357a
<RAOF> After entering description & hitting “submit bug”
<spm> lifeless: 0 still
<wgrant> OK, so it's the issue I was poking at last week.
<lifeless> wgrant: have you filed a bug on this?
<wgrant> No. I should.
<lifeless> !!!!
<wgrant> This one has lots of attachments, as expected.
<RAOF> Is it likely to work later?
<wgrant> I guess this is probably the only situation in which an appserver does upwards of 1000 INSERTs in a single transaction.
<wgrant> Uh. Maybe.
<wgrant> It apparently does occasionally work.
<wgrant> I've never seen it work, though.
<wgrant> RAOF: I believe the issue is the number of attachments in the apport blog.
<wgrant> Removing most of them, or not using apport, will alleviate the issue.
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> I filed a nearly-identical bug a couple of days ago, and that worked.
<RAOF> It did have exactly one fewer attachments, though.
<lifeless> 1000
<lifeless> wtf
<lifeless> wgrant: whats going on there
<thumper> ??
<wgrant> lifeless: Each attachment generates a BugNotification.
<wgrant> lifeless: Each BugNotification generates a BugNotificationRecipient for all notified users.
<wgrant> Which is slightly over 50.
<wgrant> And the apport blob referenced there has 20ish attachments.
<lifeless> holy mother of f****
<lifeless> thats terible.
<wgrant> It was designed back before apport existed... when each transaction could add at most one attachment.
<wgrant> It still sucks.
<wgrant> But it's less utterly OMFGworthy.
<lifeless> can we just consolidate them ?
<lifeless> the error received is particularly weird
<lifeless> spm: and when you say 0 you're looking in the grey line, not the appserver-lines, right ?
<wgrant> So, we should probably get a LOSA to watch staging.
<wgrant> Since we can reproduce it there;
<wgrant> And work out if the appserver is returning an error, or what.
<wgrant> Since it comes back too quickly to be a timeout.
<spm> losa(1) are kinda busy atm. watching is not something I have vast spares of right nooo
<wgrant> Heh.
<lifeless> wgrant: ok, so how do we fix this
<lifeless> wgrant: I'm assuming that any package with many subscribers will fail consistently.
<wgrant> lifeless: We need to first work out going wrong.
<wgrant> I'm hoping that somebody just recently applied an INSERT limit to appserver DB users... that would be convenient.
<wgrant> But sadly unlikely.
<wgrant> (yes, we should reduce the query count... but there's something deeper going on here)
<wgrant> It's easily reproducible on staging and lpnet.
<lifeless> so, have you filed ze bug?
<wgrant> Was considering it.
<wgrant> Will do so now.
<lifeless> wgrant: I'm amazed that you haven't. You normally are so effective at recording issues.
<wgrant> Yes, but this issue is very unclear.
<lifeless> I don't see how the lack of a place to discuss it makes it clearer
<wgrant> Nowadays I tend to diagnose before I file, with LP bugs.
<wgrant> But this one's too deep.
<lifeless> bad habit to be in :)
<wgrant> Shh.
<lifeless> oh hahahhahha
<lifeless> timeout.txt was so badly confused its not even slightly funny
<wgrant> Hm?
<lifeless> db_statement_timeout is in ms
<lifeless> there is a test that sets it to '10'
<lifeless> and then asks for the current timeout value, expecting it to be < 5
<lifeless> yes, it will be < 5.
<lifeless> but 10ms is apparently not enough to get through 5 lines of doctest.
<lifeless> reliably.
<lifeless> the newer timeout code which is a little more... robust, blew up.
<wgrant> Haha.
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> and hahahhahahha
<wgrant> Oh?
<lifeless> we don't record all timeouts apparently
<lifeless> because RequestExpired (used by the google search service timeout) doesn't record a timeout
<wgrant> Hah.
<lifeless> I may  be wrong
<wgrant> Bug #636801
<lifeless> am testing ze theorem now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 636801 in Launchpad Bugs "+filebug with lots of apport attachments results in a 502 (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636801
<wgrant> I thought everything was RequestExpired.
<wgrant> But I haven't looked at that machinery in a while.
<lifeless> TimeoutError
<wgrant> Oh, right.
<lifeless> They both implement IRequestExpired or some such
<lifeless> anyhow -> #lp-dev
<lifeless> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/636804
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 636804 in Launchpad Foundations "request expired being raised does not increased the opstats timeout count (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Laibsch> what's up with launchpad?  It's almost completely unresponsive.  edge is a little better but still almost completely unusable.
<lifeless> Laibsch: what page?
<Laibsch> all
<Laibsch> ;-)
<lifeless> its pretty fast for me
<lifeless> can you tell me more
<Laibsch> I'm in China currently if that makes any difference
<lifeless> are you on edge or lpnet
<Laibsch> but I can use tsocks to get around that
<lifeless> has it ever been faster for you in china before?
<Laibsch> http://launchpad.net
<Laibsch> that page will take several minutes
<lifeless> that will do a redirect to https
<lifeless> I just visited https://launchpad.net/ - it was a bit slow, it took 4 seconds.
<lifeless> I'm in NZ
<Laibsch> yes, usually it's been fairly responsive
<Laibsch> how about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/411241 ?
<ubot5> 'Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized\nResponse headers:\n---\ncontent-length: 21\ncontent-type: text/plain\ndate: Mon, 13 Sep 2010 04:28:10 GMT\nserver: zope.server.http (HTTP)\nstatus: 401\nvary: Accept-Encoding\nvia: 1.1 wildcard.edge.launchpad.net\nx-powered-by: Zope (www.zope.org), Python (www.python.org)\n---\nResponse body:\n---\nBug 411241 is private\n---\n (https://launchpad.net/bugs/411241)'
<lifeless> 4 seconds
<lifeless> NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()
<Laibsch> launchpad.net itself actually loaded up in about 10-15 seconds, so somewhat usable
<Laibsch> Ok
<lifeless> serverside that page took 'At least 126 queries/external actions issued in 2.40 seconds'
<Laibsch> thank you for confirming
<Laibsch> Chinese internet sucks
<Laibsch> :-/
<wgrant> LP is being unusually fast for me.
<lifeless> wgrant: not unusual.
<lifeless> you've just reminded me to check the dbr
<lifeless> 30% reduction in DB load
<lifeless> by doing the rollout
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> That's handy.
<wgrant> Are we back on the slaves?
<wgrant> I recall we were not last night.
<lifeless> we are yes
<lifeless> wgrant: as we get more /efficient/ we'll gain speed on the backend because of less noddy queries
<lifeless> wgrant: which will help everything.
<wgrant> Yep.
<lifeless> most of the stuff I've been doing and encouraging others to do is about efficiency.
<lifeless> <- cunning planner
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can someone help me with this? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/armel-cross-toolchain-base/1.46/+build/1955387 - package got build but failed to upload and 'duplicated ancestry' says nothing to me
<wgrant> hrw: That normally means that the source had its overrides changed just before the build finished.
<hrw> wgrant: which means?
<geser> wgrant: I don't see any promotion/demotion of that package in LP. It was the first and only upload
<wgrant> That appears to not be the case here, however.
<hrw> it is my first ubuntu uploaded package - previous version worked in ppa but many changes in between has made
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> So it's not the usual cause.
 * wgrant digs.
<lifeless> wgrant: file a bug, second time i've seen this
<lifeless> first time I had no idea what was up, and was friday I think.
<wgrant> There is already a bug for the other case.
<wgrant> But not this one.
<wgrant> That codepath is to be removed, fortunately, which will render the bugs obsolete.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I think I see the problem.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Remember how I told you last time that what you were doing was really bad?
<wgrant> This time it's actually wrong too :P
<wgrant>  Source: armel-toolchain-base (1.46)
<wgrant> The source name is armel-cross-toolchain-base, not armel-toolchain-base.
<wgrant> hrw: ^^
<hrw> ok, thx
<hrw> I missed that part
<hrw> will fix and grab sponsor to upload next ver
<wgrant> Why are you specifying that manually at all?
<hrw> wgrant: my package uses gcc-4.5/eglibc/binutils/linux -source packages to build them for armel/cross with dpkg-buildpackage. so I have to dpkg-repack them to give proper Source: field value
<wgrant> Ugh.
<hrw> yeo
<wgrant> What's so special about the armel cross-compiler that you can't do what other archs do?
<wgrant> eg. like binutils-h8300-hms
<wgrant> It's ugly, sure. But it doesn't require much evil.
<hrw> binutils is not a problem
<hrw> but gcc cross is as it needs eglibc-cross which needs gcc-cross
<hrw> so I do full bootstrap of cross compiler in armel-cross-toolchain-base+armel-cross-toolchain packages
<wgrant> I wonder how gcc-h8300-hms works, then...
 * wgrant looks.
<fta> (4th try) please kill https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1952454
<wgrant> lamont: ^^
<danilos> jtv, henninge: hello, no internet again here
<jtv> danilos: where is here?
<jtv> and how are you talking to us?
<Fauli> Hi
<Fauli> I am the "owner" of the project page of Gentoo Linux in Launchpad.
<Fauli> I disabled bug managment, but I get a mail for every bug in Launchpad that is linked to bug in the Gentoo bug tracker.  Now I enabled it and I can see all the bugs, but the supervisor and security contact fields are empty.  How can I get rid of all those notifications?
<wgrant> Fauli: When you set a bug supervisor, they are by default notified of bugs, but can unsubscribe. When there's no bug supervisor set, the owner is notified, and cannot unsubscribe.
<wgrant> Fauli: So you can set the bug supervisor to yourself, then unsubscribe at https://launchpad.net/gentoo/+subscribe
<wgrant> This is a bit strange, but it should work.
<Fauli> wgrant: Thanks, but even if bug tracking is disabled?
<wgrant> I believe that just affects whether new bugs can be filed.
<wgrant> At the moment, at least.
<Fauli> wgrant: Thanks.
<wgrant> Fauli: Bug #636918
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 636918 in Launchpad Bugs "Owner can't unsubscribe from project's bugs without setting bug supervisor (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636918
<glatzor> hello I broke my aptdaemon branches performing an upgrade. How can I fix this?
<glatzor>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/bzrlib/fetch.py", line 249, in generate_root_texts
<glatzor>     graph = self.source_repo.get_known_graph_ancestry(revs)
<glatzor> AttributeError: 'Inter1and2Helper' object has no attribute 'source_repo'
<glatzor> this is why the upgrade failed
<glatzor> Now I cannot branch from the launchpad repositories anymore: ~/Entwicklung/aptdaemon$ bzr branch lp:aptdaemon
<glatzor> bzr: ERROR: The branch lp:aptdaemon has no revision None.
<glatzor> using sftp to connect to the repository is possbile but I am not allowed to rename the backup.bzr to .bzr
<spiv> glatzor: which version of bzr?
<glatzor> 2.2.0
<spiv> Hmm, this bug rings a bell.  Perhaps due to a plugin, or something?
<glatzor> spiv,The upgrade failed using Debian Sid and on Ubuntu
<spiv> Anyway, to upgrade a branch on Launchpad it's simplest to use the link on the branch's page on Launchpad
<glatzor> spiv, I tried it from a nearly fresh installed Ubutnu
<spiv> Then Launchpad does all the work for you :)
<spiv> I guess it's a bzr bug then, please file a report :(
<glatzor> spiv, what about my branches?
<glatzor> spiv, should I remove them and re-upload?
<spiv> as far as restoring your branch, you should be able to rename the .bzr to something else (broken.bzr perhaps?) then rename backup.bzr to .bzr
<glatzor> spiv, no I get a permissiondenied
<glatzor> I tried sftp and hitchiker
<spiv> (I forget exactly what the file naming restrictions were, but I thought maybe they got relaxed)
<spiv> Ah,
<spiv> Ok, try renaming to .bzr to .backup.bzr
<wgrant> I think backup.bzr.~1~ should work.
 * wgrant checks.
<spiv> Which is definitely an allowed name (for older bzrs)
<spiv> Or wgrant's suggestion
<wgrant> .bzr.backup will work too.
<glatzor> wgrant, spiv .bzr.backup.~1~is already the name of the backup from before upgrading
<spiv> Well, .bzr.backup.~2~ then ;)
<doko_> so what is this about lp not closing bug reports anymore on uploads?
<wgrant> doko_: A case-sensitivity bug.
<wgrant> jelmer: ^^
<glatzor> wgrant, spiv: sftp> rename .bzr backup.bzr.~3~
<glatzor> Couldn't rename file "/~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/main/.bzr" to "/~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/main/backup.bzr.~3~": Permission denied
<wgrant> glatzor: Ahem. ~1~ and ~2~ are hardcoded; ~3~ and up will not work.
<spiv> wgrant: !
<glatzor> wgrant, and how to delete recursivly?
<spiv> glatzor: lftp is an sftp client that can do that, so is nautilus
 * spiv -> afk
<wgrant> lftp is pretty nice.
<spiv> glatzor: the other trick is to move it into directory under .bzr (or under backup.bzr...)
<doko_> wgrant, jelmer: will the uploads after this bug be post-processed? not so nice tracking bugs targeted for the release ...
<wgrant> doko_: It's fixed in trunk, not sure how the cherrypick is going.
<wgrant> Reprocessing them is hard, but I don't know if there any plans there.
<wgrant> bigjools: ^^?
<doko_> wgrant: when was this introduced?
<jelmer> doko_, wgrant: We're on our daily call, sorry for the slow response.
<wgrant> doko_: The release last Thursday.
<jelmer> doko_: The bug was introduced with the last Launchpad rollout.
<glatzor> spiv, who long does an upgrade take if performed by Launchpad?
<bigjools> doko_: it's best if you close them yourself for now
<glatzor> spiv, thanks. I managed to repair it and filled a bug against bzr.
<spiv> glatzor: thanks for filing the bug!
<lamont> wgrant: smacked
<wgrant> lamont: Thanks.
<randomusername> hi there
<randomusername> can someone provide me the current status of launchpad login case #00012729?
<maxb> randomusername: Hi. The relevant people who can help are most likely to be found on #canonical-isd (that's for login stuff only)
<randomusername> maxb: thanks maxb
<randomusername> I'll goto that channel then
<Ddorda> hey guys, how do i connect my user in launchpad?
<Ddorda> for some reason i can login only d-dorda and not ddorda
<maxb> So, you have login problems on one account, but not the other, and would like to merge them?
<maxb> My suggestion is that you may want to not do that, and try to get someone to figure out what's currently broken with your ~ddorda account before you merge anything
<jelmer> maxb: Thanks for handling those KDE imports
<maxb> hi
<jelmer> maxb: That locking issue is getting a bit annoying :-/
<maxb> we really need a solution to "determining revprop revisions" running for > 24 hours
<maxb> One of them spend 31 hours figuring out what to fetch, then one hour fetching 5000 revisions of it
<maxb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdepim/trunk is going to be running for another week, I reckon :-/
<maxb> based on it needing 9 batches of 5000 to complete
<jelmer> I'm quite surprised that step is necessary actually
<jelmer> don't the KDE server and Launchpad  both run svn >= 1.5 ?
<maxb> Depends.... has Lucid arrived in the datacentre?
<maxb> Hmm, I'm no longer seeing the "WARNING Upgrade to Subversion 1.5 or later..." in the import logs, so maybe. Regardless, it's still doing "discovering revprop revisions", though
<SEJeff_work> Is it on the roadmap to do inter lp sync?
<SEJeff_work> ie: If I'd like to setup a lp instance for some project, but have some federation or at least a way to sync bugs between them?
<maxb> SEJeff_work: I'm fairly certain the answer is no.
<SEJeff_work> I'd like to setup a gnome lp instance
<SEJeff_work> To play with
<SEJeff_work> But last time I asked about it, I was discouraged
<SEJeff_work> Is that still the case?
<maxb> That's still the official line, yes
<SEJeff_work> So when is that going to change so lp can be a real oss project?
<SEJeff_work> Is that even a year out on the roadmap?
<maxb> Never?
<SEJeff_work> I mean what is even the point of being open source if you discourage people from using it?
<maxb> I've not heard any indication that Canonical wants to do things differently - they seem quite firmly behind launchpad-the-service, not launchpad-the-software
<SEJeff_work> This isn't intended to flame. I'd really like to setup lp for gnome to see what it would work like
<beuno> SEJeff_work, I think the main point is for people to be able to contribute to launchpad.net, fix bugs, audit security, etc
<beuno> SEJeff_work, you could bring it up in the -dev mailing list  :)
<maxb> Actually, I can't see how it would be advantageous to have a separate gnome lp
<SEJeff_work> It almost seems like a charade
<jelmer> maxb: perhaps the cache still has the revisions without the revision properties from when we were running svn 1.4
<maxb> It would seem to be needlessly divisive
<jelmer> maxb: After the first run they should be filled in then though
<SEJeff_work> maxb, Easy, not depending on canonical/ubuntu specific things
<SEJeff_work> I'd like to make git a first class citizen in lp. Right now it is not
<SEJeff_work> Since the concepts of one dvcs to another transfer over fairly well (except bzr is easier to use than git) there is no reason it couldn't better support git. I'd like to do that for lp to work better for an env that doesn't use bzr much
<maxb> jelmer: hmm. possibly. Though, it still seems impressively slow even after quite a few attempts (at least one per importd host, I'd guess)
<SEJeff_work> And because as an integrated solution, lp is the best project management software out there so kudos to the team!
<jelmer> maxb: Yeah, I guess we're retrieving the revision properties manually each time but then not storing them in the cache for some reason.
<SEJeff_work> maxb, Well gnome and canonical don't always want the exact same things. If both had lp, both could benefit
<maxb> SEJeff_work: Well, partly. However, it would be difficult to make work. Some launchpad features are predicated on the fact that there is only one instance. Some are Ubuntu-specific. Some integrate with Canonical infrastructure. I can't see it working without a forked codebase, and I fear that such a codebase could be sustained.
<Ddorda> can anyone check what's the reason i can;t lgin ddorda?
<Ddorda> oh. nvrm
<SEJeff_work> maxb, Thats perfectly understandable. However, my point was that we don't need those canonical specific features (soyuz or rosetta likely). It would be really nice to have an instance that we could setup for the things lp is really good at (bug tracking, blueprints, mailinglists, etc).
<maxb> Ddorda: It sounds like some bug that's also affecting a few others.
<Ddorda> maxb: the problem is that i'm logged in in onother browser
<SEJeff_work> maxb, I guess I had the wrong idea when I thought lp was open source. It is only open source by definition, not by nature.
<maxb> SEJeff_work: The code is open. But, the code is not written to be friendly to run yourself in production, and the image licence is an additional barrier to entry.
<SEJeff_work> It is clear that you (and canonical) don't work well with others
<SEJeff_work> I was just hoping that misnomer was incorrect
<maxb> This is sad, because a decent Bazaar branch management webapp is something that Bazaar could really use, to enhance its corporate applicability
<SEJeff_work> maxb, Agreed
<beuno> SEJeff_work, that is an unfair statement that broad. This only applies to launchpad.
<SEJeff_work> maxb, I'd love to use lp's branch management features for gnome git
<SEJeff_work> It rocks
<maxb> Once you get past the major pains of the image licence and the secrecy of production deployment information, I think you'll then have to struggle with the UI mismatch between bzr and git's branching concepts
<SEJeff_work> beuno, Well a few people have already mentioned people that don't work well with upstream. I was trying to ignore all of the crap about that.
<SEJeff_work> maxb, Sure, my point was that it could be extended
<SEJeff_work> And both could potentially benefit
<SEJeff_work> Which makes both rock more
<SEJeff_work> who's to say that lp couldn't become equally as awesome for hosted git repos as github is?
<SEJeff_work> It certainly has the potential
<beuno> SEJeff_work, I'm sure that is true in all projects. We also have many more examples of the opposite. Please don't tie your frustrations with Launchpad's goals with rumors and FUD  :)
<SEJeff_work> beuno, Sadly, those numbers aren't rumors. FUD certainly, but they are factually grounded
<SEJeff_work> It just saddens me to realize that I can't setup lp for gnome
<SEJeff_work> Because you discourage it
<maxb> Well, I somewhat see Canonical's point on not being interested in Git. They'd have to commit a large amount of resource to hosting such a feature, or even just to review code changes that they didn't intend to use on lpnet.
<beuno> yes, because then we get a billion bugzilla's, and we haven't improved collaboration across open source
<SEJeff_work> beuno, Well to be fair, lp beat the crap out of gnome's bugzilla
<maxb> Launchpad's bugtracker is a great example of a service which is awesome because there is exactly one of them.
<SEJeff_work> I remember adding the iptables drop to gnome's bugzilla when lp.net was doing 5G xmlrpc requests to it and killing apache
<SEJeff_work> bugzilla is legacy crufy software
<SEJeff_work> For what it is, lp is pretty good
<SEJeff_work> maxb, But why would you guys care if I wanted a good bugtracker for $insert_project and wanted to use your already awesome software for that?
 * maxb would like to clarify that he's not a Canonical employee
<SEJeff_work> note taken
<SEJeff_work> Bugzilla is bad to compare directly against lp because it is legacy and less featureful
<maxb> I do, however, see what I assume to be Canonical's viewpoint, which is that they don't want to spend time turning Malone into a packaged bugtracker, when their true interests lie in making an awesome software collaboration website.
<SEJeff_work> maxb, Thats fair, but at the same time, not everyone wants to host everything on stuff they don't control
<SEJeff_work> I could almost see a business model (for canonical) in lp appliances for enterprises
<SEJeff_work> It certainly beats Jira
<maxb> Oh, totally. I think several hours / month of Bazaar downtime it pretty poor, really
<maxb> I certainly wouldn't recommend my company to keep code on Launchpad.
<SEJeff_work> Exactly
<SEJeff_work> And I wouldn't recommend that gnome host all of their code on lp unless we ran an instance ourself. I speak for myself only, but do manage the gnome servers
<SEJeff_work> *ourselves
<deryck> SEJeff_work, hi.  there's a lot of discussion here, but to be clear we don't discourage you from setting up your own instance of lp, not directly.  It's true our goals are to improve lp.net itself, but you're free to do what you wish with the code.
<SEJeff_work> maxb, I've never seen an open source project where someone says, "Hey, your software rocks! I'd like to use it to do xys", and is told basically to go away.
<SEJeff_work> deryck, At the same time, if the changes weren't blessed enough to eventually be merged, it would amount to a complete fork
<SEJeff_work> which is a waste of everyone's time
<deryck> SEJeff_work, true.  But that's any free software project's problem.  Nothing unique to our hosting of Launchpad there.
<maxb> deryck: I think it's playing on technicalities to claim that Canonical doesn't discourage it, given the image licence, and the usual responses on launchpad-dev@ when someone brings up the idea of a separate instance
<SEJeff_work> maxb, I asked months ago and just now the question vaguely along the lines of, "Can I setup an instance of lp for gnome.org". The response was basically, "no".
<deryck> maxb, maybe that is the impression, but in terms of Launchpad being a legitimate open source project that prevents a user to use the code freely, I think we are legitimately free software.
<SEJeff_work> Again, that is a technicality
<SEJeff_work> Free to the letter, not the spirit completely
<SEJeff_work> I'd like to enhance your software
<SEJeff_work> You say politely go away
<deryck> SEJeff_work, I don't know of anyone who said this.  If they did, then on behalf of the Launchpad project, I appologize.  We welcome and will consider any patch.
<SEJeff_work> deryck, Thanks
<deryck> SEJeff_work, at the same time, you have to agree that any project is free to accept or reject any proposed patch, no?
<SEJeff_work> Of course
<SEJeff_work> deryck, Again, I think lp is better software than bugzilla
<SEJeff_work> And would love the idea of playing with it in place of bugzilla for gnome and see if I'd survive the resulting flamewar
<SEJeff_work> But if the lp project officially discourages that idea it seems stillborn to try
<deryck> I don't think we as a project are doing anything to prevent you playing with that idea, are we?  Our goals as a project are clear that we don't want to be a bugzilla replacement.  We want to coordinate between trackers, but please play and have fun and let us know how it goes.
<SEJeff_work> We already host some servers in one of the canonical servers
<SEJeff_work> We could run it on Ubuntu :)
<deryck> it runs well on Ubuntu ;)
<maxb> deryck: I think people have in the past defended the remit of launchpad-dev@ as only applying to the launchpad.net instance, which may be part of the cause of these feelings.
<SEJeff_work> heh, I bet
<SEJeff_work> deryck, So say I spend 3 months making lp speak native git and do branching and everything else with just as much cowbell as it does with bzr
<SEJeff_work> Then you say I hate your idea, we'll never accept it. That leaves me in a difficult situation
<SEJeff_work> Because you've already pretty much said not interested go away
<maxb> deryck: Also, whilst I agree it's completely within Canonical's rights, and I'm greatful that any of LP is open, it's hard to see the image licence as anything other than a deliberate discouragement against other instances.
<SEJeff_work> Absolutely. LP is a great service to all of the community. The fact big open source projects such as mysql use it is a testament to that fact.
<maxb> SEJeff_work: In fairness, all of the Launchpad developer docs are quite emphatic about the idea of talking about features before you implement them
<SEJeff_work> which is what I'm trying to do now
<SEJeff_work> switching to bzr won't happen for gnome
<SEJeff_work> so why not make lp fit git better? If we did the work and made it up to snuff, whats the problem?
<deryck> maxb, I don't see this as blocking you running it locally, but if you do, it has to be clear it's not really launchpad.net.  How is that denying software freedoms?
<SEJeff_work> maxb, Also, lp.net is a brand as much as Ubuntu. They just want to protect their brand
<SEJeff_work> Which makes sense
<deryck> We may not be able to agree on all this, and I need to run to a call, but I want to be clear that we welcome any discussion and any contribution.
<SEJeff_work> deryck, Alright. Thanks for your time
<maxb> deryck: It's an effective deterrent to casual experimentation - you have to commit yourself to a rebranding project before you can consider doing anything
<deryck> maxb, sure.  But it's a compete website after make run.  Other sites don't do that, do they? ;)
<deryck> Even if they are quite heavy into OSS contributions.
<deryck> Anyway, I have a call.  Thanks for the discussion with me.
<Laney> is auto bug closing still broken?
<thumper> Laney: auto bug closing due to what?
<Laney> uploads
<thumper> Laney: I'd ask one of wgrant, bigjools, StevenK, or noodles
<thumper> Laney: some of whom aren't on right now
<Laney> I guess you just did that for me. Wasn't too concerned to ping loads of people — could have just dug up the bug
<wgrant> Laney: It's still broken, yes.
<wgrant> Fixed in trunk, but I don't know when it will be out on production.
<Laney> thanks
#launchpad 2010-09-14
<randomusername> hey wgrant
<wgrant> Hi randomusername.
<randomusername> hey
<randomusername> did they find anything in my absence?
<wgrant> Not that I saw.
<maxb> Though, we found another user with the same issue
<wgrant> We did.
<wgrant> And it's broken on staging now.
<wgrant> So we can get someone to poke easily.
<wgrant> The thing is, the data migration patch looks fine.
<wgrant> randomusername: Can you try logging into dogfood.launchpad.net? Do you have the same problem there?
<randomusername> dogfood?
<wgrant> It's a test server.
<randomusername> do you want me to test it now?
<wgrant> Ideally.
<wgrant> Just see which account it logs you in as.
<maxb> huh, odd. staging/~ddorda does not oops, but staging/~tiagosilva does, whilst both of those oops on lpnet
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see the problem.
<wgrant> randomusername: You've logged in on staging lately, haven't you?
<randomusername> wgrant: dunno what you mean
<randomusername> just tested it on dogfood and I'm tiagosilva29 ~_~
<wgrant> randomusername: Have you visited and logged into staging.launchpad.net in the last few days?
<randomusername> nope
<wgrant> Hmm, odd.
<wgrant> But I see the problem, anyway.
<wgrant> So.
<wgrant> Let's see...
<wgrant> randomusername: Is your primary email address on https://login.launchpad.net/ shown on https://launchpad.net/~tiagosilva29?
<randomusername> yes
<randomusername> uhm
<randomusername> actually no
<randomusername> depends
<wgrant> Hm?
<randomusername> my openid login address was say XXX
<randomusername> was = is
<randomusername> but I later changed my _launchpad_ email address to XXX+floss
<randomusername> about a couple of months ago, I think
<wgrant> Around June, I suspect.
<wgrant> What happened here is this:
<randomusername> uhm
<randomusername> XXX+launchpad , tbh
<wgrant>  - You changed your Launchpad email address to have a +launchpad suffix.
<randomusername> yes
<wgrant>  - Something (a package upload or translation import, perhaps) came along with your old email address, saw it wasn't linked to an profile, so created a placeholder profile for that address.
<randomusername> crap
<wgrant> Now, Launchpad's login code changed last Thursday. Until then, it would use an internal string to identify your account. Now it looks up the email address and that identifying string, takes the profile that owns the email address, and confirms that the ID string is also associated with that profile.
<wgrant> If they're not the same profile, it believes the email address, and moves the identifier onto the profile with that email address.
<wgrant> So it saw your ~tiagosilva29 with the login.launchpad.net email address, and moved your authentication identifier over to that.
<wgrant> So now ~tiagosilva has no means of authentication, which is why it's OOPSing.
<wgrant> You can probably fix this by using the normal account merge functionality.
<wgrant> But...
<wgrant> We should probably see if a general fix is possible.
<randomusername> what a mess
<wgrant> Rather.
<randomusername> (a package upload or translation import, perhaps) -> on my part?
<randomusername> or something else, like another translator in the portuguese team with a .po file?
<wgrant> It could have been a PO file.
<wgrant> I can't see exactly what.
<wgrant> For one of the other problematic users, it was a PO file.
<randomusername> bloody hell
<randomusername> so, should I use the account merge?
<wgrant> Not yet.
<wgrant> Need to check if there's anything else we can do first.
<randomusername> okay
<randomusername> wgrant: I have to go to sleep, I'll try to be here around the same time tomorrow, k?
<randomusername> thanks for everything so far
<wgrant> randomusername: With any luck we'll have a resolution by then.
<randomusername> ;)
<h00k> I'm having a problem reporting a bug :(
<nhandler> h00k: What is the problem?
<h00k> nhandler: Disclaimer: using edge
<h00k> nhandler: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<h00k> wait a minute and refresh, or let us know in #launchpad, etc.
<h00k> I had a kernel oops on maverick and apport was trying to report it
<nhandler> h00k: IIRC, there were some apport issues that they were working on earlier.
<h00k> Alright
<h00k> nhandler: It does a duplicate check, asks me for details, and when I hit 'Submit' is when I get this
<h00k> to actually post the bug
<humphreybc> Who should I talk to about team privacy?
<lifeless> mrevell
<wgrant> h00k: Bug 636801
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 636801 in Launchpad Bugs "+filebug with lots of apport attachments results in a 502 (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636801
<h00k> I don't know that it necessarily has a lot of attachments
<h00k> perhaps
<wgrant> h00k: Kernel bugs normally do... what was the URL?
<h00k> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug/5ca89d78-bfa3-11df-905e-0025b3df357a?field.title=WARNING:+at+/build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/net/wireless/core.c:633+wdev_cleanup_work%2B0xe1/0x110+[cfg80211]()
<h00k> wgrant: does this help?
<wgrant> h00k: Indeed.
<wgrant> h00k: It has 21 attachments.
<wgrant> == lots
<h00k> wgrant: gotcha, okay. I marked that bug as affecting me
<wgrant> Great.
<h00k> I'm just not sure how to file it ;)
<h00k> potentially just wait until it gets fixed? Will that link stay valid?
<h00k> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> The link will break soon :(
<wgrant> I think it expires after around a day.
<h00k> d'aw
<h00k> Can I save those attachments somehow and report a bug and attach them one-by-one?
<wgrant> h00k: If you can find the file locally, you can remove bits that look irrelevant and reupload.
<wgrant> It's just a MIME document, from which you can remove files easily.
<wgrant> (reupload to https://launchpad.net/+storeblob -- it will give you an ID to put in the +filebug URL)
<h00k> wgrant: okay, thanks, I'll take a look when this movie is over
<sensae> Hello. For some reason I can't push to a certain branch in launchpad. When I do a "bzr push lp:projectname" it hangs at console and never prints any output.
<sensae> I just tried pushing to +junk and it was successful.
<nigelb> sensae: does that project have a trunk defined?
<sensae> nigelb: Yes. I just got it to successfully push, but only by deleting the defined trunk before pushing it. The trunk was defined and even said "This branch has no content. Bzr push lp:nbtparser to populate it" (a message to that effect)
<sensae> nigelb: Also, I wasn't using the short name lp:nbtparser, I was trying to push to lp:~blainepace/nbtparser/trunk .
<nigelb> sensae: That's strange
<sensae> nigelb: I tried to recreate it by defining a 'testbranch', and then pushing to it and I got an error "Target directory already exists but does not have .bzr folder."
 * thumper reads
<thumper> sensae: which project?
<sensae> thumper: nbtparser
<sensae> ..Odd. I just got some errors about maximum recursion depth.
<thumper> sensae: which version of bzr are you using?
<sensae> thumper: 2.2.0
<thumper> sensae: which OS?
<sensae> thumper: OSX
<thumper> sensae: did you delete the old branch or just move it?
<sensae> thumper: Which branch are you referring to?
<thumper> sensae: you don't have a trunk branch set right now
<thumper> sensae: you should do a bzr whoami so it includes your email address
<thumper> sensae: then launchpad can work out who you are and give you revision karma :)
<sensae> thumper: is bzr launchpad-login my@email.com ?
<sensae> *ie
<thumper> no
<thumper> bzr whoami "My name <email@example.com>"
<thumper> your bzr launchpad-login should be your LP id
<sensae> thumper: I see, set properly now. So that would effect my ability to push to ie lp:~blainepace/project/trunk ?
<thumper> no
<thumper> not at all
<thumper> that is strange
<thumper> although...
<sensae> sensae: That's where I was trying to push, because I knew I hadn't linked the trunk branch as the main development focus
<thumper> the bzr client does do an xmlrpc lookup
<thumper> and we have some known issues right now with the xmlrpc server
<thumper> sensae: :) as of Thursday last week
<thumper> sensae: you can go bzr push lp:project and it will set dev focus for you :)
<thumper> and create the branch
<sensae> thumper: I got around it by actually deleting the branch on lp and then pushing to the nonexistent trunk branch.
<thumper> sensae: there is something else strange going on
<sensae> thumper: Though I'm still getting an error when I try pushing to a 'testbranch' I created. Just for playing with this strange behavior.
<thumper> sensae: can I get you to try something for me?
<thumper> sensae: what error?
<sensae> thumper: Sure, and basically 'directory already exists, but .bzr does not exist.'
<sensae> thumper: I just got it to push, but I had to use --use-existing-dir
 * thumper nods
<thumper> we are wanting to change the register branch page
<thumper> to say "just push branches"
<thumper> don't bother creating them first
<thumper> the system gets a tad confused
<sensae> -nods- Seems like it's easier anyway
<thumper> it has been floating further up my todo list
<thumper> sensae: just try 'bzr push lp:nbtparser'
<thumper> sensae: and let me know what happens
<sensae> thumper: Alright
<sensae> thumper: It created a branch trunk-1 alongside my 'trunk' branch
<thumper> sensae: expected since you had a branch called trunk already
<sensae> thumper: That's because I didn't flag my trunk branch as the main line, correct?
<thumper> sensae: that is because it creates a new branch for trunk, but cleverly avoids name conflicts
<thumper> sensae: if you find yourself getting weird bzr errors again
<thumper> sensae: can you run with -Dhpss
<thumper> sensae: and file a bug with ~/.bzr.log attached?
<sensae> thumper: Ah. Yeah, I deleted trunk-1 and then attached trunk to my 'trunk' series, and it attached it to lp:nbtparser
<thumper> sensae: you may want to clense older info from the file
<sensae> thumper: Sure.
<thumper> sensae: thanks
<sensae> I've got to say, even though there are some hiccups sometimes with using lp and it takes some getting used to, I'm enjoying it a lot more than github. It's a plus that this channel is so friendly and helpful :)
<thumper> thanks
<sensae> I had one other question. --fixes lp:bugnumber should do what exactly? Close the bug? I see no effect on my lp project page
<mwhudson> sensae: it should link the branch to the bug
<sensae> mwhudson: Ah, alright. It looks like it did that. As I said above, I'm a github convert so I'm used to "closes #2" automatically linking -and- closing an issue.
<mwhudson> sensae: it's not necessarily appropriate to mark the bug as fixed until the --fixes revision makes it into trunk
<mwhudson> if you made assumptions about workflow, we could do stuff automatically
<mwhudson> but launchpad doesn't do that
<sensae> mwhudson: I'm not meaning it as a detraction from launchpad, while it would make my particular workflow a bit easier I understand the reasoning behind just linking the branch. Marking it myself isn't a big deal and tbh the added flexibility and lack of assumptions is one of the reasons I moved to lp :)
<mwhudson> sensae: heh, interesting
<thumper> it has been on another todo list to at least add a fix committed to the appropriate bug task
<thumper> but...
<thumper> it hasn't reached the top :(
<lucidfox> Is it possible to have the LP bug tracker monitor bzr commits for a project and update bug status based on commit messages?
<poolie> lucidfox: it will link them to the bugs but at the moment not change the status
<poolie> however there is a script that will update them
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: That's being planned, though
<bilalakhtar> poolie: ^^
<lucidfox> poolie> Okay, is it possible to automatically link commits to bugs then?
<lucidfox> and if yes, how?
<bilalakhtar> There's some bug about it, to set bug status to Fix Committed when the bug gets fixed in the main devel branch
<poolie> lucidfox: 'bzr ci --fixes lp:397315'
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: just use this method:
<bilalakhtar> bzr commit -m "foo message" --fixes lp:BUGNUMBER
<lucidfox> Oh, thanks
<lucidfox> I didn't even know about the shortned "bzr ci" syntax, always typed "bzr commit"
<bilalakhtar> even I didn't know
<bilalakhtar> What's the matter with LP? All pages are ugly now! No layout!
<bilalakhtar> Anyone else over here?
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: Known issue with edge.
<wgrant> Investigation ongoing.
<wgrant> Production is fine.
 * bilalakhtar disables redirect
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: hey! I am unable to disable redirect! What should I do?
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: Wait a few minutes until it's fixed.
<lucidfox> bilalakhtar> how does one disable the edge redirect?
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: At the bottom of an edge page there is a link 'Disable edge redirect'
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: but that isn't working now
<lucidfox> yep :/
<bilalakhtar> That usually disables redirection for 2 hours
<wgrant> bilalakhtar, lucidfox: You could manually set an inhibit_beta_redirect=1 cookie on *.launchpad.net
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: who cares :D I will wait
<lucidfox> alas, Epiphany doesn't allow manually editing cookies
<wgrant> Anyway, rollback is in progress.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: mrevell |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lucidfox> What's the standard way to credit Launchpad translators in the about dialog?
<lucidfox> I see that Transmission, for example, has a "Launchpad Contributions:" field in the about dialog
<lucidfox> how is it maintained?
<dpm> lucidfox, it depends on the toolkit you use. Generally there is a special string in translations called translator-credits that LP automatically fills in. Both GTK and KDE have facilities in their standard About dialogs to read that string and automatically show the translator credits
<lucidfox> hmm
<dpm> lucidfox, e.g. http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkAboutDialog.html#gtk-about-dialog-get-translator-credits
<lucidfox> so do I need to add msgid "translator-credits" to the .pot file?
<dpm> yes
 * lucidfox nods
<dpm> in gtk you can do it so: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkAboutDialog.html#gtk-about-dialog-set-translator-credits
<dpm> jtv, henninge, Launchpad does not add a 'translator-credits' msgid to translations, does it? It only fills it in automatically if the original template has such a string, if I'm not mistaken
<jtv> dpm: that's right
<dpm> ok, thanks jtv
 * lucidfox adds N_("translator-credits") somewhere
<dpm> lucidfox, _("translator credits") should be enough, there is no need for plurals (assuming you are using N_ as a macro for ngettext() )
<lucidfox> ...oh, so *that's* what N_ is
<lucidfox> What's the equivalent of Qt's QT_TR_NOOP?
<lucidfox> as in "Mark this string as translatable, but return it verbatim"
<lucidfox> hmm
<lucidfox> so the Launchpad automatic export uses filenames in the format (langcode).po
<lucidfox> but manual export uses (projectname)-(langcode).po
<lucidfox> not very convenient for merging :(
<joel`> Hi there, I can't push any changes to Launchpad
<joel`> I'm concerned I have not set something up right on the project hosting end
<joel`> I have logged in to launchpad using "bzr lp-login" and the branch.conf contains bzr+ssh urls
<joel`> Do I need to set up a team, even though I am the owner of the branch?
<joel`> The branch is simpleio/trunk
<maxb> What is the exact command you are running and in what way does it error?
<joel`>  
<joel`> joel@chondestes: ~/Public/src/trunk > bzr push lp:~adamsonj/simpleio/trunk
<joel`> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-104002896:///~adamsonj/simpleio/trunk/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<joel`> Every topic I've seen on the web the people were trying to use http
<joel`> a simple "bzr push" results in the same error
<joel`> I've also tried this from a checked-out branch
<wgrant> joel`: What's your Launchpad username?
<joel`> adamsonj
<joel`> "Joel J. Adamson"
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> That's an import branch you're trying to push to.
<joel`> Oh?
<joel`> Okay: that's what I was afraid of...
<joel`> Am I not really hosting my code on Launchpad as I thought?
<wgrant> You've set up a read-only code import. You'll need to create a new writable branch.
<joel`> Okay, how do I do that? (thanks!)
<wgrant> At https://edge.launchpad.net/simpleio/trunk/+edit, empty the Branch field.
<wgrant> Then 'bzr push lp:simpleio' should work.
<joel`> Do I have to checkout (branch) again?
<wgrant> No.
<joel`> I'm confused: what does "You haven't yet told Launchpad where your source code is for simpleio trunk series" mean?
<wgrant> You'll push your existing branch up into a new trunk branch.
<joel`> Is that not what I did?
<wgrant> joel`: We just unset that.
<joel`> okay
<wgrant> Since it was set to a read-only import.
<joel`> Oh, I get it, so now when I push _then_ the code will be there?
<wgrant> Exactly.
<joel`> okay let me try it...
<wgrant> Pushing to lp:simpleio will create a new Launchpad-hosted branch.
<joel`> "Created new branch." it says
<joel`> Okay, now the reloaded project page says the right thing
<wgrant> The branch is now named trunk-1, though.
<wgrant> So you should probably rename the 'trunk' import to something else, or maybe even delete it.
<joel`> okay...I suppose I can change that somewhere?
<wgrant> Then rename trunk-1 to trunk.
<wgrant> Use the 'Change branch details' link on the right of the branch page.
<joel`> I seem to be all set up except that I'd like to delete a series and I can't figure out how to get to it (to delete it)
<wgrant> You only have a trunk series.
<wgrant> Why do you want to delete one?
<joel`> There was another one
<joel`> I tried to delete it, and I got an error saying I couldn't because it was the focus of development
<joel`> so I created another one ("trunk") and made that the focus of development
<joel`> Did launchpad read my mind ?
<wgrant> Oh, right, there is another one.
<wgrant> But marked as Experimental, so I couldn't see it.
<wgrant> Click the 'View full history' link on the project page.
<joel`> Okay, that worked
<joel`> thanks
<wgrant> Great.
<joel`> Okay, I've finally gotten everything sorted out
<joel`> I feel like a lot of things on the website are very well-hidden
<joel`> Am I the only one who thinks the layout is confusing?
<joel`> I'll spend more time reading the manual
<jml> joel`, you aren't the only one.
<mrevell> joel`, What in particular do you find confusing? I'd love to talk to you more about what's been confusing and what we can make better. Soon I'm going to be writing a report on how we can improve the experience for new users.
<joel`> mrevell: I see a lot of empty space on the pages, and I can never seem to find what I'm looking for
<joel`> For example, I'll read the manual about adding a release download file, but then I go to the page that *I think* the manual referred to and I can't find the link it referred to
<joel`> I should have spent more time going over the general concepts, as once I have those the specifics are easy for me
<joel`> I can't say whether that's a deficit in the manual or in my own patience
<soren> It's been almost 15 minutes since I pushed this branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/nova/ec2-security-groups
<soren> It still says "Updating branch...". Are there problems with the branch scanner thingy?
<bilalakhtar> soren: yes there is
<bilalakhtar> soren: Stacked branches take long time occasionally to get scanned
<maxb> bilalakhtar: I don't think it's to do with stacking?
<bilalakhtar> maxb: I think it is. Stacked branches take considerably more system resources in scanning/merging/committing
<maxb> I am doubtful of "considerably". "slightly", perhaps
<Andphe> Hi there, what time format should I use in a poll, if I want it close today at midnight GMT -5 ?
<mrevell> Andphe, I *think* you can use a variety of time formats and Launchpad'll work out what you mean. So, as LP runs in UTC/GMT, you'd want to go for 5am tomorrow GMT, so try 05:00 15/09/2010 ... let me know if that works.
<Andphe> mrevell, thanks
<mrevell> np
<screen-x> Hi all, is it possible to have a "latest version" download link?
<sproaty> I own a project, have unsubscribed from being emailed about stuff that I report, yet I still get emails when I change descriptions/add comments/change tags etc. can I stop this, it's agitiating
<sproaty> seems a bit silly from the code/logic side of things to be emailed about actions I perform
<mrevell> sproaty,
<sproaty> sorry, I meant in regards to bugs.
<mrevell> sproaty, We're introducing improved configuration options for what email you receive. gmb or deryck will know when that's gonna be available
<mrevell> either of you around?
<sproaty> very nice :)
<sproaty> it's cool to know it's in the making, it doesn't bother me that much (only a bit :P)
<deryck> hi mrevell, sproaty.  Yes, this will be configurable for you, it should be live somewhere in the next 4-6 weeks.
<mrevell> thanks deryck
 * gmb EoDs. Night all.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<sproaty> thanks deryck
<deryck> np
<shadeslayer> where should i contact if i have a question about paste.ubuntu.com ?
<hyperair> jpds might know..
<hyperair> is this about how you need to login with your launchpad account in order to download pastes?
<shadeslayer> no
<hyperair> ah well
<hyperair> i'd like to ask that question, really. =)
<shadeslayer> hyperair: theres a plasmoid in KDE that we can use to create pastese
<shadeslayer> *pastes
<hyperair> ah i see.
<hyperair> that's nice.
<hyperair> and?
<shadeslayer> im writing a backend for paste.ubuntu
<hyperair> there's a command line alternative pastebinit
<shadeslayer> some of them are at : http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/generic/dataengines/share/backends/
<hyperair> it already uses paste.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> hyperair: yes but with the plasmoid you can grab text from a irc client and drop it on the plasmoid and pastebin's it
<shadeslayer> or drop a file and itll do the needfull
<hyperair> i think you're missing my point.
<hyperair> pastebinit is open source
<shadeslayer> needful
<hyperair> you can lift the implementation from there
<shadeslayer> i was grepping the script too ;)
<hyperair> =)
<shadeslayer> but theres no mention of paste.ubuntu in the source.. ill have to look at the lp page
<hyperair> shadeslayer: take a look at /etc/pastebin.d/
<hyperair> specifically /etc/pastebin.d/paste.ubuntu.com.conf
<shadeslayer> oh there..
<hyperair> i believe it provides a mapping of pastebinit-specific keys to the form <input> fields
<hyperair> and then does a POST request
<hyperair> basically, hack open the form and post it?
<shadeslayer> hyperair: um.. i lost track.. what are we talking about? plasmoid or script ?
<hyperair> you're writing a backend for the plasmoid, right?
<hyperair> i'm talking about the pastebinit's implementation, and how you could go about figuring out how to implement the said backend for your plasmoid
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> well.. the backend can be written in ruby/JS/python i think... i chose JS
<hyperair> could probably even do a bash script using curl to handle it, really.
<hyperair> i dunno about js running out of the browser, but with python you could practically lift the entire pastebinit code and magically gain support for all of pastebinit's backends.
<shadeslayer> hmm.... well.. IIRC the pastebin plasmoid dev said his data engines supported JS
<shadeslayer> hyperair: http://blog.morpheuz.cc/28/08/2010/updates-on-plasma-land/
<shadeslayer> 2nd para
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> well if you choose to do it with js, good luck. i've never done js outside of a browser =)
<shadeslayer> ive never done JS.. ever
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> what languages have you done?
<shadeslayer> i just learned some bits and pieces from w3schools :P
<shadeslayer> hyperair: c++ and qt
<hyperair> well time to learn a new language then ^_^
<shadeslayer> hyperair: aye :D
<shadeslayer> its quite easy tbh
<shadeslayer> i mean.. easier after you learn C++ and Qt
<hyperair> of course.
<hyperair> especially C-like languages
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> stgraber: pokes if your around
<shadeslayer> hyperair: btw i couldnt get pastebinit to work with *.pastebin.com ...
<shadeslayer> dunno whats the issue
<shadeslayer> stgraber: is there a API for paste.ubuntu.com
<hyperair> shadeslayer: it's likely that pastebin.com broke its API again.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> could be..
<hyperair> but really, the so called "API" is really just the form names
<hyperair> take out firebug or chrome's something-or-other inspector
<hyperair> or just view source
<hyperair> and check the names of the fields
<hyperair> it's really simple
<shadeslayer> hyperair: ill looky tomorrow... sleep has taken over my brain right now :P
<hyperair> =)
<hyperair> time for me to sleep too
<smoser> what happened here:
<smoser> $ bzr push lp:~smoser/junk/editbp
<smoser> Using default stacking branch /~sathishmanohar/junk/main at lp-74167632:///~smoser/junk
<smoser> Created new stacked branch referring to /~sathishmanohar/junk/main.
<smoser> that was a fresh bzr init'd repo
<shadeslayer> smoser: and thats what the output says
<shadeslayer> Created new stacked branch referring to /~sathishmanohar/junk/main. <<
<shadeslayer> i should really go to sleep...
<smoser> right. thats what confused me.
<shadeslayer> smoser: also #bzr
<dmpinheiro> hello
<dmpinheiro> I lost my password, and the launchpad didn't send me a e-mail with instructions to change it
<dmpinheiro> this is happening since yesterday
<dmpinheiro> thoughts ?
<bilalakhtar> Is there something wrong with malone not closing bugs automatically?
<deryck> hi bilalakhtar.  Yes, there's a known bug about this, that's being worked on.  Let me see if I can find the bug number....
<deryck> hmmm, maybe I'm thinking of something else.
<lifeless> no it exists
<lifeless> the fix landed on stable I think
<deryck> ok, I couldn't find the bug.
<deryck> Was this a malone bug?  Or Soyuz?
<lifeless> bug 635524
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 635524 in Launchpad itself "bugs are not closed anymore with uploads to the archive (dup-of: 634045)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635524
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 634045 in Soyuz "Regression: Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed header no longer works (affected: 2, heat: 20)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634045
<deryck> ah, there.  thanks!  bilalakhtar ^^
<bilalakhtar> Thanks deryck !
 * bilalakhtar will leave now
<aa_> hi everyone, I think there is an xmlrpc interface for filing bugs in malone (because I read the source) is this documented anywhere?
<lifeless> ttps://help.launchpad.net/API
<aa_> lifeless: thanks
<maxb> Can someone with the necessary magic powers tell me why this project is deactivated? https://edge.launchpad.net/fun3compiler
<lifeless> its bare bones
<lifeless> fun 3 compiler / fun 3 compiler
<lifeless> no driver, no branch on the series, no milestones
<maxb> My only interest in it is that it's got a code import which is a testcase for an obscure bzr-svn bug :-)
<lifeless> sinzui: oh all-knowing-about-CHR one
<lifeless> sinzui: is ok to reactivate this, hand ownership to registry admins ?
<lifeless> or even maxb ?
<lifeless> there's nothing on the review whiteboard, sadly.
<maxb> I am a bit confused why it's called "fun3compiler", given the upstream seems to be called "open64"
<maxb> Maybe I should just delete the current import and reregister it under a properly named project record
<lifeless> hell yeah
<lifeless> sorry, let me express my enthusiasm for clean data in this area.
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> lifeless, yes the project can be reactivated and given to anyone.
<sinzui> I wish there was a note about why it was deactivated.
<lifeless> me too
<sinzui> maxb, do you want the project? I suppose the user asked for it to be disabled and no one updated the whiteboard. I paste the question or email into the subject when I disable a project
<sinzui> looks like the user experimented with a branch and left
<maxb> I think the project name is bogus. It needs to be renamed to "open64" or somesuch
<maxb> I don't really care about it, other than it's a testcase for a bzr-svn bug which avoids needing to run bzr-svn on the KDE repo :-)
<maxb> sinzui: I think the best thing to do would be to either rename the project to open64 , or leave it deactivated and I will move the import branch to a new project record
<sinzui> I can rename it now
<sinzui> this is no fun. mab, we need a real admin to change the owner. I can either rename it out of the way, or we precede and I wait for this to be given to ~registry
<sinzui> ^maxb
<maxb> OK, shall I file a question, then, for the maintainer change, and editing all instances of "fun 3" in the metadata to say "Open64" ?
<lifeless> file a Q
<sinzui> I really want a take control of this project button, but I think I would be over reaching my powers.
<maxb> Doesn't seem unreasonable for that to be in the remit of a registry admin
<lifeless> maxb: proprietary projects.
<lifeless> maxb: commercial customers : registry admins are on the 'dev' side of our devops coin
<lifeless> the set of people to be blamed for a breach/issue in that area is - by policy- as small as possible.
<maxb> Should I directly assign my question to the losas?
<maxb> oh, no, I can't. Launchpad was lying when it displayed an edit-pencil on that field
<maxb> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/125431, anyway
<sinzui> max: I think all is done for https://edge.launchpad.net/open64 if you needs any changes ping me or any lp engineer.
<lifeless> maxb: ^
<maxb> looks good, thanks
#launchpad 2010-09-15
<randomusername> hey wgrant
<wgrant> randomusername: Hi.
<randomusername> I wish I could say that I'm happy, but I'm watching Ellen on TV
<randomusername> anyhow
<randomusername> what is up, wgrant?
<wgrant> randomusername: So, you need to merge your accounts. But you only have access to the one you want to remove, so we may need an admin to do it.
<randomusername> merge accounts and remove the +launchpad from the email, right?
<wgrant> Well, you'll need to leave the non-+launchpad email in your account for now.
<wgrant> Until we fix the bug.
<wgrant> Or the same thing will happen again.
<wgrant> But Launchpad only ever sends mail to your primary email address, so everything will be fine if you leave your primary set to the +launchpad address.
<randomusername> what would happen if someone sends again a .po file with the trigger email?
<wgrant> If you have the address on your main profile: nothing.
<wgrant> If you don't: you end up in the situation you're in now.
<randomusername> wgrant: do I need to fix a date with an admin to do this procedure?
<wgrant> randomusername: I suggest asking at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<wgrant> Give your new and old usernames and email addresses, and reference bug 637968.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637968 in Launchpad Registry "Removing email addresses can cause mismatch with Canonical SSO (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637968
<wgrant> And make sure tiagosilva29 gets merged into tiagosilva, and not the other way around.
<randomusername> can't I just email them via launchpad contacts?
<randomusername> I don't want to post the emails over there
<randomusername> hey, you're australian! no wonder you're up at this time of the night
<randomusername> day there
<wgrant> OK, omit the email addresses.
<wgrant> But use Launchpad Answers, so the admin can verify that it's actually you.
<prettyrobots> I just created a  launchpad account but I am unable to change my user name from the default and I am also unable to login into the help forums.
<wgrant> prettyrobots: Your first issue is bug #633926
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 633926 in Launchpad Registry "Changing profile name results in error: 'Not allowed here' (affected: 7, heat: 48)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633926
<wgrant> prettyrobots: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit should work OK -- it's running the latest fixed code.
<wgrant> prettyrobots: But why can't you log into the help forum?
<prettyrobots> wgrant: Thank you.
<prettyrobots> Sec.
<prettyrobots> wgrant: Okay. Second must have been a network issue.
<prettyrobots> I'm able to log in.
<prettyrobots> Thank you.
<prettyrobots> Log into launchpadhelp, that is. Thank you.
<randomusername> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/125444
<randomusername> I dunno if this is going to help
<randomusername> I'm too tired to write properly
<wgrant> randomusername: I've added a comment.
<wgrant> randomusername: It should be OK now.
<wgrant> randomusername: You might have to log out and in again.
<randomusername> gonna do that, and sleep
<randomusername> thanks for the assistance wgrant, again
<wgrant> Great. Sorry it took so long to get sorted out.
<randomusername> I will try to meet here again at the same time tomorrow
<randomusername> no problem
<randomusername> as long as it gets fixed
<randomusername> :P
<randomusername> good night
<wgrant> It should be fixed.
<wgrant> Night.
<poolie> thumper: i thought i was meant to get incremental diffs when people post more stuff to a mp, but i don't seem to get anything...
<thumper> poolie: abentley is working on this now
<thumper> poolie: not done yet
<poolie> np, just wondered
<prayii> Hello. I'm trying to change my name on launchpad from phillip-ray to prayii and I keep getting the error message "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page." when I click save. Any suggestions?
<spm> prayii: https://launchpad.net/~prayii <== not sure what was wrong for you, but changed.
<prayii> spm: thank you very much. =D
<amitprakash> hi.. while compiling desktop agnostic 3.90 i am getting a default/libdesktop-agnostic/DesktopAgnosticVFS-1.0.gir:3:1: error: Unsupported version '1.0' .. how do I resolve this?
<bilalakhtar> Ahem, the Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed bug has been marked fix committed and appears to be in edge, but still bugs aren't being auto-closed. Am I seeing it the wrong way or will the fix have to land in production before it gets fixed completely?
<jwb_> hi
<jwb_> launchpad user "rusivi1" is going all over launchpad and just blindly setting confirmed bugs from confirmed to incomplete with the comment "does this still happen in maverick" or "does this still happen in lucid?"
<jwb_> is there any way someone can yank this guy's account and/or roll back his stupidity?
<jpds> jwb_: He's in #ubuntu-bugs
<jpds> jwb_: Guess it's best to assume good faith.
<jwb_> good faith and cluelessness
<jwb_> thanks for the tip
<gary_poster> doctormo: ping?
<fta2> hhm, this build started 3h ago, but it's still showing "started 2min ago": https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/+build/1960628
<fta2> definitely weird, this build is jumping from builder to builder without really building anything: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/+build/1960628
<fta2> just jumped from fermium to louvi
<fta2> poof, another restart, once again on louvi
<fta2> :(
<StevenK> bigjools: ^ This build is bouncing between buildds
<bigjools> StevenK: what does the b-m log say?
<StevenK> bigjools: Haven't checked, and I don't want to break my rule :-P
<fta2> ahh, it's finally doing something, after ~6h of bouncing around
<bigjools> 6 hours?!
<bigjools> ok I know what's going on
<drubin> What can we do about https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/new-background-ubuntu ? assigning ubuntu members and making mark the drafter?
<tgm4883> yea, and why did I get an email about it
<nigelb> can somone please mark that as spam
<drubin> how?
<drubin> because he assigned it to Ubuntumembers
<nigelb> drubin: admins
<drubin> :)
<drubin> there should be report
<nigelb> did some kind soul remove the ubuntu members assignment? if so, thanks
<nigelb> ok, just FYI, I'm filing a qestion for that spec to be removed as its spam and perhaps warn the user.
<tgm4883> I'd say ban
<tgm4883> but thats just me
<popey> the user only signed up today
<popey> so its hardly hardship for them to be warned
<popey> newtroll is new
<tgm4883> popey, !
<popey> tgm4883!
<tgm4883> I've been meaning to track you down
<drubin> I wasn't suggesting we ban them. Simply remove/edit the assigners
<popey> ruh roh
<nigelb> there is disabled until you specify why we shouldn't ban you thingie
<tgm4883> heh
<nigelb> drubin: well, the screenshots do mention that its spam/troll
<drubin> yes they do.
<nigelb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/125533
<bcurtiswx_> hey guys, you'll probably want to delete https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/new-background-ubuntu and ban user
<tgm4883> heh
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> question already opened :)
 * tgm4883 thinks this will need to be in /topic
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> lots of ubuntu memebers
<bcurtiswx_> ah, so i'm like user #312 thats mentioned this?
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: 5th?
<tgm4883> there will be more though
<bcurtiswx_> lol, OK. i feel better
<nigelb> oh yes, plenty more
<nigelb> ubuntu members are /very/ fast :)
<popey> meh, its funny, laugh :)
<bcurtiswx_> it is funny, but ..
<nigelb> popey: it is funny, but...
 * bcurtiswx_ hates stupid people
<popey> not _that_ stupid :)
<bcurtiswx_> nigelb, nice .. real nice
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: haha
<bcurtiswx_> yeah you will probably need it in the topic
<nigelb> heh, good idea
<lucidfox> I could use help setting up a packaging recipe
<bcurtiswx_> well, user is deleted..
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: sinzui is fast :)
<lucidfox> Suppose I want to have a separate branch containing just the packaging files, and then nest it. Will I need to have that branch locally out of the main source tree?
<nigelb> I suspended the user. We need an admin to clear the description and
<nigelb> retarget the spec to obsolete-junk
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: ^^
<lucidfox> or actually wait...
<lucidfox> I could add debian to .bzrignore and keep a local copy of the branch in the source tree, right?
<bcurtiswx_> nigelb: awesome :) muchas gracias.  Back to work for me <sarcasm> woooo </sarcasm>
 * sinzui is looking for a losa now to remove the blueprint
<nigelb> sinzui: sorry about the muck up with the question, I accidentally closed it :D
<nigelb> sinzui: Thank you :)
<Myrtti> is there going to be a short explanation about that ^? I'd like to know why on earth did I get that email
<Myrtti> in a blog post perhaps :-)
<nigelb> Myrtti: someone assigned a blueprint to ubuntu members team, we all got a mail because of that :(
<Myrtti> right, I'd still suggest a blogpost about it :-P
<nigelb> heh
<SpamapS> something horrible going on right now?
<nigelb> nah, just a troll
<SpamapS> Have gotten oopses for the last few minutes trying to submit a bug
<popey> aaand, its gone
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> sinzui: you folks rock :)
<fta> bigjools, what was the problem with my build?
<lucidfox> What should be the format for debian/changelog for Launchpad bzr daily builds?
<lucidfox> or there should be no debian/changelog?
<lucidfox> What are stacked branches?
<yathish> hi
<nigelb> hello
<stgraber> ping
<stgraber> can someone kill my build on meitnerium
<stgraber> it's been sitting in a loop for an hour
<geser> stgraber: usually I see someone ping lamont with those requests
<stgraber> lamont: ^ https://edge.launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/with-backports/+build/1961068
<lucidfox> ...blimey
<lucidfox> I accidentally targeted the wrong PPA for manual bzr builds
<james_w> lucidfox: because it picks the first in the list?
<lucidfox> yes, rather than the one specified for daily builds - I didn't notice and didn't cancel in time
<lucidfox> ah well, I have write access to that PPA, I'll just delete the packages
<james_w> lucidfox: so if you request a manual build it defaults to where the daily builds go?
<lucidfox> no, it defaults to the first one in the list - I think it's counterintuitive
<james_w> yes, I would agree
<OdyX> Hi. Short question: do the PPA builds get requeued when stalled due to "Dependency-wait" or should I hit the retry build button each time.
<OdyX> ?
<lamont> stgraber: I assume the build has been superseded?
<lamont> stgraber: because otherwise, it'll just try and loop again
<stgraber> lamont: I removed it from my PPA and pushed an older package that built just fine
<lamont> cool
<maxb> OdyX: Yes, PPA packages do get processed by the dependency-wait requeuer. However, it may not always make the right decision, and in any case, it'll be faster to hit retry if you know you've just resolved a dependency issue
<rusivi> Can someone from the malone team please review malone bug 638260 for wishlist status?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 638260 in Launchpad Bugs "Launchpad's "oldest first" sort does not do so properly (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638260
<deryck> rusivi, hi.  I looked at that bug earlier today, commented, and marked it invalid.  Have you since commented and want another review?
<deryck> I see.
<deryck> rusivi, I think what you're asking for is sort by bug id.  Why?  Bug id doesn't mean oldest.  Some bugs have older dates but more recent bug ids.  You actually care about this distinction?
 * nigelb can't particularly visualize a need for it.
<deryck> right.
<deryck> rusivi, I have to leave, sorry.  But if you explain in the bug why you think bug id sort is needed, I'll consider that and consider changing to wishlist status.
<allquixotic_> Hi, is there a way to import a bunch of bugs from a file? Something like maybe a CSV or an openoffice spreadsheet, any common tabulated data format... I find it more tedious to click all the buttons in the launchpad UI than it'd be to whip up a spreadsheet from my old bugtracker and import them en masse to launchpad.
<nigelb> allquixotic_: what are you looking for? you could whip up a script or something for it quite easily
<allquixotic_> nigelb: What kind of script could I write that would automatically import the bugs to Launchpad? Would I have to literally make it click the buttons in the launchpad UI after parsing the http output, or something? I'll note that I'm using your launchpad.net service, not my own Launchpad instance, and that I'm a paid commercial project on launchpad.net.
<allquixotic_> I can already see the code before my eyes for a script to export from my old bugtracker to an OpenOffice ODS, but I have no idea how to go from there to launchpad.
<nigelb> err, I'm only a volunteer.
<allquixotic_> oh -- sorry :)
<maxb> I believe there is some sort of XML format for bulk bug imports
<lifeless> there is
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/launchpads-bug-import-format
<lifeless> allquixotic_: ^
<allquixotic_> thanks, lifeless :)
<allquixotic_> Looks like this will point me in the right direction
<james_w> is the owner of the target branch subscribed to merge proposal changes?
<lifeless> by default on new branches
<james_w> I just got email for the initial proposal (probably by virtue of being a member of the team owning the target branch), and the first comment, but then not the next two comments or the status change when the merge proposal went to Merged
<james_w> salgado's idea is that I got the initial because the target branch owner was requested to review, then when the second comment went in asac claimed that review, and so I was no longer asked to review it and didn't get the email
<thumper> james_w: any idea why there are no official package branches for apport?
<james_w> thumper: because there are non-official ones that are preferred, and having official ones too just confused things
<thumper> james_w: but we can mark any sp branch as the main one
<james_w> yes
<james_w> however, that implies various things, mostly that the importer will try and work with that branch
<lifeless> james_w: why haven't the real ones been nominated though?
<james_w> which will expose some bugs currently
<thumper> hmm...
<james_w> thumper: I can make the change right now if you care about the branches and can help with any fallout
<lifeless> james_w: only one way to find out about ze issues
<james_w> lifeless: yes
<james_w> lifeless: but I don't want to give myself more work when I can't keep up with the issues I already have
<lifeless> james_w: do we have bugs filed for the issues?
<james_w> which issues?
<lifeless> rephrasing: is there some sort of progress bar that I can point e.g. poolie at for being able to have apport and similar things have their lp:ubuntu branches *be* the authoritative branches
<james_w> no, unfortunately not
<james_w> it's a 2 minute change for me to make, within an unknown amount of work following
<lifeless> is there a 'next bug to fix' even.
<lifeless> james_w: can we roll it back when the problem arises ?
<james_w> next bug to fix for what?
<james_w> yes, we can just unset the link again
<lifeless> james_w: imagine that there is a progress bar. With bugs on it as progress markers.
<james_w> right, but we don't have a single progress bar
<lifeless> All I really care about is that the next marker - the next bug - is identified and can be pointed at.
<james_w> it all depends on which direction you want to go in as to what is next
<allquixotic> Hi, I have a commercial project on launchpad.net where I would like to allow the general public to report bugs, while still having the ability for project administrators to mark some bugs as private (only visible to the team). Is this possible? Currently I have some private bzr branches registered on Launchpad, but the bugs instance is fully public and I see no way to mark bugs as private (e.g. security vulns).
<lifeless> certainly
<lifeless> we just need to permit privat ebugs for that; I think it needs a question filed on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad to enable it
 * maxb is glad there's no disk quota on bzr branches
<maxb> having just push 850MB of kdebase
<lifeless> say what
<maxb> hmm, branch scanning is taking a while... maybe because I just pushed 82k revisions :-)
<allquixotic> maxb: so THAT'S why my launchpad is running so slow ;)
<maxb> oops. I think I really have tarpitted the scanner
<soren> maxb: Ah, so it's /your/ fault...
<soren> (That's another one off my christmas card list)
<lifeless> james_w: well I'm saying we have a clear goal
<lifeless> james_w: whichever bug is stopping us using apport 'properly' is the bug to fix next.
<lifeless> james_w: if its filed already, lets highlight it.
<lifeless> james_w: if its not filed, lets file it.
<lifeless> james_w: if to file it we need an experiment, lets do that.
<lifeless> james_w: but lets not just sit here without an open bug and without apport configured properly.
<poolie> hi there lifeless
<james_w> lifeless: I do not know what the bug is to file it
<lifeless> james_w: so, we need to try and find out what goes wrong then, agreed ?
<lifeless> hi poolie
<james_w> yes
<lifeless> james_w: lets do that then
<herr> hey
<herr> whatzuppp
<TheMuso> Is it known that upload.ubuntu.com currently gives connectino refused when attempting to connect to it?
<tkamppeter> Upload server is broken. On dbut I get [Errno 111] Connection refused.
<lifeless> losa poing
<Chex> lifeless: hi there, working it now
<lifeless> is it the rollout? If so I can file an RT for future improvements
<tkamppeter> upload server back working now.
<TheMuso> Thanks guys.
#launchpad 2010-09-16
<james_w> lifeless: I'm not sure why you are deeming this issue to be more important that others that there are to work on
<lifeless> james_w: I'm seeing lots of confusion in other teams, e.g. u1, about udd
<lifeless> particularly because things -like- apport are not using the designed-approached.
<lifeless> actually closing the gap completly for a single project will be very significant
<lifeless> perhaps I'm wrong and we have done that
<james_w> we have many projects which have closed the gap completely
<james_w> e.g. everything from dx
<lifeless> dx are using recipes with standalone packaging-only branches
<james_w> not for all their projects
<lifeless> which isn't the design approach; AIUI their packages in the distro are not full imports either.
<lifeless> sorry, I just added confusion.
<lifeless> *u1* are using recipes with ...
<james_w> I know for certain that they have lp:ubuntu/foo branches that are related to lp:foo and used in recipes, because I have been debugging issues with them all
<james_w> right
<lifeless> james_w: sorry for adding confusion!
<james_w> np
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> I do think its important that we have a bug where something is blocked.
<lifeless> I don't think thats more important than other things
<lifeless> but I do know without a bug, its hard for other people without the access to do the experiment to come along and help.
<james_w> right
<james_w> fwiw, I believe that you have the permissions to do the experiment, but not necessarily without a bunch of thinking about how to go about it
<lifeless> yeah, thats true.
<lifeless> I would be / am worried about messing up
<james_w> sure, so am I :-)
<james_w> lifeless: you were looking at gateway issues the other day; http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/language-pack-kde-sd.html is fairly common from the API
<lifeless> just recently or since forever
<james_w> since forever
<lifeless> ok, we need to drill into this
<james_w> less over time is my impression, but I also have multiple layers of retry to cope with it
<james_w> go up a level and look at the most recent failures
<lifeless> is there any sort of make-it-break stresser you can do ?
<james_w> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/#latest
<lifeless> like, have a thing that sits there and hammers (not insanely) until you get one of these, and then get the datestamp and we cna cross reference with haproxy, apache, log rotations and rollouts
<lifeless> I see
<lifeless> can you please file a bug on -foundations
<lifeless> thats a good data source
<lifeless> uhm
<james_w> you can see at around 2010-09-15 22:04:59.142456 it went wonky for about half an hour
<lifeless> you need to say whether its utc or bst
<james_w> utc I'm pretty sure
<james_w> I only ever type datetime.datetime.utcnow() for that reason :-)
<lifeless> in the bug  I mean :P
<james_w> ah
<james_w> I have an open task to set that up for Gary
<james_w> I just haven't got to it as I wanted to narrow the variables by trying to only hit one front-end etc.
<lifeless> I wouldn't worry about that
<james_w> lifeless: bug 380504
<lifeless> by eliminating apache and haproxy you'd potentially invalidate the test
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 380504 in Launchpad Foundations "Handle HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway automatically (affected: 4, heat: 9)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380504
<randomusername> hey wgrant
<randomusername> how are things in the land of the marsupials?
<james_w> lifeless: oh, you invalidated, you can take my comment to your new bug
<wgrant> randomusername: Pretty good. Is your account working today?
<randomusername> no idea
<james_w> lifeless: and http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/apport.html is what happens when you set the apport default branch by doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/UnderTheHood/Importer/Operational#Setting%20a%20branch%20as%20official
<randomusername> gonna test now!
<randomusername> YAY!
<randomusername> it's working, wgrant!
<randomusername> am I supposed to change the email?
<wgrant> randomusername: It should have been working yesterday too, since the accounts were merged just a couple of minutes after you filed the question.
<wgrant> I'd leave the email as it is, until we fix the bug.
<wgrant> Or the same thing may happen again.
<randomusername> so, +launchpad it is
<lifeless> james_w: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/640065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 640065 in Launchpad Foundations "appserver deployment must not interrupt live requests (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<james_w> lifeless: there was a deployment at that time? Was that when the cherrypicks went live?
<lifeless> james_w: yes
<lifeless> and the analysis in the huge bug indicated rollouts too
<james_w> lifeless: bug 640067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 640067 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "Importer doesn't like apport since we set the existing branch as the official one (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640067
<lifeless> james_w: thanks!
<randomusername> thanks very much for the assistance wgrant
<lifeless> james_w: are you using edge or lpnet ?
<james_w> lifeless: lpnet
<lifeless> cool
<wgrant> randomusername: Thanks for helping to track down the issue. I'm glad we got it resolved.
<psusi> the main launchpad site keeps redirecting me to edge tonight... anyone else notice that?
<wgrant> Oh damn.
<wgrant> Someone added ~ubuntu-bugs to the beta testers team.
<nigelb> ugh
<allquixotic> Is there a way to add a custom combo box field to bugs.launchpad.net, essentially requiring users filing a new bug to fill out an extra field with a small number of pre-defined values?
<lifeless> we don't have an extensible schema at the moment
<lifeless> there is a feature request open for that
<lifeless> you can supply instructions for what data you want supplied
<lifeless> and they could put that in the bug report
<allquixotic> lifeless: Interesting. Well that and the fact that reporting a new bug doesn't work with IE 8 (the javascript for the "No, I need to file a new bug" button results in a JS error in IE 8) has basically made my colleagues throw Launchpad Bugs under the bus, considering it unsuitable for use on our project. Yay.
<lifeless> oh, thats a shame
<lifeless> is there a bug open on that IE8 problem?
<allquixotic> lifeless: Not that I could tell, but there is now :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/640173
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 640173 in Launchpad itself "Internet Explorer 8 Can't Report Bugs (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<allquixotic> Probably made it in under the radar because most of Launchpad's users run Firefox or Chrome on Ubuntu, but it certainly impacts cross-platform commercial projects like mine :/
<lifeless> allquixotic: thanks for filing that
<allquixotic> No problem
<lifeless> we actually have quite a lot of windows users in various parts of the userbase
<allquixotic> I'm surprised that the bug hasn't already been filed then, seeing how IE is quite popular still on Windows
<allquixotic> it's particularly visible because the principal acting of simply filing a bug is stalled because of it
<allquixotic> it's practically a blocker for users of IE 8.
<allquixotic> s/acting/act
<allquixotic> but I think the bug is reproducible... my friend's computer has nothing in common with mine except that they both run IE 8 on Windows NT 6.0 or later (one Vista, one 7), and both of them have the same problem
<screen-x> Hi, is is possible to view a list of tags that have been added to commits in a branch in launchpad?
<screen-x> err s/is is/is it/
<spiv> screen-x: not in the web UI that I know of, but 'bzr tags - dURL' will show you the tags for that URL, e.g. 'bzr tags -d lp:bzr' will show you the tags on bzr's main branch
<screen-x> ok, thanks spiv.
<dpm> it seems that I can only load https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/ without CSS, i.e. the page is shown without any styles. I'm not sure it is my browser or a LP problem, but I thought I would mention it, as disabling edge redirect does not work, either
<Daviey> Is the edge css broken?
<wgrant> LOSAs ^^
<Daviey> dpm, Interesting.. got the same issue here... but:
<Daviey> https://code.launchpad.net/+icing/rev11551/combo.css
<Daviey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+icing/rev11551/combo.css
<dpm> hm
<mthaddon> the two look the same to me
<wgrant> They are.
<mthaddon> and they shouldn't be?
<Daviey> interesting... one is the CSS the other is 404
<Daviey> (for me)
<wgrant> I wonder if one of the frontends is broken.
<jml> wgrant, that's probably it.
<wgrant> I think nutmeg might be broken.
<wgrant> But I can't tell for sure.
<Daviey> assuming it's internal proxy.. i don't think i can provide more data :(
<mthaddon> try now?
<Daviey> mthaddon, thassim
<Daviey> that fixed it, thanks mthaddon !
<wgrant> Oh, edge is only nutmeg, not banana.
<vish> grapefruit anyone?
<dpm> piña colada?
<vish> :D
<wgrant> There is no grapefruit :(
<nigelb> the grapefruit was a lie?
<deryck> oops, seems I'm CHR today.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: deryck |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<yigit_ates> Hi guys. I have a problem with my Launchpad account. When I try to enter Launchpad, it logs in with that account, https://launchpad.net/~yigitates52-gmail, which is generated automatically by Launchpad because of I have translated some projects with .po files in the past ( not in Launchpad). My real account is: https://launchpad.net/~yigitates52 but when I click the link, it gives an oops Error ID: OOPS-1720A1194.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1720A1194
<deryck> hi yigit_ates.  I'm looking at the OOPS report....
<yigit_ates> thanks
<deryck> yigit_ates, I can't get to the OOPS right now.  Can you not log out and log in with the account you want to use?
<yigit_ates> No. When i enter my username and password, it logs in with generated account.
<deryck> sinzui, is this ^^ a known issue, or should yigit_ates use the form for launchpad login issues to report a problem?
<sinzui> deryck, yes. Since launchpad does not have login and password, there is a disconnect between Ubuntu's SSO and Launchpad's authentication rules. There are a few launchpad-foundation bugs about this. I believe the fix is to 1) pay attention to the email address you register in Ubuntu and Launchpad, and merge Launchpad profiles so that their is a one-to-one relationship between Ubuntu account and launchpad profile
<deryck> sinzui, how would yigit_ates merge these accounts?  Open a question against registry?
<cassidy> hi guys. SInce yesterday I'm trying to submit a kernel bug (ubuntu-bug linux) but each time I submit, I get a Timeout error (Error ID: OOPS-1720F1282). any idea?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1720F1282
<sinzui> yigit_ates, deryck: login as one of the user you want to be, the visit https://launchpad.net/people/ there is a link to request a merge of the other Launchpad profile.
<yigit_ates> thanks sinzui
<deryck> cassidy, after the posting of the bug fails in the browser, can you click reload (maybe even a couple tries) until it submits?
<cassidy> I tried, didn't help
<cassidy> rah of course now it works.. :D
<deryck> heh
<deryck> well, at least the bug is filed now.
<cassidy> yep :)
<deryck> cassidy, we're actively working on timeout issues, so we do know about this issue, even though it's a pain.  It has to do with the attachments from apport.
<deryck> so it should be fixed soon, and in the meantime try page reloads.
<cassidy> yeah I was expecting something like that. That's really annoying, if I didn't really want to submit this bug, I would have give up since a while
<deryck> yeah, I understand.
<wgrant> sinzui: I'd hesitate to recommend that they merge their own accounts.
<wgrant> sinzui: Given that merges are not symmetric.
<wgrant> And the only way they can merge is the wrong way :(
<yigit_ates> I cant't merge. Timeout problems :(
<sinzui> yigit_ates, if you have started the merge request, ignore the email Lp will send to complete the merge...
<sinzui> yigit_ates, That timeout means you have started the merge :(
<yigit_ates> :(
<sinzui> yigit_ates, merge timeout when working with big profiles. some parts of one profile were transferred to the other.
<yigit_ates> so let's hope, there will be no problem :)
<sinzui> wgrant, Does someone on the foundations team need to do DB surgery to fix this, or is there a code fix coming to address this
<wgrant> sinzui: Admins need to merge broken accounts the right way.
<wgrant> sinzui: More accounts will break until the bug is fixed.
<wgrant> But it is argued that the bug is not a bug.
<sinzui> As long as uses think Launchpad provides login and passwords, there is a bug
<sinzui> s/uses/users/
<wgrant> A discussion I had with stub earlier in the week resulted in bug #637968
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637968 in Launchpad Registry "Removing email addresses can cause mismatch with Canonical SSO (affected: 2, heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637968
<wgrant> The probable solution we came up with was to remove the code that attempts to "repair" LP's data from the email address sent by SSO.
<wgrant> Since the use case for that is contrived.
<sinzui> There is more going on than that though. We are now in our 5th month where login does not do as it should
<wgrant> Yes, but only last week did it start actually breaking things.
<sinzui> hmm, I somewhat disagree since everyone talks to me first about account issues. I know that 70 accounts were broken in April
<sinzui> I may not have the power over SSO or authentication, but everyone thinks I do
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> sinzui: So, in the case of this breakage that I've dealt with so far I just asked the user to request the merge in Answers. Everything worked fine.
<wgrant> It would be nice to not require admin intervention, but users can only merge in the wrong direction. So there's probably no way around it.
<wgrant> We probably want to remove the "repair" code and CP that soonish.
<sinzui> yigit_ates, describe the issue at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundation. Someone with knowledge can set about fixing your profile and maybe resolve Ubuntu SSO issues
<yigit_ates> thanks, i will :)
<sinzui> wgrant, account renaming (active/deactivated) and preferred email address rules have been broken since June.
<sinzui> I think I need to setup a call with a lot of people so that I can find out if everyone is seeing this as broken as I do
<wgrant> I know that account deactivation and merging were somewhat broken until recently.
<wgrant> But I didn't know of email address issues, beyond user confusion.
<yigit_ates> browser says there is no page like that
<wgrant> yigit_ates: add an 's' on the end.
<yigit_ates> done :)
<wgrant> Add a question there, giving details of your new and old Launchpad usernames.
<wgrant> Make sure you specify which is which.
<yigit_ates> I posted the question, thanks for your helping.
<yigit_ates> Bye
<fta> for some reason, one of my last ppa upload apparently went well (as usual) but never made it to the ppa/builders. I didn't get the usual "Accepted" email, neither a reject. nada. could it be the sftp upload?
<fta> my upload trace shows nothing special compared to the other uploads in the same batch
<bigjools> it's either a gpg key problem or a bug, I can check if you give me the package and PPA name
<fta> (that was 13h ago)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages   ch 526 / karmic
<fta> the ppa page still shows 525 for this one
<bigjools> have you used sftp before?
<fta> bigjools, yes, for a week or so
<bigjools> I can't see any sign of your upload
<bigjools> not on the sftp log or the upload processor log
<fta> bigjools, http://paste.ubuntu.com/494821/
<bigjools> fta: what's in your "ucd" dput target?
<bigjools> ah you're sending it to upload.ubuntu.com
<bigjools> no wonder I didn't find it on the PPA machine
<fta> bigjools, http://paste.ubuntu.com/494823/
<fta> well, i've been using that for years
<bigjools> you should change that to ppa.launchpad.net for PPA uploads really
<bigjools> I know it works but it's confusing for people like me :)
<fta> i sure can but it doesn't explain the problem
<bigjools> I'm looking in the logs for the other server
<fta> bigjools, that was ~2:27am UTC earlier today
<fta> +at
<bigjools> fta: I can't do anything about your missing upload while you're uploading to the wrong place, can you update your dput and try again please
<nigelb> hrm, why can't I see imported comments?
<nigelb> I tried on edge and otherwise
<deryck> nigelb, what bug?
<nigelb> bug 210897 for example
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 210897 in ConsoleKit "sudo *something which uses policykit?* doesn't work (affected: 2, heat: 5)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210897
<nigelb> maco says there is #14 comment, I see only till #13 and then bug watch update
<nigelb> I tried on and off edge
<deryck> hmmm
<deryck> nigelb, are you in the beta testers group?  Do you get sent to edge by default?
<nigelb> I don't think I'm in beta testers group
<nigelb> but I did get sent to edge by default
<deryck> I thought you had to be in beta testers to get sent to edge.
<nigelb> hm, dunno
<deryck> nigelb, can you join https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers and confirm you do see the imported comment.  Then you can leave the group if you like.
<deryck> if so, this is an ugly bug.
<nigelb> deryck: its an ugly bug.  I can see it when I join the team
<deryck> ok
<deryck> gmb, so apparently even *display* of imported comments is beta team dependent.
<deryck> see nigelb ^^
<nigelb> yay, one more bug exposed ;)
<gmb> deryck, Indeed. Hurrah for multiple conditionals doing the same job. Moreover, long live feature flags.
<deryck> yup.
<deryck> gmb, this is a simple fix, I take it?  Haven't looked at the code, sorry.
<nigelb> deryck: if you need somone to check if fixed, do let me know, happy to help :)
<deryck> nigelb, will do.  Thanks for the offer!
<gmb> deryck, Yes, it should just be a case of looking at how BugComments get rendered and removing the conditional.
<deryck> gmb, after you land the widget work, could  you spare a look at this tomorrow?
<gmb> deryck, Sure, no problem. Is there a bug filed for it?
<deryck> gmb, I'll file one later today.
<gmb> deryck, Thanks.
<deryck> no, thank you! :-)
<deryck> food is calling now....
<ari-tczew> launchpad janitor still not working?
<deryck> hi ari-tczew.  What did you mean?  What is the janitor not doing that it should?
<ari-tczew> deryck: 2 days ago janitor didn't fixed bugs. I'm just interested whether is fixed.
<deryck> ah, that one.  Bug 634045
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 634045 in Soyuz "Regression: Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed header no longer works (affected: 2, heat: 22)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634045
<deryck> ari-tczew, says fix committed and I see a production-devel branch linked, so it should be fixed on lpnet shortly I imagine.
<deryck> Maybe jelmer or StevenK knows more?
<ari-tczew> deryck: ok
<jelmer> hi deryck, ari-tczew
<jelmer> deryck: It should be back again as of early this morning.
<jelmer> ari-tczew, ^
<deryck> ah, nice.
<ari-tczew> jelmer: ok thanks. to be clear: i'm only asking :)
<fta> wgrant, what's the status of the ppa stats? iirc, raw logs were almost available months ago, what about now? can't find it in the api but i'm not sure what to look for
<_habnabit> When updating a bug, can you add a comment and change the status at the same time?
<nigelb> _habnabit: yep, click on the triangle next to project name in the top table
<_habnabit> Oh, excellent.
<_habnabit> thanks.
<elb> I don't see anything on the launchpad status page, but I have a pending build which has been pending for almost 2 1/2 hours now ... is that typical delay these days?
<deryck> Hi elb.  jelmer or StevenK can either of you help elb with this question?
<elb> (note that if it is typical, that's fine, I'm not in any particular hurry -- I've just never seen it take this long, and I want to make sure something isn't wedged)
<elb> "a few hours" is fine, "forever" isn't ;-)
<jelmer> elb: Hi
<jelmer> elb: The build farm appears to be quite busy at the moment - see http://launchpad.net/builders
<jelmer> elb: There should be an indication of how long it's going to take before your build will be dispatched on the build page
<elb> jelmer: awesome, I wasn't aware of that page
<elb> I was looking at the identi.ca status page
<elb> so I can expect another 3-5 hours ... no problem, I can certainly handle that
<elb> thanks for the info
<jelmer> elb: The page for your build should have an indication of how long it will take for that build to be dispatched.
<elb> so it does!
<elb> I hadn't clicked on an individual build
<elb> just the +builds page
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta> all the active builds in this ppa have been bouncing for hours: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable/+packages
<fta> (again)
<fta> all the "i386" builds..
#launchpad 2010-09-17
<persia> Could someone look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.0~rc1+git20100916-0ubuntu1/+build/1963274 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.0~rc1+git20100916-0ubuntu1/+build/1963272 ?  0:00 1 Jan 1970 is a very suspicious date.
<wgrant> persia: Local builds exhibit the same problem.
<wgrant> So it's a package bug.
<persia> wgrant, Thanks
<poolie> is launchpad just catching up on ancient bug watches now?
<poolie> i'm getting mail changing the severity of things fixed years ago
<nigelb> poolie: heh, join the club
<nigelb> pedro got around 13000 mails yesterday he said.
<wgrant> poolie: Bugzilla importance conversion has been implemented, and some status conversions fixed.
<wgrant> Every bug watch is being reprocessed.
<wgrant> So potentially every Bugzilla bugwatch will generate mail.
<wgrant> But I think they might have been turned off until they can supress the mail.
<Eliovir> Hi
<Eliovir> Since the 2010-09-08, there is no more translation update in my branch, is there any problem with the automatic integration?
<Eliovir> Thx
<Eliovir> As I have to go, I wrote a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/125775
<Eliovir> Gxis
<warp10> I was wondering what's the difference (if there is any) among staging.l.n and dogfood.l.n. Anybody knows about that?
<bigjools> warp10: dogfood is for soyuz testing and frequently out of date/unstable.  Don't use it.
<warp10> bigjools: great. I need it for a live bug reporting demostration with other guys, so thank you for this head-up :)
<bigjools> warp10: yes, use staging
 * warp10 nods
<huats> Hello
<huats> I have  question : I try to publish a package on my ppa since yesterday evening, but it is not published / built. In fact I don't see the sources to be uploaded, and I never get an emai back saying if I have been rejected / accepted
<huats> any idea ?
<bigjools> huats: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<huats> bigjools, I have published many times with this ppa without any issue
<bigjools> huats: what is your PPA and package name, I'll check the logs
<huats> videoenpoche-dev
<huats> and the package is videoenpoche
<huats> bigjools, thanks
<bigjools> give me 10 minutes
<huats> bigjools, sure
<bigjools> huats: "Unable to find mandatory field 'Files' in the changes file."
<huats> bigjools,
<huats> hum
<huats> I'll check what was wrong
<huats> but I haven't received an email about that
<bigjools> we should ideally reply in email with that, it's a bug that we don't
<huats> bigjools, thanks !
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> FWIW I updated that FAQ to mention checking the changes file for missing mandatory headers
<huats> bigjools, I have reuploaded the package
<huats> (and checked before that there was  a Files in the source.changes)
<huats> I'll let you know if everything goes well
<huats> bigjools, it has been accepted
<huats> thanks !
<playya__> anyone can help me? i want to overtake a dead project with the same name: https://launchpad.net/cornucopia
<huats> (I don't understand why it was not there first)
<fta> bigjools, hi, did you manage to find what went wrong with my lost sftp upload yesterday?
<fta> btw, i had a batch of upload bouncing from builder to builder for several hours yesterday
<fta> uploadS
<hrw> hi
<hrw> what will happen when I will upload srcpkgA which generates binpkgA, binpkgB, binpkgC and then srcpkgB which will generate binpkgD, binpkgE, binpkgC (same version as one from srcpkgA)?
<wgrant> hrw: The second upload should be rejected.
<wgrant> So the build will complete, but Launchpad will reject it because it contains a different binary by the same name.
<hrw> thx
<maco> just to be sure, this is lp's fail, not my fail, right?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/55784584/buildlog.txt.gz the only error i see is something about "502 bad gateway"
<wgrant> maco: Yes, Launchpad fail.
<wgrant> Should work if you request another build.
<maco> okiedoo thanks
<Eliovir> Hi
<bigjools> fta: no, I need you to upload to ppa.launchpad.net instead and then I can investigate
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: abentley |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ari-tczew> how can I change my email adress which bzr push use?
<salgado> ari-tczew, ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<oskude> hello, excuse me for my "stupidity" but i forgot my password and email i registered for launchpad.net (but not username) so i just registered new. requested to join a team. and after a second, i remembered my old email... merged my old account to the new (or what the recommended way was)... now "im" in the team, but its not the (merged) account im now using... :/ what should i do ?
<salgado> ari-tczew, but that's used when commit, in fact, and I don't think you can change the email that was used in previous commits
<ari-tczew> salgado: it's enough for me, thanks.
 * oskude goes try that "If this is blocking your work, let us know by sending an message to..." message :)
<fta> bigjools, any idea what's making most of my builds bounce for hours between builders? (there's none atm but there were a dozen last night, and a few the night before that)
<bigjools> fta: yes, it's the bug I've told you about befoire
<bigjools> the build does not start on the builder, it just looks like it does
<bigjools> it should all be much better at the next LP release
<fta> ok
<fta> could someone please speed up those builds, they are security related but are held back in the q since yesterday: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable/+packages
<nekohayo> hey there, LP is really slow for branching branches from it (ex: time bzr branch lp:arista = 20 seconds)
<nekohayo> is there any way to make it go faster, by using bzr:// or something?
<barry> anybody (code hosters) know what this failure means?
<barry> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', '<Fault -1: "Unexpected Zope exception: CannotHaveLinkedBranch: <Distribution \'Ubuntu\' (ubuntu)> cannot have linked branches.">')
<barry>  
<barry> rockstar perhaps?
<jcastro> Hi
<jcastro> normally I have permissions to edit lp projects, but seem to have lost this ability?
<jcastro> I need to hand https://launchpad.net/smuxi-project to the proper maintainer
<jcastro> oh, I think because it's a super project
#launchpad 2010-09-18
<sensae> So am I supposed to get karma for revisions?
<wgrant> sensae: It's only processed once a day.
<wgrant> But yes.
<sensae> wgrant: Hrm. I don't seem to be receiving any.
<wgrant> sensae: Which branch?
<sensae> wgrant: lp:nbtparser
<wgrant> sensae: If I look at https://code.launchpad.net/~blainepace/nbtparser/trunk, I can see that you only configured 'bzr whoami' properly a day or two ago.
<wgrant> You should receive karma for those today or tomorrow.
<wgrant> I'm not sure why you don't already have a karma entry for r42, but there may be some additional latency for the first one.
<sensae> wgrant: Hrm, alright. Thanks.
<wgrant> Wait a minute.. nbt... Minecraft is invading LP now too?
<lifeless> ?
<sensae> wgrant: Of course.
<fishor> hallo all, i created ppa and uploaded my first package (huraa .. :D) but now i have one question. Haw can i force to compile amd64 packages
<fishor> here is my archive https://launchpad.net/~bug-track/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> fishor: It does so by default.
<wgrant> There are amd64 binaries there already.
<fishor> o.. hmm.. there was not for 1 hour
<fishor> bat any way sank you
<fishor> sank>thank
<wgrant> fishor: Ah, yeah, the amd64 builders were a little overloaded.
<wgrant> So it built a few hours later.
<fishor> than other question. there is a bug what i'd like to fix but i get no response from upstream for some months. even more i provided a patch and it's work
<fishor> this is the reason why i created ppa
<fishor> are there any way to add this patch
<fishor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/487789
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 487789 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "[gnome-sound-recorder] Use names based on date instead of word "Untitled" (affected: 3, heat: 21)" [Low,In progress]
<wgrant> fishor: Add a comment to that effect in the bug.
<wgrant> The papercuts people will know what to do.
<fishor> what do you mean: "effect in the bug" ?
<wgrant> fishor: Add a comment to the bug stating that the patch is ready, but upstream isn't responding.
<fishor> ok
<rusivi> jml: can you please remove some offensive comments from bug 19125 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 19125 in cdparanoia (Ubuntu) "Package libcdparanoia0-dev pollutes /usr/include with ambiguously-named header files (affected: 1, heat: 12)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/19125
<rusivi> jml: it is very offensive and mis-represents all of us on Launchpad and should be removed asap
<rusivi> jml: comment #4
<lifeless> rusivi: please file a question, as I advised previously.
<rusivi> lifeless: not arguing but I did not see any such comment.
<rusivi> lifeless; regarding file a question
<lifeless> e17:34 < rusivi> lifeless: quick question, is it appropriate to ask for comments to be removed for profanity?
<lifeless> 17:39 < lifeless> they can be hidden; ask the CHR in #launchpad or file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rusivi> or
<rusivi> ????????????????
<lifeless> right
<rusivi> bingo
<lifeless> jml it not the help contact
<lifeless> the help contact is in the topic.
<rusivi> lifeless: ty
<rusivi> abently: can you please do this?
<JesperHansen> Seeing that launchpad is starting to modify bugreports on mozilla's bugzilla with "See Also" links. What launchpad bug report is related to this change?
<fishor> hallo all, can please any one point me, haw to make ppa  from svn/git. I mean i wont to provide in ppa newest libtheora from svn. xxx_source.changes  work only with ready packages
<hyperair> ls
<hyperair> whooops
<hyperair> dpkg-source failed for banshee_1.7.6+git20100918.r1.c348f57-0ubuntu1+karmic.dsc [return: 29]
<hyperair> [dpkg-source output:   dpkg-source: info: extracting banshee in banshee-1.7.6+git20100918.r1.c348f57 dpkg-source: info: unpacking banshee_1.7.6+git20100918.r1.c348f57.orig.tar.gz]
<hyperair> so what happened?
<mg_> I have a project on another site that I am thinking of moving to Launchpad, but I have a few questions about legal jurisdiction before I do so.
<mg_> Can anyone answer a question about the legal jurisdiction for Launchpad?
<kklimonda> what do you mean?
<nigelb> mg_: what do you mean?
<nigelb> Also,
<nigelb> !weekend | mg_
<ubot5`> mg_: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<mg_> I have a project on Sourceforge, and a while ago they forced a change on the users saying we had to certify that our projects met US export restrictions. That is a problem for contirbutors who are from certain countries. I can ask this question on Monday however.
<nigelb> mg_: As members of the community we cannot entirely answer the queestion, but it would be interesting for you to note that Canonical's registered HQ is in Isle of Man, UK
<nigelb> I don't think US export restrictions matter.
<mg_> Yes, that is a major reason for looking at Launchpad. I have a particular concern with certain countries getting cut off due to (American) political reasons.
<nigelb> I would encourage you to open a question against launchpad
<mg_> I would like to thank you for the replies so far, and I will continue this on Monday when Canonical employees may be able to answer this (or at least point me in the right direction).
<nigelb> Great :)
<rusivi> Hey I need canned response guidance on bug 82880
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 82880 in pgadmin3 (Ubuntu) "pgadmin3 crashed when deleting 10 or more rows of date in a table (affected: 1, heat: 15)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82880
<rusivi> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Please execute the following command, as it will automatically gather debugging information, in a terminal:
<rusivi> apport-collect BUGNUMBER
<rusivi> When reporting bugs in the future please use apport, using 'ubuntu-bug' and the name of the package affected. You can learn more about this functionality at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs.
<rusivi> beginning grammer tailored to Jan Nekvasil
<rusivi> Jan Nekvasil, thank you for your contribution and helping to make Ubuntu....
<rusivi> abently ping
<rusivi> quick question if you have a sec
<rusivi> or whomever is on Help Rotation
<jnavila> Is there any problem connecting to the Launchpad server ?
<jnavila> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/testing/files
<jnavila> leads to this error message
#launchpad 2010-09-19
<mvl> hi, I have a question on merge proposals
<mvl> in https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review, it says that on the branches' overview page, there should be a link "Propose for merging into another branch"
<mvl> however, I can't find the link on my branch. How can I propose it for merging?
<lifeless> what page are you looking at ?
<mvl> https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-v/+junk/zconfig-ipv6
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> its a junkcode branch - thats a scratch space, and doesn't support things like merge proposals
<lifeless> AIUI
<mvl> so how can I create one that will support that?
<lifeless> what branch did you want to have your branch merged into ?
<mvl> https://code.launchpad.net/~fdrake/zconfig/trunk
<mvl> perhaps I just push to ~martin-v/zconfig/ipv6?
<mvl> Indeed that seems to work - thanks!
<lifeless> yes, thats how you do it
<mvl> how can I have bzr change the saved push location?
<lifeless> --remember
<mvl> thanks!
<micahg> lifeless: did LP change the way it sends files?  .txt files are now prompting for an external helper
<lifeless> micahg: on private bugs yes
<micahg> lifeless: ah, ok, then is that correct, or should I file a bug?
<persia> Would that persist if a bug was initially private, but made unprivate?
<lifeless> micahg: its a stop-gap, we'll be changing it again in a week or three, and then it will be permitted to be inline again.
<micahg> lifeless: k, so no bug then, right?
<lifeless> micahg: its correct; they are being serfved from the lp.net domain, so to prevent attacks on your LP cookies we set content-disposition:attachment
<lifeless> no bug needed, there's already one about the underlying mechanics
<micahg> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/395960
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 395960 in Launchpad Foundations "proxying user supplied files via the launchpad appserver domain has security and performance issues (affected: 1, heat: 9)" [High,Fix committed]
<lifeless> persia: if the attachments were left 'restricted'
<lifeless> persia: if you've observed this, you can tell - there won't be a redirect when you access it, and it will have cd:attachment
<lifeless> persia: if so, this is a bug - please file it.
<micahg> lifeless: can we have public bug and private attachments yet?
<persia> I've not observed it, just curious.  Easy way to check would be the apport-reported bugs in Ubuntu, but one would presumably want to use bugs submitted on selected dates.
<persia> I'm not sure I'll notice, as my browser tends to treat everything (even on public bugs) from LP as something to either save or launch in an external reader.
<persia> (and doesn't obviously show redirect in the process)
<lifeless> micahg: no, the bug and the attachment privacy is intended to be the same
<micahg> lifeless: oh, ok, well, when we switch a bug from public to private, the attachments change as well now?
<lifeless> micahg: they should yes
<micahg> lifeless: cool
<lifeless> again, if they don't, tis a bug.
<lifeless> they are sadly stored as separate bits
<lifeless> its denormalisedish
<lifeless> I would file a bug, but frankly I don't care until performance is fixed ;)
<persia> And there's a certain advantage to having unfiled bugs: old bugs that weren't important for a while become hard to show as currently important, even as priorities change, just because of their age.
<lifeless> persia: I don't subscribe to that approach :)
<lifeless> if bug reports are recording defects, the age of a report just says how long the defect has existed
<persia> Hrm.  In principle I agree with you.  Tactically, sometimes I find the other effective.
<persia> (but I tend to reserve that tactic for when I also have an underabundance of time)
<lucidfox> So, I've heard about the Opinion status, but it seems like it closes the bug
<micahg> lucidfox: yes, it's a final status
<lucidfox> What status should I use for "I don't feel it's a genuine bug, but I'll change behavior is requested if enough users agree with the original poster"?
<micahg> lucidfox: wouldn't that be a wishlist?
<lucidfox> Well, it's an issue of split opinion on UI design. The bug author wants me to change the UI in a certain way, I think it isn't warranted (so I'm not going to work on it for now), but I'm ready to adhere to the users' wishes if they are on the author's side.
<micahg> lucidfox: you can set it to opinion and subscribe
<micahg> and change it back when you're ready to fix it
<micahg> or mark it triaged with a note in the description
<lucidfox> If I set it to opinion, 95% users browsing the bugtracker won't be able to see it
<persia> Just out of curiosity, is the rationale for why we want "opinion" instead of being able to use "Traiged" and "Won'tFix" on wishlist bugs documented somewhere?
<micahg> lucidfox: so, wishlist/triaged with a disclaimer might make more sense
<persia> Or wishlist/Won'tFix
<lucidfox> Won't Fix will close it too
<persia> Maybe the issue is that we don't have a good way to expose things that need discussion, nor a really good place to discuss them.
<micahg> persia: http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/new-bugs-status-opinion
<lucidfox> Yes, and I sort of agree with the opinion of the commenters: "Do we need yet *another* "ignored" status?"
<persia> Ah, OK.  I'm unsure about the semantics, but I think it's a bug if these don't show in the list by default.
<micahg> persia: well, it's meant to be a final state
<persia> They ought only be ignored by the maintainers of the project that isn't going to address them, and anyone maintaining a project has advanced techniques to preserve precious ignorance in the interest of getting anything done
<persia> micahg, That's the part I don't understand: if discussion is continuing, it ought be moving towards Fix Released or Won't Fix.  If it's not, that's a waste of human thought, and this is one of our greatest resources.
<persia> Nice to have a place to discuss stuff, but if the discussion is intended at the outset to be pointless, I don't see any value to it having existed (and I do see penalties to having the discussion if it is intended to be ignored)
<lucidfox> In Ubuntu, so far, it seems Opinion de facto means "Mark says it will stay this way, move on"
<persia> Which is actively harmful.
<persia> All the folks discussing stuff on the bug would do better to focus on other things, and even if they really, really, really want to address the issue under discussion, to completely ignore that bug, and go do something differently.
<micahg> persia: well, it seems like like it's meant to stay opinion barring a change of heart on the part of the devs, so it's pretty final
<persia> Whereas if "Opinion" was a state intended to wait for consensus, and move forward after some time, it makes sense to use it occasionally.
<lucidfox> Not all developers are equally uptight about their opinions. I, for one, feel ready to cater to the majority of my users even if I personally disagree with them.
<persia> micahg, It's just a matter of how we define the semantics.  If we (and the LP documentors) agree that the status is intended to be temporary whilst discussion occurs, and an alternative to "Incomplete", I think there is value.  Otherwise, how is it better than "Won't Fix" except in the perception of folks reading it?  Same benefit would be gotten by changing the string attached to "Won't Fix"
<micahg> persia: I think that is exactly the point, it's perception
 * persia is *very* opinionated, and won't sway to a majority, but is always happy to be convinced that another viewpoint is either valid or even preferable
<persia> micahg, So, if it's just about semantic perception of "Won't Fix", we are actively destroying the value of our Bug DB by having two different status values.
<persia> Because there's no semantic distinction.
<micahg> persia: and hence the opinion about it on -devel :)
<persia> But I think that some upstreams (like lucidfox) would actively use it as a non-final value.
<persia> And I'm not sure there aren't some bugs where there is a place for this in Ubuntu as well (although we tend to just push upstream, and let the discussion happen there)
<lifeless> lucidfox: opinion would be appropriate for that
<lifeless> lucidfox: 'final until enough people argue' - same as wontfix in that regard :)
<persia> lifeless, Any thoughts on showing "Opinion" bugs in the default lists so that users can more easily find them and participate in those discussions?
<lucidfox> No, it's not. For me, "Won't Fix" means "I'm not going to change it, it's final, move on."
 * persia too
<lucidfox> What I'd like to see is an "open opinion" status that means "I'll change it if enough people ask for it."
<lifeless> persia: hmm, AIU the story, that might help (it would avoid dups)
<persia> lifeless, Oh cool.  Is deryk still the right person to pester about this?
<lifeless> persia: of course; or provide a patch
<lifeless> lucidfox: theres a strong pressure not to have many status values
<persia> Give me a pointer to the right area of code: if I can get a patch before koffice either fails to build again or finishes building, I'll post it.
<lifeless> lucidfox: and instead have just enough buckets to get by, to aid with the learning curve.
<persia> (since it's been a couple weeks that koffice has been doing this, this isn't necessarily a short amount of time)
<lifeless> persia: ah, I don't precisely know; I think there is a set of status that are 'shown by default' and the patch might be as simple as adding it to that set
<lifeless> persia: that set would be in lib/lp/bugs/model/* or bugs/interface/*, in all probability
<persia> That's what I thought.  I'm just not at *all* familiar with the Malone code.
<persia> Ah, cool.  I'll take a look.  Thanks.
<lifeless> persia: grepping for -i FIX_?COMMITTED would be a good start
<persia> You presume I have the code in a place I can grep.  My last checkout is ~9 months old, and on a disused VM, and it took *two days* for me to actually get the code there.
<lifeless> ><
<lifeless> google code search?
<persia> Grabbing subsets of files from loggerhead isn't that bad, just means the usual grep -rin isn't helpful.
<persia> (have I mentioned that I think bzr needs better optimisation for folks with high bandwidth and high latency)
<lifeless> persia: bzr itself handles that ok in all the tests we've tried; there is a firewall that ~ 3 months back james said -may- have kernel issues with long-fat-pipes
<lifeless> we're waiting for confirmation that that is on lucid before investigating further.
<persia> I've never seen more than ~300K/s from bzr on lp:/ trees.  I regularly get ~10Mb/s from other things in the Canonical DC.
<lifeless> which things
<persia> people.ubuntu.com, ports.ubuntu.com cdimage.ubuntu.com, etc.
<lifeless> AIUI various front end servers are in front of this firewall
<lifeless> like cdimage :)
<persia> And probably the others :)
<persia> But still, factor of 30 makes it painful
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> bzr can exceed that, we know that
<lifeless> why its not in this situation is ... perplexing
<persia> With ~300ms latencies?
<lifeless> persia: once it finishes the chatter its one-way streaming
<persia> Ah, hrm.  I can see why it's perplexing.
<persia> (although in my somewhat extreme case, I can usually download and unpack something from archive.ubuntu.com faster than I can complete the bzr chatter to loggerhead)
<persia> For most packages, 6 times back&forth, assuming no transmission time (short messages),and no processing time is too long.
<persia> And bzr seems to be 8-10.
<lifeless> anyhow
<persia> (not that I'd complain if the 10 happened in 5 seconds or so)
<persia> Yeah, completely off-topic: back to the patch :)
<lifeless> I'm aware of it, but its not top rung yet.
<lifeless> one thing that I'm very excited about is a 2.5 second reduction in handshake time for bzr connections
<lifeless> thats coming up soon
<persia> What is that 2.5s?  processing time?  transit times?  processor idle?
<lifeless> python load time
<persia> Oh, heh, that will be nice.
<persia> lucidfox, Bug #642637
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 642637 in Launchpad Bugs "Opinion should be visible by default (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642637
<lucidfox> Danke
 * lucidfox subscribes
<persia> No, thank you for raising the issue (and lifeless for identifying the offending code).  The patch itself is trivial.
<mdke> hi there. I can't seem to push to LP
<mdke> matt@matt-laptop:~/ubuntu-docs/maverick$ bzr push lp:ubuntu-docs/maverick
<mdke> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Couldn't resolve host 'xmlrpc.launchpad.net' [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<mdke> is this a problem on my end or have others seen it?
<mdke> actually, looks like an issue with my internet connection, nm
<lucidfox> Is there some kind of magic string that the Launchpad translation manager will automatically translate into the language name?
<lucidfox> either in English or in that language itself
<JamUnix> a question: I deleted my old Launchpad GPG key to sign the Code of Conduct in 2005 and add a new last night ..... should remove the code of conduct and strong (with the old key )???? and sign again with the new key that newly added launchpad
<lucidfox> JamUnix> No need to
<fta> would it be possible to re-allocate a few lpia builders to clear up the queue? i've been waiting for more than a week for some builds to even start
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev/+packages
<lifeless> fta: please use the question system
<lifeless> let me know the # and I'll point a sysadmin at it
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<wgrant> fta: The build queue looks pretty much empty now.
<wgrant> Although it was bad last week.
<micahg> yeah, if there was just 1 more lpia builder, it would be < 24 hrs
<fta> wgrant, indeed, but just 2 lpia builders for the last 10 days, that clearly not enough
<fta> +'s
<wgrant> fta: Oh, you want more builders *on* lpia.
<wgrant> That's easy for an admin to do.
<fta> i should drop some dists, but i still needs some stats to decide how many users i'll break
<fta> -s
<wgrant> I need to check why the stats script still isn't running.
<fta> that was bug 139855
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 139855 in Soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage (affected: 29, heat: 214)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<mtaylor> mmm. launchpad down?
<mwhudson> mtaylor: which bit?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: seems to be back - I'm gonna blame my internets
<lifeless> mtaylor: rolling reboots just now
<lifeless> mtaylor: what error did you encounter?
<lifeless> so that I can make sure we have a bug to make this seamless
<mtaylor> lifeless: well, I tried doing an apt-get update with ppas in my sources.list and those were all missing
<mtaylor> lifeless: then I tried to get to my drizzle bug list, and that just hung
<mtaylor> lifeless: so then I stopped trying things
<mtaylor> lifeless:  oh - ppa apt sources still not reachable
<lifeless> ok, that one we know about
<lifeless> SPOF at the moment - its a somewhat large dataset, all the PPAs.
<mtaylor> fair enough
<wgrant> It's a bit sad, since it has an awful lot of automated clients.
<mtaylor> lifeless: I have _NO_ idea how that bit of the architecture works, but does that bit need to be dynamic? seems like http://ppa.launchpad.net/yorba/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/i18n/Translation-en.bz2 could just be a static file on a bank of web servers that rolling upgrades wouldn't need to care about?
 * mtaylor likes tossing out solutions without fully understanding problems
<wgrant> There's not much to the architecture...
<lifeless> mtaylor: its the data seize
<lifeless> mtaylor: *size*
<wgrant> Sounds like the librarian.
<lifeless> won't fit on the bulk volume machines; long term stuff is being done.
<mtaylor> lifeless: well, I get that there's a lot of data there, but when you roll out new launchpad code, what needs to be restarted that would cause Translation-en.bz2 to be unreachable?
<mtaylor> ok
<lifeless> mtaylor: the kernel.
<mtaylor> ah - and I'm guessing it's not just duplicated and sharded across bunches of dumb-ass web server cloud server machines
 * mtaylor will butt out ...
<lifeless> right, because the dataset is too large without sharding and we dont' have sharding on this thing
<mwhudson> mtaylor: ppa.lp.net is back now
<mtaylor> mwhudson: w00t. thanks
<coryclaxon> Anyone know why the PPA servers are down?
<jpds> coryclaxon: They're back now.
<mtaylor> coryclaxon: they should be back
<coryclaxon> oh ok
<coryclaxon> ty
#launchpad 2011-09-12
<michaelh1> Hi there.  launchpadlib loging against staging seems to be broken with a gateway timeout.  Any ideas?
<wgrant> michaelh1: staging's down at the moment.
<michaelh1> wgrant: ta.  Any ETA?
<wgrant> michaelh1: Not really. Could you use qastaging? It's likely to be a little more reliable.
<michaelh1> wgrant: I'm looking for a sandbox to write to.  Does qastaging throw away its data like staging?
<wgrant> We generally manually erase it every couple of months.
<wgrant> But it's not automated like staging.
<michaelh1> OK.  But it's a different database to production and emails etc don't go out?
<wgrant> Yup.
<michaelh1> Ta.
<cheako>  I don't know what email address my account used https://launchpad.net/~mmestnik Can some one please send me an email or tell me the address I need to use for the login screen?
<wgrant> cheako: It's @nagios.com
<cheako> wgrant: thx.
<cheako> Can I get locked out for too many failed login attempts?
<wgrant> Not easily.
<cheako> Yay!  I'm in.
<cheako> Thank you a mess.
<wgrant> Excellent.
<mrevell> Hello
<wgrant> We're about to go down for a couple of minutes for a database upgrade.
<wgrant> http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/fast-down-time
<mvo> hello
<wgrant> And we're back.
<mvo> wgrant: so apt-ftparchive is hanging when writing out the Translations-en ? do you have access to the machien ? did it actually write anything at all?
<mvo> wgrant: any chance to get a strace of what its doing?
<wgrant> mvo: It's reproducible locally. Can we take this to #launchpad-dev in a couple of minutes, once I've finished post-deployment checks?
<mvo> wgrant: sure, thanks. I will fire up a lucid vm and see what I find there, good that its reproducable at least
<wgrant> mvo: May be specific to our config, of course. I can give you that if it's not trivially reproducible.
<wgrant> It works fine on oneiric.
<odony> Hello everyone! Is there a help contact now?
<wgrant> odony: I don't think there is a specific contact right now, but ask your question and someone will answer if they can.
<odony> We have someone sending LinkedIn invitations as bug comments - could we remove these comments? Comment #7 on bug 715570
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715570 in OpenERP Addons "purchase invoices OpenERP 6.0.1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715570
<wgrant> odony: Could you file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, with links to the offending comments?
<wgrant> odony: If it continues to be a problem, we can suspend their account until they stop. But it seems to have stopped already.
<odony> wgrant: sure, I'll do that, didn't know it was the proper procedure :) Thanks!
<odony> wgrant: presumably this person asked LinkedIn to send an invitation to all his address book, I guess that would be a one-shot thing
<wgrant> Let's hope.
<odony> wgrant: here we go - question #170879  - is that correct?
<odony> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/
<odony> wgrant: err https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/170879  sorry
<wgrant> odony: That's fine, thanks.
<wgrant> odony: Someone should get to it in a few hours.
<odony> wgrant: perfect, thanks for your help
<gour> what is the procedure for removing projects/groups at launchpad?
<wgrant> gour: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<gour> wgrant: thank you
<adeuring> wgrant: I'll start a bit later, but gnerally, sey
<adeuring> yes...
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ams_cs> is the current lack of diffs on merge proposals a known problem ... or is it just happening to me?
<ams_cs> example: https://code.launchpad.net/~ams-codesourcery/gcc-linaro/merge-from-fsf-20110906-4.5/+merge/74213
<ams_cs> 6 days and still no diff ....
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<adeuring> deryck: cool, thanks!
<h00k> Greetings! I just got a 'Please Try Again' page in Launchpad, when trying to 'Contact all members' in the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo.
<h00k> It told me to check back in if it happens.
<h00k> But apparently it send the mail...twice now ;)
<deryck> h00k, did you get an OOPS number in the email or web page?
<h00k> deryck: no, just http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/687656/
<deryck> h00k, can you try to reload again?  and what URL is this?
<h00k> deryck: it was: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin/+contactuser
<h00k> deryck: if I reload it, it actually sends another copy of the email, so I don't want to annoy the LoCo members ;)
<h00k> deryck: so, it's sending out the mail, it's just not...redirecting me or something
<deryck> ah, ok.
<deryck> I'm sure we have a bug for this.  Looking to see....
<h00k> whatever it does after you 'post' the contact-submission form
<deryck> We have bug 735992.  Hard to know for sure if it's the same or not without an OOPS.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 735992 in Launchpad itself "Person:+contactuser timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735992
<deryck> h00k, thanks for letting us know, though.
<h00k> deryck: I just went to report a bug (via apport), and the page that opened gave me two confirmation boxes the emails had sent, along with the box that said it's processing the new crash data
<deryck> ok
<pfefferz> howdy
<pfefferz> I'm trying to assign a bug
<pfefferz> and I launchpad can't locate the person
<pfefferz> asac, pfefferz, andy-warmcat all can't be located
<deryck> pfefferz, you mean the little picker widget that comes up to search for someone can't find the person, i.e. says no matches found?
<pfefferz> yeah
<pfefferz> I'm on this bug:
<pfefferz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-android/+bug/845642
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 845642 in Linaro Android "ADB does not work on beagle-11.09-release build 2" [Critical,New]
<pfefferz> And I click Unassigned
<pfefferz> and put in
<TheEvilPhoenix> is LP lagging for any of you?
<pfefferz> andy-warmcat
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm getting semi-horrid lag
<pfefferz> and I see andy-warmcat
<pfefferz> No items matched "andy-warmcat".
<pfefferz> https://launchpad.net/~andy-warmcat
<pfefferz> exists
<pfefferz> same thing happens with asac
<pfefferz> https://launchpad.net/~asac
<nigelb> pfefferz: oh hai!
 * nigelb looks as well.
<nigelb> pfefferz: Works for me.
<nigelb> oh wait.
<nigelb> I see what you mean.
<pfefferz> is this a known issue?
<sinzui> pfefferz, nigelb, does the assign me link in the picker work?
<nigelb> Let me check on qastaging.
<pfefferz> yeah
<nigelb> Oh. Picker on bug assigning is not finding names.
<nigelb> I can reproduce on other projects (launchpad)
<sinzui> nigelb, pfefferz the picker works for me. I can search for you or nigelb and find people. I think this is an issue where the feature flags enable operations for testers, but cripple other users
<sinzui> pfefferz, nigelb, can either of you provide the bug and task you are trying to assign to
<pfefferz> Trying to assign https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-android/+bug/845642
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 845642 in Linaro Android "ADB does not work on beagle-11.09-release build 2" [Critical,New]
<pfefferz> to Andy Green
<sinzui> nigelb, consider that you cannot assign someone to a bug that affects a target your do not control
<pfefferz> https://launchpad.net/~andy-warmcat
<sinzui> nigelb, for example. I cannot assign anyone but my self and my teams to an ubuntu bug since I am not an Ubuntu owner/driver/supervisor
<nigelb> let me try a bug in a project I maintain.
<nigelb> sinzui: OH, ok.
<nigelb> *now* I understand.
<sinzui> nigelb, the old search let you find someone, then gave you an error saying they were invalid :)
<nigelb> THis makes sense in so many ways, except for the odd fallouts :)
<nigelb> sinzui: I wonder if we could give that as a feedback instead of the "not found".
<nigelb> I couldn't find myself for a launchpad bug.
<sinzui> pfefferz, you are not a in a linaro-android role. You can only assign yourself via the link, or your teams via search.
<pfefferz> pfefferz, but I am, I thought
<sinzui> The text "Select a team of which you are a member" could explain who can be searched
<pfefferz> sure
<nigelb> Hrm Zach is on the ~linaro-drivers who are drivers for linaro-android.
<sinzui> pfefferz, https://launchpad.net/~andy-warmcat/+participation does not list either team listed on https://launchpad.net/linaro-android
<pfefferz> sinzui, cool, thanks for the clarification
<sinzui> pfefferz, I am reporting a bug. I I think we can fix the instructions to make it clear
<pfefferz> cool
<pfefferz> alternatively, you could just make it possible to assign bugs regardless of group membership
<sinzui> pfefferz, No
<sinzui> pfefferz, we will not entertain security/privacy/spam intrusions.
<pfefferz> sure...
<pfefferz> though you can subscribe someone else
<pfefferz> so its not all that different
<fbond> Hi.  I'm getting an error branching from LP using bzr:
<fbond> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/maverick/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xserver-xorg-video-nouveau.maverick
<fbond> bzr: ERROR: Revision {james.westby@ubuntu.com-20100222213209-30nck2ilnyuk8u9v} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(<bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin object at 0x9121e8c>))".
<fbond> Any ideas?
<deryck> fbond, I would guess the branch is in a bad state somehow.  I'm not completely sure, though.
 * deryck looks around the room for bzr experts.....
<deryck> or maybe james_w knows whats up with that branch?
<james_w> I don't
<deryck> ok, thanks
<james_w> I think that's the second branch in that state though
<james_w> fbond, would you file a bzr bug please?
<deryck> yeah, that's probably the best way to handle it.
<fbond> james_w: Sure thing.
<fbond> james_w: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/848064
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 848064 in Bazaar "Revision not present branching from LP" [Undecided,New]
<deryck> abentley, hi.  irc tag. :)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> deryck: sure thing
<idnar> it looks like https://code.launchpad.net/~jjacobs/pymeta/generate-parser-stdin is "stuck", anyone know what's up with that?
<lifeless> idnar: looks like abentley is on help contact and also is a great person to help with such an issue ;)
<idnar> okay ;)
<idnar> I just happened to notice the problem when I was browsing some old branches
<abentley> idnar: I don't know what's up with that, because we don't keep logs around from 2010.  However, you can encourage launchpad to re-attempt scanning the branch by pushing to it.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-09-13
<nigelb> We've noticed that mails sent via https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-user-days/+contactuser are not reaching us. Any clue what's happening?
<wgrant> nigelb: cjohnston isn't getting them?
<wgrant> (non-member emails go to the owner)
<nigelb> Oh, only cjohnston gets them?
<nigelb> AHH.
<mrevell> Morning
<wgrant> We're about to go down for a couple of minutes for another DB upgrade.
<wgrant> And we're back.
<ramana> Are diffs on merge requests broken at the minute ?
<OdyX> Hmm. Is the "launchpad has ugly fonts under konqueror" thing known
<wgrant> ramana: We just had a database upgrade, so they may have been delayed by a few minutes for a while.
<wgrant> ramana: Has it appeared now?
<wgrant> OdyX: Do you have a screenshot?
<OdyX> wgrant: http://azrael.raboud.homelinux.org/~didier/temp/ugly_launchpad.png
<OdyX> .oO(Not that I dislike italic-bold Comic Sans'like stuff, eh)
<wgrant> That's quite impressive.
<wgrant> Looks like it is utterly failing at handling webfonts sensibly :(
<wgrant> Which version of Konqueror?
<wgrant> I've never seen anything handle it quite so terribly.
<wgrant> And this includes IE7-9 :)
<OdyX> wgrant: 4.6.5 , on Qt 4.
<OdyX> 4.7.3; Debian Sid.
<wgrant> Could you report a bug at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug, please? Attach screenshots and that same version information.
<OdyX> wgrant: consider that done.
<wgrant> It looks like it's using the last font style that we request from Google.
<wgrant> 700 italic
<nigelb> Oh, ew.
<wgrant> http://saveandrewgarib.com/200911/articles/550-webfonts_and_ies_stifling_practices
<nigelb> That sounds like something I did.
<wgrant> "Seems like there’s a problem in KHTML and webfonts. You can see in the code above that the bold version of Effloresce is listed last. That’s causing Konqueror to render all Effloresce text bold."
<wgrant> I wonder if we can hack around it by listing normal last.
<OdyX> #848778
<nigelb> If I can reproduce, I'll pick the bug
 * nigelb raises fists at KDE. 190 MB ?!?
<nigelb> bug 848778
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 848778 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad has ugly fonts under Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848778
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<deryck> abentley, pitching it to you.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> deryck: caught it.
<JonOomph> Hi! I am trying to test a LaunchPad recipe using the command "bzr dailydeb openshot.recipe working-dir".  It generates a folder inside the working-dir with "{" and "}" characters.  Is there a way to configure the name of the "temporary" build folder?  On of my build steps (xml2po) breaks with "{" and "}" in the path. Thanks!
<abentley> JonOomph: What folder is it generating?
<JonOomph> abentley, the name of the folder it creates is "openshot-{debupstream}+{revno}+{revno:packaging}"
<JonOomph> Or, more specifically working-dir/openshot-{debupstream}+{revno}+{revno:packaging}
<abentley> JonOomph: No, there is no way to prevent that folder from being created in that location.
<abentley> JonOomph: Perhaps you can delete it as one of your build steps?
<JonOomph> abentley: Yep, that's what I'm trying now.  Thanks!
<JonOomph> I have 1 more recipe-based question
<JonOomph> In the Debian changelog, it puts my identity as: -- Jonathan <jonathan@jonathanubuntu64>  Tue, 13 Sep 2011 14:06:00 -0500
<JonOomph> Which is not correct.  Any thoughts on how to tell the recipe what to use?
<bulldog98> JonOomph: set DEBMAIL
<bulldog98> s/DEBMAIL/DEBEMAIL/
<bulldog98> and DEBFULLNAME
<JonOomph> Would I set this in my recipe script?  Will LaunchPad use it's own value?
<JonOomph> I'll play around the DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME.  Thanks!
<JonOomph> If my recipe makes use of the "run" command, will I be able to use the recipe on LaunchPad?  Or will I need to just setup a scheduled task on my computer (which uses my recipe)?  The goal is to have a daily built PPA.  Thanks!
<abentley> JonOomph: Launchpad supplies values for that.
<abentley> JonOomph: No, we do not support the "run" command.
<JonOomph> thanks!
<Odd-rationale> Quick question. How much storage space to I get on my personal bzr branches? Thanks!
<jelmer> Odd-rationale: hi
<jelmer> Odd-rationale: If I remember correctly there is a fair use limit.
<Odd-rationale> jelmer: OK. Thanks. I'm not planning on putting any huge projects on there. But just wanted to know what the limits are.
<abentley> Odd-rationale: I don't think there is a limit on bzr branches.
<bil21al> can any body tell me how to unsubcribe the ubunut questions emails???
<bil21al> ubuntu
<abentley> bil21al: I don't think it's possible to subscribe to the questions for an entire distribution.
<james_w> hi,
<james_w> I'm getting a consistent timeout trying to register a merge proposal
<james_w> when I registered a similar one a few minutes ago with no problem
<james_w> is there perhaps a known bug that I may be falling foul of with a workaround
<james_w> OOPS-2082AU857
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2082AU857
<james_w> hmm, maybe bug 793830
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 793830 in Launchpad itself "Branch:+register-merge time out due to substring matching many tables" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793830
<james_w> as I'm not using the dev focus branch
<james_w> ok, seems to be that bug
<james_w> the workaround was for someone else to propose the merge, someone that had the branch as a saved target and so didn't need to hit that search
<yshavit> hi all, I'm trying to set up a sandbox lp env with the built-in bzr support. I'm told (in the lp page) that I should push using "bzr push --use-existing lp://qastaging/ysbear1", but bzr then throws an error about an invalid url supplied to transport. Am I doing something wrong?
<yshavit> (and apologies if this should go to the bzr people, please let me know if so)
<wgrant> yshavit: Sounds like you're running an old version of bzr.
<wgrant> It's only know about qastaging since 2.4 or so.
<yshavit> wgrant: ah, yeah, I'm on 2.2.4. Most recent on Ubuntu 10.04 :-\
<yshavit> wgrant: upgraded from the bzr ppa, it works like a charm now. Thanks for your help!
<wgrant> yshavit: Excellent.
#launchpad 2011-09-14
<andy7534211> so i made a PPA, but it was the first one i've made and it got all goofed up
<andy7534211> so then i deleted it so i could re-create it from scratch
<andy7534211> except launchpad kind of acted like i deleted it, but really didn't because it still shows up and i can't create a new one with the same name?
<andy7534211> is there any way to *actually* delete it, or does it do that automatically after a week or so?
<maxb_> andy7534211: No... it never gets deleted. Sorry.
<wgrant> PPA deletion as it stands now exists mainly to let people rename their accounts.
<wgrant> It could be taken further, but there wasn't an urgent need.
<wgrant> And it's a lot harder to do a full deletion.
<andy7534211> hm, and no way to rename or move the deleted ppa?
<wgrant> Sadly not. It would be easy to automatically rename them to something else upon deletion, if you file a bug requesting that.
<andy7534211> alright
<wgrant> It's all pretty complicated, as we have to deal with stuff on disk under ppa.launchpad.net, as well as copies to and from other PPAs.
<wgrant> So unrestricted deleting/renaming is problematic.
<wgrant> But once the deletion is complete, we can automatically rename to something that's unlikely to conflict.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<andy7534211> file against "Launchpad itself"?
<wgrant> That's the one.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<andy7534211> wgrant: would it also be easy to just recreate/reactivate the ppa?
<wgrant> andy7534211: Ummm, sort of. It will work if you add /+edit to the URL and turn the Publish and Enabled flags back on.
<wgrant> It's not supported, but it will work.
<andy7534211> yikes, that was easy.. i think
<mrevell> Hi
<dpm> morning henninge, could you give me a hand with language packs? It seems that the Oneiric language pack exports from last Thursday and yesterday didn't happen -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+language-packs
<dpm> or jtv? ^
<jtv> dpm: I'm more or less committed for the rest of the day I'm afraid.  :/
<dpm> jtv, no worries, thanks
<dpm> if anyone else could give a hand, that'd be great. We're nearing the second beta and it would be good to have working language packs
<henninge> dpm: did you request a full language pack?
<wgrant> henninge, dpm: Do you know when it was running?
<wgrant> If it takes several or 24 hours, that's going to be difficult to do except over weekends.
<henninge> wgrant: it starts at 22 utc
<henninge> because of the roll-outs?
<dpm> wgrant, henninge, I did not request a full export (the checkbox is not ticked on that page ^)
<wgrant> Right, the DB disappears for 2 minutes every couple of days.
<dpm> the two exports that are missing are delta exports, which do not take as near as long as full exports (which iirc take ~16 hours)
<henninge> dpm: it does not really matter, the db reloads will kill it anyway.
<wgrant> Ah, I see two failed langpack runs here...
<wgrant> Let me see..
<henninge> yes, just found them, too.
<wgrant> DisconnectionError: server closed the connection unexpectedly
<wgrant> As expected.
<wgrant> Interesting.
<wgrant> Looks like they'd been going for 16.5 hours?
<henninge> dpm, wgrant: the last full export was quite a while ago
<henninge> so, the delta will be quite large.
<wgrant> So, if you'd requested one yesterday it would probably have been OK, since we (unpredictably) didn't have downtime tonight.
<wgrant> If they take less than 48 hours, the weekend should be safe...
<henninge> the last deta only took 8 hours
<henninge> wgrant: they are on a schedule
<henninge> dpm: can you please file a bug to make the language pack export restartable? It needs to be able to pick up where it left off.
<henninge> Not sure that is easily possible, though.
<dpm> wgrant, exports happen automatically on a cron job - https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule. Full exports need to be requested through that page ^, but are also started according to the schedule
<dpm> henninge, sure, give me a minute. However, what changed recently? Scheduled delta exports used to work until last week at least
<henninge> dpm: last week we started to restart the database a few times a week.
<henninge> wgrant: but we have a fairly fixed time for when that happens, right?
<henninge> jtv: do you remember the specific reason to star language pack export at 22 UTC?
<dpm> hm, so what can we do to ensure the langpacks are exported in the meantime, assuming that the bug to restart langpacks might take a while to get fixed?
<henninge> I think the quickest solution would be to have them start right after the database restart window.
<jtv> henninge: it used to be later, but we moved it forward a bit to ensure that it completed before langpack-o-matic runs.
<henninge> ok, but we could move langpack-o-matic, too
<jtv> We can if needed, yes, but it involves coordinating across teams.
<henninge> jtv, dpm: when and where does langpack-o-matic run? Who controls that?
<wgrant> henninge: 0830UTC
<dpm> henninge, it's on the schedule ^
<wgrant> henninge: That's fastdowntime.
<henninge> right
<wgrant> The window is 0830-0835
<wgrant> We do occasionally run a minute over.
<dpm> henninge, pitti or myself can adjust the langpack-o-matic runs
<henninge> so if we start at 9UTC and the runs take under 23 hours, we are safe.
<henninge> wgrant: that's ok ;-)
<wgrant> "The timing is chosen so we hit the times when we usually expect the lowest load. Most of the translation work happens in Europe, South America and Asia, and 22:00 UTC should mean less load on LP due to translation activity. With DB slaves, though, this is probably not something we should worry about."
<wgrant> Given that we are well under DB capacity, I agree with the last sentence.
<dpm> wgrant, henninge - ok, so you suggest we should move the start times for the language pack export jobs in LP and adjust the langpack-o-matic builds accordingly?
<wgrant> That would be my recommendation, but I'd also strongly suggest prioritisation of optimisations :)
<henninge> yes, that is the only short-term solution I can see.
<henninge> wgrant: come again? ;)
<wgrant> henninge: You have two days left, you can do it!
<henninge> ha!
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> 48 hours should be just about enough :P
<henninge> dpm: I will have to relocate now but will go about moving the jobs when I am back online.
<dpm> thanks henninge, here's bug 849829
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 849829 in Launchpad itself "Language pack exports need to be restartable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849829
<dpm> wgrant, could you confirm if the langpack export started yesterday at 22:00UTC is still running?
<wgrant> dpm: If one started, it should be running.
<nigelb> Wasn't there downtime today?
<wgrant> We didn't interrupt them 1.5 hours ago.
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> buildbot was broken, so we couldn't deploy.
<wgrant> I don't have a failure email from yesterday's, either.
<wgrant> So it is probably still running.
<wgrant> a LOSA could confirm.
<dpm> how do I get a losa to confirm?
<wgrant> LOSA ping: could you please check if there's a language-pack-exporter.py from yesterday still running on loganberry?
<jtv> wgrant: you're thinking #-ops
<wgrant> Oh?
<wgrant> LOSAs live here too, and taking the discussion to -ops hardly seems productive.
<mthaddon> wgrant: no lang pack export running on loganberry or ackee
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> Maybe it finished.
<wgrant> I don't have an error email.
<wgrant> Thanks mthaddon.
<dpm> thanks mthaddon
<mthaddon> np
<dpm> wgrant, not sure it finished, it's not listed in there: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+language-packs
<wgrant> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689029/
<wgrant> Yesterday's run was for natty.
<dpm> wgrant, ah, yes I confused the build day with the export day. I was thinking of Oneiric, so it seems the Oneiric export on Monday was interrupted and didn't happen
<wgrant> dpm: Right, there have been interruptions at 0830UTC every weekday since last Thursday, except today.
<wgrant> Amusingly enough, today was the one day it would have been OK.
<dpm> oh well...
<Sweetsha1k> is there an easy way to query launchpad for an upstream bug (i.e. 'also affects project')
<Sweetsha1k> ?
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> matsubara: branch scanner oopes aren't showing up in the oops viewer, e.g. OOPS-2076SMS9, OOPS-2075SMS15, OOPS-2075SMS17
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2076SMS9
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2075SMS15
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2075SMS17
<matsubara> abentley, yep, danilos told me about it yesterday. I'm still debugging the issue and filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/oops-tools/+bug/849446 for it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 849446 in OOPS Tools "dir_finder script not finding some oops directories" [Undecided,New]
<abentley> matsubara: great.
<abentley> matsubara: you know that they moved the branch scanner to ackee recently, right?
<matsubara> abentley, nope. that shouldn't be a problem though. it's likely there's a bug in the dir_finder script which is making it fail to find the new directories
<danilos> matsubara, fwiw, could the problem be the fact there are "duplicate" directories for the same OOPS type (i.e. loganberry-bzr-syncd/branch-scanner and ackee-bzrsyncd/branch-scanner)?
<matsubara> danilos, not sure. the dir_finder code isn't supposed to take that into account
<deryck> over to you, abentley.....
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> deryck: ack
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<head_victim> Is there anyway to reset the quota for direct contact of other launchpad users?
<head_victim> I'm contacting several users on behalf of a team and need to contact 4 more :/
#launchpad 2011-09-15
<mwhudson> launchpad doesn't do any js drag and drop yet does it?
<wgrant> mwhudson: None.
<ronin___> Hi
<ronin___> Could you help me about launchpad.net is resterict for Iranian people or not?
<ronin___> When I want access to launchpad, I can't
<ronin___> anybody can help me?
<stub> ronin___: Launchpad is available to everyone.
<ronin___> stub: but when I wanna access to it, I can't
<stub> ronin___: Problems are not at the Launchpad end. Launchpad is SSL only, so if that might have got it put on some filters.
<ronin___> stub: do you have any suggestion?
<ronin___> stub: unlikely Iran has a filter, before I use yourfreedom for access to launchpad
<ronin___> but nowadays Iran gov decide to close the VPN port
<mrevell> Hey up?
<stub> ronin___: I can't help diagnose connection issues sorry. Its standard HTTPS / SSL stuff at the Launchpad end.
<ronin___> when I ping the launchpad.net I've got the reply but when I want access by browser I've got This webpage is not available
<tsimpson> ronin___: then something is blocking you connecting to Launchpad over https, but there's nothing that can be done about it on the launchpad.net end
<lifeless> ronin___: we don't filter at our end
<ronin___> thank you all
<alkisg> I'm receiving message because I'm indirectly subscribed to the  Ubuntu Documentation Project Team: Alkis Georgopoulos → Edubuntu Council → Edubuntu Website → Edubuntu Documentation Team → Ubuntu Documentation Project Team
<alkisg> Can I somehow configure launchpad to not send me those messages, without unsubscribing from edubuntu?
<alkisg> (I'm mainly talking about mails for launchpad bugs related to the docs team)
<Sweetshark> is there a way to query launchpad for a machine readable bug list?
<wgrant> Sweetshark: https://help.launchpad.net/API
<Sweetshark> wgrant: thanks
<nigelb> Related reading, launchpadlib.
<Sweetshark> wgrant, nigelb: How do I get a list of bug filed against "openoffice.org (Ubuntu)" with that? I guess it works somehow from project->task->bug ...
<wgrant> Sweetshark: That's the openoffice.org source package in Ubuntu.
<wgrant> So, something like lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSourcePackage(name='openoffice.org').searchTasks()
<Sweetshark> wgrant: i tries something like lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSourcePackage(name='openoffice.org').searchTasks(status="New") but I still get  timeout errrors
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<alkisg> Hi, I'm receiving launchpad bug notifications from the Ubuntu Documentation Project Team because I'm indirectly subscribed to it: Alkis Georgopoulos → Edubuntu Council → Edubuntu Website → Edubuntu Documentation Team → Ubuntu Documentation Project Team
<alkisg> Can I somehow configure launchpad to not send me those emails, without unsubscribing from edubuntu?
<jml> alkisg: if it's bug mail, you can go to the project that you're getting mail from and change your mail subscription there
<alkisg> jml, it's not just one project, I'm getting bug mails for all the bugs where the Ubuntu Documentation Project Team gets subscribed
<alkisg> Currently that's about 50 mails per day...
<adeuring> alkisg: the mails you receive have at the bottom a link to a oage where you can configure the subscription
<adeuring> s/oage/page/
<alkisg> adeuring: that's still a per-project link
<alkisg> So I'd need to do that for dozens of projects, and keep doing it as new bugs arrive
<alkisg> And, I'd lose notifications about those projects that I actually care about (i.e. not related to docs)
<alkisg> "You received this bug notification because you are a (*indirect*) member of Ubuntu Documentation Project Team, which is subscribed to the bug report." ==> so I'd like to be able to cancel the bug mail that comes from that subscription....
<alkisg> *team subscription, not bug subscription
<adeuring> right...
<alkisg> OK - I was just checking if that functionality existed and I failed to see it - thank you guys.
<adeuring> alkisg: I am still thinking about it... But I'm afraid that there is not yet a proper way. But I understand quite well that the amount of mails you are recieving is really annoying. Would you mind to file a bug about it?
<alkisg> Sure, in which subsystem? launchpad itself?
<adeuring> alkisg: yes, in LP itself.
<alkisg> Thank you
<wgrant> alkisg: Many consider it bad practice to subscribe teams to bugs (particularly when they're involved in large hierarchies like this), unless they have a mailing list and contact address set up.
<wgrant> For just this reason.
<wgrant> It makes mail really hard to manage.
<alkisg> Yeah :(
<adeuring> It seems to me that a five-level indirection of subscriptions should not cause mail notifications...
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/850901
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 850901 in Launchpad itself "Feature request: disable bug notifications per team" [Undecided,New]
<adeuring> alkisg: thanks!
<alkisg> Thank you :)
<Sweetshark> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/690014/ <= any reason why the text is ignored? Does the whitespace in front of the => cause trouble (via email interface)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bjsnider> is there a way i can upload to a ppa without typing in a password first?
<bigjools> what is prompting you for a password?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i think he means the  sftp passcodes
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/sftp/ftp/
<bigjools> there are no passwords for ftp, it's anonymous
<bigjools> I suspect it's the GPG passphrase
<bjsnider> ftp asks me for a password and then doesn't care what i type in
<bjsnider> i'd also like to not have to unlock anything to use sftp
<bjsnider> this machine is secure
<bigjools> if you use dput it doesn't ask for a password
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<bjsnider> yes it does
<bigjools> then you have it configured wrongly
<bigjools> what are you uploading to?
<bjsnider> is there a way i can upload using sftp and not have to type in a password?
<bigjools> what are you uploading to?
<bjsnider> a ppa
<bigjools> what command are you using to upload?
<bjsnider> dput ppaname *changes
<bigjools> and you configured ppaname in your .dput.cf?
<bigjools> if you are using karmic or higher you can just do: dput ppa:launchpadid/ppaname changes
<bigjools> if you want to use SFTP look here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1738
<bjsnider> bigjools, so adding the colon and launchpadid stops the unlock request?
<bigjools> what unlock request?
<bigjools> is that something different to the ftp password?
<bjsnider> if i use sftp as the method, i get a request to unlock something first
<bjsnider> maybe the keyring
<bigjools> passphrase on your ssh key?
<bjsnider> ok, maybe that's it
<bjsnider> when i use ftp it asks for "launchpadid@ppa.launchpad.net password:"
<bjsnider> i just hit enter and it continues
<bigjools> please paste me a copy of your screen for that, and your .dput.cf
<bjsnider> i've been using this dput.cf successfully for years, so i doubt there's anything wrong with it
<bigjools> I can't help you unless you help me
<bjsnider> i think bzr-builddeb is responsible for this
<bjsnider> fixed this issue by changing to login = anonymous
<bigjools> so there was a problem with your dut.cf then
<bigjools> dput.cf even
<bjsnider> i must have changed that part of it when i switched to sftp because of this alleged router bug
<bjsnider> my router is as expensive as they come, so i hate to think there's a bug in it
<bigjools> you don't need an explicit target defined for PPA uploads
<bigjools> the system dput.cf has one
<bigjools> but that FAQ shows you how to add an extra one for SFTP
<Sweetshark> so, I just submitted a bulk change to launchpad via email and the comments for the change were ignored. Is there an easy way to post a comment to multiple bugs via email?
<Sweetshark> or do I need to use launchpadlib?
<Sweetshark> (which feels rather cumbersome to me)
<deryck> Sweetshark, you'll need the api for that.
<Sweetshark> deryck: k
<deryck> abentley, over to you for IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<aber> hey, I have a package recipe, that from time to time fails, but I have no idea, what the problem is.
<aber> https://code.launchpad.net/~widelands-dev/+recipe/widelands-daily
<aber> *fails to upload and says the file already exits, despite I have the revision inside the version string.
<mgariepy> hi, is there a way to disable bug mail notification from some team and not other?
<Daviey> Is it not possible to open a task with no package, if there are already tasks with packages on the same bug?
<abentley> mgariepy: I don't think there is.
<abentley> Daviey: tasks have either a package or a project.  Do you mean opening a task with a project?
<mgariepy> abentley, ok thanks for your answer :)
<Daviey> abentley: I want a Ubuntu bug, with no source package.  There are already 2 x tasks with Ubuntu packages, but i need a third one for a package that is TBD.
<abentley> deryck: Can you answer this one? ^^
 * deryck looks....
<deryck> Daviey, you can't open a task against Ubuntu without a package, once there is an Ubuntu task already.  sorry.
<Daviey> sucks2beme
<kiko> Daviey, when you say it's tbd what is the specific situation?
<nigelb> I'm guessing package is yet to be uploaded.
<Daviey> kiko: It's a NEW package, so cannot mark a task against it.
<Daviey> nigelb: bingo.
<kiko> that's kinda bong
<deryck> Daviey, I can't find a bug for this situation.  Can you open one against launchpad explaining all this?
<Daviey> deryck: wilco.
<astraljava> Hi folks, I never created a new branch in LP before, but now that I made one under ~ubuntustudio-dev (a team in which I belong to), it has +junk in it, which is a tad inpropriate. How to get rid of it?
<flacoste> astraljava: create a project and push the branch to it
<flacoste> Launchpad is very project-centric
<flacoste> and our story for incubation (growing from a small branch to a proper "project") is very poor
<astraljava> flacoste: But it should be under ubuntustudio project, I believe.
<flacoste> then push to that
<flacoste> bzr push lp:~ubuntustudiodev/ubuntustudio/<branch-name>
<flacoste> i'm missing an hyphen there, sorry
<flacoste> (in the team name)
<flacoste> astraljava: you can then delte the +junk branch
<astraljava> flacoste: Okay, let me try that.
<astraljava> flacoste: Thanks, it worked! I missed the +junk there, as I copied it from the page of the branch I created on the website. I didn't know I could create it by simply pushing in bzr. Thanks so much!
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<flacoste> astraljava: yeah, you can do a lot with LP directly from the bzr command line
<astraljava> flacoste: I like that. :)
<Laney> has something gone wrong with debian imports?
<james_w> I think they are disabled currently
<james_w> or were for the last couple of days
<james_w> assuming you mean packages, rather than bugs
<Laney> yeah
<james_w> wgrant, will of course be able to speak more knowledgeably on the subject
<wgrant> I am just speaking to admins about turning them back on, right now.
<wgrant> There were some issues with the migration to set things to Superseded and Deletions.
<Laney> awesome
<wgrant> So it'll actually properly represent the Debian archive, which will be handy.
<Laney> well, I'll try this sync again in the morning then
<Laney> goodnight
<Laney> thanks for the update
#launchpad 2011-09-16
<lifeless> hmm, the iranian firewall change on the 14th  might explain the user having trouble
<mrevell> Hi
<bullgard4> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bugs writes: "59 New bugs" and "90 Open bugs". What are "new bugs"?
<wgrant> bullgard4: Bugs where the status is "New".
<bullgard4> wgrant: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<wgrant> LP is about to go down for a couple of minutes of DB upgrades.
<sagaci> did lp just die?
<nigelb> Yes
<shadeslayer> hi, when i try to access https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam i get  OOPS-2085AP414
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2085AP414
<nigelb> A few minutes
<sagaci> righteo
<wgrant> shadeslayer, sagaci: We'll be back in about 30 seconds.
<shadeslayer> ah alright
<wgrant> Just a database upgrade, with a pretty ugly error page for now.
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> i'm guessing this is due to the new ' small and fast upgrades ' policy
<wgrant> This new upgrade process is a week old today, so we are still working stuff out.
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> 2 minutes of downtime, instead of 90.
<wgrant> And we're back.
<shadeslayer> right :)
<sagaci> so in a nutshell, it's shorter but more frequent downtimes than previously
<wgrant> Hopefully next week we will acquire a better error page.
<wgrant> And we'll get the downtime under a minute in the next month or so.
<bullgard4> wgrant: The downtime was very short indeed.
<wgrant> bullgard4: 2-3x longer than we are aiming for, but 45x better than it used to be :)
<bullgard4> :-) Thank you.
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cirwin> I'm trying to package a mercurial-based project, and wondering whether I should do the development of the debian directory in mercurial, and then import the branch with my changes already; or import the base project and make changes in bzr? (I have no experience with either version control system)
<flacoste> cirwin: both can work really
<flacoste> cirwin: but
<flacoste> if you want to use the udd tools
<flacoste> you might be better off working in bzr
<flacoste> since they are bzr-based anyway
<cirwin> ok
<cirwin> I'd quite like to use the source-packages feature of launchpad to build the same package for multiple versions
<lamont> Needs building on shedir (armel panda) <-- when did launchpad start doing that?
<abentley> lamont: I don't think anyone's around who could answer that.  It's Saturday for Antipodeans.
<dobey> abentley: how does one register a distribution on launchpad btw?
<abentley> dobey: I think you have to ask sinzui.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> sinzui: ^^ do you know?
<abentley> dobey: (I mean, I think you have to request sinzui to register the distribution)
<dobey> ah right, ok
<sinzui> dobey, you ask at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad where you will be quiz about needs one. distros are broken for most use cases, so only admins can create them
<sinzui> dobey, Unless you are very special, it cannot have packages or translations. you cannot fully configure the bug-traker too
<sinzui> we are considering deleting all but a handful of the distros in the db since they are unhelpful
<dobey> sinzui: ok. my use case is that i want to be able to have a distribution for ubuntu one PPAs, where each series is one of the PPAs (stable, beta, nightlies, etc), and so we can manage bugs for our PPA packaging, separately from upstream bugs, and separately from ubuntu bugs
<dobey> yeah, i'm fine with that. a distribution just seems to be the best way to do what i want; though i am certainly open to alternatives as well :)
<sinzui> that is a new use. I am sure you can push branches to each package if it matches an ubuntu package name
<sinzui> You are going to use recipes to do the build?
<dobey> we are using recipes to do the builds yes
<sinzui> I think that will work.
<dobey> the builds are already well managed. i'm looking for a better way to manage the bugs
<sinzui> I think you want someone to fix the old bug about reporting bugs in archives
<dobey> oh?
<sinzui> When I say fix. I mean implement, and when I say someone, I mean lots of people
<sinzui> dobey, i am sure an admin can set of a distro for you.
<dobey> ok, i'll see about that on monday i think. thanks :)
<sinzui> dobey, to be clear about the bug reporting case. you must link a branch to each package your want to report bugs against. It is not possible to report a bug without an official package set either by a branch or by soyuz
<dobey> sinzui: link as in like the links on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libubuntuone for example?
<sinzui> dobey, correct
<dobey> sinzui: btw, how the hell do i edit those links, so that i can change it from trunk to a stable branch, when we make a stable branch for the release?
<sinzui> dobey, https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit-class-browser/+filebug is an example url where it is impossible to file a bug because no package was ever published and there is not official branch
<sinzui> dobey, use the enigmatic yellow pencil icon next to "trunk"
<sinzui> on that same page
<dobey> sinzui: there is no such icon for trunk. i am only seeing it next to non-trunk series
<sinzui> dobey, I see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libubuntuone and edit and remove icon next to
<sinzui> Ubuntu One ⇒ libubuntuone ⇒ trunk
<dobey> sinzui: i don't. :(
<sinzui> are you anonymous? any logged in user can change packages
<dobey> no, i'm logged in
<dobey> in fact, oddly enough, i do see them on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client
<pinterface> Apparently the secret to getting launchpad to report something other than "your page was stale" after filling in the captcha for the forgot-password form is to enable referers.
<sinzui> dobey, this is very odd, I see them on libubuntuone and I see trunk, stable-0-10, stable-0.4, and stable-lucid
<sinzui> which one do you want me to choose?
<dobey> sinzui: for oneiric it should be trunk
<dobey> sinzui: for maverick stable-0-4, and for natty stable-0-10
<sinzui> okay and it is because the DSP page shows the development series
<dobey> ?
<sinzui> 1. I also see the edit and remove icons next each Ubuntu version in the list at the bottom of the page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libubuntuone
<sinzui> I can visit each distroseries source package and also see the icons:
<sinzui> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/libubuntuone
<sinzui> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/libubuntuone
<sinzui> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/libubuntuone
<dobey> right; but i don't see the icons in any of those places on libubuntuone
<dobey> i'd be happy if it gave me an OOPS instead of nothing, at least :)
<sinzui> This is very odd, not one shows you icons for libubuntuone
<sinzui> maybe this is a cache issue? I will change the package links and you can verify if you see the new series I linked too
<dobey> ok
<sinzui> I think the series are fixed on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libubuntuone
<dobey> i see the series change for maverick
<dobey> but still no icons
<dobey> i *DO* see icons next to lucid series, but not next to any of the others
<sinzui> dobey, which browser. This could be a sprite issue. The browser does not allocate enough information for the background so the link is there in the page, but it was not rendered
<dobey> firefox
<dobey> 6.0.2
<dobey> and 7.0
<dobey> it also happens on my oneiric laptop, as well as my natty workstation
<sinzui> :( webkit browsers are usually the issue. I see this fine in firefox 7 and the oneiric version of chrome
<dobey> hah, and in chrome on natty, i don't see any of them
<sinzui> These link also have hidden text to work around the webkit issue.
<dobey> but also in chrome they don't show up on ubuntuone-client
<sinzui> The monkey god does not want you touching this package. Were you bad in a previous life. Did you covet someone's parrot?
<dobey> haha
<dobey> it gets better
 * sinzui thinks unity is going belly up again
<dobey> i get the exact same behavior in chrome on natty now, logged in as me; but logged in as my bot user is when it didn't show any of the icons; but as me it behaves the same as firefox there
<dobey> wtf.
<dobey> and midori does the same thing
<sinzui> dobey, my previous experience with missing icons found bad lp css to be the primary cause, and bad markup as a secondary. I really thought we fixed most of these issue a year ago.
<dobey> if i knew of anything else to help debug, i would do it
<sinzui> midori/epiphany/chrome/safari/webkit are one group, firefox/gecko are another. Opera is still it's own world.
<sinzui> dobey, I have another machine I can play with. I think I need to review changes to lp's css rules. I have not been following changes
<dobey> well, sometimes chrome/safari are different from the others, because they have weird proprietary hacks in there too
<dobey> sinzui: maybe you need to take out the .dobey {} rule ;)
<lamont> abentley: no worries
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-09-17
<bullgard4> How to obtain a list of numbers of the bug reports that I have filed against Launchpad?
<StevenK> bullgard4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~/+reportedbugs
<bullgard4> StevenK: How can I sort this list? What is the default sort criterion of this list?
<bullgard4> StevenK: I have now found out the default sort criterion of this list.
<ScottSanbar> Question:  I updated a package/build so that it has no lintian errors, but that included changing from "native" to "quilt".  It builds fine on my home PC running natty, but when I try to run it on launchpad with a recipe doing an autobuild, it gives the error in the following pastebin.  What am I doing wrong?  Also, I have typed bzr launchpad-login scott-sanbar, but launchpad keeps giving me the error you can see in the pastebin that
<ScottSanbar> Pertaining to my earlier question, found the following answer:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/157658 for the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builder/+bug/727299.  I assume the answer is current?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727299 in Baltix "accept quilt returning "2" as success" [Undecided,New]
<mfraz74> Is there anything that can be done when "out of office" notices keep appearing?
<mfraz74> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/771788
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 771788 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,In progress]
<bjsnider> i've got a ppa package here that says it's been going on for 5 hours. the buildlog screen is empty and the build only take a few minutes
<bjsnider> 5 hours building i mean
<Utopiah> hi #launchpad
<Utopiah> is there a way to search for a function name within a specific repository? if so, how?
<Utopiah> I can bzr then search locally but that's not very practical
<guntbert> a possible bug in launchpad - where do i talk about that?
<nigelb> gusnan: here isa good place
<gusnan> nigelb, I don't follow - was that intended for someone else?
<nigelb> gusnan: argh, yes
<guntbert> good - bug 852150 has a zillion duplicates because the system apparently fails to detect them during the report from apport
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 626798 in policykit (Ubuntu Natty) "duplicate for #852150 update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626798
<nigelb> guntbert: ^^
<guntbert> seen :)
<nigelb> apport isn't duping them?
<nigelb> That's not a launchpad bug per se.
<guntbert> sorry, wrong number it was 626798
<nigelb> It needs a bug pattern
<nigelb> bug 626798
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 626798 in policykit (Ubuntu Natty) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626798
<guntbert> nigelb: ack, but the bug might lie in the fact, that those reports are mostly automated from apport and hence are very similarly worded (if not identiical)
<nigelb> when I enter a similar title in +filebug, it does shoud me the right bug.
<guntbert> well, the newer reports have a much longer wording (compare 852150 to 626798) - that might throw off the checker  - whats that with +filebug??
<guntbert> nigelb: ^
<nigelb> guntbert: Like I said earlier, for apport bugs, the best thing for dupfinding is a bug pattern
<guntbert> nigelb: understood, I was asking about the tool/command/??  +filebug - where is that documented?
<nigelb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<guntbert> nigelb: sorry, I seem to be somewhat dense today - I always get to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs when I try to follow your link ^
<nigelb> guntbert: Ah right. Only Bug Control gets to see it without that redirect.
<nigelb> You need to add ?no-redirect at the end if you want the form
<guntbert> nigelb: right, I forget that so often - thx  - have a nice time squashing
<nigelb> :)
<guntbert> nigelb: ah thats the entry point for reporting bugs - and as soon as my search text is only one character longer than the original one LP tells me "search took too long" - so real bug seems to be in apport for creating too long summaries
<bjsnider> ok, this ppa package is still building after 11 hours and is obviously stuck
<bjsnider> the builder is called iridium
#launchpad 2011-09-18
<Phantomas> Is there a way to delete a project?
<maxb> Not exactly, but you can ask for them to be deactivated (hidden from the UI to non-admins)
<dobey> Phantomas: open a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad asking for it to be
<Phantomas> ok, thank you both!
#launchpad 2012-09-10
<alkisg> Hi, in https://code.launchpad.net/sch-scripts it mentions:        You can push the branch directly to Launchpad with the command:  bzr push lp:~alkisg/sch-scripts/sch-scripts
<alkisg> Why does it say "~alkisg" instead of "~ts.sch.gr", the team, there?
<lifeless> alkisg: looks like a bug to me
<alkisg> Ah, ok, thank you :)
<lifeless> its like an amalgamation of
<lifeless> you can push a new branch with <...>
<lifeless> and you can push to trunk with <...>
<lifeless> please file a bug, its definitely horribly confusing UI
<alkisg> Will do, thanks again
<wgrant> It possibly means "push a branch" rather than "push the branch"
<wgrant> How odd
<lifeless> its definitely not what it should be
<lifeless> I don't know what it should be, but it isn't it.
<wgrant> Indeed
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> It was semi-copied from another page in March when the "Register a branch" link was removed
<wgrant> But not reworded to fit its new location
<alkisg> When I push a branch under lp:~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/branch-name, that branch can be just "related" to sch-scripts, it doesn't have to be a fork of the sch-scripts code, right?
<alkisg> We have many little projects like e.g. "mahara-el", greek packaging for mahara, while sch-scripts is an "umbrella" project for greek schools, and I'm looking to better organize things...
<lifeless> alkisg: nothing mechanical forces it to be part of the same project, but its generally better not to mix things up like that
<lifeless> new projects are pretty low overhead
<alkisg> lifeless: so, I should make another project for each of those small projects?
<lifeless> alkisg: the general rule of thumb is one code base per project
<alkisg> Another example, "libnatspec, support for greek in unzip". Gotcha, thanks!
<mark06> what's the procedure when a code import from external VCS fails? file a bug?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mlankhorst> can I get a bump on https://launchpad.net/~mlankhorst/+archive/x-1.13/+packages ?
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: wgrant I can't bump an individual package....
<mlankhorst> ..?
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: just a moment
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: you;ll have to ask in -ops as I can't do it for you
 * wgrant does it
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> wgrant: so how can we fix this for me in future :)
<czajkowski> it's weekly this occurs
<wgrant> I'm going to ask IS when we get the rest of our builders back
<wgrant> Then it won't be weekly
<mlankhorst> well, could the daily builds get a lower priority instead of 2505?
<mlankhorst> usually I get clogged behind firefox, libreoffice and thunderbird daily builds
<czajkowski> wgrant: will it be daily ;)
<wgrant> They should all be building in a few seconds, anyway
<mlankhorst> yeah thanks :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cnd> I seem to be locked out of my launchpad.net account
<cnd> when I try to log in, I get: "Your login was unsuccessful"
<cnd> "User cancelled"
<cnd> would anyone here be able to help?
<czajkowski> cnd: https://launchpad.net/~chasedouglas <-- you
<cnd> czajkowski: yes
<czajkowski> ot's active and hasn't been suspended
<czajkowski> are you having a SSO issue
<cnd> czajkowski: I don't know where the issue is
<czajkowski> cnd: well I can tell you it's not LP for sure as your ac is there and not suspended
<cnd> czajkowski: what do you suggest I try?
<dobey> cnd: go to login.ubuntu.com directly and see if you can log in or have any issues on there
<cnd> dobey, it asks me to choose a password
<cnd> when I do that, it says my acct details have been updated
<czajkowski> cnd: I think SSO and your email address could be the issue
<cnd> but launchpadnet doesn't work
<czajkowski> I wish the branding was different it's rather confusing
<cnd> czajkowski: how do I fix SSO?
<czajkowski> cnd: let me see if I can find someone for you as I am EOD and just heading out
<cnd> czajkowski: ok, thanks
<czajkowski> jcsackett: hiya if you're about could you look into this isue for cnd I'm heading out to collect some dinner
<czajkowski> cnd: also asking toykeeper she might be able to help https://launchpad.net/~toykeeper
<cnd> ok
<jcsackett> cnd: i'm back from my lunch, looking at backtrace now.
<jcsackett> er, log, not bactkrace.
<cnd> jcsackett: thanks :)
<jcsackett> cnd, ah, okay, SSO issues. fun times.
<jcsackett> cnd: have you tried logging into launchpad with the email/password you have just set on SSO?
<cnd> yes
<cnd> I've tried in incognito windows just to be sure there are no cookie issues
<jcsackett> and it still fails with the "user canceled"?
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> every time I login, though, it asks me to change my password
<jcsackett> cnd: that's every time you login to login.ubuntu.com?
<cnd> yeah, from a clean session
<cnd> if I've already logged in, then I get the error message
<jcsackett> cnd: so, it does look like it's SSO. i'm hunting down help for you specific to that.
<jcsackett> sadly it's not something i can directly address.
<jcsackett> cnd: so, SSO has a support form at https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<cnd> jcsackett: ok
<jcsackett> cnd: sorry i can't directly fix it for you.
<cnd> jcsackett: uhhh… I choose "login issue" and then clicked "submit", but it took me to a page that generically says "someone will be contacting you shortly"
<cnd> I have no idea how they are going to contact me
<cnd> or how they know who I am, even
<jcsackett> hrm.
<joey> lifeless: api question for you
<joey> lifeless: how do I state t.team_owner_link.name     I can get to t.team_owner_link  but can't seem to get the .name out of it
<joey> abstract it maybe?
<joey> I need the name of the owning team
<dobey> t.team_owner.name ?
<joey> get an error
<dobey> joey: t.team_owner.display_name
<joey> oh but it's a key error
<joey> ah, thanks dobey
<joey> I'm good.  unping lifeless
<dobey> though, name should work too
<lifeless> joey: :P
<mark06> hi, what to do on failed branch imports?
#launchpad 2012-09-11
<sinzui> wgrant, wallyworld, StevenK. I still have bad network, but that did not deter me from providing a graph of all criticals  since maintenance teams https://devpad.canonical.com/~curtis/launchpad-critical-report/launchpad-maintenance-criticals.html
<wallyworld> mid 2011 is when they were lowest
<kyan> hi… I deactivated my launchpad account. Now I can't check out any code using bzr ("No such Launchpad account"). How do I keep bzr from trying to use the old account?
<lifeless> bzr launchpad-login should let you set your new one
<kyan> lifeless: I don't have a new one
<kyan> lifeless: I decided to leave Launchpad (I found the privacy controls too confusing), but I still want to be able to check out code.
<lifeless> well, bzr launchpad-login may let you unset the setting
<lifeless> otherwise you can poke around in ~/.bazaar
<kyan> lifeless: ok, thanks!
<kyan> lifeless: that did the trick!
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cnd> jcsackett: since I had 2-factor auth enabled before, they simply needed to add me to the sso-2f-testers team on lp
<cnd> all is well now :)
<czajkowski> cnd: glad to hear it
<czajkowski> SSO is just a pain at times
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jcsackett> cnd: glad to hear it's fixed. :-)
<Munchor> Hi guys
<Munchor> I just registered my OpenPGP key
<Munchor> Is it normal for it to take really long to send me the email?
<dobey> Munchor: is it a gmail address?
<Munchor> the Launchpad address or the OpenPGP address?
<Munchor> The Launchpad is @elementaryos.org (which uses Google Apps Business) and the OpenPGP is @gmail.com yes
<dobey> your e-mail address
<dobey> Munchor: what's your lp username?
<Munchor> lp:~davidgomes
<dobey> Munchor: have you checked the spam folders? and are you looking at both of those accounts, or just one of them?
<dobey> i don't recall if it sends the mail to the address of the key, or to the default contact address for the lp account
<Munchor> I'm checking both and I just checked the spam folders on both too - nothing.
<dobey> what is the public key id?
<dobey> Munchor: your key is not on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Munchor> hm
<Munchor> 2031R/9AB14F74
<Munchor> Is it supposed to look like that?
<Munchor> I changed some of the characters, that's not it.
<dobey> yes similar to that
<dobey> but you need to upload your key to keyserver.ubuntu.com first
<Munchor> 2048R/9FB3BF74
<Munchor> that is it then
<Munchor> well
<Munchor> I followed the instructions
<Munchor> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct there
<Munchor> I only add to post the fingerprint
<dobey> hrmm, i can't see what the "instructions" are, since i've already signed it
<Munchor> To start using an OpenPGP key with your Launchpad account, simply paste its fingerprint below. The key must be registered with the Ubuntu key server.
<Munchor> Maybe it's this last part
<dobey> yes
<dobey> the key must be registered with the ubuntu keyserver, which is keyserver.ubuntu.com
<dobey> :)
<Munchor> >Submit a key
<Munchor> I'll try
<Munchor> Done, succesfull
<Munchor> y
<Munchor> Now, do I need to resubmit the fingerprint?
<dobey> yes
<Munchor> Done, now I'll wait again
<Munchor> Because it says ~10 minutes
<Munchor> noyhing :(
<dobey> Munchor: well your key is on keyserver.ubuntu.com now, so it's not that at least. not sure what would make it be slow, or not send the e-mail to you now at this point though
<Munchor> dobey, I'll wait until tomorrow
<Munchor> and then post on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2012-09-12
<dupondje> hi, home come so many i386 builders are disabled?
<dupondje> i386 12 511 jobs (8 hours)
<dupondje> bam! :(
<wgrant> Hm, where'd they all go this time
 * wgrant kicks the builders back to life again
<dupondje> kick them hard :)
<dupondje> but thx :)
<mlankhorst> ugh, I want to copy a whole bunch of packages from 1 ppa to another and hitting a timeout error  OOPS-064d5b676b462b402dbcbc5ba5e22a13
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=064d5b676b462b402dbcbc5ba5e22a13
<wgrant> mlankhorst: Have you tried copying them in smaller batches?
<wgrant> eg. one at a time?
<mlankhorst> not yet
<wgrant> But reasonably sized batches should work
 * mlankhorst was trying 50
<wgrant> That's a lot :)
<dupondje> builds are catching up :)
<dupondje> sweet
<wgrant> Yeah, could be a while until there's no queue, though
<mlankhorst> yeah I built the renamed x server stack in my own ppa that had armel enabled (would be nice to have armhf too)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dupondje> This is weird, when you build a receipt, you get a low build score. But if you click on 'Request build(s)', you get a build score of 2605
<czajkowski> dupondje: have asked and this is ok. manual receipes are scored higher it seems
<maxb> There's some sense to scoring something a human asked for explicitly above an automatic build
<czajkowski> maxb: aye wgrant is explaning to me
<czajkowski> still learning
<dupondje> ok then its good :)
<pfarrell> hi! is there a magical pbuilder command I can issue to try to build my package on quetzal, like the launchpad PPA does?
<pfarrell> my package doesn't build on quetzal and I would like to debug it
<wgrant> pfarrell: Have you tried pbuilder?
<pfarrell> wgrant: yes, I tried pbuilder, but I get E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/quetzal
<pfarrell> (I've never used pbuilder before)
 * pfarrell has to go to a meeting -- back in a little bit
<tsimpson> it's quantal
<mgz> seeing it refered to by animal rather than verb is odd
<tsimpson> no one would ever be able to spell the releases if we used the animal names ;)
<mgz> oneiric wasn't very easy.
<pfarrell> ah.
<pfarrell> that is an easy solution
<pfarrell> thank you
<pfarrell> and once the build fails -- how do I chroot in to take a look?
<pfarrell> (assuming I've just done pdebuild -- --distribution quantal)
<pfarrell> actually, never mind, I'll just make a chroot.
<kalxas> hi all, I am trying to build a recipe locally before pushing upstream and I get the following error: E: owslib changes: changed-by-address-malformed Angelos Tzotsos <kalxas@ubuntu-VirtualBox>
<kalxas> the problem is that bzr dailydeb creates a changelog message with different e-mail than the one I use to sign the package
<kalxas> does anyone know where to change this default kalxas@ubuntu-VirtualBox?
<dobey> that's not the e-mail address that launchpad will use
<dobey> but you can probably set DEB_EMAIL and it should use that instead
<kalxas> dobey, where do I set this?
<TheLordOfTime> you need to set two things:
<TheLordOfTime> DEBEMAIL and EMAIL
<TheLordOfTime> with export commands in your .bashrc
<TheLordOfTime> give me a sec, i can get you the syntax
<kalxas> thanks
 * TheLordOfTime SSH's to his server to get the information
<dobey> is it DEBEMAIL or DEB_EMAIL?
<dobey>        DEBEMAIL, EMAIL, DEBFULLNAME, NAME
<dobey>               See  the above description of the use of these environment vari‐
<dobey>               ables.
<dobey> from "man dch"
<TheLordOfTime> dobey:  its debemail
<TheLordOfTime> dobey:  i can confirm this, MOTUs helped me with this issue about a year ago :P
<dobey> yes. i just checked the man page :)
<TheLordOfTime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200645/
<TheLordOfTime> kalxas:  ^
<TheLordOfTime> that pastebin contains sample data
<TheLordOfTime> replace it with your own, then add those lines to the end of your ~/.bashrc
<kalxas> thanks TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> then in terminal, do source ~/.bashrc
<TheLordOfTime> AFTER you've edited the file
<TheLordOfTime> it should then correctly utilize the email you specify
<TheLordOfTime> i had to do this to make it use my @ubuntu.com email instead of my personal :P
<dobey> i don't set it by default simply because i use different e-mails for different things
<TheLordOfTime> mmm
<TheLordOfTime> 95% of the time i'm uploading package fixes, either via debdiffs to bugs or to my PPA(s) for testing
<TheLordOfTime> so... :Po
<TheLordOfTime> :P *
<TheLordOfTime> had to do something similar for my GPG key
<dobey> right. and since i'm editing the changelog anyway, i just put in the right e-mail address; and i use the -k option for debuild
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
 * kalxas testing
<dobey> kalxas: anyway, if you're only building it locally to test, you can also just ignore that error
<dobey> launchapd recipes will use the e-mail address of the lp user that rquested the build of the recipe
<TheLordOfTime> unless the builders break again
<dobey> which is in itself somewhat of a bug, but it does use valid addresses
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen it happen :P
<kalxas> kalxas@ubuntu-VirtualBox:~$ source .bashrc
<kalxas> bash: export: `=': not a valid identifier
<kalxas> bash: export: `Angelos Tzotsos': not a valid identifier
<kalxas> bash: export: `=': not a valid identifier
<kalxas> bash: export: `gcpp.kalxas@gmail.com': not a valid identifier
<kalxas> bash: export: `=': not a valid identifier
<kalxas> bash: export: `gcpp.kalxas@gmail.com': not a valid identifier
<dobey> it really should use noreply@launchpad.net as the address
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | kalxas
<ubot5> kalxas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheLordOfTime> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> i'll have to double check the syntax
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> unfortunately that means i have to drop this job fixing a windows sql server
<TheLordOfTime> (don't ask why)
<TheLordOfTime> but i can't (mission critical for a company i do IT work for)
<dobey> get rid of the whitespace around the =
<kalxas> dobey, I cannot ignore this error, the build fails
<TheLordOfTime> kalxas:  remove the whitespace around the = signs
<TheLordOfTime> and the error we meant was the invalid email error you were having
<dobey> kalxas: and you do need the quotes around "Your Name"
<kalxas> ok done
<dobey> and your e-mail address
<kalxas> ok bzr dailydeb now works
<kalxas> so I guess lauchpad will create this ok
<dobey> daildeb built the source package just fine before. it was just lintian complaining about the e-mail afterward
<kalxas> how can I create the deb locally now? dbuilder?
<kalxas> sorry, pbuilder
<kalxas> ?
<dobey> pbuilder or sbuild, yes
<kalxas> hmm is sbuild easier?
<dobey> sbuild is preferred, and is what the builders use, as i understand
<TheLordOfTime> aiui, they use a forked sbuild
<TheLordOfTime> with a few modifications
<TheLordOfTime> at least on PPA builders
<ahasenack> hi, I copied a bunch of packages from one ppa to another, and got 34 emails with the subject "Launchpad internal error"
<ahasenack> body of the email is like "Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying a package.  It was logged with id OOPS-c625e9039665b0a083dad3b641848545.  Sorry for the inconvenience."
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c625e9039665b0a083dad3b641848545
<ahasenack> I suppose I need to try again, one package at a time perhaps? Which will take a lot of clicking on my part
<czajkowski> smaller chunks ahasenack
<mgz> ahasenack: CannotCopy: twisted-web 12.0.0-1~ppa1~lucid1 in lucid (same version has unpublished binaries in the destination archive for Lucid, please wait for them to be published before copying)
<ahasenack> mgz: what about OOPS-329e1dfc32ab270dc3c9ad8c90f6f2cb ?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=329e1dfc32ab270dc3c9ad8c90f6f2cb
<mgz> ahasenack: same but with zope3 3.5~bzr23-0landscape2~bzr7~lucid1
<ahasenack> hm, I don't think I copied zope twice
<ahasenack> it's the last one from the list
<ahasenack> anyway
<ahasenack> I'll wait a bit to see what arrives intact
<mgz> feels like that should not be an oops, but an error email instead...
<mgz> presumably CanontCopy is not correctly subclassed or there needs to be another except statement
<ahasenack> mgz: there are a bunch of error notifications now showing up in the target ppa page, there is no "remove all" link, right?
<ahasenack> I have to click on one by one
<ahasenack> https://launchpad.net/~landscape/+archive/lds-proposed/+packages being the target
<TheLordOfTime> unless one's an LPAdmin, i dont think that's visible
<TheLordOfTime> IIRC, that's a private project/team/PPA
<TheLordOfTime> (for the record ;P)
<ahasenack> yeah, I know, and I hit bugs all the time because it's a private project :)
<ahasenack> or ppa
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> tell me about it, i'm running a local builder on my network, similar to how the PPA builders work
<TheLordOfTime> and apparently the system hates me
<TheLordOfTime> every upload, there's at least one bug
<TheLordOfTime> and its  usually an issue of PEBKAC because i forgot a ; or something :P
<ahasenack> I think I will delete the packages and copy again, slowly this time
<mgz> ahasenack: I think that's right, czajkowski: know any better? ^
<ahasenack> comparing the failed list with what ended up there, for 30+ packages, is harder
<ahasenack> 30 * 2, actually, or so
<czajkowski> mgz: stand up bbiab
<mgz> ahasenack: a note to launchpad users about your pain might be a good way of making sure it gets seen
<mgz> I've certainly never tried to copy 30 ppa packages before, but I'm sure others have
<TheLordOfTime> i've copied a total of, oh, 15 at once?
<TheLordOfTime> most of them were in one of my staging PPAs anyways :P
 * TheLordOfTime always has a staging PPA :P
<ahasenack> mgz: I used to do it slowly some weeks ago, but I saw today that something changed, now it says that it "queued the request", so I thought it would handle 30 this time
<ahasenack> mgz: before if I selected 30 or so at once, the request would eventually timeout and I would get an oops
<czajkowski> ahasenack: 30 is a lot
<czajkowski> and someone else had a similar issue this morning and did it in smaller groups and no issues
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * dobey really wishes lp recipes and arch all packages would build on any available builder, and not only i386
<lifeless> so do we :)
<lifeless> dobey: btw did you see my ping yesterday ? Probably middle of your sleep period..
<dobey> lifeless: ah yes, was asleep. i haven't really had time to look at lptools at all, unfortunately. you already uploaded it to debian previously though, right?
<lifeless> dobey: I don't think I have :)
<lifeless> dobey: I may be wrong
<lifeless> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<lifeless> Original-Maintainer: Robert Collins <robertc@robertcollins.net>
<lifeless> I'm wrong.
<lifeless> dobey: so, I guess the thing is, I'm not driving it anymore. I'm happy to do another debian upload if an 'upstream' release is done etc.
<czajkowski> had to happen at some point :p
<lifeless> czajkowski: :P
<czajkowski> lets note the date and time :p
<dobey> lifeless: i'll see if i can find a little time to do a release
<lifeless> dobey: that would be the cool
<joey> any LP experts around?
<joey> I'm try to find out about "teams_by_name[team]" and see if there is a "branches_by_name" equiv (which there doesn't appear to be)
<joey> no joy in apidoc
<karni> sinzui: Hey man o/ Just wanted to let you know the fix for product release finder seemed not to work .apk's (per http://people.canonical.com/~karni/android/u1f/ ) and I've published the file manually at https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files
<mwhudson> joey: pretty sure you can look up a branch by "unique name", e.g. ~mwhudson/project/name
<karni> sinzui: Maybe we can get it to work one day :) Or maybe I did something wrong. The file is still there, just never got picked up.
<mwhudson> joey: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#branches-getByUniqueName
<joey> will check it out, thanks mwhudson
<mwhudson> joey: if that isn't what you want, i don't understand what you want :)
<sinzui> karni, https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/trunk release pattern does not match the file in your directoy
<karni> sinzui: Hahaha, I forgot to update that? Oh maaan :)
<karni> sinzui: Sorry to bother! :)
<sinzui> karni, np I learned the hardway. I had to fix 120 project a few years ago
<karni> sinzui: :O oh man :)
<karni> There we go. Have a nice evening all!
#launchpad 2012-09-13
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> sinzui: jcsackett will be offline for the next half hour os so can you keep an eye on this channel please
<sinzui> okay
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> sinzui: thank you
<sinzui> np
<mitya57> Can anybody explain why I get this error when trying to import sphinx hg branch:
<mitya57> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/115759678/mitya57-sphinx-trunk.log
<mitya57> (the branch is lp:~mitya57/sphinx/trunk)?
<mgz> NoSuchRevision: CHKInventoryRepository('file:///srv/importd.launchpad.net/data/worker-for-branch-653428/bzr_branch/.bzr/repository/') has no revision hg-v1:f4cdcca060f68f4158e262718cb4bd3b8da77bb8
<mgz> doesn't look like the most common hg import failure
<mgz> mitya57: but in short, bug 889530
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 889530 in Launchpad itself "mercurial imports should be marked 'beta'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889530
<mitya57> mgz: ok, so it's an issue in Launchpad, not in the remote branch?
<mgz> mitya57: it's not completely clear, beyond the launchpad issue that it's not possible to tell if it's an issue with launchpad or the remote branch
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<joey> Howdy launchpaders..   when someone get's a 503 over the api does that mean they have insufficient access rights?
<joey> related to  OOPS-5cfef7e976ffd5b0360cedb159944e47
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=5cfef7e976ffd5b0360cedb159944e47
<joey> matsubara: ^^
<joey> I thought 503 was something in the backend was unavailable
<matsubara> joey, oops says it was a timeout
<joey> hmm ok matsubara thanks. I can run the script but another person seems to always get 503s
<joey> I'll keep poking with it...
<dobey> joey: what does the script poke at?
<dobey> joey: if it pokes at something that has different result sets for different people, someone else running the same script, but with a larger result set could see a timeout; you can poke at the response in the script to get the error message and oops id
<joey> dobey: yep that's it. I think from his output I might have narrowed down the error so I've got him trying a small code change
<joey> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74503/
<joey> dobey: I think there's something else going on there
<joey> always a 503
<dobey> joey: what is "teams" exactly, in that code?
<joey>     p = launchpad.people[argv[1]]
<joey>     teams = p.super_teams
<joey> dobey: ^^
<dobey> joey: are you both running it with the same argv[1]? :)
<joey> yep
<joey> well we tried a few
<joey> works for me but not for him
<dobey> example of one that fails?
<joey> joey
<joey> lol
<joey> btw I know you're not on the LP team so thanks for looking at this
<joey> my api fu is limited
<joey> hmm let me have him delete .launchpadlib and try again
<dobey> could be an issue; yeah. not sure why that call would fail with a 503 unless someone was a member of a very large number of teams, or you're recursing and hitting the server too hard
<joey> yeah I even checked the access permissions
<dobey> well, permissions are not relevant here really. a private team that you can't see won't give you a 503, it just won't be visible, and if you try to do lp.teams['privateteam'] it will give a KeyError iirc
<svuorela_> lifeless: Hi. around?
<lifeless> svuorela_: sure
<svuorela_> lifeless: remember me from some weeks ago ?
<lifeless> sorry, no
<lifeless> <- busy !
<svuorela_> lifeless: heh :)
<svuorela_> lifeless: you were almost helpful last time when I was trying to create a launchpad account that was repeatedly failing.
<svuorela_> lifeless: then I got a couple of support tickets showing that launchpad is somehow broken in the import of me.
<svuorela_> (from a debian bug report)
<svuorela_> and apparantly someone senior launchpad dude needs to look at. and someone whispered in my ear that you might be one of those
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> so, point me at urls or something ?
<svuorela_> do you have access to [Canonical ISD Support #20671] account creation issues ? :)
<lifeless> I don't think I do.
<svuorela_> ok.
<svuorela_> launchpad fails with messages like "OOPS ID: 2417carambolalaunchpad240" when trying to use the password recovery feature (to get my account fully created) ...
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> thats very much an ISD issue
<lifeless> they are saying you need to talk to LP support though ?
<svuorela_> no. they are saying they need to talk to LP people but they can't get thru to them.
<svuorela_> so now I'm just trying to see if I can poke people elsewhere
<svuorela_> (so that I can get signed up to participate in UDS so that I can attend and buy beer to the various debian or kde people that are attending)
<lifeless> Meep.
<apachelogger> omg, give the man an account :D
<lifeless> let me see who is around
<svuorela_> oh. beer was the magic keyword :)
<czajkowski> lifeless: can you see https://support.one.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=20671
<lifeless> czajkowski: thanks for the url, apparently I do
<czajkowski> :)
<lifeless> czajkowski: do you know who selene spoke to ?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> have you asked her she's toykeeper on the other server
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> not yet
<lifeless> czajkowski: btw, #isd on that server :)
<czajkowski> ah uusally i ask in the support channel
<czajkowski> but good to know
<czajkowski> night folks
<lifeless> svuorela_: am looking, bear with me
<svuorela_> lifeless: I'm bearing :)
<lifeless> svuorela_: we're going to zap your SSO data entirely.
<lifeless> svuorela_: be a clean start and hopefully work.
<lifeless> svuorela_: it may glitch when you connect to LP, but if so, thats a separate issue we'll look into
<svuorela_> lifeless: ok.
<svuorela_> I'm just staying calm until I get new orders (and I might go in ~30 minutes for 7-8 hours)
<lifeless> svuorela_: we've run into a little operational issue here
<lifeless> svuorela_: unrelated to you, but blocking doing your thing.
<lifeless> svuorela_: Will get an update on the support ticket for you when its time to try.
<svuorela_> lifeless: ok. thanks for looking into it
<svuorela_> lifeless: do you btw come to copenhagen next month ?
<lifeless> going to offer me a beer ?
<svuorela_> only if I can sign up :P
<lifeless> Well, I'll have to arrange that then won't I :)
#launchpad 2012-09-14
<svuorela_> given that I live in copenhagen, is a Debian developer, a KDE developer and friends with quite many of the linaro people, I guess I will have to spend a couple of nights taking people to bars with good beer in copenhagen :)
<lifeless> No sleep for a week !
<StevenK> lifeless: Oh bleh, you can sleep on the flight home
<svuorela_> I've told my boss for that week that I'm going to be very unstable at the office
<svuorela_> anyways. I will go to bed. I_look forward for your emails (and for meeting you in copenhagen)
<lifeless> gnight!
<svuorela_> (i'll catch up on the backlog when I get up)
<SamB_MacG5> there should be a way to give people a carrot for having written helpful pieces of text like those on https://launchpad.net/bzr-colo/+announcements ...
<thomi> hi - I'm trying to register a project on lp that mirrors code from github. THe upstream project uses the BSD 3-cleause license, which is not available in the list of avaialble licenses. Am I better select "open source/other", or "simplified BSD license" (as it's *almost* the same :)
<thomi> ...and if I pick "other open source", is there some kind of review step?
<thomi> hmm, nvm - I went ahead and picked "other"
<wgrant> thomi: Other/Open Source
<wgrant> It'll be reviewed, but you can start using the project immediately
<thomi> cool
<thomi> next Q: is there a UI where you can see the branch import queue?
<thomi> something similar to the build queue?
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+machines shows the active jobs, but there's no queue listing
 * thomi twiddles fingers
<wgrant> You might be able to see https://lpstats.canonical.com/graphs/CodeImports/
<lifeless> huh, I thought https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports?field.review_status=REVIEWED&field.review_status-empty-marker=1&field.rcs_type=&field.rcs_type-empty-marker=1&submit=Submit+Query had a freshness sort, but am wrong.
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/+recently-imported-branches shows branches with recently imported revisions
<wgrant> But that's all I know about
<thomi> branch imports seem pretty expensive huh?
<wgrant> Some of them are
<thomi> seems like there's less than 10 imports per hour, which surprises me
<wgrant> But some of the machines are a tad old
<wgrant> thomi: Oh, no
<wgrant> thomi: Those aren't recent completed imports
<wgrant> They're recent completed imports which pulled in new revisions
<thomi> ahh ok
<thomi> not initial imports
<thomi> the fact that https://code.launchpad.net/+recently-imported-branches seems to be sorted by last modified time confused me - but I see the 'Registered' column now
<thomi> ooh! My import is running :)
<thomi> hmm, the page for my trunk branch contains a link to 'https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+machines/pear' that I don't have permissions to view :(
<wgrant> You should have permission to view it
<wgrant> I suspect somehow has a private import
<wgrant> Which isn't meant to happen
<thomi> wgrant: odd - I refresh the page and it works again
<thomi> anyway, thanks for your help
<thomi> now I can start using bzr again (yay!)
<wgrant> Right, that sort of thing is usually transient
<wgrant> As a private branch that you can't see shows up, and eventually drops off the history
<dardevelin> hello i'm having some troubles related to using bzr to login to launchpad... i already posted the question in bzr channel, but after a while had the doubt if it was the correct channel...  :/
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<l3on> Hi all... somebody here knows where can I find the Ubuntu_SSO API?
<czajkowski> l3on: this for the italian loco website?
<l3on> czajkowski, yep... We are no longer able to Login via UBUNTU_SSO with Drupal7 launchpad-teams module
<czajkowski> hmm
<l3on> I think there's some problem with ubuntu_sso-teams request...
<czajkowski> I'll try and find out for you
<czajkowski> it's not LP
<l3on> thanks!
<czajkowski> l3on: it's not a LP issue it's SSO so you'll need to ask in #canonical-isd
<czajkowski> sorry I can't be more help
<l3on> ok, thansk again! :)
<SpamapS> any updates on the builders/PPA builders status?
<SpamapS> 19 hour backlog for PPA builds. :(
<czajkowski> SpamapS: we did put an annoucement out yesterday
<czajkowski> we are missing some builders
<czajkowski> but we are looking into it
<SpamapS> Yeah I see the tweet 22 hours ago.. just wondering if anything has changed, like "oh we found them hiding under the hedge"
<czajkowski> SpamapS: it's not going to change any time soon
<SpamapS> bummer
<dobey> maybe they went down to pub already
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present -Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mgz> it is friday, I hear builders tend to knock off at about 2
<dobey> SpamapS: what do you have a 19hr build time for? there seem to be only 2 i386 builders missing
<dobey> and one of my recipe builds that just got requested for 3 different versions of ubuntu, has ~1min estimated time for each of them
<dobey> ah
<dobey> amd64 shows an insanely long wait time because chromium-daily and yade are currently building on a couple of them, i guess
<dobey> and yade at least is notorious for > 18hr builds :-/
<shl> Hi, i have a problem with the launchpad mailserver, are there any known troubles?
<czajkowski> shl: can you elaboarate
<czajkowski> not seen or heard of any issues today
<shl> Yeah, a user of my e-mail-server doesnt get any mail from launchpad. Ive also checked the server logs, the launchpad server does not even try to connect to my mailserver...
<czajkowski> shl: what list and user are you referring to ?
<shl> Sorry i dont know the details, the launchpad-id of the user is t5377c102
<shl> Its "Fabian" from comunio
<czajkowski> I dont see any mailing list set up for either of those teams on LP
<TheLordOfTime> don't think any of them are teams, czajkowski
<TheLordOfTime> if i'm interpreting what shl is saying right, the issue is the user recieves no emails
<shl> Wait, i will call Fabian and ask him whats the exact problem?
<TheLordOfTime> and is using shl's mailserver for email stuffs
<czajkowski> shl: yes please seems t be some confusion
<TheLordOfTime> shl, details!  details!  DETAILS!  :p
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: best to ask you know :)
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski, true.
<TheLordOfTime> ... AGAIN?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm about to slap PHP :/
<shl> :D
<shl> Hm he doesnt answer, i think the best is to come again if ive got more informations?
<TheLordOfTime> or have him come over and explain the issue
<czajkowski> shl: or send them themeslves on here
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<czajkowski> best to hear directly from people
<TheLordOfTime> absolutely
<shl> Oh Fabian pays my company for those things ;)
<shl> But anyway, thanks for your fast response @ czajkowski and LordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> your company fails then because they can't explain what's going on :P
 * TheLordOfTime is being extremely critical today, blame lack of sleep
<shl> It fails because i dont see ANYTHING from launchpad at the mailserver logs, and what should i do in this situation in your opinion :)?
<shl> Yessir, correct, asking the other side if they can check their logs :D
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present -Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<shl> Now ive spoke to Fabian, normally an email is sent if he starts downloading a translation from his project.
<svuorela> lifeless: did you get the news that I actually succeeded in getting a account ? :)
<lifeless> svuorela: yes, congrats :)
<svuorela> partial casesensitivity ftw :)
<kirkland> flacoste: howdy
<kirkland> flacoste: have a few minutes, per email?
<flacoste> hey dustin!
<flacoste> kirkland: sure!
#launchpad 2012-09-15
<milleja46> can someone tell me how I add another person as a team administrator to a team I just created?
<milleja46> nevermind figured it out
<milleja46> hey can someone help me? a friend and I just started up a team, but he can't seem to change his project's maintainer to the team, is there some odd bug about it to not allow this?
<Lasall> I guess, I can't help you but can you name the team, project and the two launchpad ids (user names)? milleja46
<milleja46> well the team is zatri, there's my name same as on here, and his is jamesrawson628
<milleja46> he went in there and tried changing it but couldn't find zatri when he typed it up
<milleja46> and I have already added him as a team admin....
<milleja46> maybe I could ask him when he gets back on irc to change to me as the maintainer then I could set it maybe...
<Lasall> I can't find a zatri project
<Lasall> only the team
<milleja46> well that's the team
<milleja46> the project is glvoxel
<milleja46> though it is a little strange that he can't change it to the team....
<Lasall> hm, it should work. I redirect to the launchpad admins, czajkowski ?
<milleja46> yea, it just returns no results when he searches it up, and I try doing the same to one of my old projects(that had fallen by the wayside) and even it can't find the team on that one
<czajkowski> milleja46: can you log a question please on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> that way all the details are there
<milleja46> ok...still odd the team doesn't come up in the search to change maintainers
<czajkowski> milleja46: I'll have a look at the the question when it's created.
<milleja46> czajkowski: ok it's posted
<czajkowski> milleja46: https://launchpad.net/glvoxel project right
<milleja46> yes
<milleja46> czajkowski: there he is on here now ^
<czajkowski> yes I can see that
<Tuqz> yeah, I'm wanted?
<czajkowski> so I'm wondering whats wrong ?
<czajkowski> who or what should the maintainer be ?
<milleja46> I don't know he clicked to change it but can't change it to the team which is zatri
<Tuqz> yeah, I searched for zatri and there were no hits...
<czajkowski> missing infor from the ticket :)
<milleja46> o_O how did I miss adding tht to the ticket
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~zatri
<czajkowski> Tuqz: you're the maintainer so only you can change this not me
<Tuqz> right.
<milleja46> that is the team
<Tuqz> So I need to edit the maintainer to say zatri, right?
<czajkowski> yes
<Tuqz> But when I edit it, I search for zatri and there are no results
<milleja46> czajkowski: I even tried a old project of mine that I don't use anymore, and it zatri doesn't come up even then
<czajkowski> milleja46: well it's there :) I just searched :)
<czajkowski> Tuqz: are you putting ~zatri
<czajkowski> when you change the selection
<milleja46> Tuqz: try again....
<Tuqz> no, I'm not putting ~zatri
<czajkowski> that's what I said...
<Tuqz> no matches, whether I have ~zatri or zatri in the change maintainer box.
<milleja46> yea same on when I try still too >_>
<czajkowski> milleja46: you cant do it
<czajkowski> you're not the current maintainer
<milleja46> czajkowski: I know, but on a old project it doesn't work
<milleja46> the name "zatri" returns no results
<czajkowski> it'll have to wait till Monday
<Tuqz> right
<czajkowski> as no ops around
<czajkowski> sorry
<Tuqz> thats alright..
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> is zatri a team ?
<Tuqz> yes
<milleja46> yes
<lifeless> so, open teams cannot be maintainers
<Tuqz> ahh...
<lifeless> because anyone on the internet could just join and do /anything/
<milleja46> even if he's the team admin?
<czajkowski> ah
<lifeless> change it to be a moderated or restricted team and you'll be fine
<czajkowski> lifeless: thank you
<milleja46> how do I change it?
<lifeless> milleja46: open teams allow anyone to join on their own
<lifeless> milleja46: edit details
<Tuqz> I will leave that to you milleja46.
<milleja46> lifeless: would delegated work?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> because delegated allows open subteams
<lifeless> which would then allow someone malicious to join such an open subteam
<milleja46> ahh
<lifeless> and then they would have complete control over the project.
<milleja46> I wish the team setup would tell you that :P
<lifeless> the first thing such a malicious person could do is to change the maintainer, and then you'd be locked out.
<lifeless> there is a wizard coming to project registration to setup an appropriate team just-in-time
<milleja46> when should that be seen?
<milleja46> and thanks it looks like it's fixed :D
<czajkowski> excellent
<latz> hi there I did some mistakes in my first package, I 've dput the working version to launchpad now. How/when will launchpad build new packages?
<lifeless> soon as they reach the front of the queue
<latz> oki doke
<latz> there is no force rebuild or something like that
<lifeless> we can rebuild builds that failed transiently, but thats not relevant if you had to change the package
<latz> that's alright ... but now that I've dput my changes I should already see my queue when the next build will be? On the ppa page the Activity doesn't show anything for the moment ... so I guess I probably did something wrong...
#launchpad 2012-09-16
<Fudge> hi guys, i uploaded a package that was less than one in a testing ppa, so removed the other conflicting version but now can not upload as the package has already been uploaded to launchpad. How can I fix that? ppa:vinux/vinux-lucid-testing mangler_1.2.2-2vinux2_source.changes
<Fudge> oh there is a.upload file tha tmay be responsible
<Fudge> hi how can I stop deleted ppa's showing in my ppa list? vinux/ubuntu
<ScottK> You can't.
<Fudge> oh
<Fudge> can lp admins work magic with them?
<ScottK> Probably, but IIRC it takes direct databased editing through SQL stuff and they really only do that for critical stuff.  I'm reasonably certain a cluttered page doesn't qualify.
<Fudge> ScottK thanks for the info, I imagine you're right
<Fudge> ScottK do you have access to checking what build errors mean?
<Fudge> im very new to building packages
<Fudge> oh i can see the build log now, maybe that will shed some light
<pabs3> with the email interface, is it possible to link a bug to a Debian bug? how would I do that?
<latz> I have a package in a ppa, that needs another package from that same ppa to compile, ppa is boxfs and the package boxfs needs libapp-dev to build correctly, should I split this up in two ppa's or is it somehow possible to create build-dependecies in the same ppa? Thanks
<latz> oups sorry just found the answer to my question --> Launchpad satisfies your package's Build-Depends using:the most recent versions of the packages in the PPA you're uploading to
<latz> so it should find libapp-dev
<milleja46> can someone explain how to properly set up a branch to be maintained by a team, either if I used zatri as the team(or glvoxel-core) or somethinglike that?
<Fudge> can not see the org.tgz that a rejection error is referring to for vinux/precise-proposed irssi, email says rejected as it is already present and the help page says to resolve the error take steps that i cant seem to do
<milleja46> can someone review my question to launchpad itself and help me out?
<maxb> milleja46: It sounds to me like you just want to create a project, not a project group.
<milleja46> maxb: well yea already have the project but can't figure out how to get the friend's branch to be maintained by the team we created so we can update the trunk as needed and not only him...
<maxb> milleja46: Make the branch owned by the team
<maxb> Project groups are for grouping projects - no point in creating one unless there are already multiple projects in Launchpad which are to be aggregated
<milleja46> maxb: how do I tell him how to do that? though I'd rather have it owned by a core team under zatri than zatri itself if I can help it and is why I asked
<maxb> You can create another team if you like
<maxb> and you can change branches owner's in the web UI (assuming you have permission, by being the current owner, or a member of the current owning team)
<milleja46> maxb: the guy can't change the owner of the branch
<milleja46> nvm
<maxb> milleja46: If he's the current owner, he can
<milleja46> is there a good link on how to base a workflow for launchpad? say for working in a personal branch and such
<milleja46> maxb: that's why I put the nvm after I said that :P
<milleja46> what the heck? I added a key for my computer and it's permission denying it on the key
<milleja46> anyone on that would know why I might be getting a Permission denied( public key) on my computer?
<TheLordOfTime> your key isnt on the remote server?
<TheLordOfTime> SSH key or PGP key?
<milleja46> well I put the ssh key on launchpad, and I'm now trying to get a branch onto my computer
<TheLordOfTime> i assume you're bzr branching?
<TheLordOfTime> using 'bzr branch [path]'
<milleja46> well i'm trying to grab glvoxel through the command bzr branch lp:glvoxel
<milleja46> this is the output I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/UtTEcpKU
<maxb> check whether ssh your-lp-id@bazaar.launchpad.net works
<maxb> (it should print "No shells on server")
<milleja46> that returns "Permission denied (publickey)"
<maxb> then check whether your key is actually on lp and available locally
<milleja46> well I went to lp and copied what was in my pub ssh key file and pasted it in there
<milleja46> so it should be on there....
<TheLordOfTime> i wonder if it hasnt pushed to the servers yet
<TheLordOfTime> could take a tiny bit
<milleja46> how long? I kinda forgot how long that takes...I though i may've just had copied the key wrong so i re-entered it before I came and asked here
<TheLordOfTime> maybe 10 minutes?
<TheLordOfTime> give or take?
<milleja46> o_O
<TheLordOfTime> i'm just guessing there, an LPAdmin might be able to say more
<milleja46> well I had that previous key in there for about a week or so and it reported the same error >_>
<milleja46> well still having the same issue
<milleja46> wow figured it out
<milleja46> had to run ssh-add pairname.pub
#launchpad 2013-09-09
<shalpin> part
<shalpin> Hi. I'm trying to find a channel that I was given for launchpad support - is there a private server that launchpad runs?
<shalpin> I don't see the channel on freenode, so I was just wondering if I should be connected to some launchpad server
<cjwatson> shalpin: There are some Canonical-internal channels used for deployment issues, but no general Launchpad IRC server other than freenode.  What channel were you given?
<shalpin> Sorry, I found it ##sunnyvale, but it seems as though I need a password to use it. Tried knocking, but didn't hear anything (I am unfamiliar with IRC, so I'm not sure what the normal protocol is).
<shalpin> Thanks btw
<shalpin> Ah. Just checked my mail - I think I found the password. Thanks once again for the help.
<cjwatson> shalpin: OK, that's not a general Launchpad thing, maybe something related to a particular project hosted on Launchpad.
<cjwatson> So yeah, the people who run that project would know better than us.
<shalpin> Thanks for your help guys: I'm in, there's no-one there, but that's ok as I just wanted to make sure I could find it.
#launchpad 2013-09-11
<armenb> hello..is there a version of launchpad PPA that I can self-host?
<jpds> armenb: Yes, but you need a significant amount of metal laying around.
#launchpad 2013-09-12
<toabctl> I try to upload a cinder package to my ppa (with the exact same orig.tar.gz file, sha1sums are equal in .dsc and from my file) but the upload is rejected.
<toabctl> error is: File cinder_2013.1.3.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu
<wgrant> toabctl: Where did you get that orig.tar.gz?
<wgrant> It's not the one that Ubuntu has.
<wgrant> And they have to match.
<toabctl> wgrant: I guess I uploaded the first version to the archive
<toabctl> wgrant: and after that, ubuntu uploaded another version to the archive
<toabctl> wgrant: I used the same version I used for my previous package (https://launchpad.net/~telekomcloud/+archive/eisbrecher/+files/cinder_2013.1.3.orig.tar.gz)
<wgrant> 2bfeacfaea7be5194587bb932dd8f693 is the correct MD5 hash
<toabctl> wgrant: and where can I get the orig tarball?
<toabctl> btw: the upstream release tarball from https://github.com/openstack/cinder/archive/2013.1.3.tar.gz has another md5
<wgrant> toabctl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/cinder_2013.1.3.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> toabctl: I think that github link is just a tarball of a tag from their git repository.
<wgrant> Not actually a release tarball.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/cinder/grizzly/2013.1.3 is the official release tarball.
<wgrant> I'm not sure if GitHub supports actual release tarballs any more.
<toabctl> wgrant: but the md5sum of this tarball is also different
<toabctl> oh no. it isn't. sorry
<wgrant> The Ubuntu tarball matches the official release tarball AFAICT.
<toabctl> wgrant: works now. thanks for the help!
<wgrant> toabctl: Excellent, np
<czajkowski> aloha
<wgrant> Morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> wgrant: howdy doody
<toabctl> if I delete a package from the ppa, is the orig.tar.gz tarball also deleted?
<wgrant> toabctl: A record of it is kept. You won't be able to upload a different file with the same name and version even if the old one has been deleted.
<toabctl> wgrant: hm. so I have to repack the orig.tar.gz tarball?
<wgrant> toabctl: If you want to upload a different file it needs to have a different name.
<jml> LP seems to be asking me for re-authentication quite a lot.
<jml> also, it seems that it delays an awfully long time when receiving a non-authorized public key?
<lifeless> time is relative?
<jml> lifeless: well, yes.
<jml> lifeless: but I don't see how that's relevant.
<lifeless> jml: perhaps a metric on 'awfully long time' would help e.g. wgrant assess whether there is an operational problem or business as usual.
<jml> oh.
<jml> it times out.
<lifeless> jml: vs  you having expectations out of sync with reality ;)
<lifeless> jml: ah! W/ OOPS or not ?
<jml> sans oops
<lifeless> IIRC and the infra hasn't been changed too much that implies an haproxy timeout and lp still off in lala land.
<lifeless> that could be caused by something being stubborn and not honouring timeouts
<jml> interestingly, it's on offering an RSA-CERT public key
<lifeless> jml: gpg or ssh ?
<jml> a different RSA public key is rejected quickly
<jml> lifeless: sshg
<lifeless> jml: I haven't heard of RSA-CERT ?
<jml> hmm.
<jml> OK. I don't think I fully understand SSH.
<jml> running ssh-add fixed this. :\
<lifeless> jml: oh, did you mean on bzr+ssh w/bazaar.launchpad.net ?
<jml> lifeless: well, ultimately yes, but I stopped using bzr and switched to openssh directly when I realized I was having problems.
<lifeless> jml: I thought you were talking about updating the keys in the webapp
<wgrant> jml: Similar problem to last time?
<jml> yeah, so it seems.
<jml> in fact, it might have been identical.
<wgrant> jml: Regarding reauthentication, you need to reauthenticate (or re-2FA, if you use 2FA) with the webapp to edit your SSH keys, GPG keys, or email addresses if you haven't authed in the last 5 minutes.
<wgrant> I think it's 5
<wgrant> Maybe 2
<jml> 2 seems more correct
<jml> it seems like a lot.
<wgrant> Yeah, I think it's two, because I remember complaining that it was unreasonable.
<apachelogger> wgrant: hey, got a question about PPA/space ... right now we have kde frameworks 5 dailys at https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+packages however since the codebase is rapidly changing there's always transitional build and binary issues so I wanted to check if you are ok with us introducing two additional ppas where we would copy binaries after smoke testing (daily snapshot and weekly snapshot). each would need at least 5 gib space as of
<apachelogger> right now.
<wgrant> apachelogger: That's fine. Link me to them and I can bump their quotas immediately.
 * czajkowski peers at wgrant 
<apachelogger> wgrant: cool. looking at the numbers I think going to 10 GiB would be best just in case, 5 would be good for at least a month though ;) https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5-snapshot-daily https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5-snapshot-weekly
<wgrant> apachelogger: Done
<apachelogger> wgrant: cheers
<GunChleoc> Hi everyone, I'm a launchpad translator who would like to ask you if you have any ideas concerning a problem we're dealing with in our language
<GunChleoc> It's a minority language with 2 qualified translators, but we have a third translator delivering bad translations and we have been unable to stop him from joinint language teams
<GunChleoc> Is there any way of stopping him short of having to join/create a language team for every launchpad project under the sun?
<GunChleoc> We have asked him to stop, but he won't listen :(
<GunChleoc> Any ideas will be appreciated :)
<dobey> GunChleoc: ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and provide all the details about the abuse.
<GunChleoc> K will do :)
<alesage> need help sorting out a private-ppa-key issue, can't obtain access to this private ppa although I'm a member of a team with access https://launchpad.net/~product-strategy-coverity
<alesage> nm got it thanks all :)
#launchpad 2013-09-13
<tsimpson> does anyone know how to authenticate a session to launchpad, via launchpadlib, for a website? the instructions on https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Authenticated_access_for_website_integration don't seem to work
<wgrant> tsimpson: What's not working? The credential API may have changed a little since those docs were written.
<tsimpson> wgrant: when I try the line `launchpad = Launchpad(credentials, service_root="production")` I get a type error:  __init__() takes at least 4 arguments (3 given)
<wgrant>     def __init__(self, credentials, authorization_engine,
<wgrant>                  credential_store, service_root=uris.STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT,
<tsimpson> exactly
<tsimpson> so the documentation seem outdated, and I don't know what I should be putting for the other parameters
<wgrant> Have you checked how other callsites use it?
<tsimpson> not really, this is an old script, probably written around the last time that page was edited
<tsimpson> I just noticed that it's not working (because we never really used it too much)
<tsimpson> I'm hoping not to have to make a whole rewrite to pull a list of teams from Launchapd for authentication for teams
<wgrant> tsimpson: Why are you not using Launchpad.login_with? Do you have a custom credentials file?
<tsimpson> wgrant: because the code existed before .login_with did
<wgrant> Right, but can you just port it to login_with and be done?
<tsimpson> and because the guide in the wiki doesn't say one should
<wgrant> That's usually the easiest.
<wgrant> tsimpson: What about the section immediately before the one you linked?
<wgrant> You're not doing it for website integration, are you?
<wgrant> login_with is fine for most scripts
<tsimpson> all I need to do is pull a list of team memberships
<tsimpson> it's just a python CGI script
<wgrant> It's not so much a question of what the script does, more of how it's used.
<tsimpson> but it needs to know if someone is in certain lp teams
<wgrant> Hm, unless those teams are private it can probably do that anonymously.
<wgrant> Does it need auth at all? If not, login_anonymously is your friend.
<tsimpson> I'm not sure, I can't actually remember if this existed before anonymous login was supported
<tsimpson> team memberships should be public information, right?
<tsimpson> but I still need a way to know which person to look up team membership for, I need some kind of authentication from the launchpad side
<wgrant> Unless the team is private, yes.
<wgrant> Hm, most sites do that by using SSO for authentication, then asking Launchpad for the user corresponding to the logged in OpenID identifier.
<wgrant> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg06239.html describes the changes to authentication
<wgrant> 4. Use login_with() instead of the Launchpad constructor.
<tsimpson> I was hoping not to need to rewrite the whole authentication stage
<wgrant> 5. If your script is not intended for interactive use, pass in a credentials_file argument to login_with() to avoid the keyring.
<wgrant> Are probably the relevant bits
<tsimpson> if that's the way to do it, I guess I have no choice but to just rewrite it :)
<wgrant> You certainly have to rework how your authentication interfaces with the launchpadlib API.
<wgrant> Because that interface has changed.
<wgrant> But the same workflow should be possible with a little work.
<tsimpson> yeah, it's just some work I hoped I wouldn't have to do
<ricotz> wgrant, hello, are you around by any chance?
<ricotz> wgrant, i am curious about the limitations of armhf ppa builds, it seems there are more and more daily-recipe building going on which obviously isnt going well with the amount of available armhf builders
<ricotz> just as an example for daily building with 9+ hours buildtime -- https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+recipe/cython-py2+3-daily -- https://launchpad.net/~cython-dev/+archive/master-ppa/+build/4972342
<dobey> ricotz: yeah, and they are emulated builders, not real hardware.
<cjwatson> FWIW the number of builders isn't fixed, but we've had to keep it low for the past day or so because the x86 queues have been scary
<cjwatson> So most of the wanis have been on x86 duty
<ricotz> i see, i am asking because e.g. the elementaryOS daily ppa got the armhf support revoked for way less intrusive buildtimes
<ricotz> but yeah, if there are more builders again the situation would be better
<ricotz> since currently this ppa blocks all available armhf builds for 9+ hours now
<ricotz> and it seems 14 hours are expected -- https://code.launchpad.net/~cython-dev/+archive/master-ppa/+build/4949216
<cjwatson> I'll let wgrant reply as to the policy matter
<ricotz> thanks for taking notice
<cjwatson> I've thrown one extra builder over to armhf for now
<cjwatson> Really, though, people need to stop building everything for precise/quantal/raring/saucy ...
<ricotz> + lucid (in this case)
<me4oslav> Anyone in here good with reading buildlogs and founding the issues in them?
<dobey> me4oslav: what log?
<me4oslav> dobey: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150120363/buildlog.txt.gz
<me4oslav> I've had a similar error, but it was caused by cyrillic icon in the source, which is gone
<me4oslav> than one build was success
<me4oslav> and then this happened
<me4oslav> I checked the entire source for cyrillic
<me4oslav> not a trace
<dobey> me4oslav: looks like there's a zero width no-break space in a filename
<dobey> me4oslav: don't ask me how it got committed to bzr though
<me4oslav> dobey: so, what do I do? Here is the commit after which I got that error: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~numix/numix-utouch-style/trunk/revision/51
<dobey> me4oslav: i don't know. branch locally and try to find the offending file. then fix it?
<Soul-Sing> any staff here for a pm?
<me4oslav> dobey: right. So I downloaded the .diff and branched the branch. Should I look in the diff file for sth?
<dobey> me4oslav: compare the file names by their bytes, and not by the visible string
<me4oslav> dobey: right, did that and: http://pastebin.com/6CpzyBwZ (the file sizes are from Nautilus properties dialog)
<dobey> me4oslav: i don't mean bytes as in how much space they use on disk. i mean the actual bytes that make up the file name strings
<me4oslav> dobey: and you confused me. How to I do that?
<dobey> for instance "﻿" <- that isn't an empty string, but a string that contains the \feff character (so it is 2 bytes instead of 0)
<dobey> me4oslav: find . -name "*﻿*" <- this should work the 0xfeff character is between the two * characters, there
<me4oslav> dobey: aha, here is the bugger: me4oslav@laptop:/media/Data/Main/Visuals/Icons$ find . -name "*﻿*"
<me4oslav> ./numix-utouch-style/Numix-uTouch/apps/48/org.gnome.Weather.Application﻿.svg
<me4oslav> me4oslav@laptop:/media/Data/Main/Visuals/Icons$
<dobey> me4oslav: great. rename it to the proper name without the non-breaking space and it should fix it then i guess
<dobey> it's probably failing on the builder because the builders are sadly still running 8.04 :(
<me4oslav> dobey: I deleted it, cos it didn't do any good. Thank you so much.
<MoonMaker> Hi! I have a question about my daily receipt: https://code.launchpad.net/~moonmaker/+recipe/twonkyserver-daily
<MoonMaker> I want to build 3 debs from one source. But it seems like that it isn't possible?
<MoonMaker> when I test it locally, then its working. But on launchpad I have no success. My control file is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~moonmaker/+junk/twonkyserver/files/head:/debian/
<MoonMaker> Does anyone has an idea? Thanks for help!
<MoonMaker> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/235686 <- I'm waiting for your hints ;-)
#launchpad 2013-09-14
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I'm getting "Invalid OpenID transaction" when I log on to LP...
#launchpad 2013-09-15
<Soul-Sing> hi, I want to change my ubuntu.com mailadress, 48 hours ago I changed my launchpadpage into soulzing, changed ubuntu single sign, and wiki, and irc cloak, but changing my ubuntu.com mailadress is stuck with will be activated for your account when you follow the instructions that were sent to
<Soul-Sing> could  someone help me with this problem?
<wgrant> Soul-Sing: Launchpad doesn't manage @ubuntu.com aliases directly; Canonical IS has a script which looks at Ubuntu members and sets up aliases for their preferred addresses. I'd suggest asking in #canonical-sysadmin during the work week.
<Soul-Sing> wgrant thx, I thought they ran a script every 48 to check or change ubuntu.com adresses
<wgrant> Soul-Sing: I believe it's something like that, but not quite so simple for changes.
<Soul-Sing> wgrant, this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Soul-Sing> The address is taken from your Launchpad username so will be: launchpad_username@ubuntu.com , email sent to this address will be forwarded to your main email address set on Launchpad.
<Soul-Sing> as you already know sorry
<Soul-Sing> oops forgot the the work week...
<yofel> hi, could someone please unlock/delete these projects on launchpad? kgeography, kolourpaint, kompare, sweeper
<yofel> I was trying to create them to put imports of their respective kde git repositories there, but launchpad tells me that they exist and shows a 404 when opening them
<wgrant> yofel: Those names should be available now.
<yofel> wgrant: *hug* thanks!
<wgrant> np
#launchpad 2014-09-08
<dobey> teward: that should be the case, yes.
<valeriobozzolan> Ehy guys.
<valeriobozzolan> How to add all the "standard" languages into a Launchpad project?
<valeriobozzolan> https://translations.launchpad.net/open-student/trunk
<teward> dobey, thanks (for the late response, sorry about my own late response)
<dobey> teward: no worries. scrolled up to see what other person was complaining about and saw your own question that didn't appear to be answered. :)
<teward> dobey, i answered it myself off the wiki list of supported releases, but meh.
<teward> :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> "unsupported releases are not supported" ;)
<teward> yup
<marcoceppi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/901927 The very first message, the state change, where in the API is that? It's not a message (comment) but it seems to exist somewhere
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 901927 in Juju Charms Collection "charm for freeciv-server" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dobey> marcoceppi: i don't think change history is exposed in the API
<cjwatson> it is
<dobey> it is?
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8294265/
<dobey> oh
<cjwatson> (first entry in bug.activity there is creation, second is branch linking)
<dobey> didn't know that. cool
<cjwatson> marcoceppi: ^-
<teward> dobey, we all learn new things every day, don't we?  :)
<marcoceppi> cjwatson: dobey thanks!
<marcoceppi> I was looking at the wrong collection in the doc
#launchpad 2014-09-09
<marcoceppi> Where does launchpadlib store the authentication configuration information for "login_with"
<marcoceppi> I'm trying to deploy an authenticated web app and can't seem to figure out what file I need to send with it
<tsimpson> you can pass in a credentials_file parameter, otherwise I think they are stored in the local keyring
<marcoceppi> tsimpson: what's the format for that? username pass, or is it a token?
<tsimpson> it's just a file name that will store the unencrypted credentials
<tsimpson> it won't contain a user name or password, but it will have the application/consumer name and access token
<marcoceppi> tsimpson: thanks, I'll give that a go
<__marco> Hello. Where I can find the repository of the qemu's version packaged in raring (or saucy)
<dpm> hi wgrant, is there a +templates page I can manage translation templates from in the ubuntu-rtm distro? I.e. in the same way I manage templates from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+templates
<wgrant> dpm: Same place. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+templates
<dpm> wgrant, ah, excellent, I missed the series. Thanks!
<wgrant> dpm: Let me know if you see any issues or have any questions or anything.
<dpm> wgrant, it all looks good so far, I'm just going through the list of templates now
<dpm> thanks for setting everything up
<Saviq> wgrant, hey, is it possible to remove a task from a bug through launchpadlib? I tried lp_delete on it but got 405
<Saviq> or any other way to un-affect a project from bugs in bulk?
<wgrant> Saviq: That's not exported at present, partly out of concern that people would do unwise things. What are you trying to do?
<wgrant> I'd consider forging form POSTs if it's a one-off.
<dpm> wgrant, actually, something I've noticed is that in some source packages we seem to get templates generated for each arch, whereas I'd expect just one arch-independent one to be generated. This tends to clutter the global imports queue quite a lot. Here's an example: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/ciborium/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot
<wgrant> dpm: That happens for some weird packages. pkgstriptranslations includes the build directory, which for those packages includes the architecture. It's not something I can fix on the Launchpad end, but pitti might have an idea on how to fix pkgstriptranslations.
<dpm> ok, thanks
<wgrant> Though it looks in this case like it's returning one from both the source and the build dirs.
<Saviq> wgrant, we decided to move all the unity8 bugs to the Ubuntu package, so that we don't have to disconnected bug lists (and other reasons)
<Saviq> wgrant, I managed to create all the Ubuntu tasks via the API, and disabled upstream bugs on the project, but still old bugs have unity8 as a task
<wgrant> Saviq: Oh, you didn't just retarget the existing unity8 tasks to Ubuntu?
<Saviq> wgrant, yeah, now I know I should have, but anyway we had a lot that had both tasks
<wgrant> Saviq: Ah.
<wgrant> So, I'd suggest just forging a lot of form POSTs with your LP cookie.
<Saviq> wgrant, yikes
<Saviq> wgrant, but ok, either that or we'll just live with them
<wgrant> Saviq: I'm very reluctant to expose the operation on the API, as it's very easy to abuse with not too many privileges.
<wgrant> Best to make bulk use of it very awkward at this point.
<Saviq> wgrant, sure, sounds good enough
<Saviq> wgrant, hmm I just introspected the POST... where does it say which task to delete?
<wgrant> Saviq: The URL!
<Saviq> wgrant, oh of course, /me was looking at the referer :)
<wgrant> Heh, no.
<wgrant> Nothing complicated.
<Saviq> wgrant, ok, that's good enough, thanks
<wgrant> Should just need to POST to the relevant +delete with one form field (the button), your cookie, and "Referer: https://launchpad.net/"
<__marco> Hello. Did launchpad changed the login system? I cannot log in anymore with ubuntu one
<__marco> (I always had problems with ubuntu one)
<dobey> no, the login is still the same e-mail and password you used before
<__marco> dobey: I don't know, I had to reset my password
<__marco> but I don't log in very often. I did not remember last time I did
<dobey> maybe some issue specific to your account perhaps if there is an issue. or you just misremembered the password? i've been using launchpad for 6 years without any login issues.
<ersi> Works as usual for me as well..
<__marco> I don't remember my passwords, I use a password manager
<__marco> btw now it workd
<__marco> works*
<__marco> but I thought it was not using ubuntu one
<dobey> it's been using the ubuntu sso login provider for a very long time
<dobey> the only recent change is that the special launchpad-branded page for the login was dropped, and the main branding is used now
<dobey> if you're using the browser's password management, where passwords are matched against URLs, you would likely have needed to re-enter the username/password manually and opted to remember them again, though, as the URLs are different now
<dobey> the URLs for the login site, that is
<zyga> hey
<zyga> I'd like to report a spam/bot https://launchpad.net/~chrisspeaks13
<zyga> he was just posting crapware links on https://code.launchpad.net/~mirsad-vojnikovic-deactivatedaccount/lava-dispatcher/scheduler-models/+merge/54571
<dankm> Is anyone else unable to branch lp:ubuntu/trusty/langpack-locales?
<dobey> unable how so?
<dankm> It's giving me an error saying revision {...} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider..."
<dankm> The exact error message is:
<dankm> bzr: ERROR: Revision {brian@canonical.com-20140214183827-1rm3pifui4vn4t9m} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<dobey> oh, maybe the magic branch import stuff failed on it then
<dobey> file a bug about it against lp:udd
<dankm> I shall. Thanks.
<cjwatson> zyga: I've suspended the user, but I don't know how to search for other MP spam nor how to remove it.  Perhaps wgrant can advise
<cjwatson> WTF
<cjwatson> No, I haven't suspended the user, because https://launchpad.net/~chrisspeaks13/+reviewaccount gives me 403 after I submit the form
<cjwatson> Unauthorized: (<Account 'chrisspeaks ' (Active account)>, 'displayname', 'launchpad.Edit')<br />
<cjwatson> I'm guessing the trailing space is making things painful somehow
<zyga> cjwatson: oh, tricky
<zyga> cjwatson: how did he get that space in?
<cjwatson> I have no idea, not inclined to look right now ...
#launchpad 2014-09-11
<mbruzek> Is there a problem with bazaar.launchpad.net right now?
<mbruzek> I am getting this error message:
<mbruzek> Timeout, server bazaar.launchpad.net not responding.
<OnkelTem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ has no link to create new bug report
<OnkelTem> overminds work?
<tsimpson> bugs belong to projects, so you may only report bugs within a project
#launchpad 2014-09-12
<SixEcho> is there a launchpad URL to get a diff between a range of revisions?
<dobey> no, but you can use bzr to do so
<dobey> bzr diff -c 1..3 lp:foo
<dobey> err, -r
<SixEcho> dobey: or any chance there is a url to produce a reverse or "backout diff" for a particular revision?   just trying to succinctly reference a change(s) in a ticket
<SixEcho> if not no big deal...
<dobey> no, there's no web interface for directly managing branch contents. you can view the diff for a particular revision, but not a reverse of it
<dobey> SixEcho: you can specify the revision range backwards to bzr diff to get a reverse diff, though
<dobey> SixEcho: so bzr diff -r 3..1 for example
<SixEcho> dobey: much thanks
<daguegoneit> wgrant: lifeless said I should bug you if I got timeout issues in launchpad, which we do a lot in openstack. Like https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1211648 is something I'd really like to be able to set priorities on.
<daguegoneit> oops, I meant - https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1340793
<lifeless> daguegoneit: hi; can you get the OOPS ID from the error you got?
<daguegoneit> lifeless: ?
<daguegoneit> I have no idea
<lifeless> daguegoneit: LP does many million requests a day - the OOPS ID is a direct link to the request metadata
<lifeless> daguegoneit: are you experiencing the timeout via API or browser?
<daguegoneit> ok, so I'm clicking through in chrome, how would I get that
<lifeless> the error page / ajax error box should show it somewhere
<daguegoneit> nope
<daguegoneit> at least nothing I've seen
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
<lifeless> daguegoneit: what priority are you trying to set on that bug ?
<daguegoneit> so on my 5th try it worked and set it to low
<lifeless> daguegoneit: btw these multi-project bugs are where timeouts will be much more common
<daguegoneit> yep, I'm aware
<daguegoneit> I'm still on a 20 - 30% fail rate on a first try of marking a Nova bug Invalid
<lifeless> ok, I'm going to play on staging and see if I can get a better screenshot of the error
<lifeless> wgrant: staging seems to be hugely out of date?
<wgrant> lifeless: It is deliberately so atm.
<lifeless> wgrant: ah; so I'm trying to get a screenshot to show sdague aka daguegoneit how to report an OOPS for you
<lifeless> when using ajax updates via chrome
<lifeless> ahhh
<lifeless> that ug still isn't fixed
<lifeless> just 'Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes.
<lifeless> ￼OK'
<lifeless> wgrant: you don't get to whine about no OOPS till thats fixed, fair?
<daguegoneit> lifeless: so very rarely do I actually get that popup
<daguegoneit> that's the red box popup, right?
<daguegoneit> anyway, I need to call it a week. Might ping more next week
<lifeless> daguegoneit: what do you normally get when a failure occurs? grab a screenshot next time :)
<daguegoneit> lifeless: sure, it happens a lot, so I'll be able to get tons of screenshots
<lifeless> daguegoneit: just one; then thats the thing that we need to fix/document how to get an OOPS ID in there.
<wgrant> Let me see if I can find some from that URL.
<wgrant> As expected, it's because of the ridiculous number of structural subscribers on that set of projects.
<wgrant> Roughly even split between SQL and Python time, ew.
#launchpad 2014-09-13
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey does an ssh key work for both github and launchpad?
#launchpad 2014-09-14
<pabs3> anyone know if it is possible to upgrade the repository format of launchpad repos?
<Peng> What, Bazaar repos?
<Peng> I don't know if there's a good way, but you can always run "bzr upgrade" with a bzr+ssh path.
<pabs3> yeah Bazaar repos
<wgrant> pabs3: There's an upgrade link on the branch page, or you can 'bzr upgrade lp:whatever'.
<pabs3> ok cool
<hggdh> cansomeone please delete https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1369306 ? This is spam, I already marked it invalid
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369306 in gnome-volume-manager (Ubuntu) "Watch The Fault in Our Stars Online free movie putlocker" [Undecided,Invalid]
#launchpad 2015-09-07
<TJ-> I'm getting 'Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL' trying to add an upstream bug link for the grub2 package; the URL matches the bug tracker launchpad describes. Is there a bug with the validator? bug #1492886
<ubot5> bug 1492886 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "cryptomount thinks locked device is: already mounted as cryptoX" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492886
<TJ-> I'm getting 'Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL' trying to add an upstream bug link for the grub2 package; the URL matches the bug tracker launchpad describes. Is there a bug with the validator? bug #1492886
<ubot5> bug 1492886 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "cryptomount thinks locked device is: already mounted as cryptoX" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492886
<TJ-> 05:23 ubot5 bug 1492886 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "cryptomount thinks locked device is: already mounted as cryptoX" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492886
<wgrant> TJ-: Drop the "index.php" from the URL. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/197250
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 197250 in Launchpad itself "bug watches on savannah have to use exact urls, but savannah uses many itself" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> savannah is very confused about its URLs, unfortunately.
<wgrant> If you include index.php in the URL you request, the page's links will be to index.php
<wgrant> If you omit it, they won't.
<wgrant> I'm not honestly sure what the canonical form is :/
<TJ-> Hmmm... never seen a link without the index.php?  ... I thought it was the https:// :)
<TJ-> wgrant: That did it; thanks :) No index.php from now on
<wgrant> Great.
<HeOS> Hi to all!
<HeOS> What's happened with Launchpad?
<HeOS> 'Something has gone wrong. We're sorry!'
<vitalie> Same here
<CasparN> Same here as well
<vitalie> F5 works OK
<CasparN> It's back
<CasparN> Anyone know what happened to Super Boot Manager?
<CasparN> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ingalex/super-boot-manager/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<cjwatson> HeOS: Sorry about that, there was a temporary firewall configuration error, quickly fixed.
<HeOS> cjwatson, okay. :)
#launchpad 2015-09-08
<nottrobin> I got an email because someone changed the membership status of someone else  on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-font-beta-testing. Nothing to do with me and I never heard of that team before. I got the email because a team I'm a member of is apparently "administrator" of this team. Is there any way for me to unsubscribe from these emails?
<cjwatson> nottrobin: Only by not being an administrator of that team, I'm afraid (it'll be via ~canonical-ux).  Although once I land one of the branches I'm working on at the moment you'll at least be able to filter them mechanically: they'll get "X-Launchpad-Notification-Type: team-membership-new" and "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Admin (ubuntu-font-beta-testing) @canonical-ux" headers
<nottrobin> cjwatson: I am an administrator of canonical-ux. does that mean I can unsubscribe the whole team from emails about ubuntu-font-beta-testing? how do I do that?
<nottrobin> cjwatson: oh sorry you said by *not* being an administrator
<nottrobin> cjwatson: I understand. Thanks. Looking forward to the new branch :)
<cjwatson> Yeah, I don't think simply removing canonical-ux from administratorship of ubuntu-font-beta-testing is the right answer ...
<Fudge> hey cjwatson  any chance you might eb able to give me some direction with ubiquity in relation to teh text installer. we on Vinu have desktop and cli images but we havn'
<Fudge> figured a way yet to make ubiquity accessible with speakup
<cjwatson> Fudge: Ask in #ubuntu-installer, not here, please.  I'm not working on ubiquity any more but perhaps somebody else there can help.
<Fudge> on Vinux sorry
<Fudge> np mate
#launchpad 2015-09-09
<daedeloth> I'm trying to upload a ppa, but I keep getting this error:
<daedeloth> Could not find distribution 'ppa'.
<daedeloth> (in the rejected email)
<cjwatson> daedeloth: What dput command did you use?
<daedeloth> dput ppa:showpad ../lsyncd_2.1.5-2showpad1_source.changes
<daedeloth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12320625/
<daedeloth> that's my dput.cf
<cjwatson> daedeloth: What's the "debian" doing there?
<cjwatson> (in incoming)
<daedeloth> I don't know, shouldn't it be in there?
<cjwatson> daedeloth: No.  Where did that come from?
<daedeloth> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<daedeloth> well, except that I replaced ubuntu with debian
<cjwatson> daedeloth: Launchpad doesn't support building PPAs for Debian
<daedeloth> what is all this about then? https://launchpad.net/debian
<cjwatson> That's an import so that we can copy packages from there into Ubuntu
<daedeloth> https://launchpad.net/debian/+ppas
<cjwatson> That's a page listing zero things
<daedeloth> oh, bummer.
<cjwatson> Also, that documentation is a little out of date, the modern form is ~<your_launchpad_id>/ubuntu/ppa - I'll update that
<daedeloth> ok, I feel silly for trying. I thought launchpad had debian packages too
<cjwatson> Import, but not building
<cjwatson> So, you can build it for Ubuntu by changing to "incoming = ~showpad/ubuntu/ppa" and putting an Ubuntu release name at the top of your changelog, but I'm afraid you'll have to build for Debian some other way
<daedeloth> ok, well, since I've already spent too much hopes on this, I'll try to build it for ubuntu to start with ;)
<daedeloth> so... any thoughts on how to get packages on debian? or is that a big no-no here?
<cjwatson> Setting up sbuild locally isn't too hard
<daedeloth> but I want to have an apt repository where the files can be pulled from
<cjwatson> Right, so you'd feed the output to reprepro.  There may be some publicly-available PPA-like service elsewhere that will do it all for you, but I don't know of one
#launchpad 2015-09-10
<taec> Hi folks, I have a group on launchpad.net where the owner no longer is around. Is there any way to get the group ownership changed?
<cjwatson> taec: file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad with all the details you can think of, and we'll look into it
<taec> cjwatson: Just done, thankyou!
#launchpad 2015-09-11
<Thomas_Z> hello! my name is thomas and i'm new to this channel. i try to make my own linker script but i have some difficulties. may someone can help me?
<cjwatson> Thomas_Z: It sounds like that might be more appropriate in #ubuntu-packaging or somewhere like that; Launchpad is a hosting site, we can't necessarily help you with all the kinds of software you might possibly want to build on it
<Thomas_Z> oh, i see.... it realy sounds like im wrong in this channel. perhaps, do you know if there's a channel for gcc-arm-embedded project?
<cjwatson> Thomas_Z: I'm afraid I don't know about that specifically
<Thomas_Z> ok, thx anyway
#launchpad 2015-09-13
<cygus> hi
<cygus> I have small question.
<cygus> I'm looking to good ppa for have ubuntu lts up to date.
<cygus> Please tell me whether launchpad is testing the pkg before it is published for users?
<cygus> I mean testing for malware, backdoor and viruses.
<mapreri> cygus: there is no testing whatsoever from launchpad.  it's just a hosting facility.
<cygus> ok, thx but launchpad is building deb pkg from deb-src uploaded by autor?
<mapreri> yes
<cygus> thx a lot
<mapreri> everybody can upload a source package to a PPA, launchpad builds and publish it.
<cygus> ok
<cygus> is possible to protect ourself against bad pkg?
<mapreri> cygus: choosing the PPA to use wisely would be good, e.g. don't use random PPAs if you don't trust them
<cygus> thx
<mapreri> maybe i'm missing something: but is it possible to use pad.lv to link MR?
<cjwatson> mapreri: http://pad.lv/ doesn't suggest so
<cjwatson> (we don't operate it)
<mapreri> indeed, and i'm surprised
<mapreri> cjwatson: is there a short launchpad url like https://launchpad.net/bugs/#### for bugs?
<cjwatson> That's the shortest form of it on launchpad.net itself
<mapreri> erm, i meant, like lp.net/bugs/### works for bugs, is there something similar for MR?
<mapreri> (sorry for being unclear)
<cjwatson> Ah, no
<mapreri> sad
<mapreri> then i'll stick with that long MR url :)
<cjwatson> mapreri: It might be worth a bug report.  It wouldn't be technically difficult to arrange, I think.
<cjwatson> The IDs are already exposed in the URLs, so making /+merge/ID work wouldn't hurt anything.
<cjwatson> (That's probably why pad.lv doesn't have a short form, since it doesn't have a way to look up MPs by ID right now.)
<mapreri> guess it could use the API to figure it out?
 * mapreri writes a bug up
<cjwatson> mapreri: No, because that's not exposed on the API either.
<cjwatson> No branch_merge_proposals collection or whatever.
<mapreri> ah, fun
<cjwatson> mapreri: If you have a specific use case beyond "it would be nice if ...", do mention that in the report.
<mapreri> i don't
<mapreri> i'm just writing that url down in a file and i'm bother i have to go to newline :)
<cjwatson> Heh
<mapreri> cjwatson: do you also want a bug "please expose MR IDs in the API" or something?
<cjwatson> If we were doing this I'd be inclined to do both at the same time, so it's probably fine to have those in the same report
<mapreri> fine
<cjwatson> Internally it's getUtility(IBranchMergeProposalGetter).get(id), should you wish to send a patch :-)
<mapreri> -enotime :P
<cjwatson> Worth a shot
<mapreri> eheh
 * mapreri is happy to leave you complete/rewrite the report :)  (=I'm really bad at pointing out technical stuff about software I don't know about)
<mapreri> "If you want to you can help fix the bug you are reporting."  reads like  "Please fix the bug you are reporting." to me :D
<StevenK> mapreri: The best kind of bug reports are the ones that include a patch ...
<teward> can someone go and delete this comment made on a bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1483923/comments/2  looks like a nonconstructive post.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483923 in nginx (Ubuntu) "dpkg-divert breaks nginx installation" [Undecided,New]
<teward> (specifically comment #2)
<amerle> Hello I have a question regarding ethics.
<amerle> I would like to contribute to one package which is in someone's ppa.
<amerle> The code is located in his personal branches area (+junk) so there is no Launchpad project and I cannot propose my new commits.
<amerle> That package did not have any active development in the past 3 years and I have tried to contact the original author but without success so far.
<amerle> My question is:
<amerle> Can I simply use his code to create a new project on Launchpad?
<amerle> (In the source folder there is the GPL v2 statement)
<teward> any lpadmin around to nuke a nonconstructive bug comment?
<dobey> teward: hidden
<dobey> amerle: you cannot change the license to something other than what is permitted by the current license, but you can "fork" the code and create a real project, sure.
<dobey> amerle: if you wish to maintain said project anyway. :)
<amerle> ok, good to know
<amerle> thanks for the answer
#launchpad 2016-09-12
<wgrant> mop: You can see the code at https://git.launchpad.net/git-build-recipe. In this case, the code in question is:
<wgrant>         dt = dateutil.parser.parse(self.branch.git_output(
<wgrant>             "log", "-1", "--date=iso", "--format=format:%cd", self.commit))
<wgrant>         return dt.astimezone(datetime.timezone.utc).strftime("%Y%m%d")
<cjwatson> caraka: Just the documentation on help.launchpad.net.  What's broken?
<cjwatson> pbek: It's a software-center-agent bug.
<pbek> cjwatson: ok, thank you
<apollo13> would it be possible to fix my launchpad login? error id:  OOPS-b32e2f4e37f854e5a7614319da6b1398
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b32e2f4e37f854e5a7614319da6b1398
<dhill_> have any issues with launchpad? I can't comment / attach files
<geekgonecrazy> wgrant: referred to you by kyrofa.  We have a snap trying to build on launchpad snap builders, looks like maybe an issue with npm and the proxy?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/284002271/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_rocket.chat.develop_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> This is a known issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1588870
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1588870 in launchpad-buildd "npm doesn't seem to use snap proxy" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> smoser thought he'd fixed it but apparently not quite yet
<geekgonecrazy> cjwatson: perfect! Just wanted to see if it was a known issue
#launchpad 2016-09-13
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> somebody just asked "Anyone knows why launchpad is failing to upload 'my' snap to the Ubuntu Store? Well, I have only one login for all my Ubuntu stuff. The error is: Store upload failed: 403 Client Error: Forbidden" - I'm not quite sure what the issue might be. Does anyone have an idea?
<wgrant> dholbach: First thing to try is unchecking and rechecking the store upload checkbox on LP, to get new authentication tokens.
<wgrant> If that doesn't fix it then we'll have to dig deeper.
<dholbach> ok, I'll let them know
<dholbach> thanks
<aatchison> hello
<aatchison> I'm having some build issues with launchpad, and I'm not sure what to do. pbuilder needs an Internet connection in my case, how might I remedy this? I have some ubuntu package build deps and also pip dependencies. I am using dh_virtualenv to create a source package, which seems to be good. How might I accomplish a build with no internet on the ppa farm?
<aatchison> Would it be a better approach to build the packages myself and upload to the PPA?
<dobey> you need to depend on the binary python packages
<aatchison> hmm
<aatchison> I'm not sure that I can do that, as not all of them exist as packages
<dobey> if they're not available in the ubuntu archive already, you'll need to package them in your PPA
<aatchison> ahh
<aatchison> ok, crap lol
<aatchison> thanks
<aatchison> I guess I need to contact some maintainers.
<dobey> i'm not sure what all snap builds can access, but you might want to look at packaging as a snap instead of debs. i think the snap builds are a little more lenient there
<cjwatson> That's correct, but it depends what you need to achieve.
<apollo13> anyone here who can fix my launchpad login? :(
 * apollo13 doesn't like to create new email addresses for services
<cjwatson> roadmr: ^- I think you helped me last time with somebody who had a confused SSO state
<cjwatson> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b32e2f4e37f854e5a7614319da6b1398 is the oops
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b32e2f4e37f854e5a7614319da6b1398
<roadmr> cjwatson: yes, that time there were two SSO accounts and two LP ones, the openid was mismatched
<apollo13> I can generate new OOPS if needed :D
<roadmr> :)
<cjwatson> apollo13: Do you know your LP username?
<apollo13> cjwatson: it might have been apollo13 or f.apolloner
<apollo13>  (Error ID: OOPS-98fee25e8cb199977fa9a83f2afea2cf)  <-- new oops if it helps
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-98fee25e8cb199977fa9a83f2afea2cf
<cjwatson> ~apollo13 exists and has the OpenID from that OOPS
<apollo13> yeah, apollo13 should be relatively old (or rather recreated)
<apollo13> I think I have/had one in 2007 or so
<aatchison> hmm
<aatchison> I'm actually building snaps and debs
<apollo13> what is that snaps thingy? something new canonical is trying to push? :D
 * apollo13 has the feeling that we are ending up with more package formats than we need
<cjwatson> ~apollo13 is recorded as having been created in July
<apollo13> cjwatson: yes, since I deleted the account last time the ubuntu forums got hacked or so :þ
<apollo13> and then recreated in july
<aatchison> I can upload my own debs correct? What would be the difference between that an packaging the python deps?
<aatchison> There is another problem, some of the pip requirements need to use wheel to compile headers for that specific arch
<apollo13> aatchison: not sure why you'd need wheel if you need binary stuff, just fetch the sdist and run bdist_ext or whatnot
<aatchison> So, I would have to make dsc for all of the pip requirements, and build each one for each arch?
<aatchison> Well, I know that I need to compile python bindings I mean
<aatchison> for at least one package
<apollo13> yes, but how does that have anything to do with wheel?
<aatchison> either that or update the upstream package (pocketsphinx)
<cjwatson> roadmr: Looks like there's an old ~apollo13-deactivatedaccount hanging around that this is conflicting with
<cjwatson> Created in 2005, deactivated in February
<aatchison> Wheel compiles locally during pip installation, unless I'm mistaken
<cjwatson> Mismatching OpenID with this one of course
<wgrant> cjwatson: Bug #1607242
<ubot5> bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607242
<apollo13> cjwatson: oh wow, didn't know that I already was writing ubuntuusers.de at that time -- good old times :d
<cjwatson> wgrant: Ah yes, now I remember you filing that
 * cjwatson reads
<cjwatson> wgrant: In this case A is ~apollo13-deactivatedaccount and B is ~apollo13, right?
<wgrant> cjwatson: Correct.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Do I then read it correctly that you suggest an admin merge of ~apollo13-deactivatedaccount to ~lp-void in this case?  I'm not sure I see how that clears out the email address
<wgrant> cjwatson: Quite, the process was originally very dodgy and is now only quite dodgy: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/LPHowTo/DeleteAccounts?action=diff&rev2=3&rev1=2
<cjwatson> Grief
<cjwatson> Do we need to check for multiple SSO accounts as well, then?
<wgrant> cjwatson: Hm, how is that relevant?
<cjwatson> I don't know, but https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/WebOps/LPHowTo/SSOandLPAccountWoe is linked from that page and suggests it
<wgrant> cjwatson: That is only a problem when there are multiple OpenID identifiers on a single LP account; both SSO accounts will advertise the same username.
<wgrant> So there are two main options here: fully delete the old LP account, or reactivate it and merge the new one into it.
<cjwatson> apollo13: Do you just want the old account back, or are you intentionally aiming for a fresh start?
<dobey> aatchison: you can only upload source packages to launchpad
<dobey> aatchison: so you'd make appropriate source packages and just specify arch: any or arch: all on the binary packages as appropriate, and launchpad builders will build the binary packages on the appropriate archs in the ppa
<apollo13> cjwatson: I am fine either way -- whatever is easier
<cjwatson> wgrant: I think we should probably merge the two, then.  Procedure check: ~apollo13-deactivatedaccount/+reviewaccount -> Active, +adminpeoplemerge ~apollo13 into ~apollo13-deactivatedaccount, then once the merge completes rename ~apollo13-deactivatedaccount to ~apollo13?
<aatchison> @dobey thanks
<aatchison> This approach should work? https://github.com/spotify/dh-virtualenv/issues/112
<aatchison> That way I could keep my virtualenvs and include the pip requirements in the same source package I think...
<jose> 'ello! anyone around?
<jose> getting some oops
<tsimonq2> jose: be more specific?
<jose> Launchpad oops
<tsimonq2> what pages?
<tsimonq2> any page that isn't being mean?
<jose> when filing a bug, just tried with someone else and it's just oopsing
<jose> someone over at IS should be able to take a look at the oops report
<cjwatson> jose: you need to tell us the oops id
<cjwatson> jose: we can see them but not telepathically
<jose> cjwatson:  OOPS-717ad70cf1704bd8a887098f992bd093 is the first one
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-717ad70cf1704bd8a887098f992bd093
<cjwatson> IllegalTarget: Package rlec not published in Juju Charms Collection
<cjwatson> you can't file bugs against non-official branches
<jose> let me try again, I had another one but closed the window
<jose> just one quick sec
<jose> hmm, its not timing out anymore. looks like it's fixed - thanks though!
<jose> I changed it and tried to file it against the general project and it would oops as well
<cjwatson> bug timeouts are usually transient
<jose> good :)
<cjwatson> there's a known problem with triggers that ~always goes away in about ten minutes
#launchpad 2016-09-14
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> dpkg-source: info: building mgba in mgba_0.4.0-r2309-4c38f76~ubuntu16.04.1.tar.xz
<sergio-br2> I thought r{revno} in git should always increase
<sergio-br2> last version was r3001
<sergio-br2> it went from r3001 to r2309
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~endrift/+recipe/mgba-daily
<hloeung> maybe a bunch of commits was squashed to tidy up the history logs
<hloeung> should probably switch from using revno to a date
<hloeung> sergio-br2: ^
<sergio-br2> it's more reliable yeah
<wgrant> sergio-br2, hloeung: It's also relatively common in git to change the LHS history, which is never done in bzr.
<wgrant> eg. rather than merging a branch into trunk, you merge trunk into the branch and then push the branch over trunk.
<wgrant> No revisions are removed from history, but the LHS changes, so the revno changes.
<wgrant>     Merge branch 'master' into feature/thread-proxy-renderer
<wgrant> That's what happened here.
<wgrant> A branch from October was merged by pushing it over master.
<sergio-br2> oh
<sergio-br2> ok thanks
<sergio-br2> I'll change to date I guess then
<sergio-br2> see ya
<cjwatson> wgrant: "never" - I must be imagining all the times people did exactly that with ubuntu-seeds :-)
<wgrant> cjwatson: Well I just pretend that append_revisions_only is the default because it's the only sane thing.
<cjwatson> I thought that only required that the thing you push be a descendant.
<cjwatson> Not that it have the same graph balance.
<wgrant> cjwatson: No, the descendant requirement is always in place unless you use --overwrite.
<cjwatson> Ah, yes, ARO does iter_lefthand_ancestry.  Fair enough.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Did you get a chance to check over my proposed procedure to merge those accounts?
<wgrant> cjwatson: I think so, but I forget exactly which state transitions are permitted by the form.
<wgrant> But if they succeed it should work.
<cjwatson> All right, it was the direction of merge I mainly wanted to double-check.  Thanks.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Yeah, generally best to merge toward the account with the most references.
<cjwatson> apollo13: Please try logging into your Launchpad account again now.  You should end up logged in as ~apollo13-deactivatedaccount; once you're logged in, you can visit https://launchpad.net/~/+edit and change your username to ~apollo13.
<cjwatson> Er, to "apollo13" I mean.
<apollo13> cjwatson: sec
<apollo13>  (Error ID: OOPS-5d99cf26161476bbb18165f7d0db5cb8)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5d99cf26161476bbb18165f7d0db5cb8
<cjwatson> what
<apollo13> that is the new oops
<cjwatson> yeah, I know, my "what" was directed at trying to understand what's going on
<cjwatson> the emailaddress row has status NEW, I think, so this is an account with no preferredemail
<cjwatson> apollo13: right, colleague has fixed my confusion, try again?
<apollo13> cjwatson: jay, login works
<cjwatson> \o/
<cjwatson> Sorry it took so long!
<apollo13> no worries
<chrisccoulson> Any idea what's happening with OOPS-777660d8bb39cb77df0367ce7054b467 (timing out whilst trying to change the status of a bug)?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-777660d8bb39cb77df0367ce7054b467
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: some kind of internal postgresql maintenance task that blocks a trigger from creating temporary tables - should go away within about ten minutes
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, thanks
#launchpad 2016-09-15
<rbasak> I've just migrated uvtool from bzr to git. So lp:uvtool seems to exist both for bzr and git, and that works. I've configured the project to say that the VCS is Git.
<rbasak> However, my new source build recipe, despite starting with "# git-build-recipe...", seems to be automatically changed to "# bzr-builder..." and then run against bzr dailydeb instead.
<rbasak> https://code.launchpad.net/~uvtool-dev/+recipe/master-daily is the recipe
<rbasak> "Base source" seems to link to the bzr branch, not my git branch.
<rbasak> I don't see any way of changing this.
<rbasak> Help?
<wgrant> rbasak: You can't convert a bzr recipe into a git one. You need to create a new recipe from the git branch.
<rbasak> That's what I thought I did. Perhaps I created it from the wrong branch?
<wgrant> Likely.
<cjwatson> I think there may be a problem with ambiguous lookups ...
 * rbasak deletes it to try again
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<cjwatson> You could unset the bzr development focus; I think that would help.
<wgrant> Ah, yes, SourcePackageRecipe.new only gets the text, not the context.
<rbasak> wgrant: yeah I did create it from the correct branch. I'll try what cjwatson says.
<cjwatson> It's messy because we use bzr-builder to parse the recipe text, which means we have to hack the format line internally and then hack it back again in the git case, which is why you're seeing the change to "# bzr-builder...".
<cjwatson> Should maybe extract that code.
<cjwatson> But indeed the fundamental problem here is that the recipe parser doesn't quite have enough information and has to guess.
<rbasak> cjwatson: the "Development focus" dropdown on the project only gives me one option (the bzr trunk branch)
<wgrant> rbasak: "Development focus" is a series, not a branch. The series might have a branch.
<wgrant> Head over to "Configure code" instead
<wgrant> Expand the Bazaar section, and unset the branch.
<rbasak> I see, thanks. I'll try that.
<cjwatson> focus> sorry, I always forget exactly what the weird semi-inconsistent vocabulary used for Bazaar is :P
<rbasak> I emptied the "Link to a Bazaar branch already on Launchpad" box, and that has stuck.
<cjwatson> lp:uvtool should be unambiguous now, then.
<cjwatson> I think an alternative would have been to use a URL form that only exists for git.
<cjwatson> But it's probably less confusing anyway if lp:uvtool stops existing for bzr once you've migrated.
<wgrant> (series also shouldn't be as prominent as they are. if you don't use Bazaar you basically never have to deal with them now, at least...)
<cjwatson> Keeping the old branch around is useful; keeping the alias less so.
<rbasak> Agreed (lp:uvtool should stop existing for bzr)
<rbasak> Yes "Base source" now points to the git repo, and the header has stayed "# git-build-recipe". Thanks! I'll try a build now.
<rbasak> Would you like a bug for this?
<cjwatson> May as well.
<rbasak> OK, filed bug 1623924. Thank you for your help.
<ubot5> bug 1623924 in Launchpad itself "git-based source build recipes are sometimes interpreted as bzr recipes instead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623924
<cpaelzer> hi, I'm kind of blocked on having exceeded my ppas size - who might I bother to increase its size (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/394937)
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: done
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: thanks you!
<cpaelzer> -s
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: thanks for your mentioning on the 6 hour cron job
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: would that be worth updating https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting?
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: there is says "In the most common situation, files are removed within an hour."
<cpaelzer> maybe that was ment for the archive indexes, but since the text talks "archive, file on disk, comment" I misinterpreted it to belong to the files on disk
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: clarified a bit
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: perfect, thanks
<teward> cjwatson: what's the PPA builders' core OS version?
<teward> (i.e. which release of Ubuntu drives 'sbuild' or similar in the builders)
<teward> (if you know)
<dobey> i think 12.04 or 14.04
<dobey> teward: looks like 14.04 according to build logs
<dobey> sbuild_0.65.2-1ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa8
<teward> dobey: hmmmmm
<teward> the ~ppa8 means that that's a patched sbuild... which makes sense, but i was curious about that or not
<teward> (esp. given that there's a nasty sbuild issue in Trusty wrt any schroot containing gnupg 2.x)
<dobey> yeah, sbuild and some other packages are update from a ppa
<teward> makes total sense.  doesn't necessarily help the rest of us (Yakkety schroots no longer work, at least on Trusty sbuild)
<teward> dobey: thanks.
<cjwatson> The base release varies a bit across architectures, but at the moment it's mostly trusty, yes
<cjwatson> The PPA in question is https://launchpad.net/~canonical-is-sa/+archive/ubuntu/buildd/+packages
<dobey> teward: ah, you're probably hitting the same issue i had setting up schroots on jenkins, with the trusty sbuild
<teward> cjwatson: right i found that
<teward> dobey: was it the gpg no priv. key problem?
<dobey> teward: i don't recall exactly, but there was a bug filed iirc, and the fix was not yet SRUed to trusty.
<teward> dobey: which explains the evils I'm having.
<teward> dobey: I know that Ubuntu Bug 1624046 which I just filed addresses the existing problem and links back to the Debian bug I'm seeing, but CBA to fully finish triaging (lazy, and still recovering from bronchitis0
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1624046 in sbuild (Ubuntu) "sbuild: Does not work with gnupg 2.x installed in the chroot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624046
<teward> (matches the Debian bug reporter's issue basically 1-for-1)
<teward> dobey: was there any timeline on a Trusty SRU?
<teward> wait why am I asking in here instead of #u-devel
<dobey> don't recall and don't know :)
<Mc-> Hi, is there a problem with lp? I can't seem to comment or act on bugs
<Mc-> ("Service Unavailable")
<Mc-> ok, I was not patient enough :) It's back, thanks a lot !
#launchpad 2016-09-16
<india_lima> hey, I got an OOPS on bugs.launchpad.net and (after a brief search through the bug list) didn't see an open bug for it
<cjwatson> india_lima: do you have the OOPS ID?
<india_lima> yep: OOPS-c66ce09895e35d61cbd8f81b672b1203
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-c66ce09895e35d61cbd8f81b672b1203
<cjwatson> that looks familiar, give me a minute
<india_lima> ah, ok - sorry if it's a duplicate!
<cjwatson> india_lima: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1575903
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1575903 in Launchpad itself "AJAX bug listing sort redirects to ++model++/+login when logged out, which OOPSes" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> not had a chance to try to track it down further than that yet, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> I believe logging in is a workaround
<india_lima> ok, sound good - just to verify, can you check that this OOPS id is for the same issue? OOPS-173d3c4688499a75050a8180e37af3f4
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-173d3c4688499a75050a8180e37af3f4
<cjwatson> india_lima: sure is
<india_lima> great - thanks for the help!
<dobey> hmm, apt-get update seems to be hanging on trying to talk to ppa.launchpad.net now
<dobey> seems back now
<dobey> or it's just insanely slow. now upgrade is hanging
<dobey> trying to download debs
<dobey> hmm, and now ok again. wonder what's going on
<sarnold> I have 'bzr up' commands that are just hanging
#launchpad 2016-09-17
<sarnold> strace shows it hanging in a recvfrom call: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189423/
<sarnold> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-security-tools/ and bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-cve-tracker/ both act the same
<sarnold> at least the ubuntu-cve-tracker one worked roughly an hour ago, for both bzr up and bzr ci
<dobey> sarnold: i'm guessing nobody around at the moment, given the hour/day. i was having issues earlier with apt-get update and upgrade both hanging on ppa.launchpad.net. quickly resolved itself though. maybe an intermittent network issue or DoS attack?
<sarnold> dobey: interesting
<sarnold> ah! I think this one is self-induced
<sarnold> a fourth attempt showed ssh error messages that explain everything
<dobey> ah ok
<sarnold> a bunch of these:
<sarnold> mux_client_request_session: read from master failed: Broken pipe
<sarnold> ControlSocket /home/sarnold/.ssh/sockets/hunt-bazaar.launchpad.net-22-seth-arnold already exists, disabling multiplexing
<sarnold> .. I've got ssh configured to re-use connections when it can; and I just dropped off the VPN because I didn't need it any longer, but those connections were still around..
<dobey> ah
<sarnold> thanks dobey :)
<dobey> np :)
<M-berdario> Hi, I was using Launchpad a few years ago... now I needed to branch a project from there, but I cannot
<M-berdario> it just hangs there, and even if I add `--verbose` I don't get any further output
<M-berdario> I checked with strace, and it hangs ona  `recvfrom` syscall
<M-berdario> I'm using bzr 2.7.0
<M-berdario> Do you have any idea what might be going wrong? Is launchpad down?
<slackner_> does someone have an idea whats wrong with the git import branch https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/wine/master-git ? it looks like there are frequent imports, but the latest revision is from four days ago
#launchpad 2017-09-12
<nacc> cjwatson: is it possible that the redirect for when a http/https repo doesn't exist requires auth?
<nacc> cjwatson: i think that's what i'm seeing right now, but am curious
<nacc> i'll debug it more tmrw
<wgrant> nacc: On cgit that's correct.
<wgrant> nacc: We can't expose the difference between a private repo that you can't see and a non-existent repo.
<wgrant> nacc: Does this mean you're using cgit programmatically?
<SXX> wgrant: sorry for bothering you, but is it possible to build from git repository with submodules on Launchpad?
<SXX> I can't find any information how to make Launchpad clone local git (pre-imported to git on Launchpad) repository recursively.
<wgrant> SXX: Using a source package recipe?
<SXX> wgrant: isn't git-build-recipe it?
<wgrant> SXX: Yep, just checking which particular technology you were using
<wgrant> SXX: Recipes don't support submodules, but you can use the "nest" and "nest-part" commands to achieve equivalent behaviour.
<SXX> wgrant: so only way to use submodule is to nest some another repository? Thank you!
<SXX> wgrant: one more little question. Should I post about PPA space increase on Launchpad or could I ask it here?
<SXX> https://launchpad.net/~vcmi/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<wgrant> SXX: Usually on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, but I've increased that one for you here
<SXX> wgrant: thank you very much! I'll see how I could use nesting here and might be extract our dependency into separate package, after all it is extracted by our Debian maintainer.
<wgrant> SXX: A separate package for a dependency often makes sense, yep.
<SXX> wgrant: yeah I know, but it's would also increase needed maintenance of PPA and submodule require none. Anyway thanks for your time. That's much of help!
<SXX> Only wish there were warning about lack of submodule support so there no real point to convert from bzr to git :-)
<SXX> Since I seen our build broke due to submodule usage, then seen Launchpad now support Git and supposed I'll bypass the problem this way.
<nacc> wgrant: this was `git fetch` reporiting that for a url with https in it
<nacc> wgrant: need to think about how to do this in the importer
<nacc> wgrant: git:// correctly just returns no objects
<wgrant> nacc: Yeah, unfortunately due to HTTP there's no other option.
<wgrant> You'll find the same behaviour on all other HTTPS git servers that implement proper privacy
<wgrant> The client won't even try to send auth unless we send a 401
<nacc> wgrant: interesting, i may have to undo our defaults (i switched to https at cjwatson's advice) :)
<nacc> cjwatson: --^ so the above is a reason to use git://
<wgrant> nacc: You should definitely use HTTPS because git:// is an awful protocol that has no reason to exist and is insecure as anything.
<wgrant> nacc: I wonder if you can configure git to not even ask for auth for a given location
<nacc> wgrant: yeah that was why we switched (recently) :)
<nacc> wgrant: i'm looking in the git code to see if i can ask it not to auth
<nacc> wgrant: as in general, this is for fetch, and readonly anyways
<nacc> (as a first pass)
<wgrant> nacc: Readonly is just as bad.
<nacc> wgrant: i meant still use https
<wgrant> Because someone clones a compromised version and then dputs it to the primary archive
<nacc> wgrant: but have it just fail on 401
<wgrant> Ah right
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> That would be ideal.
<nacc> rather than retry
<nacc> i'll look and maybe i can push something upstream
<nacc> heh
<nacc> $ GIT_TERMINAL_PROMPT=0 git fetch nacc
<nacc> fatal: could not read Username for 'https://git.launchpad.net': terminal prompts disabled
<nacc> now that's hacky :)
<nacc> wgrant: but i could wrap the above in our methods and that'd get us further, at least
<wgrant> nacc: Sounds plausible. Let us know if that doesn't work out.
<nacc> wgrant: thanks
<dwrdj> Hello. Would somebody be able to help me please? Every time I try to log in to Launchpad from SSO it shows an error message
<cjwatson> dwrdj: What error message exactly?
<dwrdj> Oops!Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<cjwatson> dwrdj: Does it give you an OOPS ID?
<dwrdj> (Error ID: OOPS-d05c32cd68f14335080020848e3ef87d)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-d05c32cd68f14335080020848e3ef87d
<cjwatson> Just a moment.
<cjwatson> dwrdj: Should work now.  (There was an automatically-created stub user record for you because your email address was mentioned in a source package upload, and we had to merge that into your real account.)
<dwrdj> Ah OK. Thank you very much
<nacc> cjwatson: wgrant: thanks for the help yesterday re: git/https, we have something working for now. I had a new question. We realized recently that ubuntutools.archive.{Debian,Ubuntu}SourcePackage only "fallback" to Launchpad when it can't find the files it needs on deb.debian.org/archive.ubuntu.com. Given that we really only want to trust LP in the importer, would it make the most sense for us to subclass
<nacc> and override the use of mirrors/masters in those classes?
<nacc> I think that will cause us to fall back to _lp_url internally in _source_urls in SourcePackage
<wgrant> nacc: I think that probably makes sense.
#launchpad 2017-09-13
<nacc> wgrant: thanks, I just put up a branch to test that. We've got a jenkins job that now does a few basic integration tests (incl. a from-scratch import of a known-working case), so we'll see how it goes :)
<cpaelzer> hi, any idea why a project that has expiry enabled (https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+expirable-bugs) has bugs (https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/996798) that appear to qualify to all rules (https://help.launchpad.net/BugExpiry#Old.2C_unattended_and_incomplete.3F) but don't close?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 996798 in QEMU "Incorrect order of task switching" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wgrant> cpaelzer: It's because it has a bugwatch linked (see the bottom of the sidebar)
<cpaelzer> interesting
<cpaelzer> thanks wgrant
<cpaelzer> in a discussion we also wondered, do the "people affected" matter?
<wgrant> cpaelzer: No. https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Expiry lists the conditions.
<cpaelzer> I know but since bug watches were not in there ...
<cpaelzer> ah now I get it
<cpaelzer> bug watches actually is there
<cpaelzer> just "after" the bullet points
<wgrant> Not in the main list, for some reason
<wgrant> But yeah, a bit weird
<cpaelzer> also it is "watched in external trackers"
<cpaelzer> with my new understanding I'd expect it to be like "Launchpad Bugs that watch external trackers are never candidates for expiry"
<cpaelzer> th_huth: ^^
<th_huth> ok, thanks for the explanation!
<nacc> lplib wise, how do i get the codename of the current series? it seems like both current_series and developement_series_alias are 'devel'?
<cjwatson> nacc: hmm?
<cjwatson> In [2]: ubuntu.current_series
<cjwatson> Out[2]: <distro_series at https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/artful>
<cjwatson> so ubuntu.current_series.name
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks! sorry, was a bug in my code
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2017-09-14
<Mmike> Hello,! Is there any more documentation on git/launchpad integration, other than: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git ?
<Mmike> I'm trying to create a project that's git-based, I even created a team that's driving/maintaining the project, but I can't create repos for that project. That is, every repo I create is linked to my user, not to the team.
<Mmike> so I have ~mariosplivalo/myprojectname/+git/repo, instead of ~myprojectteam/myprojectname/+git/repo
<wgrant> Mmike: How are you creating the repos?
<wgrant> Normally you push to an explicit URL
<Mmike> wgrant, oh, so I can't create repo from the launchpad web-ui?
<wgrant> Mmike: You can request an import from an external repository through the web UI. But to create a hosted repo you just push to it.
<wgrant> It will automatically create it under the project if it doesn't already exist.
<Mmike> a-ha! Provided that I'm, of course, owner/member of the project
 * Mmike tries
<wgrant> Mmike: If a project's code is public, anyone can create their own repo under lp:~user/project
<wgrant> But to create lp:project you need to be the project's maintainer.
<Mmike> wgrant, so, I just do 'git init' locally, add stuff in the repo, create/configure origin locally (that points to lp:project), and push ?
<wgrant> Mmike: Exactly.
<wgrant> Mmike: Also, it's common to have something like this in ~/.gitconfig:
<wgrant> [url "ssh://wgrant@git.launchpad.net/"]
<wgrant> insteadOf = lp:
<wgrant> So you can just say "git add remote origin lp:PROJECT"
<wgrant> And "git clone lp:~USER/PROJECT"
<wgrant> etc
<wgrant> er s/add remote/remote add/
<nacc> is it possible to see from a LP build recipe for a snap from a git repo what hash was used to build the snap (by revision)?
<cjwatson> nacc: it's shown on the snap build page
<nacc> even if just as the snap owner (so i can write up a changelog of what was just promoted to stable)
<nacc> cjwatson: excellent!
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> nacc: also snap_build.revision_id on the webservice
<nacc> cjwatson: this page? https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/+snap/git-ubuntu ?
<cjwatson> nacc: no, on each individual build
<nacc> ah i see it
<cjwatson> linked from there
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> np
<nacc> cjwatson: given that i can only see the last handful of builds on the web UI; is there a way to walk backwards from a snap revision (e.g., https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/dev/snaps/7620/rev/231/) to the build job that led to its upload (and thus its hash)?
<nacc> cjwatson: sorry for the bother, if you're busy, i can figure it out :)
<cjwatson> nacc: only using the API I'm afraid.  I think there's store_upload_url or some such on each build
<cjwatson> or indeed store_upload_revision or some such
<cjwatson> you'd have to just iterate over builds until you find a match
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks, i'll dig into it
<acheronuk> an issue with ppa uploads at the moment?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: details please
<acheronuk> hmm. seems to be self resolving now. Our CI was getting muiliple "Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation"
<cjwatson> acheronuk: nagios didn't report any problems at our end
<cjwatson> acheronuk: it could have been something on the network path between you and us
<acheronuk> that is what I'm thinking now, yes
<acheronuk> murphy's law dictates, as soon as I ask in here, the problem vanishes!
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I'm having trouble commenting on bug 1708494 - it keeps timing out on me.
<ubot5> bug 1708494 in ppc64-diag (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update Package request for ppc64-diag" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708494
<kyrofa> bdmurray, cjwatson same here, I can't comment on anything
<bdmurray> kyrofa: Weird, I can comment on other bugs.
<kyrofa> bdmurray, weird indeed. I've tried two now
<bdmurray> Oh and the original one now.
<nacc> i got a timeout about ~1 minute ago
<nacc> and now it works
 * kyrofa tries again
<nacc> so i assume transient issue
<kyrofa> Yep, working again
<kyrofa> Maybe a worker needed to be killed
 * nacc mourns the worker, but moves on
<cjwatson> bdmurray: (unfortunately) standard problem - some internal bit of postgresql takes a lock for ~10mins and stops us creating temporary tables in the middle of bug triggers
<bdmurray> cjwatson: ack, thanks for the info
<kyrofa> cjwatson, trying to spin up snap builders, getting a timeout. Oops ID 7ca7f23762746fc1fcb5d8ed5a71802b
<acheronuk>  lgw01 looks poorly again
<cjwatson> sorry I'm finished
<cjwatson> it's 9:30pm
<kyrofa> Anyone else here who can bring snap builders back to life?
<kyrofa> I've been getting timeouts for about an hour
<kyrofa> I guess no release for me today :(
<cjwatson> kyrofa: try now?
<cjwatson> (timeouts aren't a builder question, but you may find the database a bit happier now)
<cjwatson> lgw01 should be coming back up now too
<cjwatson> (it was un-usefully trying to sync precise images and failing due to a firewall rule)
#launchpad 2017-09-16
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPAs, bzr, librarian down 23:00 - 02:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPAs, bzr, librarian down 21:00 - 00:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tsimonq2> wgrant: With these services down, will it eat my PPA uploads or will it just process later?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Should process them when it comes back up.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Ok, thanks.
#launchpad 2017-09-17
<wgrant> PPAs and the librarian are all done, but uploads won't be processed for a little while. Bazaar codehosting is still being problematic.
<tsimonq2> \o/
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2018-09-10
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad in read-only mode shortly for DB maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> This is to switch back to our usual primary database server (we switched away from it a couple of weeks ago) after it had some of its RAM replaced.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> The standby DB isn't back yet, so things may be a bit slow for a while, but should otherwise be fine.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: I assume this is why some builds are showing as "uploading builds" for 30 mins or so?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> We haven't quite started all the things back up yet; will do shortly
<acheronuk> ty
<cjwatson> nagios.kubuntu-ci is almost as effective as nagios.wgrant these days
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Should have mostly caught up now.
<juliank> I could not add any tasks for stable releases in https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1789319 via web, I had to go via the API :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1789319 in ipxe (Ubuntu Bionic) "Unable to load shimx64.efi using iPXE over UEFI" [Undecided,In progress]
<juliank> Maybe I should remove some packages, but they are all sort of related
 * juliank should write a LP bug modificiation DSL
<cjwatson> You might find you can do it using the AIP.
<cjwatson> *API
<juliank> Indeed
<cjwatson> Conjoined tasks can be nasty in the UI.
<cjwatson> Oh, "I had to go via the API", yeah, you said that
#launchpad 2018-09-11
<acheronuk> git push webhooks look to be stalled again
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Thanks; should be recovering now
<oSoMoN> how much disk space do builders have at their disposal when building debs?
<wgrant> oSoMoN: The instances have 60GB root volumes, and all but a couple of gigabytes should be usable by the build
<oSoMoN> wgrant, thanks! was this increased in the last few years by any chance? I'm asking because the libreoffice package was artificially separated into two source packages because of a disk space limitation, and I'm wondering whether we could get rid of this workaround now
<oSoMoN> 60GB should be enough for that purpose
<oSoMoN> but I'd like to understand what the limitation was previously
<wgrant> oSoMoN: It's slowly increased over the years. The -l10n split was back in the Xen days.
<wgrant> I really don't remember what things were set to back then
<wgrant> Probably 40GB, but not sure
<mIk3_08> Many Thanks to David Callé. God Bless you always. Happy Ubuntu.
<wgrant> oSoMoN: Hmm, the split actually predates virtualised builders at all, so there's really no way to tell unless you can find IRC logs from 12 years ago
<oSoMoN> wgrant, ack, in any case it looks like it's worth trying to reconcile the two source packages now, there's a good chance it will work
<wgrant> oSoMoN: Worth a try indeed
<cjwatson> Until a few years ago builders weren't particularly clean, either.
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, so less disk space available due to leftovers?
<cjwatson> Certainly in the pre-virtualised days you could very well end up with piles of junk left around from old kernels, previous builds, etc.
<cjwatson> And it wouldn't have been consistent across builders.
<oSoMoN> wgrant, cjwatson: thanks, I filed bug #1791943 to track attempts at merging the two source packages
<ubot5> bug 1791943 in libreoffice-l10n (Ubuntu) "Packaging: merge libreoffice-l10n into libreoffice" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791943
<ricotz> (old) virtual builders were affected too ;) I even made a list of working builders for libreoffice back in the days
<wgrant> Yeah, the original virtual builders were deliberately extremely diverse hardware
<wgrant> Often extremely bad hardware too :/
<brainwash> the ubuntuBSD project seems to be dead https://launchpad.net/ubuntubsd
<brainwash> the homepage links leads to some ad website, and there has not been any project activity in a long time also
<brainwash> homepage link
<oSoMoN> I'm seeing a snap build fail because the builder fails to clone the git repository, which is hosted on LP (it's a mirror of a github repo): https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gtk-common-themes/+build/330380
<oSoMoN> it wasn't doing that 15min ago, is it affecting only https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk-common-themes/+git/master or could it be a more general issue?
<oSoMoN> (trying to clone locally hangs, too)
<acheronuk> yep. git clone of a LP repo is kaput
<oSoMoN> darn
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ^^ issue you are ware of?
<acheronuk> *aware
<oSoMoN> ah, a local cloning operation just completed, after seemingly hanging for 5+ mins
<acheronuk> Cloning into 'git'...
<acheronuk> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<acheronuk> another is cloning at less than 56k modem rate
<oSoMoN> is git.launchpad.net being DDoSed?
<cjwatson> No, just scales badly
<cjwatson> It's apparently recovering
<cjwatson> (Well, I mean possibly, but more likely just normal activity ...)
<acheronuk> Not me. I was admittedly about to clone 336 repos, but it never got started as it hung on number 1!
<guiverc_d> suggested to try here:  If I `ubuntu-bug evince`to report an issue, apport window appears ("Collecting..") then "Send problem report to devs" (with details) with send/don't-send, but on send it closes and nothing appears to be sent..  (not via my https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/ceaac5c412433...  --- am i missing something? or issues currently?
<wgrant> guiverc_d: ubuntu-bug questions are probably better in #ubuntu
<guiverc_d> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> ubuntu-bug can use the Launchpad API for some of its work, but it's not something that we have much to do with.
<wxl> except that seems like a launchpad error?
<wgrant> Which error?
<wxl> oh maybe i'm wrong, actually. that's errors.u.c.
<guiverc_d> i've ubuntu-bug reported; but none appear in errors.ubuntu.com/user/.. for my box
<wgrant> Right, errors.u.c is not related to LP
<guiverc_d> no issues with lp currently? or someone I can monitor in future?
<guiverc_d> sorry somwhere (not someone)(
<wgrant> guiverc_d: Here is the best place for Launchpad issues. But there's nothing awry at present.
<guiverc_d> thanks again ~
<guiverc_d> s/~/!]
#launchpad 2018-09-13
<kyrofa> Getting timeouts trying to create a bug: OOPS-0b73a50f2796b5555446e80123a206f3
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-0b73a50f2796b5555446e80123a206f3
<acheronuk> hmm. launchpad just ate 44 ppa uploads without trace. not even queued
<acheronuk> CI is getting lots of timeout messages back with an oops trying to upload
<acheronuk> LP looks forked
<acheronuk> my 44 appeared. so things are just snail slow
<benjaoming> Is Launchpad having difcos? Builds and publishing taking some hours now...
<nacc> benjaoming: a few folks have been saying it's quite slow right now, with some oopses being emitted
<benjaoming> nacc: yup, it seems to be taking time through all the steps, currently am just waiting for the "publish" phase.. nothing has err'ed so far.
<nacc> benjaoming: ack
<benjaoming> nacc: syn-ack :)
<benjaoming> If relevant, my build is saying that it was published 2 hours ago.. but no binaries are avail: https://launchpad.net/~benjaoming/+archive/ubuntu/lcrs/+packages
#launchpad 2018-09-16
<coreycb> cjwatson: hi, does +uploaded-packages still work? my useless vain side likes to check occasionally.  :)  seems that lately when i upload a package it gets added to my history but another gets deleted from my history, and the count remains the same.
<tsimonq2> This is the second PPA upload in the past hour I've done but hasn't been processed.
<tsimonq2> Both to ppa:altispeed/darkice-faac (employer thing...)
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu uploads work fine though.
<tsimonq2> Is the queue stalled or just Very Slow right now?
<tsimonq2> wgrant: ^
<acheronuk> there are 4-5 x86 chromium builds that have been running over 24hrs as well!
